# First Ever DISUnplugged Podcast Cruise 5/10/2009



## winotracy

*Welcome to the DISUnplugged Podcast Cruise!!*​
So you are wondering what this is all about?

For information and to get a quote for this amazing cruise, please check out 
https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/cruise/podcast-cruise-pricing.cfm

If you have questions about the cruise, *please email me* at Tracy@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com rather than PM.  Thanks!

Need a place to stay before or after the cruise?



> $99 per night at the Walt Disney World Dolphin
> for DISUnplugged Podcast cruisers only
> 
> Available dates May 4-9 and May 14-17​
> Rate is for up to two adults per room.  Additional adults pay $25 per night.  You will be required to put down one night's deposit per stay (so if you are staying before and after the cruise you need to make two deposits).  The price is $99 plus tax for a total of $111.38 per night.  This deposit is fully refundable up until 7 days prior.
> 
> To reserve your pre or post cruise stay, email Tracy@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com with the nights you are interested in staying.  We will set up your reservation for you and request payment of the deposit at the appropriate time.
> 
> *NOTE:*  This rate is only available if you are on the DISUnplugged Podcast cruise.  If you cancel your cruise reservation later, your rate will convert to the regular pricing.



So who's all going on the first ever DISUnplugged Podcast Cruise?

Here is a list of who is going.  If you are going and want your information here, post on the thread, email or PM me!

*88 Rooms So Far...*
*DIS Name - Names - Dining - (Kids Ages) - Celebrations*
*3DisneyKids* - Erika & Jeff - Early - (6, 7 & 9) - celebrating two birthdays on 5/11 and 5/17
*aaronandterri* - Aaron & Terri - Early - Aaron's Bday 5/10
*aaronmckie & A.Mickey *- Jason & Shanan - Second - Jason's Bday & 5th Anniversary
*ADP* - Aaron, Kim & Anna - Second - (7) - 15th Anniversary
*aGoofyMom *- Donna, Carl & Siri - Early - (7) - 10 th Anniversary 5/1, Donna's Bday 5/13
*ALWAYSDISNEYDREAMING* - Dorothy & Jenny - First - first cruise!
*btrim *- Dana & Binnie - Second
*btrim's DS & DBIL* - Robin & Mike - Second
*calypso*a*go-go*	- Lisa, Mark, Hayley & Mitch -Second - 14,16	
*Camcolt* - Katie & Peter - Second
*CarolynNC* - Carolyn - Second - First cruise
*Caropooh & alanapapa* - Carolyn & Andrew - Second - 25th Anniversary
*cdnmickeylover & usetheforceluke*- Fiona & Jim - First
*chickie* - Jackie, Jeff & Millie - First - (9)
*chirurgeon* - Kim & Judy - Second
*ClaraBug *- Amanda & Scott - Second - First Cruise!
*concept5123* - Chris & Erica - First Cruise
*Cruz Family* - Melissa & Tony - Second - 15th Anniversary
*datadoc5 *- Bill & Alice - 
*dbond *- Dorothy & Chris - Second
*DebbieT11* - Phil & Debbie - Second - Birthdays 5/6 & 5/27
*Dian-er *- Diana & Brian - Second
*dis2cruise *- Cheryl & Jim - Second
*Disneybridein2k3* - Stacy & Ken - Second - Anniversary 5/8
*disneyholic family* - Beth & Aaron - Second - Beth's B-day 5/26	
*DisneyKevin* - Kevin & John - Second
*Disney/Universal Fan* - Howard & Ashley - Second
*DLBDS *- Dara, Tim & Robbin - Second
*Dodie* - Dodie & Phillip - Second
*dpuck1998 *- Don, Tamra, Brenda, Trace, Brady & Lily - Early - (10,9,4)
*drakethib* - Drake, Kathy, & Kaitlyn - first cruise
*DSWalczak* - Sarah & Dave - Second - Dave's B-day 5/7, Sarah's B-day 4/25
*DVC Bunny* - Deborah, John, Jack - Early - (5) - First DCL Cruise
*DVCsince02 *- Jennifer & Christopher - Second
*exwdwcm *- Michelle & Nancy, Jim & Jeanie - Early - Jeanie's B-day 5/11
*fakereadhed* - 
*FireDancer* - Frank, Laura & Mike - Early
*firsttimemom* - Liz, Brian, Lindsay & Patrick - Second - (11 & 9 )- Brian's bday 5/4
*froggy5657* - Gibson & Mary Jo - Second - (14)
*halliesmommy01 *- Dave, Becky, Hallie & Tyson - Second
*Hedy *- Heather - Early
*Hpyhiker* - Darrel & Jo - Second
*jacstangler* - John & Christy - Early
Jaypd - Jay, Stacey, Zach, Miranda - (8,4) - Early
*jeanigor & namine* - Todd & Gerardo - Second - 1st cruise & Gerardo's b-day 5/13
*Kab407* - Kathy & Ann - Second
*kimisabella* - Andrea & Vinny - Early - 10th Anniversary
*klam_chowder* - Karen & Robert - Second
*kymickeyfan717* - Kathy - Second	
*LMO429* - Lauren & Rob
*loricz* - Lori, Logan & Jacob
*LovesThumper *- Skip & Marilyn - Early
*lttlmc3 *- Michelle & Ben
*Madi100* - James, Nicole, Madison & Emilie - Second - (11, 8)
*maiziezoe *- Ann & Thomas - Second
*Mary Jo & Daisuke* - Mary Jo, Kelly & Nick - Second - Mothers Day
*MenashaCorp & MerriePoppins* - Jason & Susan - Second - 1st cruise
*Mommyceratops *- 
*MrandMissVacation* - Michelle, Steve, Sarah & Trevor - (5,9)
*nbg* - Nicole, George, Austin & Lukas - Second - (12, 9) - Austin's Birthday
*okaybye* - Heather
*OKW Lover* - Jeff & Val - Second
*parrotheadlois* - Lois & Greg - Second
*pershing* - Sue, Colt, Dale & Mitch - 
*Plutes* - Amy & Jimmy - Second
*ramjr0116* - Pat & Bob - First - 6th Anniversary
*Rhonda & JenEeyore* - Rhonda, Jen & Theresa - Second
*robind *- Robin - Second
*SamIAm21 *- Sue & Megan - First
*scarlett873 *- Brandie & Matthew - Second
*Scoobypop *- Chris & Rob - Second
*SFBayDon *- Don & Greg - Second
*Sharon Seattle* - Sharon & Craig Smith - Second
*shellyminnie & tiggerbell *- Shelly & Jaime - Second
*SnackyStacky* - Dan, Lisa & Ava - First - (2)
*Squidrific *- Caroline, Cat & Katie - (13)
*TheBeadPirate *- Loir & Rick - First Cruise!
*tickledtink33* - Kim - Second
*tlterrynva *- Tammy & Mark - Second
*TMLI & Slapwhitey* - Tracey, Chris & Benjamin - Second
*Tonya2426* - Tonya & Carol - Second
*two-foxes* - Jill, Tim & Merrick - Second - (23 mo.)
*Ursula'sShadow* - Mike & Mindy - Second
*WebmasterCorey / AuroraJae* - Julie, Corey and baby - Second
*Weaura *- Brian & Linda - Second - First Cruise
*wildeoscar* - Rex
*winotracy* - Tracy & Bill - Second - Bill's B-day April 26
*Yvet* - Yvette & Emiel - Second


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Well, with a little sweet talkin' at my kids' school...I'll be there too!!!


----------



## ChoirBoy

I really hope I can win tickets to go! My birthday would be on the 12th!


----------



## Annette_VA

I plan to be!  DH is pulling the "the kids will be in school" card, but - duh - we just pulled them out in Dec...we can do it again in May 2009!


----------



## DisneyKevin

John and I will be there!

WOOHOO!!


----------



## winotracy

DisneyKevin said:


> John and I will be there!
> 
> WOOHOO!!



I'm so surprised


----------



## aaronandterri

hey thats my hubbys birthday - how cool would that be for his present!!

?? question if we book while on our cruise in april to come agin while on ship you get a good price could we do that and still come to podcast events or do you need to book through drems unlimited, we booked with them for the cruise in april, could we just move the ressie over afterwards????


----------



## chirurgeon

I'll be there.  Made my deposit already.

Kim


----------



## winotracy

aaronandterri said:


> hey thats my hubbys birthday - how cool would that be for his present!!
> 
> ?? question if we book while on our cruise in april to come agin while on ship you get a good price could we do that and still come to podcast events or do you need to book through drems unlimited, we booked with them for the cruise in april, could we just move the ressie over afterwards????



When you book onboard, you can let them know that you want to use Dreams Unlimited Travel as your TA.  Or you can transfer the reservation over after the cruise.  Let me know if you have questions on how to do this.

Have a great cruise!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

I'm in!   I can't decide if I want a ticker though - I'm REALLY looking forward to this cruise, but it's really far away - so many days to count down....


----------



## winotracy

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I'm in!   I can't decide if I want a ticker though - I'm REALLY looking forward to this cruise, but it's really far away - so many days to count down....



We can count months instead!  It's sooner that way  

I'm going on the DIS Podcast cruise in 15 months


----------



## Annette_VA

Yeah, 15 months does sound better than 485 days  

Corey needs to make a user bar or some other graphic for the Podcast Cruise that we can put in our signatures


----------



## Madi100

I believe we are going.  We've got to get some things squared away.  And, we'll go if the travel agent who was assigned to me doesn't get sick of all of my questions.


----------



## cyberbox2

I'd love to be a part of this wonderful experience, of course the 'Kids in school' thing applies to us as well. Hmmm maybe we should home school our kids next year


----------



## Hpyhiker

I can hardly wait.     Jo and I will be there.     Is anyone keeping an actual headcount of those going?   How large can the group be --- How many staterooms are in the reserved block?


----------



## winotracy

Madi100 said:


> I believe we are going.  We've got to get some things squared away.  And, we'll go if the travel agent who was assigned to me doesn't get sick of all of my questions.



If she does get sick of all your questions, she can just throw you overboard on the ship     Or make you sit with BAWB for dinner   



Hpyhiker said:


> I can hardly wait.     Jo and I will be there.     Is anyone keeping an actual headcount of those going?   How large can the group be --- How many staterooms are in the reserved block?



Yes, a headcount is being kept.  We are limited to the number of staterooms on the ship minus the number of staterooms reserved by other non-Podcast cruisers    The more the merrier!!!  As for the number of staterooms in the reserved block, that is classified information


----------



## two-foxes

This whole new budget-because-we-have-a-baby-thing is killing me!!!  I will do my best to talk to Tim into doing this next May!  Hopefully we'll see you all there!!!!  Gotta get my quote from you, Tracy!


----------



## winotracy

two-foxes said:


> This whole new budget-because-we-have-a-baby-thing is killing me!!!  I will do my best to talk to Tim into doing this next May!  Hopefully we'll see you all there!!!!  Gotta get my quote from you, Tracy!



Oh Jill, I hope you go!  Won't Merrick still be under 3 for this one?  Tell Tim he won't cost that much then


----------



## Nutty4Disney

I keep emailing my DH all the information I find about this cruise and telling him what a good price it is. And we can add a few days at WDW afterward. It may take me some time but I think I will be able to talk him in to it. Maybe bat my lashes and say PLEASE?


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Okay - another cruise question...
Since we are a "group", will our dining be linked together or do we need to request that specifically?


----------



## winotracy

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Okay - another cruise question...
> Since we are a "group", will our dining be linked together or do we need to request that specifically?



You won't be automatically linked together for dining.  Anyone who wants to link together should let me know.


----------



## chirurgeon

I will be looking for some dining companions.  Anyone who is willing to share a table with a nice lady who turns 50 this year? At least I think I'm nice.  I KNOW I'll be 50.  I love Disney, Star Trek, Women's Murder Club, MASH, Charmed, just to give you an idea of my very eclectic tastes. I plan on doing brunch at Palo and one dinner at Palo. And anyone who wants to join me in a Dolphin Encounter will be welcome.  I love dolphins too.

We have a LITTLE time to plan.  

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## kymickeyfan717

I am going on the cruise    Paid the deposit last night.  It will be my 1st cruise ever so I am scouring the internet reading up on cruises and what goes on.  I am so looking forward to this.  I am traveling solo so any other solos want to hook up to mingle and the like - let me know

Kathy W from KY


----------



## DisVillianMomma

I will totally be there, i hav been dying to go on a disney cruise. this is the perfect excuse for me to take the leap. 

all i need it my deposit, do you think there will still be room in a couple of weeks it will take me that long to get 4 person depsit


marian


----------



## BWV Dreamin

After speaking with Dreams Unlimited, getting my cash quote for the Podcast Cruise, I was informed that not only to get the discounts for the cruise, ONLY PARTICIPANTS WHO PAID IN CASH COULD PARTICIPATE IN THE PODCAST EVENTS! Now, I can understand having to use cash for the room discounts, but no where on this site, or Podcasts site does it say only cash cruiseres can participate in the Podcast events. I find this highly discriminatory against DVC member who wish to use points for the cruise. Hopefully, a mod or Podcast member can clarify these terms. I will also be emailing the Podcast team with this same info, whom I spoke with at Dreams Unlimited, and her supervisor that she checked with. A disclosure should be made on the Podcast shows.
__________________


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

BWV Dreamin said:


> After speaking with Dreams Unlimited, getting my cash quote for the Podcast Cruise, I was informed that not only to get the discounts for the cruise, ONLY PARTICIPANTS WHO PAID IN CASH COULD PARTICIPATE IN THE PODCAST EVENTS! Now, I can understand having to use cash for the room discounts, but no where on this site, or Podcasts site does it say only cash cruiseres can participate in the Podcast events. I find this highly discriminatory against DVC member who wish to use points for the cruise. Hopefully, a mod or Podcast member can clarify these terms. I will also be emailing the Podcast team with this same info, whom I spoke with at Dreams Unlimited, and her supervisor that she checked with. A disclosure should be made on the Podcast shows.
> __________________



Even though it is considered a Pod Cast cruise, it is basically being sponsored by Dreams Unlimited.  We don't have all the details yet, but it sounds like there will be some exclusive events for us to attend (which I'm sure Dreams Unlimited would be paying for).  Why would you expect them to pay your way when they didn't earn any commission off your booking?  This is not being sponsored by Disney or DVC.  And, I believe it has been mentioned that the ability to participate in these events is if the cruise is booked thru DU.


----------



## two-foxes

I'll be putting down our deposit today!!!  DH REALLY wants to go to Hawaii in 2009, but I want to get this booked now...then I'll do some convincing to DH so we can do both....I don't want to deprive Merrick of an annual Disney trip! (How long can I use the baby for an excuse? )


----------



## DisneyDeeva

chirurgeon said:


> I will be looking for some dining companions.  Anyone who is willing to share a table with a nice lady who turns 50 this year? At least I think I'm nice.  I KNOW I'll be 50.  I love Disney, Star Trek, Women's Murder Club, MASH, Charmed, just to give you an idea of my very eclectic tastes. I plan on doing brunch at Palo and one dinner at Palo. And anyone who wants to join me in a Dolphin Encounter will be welcome.  I love dolphins too.
> 
> We have a LITTLE time to plan.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kim



Kim, If I can scrape together the deposit, I'm soo there with you. I will be doing this cruise by myself and am very excited.  Not only will it be my first Disney cruise...it will be my first cruise ever.

I got completely hooked on the DisUnplugged this Spring - Bawb For President!

TTYL,
Alisa


----------



## winotracy

two-foxes said:


> I'll be putting down our deposit today!!!  DH REALLY wants to go to Hawaii in 2009, but I want to get this booked now...then I'll do some convincing to DH so we can do both....I don't want to deprive Merrick of an annual Disney trip! (How long can I use the baby for an excuse? )



You missed the Podcast meet in December, you can't miss the cruise too!  Merrick is a Pod Squad baby!  You can't deprive me of not getting to see him once a year!  I missed 2007 already


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Okay Tracy -- Just called DCL and got my family's Castaway Club #'s and got the green light from dear hubby...now I just need to whip out the 'ol Disney Visa and I'll be good to go!  I think the "6 mos no interest" the card provides will really come in handy this close to Christmas.

I'm still a bit concerned about pulling the kids out of high school for a week...but maybe if we disclose it upfront their teachers will allow some work to be made up either before or after the cruise.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Okay, one question before I sell my first-born to try and make this happen...


Is Will coming?????


----------



## Tonya2426

I just put in for my quote and I'm sooooo excited!!!!   

Now I need to start selling more stuff on ebay so I can pay for the cruise.   Oh wait a minute, I need to sell more stuff so I can pay off my trip to WDW last month before I pay for a cruise.    (Wish me luck!!!! )


----------



## winotracy

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Okay Tracy -- Just called DCL and got my family's Castaway Club #'s and got the green light from dear hubby...now I just need to whip out the 'ol Disney Visa and I'll be good to go!  I think the "6 mos no interest" the card provides will really come in handy this close to Christmas.
> 
> I'm still a bit concerned about pulling the kids out of high school for a week...but maybe if we disclose it upfront their teachers will allow some work to be made up either before or after the cruise.



   

Maybe BAWB could hold a tutor session for all of the kiddies missing school?   He could teach them a foreign language


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

winotracy said:


> Maybe BAWB could hold a tutor session for all of the kiddies missing school?   He could teach them a foreign language



Okay...you've definitely convinced me now.  It's time my kids got to experience the finer things in life!!!

(Tracy -- I actually laughed outloud when I read your post!)


----------



## Annette_VA

winotracy said:


> Maybe BAWB could hold a tutor session for all of the kiddies missing school?   He could teach them a foreign language



 That would be a once in a lifetime educational opportunity, for sure!


----------



## two-foxes

I put the deposit down on the cruise today while DH was sleeping, figuring I would tell him about it when, ohhh, the credit card bill came.  (I know, that is bad!)  But, I left my evidence behind....the Disney visa on the computer keyboard!!!  When he woke up and checked his email, I was busted!!!!  "What did you buy on the computer today??"  I am not nearly as sneaky as I thought!  Well, he's not disappointed, but he still wants to do Hawaii.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

two-foxes said:


> Well, he's not disappointed, but he still wants to do Hawaii.



Hey...get enough mo-jee-tos flowing and I'm sure there would be several of us willing to give the hula (or should I say "huler") a try!


----------



## DisneyKevin

I'm getting an image of Bob leading a conga line...


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

DisneyKevin said:


> I'm getting an image of Bob leading a conga line...


 Thanks for a laugh out loud moment this evening!  I've the got the image now -- boot and all!  Can we get a smiley of that???


----------



## DisneyKevin

with a "mo gee toe" in one hand and Dianer in the other...


----------



## chirurgeon

Less than 3 days for this thread.  So it will be going until next May, how long do you think it will be by then/

Kim


----------



## two-foxes

Um, please tell me you guys will NOT let Bob pack that bikini that he's wearing in the picture that is floating around here somewhere....Lots of mo-gee-toes will be needed to wash that vision away...LOTS of them.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Nope...Bawb will be napping on kaht kam due to being incapacitated from the brain freeze he got while drinking too many dole whip mo-gee-toes. 

Hey, I have an idea.   Maybe we could each bring something representing our home state/country to decorate kaht kam.  You know, like a small decal or something.


----------



## SamSam

Oh man, I'm sooo wanting to go on this cruise, but we already have plans to go to Italy with friends in June.  I so hope that this becomes a yearly event,so I can make sure it works in the future.


----------



## hayanyujah847

Just paid the deposit for DBf and myself. Yay!

Now, I have never had a passport before. They expire every year, correct? So I should wait until May-ish to apply for one? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Annette_VA

hayanyujah847 said:


> Just paid the deposit for DBf and myself. Yay!
> 
> Now, I have never had a passport before. They expire every year, correct? So I should wait until May-ish to apply for one? Thanks in advance.




No, passports are good for several years, not just one.

If you're 16 or older when you get one, it's good for 10 years.  If you get one when you're 15 or younger, it's good for 5.


----------



## winotracy

hayanyujah847 said:


> Just paid the deposit for DBf and myself. Yay!
> 
> Now, I have never had a passport before. They expire every year, correct? So I should wait until May-ish to apply for one? Thanks in advance.



Get one now so you can plan more trips!!  When we first started cruising in 2002 passports weren't required, even to fly home.  I insisted to DH that we needed them to "be safer".  What he didn't know is that I wanted to go to France some day and when I finally would convince him, he would say "we don't have passports, we can't go".  Guess what?  I went to France last summer   No excuses from him!!


----------



## hayanyujah847

Thank you both for the advice! I had no idea they lasted so long. lol! 

DBf went on a Europe trip with his family in 2003 so his passport may still be good then. I'll have to look more into that.

I can't believe we have our 2009 trip planned already! So exciting!


----------



## Launchpad11B

I should know this already but........does a member of the military need a passport for a cruise? I know you don't need one to go over seas and I would assume a cruise would not require one either. Maybe someone from Dreams Unlimited can help me out on this one. Me and DW (cocowum on the boards, her pic is in my signature, isn't she pretty!) are discussing attending the cruise in May. Thanks in advance.


----------



## winotracy

Launchpad11B said:


> I should know this already but........does a member of the military need a passport for a cruise? I know you don't need one to go over seas and I would assume a cruise would not require one either. Maybe someone from Dreams Unlimited can help me out on this one. Me and DW (cocowum on the boards, her pic is in my signature, isn't she pretty!) are discussing attending the cruise in May. Thanks in advance.



I can check this out for you today.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Thank you. You guys do an awesome job!


----------



## winotracy

Launchpad11B said:


> I should know this already but........does a member of the military need a passport for a cruise? I know you don't need one to go over seas and I would assume a cruise would not require one either. Maybe someone from Dreams Unlimited can help me out on this one. Me and DW (cocowum on the boards, her pic is in my signature, isn't she pretty!) are discussing attending the cruise in May. Thanks in advance.



The only way you would be exempt from the passport requirements is if you were on military business.  Here is a quote from the Department of the State's website:



> Other Accepted Travel Documents: SENTRI, NEXUS, FAST and the U.S. Coast Guard Mariner Document.  Members of the U.S. Armed Forces on active duty traveling on orders are exempt from the passport requirement. DHS has more information on these travel documents.  This information may be seen at www.dhs.gov.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Launchpad11B said:


> Me and DW (cocowum on the boards, her pic is in my signature, isn't she pretty!) are discussing attending the cruise in May. Thanks in advance.



Go for it LP11B !!!  

Depending on what cat. of cabin you book, you have between 90-75 days prior to the cruise to cancel with no penalty if something happens and you can't go.  Better to save the space now if you can.  Also, sometimes DCL offers really great military rates you might qualify for closer to the cruise date.


----------



## disneyholic family

chirurgeon said:


> I will be looking for some dining companions.  Anyone who is willing to share a table with a nice lady who turns 50 this year? At least I think I'm nice.  I KNOW I'll be 50.  I love Disney, Star Trek, Women's Murder Club, MASH, Charmed, just to give you an idea of my very eclectic tastes. I plan on doing brunch at Palo and one dinner at Palo. And anyone who wants to join me in a Dolphin Encounter will be welcome.  I love dolphins too.
> 
> We have a LITTLE time to plan.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kim



if i go, i'd love to sit with you...
and i think i might go on this cruise with my sister (rather than DH), so that will be perfect - 3 nice ladies...now we just have to find some more..

but i'm not sure yet if i'm going or not...

if i do, i'd love to link up...


----------



## chirurgeon

disneyholic family said:


> if i go, i'd love to sit with you...
> and i think i might go on this cruise with my sister (rather than DH), so that will be perfect - 3 nice ladies...now we just have to find some more..
> 
> but i'm not sure yet if i'm going or not...
> 
> if i do, i'd love to link up...



That would be great.  If you saw my other thread here you can tell I can't wait for the cruise.

Hope you'll be coming.

Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

I asked my step mother if she wanted to go and she said yes.  She isn't into Disney, but she is into cruising  I'm sure she will have a good time  After all when the people around you are having a good time, it is infectious. We will need dining companions to fill our table with PodSquaders.

Kim


----------



## Madi100

winotracy said:


> If she does get sick of all your questions, she can just throw you overboard on the ship     Or make you sit with BAWB for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a headcount is being kept.  We are limited to the number of staterooms on the ship minus the number of staterooms reserved by other non-Podcast cruisers    The more the merrier!!!  As for the number of staterooms in the reserved block, that is classified information



Oh, don't tempt me.  I think DH would love sitting with Bob.  If I remember correctly, Bob managed a grocery store previously.  That is what my DH does for a living.   I wondered if you were the Tracy stuck with me.


----------



## hayanyujah847

disneyholic family said:


> if i go, i'd love to sit with you...
> and i think i might go on this cruise with my sister (rather than DH), so that will be perfect - 3 nice ladies...now we just have to find some more..
> 
> but i'm not sure yet if i'm going or not...
> 
> if i do, i'd love to link up...



This is interesting to hear! I am actually thinking of telling my Mom about the cruise & having her come along---with her own room of course!  I'm sure she would love to join the three of you for a meal or two, as well.


----------



## winotracy

Madi100 said:


> Oh, don't tempt me.  I think DH would love sitting with Bob.  If I remember correctly, Bob managed a grocery store previously.  That is what my DH does for a living.   I wondered if you were the Tracy stuck with me.



 I'm the only Tracy at DU


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

winotracy said:


> We can count months instead! It's sooner that way
> 
> I'm going on the DIS Podcast cruise in 15 months


Okay Tracy, I took your advice!  The ticker is there now...we are officially counting down the months....


----------



## disneyholic family

just made my deposit, so i'm in!!!!!


----------



## Madi100

winotracy said:


> I'm the only Tracy at DU



I'll apologize now for all of the questions I'm going to ask then   I'll try to figure them out on my own, but I've got a disability that I believe many, many people have around these boards.  I have OCD when it comes to Disney.  I need to know all!  Our quote ran out, but we are going!  If you are down to one room left, you better save it for me


----------



## winotracy

Madi100 said:


> I'll apologize now for all of the questions I'm going to ask then   I'll try to figure them out on my own, but I've got a disability that I believe many, many people have around these boards.  I have OCD when it comes to Disney.  I need to know all!  Our quote ran out, but we are going!  If you are down to one room left, you better save it for me



Ask away!!  I'm happy to help.  I have been on 8 Disney Cruises so far and by the time this one rolls around I will have been on 10.  I have been on both the Magic and the Wonder and done cruises ranging from 4 nights to 15 (ok this summer will be 15). I've also been in a variety of stateroom categories.


----------



## disneyholic family

winotracy said:


> Ask away!!  I'm happy to help.  I have been on 8 Disney Cruises so far and by the time this one rolls around I will have been on 10.  I have been on both the Magic and the Wonder and done cruises ranging from 4 nights to 15 (ok this summer will be 15). I've also been in a variety of stateroom categories.



HI Tracy,
how long does it take for a deposit to go through? (for it to appear in my clients services area)

i am soooooooooooooooooooooo excited about this cruise...
i think it's going to be great to have so many disers on board!!!

on our last cruise (or maybe it was our first cruise), camcolt was on board along with Barb and Tony (i think that's their names), but that was it...
no one else i 'knew'.....i'm really looking forward to being on board with lots of disboard nutcases like me....


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I should have done my homework on this, but are all the cabins non-smoking?  Also, do most people just pay for the DCL transfers from the airport to the ship, or do they arrange their own?  I feel almost certain we will be going to WDW after the cruise and thought renting a car would be the most economical thing to do for four people.  Any thoughts or recommendations on this?  We also need to decide where to stay the Saturday night before the cruise...we're coming from the west coast so no flight will get us in early enough to do much the day we arrive.  I guess our options would be an airport hotel, WDW, or somewhere near the port.


----------



## disneyholic family

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I should have done my homework on this, but are all the cabins non-smoking?  Also, do most people just pay for the DCL transfers from the airport to the ship, or do they arrange their own?  I feel almost certain we will be going to WDW after the cruise and thought renting a car would be the most economical thing to do for four people.  Any thoughts or recommendations on this?



the cabins are all non-smoking (people can smoke out on their private verandahs)


----------



## winotracy

disneyholic family said:


> HI Tracy,
> how long does it take for a deposit to go through? (for it to appear in my clients services area)
> 
> i am soooooooooooooooooooooo excited about this cruise...
> i think it's going to be great to have so many disers on board!!!
> 
> on our last cruise (or maybe it was our first cruise), camcolt was on board along with Barb and Tony (i think that's their names), but that was it...
> no one else i 'knew'.....i'm really looking forward to being on board with lots of disboard nutcases like me....



The deposit can take a few days if it is made on the weekend.  This is group space and that department is closed on weekends.  



calypso*a*go-go said:


> I should have done my homework on this, but are all the cabins non-smoking?  Also, do most people just pay for the DCL transfers from the airport to the ship, or do they arrange their own?  I feel almost certain we will be going to WDW after the cruise and thought renting a car would be the most economical thing to do for four people.  Any thoughts or recommendations on this?  We also need to decide where to stay the Saturday night before the cruise...we're coming from the west coast so no flight will get us in early enough to do much the day we arrive.  I guess our options would be an airport hotel, WDW, or somewhere near the port.



Yes, all cabins are non-smoking.  As far as transfers, this depends on you.  When we are flying in same day, I usually use DCL transfers.  I'm using them to go to the airport after our next cruise because we can get our luggage sent to the airport from the ship since we are using a designated carrier.  If we go to WDW before or after the cruise, I either rent a car or use a town car service like www.fltours.com.  

All of your options for the night before are good.  Just depends when you get in, how much more traveling you want to do after you get in.  I would stay at the Hyatt if you get in late.  If you have time to enjoy WDW, head over there (you can get Magical Express to WDW and then get your DCL transfers from certain resorts at WDW).  Otherwise, I'd drive over to the port and stay nearby.


----------



## disneyholic family

winotracy said:


> The deposit can take a few days if it is made on the weekend.  This is group space and that department is closed on weekends.




but despite the fact that it's group space, that specific cabin will be mine, right?

(sorry for all questions - my last two cruises were directly with DCL, so i just want to confirm that it will work the same way with DU).


----------



## winotracy

disneyholic family said:


> but despite the fact that it's group space, that specific cabin will be mine, right?
> 
> (sorry for all questions - my last two cruises were directly with DCL, so i just want to confirm that it will work the same way with DU).



It does work the same as when you book directly with DCL.  If you have specific questions about your reservation, feel free to email me at Tracy@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com.


----------



## CastawayJP

My family and I are so in on this cruise. We will soon be putting down our deposit! This will be a new experience for us booking so far in advance. Up until now we have only booked as far out as 4 months!


----------



## disneyholic family

CastawayJP said:


> My family and I are so in on this cruise. We will soon be putting down our deposit! This will be a new experience for us booking so far in advance. Up until now we have only booked as far out as 4 months!



you'll be surprised at how quickly it will get here..

our first cruise we booked pretty close to the cruise, but the second one, i was determined to get the walt disney suite, so i had to book waaaaaaaaaaaay in advance (i dont' remember how early)...
but the time went by pretty quickly...

this cruise is actually only 15 months away...that's really not that far away at all....


----------



## DebbieT11

I did it.  Booked us on this cruise.  Haven't told TheBigGuy yet.... does that make me a bad wife??


----------



## winotracy

DebbieT11 said:


>



I love it!!


----------



## chirurgeon

winotracy said:


> Ask away!!  I'm happy to help.  I have been on 8 Disney Cruises so far and by the time this one rolls around I will have been on 10.  I have been on both the Magic and the Wonder and done cruises ranging from 4 nights to 15 (ok this summer will be 15). I've also been in a variety of stateroom categories.




Well, let the interrogation,  errrr I mean the questions, begin.  Tracy, I was thinking about the dolphin encounter at the Atlantis resort that is described in the list of excursion on the cruise line site.    It's expensive, but the other one is via a boat ride, so I was wondering what you know about them.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## winotracy

chirurgeon said:


> Well, let the interrogation,  errrr I mean the questions, begin.  Tracy, I was thinking about the dolphin encounter at the Atlantis resort that is described in the list of excursion on the cruise line site.    It's expensive, but the other one is via a boat ride, so I was wondering what you know about them.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kim



The Blue Lagoon Island Dolphin Encounter is just a swim with the dolphins.  Here is their website http://www.dolphinencounters.com/ 

The Atlantis Dolphin Cay and Aquaventure is a dolphin swim plus admission to the Aquaventure waterscape and you can spend the day at the Atlantis Resort with use of the beaches and pools   Here is their website http://www.atlantis.com/water/aquaventure.aspx

Both have dolphin encounters.  With Atlantis you get a lot more.  Depends if you want the more that you get.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Here's a fun thread over on the cruise board about Nassau --

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1302995

When the time gets a bit closer, we'll have to get a poll together to figure out who is doing what...  I know getting a group together for Atlantis is popular.  We haven't decided what we'll be doing just yet.  I'm just tickled to have another Disney cruise on the horizon!!!


----------



## abeyst

Oh how cool!  I wanna go!!   

It'll be my first cruise, too!  But I can go by myself and still have fun, right?  I mean, I'd like to take someone, but if the next 2 years will mirror the last 2, I'll definitely be single!     So anyone in their 30's going as non-couples or solo?

Hypothetically speaking of course, but what would happen if there was someone to go with in a year?  Would adding that person to my reservation be an option?


----------



## winotracy

abeyst said:


> Oh how cool!  I wanna go!!
> 
> It'll be my first cruise, too!  But I can go by myself and still have fun, right?  I mean, I'd like to take someone, but if the next 2 years will mirror the last 2, I'll definitely be single!     So anyone in their 30's going as non-couples or solo?
> 
> Hypothetically speaking of course, but what would happen if there was someone to go with in a year?  Would adding that person to my reservation be an option?



It is an option if there is availability on the cruise.  Chances are better going from one person to two people but it is subject to availability.


----------



## cobbler

I have really got to learn how to read. I thought it was for THIS year which I would not have been able to go.

It wasn't until I listened to the New Years show that I realized it was 2009 

So I am going to do some planning and see if it is something I can't pull off!


----------



## two-foxes

DebbieT11 said:


> I did it.  Booked us on this cruise.  Haven't told TheBigGuy yet.... does that make me a bad wife??



Yeah, no...it doesn't....I did the same thing.  

Am I the only one that views Nassau as another sea day?  I don't really like even stepping off the ship there!  It may be a good excuse to finally see Atlantis and to hit the casino there.  Any babysitting volunteers?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

two-foxes said:


> Yeah, no...it doesn't....I did the same thing.
> 
> Am I the only one that views Nassau as another sea day?  I don't really like even stepping off the ship there!  It may be a good excuse to finally see Atlantis and to hit the casino there.  Any babysitting volunteers?




We've been to Nassau several times and feel the same way!  I am definitely looking forward to the company...not the destinations.  

If we did go ashore it would only be to see Atlantis as my daughter has begged to go there for several years now.

I think I need to get a DCL brochure and start perusing their website a bit more...I'm sure a lot of things has changed since our cruise almost 10 yrs ago!


----------



## disneyholic family

DebbieT11 said:


> I did it.  Booked us on this cruise.  Haven't told TheBigGuy yet.... does that make me a bad wife??




i did the same thing....in any case, i always do the planning, so no big deal really....



two-foxes said:


> Yeah, no...it doesn't....I did the same thing.
> 
> Am I the only one that views Nassau as another sea day?  I don't really like even stepping off the ship there!  It may be a good excuse to finally see Atlantis and to hit the casino there.  Any babysitting volunteers?



on our first cruise we went to atlantis, on the 2nd cruise we stayed on the ship.....both were fun...
but i'm sure i'd have fun doing either if it's part of a group...
as someone said, i'm looking forward to being with a large group on this cruise...should make things that much more fun...
and i think on this cruise it's going to be just 'the big guy' and me (without the kids)....so should be a completely different experience in lots of ways   ........


----------



## Tonya2426

I made my deposit a few minutes ago!!!!  Let the festivities begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winotracy

Tonya2426 said:


> I made my deposit a few minutes ago!!!!  Let the festivities begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disneyholic family

Tonya2426 said:


> I made my deposit a few minutes ago!!!!  Let the festivities begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



woo hoo!!!


----------



## aGoofyMom

I'm in!  I will be celebrating a birthday on board, & we are celebrating our 10th anniversary with this trip (just a few days before we leave but this is how it was "sold" so quickly!  )
       


It is our first cruise so I will be full of questions too - just as soon as I get back from this next trip (9 days to go!) 

By the way - if Bawb will be teaching the kids another language it made me think - anyone speak Canadian


----------



## disneyholic family

aGoofyMom said:


> I'm in!  I will be celebrating a birthday on board, & we are celebrating our 10th anniversary with this trip (just a few days before we leave but this is how it was "sold" so quickly!  )
> 
> 
> 
> It is our first cruise so I will be full of questions too - just as soon as I get back from this next trip (9 days to go!)
> 
> By the way - if Bawb will be teaching the kids another language it made me think - anyone speak Canadian



woo hoo!!!    
at this rate we'll fill the entire ship - now wouldn't THAT be fun!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

aGoofyMom said:


> I'm in! I will be celebrating a birthday on board, & we are celebrating our 10th anniversary with this trip (just a few days before we leave but this is how it was "sold" so quickly!  )
> 
> 
> 
> It is our first cruise so I will be full of questions too - just as soon as I get back from this next trip (9 days to go!)
> 
> By the way - if Bawb will be teaching the kids another language it made me think - anyone speak Canadian


 
Welcome Aboard!!!


----------



## aaronandterri

chirurgeon said:


> I will be looking for some dining companions.  Anyone who is willing to share a table with a nice lady who turns 50 this year? At least I think I'm nice.  I KNOW I'll be 50.  I love Disney, Star Trek, Women's Murder Club, MASH, Charmed, just to give you an idea of my very eclectic tastes. I plan on doing brunch at Palo and one dinner at Palo. And anyone who wants to join me in a Dolphin Encounter will be welcome.  I love dolphins too.
> 
> We have a LITTLE time to plan.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kim



hey kim , wed love dining compainions, will just be me and hubby, kids are staying at home, what seating did  you request?


----------



## abeyst

Filed my taxes today.  T-minus 10 days til that refund is here and I book my spot!!

Shore excursions?  Sure!  Actually this trip without my kids is an excursion all by itself!!   Woo-hoo!!   (Wait -   Shh - I think I hear something.  Do you hear it too?  It sounds like a blender... maybe a few blenders...  mixing our drinks!  )


----------



## aaronandterri

and hey everyone its my hubbys bday on the 10th whos up for  a party!!!


----------



## disneyholic family

aaronandterri said:


> and hey everyone its my hubbys bday on the 10th whos up for  a party!!!



the more parties the merrier!!

[apparently really cool people were born in May!! (mine's May 26th)..]


----------



## abeyst

aaronandterri said:


> and hey everyone its my hubbys bday on the 10th whos up for  a party!!!



I'm definitely in!  

You could plan a huge surprise party for him!


----------



## aaronandterri

ohh thats a great idea i love parties!!


----------



## winotracy

disneyholic family said:


> the more parties the merrier!!
> 
> [apparently really cool people were born in May!! (mine's May 26th)..]



Or married in May?  Our anniversary is May 22!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

winotracy said:


> Or married in May? Our anniversary is May 22!!


I can claim Married in May!!!  We are May 8th!


----------



## Annette_VA

May 5 anniversary here


----------



## disneyholic family

wow - we can have a massive anniversary/birthday party!!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Hey Tracy - Since your post is first and you have the head count on the bookings, would you be able to update your first post with the screen names of everyone going?

TIA!


----------



## winotracy

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Hey Tracy - Since your post is first and you have the head count on the bookings, would you be able to update your first post with the screen names of everyone going?
> 
> TIA!



I sure can.  It will take me a bit to go through the list.  What else do we want on the list?  First names, number of kids, stateroom numbers, dining???


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

winotracy said:


> I sure can.  It will take me a bit to go through the list.  What else do we want on the list?  First names, number of kids, stateroom numbers, dining???



I don't know how everyone else feels...but I think I'd rather not publish the stateroom # (the individuals involved can exchange those privately if they want to) -- but I'm okay with everything else.

We need to give our group a special name!  Any suggestions?  Podcast-aways, Bawbarians, etc.


----------



## aGoofyMom

disneyholic family said:


> wow - we can have a massive anniversary/birthday party!!!


I'm in for that - May 1 for the Anniversary & May 13 for the birthday for me!
But I am bringing my little one (she will be 7 then)- it is hard enough to go next week without her.  I have already purchased Guilt Gifts & I haven't even packed yet!  At least I have been re-assuring her she is going on the cruise! 
hmm...Disney Cruise - the best Guilt Gift of all?


And I would love to see the list without state room #'s - thanks for taking that on Tracey!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

winotracy said:


> I sure can. It will take me a bit to go through the list. What else do we want on the list? First names, number of kids, stateroom numbers, dining???


You are the BEST!    I personally don't care if anyone knows my stateroom # but since others are uncomfortable, then no worries to leave that out.  Everything else though, I love - particularly knowing everyone's dining preferences since I would like to be able to "hook up" our dining with others on here....  we are down for 2nd seating for now


----------



## aaronandterri

i could do some magnetic door signs for people to put on there staterooms once were there if people prefer that, we just have to decide on a name and design first for our party!!


----------



## Annette_VA

winotracy said:


> I sure can.  It will take me a bit to go through the list.  What else do we want on the list?  First names, number of kids, stateroom numbers, dining???



Wow, thanks Tracy!  This will be awesome.

How about kids ages?


----------



## winotracy

Annette_VA said:


> Wow, thanks Tracy!  This will be awesome.
> 
> How about kids ages?



Ok, just so everyone is clear, I will only post information that is either sent to me by email, PM or posted on this thread.  Nothing will be posted unless you have posted or have clearly told me it's ok to post (for those of you lurkers out there  ).


----------



## Annette_VA

winotracy said:


> Ok, just so everyone is clear, I will only post information that is either sent to me by email, PM or posted on this thread.  Nothing will be posted unless you have posted or have clearly told me it's ok to post (for those of you lurkers out there  ).



Makes sense to me!  Maybe this will help bring some lurkers out  

OK, here's my info:

Annette
Early dining
Two boys who will be 5 & 7

(I was the 1st to post my info...does that mean I win a cruise?  I mean, the guy who booked first got one  )


----------



## winotracy

Annette_VA said:


> Makes sense to me!  Maybe this will help bring some lurkers out
> 
> OK, here's my info:
> 
> Annette
> Early dining
> Two boys who will be 5 & 7
> 
> (I was the 1st to post my info...does that mean I win a cruise?  I mean, the guy who booked first got one  )



    You are a dreamer


----------



## Tonya2426

winotracy said:


> Ok, just so everyone is clear, I will only post information that is either sent to me by email, PM or posted on this thread. Nothing will be posted unless you have posted or have clearly told me it's ok to post (for those of you lurkers out there  ).


 
Here is my info to post:

Tonya and Carol (DM) - might add DDad later (but he snores so maybe not )
Late dining

(And I think they were waiting for the 2nd poster of information to do the cruise giveaway - so I win, right?!?.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Oh no -- three times a charm...I win the cruise!!!

Lisa & Mark
DD 16, DS 14
Late Dining (too used to west coast time!)


----------



## DisneyKevin

ok....I'm in.

Kevin and John
Late dining


----------



## disneyholic family

i'm in too
Aaron and Beth (or alternatively, BatSheva, whichever is easier for you  )
late dining


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Oh, oh!  Me too!!!   

Stacy and Ken
late dining

celebrating our anniversary (which is actually on May 8th) 

We thought about the kids but it really isn't looking good for them.  I may just have to bring the suck-up gifts home  

(if the kids were to make it, it would be DD3 and DD15 but like I said, it really just isn't looking good for them  )


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

I think that if there are so many late diners that we can't all sit together, there should be a contest of sorts to be able to sit with John and Kevin - Kevin can be a prize 2x!

A cruise worth of dining reviews!!!


----------



## DebbieT11

Whooo hoooo!

DebbieT11
TheBigGuy

We'll be celebrating our birthdays, his is the 6th, mine is the 27th!


----------



## Madi100

I want to play along too.  This is just killing me.  I got a quote.  Not doing what I asked for.  But, I have to wait until next week to book.  Financially just have to.  Can't I pretend I'm already booked???  I'm feeling left out of the party.  Just in case I can pretend for a few days.  There are four of us:

James and Nicole
DD11, DD8

And, do I have to decide when I want to eat?????


----------



## kymickeyfan717

Here is my info

Kathy (just little ole' me...)
Early Dining


----------



## ADP

winotracy said:


> I sure can.  It will take me a bit to go through the list.  What else do we want on the list?  First names, number of kids, stateroom numbers, dining???



Thank you Tracy!  DW and I will be discussing the Podcast cruise this weekend.  I've wanted to go since I heard Pete announce the cruise.  The main question now is can we pull our DD 7 out of school?  I'm thinking there is a good chance it will happen.


----------



## winotracy

I have updated what everyone has posted today.  I'll go back and add some of the other things that have been posted in the next few days.


----------



## two-foxes

Here we are...

Jill, Tim and Merrick (23 months at that time...what are we thinking?!??!?! )
Late dining


----------



## tickledtink33

My name is also Kim and I just wanted to stop by and say hi. as I just booked this cruise.  Yippee!   

It's just myself and I chose late dining.  

Wow, it sounds like there are a lot of people celebrating Birthdays and anniversaries on this cruise.  It should be a great time.  If only it weren't soooo far away.  Well I'm off to listen to this weeks podcast.


----------



## chirurgeon

This is Kim.  Count me in

Kim and Judy (my DStep Mother and non-Disser)
Early dining


----------



## Hpyhiker

Tracy

We had originally asked for early dining but most DISers are having late dining.  Would you change our ressies to "late dining".....the more, the merrier!  

Darrel and Jo Chaney
Birmingham, Alabama


----------



## winotracy

Hpyhiker said:


> Tracy
> 
> We had originally asked for early dining but most DISers are having late dining.  Would you change our ressies to "late dining".....the more, the merrier!
> 
> Darrel and Jo Chaney
> Birmingham, Alabama



Will do!  By the way, congratulations!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Hpyhiker said:


> Tracy
> 
> We had originally asked for early dining but most DISers are having late dining.  Would you change our ressies to "late dining".....the more, the merrier!
> 
> Darrel and Jo Chaney
> Birmingham, Alabama



Oh my goodness...it's the official winners of the first cruise!!!  How lucky was that?  Congratulations!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Hpyhiker said:


> Tracy
> 
> We had originally asked for early dining but most DISers are having late dining. Would you change our ressies to "late dining".....the more, the merrier!
> 
> Darrel and Jo Chaney
> Birmingham, Alabama


Wow!!!  Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

tickledtink33 said:


> My name is also Kim and I just wanted to stop by and say hi. as I just booked this cruise. Yippee!
> 
> It's just myself and I chose late dining.
> 
> Wow, it sounds like there are a lot of people celebrating Birthdays and anniversaries on this cruise. It should be a great time. If only it weren't soooo far away. Well I'm off to listen to this weeks podcast.


  Welcome to our party!!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Gosh -- it's been so long since we did a Disney Cruise, but even though quite a few of us have requested late dining there's still a chance we will all be on different rotations, right?  Hopefully SuperTracy can request that our groups be placed on the same schedule (or is it based on something predetermined, like cabin category, etc?).  

I've been reading the cruise board like crazy trying to "re-educate" myself...good thing I've got some time before we go!!!


----------



## disneyholic family

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Gosh -- it's been so long since we did a Disney Cruise, but even though quite a few of us have requested late dining there's still a chance we will all be on different rotations, right?  Hopefully SuperTracy can request that our groups be placed on the same schedule (or is it based on something predetermined, like cabin category, etc?).
> 
> I've been reading the cruise board like crazy trying to "re-educate" myself...good thing I've got some time before we go!!!



oh right...i forgot about that....
that's an excellent point....it would be GREAT if we were all on the same rotation too!!


----------



## winotracy

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Gosh -- it's been so long since we did a Disney Cruise, but even though quite a few of us have requested late dining there's still a chance we will all be on different rotations, right?  Hopefully SuperTracy can request that our groups be placed on the same schedule (or is it based on something predetermined, like cabin category, etc?).
> 
> I've been reading the cruise board like crazy trying to "re-educate" myself...good thing I've got some time before we go!!!





disneyholic family said:


> oh right...i forgot about that....
> that's an excellent point....it would be GREAT if we were all on the same rotation too!!



We can certainly look at that closer to the cruise and link the reservations that want to be together.


----------



## aaronandterri

hi
well ive been posting here so u can add me!

aaron and terri (bet you couldnt have guessed that)
early dining - although may change if everyone else is linking up

hopefully flying solo on this trip  
cat 6 no room no yet.

aarons bday on the 10th!!


----------



## aGoofyMom

Add us on the list!

Donna, Carl and  Siri will be 7 - early dining.  

Anniversary is 5/1 (I know before the cruise) and my birthday is 5/13.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Wow!  There are already 16 families on the list and we are still 15 months away!  That is so awesome!   Yesterday, it snowed all day here in MD so I was thinking a LOT about this cruise!!!

~Stacy


----------



## winotracy

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Wow!  There are already 16 families on the list and we are still 15 months away!  That is so awesome!   Yesterday, it snowed all day here in MD so I was thinking a LOT about this cruise!!!
> 
> ~Stacy



And just think, these are only the people who have posted here!  There are more out there.  Where are the lurkers?

Tracy


----------



## ADP

Ok...We've got our quote from Tracy....Thanks Tracy!  

A decision will be forthcoming over the weekend.  Trust me, I'll be the one persuading DW to go.  We've chosen the early dining time.


----------



## winotracy

ADP said:


> Ok...We've got our quote from Tracy....Thanks Tracy!
> 
> A decision will be forthcoming over the weekend.  Trust me, I'll be the one persuading DW to go.  We've chosen the early dining time.



I've got my fingers crossed that you'll be joining us!


----------



## tickledtink33

It's possible that some of the other folks who have booked the cruise but haven't posted don't realize this cruise meet thread is on the podcast board.  Cruise meet threads are usually on the cruise board.  Even though I listen to the podcast, I don't usually read the podcast board.  I decided to wander over here and see if anyone was chatting about the cruise and found this thread.  Originally I looked on the cruise board.  

Cold, snow and freezing rain here in western Massachusetts.  It's really got me dreaming about my upcoming trip to WDW in March.


----------



## jacstangler

John & Christy will be on the cruise and will be at early dining. Can't wait.
Thanks Pete

John


----------



## hayanyujah847

Add us to the list! Our names are Sarah & Phill and we will be 24 & 26 and will be celebrating Phill's 25th Birthday early while on the cruise (May 22!). We will have the later dining. 

Also, it is looking like my Mom will be going (she'll be a VERY young 65---although she'll kill me if she knows I told anyone~!)

I would LOOOOOVE to know if there will be anyone around our age going, because it seems a lot of people going are a bit younger or older then us.   Also, would love to know if anyone around my Mom's age would be going. Not to pry~!!~But she would love to meet some new Disney enthusiasts & have some dining buddies.


----------



## disneyholic family

i guess i'll celebrate my birthday early as well:  May 26th!

we might be taking some others on the cruise with us, but for now i'll stick with what i've already listed.  I've reserved another room just in case i decide to bring others along.  I'll update the list when i know for sure.


----------



## Cyrano

Would have loved to be coming but it will not work out for us.
Sounds like you will all have a great time and the Pod team will have some wonderful things for everyone.
We'll just live vicariously through your planning


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Hey Tracy - I see Kevin has posted that he and John are coming and there has been talk about Bob but do you know if the rest of the Unplugged crew will be coming too? It sounded like it from the discussions but since they aren't on the "official" list, I thought I'd ask.
TIA!


----------



## DisneyKevin

We will all be there!!!!


----------



## winotracy

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Hey Tracy - I see Kevin has posted that he and John are coming and there has been talk about Bob but do you know if the rest of the Unplugged crew will be coming too? It sounded like it from the discussions but since they aren't on the "official" list, I thought I'd ask.
> TIA!





DisneyKevin said:


> We will all be there!!!!



Awww shoot!  I was going to post that I only know of three of the crew that are going for sure and Kevin had to spoil it


----------



## ADP

We just paid our depost....We are officially part of the 1st Dis Unplugged Podcast Cruise!     We can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## winotracy

Hey everyone!!  

I know a few of you haven't cruised on Disney before and have asked questions about how it works, etc.  Here's a great chance to get involved and find out some information!!

Dreams Unlimited Travel is hosting a Virtual DCL House Party Saturday night!!  We'll talk about many aspects of a Disney Cruise and give away Disney Gift Cards and a grand prize of a 4-night Disney Cruise Line vacation for 2     

Check this out!  http://www.disboards.com/announcement.php?f=9&a=227

WebmasterRegina and I will be hosting this party so come by!  You don't even have to go out in the cold or dress up for it  

Who knows?  You might even win your DISPodcast Cruise (or other warm up cruise for this one!!)!!

Tracy


----------



## hayanyujah847

winotracy said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> I know a few of you haven't cruised on Disney before and have asked questions about how it works, etc.  Here's a great chance to get involved and find out some information!!
> 
> Dreams Unlimited Travel is hosting a Virtual DCL House Party Saturday night!!  We'll talk about many aspects of a Disney Cruise and give away Disney Gift Cards and a grand prize of a 4-night Disney Cruise Line vacation for 2
> 
> Check this out!  http://www.disboards.com/announcement.php?f=9&a=227
> 
> WebmasterRegina and I will be hosting this party so come by!  You don't even have to go out in the cold or dress up for it
> 
> Who knows?  You might even win your DISPodcast Cruise (or other warm up cruise for this one!!)!!
> 
> Tracy



What a great idea! Thanks, Tracy (and Regina).  

Tracy, could you add my Mom (Nancie) to our ressie on thie main page.   Thank you!


----------



## Annette_VA

I'm so bummed that it's this Saturday night.  I won't be able to participate 

Do y'all ever do transcripts of the chats so that those of us who can't be there can still get the info??


----------



## winotracy

Annette_VA said:


> I'm so bummed that it's this Saturday night.  I won't be able to participate
> 
> Do y'all ever do transcripts of the chats so that those of us who can't be there can still get the info??



I'm not sure if that will be possible, but at a minimum, I can post the topics talked about.  I will be putting together the information this week and after the party, I can post what we discussed.  I won't have everything, but I'll at least have the information and fun/games.


----------



## Annette_VA

winotracy said:


> I'm not sure if that will be possible, but at a minimum, I can post the topics talked about.  I will be putting together the information this week and after the party, I can post what we discussed.  I won't have everything, but I'll at least have the information and fun/games.



That would be awesome!  Thanks, Tracy!!


----------



## ADP

winotracy said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> I know a few of you haven't cruised on Disney before and have asked questions about how it works, etc.  Here's a great chance to get involved and find out some information!!
> 
> Dreams Unlimited Travel is hosting a Virtual DCL House Party Saturday night!!  We'll talk about many aspects of a Disney Cruise and give away Disney Gift Cards and a grand prize of a 4-night Disney Cruise Line vacation for 2
> 
> Check this out!  http://www.disboards.com/announcement.php?f=9&a=227
> 
> WebmasterRegina and I will be hosting this party so come by!  You don't even have to go out in the cold or dress up for it
> 
> Who knows?  You might even win your DISPodcast Cruise (or other warm up cruise for this one!!)!!
> 
> Tracy



This sounds Super!  I'll be there.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

How do we participate?  Is there somewhere to sign up?


----------



## winotracy

calypso*a*go-go said:


> How do we participate?  Is there somewhere to sign up?



It will be a chat and you will be given further instructions on how to sign up and participate closer to the chat time!  

Tracy


----------



## disneyholic family

winotracy said:


> It will be a chat and you will be given further instructions on how to sign up and participate closer to the chat time!
> 
> Tracy




it'll be at 2 in the morning my time, but i'll do my best to be there...thanks!!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Yippee...I can't wait!!!


----------



## Hygiene99

ARE YOU LAVENOUS?


----------



## two-foxes

Hygiene99 said:


> ARE YOU LAVENOUS?



What????  So are you coming or what!?!?!?!


----------



## Tonya2426

DisneyKevin said:


> We will all be there!!!!


 
By "all" I hope you mean that includes not only the podcasters but also Will, Dianner, Brian, Walter, Cory's sister (sorry I can't remember her name right now) and Taylor (but she will probably still be in school). Call me greedy but I want them all to join us!!!!  

(And it would be great if Kevin's parents could go also but I know his mom has the whole "don't let the ship leave the dock" thing.   So I won't be unreasonable and ask that she have a 4 day panic attack.  That would just be horrible.  But if she wants to take a bunch of Xanax and join us I know everyone would enjoy hearing stories of Kevin when he was a child.  )


----------



## chirurgeon

Congratulations Ursulas Shadow.

Kim


----------



## parrotheadlois

holy cow - that was crazy!!   Congrats to all the winners


----------



## chirurgeon

It was so hard to read that.  I was getting a little nauseous.

Kim


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Congratulations to Ursulas Shadow!  Hope this means you'll be joining us now!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I will be so disappointed if she can't cruise on that date.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I will be so disappointed if she can't cruise on that date.


Come heck or high water, I WILL be there on that date...wouldn't miss it for anything!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

UrsulasShadow said:


> Come heck or high water, I WILL be there on that date...wouldn't miss it for anything!



Yea !!!

Try to get late dining.


----------



## parrotheadlois

UrsulasShadow said:


> Come heck or high water, I WILL be there on that date...wouldn't miss it for anything!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!​


----------



## ADP

UrsulasShadow said:


> Come heck or high water, I WILL be there on that date...wouldn't miss it for anything!



So glad you will be joining us!


----------



## chirurgeon

Dining times.  I have picked early dining.  What is the allure of late dining?

Kim


----------



## UrsulasShadow

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Yea !!!
> 
> Try to get late dining.



You know it, baby.  Bawb is doing late dining...would I miss that?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

chirurgeon said:


> Dining times.  I have picked early dining.  What is the allure of late dining?
> 
> Kim



B.A.W.B !!!


----------



## Tonya2426

chirurgeon said:


> Dining times. I have picked early dining. What is the allure of late dining?
> 
> Kim


 

I like the late seating for dining for several reasons:

(1) I usually eat late anyways. 

(2) With late seating you don't have to rush getting ready for dinner.  Early seating starts at 5:30 (depending on your rotation) so that means starting to get ready at 4:00ish so that everyone in your cabin can have a turn in the shower - at least in my family.  With late seating, you can relax in the late afternoon instead of rushing to get showers and dressed for the evening.  Usually I take my shower, put on casual clothes, see the show and then go back to the cabin to put on my makeup and do my hair after the show before dinner.  

(3) I also like to have a relaxing cocktail before dinner and with early seating that would take place really early - like before 5:00.  

(4) If I had early seating and was to go to the later shows after I had eaten a large meal with wine I would be asleep in no time flat.  

(5) And the late seating seems to be a more relaxed meal because the servers don't have to "rush" you out for the next seating. (Now that can be a problem sometimes because your meal can drag on - especially if you don't like your tablemates.)

I can certainly see the appeal of the early seating if you have smaller children or you are an early to bed kind of person.  But for me the late seating works better.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Think we need to add UrsulasShadow to the list.

Congratulations!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

DisneyKevin said:


> Think we need to add UrsulasShadow to the list.
> 
> Congratulations!



Thanks, Kevin!  I'm looking forward to seeing you again...let's dine together a couple of times (looka me, trying to wheedle yet another prize from the PodSquad...have I no shame????).


----------



## DisneyKevin

Looks like we'll all be dining together for at least four nights.  

This is gonna be one busy cruise.

Just remember...if you have any questions...Tracy and I will be glad to help.

Do I need to post the email addresses again? 

Tracy@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com

Kevin@Dreams UnlimitedTravel.com


----------



## disneyholic family

DisneyKevin said:


> Looks like we'll all be dining together for at least four nights.
> 
> This is gonna be one busy cruise.



it's gonna be busy AND fun!!!


----------



## Cyrano

DisneyKevin said:


> Think we need to add UrsulasShadow to the list.
> 
> Congratulations!



Yes, congratulations to UrsulasShadow


----------



## winotracy

DisneyKevin said:


> Looks like we'll all be dining together for at least four nights.
> 
> This is gonna be one busy cruise.
> 
> Just remember...if you have any questions...Tracy and I will be glad to help.
> 
> Do I need to post the email addresses again?
> 
> Tracy@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com
> 
> Kevin@Dreams UnlimitedTravel.com



Thanks Kevin  

Congratulations Ursula's Shadow!  I'm adding you now!


----------



## hayanyujah847

Tonya2426 said:


> (4) If I had early seating and was to go to the later shows after I had eaten a large meal with wine I would be asleep in no time flat.



I didn't think of that, but that would definitely apply to DBf. Feed him a good meal and there's no way he would stay awake for a Disney show afterwards.    Good thing we are booked for the late dining.


----------



## winotracy

If the shows were after both dining times, I would probably choose early dining, but that's not how it is on DCL and I'd definitely rather see the show before dinner.  

Also, since I've cruised before, sometimes if I don't feel like going to a show, I get more time at the pool, etc. before I have to get ready for dinner.


----------



## two-foxes

chirurgeon said:


> Dining times.  I have picked early dining.  What is the allure of late dining?
> 
> Kim



For us, it is everything Tonya said, plus, coming from Colorado, it's only 6:30 our time, so it is pretty much close to our normal schedule.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

For us it's everything Tonya said plus it's not having to come back from the ports of call early!  That has mostly applied to the 7 nights we've done but we are going to stick with it for this cruise too.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

We're west coasters as well...since we're only arriving the day before, it doesn't give us enough time to adjust to the three hour time difference.  That's why we requested late dining.  Plus, I'm on vacation darnit -- I don't want to wake up early!!!


----------



## chirurgeon

OK, you guys have convinced me late dining is better.  What time is that again?  Now I just have to convince my step-mom.  On the one cruise we went on together, we did early.  But, she also liked to gamble after dinner, so we don't have that to do.  I'll let Tracy know if I change her mind.

Thanks for the info,
Kim


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Kim, it may not matter as I think it's just a request -- not a guarantee.  Plus with the different dining rotations, we might end up in different groups anyway.  If you do decide to change, I'm sure Tracy will do whatever she can to keep our group together though, so let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## two-foxes

EEEEK!  It looks like Merrick will be the youngest one in the group!  Gosh, I hope some other toddler-to-be families sign up!  If not, please don't ostracize us!  I promise Merrick will be good (for an almost 2 year old)....if not, in the locker he goes!

I have to share....I am dieting (or finally starting to really watch what I eat after more than a year of freedom due to pregnancy and such!) for our September trip and this one...I am miserable. It is just day one, too!   I need a Mickey ice cream bar!   I miss my ice cream!  Okay, I feel a little better now.


----------



## Madi100

I started a thread on the Cruise Board asking about early/late dining.  I think early is best for our family.  I don't consider my children young (8,11).  But, I think we will enjoy being done earlier.  Also, I don't like to have my dinner take hours and hours.  I will like it being a bit rushed.  Here's the link.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698834


----------



## firsttimemom

Just paid our deposit today

Liz, Brian, Lindsay (11) and Patrick (9). Second seating. DH's bday is 5-4

467 days to go!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

So, anyone interested in setting up a chat time?  Or do you want to wait until we're closer to the date?  Or do you want to have a chat time maybe once a month until we get there???


----------



## Tonya2426

UrsulasShadow said:


> So, anyone interested in setting up a chat time? Or do you want to wait until we're closer to the date? Or do you want to have a chat time maybe once a month until we get there???


 
Chatting would be fun.  I think once a week would be great - once a month only gives us 15 chats before the cruise.


----------



## DebbieT11

Yay!!!  Another potential new cruisefriend!




firsttimemom said:


> Just paid our deposit today
> 
> Liz, Brian, Lindsay (11) and Patrick (9). Second seating. DH's bday is 5-4
> 
> 467 days to go!


----------



## Madi100

I think a chat would be fun.  I don't know anyone from the DIS real well, and it would be fun to get to know each other.


----------



## Annette_VA

UrsulasShadow said:


> So, anyone interested in setting up a chat time?  Or do you want to wait until we're closer to the date?  Or do you want to have a chat time maybe once a month until we get there???




That would be cool!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

I have a poll up.  Pick a time! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1702685


----------



## kab407

Mix up another pitcher of mo-gee-toes, I'm in. Or is that on board?

Got my quote today from the Tracy. Sending in the deposit.   So here are the details...

Kathy - 40-something
Traveling solo.  I spent the better part of an afternoon trying to explain to my Mom who Bawb was and what a podcast is after running into him at F&W.  You think I'm going to attempt to get someone to come on this cruise with me? Please! I've got you guys hang with, eat with and drink with and you get it.
No special events other then, I'm on the DIS Unplugged Cruise.  Hey isn't that special enough?
Late Seating -  I'd love to link up with someone. I know how to use a knife, fork and napkin.  I'll even let you taste my dessert.

This is going to be an experience.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

AAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!! KAAAAATHYYYYYY!  Yippee!


----------



## ADP

kab407 said:


> Mix up another pitcher of mo-gee-toes, I'm in. Or is that on board?
> 
> Got my quote today from the Tracy. Sending in the deposit.   So here are the details...
> 
> Kathy - 40-something
> Traveling solo.  I spent the better part of an afternoon trying to explain to my Mom who Bawb was and what a podcast is after running into him at F&W.  You think I'm going to attempt to get someone to come on this cruise with me? Please! I've got you guys hang with, eat with and drink with and you get it.
> No special events other then, I'm on the DIS Unplugged Cruise.  Hey isn't that special enough?
> Late Seating -  I'd love to link up with someone. I know how to use a knife, fork and napkin.  I'll even let you taste my dessert.
> 
> This is going to be an experience.



Congratulations for booking!  That is awesome!  I might be crazy for saying this, but at the rate us DIS Unplugged listeners are booking we may own the Wonder come May 10th 2009!


----------



## DebbieT11

Scoot over, kiddo.... come sit right over here by me.  I share desserts too...... and my ressie says "second" seating, is that the same as "late" seating???  I'm SO ignorant of cruising stuff........




kab407 said:


> Late Seating -  I'd love to link up with someone. I know how to use a knife, fork and napkin.  I'll even let you taste my dessert.
> 
> This is going to be an experience.


----------



## firsttimemom

For families trying to decide between early and late: 

We happened into late seating on our first cruise and really loved it. The kids (4 and 6 at the time) would eat something in the room or on deck 9 before the show. Then they'd eat an appetizer or something quick during our dinner and then they'd beg to be taken to the clubs. We tried early seating on our next cruise but changed it after the first night. It was just cut into our afternoon too much to start getting ready for dinner so early. 

We're doing late seating again on this cruise. Yes- it does cut into our consumption of the dessert/midnight buffets, but that's OK.


----------



## disneyholic family

i just looked at the list of people going on the cruise....AMAZING!!!!
and that list isn't even complete (i know at least one other couple going, who's not on that list)...
it's true, we might own the wonder by the time the cruise rolls around...
but even with just the current people reserved, it's going to be pretty darn fun.....

i can't wait....


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> AAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!! KAAAAATHYYYYYY!  Yippee!



Thank you!  I figure we can tag team Will.   He'll never know what hit him.


----------



## kab407

DebbieT11 said:


> Scoot over, kiddo.... come sit right over here by me.  I share desserts too...... and my ressie says "second" seating, is that the same as "late" seating???  I'm SO ignorant of cruising stuff........



Hi Debbie,

Thank you for the kind invitation.

Yes, second seating = late seating = the seating that John, Kevin, Bawb and the lovely Dianer are at.

Late seating means longer happy hour!

I gotta get a countdown ticker.


----------



## kab407

ADP said:


> Congratulations for booking!  That is awesome!  I might be crazy for saying this, but at the rate us DIS Unplugged listeners are booking we may own the Wonder come May 10th 2009!



I really don't think the number us Disers on the Wonder is going to be an issue.  With the future President of the US, Bawb, as part of this group, the CM on the Wonder will be falling over us!  

Bawb - are you in the Walt or Roy Suite? I understand if you cannot disclose.  National security and all.......

Tracy, have the Secret Service booked their rooms yet?


----------



## firsttimemom

kab407 said:


> Hi Debbie,
> 
> Late seating means longer happy hour!



Wow- never thought of it like that. I KNEW I liked late seating better.


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> I really don't think the number us Disers on the Wonder is going to be an issue.  With the future President of the US, Bawb, as part of this group, the CM on the Wonder will be falling over us!
> 
> Bawb - are you in the Walt or Roy Suite? I understand if you cannot disclose.  National security and all.......
> 
> *Tracy, have the Secret Service booked their rooms yet? *



I'm sorry, I cannot divulge this information


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

This is going to be a great crew to sail with!!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Kathy says she has a hard time explaining to her Mom who Bawb is...

My Mother lives across the street and still isnt sure that I'm gainfully employed.  

Every once in a while she asks if John and I have grocery money.

We ran into some grear Podcast listeners at the Candlelight Procession (TheBead Pirate and family) and they brought some great beads with a huge mirrored Mickey head on them. My mother spent most of the show trying to figure out why strangers recognized me and brought gifts.

She was (and is ) still reeling that someone wanted Bawb's autograph.

So for all of you having a hard time explaining that you are going on a cruise with strangers....please realize that we are having the same conversation from the other side.

Mom - "These people listen to you on the radio?"
Me - "Well...not really the radio. We do this through the internet and they download us onto their iPods."
Mom - "And they just listen to you talk?"
Me - "Yup"
Mom - "And they believe you?"
Me - "Apparently they do."
Mom - "So your going on vacation with them? Because they believe you?"
Me - "Ok...that works. Do you want to go with us?"
Mom - "Is the boat going to leave the dock?
Me - "Yes. It's going to the Bahamas."
Mom - "No...I can listen to you here."

Kevin


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I really wish your mom would go...she sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## two-foxes

DisneyKevin said:


> Mom - "These people listen to you on the radio?"
> Me - "Well...not really the radio. We do this through the internet and they download us onto their iPods."
> Mom - "And they just listen to you talk?"
> Me - "Yup"
> Mom - "And they believe you?"
> Me - "Apparently they do."
> Mom - "So your going on vacation with them? Because they believe you?"
> Me - "Ok...that works. Do you want to go with us?"
> Mom - "Is the boat going to leave the dock?
> Me - "Yes. It's going to the Bahamas."
> Mom - "No...I can listen to you here."
> 
> Kevin




That made my day....too funny


----------



## fakereadhed

Kevin, have you explained to your mom that she's famous too from your restaurant reviews?


----------



## disneyholic family

kab407 said:


> Kathy - 40-something
> Traveling solo.
> 
> You think I'm going to attempt to get someone to come on this cruise with me? Please! I've got you guys hang with, eat with and drink with and you get it.
> No special events other then, I'm on the DIS Unplugged Cruise.  Hey isn't that special enough?
> Late Seating -  I'd love to link up with someone. I know how to use a knife, fork and napkin.  I'll even let you taste my dessert.
> 
> This is going to be an experience.




i might be traveling alone too....not clear what i'm doing at this point..
right now i'm reserved with my husband, but whether he's able to get away for the cruise is an unknown (and to fly to the US at that time) ..
alternatively, i might take my sister, since the cruise is right before the tampa conference (on hereditary breast and ovarian cancer)....but I don't know whether she'll be up for a cruise....

but even if no one comes along, i will most certainly be on the ship    
and i'm pretty sure i know how to use a knife, fork and napkin too (though i don't hold my pinky out when drinking tea)...


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> Mom - "These people listen to you on the radio?"
> Me - "Well...not really the radio. We do this through the internet and they download us onto their iPods."
> Mom - "And they just listen to you talk?"
> Me - "Yup"
> Mom - "And they believe you?"
> Me - "Apparently they do."
> Mom - "So your going on vacation with them? Because they believe you?"
> Me - "Ok...that works. Do you want to go with us?"
> Mom - "Is the boat going to leave the dock?
> Me - "Yes. It's going to the Bahamas."
> Mom - "No...I can listen to you here."
> 
> Kevin




I just spewed coffee all over my monitor.....


----------



## kab407

disneyholic family said:


> i might be traveling alone too....not clear what i'm doing at this point..
> right now i'm reserved with my husband, but whether he's able to get away for the cruise is an unknown (and to fly to the US at that time) ..
> alternatively, i might take my sister, since the cruise is right before the tampa conference (on hereditary breast and ovarian cancer)....but I don't know whether she'll be up for a cruise....
> 
> but even if no one comes along, i will most certainly be on the ship
> and i'm pretty sure i know how to use a knife, fork and napkin too (though i don't hold my pinky out when drinking tea)...



Beth, there is a mo-gee-toe with your name on it waiting.


----------



## Annette_VA

DisneyKevin said:


> Kathy says she has a hard time explaining to her Mom who Bawb is...
> 
> My Mother lives across the street and still isnt sure that I'm gainfully employed.
> 
> Every once in a while she asks if John and I have grocery money.
> 
> We ran into some grear Podcast listeners at the Candlelight Procession (TheBead Pirate and family) and they brought some great beads with a huge mirrored Mickey head on them. My mother spent most of the show trying to figure out why strangers recognized me and brought gifts.
> 
> She was (and is ) still reeling that someone wanted Bawb's autograph.
> 
> So for all of you having a hard time explaining that you are going on a cruise with strangers....please realize that we are having the same conversation from the other side.
> 
> Mom - "These people listen to you on the radio?"
> Me - "Well...not really the radio. We do this through the internet and they download us onto their iPods."
> Mom - "And they just listen to you talk?"
> Me - "Yup"
> Mom - "And they believe you?"
> Me - "Apparently they do."
> Mom - "So your going on vacation with them? Because they believe you?"
> Me - "Ok...that works. Do you want to go with us?"
> Mom - "Is the boat going to leave the dock?
> Me - "Yes. It's going to the Bahamas."
> Mom - "No...I can listen to you here."
> 
> Kevin



 Gotta love moms!!


----------



## Madi100

DisneyKevin said:


> Kathy says she has a hard time explaining to her Mom who Bawb is...
> 
> My Mother lives across the street and still isnt sure that I'm gainfully employed.
> 
> Every once in a while she asks if John and I have grocery money.
> 
> We ran into some grear Podcast listeners at the Candlelight Procession (TheBead Pirate and family) and they brought some great beads with a huge mirrored Mickey head on them. My mother spent most of the show trying to figure out why strangers recognized me and brought gifts.
> 
> She was (and is ) still reeling that someone wanted Bawb's autograph.
> 
> So for all of you having a hard time explaining that you are going on a cruise with strangers....please realize that we are having the same conversation from the other side.
> 
> Mom - "These people listen to you on the radio?"
> Me - "Well...not really the radio. We do this through the internet and they download us onto their iPods."
> Mom - "And they just listen to you talk?"
> Me - "Yup"
> Mom - "And they believe you?"
> Me - "Apparently they do."
> Mom - "So your going on vacation with them? Because they believe you?"
> Me - "Ok...that works. Do you want to go with us?"
> Mom - "Is the boat going to leave the dock?
> Me - "Yes. It's going to the Bahamas."
> Mom - "No...I can listen to you here."
> 
> Kevin



Can you just put her in a cabin with no windows?  When the ship docks at the Bahamas you can just tell her you're going out the back door.


----------



## disneyholic family

kab407 said:


> Beth, there is a mo-gee-toe with your name on it waiting.




can't wait!!


----------



## Hedy

Mix up another round of mogeetoes, I'm just put down my deposit.  Now I just need to work out my Catholic guilt of leaving my mother on Mother's Day.Hedy/

Hedy/Heather-party of one-early.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Hedy said:


> Now I just need to work out my Catholic guilt of leaving my mother on Mother's Day.Hedy/
> 
> Hedy/Heather-party of one-early.



I hear mo-jee-toes are good for that!


----------



## kab407

Hedy said:


> Mix up another round of mogeetoes, I'm just put down my deposit.  Now I just need to work out my Catholic guilt of leaving my mother on Mother's Day.Hedy/
> 
> Hedy/Heather-party of one-early.



Welcome Heather!  

After 40 some odd years, I can safely say there is no getting over Catholic Guilt.   In my case, the nuns simply beat it into me.  Promise your Mom you'll buy her something really nice at the duty-free shops is Nassau, say three Hail Mary's and pass your glass for a moo-gee-toe.


----------



## Hedy

kab407 said:


> Welcome Heather!
> 
> After 40 some odd years, I can safely say there is no getting over Catholic Guilt.   In my case, the nuns simply beat it into me.  Promise your Mom you'll buy her something really nice at the duty-free shops is Nassau, say three Hail Mary's and pass your glass for a moo-gee-toe.


----------



## abeyst

kab407 said:


> three Hail Mary's and pass your glass for a moo-gee-toe.



Just make sure it's at least 12pm on Sunday before you start.....


----------



## Madi100

I made my deposit today, and we are officially booked!  Can't wait to go.  I wish I didn't have to make the decision of early or late dining, because I'm the most indecisive person in the world.  I opted for late.  Hope that was the right choice.  We are very, very excited!!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Madi100 said:


> I made my deposit today, and we are officially booked!  Can't wait to go.  I wish I didn't have to make the decision of early or late dining, because I'm the most indecisive person in the world.  I opted for late.  Hope that was the right choice.  We are very, very excited!!!



Yea!!!  Don't be nervous about your dining choice...it's all good!


----------



## Madi100

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Yea!!!  Don't be nervous about your dining choice...it's all good!




Do you think so?  Are my kids too young to eat that late?  What is the time zone difference?


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Do you think so?  Are my kids too young to eat that late?



Madi- My DS will be 9 and my DD will be 11 for the cruise. We did late seating back when they were 5/7. Most of the time they'd eat in the room before the show and then have something small w/ us in the dining room or go to the kids activities. It worked out GREAT.


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> Madi- My DS will be 9 and my DD will be 11 for the cruise. We did late seating back when they were 5/7. Most of the time they'd eat in the room before the show and then have something small w/ us in the dining room or go to the kids activities. It worked out GREAT.



I saw that, and you were one of the reasons that I decided to go with the later.  I thought the later looked appealing but with my kids I thought they were too young.  I was thinking that it would be nice if we could have one meal to ourselves, though.  Our kids are about the sames ages.  Thanks for the advice.

Nicole


----------



## winotracy

Anyone notice we have 25 rooms listed in post one right now?  Anyone else want to add to the list?


----------



## chirurgeon

Tracy, 

Could you change my dining listing?

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## rlduvall

Okay . . . I'm really starting to reconsider and might go on the cruise - solo.  I knew DH wouldn't be interested and DS8 will be in school so DH really needs to stay home and take care of him .  I really don't have any girlfriends that would want to go on a cruise with their spouses.  Personally, I love to travel alone - I just thought it seemed a little pricey for just a few days of fun. 

How many solo'ers are going?  Will the Podcast Group (the Team and us) have the same dining times?  It is really starting to sound like fun . . .    I am just afraid I might get the guilties when I see all the children and parents having such great "family" time.


----------



## Annette_VA

rlduvall said:


> Okay . . . I'm really starting to reconsider and might go on the cruise - solo.  I knew DH wouldn't be interested and DS8 will be in school so DH really needs to stay home and take care of him .  I really don't have any girlfriends that would want to go on a cruise with their spouses.  Personally, I love to travel alone - I just thought it seemed a little pricey for just a few days of fun.
> 
> How many solo'ers are going?  Will the Podcast Group (the Team and us) have the same dining times?  It is really starting to sound like fun . . .    I am just afraid I might get the guilties when I see all the children and parents having such great "family" time.



I'm sure those of us coming w/ the family will be happy to toss the kids in a locker...um, kids club...and hang out with the solo'ers and kidless!


----------



## chirurgeon

rlduvall said:


> Okay . . . I'm really starting to reconsider and might go on the cruise - solo.  I knew DH wouldn't be interested and DS8 will be in school so DH really needs to stay home and take care of him .  I really don't have any girlfriends that would want to go on a cruise with their spouses.  Personally, I love to travel alone - I just thought it seemed a little pricey for just a few days of fun.
> 
> How many solo'ers are going?  Will the Podcast Group (the Team and us) have the same dining times?  It is really starting to sound like fun . . .    I am just afraid I might get the guilties when I see all the children and parents having such great "family" time.




I'm not solo anymore, my step mom is coming along, but no kids with us.  We will be having adult fun.

Kim


----------



## UrsulasShadow

rlduvall said:


> Okay . . . I'm really starting to reconsider and might go on the cruise - solo.  I knew DH wouldn't be interested and DS8 will be in school so DH really needs to stay home and take care of him .  I really don't have any girlfriends that would want to go on a cruise with their spouses.  Personally, I love to travel alone - I just thought it seemed a little pricey for just a few days of fun.
> 
> How many solo'ers are going?  Will the Podcast Group (the Team and us) have the same dining times?  It is really starting to sound like fun . . .    I am just afraid I might get the guilties when I see all the children and parents having such great "family" time.



There's quite a few solos(5 listed, and many more still making the decision) and child-free people going.  I'm leaving the cranky teens at home, although I have to bring the cranky DH.  But him, I plan on lockering if  he misbehaves.


----------



## rlduvall

When I mentioned the Cruise to DH the other day he kind of raised his eyebrow like "Are you crazy - cruising with strangers."     I just don't want him to think it's a swingers cruise . . .


----------



## Tonya2426

rlduvall said:


> When I mentioned the Cruise to DH the other day he kind of raised his eyebrow like "Are you crazy - cruising with strangers."  I just don't want him to think it's a swingers cruise . . .


 
 That certainly would be a different kind of Disney Cruise!!!


----------



## Paul in CT

My DW and I have never cruised before, but would really like to do this one after meeting the DIS podcast team in December and listening to Pete's description of all the activities.  What category would we have to book to get a stateroom with a "porthole" and above sealevel?   

Thanks for any help from you experienced cuisers.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Rather than type this out....check here for stateroom descriptions.

http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/cruise/staterooms.htm


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Tonya2426 said:


> That certainly would be a different kind of Disney Cruise!!!


Tonya - tell him that's CARNIVAL - we've doing Disney so it's okay


----------



## ADP

winotracy said:


> Anyone notice we have 25 rooms listed in post one right now?  Anyone else want to add to the list?



AMAZING!!  The list seems to be growing rapidly.  What's even more amazing the list includes 3 Aarons.  What am I to do!?  I've never been around a group with so many Aarons.  Something tells me a nametag may not help.


----------



## Paul in CT

DisneyKevin said:


> Rather than type this out....check here for stateroom descriptions.
> 
> http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/cruise/staterooms.htm



Thanks, Kevin!  This is great info. I will have to show DW so we can decide how much we want to splurge.  After the December meet at the Dolphin, I am certain this will be a great trip. Will you be doing any restaurant reviews while on board?


----------



## chirurgeon

ADP said:


> AMAZING!!  The list seems to be growing rapidly.  What's even more amazing the list includes 3 Aarons.  What am I to do!?  I've never been around a group with so many Aarons.  Something tells me a nametag may not help.




And I think there are at least 3 Kims.  I'm used to it though.  We used to have 4 Kims in the office I work in.  And my one class in high school had 3 of us as well.  With the last names of Barron, Barker and Parker.  Confusion reigned.

Kim


----------



## kab407

rlduvall said:


> Okay . . . I'm really starting to reconsider and might go on the cruise - solo.  I knew DH wouldn't be interested and DS8 will be in school so DH really needs to stay home and take care of him .  I really don't have any girlfriends that would want to go on a cruise with their spouses.  Personally, I love to travel alone - I just thought it seemed a little pricey for just a few days of fun.
> 
> How many solo'ers are going?  Will the Podcast Group (the Team and us) have the same dining times?  It is really starting to sound like fun . . .    I am just afraid I might get the guilties when I see all the children and parents having such great "family" time.


 
I am one of the solos in the group.   No need to feel guilty. I'm sure there will  be a large group of us hanging at the adult pool sucking down moo-gee-toes and watching Bawb drive by a Kaht Kahm. So pass your glass. I'm sure Tracy and Kevin can link our reservations together so that us solos can sit together or join others.



rlduvall said:


> When I mentioned the Cruise to DH the other day he kind of raised his eyebrow like "Are you crazy - cruising with strangers."     I just don't want him to think it's a swingers cruise . . .



     Disney? Swingers?


----------



## kymickeyfan717

I will also be traveling solo.  None of my friends wanted to go on the cruise especially when I starting raving about the Podcast and how great it is.   I just got weird looks from them like I have gone off the deep end.  I figured they just don't get it  

I was not able to make the Dec Meets so I am definitely looking forward to the cruise.  There was no way I was passing this opportunity up.  So looking forward to meeting the Podcast crew and other DIS'ers.


----------



## Tonya2426

kymickeyfan717 said:


> I will also be traveling solo. None of my friends wanted to go on the cruise especially when I starting raving about the Podcast and how great it is. I just got weird looks from them like I have gone off the deep end. I figured they just don't get it
> 
> I was not able to make the Dec Meets so I am definitely looking forward to the cruise. There was no way I was passing this opportunity up. So looking forward to meeting the Podcast crew and other DIS'ers.


 
I could end up being a solo podcruiser.  I just sort of signed my mom up to go with me but haven't really told her about it.   She knows about the DIS and the podcast since I refer to it frequently but I can tell she doesn't really get it.  But she does love DCL and is my usual WDW traveling companion so I am thinking she will go along with it.  But if she doesn't go with me, I am still going darnit!!!!!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Tracy -- Can you please do us a favor the next time you update the list and keep a running total at the bottom...that way we can see how many cabins have been booked without counting each time (because I personally have run out of fingers and toes  ).  Thanks!


----------



## tickledtink33

rlduvall said:


> When I mentioned the Cruise to DH the other day he kind of raised his eyebrow like "Are you crazy - cruising with strangers."     I just don't want him to think it's a swingers cruise . . .



Another solo Podcast cruiser here.  After 15 months of chatting it will be more like sailing with old friends than strangers.  I havn't told any of my friends yet that I'm going on this cruise.  Most of them don't get the whole Disney thing and already think I'm crazy.  When I tell them about the Podcast cruise they will probably think I've gone off the deep end.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Tracy -- Can you please do us a favor the next time you update the list and keep a running total at the bottom...that way we can see how many cabins have been booked without counting each time (because I personally have run out of fingers and toes  ).  Thanks!


There's 26 as of this post listed...and that doesn't even count the PodSquad!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Paul in CT said:


> Will you be doing any restaurant reviews while on board?



I'm going to be too busy guarding Will. 

Actually..I think there will be too much going on.

Kevin


----------



## Annette_VA

DisneyKevin said:


> I'm going to be too busy guarding Will.
> 
> Actually..I think there will be too much going on.
> 
> Kevin



 Poor Will won't be able to go anywhere w/o an entourage


----------



## Madi100

Tracy, is everyone incuded in this list or just the ones who have given permission?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

DisneyKevin said:


> Actually..I think there will be too much going on.



That sounds very promising!


----------



## winotracy

Madi100 said:


> Tracy, is everyone incuded in this list or just the ones who have given permission?



Just the ones who have given permission, for privacy reasons.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Can you just add them to the total number of cabins (but without disclosing any personal info)?  I'm just curious to see how many people are actually going. 

BTW -- I did just see you have added a cabin count...thank you for helping out us lazy folks!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

While I was looking at the list posted, it appears I'm one of the only cruisers bringing teenagers so far...my kids will be so disappointed if they are the only ones in that age group.  Is it safe to assume (scary, I know!) that there will be plenty of other teens onboard outside our little circle?


----------



## Madi100

calypso*a*go-go said:


> While I was looking at the list posted, it appears I'm one of the only cruisers bringing teenagers so far...my kids will be so disappointed if they are the only ones in that age group.  Is it safe to assume (scary, I know!) that there will be plenty of other teens onboard outside our little circle?



There just aren't a whole lot of kids in general.  We will be bringing ours.  They can miss school.  Hopefully there will be more.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Madi100 said:


> There just aren't a whole lot of kids in general.



And the truth comes out...the real reason the May date was selected!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

calypso*a*go-go said:


> While I was looking at the list posted, it appears I'm one of the only cruisers bringing teenagers so far...my kids will be so disappointed if they are the only ones in that age group. Is it safe to assume (scary, I know!) that there will be plenty of other teens onboard outside our little circle?


I don't know how cool my Morgan is, but I think we will be inviting her smark aleck little 15 (at the time of the cruise) self on the cruise with us.  I think she's a pretty cool kid - she's been ice skating since she was 5 and is mostly into music and playing on the internet.  I still have to add her to our ressies (which I plan to do when we get our tax refund).  I am putting my foot down on the baby though - I just can't relax with a 3 year old around - I know, I know - selfish!  Maybe we can get the teens online to chat?


----------



## hayanyujah847

calypso*a*go-go said:


> While I was looking at the list posted, it appears I'm one of the only cruisers bringing teenagers so far...my kids will be so disappointed if they are the only ones in that age group.  Is it safe to assume (scary, I know!) that there will be plenty of other teens onboard outside our little circle?



I'm trying to convince my Sister & BIL to come along & bring their kids---they will be 17, 3 and 2 at the time of cruising. She is hesitant because of May 10 being right before final time for my 17 year old niece. Any helpful arguments out there?


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> While I was looking at the list posted, it appears I'm one of the only cruisers bringing teenagers so far...my kids will be so disappointed if they are the only ones in that age group.  Is it safe to assume (scary, I know!) that there will be plenty of other teens onboard outside our little circle?



That's the count for ligitimate teens.  How many of us will turn into teens once on board and have a few moo-gee-toes in us, may raise that number.  Significantly.


----------



## Madi100

calypso*a*go-go said:


> And the truth comes out...the real reason the May date was selected!




May doesn't stop us.  We figure school is overrated anyway   My kids just happen to be at an age where it's not too hard to take them out of school.  Do you have any issues taking your teenager out?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Disneybridein2k3 said:
			
		

> Maybe we can get the teens online to chat?



I think that would be great!



			
				hayanyujah847 said:
			
		

> She is hesitant because of May 10 being right before final time for my 17 year old niece.



That might be a difficult one.  My kids don't have to worry about that as our school runs almost to the end of June...so their final exams will be at least a month after the cruise.


----------



## pershing

In the process of booking (I hope):

Info for first post: Sue (me) and my 3 DS's Colt (will be 14  ), Dale (will be 12) and Mitch (will be 11)-OMG  I now feel old!

However, my kids always desert me for dinner after they've filled up on the top deck. So, I definately would appreciate someone or someone's to sit with at dinner and go to Palo's dinner and brunch with.

I switched from the first Tortola cruise. I've missed most of the other Podcast meetings and stuff and could not pass this up. Otherwise I would not have done a 4 day cruise as we love the full week. Our first DCL cruise was a 3 day so we haven't been back on the Wonder since 2003.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Madi100 said:


> Do you have any issues taking your teenager out?



Yes, and no...DD will be in high school (she's the one I am concerned about), but DS will still be in middle school (a lot more flexibility).  Luckily our school calendar comes out before the 90-day mark for the cruise so I am just hoping and praying there is nothing scheduled at either school that will cause a conflict with them being absent.  If there is, we might have to cancel (which would just kill me!).  So please keep your fingers (and toes) crossed for me!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

pershing said:


> Info for first post: Sue (me) and my 3 DS's Colt (will be 14  ), Dale (will be 12) and Mitch (will be 11)-OMG  I now feel old!



My son will also be 14 (and his name is Mitch!).  Get thee booked!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

calypso*a*go-go said:


> While I was looking at the list posted, it appears I'm one of the only cruisers bringing teenagers so far...my kids will be so disappointed if they are the only ones in that age group.  Is it safe to assume (scary, I know!) that there will be plenty of other teens onboard outside our little circle?


I would have brought my kids (esp. my DD for Will!), but they both will be at college (if my son is admitted, that is!), their finals will be between May 8 and May 12.  Can't see that happening. Of course, you can imagine what's going to happen to my house while we're cruising, can't you?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

pershing said:


> In the process of booking (I hope):
> 
> Info for first post: Sue (me) and my 3 DS's Colt (will be 14  ), Dale (will be 12) and Mitch (will be 11)-OMG  I now feel old!
> 
> However, my kids always desert me for dinner after they've filled up on the top deck. So, I definately would appreciate someone or someone's to sit with at dinner and go to Palo's dinner and brunch with.
> 
> I switched from the first Tortola cruise. I've missed most of the other Podcast meetings and stuff and could not pass this up. Otherwise I would not have done a 4 day cruise as we love the full week. Our first DCL cruise was a 3 day so we haven't been back on the Wonder since 2003.



Where on the Cape are you, Sue?  We're neighbors!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

UrsulasShadow said:


> I would have brought my kids (esp. my DD for Will!), but they both will be at college (if my son is admitted, that is!), their finals will be between May 8 and May 12.  Can't see that happening. Of course, you can imagine what's going to happen to my house while we're cruising, can't you?



Hmmm...let me guess, does it start with K, end with G, and have a vowel in the middle that rhymes with weeeeeee?


----------



## cruisinpenguin

UrsulasShadow said:


> Where on the Cape are you, Sue?  We're neighbors!



 I saw your post and just wanted to say I'm from Massachusetts too!!  We live in Acushnet...and we visit your area a few times a year to go to our most favorite restaurant Sam Diegos!!  My hubby ask me to marry him there 11 years ago!  We also visit the one in Hyannis too.  I also wanted to congratulate you on winning the cruise from the virtual DCL party last Saturday!!  What a great win!!  Are you going to do the pod cast cruise?  I'm debating on it!!  Enjoy, Laurie


----------



## UrsulasShadow

cruisinpenguin said:


> I saw your post and just wanted to say I'm from Massachusetts too!!  We live in Acushnet...and we visit your area a few times a year to go to our most favorite restaurant Sam Diegos!!  My hubby ask me to marry him there 11 years ago!  We also visit the one in Hyannis too.  I also wanted to congratulate you on winning the cruise from the virtual DCL party last Saturday!!  What a great win!!  Are you going to do the pod cast cruise?  I'm debating on it!!  Enjoy, Laurie


Debate no longer, and jump into the fray.  We're going to have WAYYYY too much fun!


----------



## pershing

UrsulasShadow said:


> Where on the Cape are you, Sue?  We're neighbors!



First of all, CONGRATS on winning the cruise!!!! 

I live in Eastham and work in Orleans-at a chocolate store..sound familiar? So, I'm way down on the Cape. Where are you?

I feel guilty about taking the kids out of school. Especially since at least one of them will probably miss a MCAS test. It's usually that time of year....but ya know LIFE IS SHORT! Dang it! Ya gotta grab your fun where you can!


----------



## DebbieT11

Pershing, you'll have *plenty* of company once those kids desert you.... shoot, if you can stand sitting with us, you're WELCOME to dine with me and TheBigGuy..... I love meeting new people!!




pershing said:


> However, my kids always desert me for dinner after they've filled up on the top deck. So, I definately would appreciate someone or someone's to sit with at dinner and go to Palo's dinner and brunch with.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

pershing said:


> First of all, CONGRATS on winning the cruise!!!!
> 
> I live in Eastham and work in Orleans-at a chocolate store..sound familiar? So, I'm way down on the Cape. Where are you?
> 
> I feel guilty about taking the kids out of school. Especially since at least one of them will probably miss a MCAS test. It's usually that time of year....but ya know LIFE IS SHORT! Dang it! Ya gotta grab your fun where you can!



I've always said that...which is why Will is avoiding me, I think.

I hardly ever get that far down the Cape.  I hang around Sandwich sometimes, but live in Plymouth.  Y'know, that darned traffic.


----------



## Yvet

Hello, here are some more people to join y'all.
We booked last night, so it's really going to happen.

We are Yvette and Emiel going on our second Disney cruise (the first one will be May 2008).
We are from The Netherlands so here are some foreign cruisers!!!!!!
We have the second dinning and no kids.
** Tracy you can use my information.

We are really looking forward tyo cruise with the podcast.
Our vacationplans for the future are:
May 2008 - 3 weeks WDW and the Western Cruise.
Dec. 2008 - 3 weeks WDW
May 2009 - 2 weeks WDW and the podcast cruise.

Looking forward to all the great news and great posts on this topic....
Yvet


----------



## kab407

Welcome Yvet and Emiel 


There should be a prize for who ever comes the farthest for this cruise.   

(Kevin, Tracy, hint...hint...hint...)


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> Welcome Yvet and Emiel
> 
> 
> There should be a prize for who ever comes the farthest for this cruise.
> 
> (Kevin, Tracy, hint...hint...hint...)



I'm from Fiji, originally.... 
Welcome, Yvet and Emiel!


----------



## ADP

Yvet said:


> Hello, here are some more people to join y'all.
> We booked last night, so it's really going to happen.
> 
> We are Yvette and Emiel going on our second Disney cruise (the first one will be May 2008).
> We are from The Netherlands so here are some foreign cruisers!!!!!!
> We have the second dinning and no kids.
> ** Tracy you can use my information.
> 
> We are really looking forward tyo cruise with the podcast.
> Our vacationplans for the future are:
> May 2008 - 3 weeks WDW and the Western Cruise.
> Dec. 2008 - 3 weeks WDW
> May 2009 - 2 weeks WDW and the podcast cruise.
> 
> Looking forward to all the great news and great posts on this topic....
> Yvet



Welcome to the party!  And enjoy all of those wonderful weeks at Disney World.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Welcome aboard Yvette and Emiel !!!


----------



## aGoofyMom

I am just trying to get caught up - wow what a list!  I just returned from a trip to Discovery Cove (WOW!) and Pirate & Princess to celebrate my Sister's birthday (we got asked for ID!!!!!!!!)

With all the chat about late dining I may have to look into this...while I am checking & discussing with DH - is it something that we can change?


----------



## tickledtink33

Welcome aboard to all the new cruisers.  Wow are group is really growing and the cruise is still 15 months away.  I'm also from Massachusetts.  I live in Chicopee which is in Western Mass.  I was just out at the Cape this Summer.  I took my mom to Chatham for a few days.


----------



## Tonya2426

Yvet said:


> Hello, here are some more people to join *y'all*.
> We booked last night, so it's really going to happen.


 
Welcome Aboard!!!  Who knew they used *y'all* in the Netherlands?!?!!?      I thought it was just a Southern thing.  At least I'll be in good company.


----------



## LovesThumper

Well I convinced my husband to go(finally)  This will be our second Disney Cruise. Well actually the 3rd as we went on The Big Red Boat may years ago with our youngest child at that time. But that turned into a Warner's Brothers ship by the time we left the dock- Mickey changed into Sylvester . Tracy, you could add our names to the list. We live down the road from Tinkledtink 33

Skip and Marilyn, 1st dining.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

LovesThumper said:


> Well I convinced my husband to go(finally)  This will be our second Disney Cruise. Well actually the 3rd as we went on The Big Red Boat may years ago with our youngest child at that time. But that turned into a Warner's Brothers ship by the time we left the dock- Mickey changed into Sylvester . Tracy, you could add our names to the list. We live down the road from Tinkledtink 33
> 
> Skip and Marilyn, 1st dining.



Our very first cruise was on the Big Red Boat!!!  Boy does that bring back some memories... 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## NancyIL

I decided tonight that I'm going! I don't know who will go with me, but for now my oldest daughter is listed as the 2nd passenger. We have late dining.


----------



## disneyholic family

kab407 said:


> Welcome Yvet and Emiel
> 
> 
> There should be a prize for who ever comes the farthest for this cruise.
> 
> (Kevin, Tracy, hint...hint...hint...)




yes, yes...Kevin, Tracy....that's a very good idea....
(given that i think we're coming the farthest....unless the family from Australia has tossed their hats in the ring)..


----------



## Yvet

Tonya2426 said:


> Welcome Aboard!!!  Who knew they used *y'all* in the Netherlands?!?!!?      I thought it was just a Southern thing.  At least I'll be in good company.



We don't use y'all....
But heey we've been many times to America before and then you just use what sounds nice and y'all sounds much more fun.....

We also have been to Australia twice and still uses the phrase no worries mate.....


----------



## winotracy

disneyholic family said:


> yes, yes...Kevin, Tracy....that's a very good idea....
> (given that i think we're coming the farthest....unless the family from Australia has tossed their hats in the ring)..



I don't think Kevin and I have a say in who wins what.  Remember ol' "greedy hands" from the Podcast this week   My bet is on any contest ideas coming from him  

Are you further than the Netherlands?  I'd say it's close.


----------



## disneyholic family

winotracy said:


> Are you further than the Netherlands?  I'd say it's close.




oh yes, we are most definitely further than the Netherlands....much further...

our non-stop flight to new york (there isn't one to florida) is close to 13 hours.....that is a very long non-stop flight just to get to new york....add on a plane change and waits and it's very very far...

but to get geographical - the netherlands is on the western side of western europe....we're at the eastern edge of the mediterranean, not in europe at all....
the flight from us to amsterdam is over 5 hours.....so yes, we are much further....

but if the australians come, they would definitely win....they live at the very end of the earth....."turn left at the end of the world"....


----------



## Madi100

We got the cruise DVD in the mail yesterday, and we all sat down last night to watch it.  The whole family.  It was so nice.  Then I realized that DH was sleeping.  But, it was still nice.  The best part was that my DD10 watched the entire thing.  I was tired and went to bed.  She stayed up and watched the entire thing and now is so excited to go.  

This is exciting for me because DD10 is the one that I have to drag to WDW.  I swear she is adopted.  She has it all planned what she wants to do.  She is curious though as to what I am going to do, because at looking at the adult activities none of them look like anything that she thinks I would want to do.  Guess I'm a pretty boring person to her   But, I'm so thrilled that she is looking forward to going.


----------



## Annette_VA

Madi100 said:


> We got the cruise DVD in the mail yesterday, and we all sat down last night to watch it.  The whole family.  It was so nice.  Then I realized that DH was sleeping.  But, it was still nice.  The best part was that my DD10 watched the entire thing.  I was tired and went to bed.  She stayed up and watched the entire thing and now is so excited to go.
> 
> This is exciting for me because DD10 is the one that I have to drag to WDW.  I swear she is adopted.  She has it all planned what she wants to do.  She is curious though as to what I am going to do, because at looking at the adult activities none of them look like anything that she thinks I would want to do.  Guess I'm a pretty boring person to her   But, I'm so thrilled that she is looking forward to going.



Too funny!  I got mine yesterday, too.  Right after I saw your post about how it's still 15 months away & we're already planning on when to arrive, I checked my mail & it was in my mailbox and straight into the DVD player it went.  It's gonna be a lonnnnng 15 months


----------



## Madi100

Annette_VA said:


> Too funny!  I got mine yesterday, too.  Right after I saw your post about how it's still 15 months away & we're already planning on when to arrive, I checked my mail & it was in my mailbox and straight into the DVD player it went.  It's gonna be a lonnnnng 15 months




It really is.  You don't know how excited I am that my DD is excited.  I feel so bad everytime we go to WDW because she has this attitude that I'm being a bad parent.  Then I feel bad because my 10 year old is so spoiled that she doesn't realize how lucky she is to go to WDW almost every year.  Part of her problem is that she doesn't like to miss school.  Odd duck.  She doesn't love WDW and hates to miss school.  That she is as excited as she is just thrills me.  And, I told her we are going to WDW after the cruise, and she is even excited about that.


----------



## winotracy

If you all are so excited and can't wait the 15 months, why not book another cruise sooner


----------



## Madi100

winotracy said:


> If you all are so excited and can't wait the 15 months, why not book another cruise sooner



Do you have any advice on how to do that   I think we'll have to look forward to our WDW trip in December to tide us over.


----------



## winotracy

Madi100 said:


> Do you have any advice on how to do that   I think we'll have to look forward to our WDW trip in December to tide us over.



Be sure to use a good travel agent


----------



## NancyIL

winotracy said:


> Be sure to use a good travel agent



Hmmm...know of any good ones, Tracy?


----------



## disneyholic family

winotracy said:


> If you all are so excited and can't wait the 15 months, why not book another cruise sooner




it wouldn't be the same without this cRaZy bunch...


----------



## winotracy

NancyIL said:


> Hmmm...know of any good ones, Tracy?



I know of one I could recommend  



disneyholic family said:


> it wouldn't be the same without this cRaZy bunch...



You gotta point there


----------



## minie_meese

We travel a lot but have never been on a cruise and never had much interest until now. This sounds like so much fun and a great opportunity to really meet people I've talked with and listened to. We got our quote and will decide this weekend but have a little complication.

My son is really interested. His 5 year old is a Disney veteran and I am sure would love it. Unfortunately my other granddaughter cannot come. He mom is terrified of having her daughter on a boat.

I was talking with my sister-in-law, a non-Disney cruise veteran. She has been thinking of taking her 9 yr old granddaughter (and maybe her son,  his wife and their 2 year old) on a Disney cruise so I told her about this cruise. She is really interested, loved the idea of planning a family cruise in May 09 and said let's do it!. As luck would have it, my brother-in-law just moved his wedding from Fall 2008 to May 9, 2009 so our travel day would be the cruise day. I'd much prefer to travel the day before but that would not be possible. I will find out tomorrow what time the wedding is - hopefully afternoon. Tracy said we should be ok - we can get a very early direct flight into Orlando. 

I need to talk to my sister-in-law about the cruise being the day after the wedding. I think I am committed to going with my sister-in-law (we have been great friends since high school so I really do want to go with her) but she is also very opinionated. If she thinks it is going to be too much we may need to miss the podcast cruise  and pick another date. I'll see my brother-in-law tomorrow - hopefully it's an afternoon wedding which would at least make things not as rushed.

Any thoughts? Two cruises is definitely out of the question.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

minie_meese said:


> Any thoughts? Two cruises is definitely out of the question.



My thoughts on this are that family trumps PodSquad.  We'd so love to have you and your family, the more the merrier, but if it stresses out the family to have to work around several obstacles, I'd consider a better date.  It appears that you'd love the cruise as a family trip, and of course all the cool things we're going to do will be family-friendly (I assume...Pete's always been adamant at having the DIS family-friendly), but I wonder that you might find yourself in a position of choosing between DIS activities and things the rest of the family want to do.

If this goes well, I'll bet a Podcast Cruise becomes a regular event, and you can always catch another.


----------



## minie_meese

We'll just play it by ear this weekend and I agree, family trumps everything - all 13 siblings among my husband and me (you should see my house on  Christmas) - I'm glad we're not all trying to coordinate. With that many families there's always a potential conflict on the horizon. I wouldn't trade any of them for anything though. If it works out great, if not, I am sure whatever does will be fun. I think my sister-in-law would have a great time either way but if it will stress her we'll figure something else out.


----------



## DebbieT11

They could get married on the boat.....


----------



## disneyholic family

Hi Tracy,

someone suggested this in an earlier post....
on that front post where you have everyone listed, plus the running total of everyone listed, would it be possible to list a total number of rooms booked (whether they're posted or not)?

in other words, right now you have 31 in your list and the total 31 rooms at the top...

could you have the total 31 rooms of those listed plus (for example) 10 rooms of those not listed, for a grand total of 41 rooms reserved thus far on the podcast cruise.

would that be possible?


----------



## winotracy

disneyholic family said:


> Hi Tracy,
> 
> someone suggested this in an earlier post....
> on that front post where you have everyone listed, plus the running total of everyone listed, would it be possible to list a total number of rooms booked (whether they're posted or not)?
> 
> in other words, right now you have 31 in your list and the total 31 rooms at the top...
> 
> could you have the total 31 rooms of those listed plus (for example) 10 rooms of those not listed, for a grand total of 41 rooms reserved thus far on the podcast cruise.
> 
> would that be possible?



That would be very difficult to keep up.  There have been some that want to be on this list before the deposit has actually been paid.  There are a few that I don't know their DIS names and some DISers that I'm not sure what their real names are.  When you guys tell me to add you to the list, I don't check my work records to see that you are giving me the same names, same dining etc. because this part is the fun of the cruise and I try not to mix that with work.

It would be much easier to keep the fun part of this cruise separate from the work part of it.


----------



## chirurgeon

Beth,

I know you probably mentioned it before, but where exactly are you from?  I love knowing were all of us Dis'ers come from.

Kim


----------



## disneyholic family

winotracy said:


> That would be very difficult to keep up.  There have been some that want to be on this list before the deposit has actually been paid.  There are a few that I don't know their DIS names and some DISers that I'm not sure what their real names are.  When you guys tell me to add you to the list, I don't check my work records to see that you are giving me the same names, same dining etc. because this part is the fun of the cruise and I try not to mix that with work.
> 
> It would be much easier to keep the fun part of this cruise separate from the work part of it.





and it's great that you're making it so much fun for us.... 

so here's an alternative suggestion.......when it gets to the point that disers have reserved the entire ship - let us know....ok?  





chirurgeon said:


> Beth,
> 
> I know you probably mentioned it before, but where exactly are you from?  I love knowing were all of us Dis'ers come from.
> 
> Kim



I'm originally from suburban Detroit and my husband's from Washington D.C.
We now live in Israel -- way way way too far away from WDW.....my dream job would be doing anything in the parks.....
if you go to my myspace website, you'll see pictures of me, Aaron, the kids, WDW, and a few of Israel as well (the sea of galilee and the red sea).....i think my daughter's website has a few there as well, but i don't recall...


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Woo hoo -- we're up to 31 cabins + however many "mystery" cruisers have signed up!


----------



## Yvet

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Woo hoo -- we're up to 31 cabins + however many "mystery" cruisers have signed up!



And if i count right that is a total of 69 people !!!!


----------



## NancyIL

I noticed that Tracy's husband will be celebrating his April 26th birthday onboard the ship. (Is he the one turning 40, Tracy? ) I would've gone to WDW in April 2009 to celebrate my birthday on the 22nd, but I will wait a few weeks  and go to WDW  before the cruise -  as a combination birthday + Mothers Day gift to myself. 

Yvet - make that 70 people. There will be 2 people in my cabin, after I figure out who the other person will be. 

By the way - I am from, um....Illinois!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Darn...my family doesn't have anything to celebrate (except being on the cruise itself) and our birthdays/anniversary aren't even close enough for me the fudge it!


----------



## ADP

NancyIL said:


> I noticed that Tracy's husband will be celebrating his April 26th birthday onboard the ship. (Is he the one turning 40, Tracy? ) I would've gone to WDW in April 2009 to celebrate my birthday on the 22nd, but I will wait a few weeks  and go to WDW  before the cruise -  as a combination birthday + Mothers Day gift to myself.
> 
> Yvet - make that 70 people. There will be 2 people in my cabin, after I figure out who the other person will be.
> 
> By the way - I am from, um....Illinois!



Hi Nancy...Glad to see you are joining us.  The Podcast Cruise is a much better alternative to the Loon Lake meets in Indy, don't ya think?!


----------



## Madi100

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Darn...my family doesn't have anything to celebrate (except being on the cruise itself) and our birthdays/anniversary aren't even close enough for me the fudge it!




We don't either.  The closest thing would be our anniversary June 18.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Madi100 said:


> We don't either.  The closest thing would be our anniversary June 18.



Our's isn't until October...do you think that's pushing it a bit?


----------



## Madi100

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Our's isn't until October...do you think that's pushing it a bit?



When did you get engaged?

We actually COULD call it our anniversary trip, but we have the kids.  We'll have been married 15 years that 6/18


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Madi100 said:


> When did you get engaged?



June...so I guess that's a bit closer to the cruise date.  Does it matter that it would have been 23 years ago?  

Honestly, the cruise will be enough for us.  Not to mention all the birthdays/anniversaries of our new friends we can help celebrate!


----------



## fakereadhed

Woo-hoo!  I'M BOOKED!  Was going to do solo, then DH wasn't crazy about that, so I talked him into us all going, but the sulky teens don't want to go  ...so it's me, DH, and DS who will be 5 then. Is it May(or 2009)yet?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

fakereadhed said:


> Woo-hoo!  I'M BOOKED!  Was going to do solo, then DH wasn't crazy about that, so I talked him into us all going, but the sulky teens don't want to go  ...so it's me, DH, and DS who will be 5 then. Is it May(or 2009)yet?


Holy crow, another victim!  Yippee!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Welcome Aboard!!!

I wish my sulky teenagers would want to stay home!  (Just kidding...my kids are great and I'd never hear the end of it if I even tried to go without them.)


----------



## fakereadhed

UrsulasShadow said:


> Holy crow, another victim!  Yippee!



 

Must keep DH away from the DIS or he'll be  . Poor thing- he will not know what he's in for until he is already onboard.


----------



## Madi100

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Welcome Aboard!!!
> 
> I wish my sulky teenagers would want to stay home!  (Just kidding...my kids are great and I'd never hear the end of it if I even tried to go without them.)



I wish I would have thought more about our anniversary before, or our kids would be staying home.  But, DD stayed up and watched the video, and she's so excited.  She'd hate me if we left her behind.


----------



## fakereadhed

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Welcome Aboard!!!
> 
> I wish my sulky teenagers would want to stay home!  (Just kidding...my kids are great and I'd never hear the end of it if I even tried to go without them.)



I told them about the cruise and they rolled their eyes and said they didn't want to go. I said, "Oh, really? Are you sure?" 

On the inside I was like  

I might like mine when the move out...I'm hoping anyway.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Welcome Aboard!!!
> 
> I wish my sulky teenagers would want to stay home!  (Just kidding...my kids are great and I'd never hear the end of it if I even tried to go without them.)


I would have loved to bring mine along, esp. my DD, but I only won a trip for 2, and couldn't afford airfare for 2 more...besides, my DH would be impossible to live with for 15 months if I told him I was skipping out on him yet again.  Oh, well, I guess the kids will just have to entertain themselves with throwing a kegger whilst we're gone (AAARRRGGGHHH!!!!).


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> I would have loved to bring mine along, esp. my DD, but I only won a trip for 2, and couldn't afford airfare for 2 more...besides, my DH would be impossible to live with for 15 months if I told him I was skipping out on him yet again.  Oh, well, I guess the kids will just have to entertain themselves with throwing a kegger whilst we're gone (AAARRRGGGHHH!!!!).



Have them get in touch with Auntie Kathy.  I can give them all sorts of hints on how to throw a party and not have 'rents suspect a thing.


----------



## NancyIL

ADP said:


> Hi Nancy...Glad to see you are joining us.  The Podcast Cruise is a much better alternative to the Loon Lake meets in Indy, don't ya think?!



Oh, I don't know...I really liked the food at Loon Lake Lodge!  The company wasn't bad, either!


----------



## winotracy

NancyIL said:


> I noticed that Tracy's husband will be celebrating his April 26th birthday onboard the ship. (Is he the one turning 40, Tracy? ) I would've gone to WDW in April 2009 to celebrate my birthday on the 22nd, but I will wait a few weeks  and go to WDW  before the cruise -  as a combination birthday + Mothers Day gift to myself.
> 
> Yvet - make that 70 people. There will be 2 people in my cabin, after I figure out who the other person will be.
> 
> By the way - I am from, um....Illinois!



My hubby is celebrating his birthday in April, but it many more than 40.  40 is me this August.  We're on the Panama Canal cruise followed by the 5 night.  Go ahead and ask me what room I'm in on the 5 night    

Anyhow, our anniversary is May 22 but since we are going on the May 23 7 night cruise (I know, rough life!), we will celebrate then.  Anyhow, I was thinking of dinner at Jiko or Narcoossees for our anniversary before the cruise.  Has anyone heard anything good about either of these restaurants   

Nancy, I'm just over the border to your north.  We live just outside of Madison.  Small world!


----------



## Tonya2426

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Darn...my family doesn't have anything to celebrate (except being on the cruise itself) and our birthdays/anniversary aren't even close enough for me the fudge it!


 
Me either.  August is a little too far from May to celebrate my birthday. But I think we should have an unbirthday party for all of us non-May birthday babies.    (We can't let them have all the fun now can we???? )


----------



## NancyIL

winotracy said:


> My hubby is celebrating his birthday in April, but it many more than 40.  40 is me this August.  We're on the Panama Canal cruise followed by the 5 night.  Go ahead and ask me what room I'm in on the 5 night
> 
> Anyhow, our anniversary is May 22 but since we are going on the May 23 7 night cruise (I know, rough life!), we will celebrate then.  Anyhow, I was thinking of dinner at Jiko or Narcoossees for our anniversary before the cruise.  Has anyone heard anything good about either of these restaurants
> 
> Nancy, I'm just over the border to your north.  We live just outside of Madison.  Small world!



Are you going to be in the Walt or Roy suite on the 5-night?   Yes, rough life -  having to go from one cruise to another in August/September!  But what a great way to celebrate a milestone birthday!  Will you stay at WDW between the DIS cruise and your anniversary cruise in 2009? 

I live in Champaign, IL - about 2.5 hours south of Chicago - so I'm not _quite_ as close to WI as you might've thought.


----------



## winotracy

NancyIL said:


> Are you going to be in the Walt or Roy suite on the 5-night?   Yes, rough life -  having to go from one cruise to another in August/September!  But what a great way to celebrate a milestone birthday!  Will you stay at WDW between the DIS cruise and your anniversary cruise in 2009?
> 
> I live in Champaign, IL - about 2.5 hours south of Chicago - so I'm not _quite_ as close to WI as you might've thought.



We'll be in the Roy!   

We are buying DVC (actually the contract should close this week  ) so we are planning to stay at a DVC resort between cruises.  It's too much to drive home, get out of vacation mode and then get back into it in less than 10 days.  

I couldn't remember where in Illinois you were from, but I knew it was Illinois


----------



## NancyIL

winotracy said:


> We'll be in the Roy!



I guess the party will be in _your_ suite!!


----------



## Madi100

NancyIL said:


> Are you going to be in the Walt or Roy suite on the 5-night?   Yes, rough life -  having to go from one cruise to another in August/September!  But what a great way to celebrate a milestone birthday!  Will you stay at WDW between the DIS cruise and your anniversary cruise in 2009?
> 
> I live in Champaign, IL - about 2.5 hours south of Chicago - so I'm not _quite_ as close to WI as you might've thought.




Nancy, I think you're closer to me.  I live in Muscatine, which is on the Mississippi River.  We're about 3 hours from each other.  Not all that close, but not too far either


----------



## NancyIL

Madi100 said:


> Nancy, I think you're closer to me.  I live in Muscatine, which is on the Mississippi River.  We're about 3 hours from each other.  Not all that close, but not too far either




Well howdy, neighbor!  I've traveled to places that are far from central Illinois -    like Florida, California, Alaska, and  Europe. But I've missed a lot of places that are closer to home, like Wisconsin and Iowa.  I think a road trip is in order!


----------



## Hedy

DCL is on the Travel Channel at 2 today-I set my DVR.


----------



## Madi100

NancyIL said:


> Well howdy, neighbor!  I've traveled to places that are far from central Illinois -    like Florida, California, Alaska, and  Europe. But I've missed a lot of places that are closer to home, like Wisconsin and Iowa.  I think a road trip is in order!



You've never been to Iowa???  Florida might have Disney World, but Iowa has..... um, uh,...  Okay, just keep going to Florida   There are some nice places, no Mickey Mouse, but I'm here.  You need to visit Iowa sometime in your life.


----------



## chickie

Okay, I know I don't post very often, but I just wanted to try and get some good vibes from everyone, because I am TRYING to talk DH into this cruise!!!!
He just can't quite grasp my Podcast Obsession!! 
Here's hoping we can join you guys in May!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Does he know....

Mindy is going to have Will in a cistern?

That deck 7 will be overrun with people tipsy on Mogeetoes?

Bob will have a motorized Kaht specially decorated for the cruise?

All the cool kids are going?

         

Now he has to say yes.

Kevin


----------



## UrsulasShadow

chickie said:


> Okay, I know I don't post very often, but I just wanted to try and get some good vibes from everyone, because I am TRYING to talk DH into this cruise!!!!
> He just can't quite grasp my Podcast Obsession!!
> Here's hoping we can join you guys in May!!!



NONONO!!! Don't tell him about the PodSquad!  You'll frighten him off!  Just say that you hear it'll be a really beautiful cruise, with all sorts of special events (insert his favorite event here) JUST FOR HUSBANDS .  Then, when you have him onboard....WHAM!  Into the pit with the rest of the husbands! (I'll have taken Will out just for the occasion)


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> All the cool kids are going?
> 
> Kevin



  Finally, I am considered one of the cool kids  It's only taken me 40 years!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

chickie said:


> Here's hoping we can join you guys in May!!!



Make it happen Jackie!!!


----------



## winotracy

UrsulasShadow said:


> NONONO!!! Don't tell him about the PodSquad!  You'll frighten him off!  Just say that you hear it'll be a really beautiful cruise, with all sorts of special events (insert his favorite event here) JUST FOR HUSBANDS .  Then, when you have him onboard....WHAM!  Into the pit with the rest of the husbands! (I'll have taken Will out just for the occasion)



I have to agree here.  Tell him it will be an incredible cruise!  If he's into sports, tell him how cool Diversions is.  If he's into drinking, tell him about the martini, beer, wine, tequilla tastings.  Tell him whatever it takes, you have to come!!


----------



## chickie

Sorry, Kevin,
Your ideas sound great to ME, but I think I'd have better luck with my DH using Mindy's suggestions!  I'm trying!! 
Thanks everyone!

I want to be a cool kid, too!!!


----------



## NancyIL

Madi100 said:


> You've never been to Iowa???  Florida might have Disney World, but Iowa has..... um, uh,...  Okay, just keep going to Florida   There are some nice places, no Mickey Mouse, but I'm here.  You need to visit Iowa sometime in your life.



I should've said that I haven't visited some  neighboring states like Iowa and  Wisconsin in a long time! I have been to Iowa, but not since 1985! I once visited a boyfriend who went to college at Iowa State...way back in 1977!


----------



## NancyIL

DisneyKevin said:


> Does he know....
> 
> 
> That deck 7 will be overrun with people tipsy on Mogeetoes?



I'll be on deck 7 - but chocolate milk is my drink of choice!  I could be dangerous if I drank anything stronger!


----------



## DebbieT11

OK..... this is the deal..... I need some





from everyone going on this cruise.

See, I've sorta told TheBigGuy that Stacey's on a lot of the cruises, and it's possible that she'll be on OUR cruise.

How about a buck to *anyone* that walks up to TBG and says "Hey, I think I saw Stacey back on deck ____"??


----------



## UrsulasShadow

DebbieT11 said:


> OK..... this is the deal..... I need some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from everyone going on this cruise.
> 
> See, I've sorta told TheBigGuy that Stacey's on a lot of the cruises, and it's possible that she'll be on OUR cruise.
> 
> How about a buck to *anyone* that walks up to TBG and says "Hey, I think I saw Stacey back on deck ____"??



Heck, I'd do it for free...just cuz I love to bust on DHs!


----------



## rlduvall

winotracy said:


> Anyhow, our anniversary is May 22 but since we are going on the May 23 7 night cruise (I know, rough life!), we will celebrate then.  Anyhow, I was thinking of dinner at Jiko or Narcoossees for our anniversary before the cruise.  Has anyone heard anything good about either of these restaurants



Hey Ms. Tracy:  I have eaten at Jiko a couple of times and really enjoyed it.  I always get the filet mignon with mac and cheese - I know it sounds strange, but the specialty mac and cheese is sitting on top of a red wine reduction sauce.  Delish!!  Next on my agenda is Narcoossees because of the location and I have heard tons of good things about it.  Don't believe you can go wrong either way.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

rlduvall said:


> Hey Ms. Tracy:  I have eaten at Jiko a couple of times and really enjoyed it.  I always get the filet mignon with mac and cheese - I know it sounds strange, but the specialty mac and cheese is sitting on top of a red wine reduction sauce.  Delish!!


And after the filet mac-n-cheese, don't forget the pistachio creme brulee....oooohhhh, to die for!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

DebbieT11 said:


> OK..... this is the deal..... I need some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from everyone going on this cruise.
> 
> See, I've sorta told TheBigGuy that Stacey's on a lot of the cruises, and it's possible that she'll be on OUR cruise.
> 
> How about a buck to *anyone* that walks up to TBG and says "Hey, I think I saw Stacey back on deck ____"??



This is too perfect...we will have a Stacy on the cruise = Disneybridein2k3!  It's not your fault he didn't get it...must not have been listening, eh?


----------



## Madi100

NancyIL said:


> I should've said that I haven't visited some  neighboring states like Iowa and  Wisconsin in a long time! I have been to Iowa, but not since 1985! I once visited a boyfriend who went to college at Iowa State...way back in 1977!




I grew up 40 miles from Iowa State.  Of course, when you visited I was 2


----------



## DisneyDeeva

Madi100 said:


> Nancy, I think you're closer to me.  I live in Muscatine, which is on the Mississippi River.  We're about 3 hours from each other.  Not all that close, but not too far either



Madi100, I'm just up the street from you in the Quad Cities.  I worked at The Disney Store at Northpark Mall for several years (now the only Disney Store in the whole state of Iowa)

Looks like the Corn Belt will be well represented on the DisUnplugged Cruise.  I'm working really hard to be able to afford to go.  Never been on a cruise and I sooo want to hang out with the FAB-O DisUnplugged Crew!


----------



## DebbieT11

Yay!  Thanks, kiddo.... not only do I get to keep him occupied, I don't gotta *pay* for it....lol......




UrsulasShadow said:


> Heck, I'd do it for free...just cuz I love to bust on DHs!


----------



## DebbieT11

LOL... Calypso, you're exactly right.  He still thinks I'm a nutcase for laughing out loud in the middle of something when I'm listening to the PodSquad.............. too funny!




calypso*a*go-go said:


> This is too perfect...we will have a Stacy on the cruise = Disneybridein2k3!  It's not your fault he didn't get it...must not have been listening, eh?


----------



## Madi100

DisneyDeeva said:


> Madi100, I'm just up the street from you in the Quad Cities.  I worked at The Disney Store at Northpark Mall for several years (now the only Disney Store in the whole state of Iowa)
> 
> Looks like the Corn Belt will be well represented on the DisUnplugged Cruise.  I'm working really hard to be able to afford to go.  Never been on a cruise and I sooo want to hang out with the FAB-O DisUnplugged Crew!



I visit your store frequently.  I will be there Friday with my mom.  I know it's the only Disney Store in Iowa, and I am proud to say I'm only 30 minutes away.  My mom hasn't been to a Disney Store in years.  She's looking forward to going.  You need to go on the cruise!  It will be so much fun!


----------



## Hygiene99

Thought, a bunch of you NEW cruisers may enjoy this!  

Part 1

part 2

Peter


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

calypso*a*go-go said:


> This is too perfect...we will have a Stacy on the cruise = Disneybridein2k3! It's not your fault he didn't get it...must not have been listening, eh?


LOL!  She IS right.  Of course she is MUCH cuter  so you'll just have to play dumb and say you were confused about which one he was talking about.


----------



## Plutes

Add us to the list, please (how, oh how, did I ever agree to this?? I'm far too petrified to get on a boat!!)

Amy & Jimmy,
Second seating

(And, thank you, Tracy, for all your help!!)


----------



## cocowum

Add us to the list   

Cocowum-me-Alicia
Launchpad11B -DH- Paul
and 13 yo DD-Jennie

First seating


This is our first cruise and it'll be our 15th wedding anniversary. 

I can't believe we're going on a cruise!!! DH hates the ocean and doesn't like ships all that much! it was Pete and the gang that finally changed his mind. 

Ahhh the power of the podcast!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

cocowum said:


> Add us to the list
> 
> Cocowum-me-Alicia
> Launchpad11B -DH- Paul
> and 13 yo DD-Jennie
> 
> First seating
> 
> 
> This is our first cruise and it'll be our 15th wedding anniversary.
> 
> I can't believe we're going on a cruise!!! DH hates the ocean and doesn't like ships all that much! it was Pete and the gang that finally changed his mind.
> 
> Ahhh the power of the podcast!


Yeah Alicia!!!  Excellent job talking your DH into the cruise!!  You will have a FABULOUS time!  We are so glad you are joining us!  Jennie will be in good company - I think my DH and I have finally decided to bring our DD (she'll be 15 when we sail) - I just have to put the deposit down for her now - come on tax refund!!!


----------



## cocowum

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Yeah Alicia!!!  Excellent job talking your DH into the cruise!!  You will have a FABULOUS time!  We are so glad you are joining us!  Jennie will be in good company - I think my DH and I have finally decided to bring our DD (she'll be 15 when we sail) - I just have to put the deposit down for her now - come on tax refund!!!



Thanks I really am super excited. I can't wait to meet everyone!!!


----------



## Madi100

cocowum said:


> Add us to the list
> 
> Cocowum-me-Alicia
> Launchpad11B -DH- Paul
> and 13 yo DD-Jennie
> 
> First seating
> 
> 
> This is our first cruise and it'll be our 15th wedding anniversary.
> 
> I can't believe we're going on a cruise!!! DH hates the ocean and doesn't like ships all that much! it was Pete and the gang that finally changed his mind.
> 
> Ahhh the power of the podcast!



Glad you are going!  Our 15th anniversary will be June of 2009.


----------



## cocowum

Madi100 said:


> Glad you are going!  Our 15th anniversary will be June of 2009.



Thanks!!! Can't wait to meet you!


----------



## ADP

cocowum said:


> Thanks!!! Can't wait to meet you!



Add us to the list of 15th wedding anniversaries celebrated on the Podcast Cruise!  We can't wait to meet all of you.


----------



## chirurgeon

I just counted the number of people listed on the first page of this thread.  *75*.  At this rate we really are going to have the entire ship filled with DISers.

Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

I'm home sick today.  Bored, trying to breathe with this wonderful cold DNiece #3 gave me.  Hey, I took her to see The Lion King and she gave me a cold.  Some how I think she got the better end of this deal.  

Anyway, I have heard of people getting upgraded on cruises.  How often does this happen?  I'm not expecting it, but just wondered.

Kim


----------



## cocowum

So I noticed most people picked the second seating for dinner... is there a reason or do you guys just prefer eating later?


----------



## Yvet

I prefer later because at home we also eat late (like 8 or 9).


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I picked late seating because we are coming from the west coast and it's easier on the 'ol internal clock...plus I saw that it seemed to be more popular with the group.  It also allows more time in port depending on the itinerary.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Hi Yvette -- you did a great job with your voicemail!


----------



## winotracy

chirurgeon said:


> I'm home sick today.  Bored, trying to breathe with this wonderful cold DNiece #3 gave me.  Hey, I took her to see The Lion King and she gave me a cold.  Some how I think she got the better end of this deal.
> 
> Anyway, I have heard of people getting upgraded on cruises.  How often does this happen?  I'm not expecting it, but just wondered.
> 
> Kim



It does happen but there is no rhyme or reason to how this happens on Disney.  We always recommend to book what you will be happy with and if you get an upgrade, great  



cocowum said:


> So I noticed most people picked the second seating for dinner... is there a reason or do you guys just prefer eating later?



I prefer to have a shot at staying away during the shows   If you have early dinner, your shows are late.  If you have late dinner, your shows are early.  

When we get closer to the cruise, we will link everyone together that wants to be linked for dining in early and late dining.


----------



## Plutes

cocowum said:


> So I noticed most people picked the second seating for dinner... is there a reason or do you guys just prefer eating later?




My DH works until 8 or so, so we're used to eating dinner late.  We usually wind up eating later dinners whenever we're on vacation, too, so this just made more sense for us!


----------



## kab407

cocowum said:


> So I noticed most people picked the second seating for dinner... is there a reason or do you guys just prefer eating later?



Longer Happy Hour!


----------



## cocowum

DH gets grumpy if dinner is late.  so I guess I'll keep my fingers crossed for the early seating.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

cocowum said:


> So I noticed most people picked the second seating for dinner... is there a reason or do you guys just prefer eating later?



I do it as a kindness, really.  My husband will eat everything in the kitchen, so I figured with a late seating, at least some people will get a chance at the food first.


----------



## pershing

I just can't sit down to a 2 hour dinner at 8:00PM. The boys would never join me even once for dinner! As it is, they can't understand why they have to sit so long to ingest a meal they could finish in 15 minutes. (We don't eat out much) It's just too late for me. I want to be able to enjoy every morsel of those adult entrees. Cooked by someone other than myself! 

With the week cruises on the Magic, some people feel an early seating makes them rush off the island we're docked at. Not me! By late afternoon, I'm ready to be back on the ship showering in the woman's locker room. (Love the frisbee shaped shower head!)


----------



## winotracy

We're up to 35 that have checked in here!  Any more Podcast cruisers??


----------



## kimisabella

winotracy said:


> We're up to 35 that have checked in here!  Any more Podcast cruisers??



Hi Tracy - I know you already know about us, so I'll officially check in here
DH and I are going on the cruise - ALONE!!!!   
Since we're going to WDW w/the kids in August, I don't feel so bad leaving them when we go on the cruise next May  .  Here's our info:
Andrea & Vinny, first seating, will be celebrating our 10th wedding anniversary


----------



## winotracy

kimisabella said:


> Hi Tracy - I know you already know about us, so I'll officially check in here
> DH and I are going on the cruise - ALONE!!!!
> Since we're going to WDW w/the kids in August, I don't feel so bad leaving them when we go on the cruise next May  .  Here's our info:
> Andrea & Vinny, first seating, will be celebrating our 10th wedding anniversary



Yes, definitely post here if you want to see your name on the list (or PM or email).  When I am preparing your quotes, I usually don't know what your DISboard name is and I can't assume you want everyone knowing you are going, so be sure to let me know!


----------



## NancyIL

cocowum said:


> So I noticed most people picked the second seating for dinner... is there a reason or do you guys just prefer eating later?



I prefer to eat at the early dinner time. However, I also prefer  fewer kids around - so chose late dining for this cruise.


----------



## Launchpad11B

cocowum said:


> DH gets grumpy if dinner is late.  so I guess I'll keep my fingers crossed for the early seating.



I'm the DH, and I do get a little bit grumpy without food. If it were up to me I'd eat early and late!


----------



## Tonya2426

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm the DH, and I do get a little bit grumpy without food. If it were up to me I'd eat early and late!


Oh you silly DH of cocowum!!!   There is ALWAYS food around - and if you can't find some (which means you are lost in the engine room) you just call room service for some mickey bars.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Tonya2426 said:


> Oh you silly DH of cocowum!!!   There is ALWAYS food around - and if you can't find some (which means you are lost in the engine room) you just call room service for some mickey bars.



I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## cocowum

OK so please excuse the newbie questions...

You can just eat all day? Let's say we have lunch at 12. Can we go back at 3 and have a hot dog and fries? I thought it was just 3 meals a day?


And while I'm asking newbie questions, Is booze included?


----------



## winotracy

cocowum said:


> OK so please excuse the newbie questions...
> 
> You can just eat all day? Let's say we have lunch at 12. Can we go back at 3 and have a hot dog and fries? I thought it was just 3 meals a day?
> 
> 
> And while I'm asking newbie questions, Is booze included?



You can only eat when the restaurants are open.  That being said, you can get something to eat 24 hours a day.  The only thing you can't do is eat in the main dining rooms for dinner more than once per day or go to Palo without having a reservation.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

The dining rooms are only open during certain timeframes, but you can get room service 24 hrs, and there are several casual eateries that are also open several hours each day.  And sorry...booze isn't included, but you can bring your own beer and wine on board.


----------



## cocowum

Thanks for the quick responses! I don't drink but I was curious. 

I'm a junk food junkie so to be able to grab a hot dog in the middle of the day is awesome.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

This is from the DU website:

Counter Service Options 
For quick and easy fast food, Pinocchio's Pizzeria and Pluto's Dog House serve pizza and hot dogs, burgers, chicken fingers, etc. at various times each day. To satisfy your sweet tooth, Scoops offers up wraps, ice cream and fresh fruit. There is also a milk, water, soft drink, lemonade, tea and coffee station on Deck 9 aft that is available most of the time each day.


----------



## kab407

Having been on two Disney cruises so far, if you go hungry it's through no fault of DCL.


----------



## cocowum

Pluto's Dog house sounds perfect!


----------



## Disney/Universal Fan

I have a quick question.  I hope someone sees it before I send my deposit.  We are looking at Category 9.  There ae two of us.  What is the main difference between Deck 1 and Deck 2 (Besides the obvious that Deck 2 is higher than Deck 1.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yvet

Disney/Universal Fan said:


> I have a quick question.  I hope someone sees it before I send my deposit.  We are looking at Category 9.  There ae two of us.  What is the main difference between Deck 1 and Deck 2 (Besides the obvious that Deck 2 is higher than Deck 1.  Thanks in advance.



As far as i understood there is no difference.
Yeah deck 1 is lower then deck 2 but there is no difference between the rooms.

But i don't know for sure my answer is totally correct because i still have to go on my first cruise yet...


----------



## winotracy

Disney/Universal Fan said:


> I have a quick question.  I hope someone sees it before I send my deposit.  We are looking at Category 9.  There ae two of us.  What is the main difference between Deck 1 and Deck 2 (Besides the obvious that Deck 2 is higher than Deck 1.  Thanks in advance.



The difference between the two decks is the window set up in the room.  Deck 2 has a large porthole in the room.  Deck one has two smaller portholes.  

Right now we are still finding availability on deck 2 so that shouldn't be a problem, unless you want to have 2 small windows.  Just indicate that when you make the deposit.


----------



## DebbieT11

Tracy, have i *publicly* mentioned how incredibly patient and responsive you've been to all the questions from me?  I mean, I'm looking at what's been asked here on the boards, and I SWEAR that I've asked her that many questions already, personally.  So, you've REALLY been a trooper, and I appreciate it!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

You know what I'm excited about??? We are already on page 26 but we still have 15 months to go.  Can you imagine what page we will be on by the time we actually get close to sail date??? I have so many planning questions but I know I have to wait till the time get closer - it's so hard to wait!  Thank goodness I have Tuesdays and Wednesdays to get me through!!!

~Stacy


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> You know what I'm excited about??? We are already on page 26 but we still have 15 months to go.  Can you imagine what page we will be on by the time we actually get close to sail date??? I have so many planning questions but I know I have to wait till the time get closer - it's so hard to wait!  Thank goodness I have Tuesdays and Wednesdays to get me through!!!
> 
> ~Stacy


I KNOW!!!  I have to limit myself for now, but once we're closer, you know I'm gonna go manic on yo' faces!


----------



## ADP

UrsulasShadow said:


> I KNOW!!!  I have to limit myself for now, but once we're closer, you know I'm gonna go manic on yo' faces!



Uh Oh!


----------



## Madi100

UrsulasShadow said:


> I KNOW!!!  I have to limit myself for now, but once we're closer, you know I'm gonna go manic on yo' faces!



That is just plain 'ol scary  WE NEED CHAT!


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> I KNOW!!!  I have to limit myself for now, but once we're closer, you know I'm gonna go manic on yo' faces!



Why do I get the feeling that the day before we leave, we're going to be like a bunch of 5-year-olds waiting for Santa to come? Hmmmmmm----fish extenders would be our Christmas Stocking??? Mint = Christmas wreaths?

Can you tell, I have absolutely no ambition at work today??? Report?  What report that was suppose to be done today?


----------



## Plutes

DebbieT11 said:


> Tracy, have i *publicly* mentioned how incredibly patient and responsive you've been to all the questions from me?  I mean, I'm looking at what's been asked here on the boards, and I SWEAR that I've asked her that many questions already, personally.  So, you've REALLY been a trooper, and I appreciate it!!



Same goes for me!@!  Thank you, again!!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Well, I know of 2 more that have booked this cruise.  They're not DISers, though, mainly because they're computer-illiterate and have no idea what a podcast is.  But my DH wanted them to come because he's scared to go alone with me anywhere....afraid of what I might make him do, or something...so he asked his cousin and wife to book.  This is a good thing...now I know how to dump him and hang out with youse guys more!


----------



## DebbieT11

Shoot, honey, he just wants WITNESSES!!! <grin>




UrsulasShadow said:


> But my DH wanted them to come because he's scared to go alone with me anywhere....afraid of what I might make him do, or something...so he asked his cousin and wife to book.


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> This is a good thing...now I know how to dump him and hang out with youse guys more!



I thought you were to dump him in the cistern when you had Will out for brainwashing, I mean a chat.


----------



## DebbieT11

So, let's talk shore excursions.  What all will be offered during our cruise?  is there someplace for me to go see??  I read some reviews  by DU staff about ones that they'd taken.... sounds pretty cool.

I'm a noob.  Be nice!!


----------



## winotracy

DebbieT11 said:


> So, let's talk shore excursions.  What all will be offered during our cruise?  is there someplace for me to go see??  I read some reviews  by DU staff about ones that they'd taken.... sounds pretty cool.
> 
> I'm a noob.  Be nice!!



Here's some information for you.  This link is your friend  http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/cruise-new/cr-overview.htm

Here are the excursions offered in Nassau http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/cruise-new/cr-port-nassau.cfm#Excursions and Castaway Cay http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/cruise-new/cr-port-castawaycay.cfm

In Nassau I'm going to doing the Quiet Cove Pool tour    Castaway Cay you will find me at Serenity Bay sitting quietly with a Konk Kooler in my hand or snorkeling


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> In Nassau I'm going to doing the Quiet Cove Pool tour    Castaway Cay you will find me at Serenity Bay sitting quietly with a Konk Kooler in my hand or snorkeling



I may be joining the pool tour. How long to cover both the starboard and port sides? Will there refreshment stops?   And most importantly, will we get a pin after the tour?


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

And when the time comes, I want to talk about doing one of the tours everyone has been talking about for either before or after the cruise.  Anyone want to join us?


----------



## Hedy

Greetings all.
I realized I needed to check in with you to relay a story today.

I found myself looking at a menu for a potential pre-cruise port meal, when it hit me:
I'm not looking at menus for this weekend.  I'm not looking at menus for my trip to WDW in August.  I'm not even looking at menus for my trip to Vegas in late 08.  I'm looking at menu for something related to my cruise in 09.

Um, help?


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> I may be joining the pool tour. How long to cover both the starboard and port sides? Will there refreshment stops?   And most importantly, will we get a pin after the tour?



I'm giving it at least 1 hour for  the starboard side and probably 1:15 for the port side  There will absolutely be refreshment stops, bring your Key to the World card!  I'll have to check and see if there will be a pin after the tour.  




Disneybridein2k3 said:


> And when the time comes, I want to talk about doing one of the tours everyone has been talking about for either before or after the cruise.  Anyone want to join us?



Which tour would that be?  We will be staying after the cruise for a while so we may be interested in doing a tour.


----------



## winotracy

Hey all, I wanted to share something will all of you!  We got a call this afternoon.  The guy on the other end said "Welcome Home!"

We finally closed on our DVC purchase!!!!    

So glad this is finally done!


----------



## Annette_VA

winotracy said:


> Hey all, I wanted to share something will all of you!  We got a call this afternoon.  The guy on the other hand said "Welcome Home!"
> 
> We finally closed on our DVC purchase!!!!
> 
> So glad this is finally done!



Ooh, congrats, Tracy!!


----------



## Hedy

winotracy said:


> Hey all, I wanted to share something will all of you!  We got a call this afternoon.  The guy on the other hand said "Welcome Home!"
> 
> We finally closed on our DVC purchase!!!!
> 
> So glad this is finally done!



Congrats!


----------



## Madi100

winotracy said:


> Hey all, I wanted to share something will all of you!  We got a call this afternoon.  The guy on the other hand said "Welcome Home!"
> 
> We finally closed on our DVC purchase!!!!
> 
> So glad this is finally done!




I LOVE our DVC!  Welcome Home!  Nothing I thought we'd ever do, but so glad we did.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

winotracy said:


> Which tour would that be? We will be staying after the cruise for a while so we may be interested in doing a tour.


I haven't decided yet - on the email show this week, they talked about the backstage magic, the animal kingdom tour, and some other tours that sounded really cool.  We've done the Keys to the Kingdom but that's it.  And the Segway Tours sounded cool too!  I just thought it would be neat if we got a bunch of us together to do a tour.  



winotracy said:


> Hey all, I wanted to share something will all of you! We got a call this afternoon. The guy on the other hand said "Welcome Home!"
> 
> We finally closed on our DVC purchase!!!!
> 
> So glad this is finally done!


That is so awesome!  I'm jealous!!!  Where is home???  Of course, my husband just assumes that since you are DVC that you must have bought into the Boardwalk.  I did explain to him that there other DVC's out there but he hear any of that.


----------



## winotracy

Our home is Saratoga Springs.


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> Our home is Saratoga Springs.



Welcome Home!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I'm an OKW'er and love it! Congrats!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

winotracy said:


> Our home is Saratoga Springs.


I stayed there once, and loved it.  Oh, you're so lucky...


----------



## Plutes

winotracy said:


> Hey all, I wanted to share something will all of you!  We got a call this afternoon.  The guy on the other hand said "Welcome Home!"
> 
> We finally closed on our DVC purchase!!!!
> 
> So glad this is finally done!



Congratulations!!!  

We finally bought in this past September, and we're still soooo excited!!!


----------



## two-foxes

winotracy said:


> Hey all, I wanted to share something will all of you!  We got a call this afternoon.  The guy on the other hand said "Welcome Home!"
> 
> We finally closed on our DVC purchase!!!!
> 
> So glad this is finally done!




Congrats, Tracy!  I am glad the process is done and you are now *members*!  It is the best purchase we have ever made, and I am sure you'll agree!


----------



## winotracy

two-foxes said:


> Congrats, Tracy!  I am glad the process is done and you are now *members*!  It is the best purchase we have ever made, and I am sure you'll agree!



I has been a long process.  When my mom passed away in August, we decided to use what she left us to purchase the DVC.  At the same time, some friends let us know they were selling because they were getting a divorce.  I'm sure this goes much faster normally, but we feel like it's been an endless rollercoaster for the past few months.  Made a lot of sense to do this once we figured the numbers a bit.  It wasn't enough for me to see that the "price" on the rooms would be less, it was more the comparison to the type of rooms we could get for that amount and where we usually like to stay that convinced us.


----------



## ADP

winotracy said:


> Our home is Saratoga Springs.



Congratualations Tracy and Welcome Home!  As Two-Foxes already said it was the best purchase we've ever made as well.  It's enabled us to travel to Walt Disney World more often than if we did not have our membership.  It's truly a wonderful program.


----------



## winotracy

Did anyone notice we have *THREE *couples celebrating 15 years on this sailing?


----------



## chirurgeon

OK, DisRadio is not helping with the wait for the cruise.  They started playing music from the cruise ships and the sail away parties and all of a sudden I was sitting at my desk wishing the next 14 1/2 months would be gone and I was starting to get ready for my cruise.  And then I started trying to plan things again.  Like where I want to stay the night before the cruise.  If a bunch of us would want to meet somewhere that night (Illuminations came to mind, but I'm not thinking about it too much   )

Less than 15 months till the cruise, but I just have to keep thinking about my trip in December.  

Everyone keep thinking NO STRIKE for Verizon for me.  Please.

Kim


----------



## Tonya2426

I keep thinking about what spa treatments I want to schedule.  UGGGGHHH!!!!  I want my hot stone massage NOW!!!!!  The agony of having to wait 14 more months is killing me.  It's like I am in the 5th grade   waiting for summer vacation to start.  

Guess I should put on my big girl pants and go do my laundry  instead.   Being a grown up sucks!!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

I'm right there with ya on that one Tonya!  I guess I've been talking about it too much because DH got me a giftcard for a local day spa - nice, but not the same.   And I'd say he just doesn't understand but I know he does because he is looking as forward to this cruise as I am (well, maybe not quite as much, but close!)  I think it would help if I had a trip to Disney planned in the meantime, but we don't.  Now, where DID I put those big girl panties???????

~Stacy


----------



## Launchpad11B

winotracy said:


> Did anyone notice we have *THREE *couples celebrating 15 years on this sailing?



Really? Me and DW (cocowum) are clebrating 15 as well. Unless we are one of the three, you can make it four!


----------



## Launchpad11B

What kind of fitness facility does the ship have? Is there a thread or a site with info and pictures?


----------



## winotracy

Launchpad11B said:


> Really? Me and DW (cocowum) are clebrating 15 as well. Unless we are one of the three, you can make it four!



Yep, you are one of the three


----------



## Madi100

winotracy said:


> Did anyone notice we have *THREE *couples celebrating 15 years on this sailing?




We can sort of kind of count.  We would make 4.  Our 15 year anniversary is June 18


----------



## WebmasterJohn

> Launchpad11B
> 
> What kind of fitness facility does the ship have? Is there a thread or a site with info and pictures?



The ship has a full service spa with a state-of-the-art workout facility.  It's actually really cools because it's at the front of the ship with a huge panoramic window/glass wall - you can work-out and watch the ocean go by.

There is some info here - http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/cruise/adultactsmain.htm- just scroll down to Vista Spa.

Here's another great page with info and pictures - http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/cruise-new/cr-adultactivities-vistaspa.htm- make sure you check out the link for more pics.

By the way - if you have 'had enough' of Kevin and I on the cruise the work-out room will be a great way to avoid us.

John


----------



## cocowum

Thanks John. You and Kevin don't get to the fitness center very often I take it. DW thinks it's nuts for me to lift weights on vacation. She's probably right. Thanks again.


----------



## Launchpad11B

That last post was supposed to be from me, not cocowum. Still getting the hang of this DIS thing!


----------



## two-foxes

cocowum said:


> Thanks John. You and Kevin don't get to the fitness center very often I take it. DW thinks it's nuts for me to lift weights on vacation. She's probably right. Thanks again.



Working out isn't nuts on vacation.....it makes the Palo chocolate souffle go down much easier, and the Patron margaritas, and the ice cream and the mo-gee-toes.....  Just avoid the gym at the busy hours....it can be impossible to get a quality workout in when the few weight machines or the small free weight area is crammed.  You can almost always get on cardio equipment, though, in my experience.


----------



## pershing

*two-foxes* that baby with the ears is adorable. My babies aren't babies anymore...  Actually, most of the time I'm very happy about that (picture 3 in diapers) until I look at that picture.

Hitting the treadmill and taking in the view is one of my _'must do this time around'_ things.

I have to first get the kids passports though, since last time we didn't need them. They are military dependents. Does anyone know if free passports are one of the benefits of military dependents? That would sure save some money if it were the case.  

Last time we did the 3 day cruise, I didn't get off the ship at Nassau. The boys were really young then, and the port kinda scared me. I want to have a better plan this time around.


----------



## Launchpad11B

two-foxes said:


> Working out isn't nuts on vacation.....it makes the Palo chocolate souffle go down much easier, and the Patron margaritas, and the ice cream and the mo-gee-toes.....  Just avoid the gym at the busy hours....it can be impossible to get a quality workout in when the few weight machines or the small free weight area is crammed.  You can almost always get on cardio equipment, though, in my experience.



What are the busiest hours? I'm in the military so I'm usually up and around pretty early. Does the fitness area have specific hours?


----------



## Derby4me

Both my Husband and I are going on the podcast Cruise.  We're going as a birthday present for the two of us.  Dave's birthday is 5/7 and mine (Sarah) is 4/25.  We've signed up for second seating.  Can't wait!


----------



## kab407

DSWalczak said:


> Both my Husband and I are going on the podcast Cruise.  We're going as a birthday present for the two of us.  Dave's birthday is 5/7 and mine (Sarah) is 4/25.  We've signed up for second seating.  Can't wait!



Welcome Sarah and Dave!!   

Pass your glasses and join us in a moogeetoe.  Margaritas are being served on "Secret" Deck 7.  Watch the extension cord.


----------



## Madi100

DSWalczak said:


> Both my Husband and I are going on the podcast Cruise.  We're going as a birthday present for the two of us.  Dave's birthday is 5/7 and mine (Sarah) is 4/25.  We've signed up for second seating.  Can't wait!



Glad you'll be joining us!!!   It needs to be here NOW!  I'm so excited to go


----------



## ADP

DSWalczak said:


> Both my Husband and I are going on the podcast Cruise.  We're going as a birthday present for the two of us.  Dave's birthday is 5/7 and mine (Sarah) is 4/25.  We've signed up for second seating.  Can't wait!




Glad you are able to join us.  Happy birthday 2008 and 2009 to both of you!


----------



## Stevegriswold

calypso*a*go-go said:


> We've been to Nassau several times and feel the same way!  I am definitely looking forward to the company...not the destinations.
> 
> If we did go ashore it would only be to see Atlantis as my daughter has begged to go there for several years now.
> 
> I think I need to get a DCL brochure and start perusing their website a bit more...I'm sure a lot of things has changed since our cruise almost 10 yrs ago!



Hey,

What is the cruise Itinery?
Boarding time, at sea days and port days and times?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Annette_VA

Stevegriswold said:


> Hey,
> 
> What is the cruise Itinery?
> Boarding time, at sea days and port days and times?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve



http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/dcl/en_US/cruises/landing?name=4NightBahamianCruiseLandingPage

I tried to copy & paste the cute little table they have to here, but it wouldn't line up right.  It's in the middle of the page in the link above


----------



## winotracy

Stevegriswold said:


> Hey,
> 
> What is the cruise Itinery?
> Boarding time, at sea days and port days and times?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve





Annette_VA said:


> http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/dcl/en_US/cruises/landing?name=4NightBahamianCruiseLandingPage
> 
> I tried to copy & paste the cute little table they have to here, but it wouldn't line up right.  It's in the middle of the page in the link above



Shouldn't you be using the DIS for this information   Here is a link to the itinerary:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/cruise-new/cr34-overview.htm

Scroll down to the 4 night Disney Cruise (2008-2009) for the itinerary


----------



## Annette_VA

winotracy said:


> Shouldn't you be using the DIS for this information   Here is a link to the itinerary:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/cruise-new/cr34-overview.htm
> 
> Scroll down to the 4 night Disney Cruise (2008-2009) for the itinerary



Bad, Annette, bad!


----------



## Stevegriswold

Annette_VA said:


> http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/dcl/en_US/cruises/landing?name=4NightBahamianCruiseLandingPage
> 
> I tried to copy & paste the cute little table they have to here, but it wouldn't line up right.  It's in the middle of the page in the link above



Wow, Thanks.

Do you live here on DisBoards?

Steve


----------



## Annette_VA

Stevegriswold said:


> Wow, Thanks.
> 
> Do you live here on DisBoards?
> 
> Steve



Yeah, pretty much


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Stevegriswold said:


> Wow, Thanks.
> 
> Do you live here on DisBoards?
> 
> Steve



We all do, Steve...we all do.  We've been here so long now, they won't let us out.


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> We all do, Steve...we all do.  We've been here so long now, they won't let us out.



Well, Pete is letting us out for the cruise.


----------



## Stevegriswold

UrsulasShadow said:


> We all do, Steve...we all do.  We've been here so long now, they won't let us out.



Very cool.  We are new to the DisBoards.  I have been listening to the podcast for maybe 8 months now I guess, maybe less.  So far it has cost us big money.  We bought DVC (BCV and OKW) and now booked a PodCast Cruise.
 

But we love Disney.  My wife and I use to work there.  We both did the College Program back in 1992/1993 and worked there until 1999 or so.

So it's fun to now get back into it all and take our little daughter to the parks to see everything.  We just got back from five days at BCV, it was GREAT!  85 degrees and sunny in Orlando, and now back in Atlanta which is not quite as nice.

You will see us on the Pod Cast Cruise.  We will be the one with the little girl that wants to dance every night on the ship (Amber).  WOW, She will be turning four right before the cruise.  Hum, that might mean kids club for one night since she will be four.  Maybe some free time for Mom and Dad to relax.

Steve Griswold
Atlanta GA


----------



## DisneyKevin

Here are some links to the Dreams Unlimited Travel website. I think these will be helpful.

*Deck Plans*

http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/cruise/deck-plans.htm

*Stateroom Descriptions*

http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/cruise/staterooms.htm

*Frequently Asked Questions*

http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/cruise/faq.htm

*Nassau Shore Excursions*

http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/cruise/excursions_nassau.cfm

*Castaway Cay Shore Excursions*

http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/cruise/excursions_castawaycay.cfm


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Okay, here's a question for you, Kevin and Tracy,
We all know we're a bunch of overplanners here.
We know it'll be a LONG time before we can even think about booking any of these excursions, Palo, and whatnot.
YOU know that will NOT stop us from planning them anyway.
We also know that you guys (in the unisex sense) are planning special events and parties.
So my question is this...
What time slots should we leave open?  Specifically?  I have my Excel spreadsheet already cooking..... 
   

No, really, will there be dinner parties involved?  Should we skip Palo, cuz you're going to do something much much better?  Throw us a bone here!


----------



## winotracy

UrsulasShadow said:


> Okay, here's a question for you, Kevin and Tracy,
> We all know we're a bunch of overplanners here.
> We know it'll be a LONG time before we can even think about booking any of these excursions, Palo, and whatnot.
> YOU know that will NOT stop us from planning them anyway.
> We also know that you guys (in the unisex sense) are planning special events and parties.
> So my question is this...
> What time slots should we leave open?  Specifically?  I have my Excel spreadsheet already cooking.....
> 
> 
> No, really, will there be dinner parties involved?  Should we skip Palo, cuz you're going to do something much much better?  Throw us a bone here!



Good one Mindy!  For a minute there I thought you were seriously expecting some answers   

Seriously though, I'm going on a cruise in August and I have no clue about any of that right now.  It is a special cruise and as of right now I have no clue what nights are special nights, how many there will be, etc.  Additionally knowing Disney Cruise Lines, we won't be able to finalize many details until much, much closer to the cruise.


----------



## klam_chowder

Annette_VA said:


> Yeah, pretty much



Annette, I have to comment on your sig pic - everytime I see it I laugh!  Yes, I've seen it many times by now but I still laugh - it's the best.  

(okay, I'll admit I also wanted to sub to this thread since DH & I will be on the cruise too.   I mentioned it on another thread which seems dead now; glad there's still one alive to keep in touch  )

cheers,


----------



## Annette_VA

klam_chowder said:


> Annette, I have to comment on your sig pic - everytime I see it I laugh!  Yes, I've seen it many times by now but I still laugh - it's the best.
> 
> (okay, I'll admit I also wanted to sub to this thread since DH & I will be on the cruise too.   I mentioned it on another thread which seems dead now; glad there's still one alive to keep in touch  )
> 
> cheers,




Aw, thank you!  

 And woohoo, another one for the cruise!


----------



## cocowum

I need opinions/ suggestions yes I know it's 14 months away but...

We want to do Aquaventure at Atlantis.

Option 1: book the Aquaventure excursion through Disney for $465 (3 of us) 

or

Option 2: book a room at one of the two hotels (Atlantis Resort or the Comfort Suites Paradise Island) for about half that price. (but take a chance because if something happens and we don't make it to Nassau that day we are out the $200 )

So what would you guys do? 

Thanks for any input!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

cocowum said:


> I need opinions/ suggestions yes I know it's 14 months away but...
> 
> We want to do Aquaventure at Atlantis.
> 
> Option 1: book the Aquaventure excursion through Disney for $465 (3 of us)
> 
> or
> 
> Option 2: book a room at one of the two hotels (Atlantis Resort or the Comfort Suites Paradise Island) for about half that price. (but take a chance because if something happens and we don't make it to Nassau that day we are out the $200 )
> 
> So what would you guys do? Thanks for any input!


See? Now, that's the thing...I don't want to plan anything at all until I know what Pete has planned.  He may have some sort of cool thing going on that I wouldn't want to miss...so I won't plan anything until I know better.


----------



## cocowum

UrsulasShadow said:


> See? Now, that's the thing...I don't want to plan anything at all until I know what Pete has planned.  He may have some sort of cool thing going on that I wouldn't want to miss...so I won't plan anything until I know better.



   

Mindy,
DH and I just had this exact conversation.   He says just wait and see but I just cannot do it.   I have to have a plan and a backup plan and a back up back up plan.   

I'm driving DH crazy!!!! and this cruise is still a year away!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Yeah, me too...read post #444 just above.


----------



## cocowum

yep, I am an overplanner...


----------



## chirurgeon

Mindy and Cocowun, you are just like me.  The other day I was thinking, why don't a bunch of us get together on land the night before we sail?  I'm just not sure where we're staying.  And I've been wondering about my step mother.  In know the cruise isn't all Disney RA RA, and the podcast stuff won't be all Mickey and Minnie, but she isn't into Disney (I know, hard to imagine) but I figured she could survive 4 days of us.

Overplanning, don't you love it?

Kim


----------



## UrsulasShadow

I'm hoping that there will be a wonderful Swan/Dolphin discount that we can use for a pre-cruise night!  Then we can go hang around the BW or something!


----------



## kab407

You guys crack me up! 14 months out and you are all planning on what to do the day before.  Keep me in the loop, ok?  I'll either stay at DVC or the Swan/Dolphin if Pete offers us a good deal.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

How's Jellyrolls sound for you guys?


----------



## Stevegriswold

kab407 said:


> You guys crack me up! 14 months out and you are all planning on what to do the day before.  Keep me in the loop, ok?  I'll either stay at DVC or the Swan/Dolphin if Pete offers us a good deal.



Yeah this is a great idea.  We will be driving down and we could stay Friday and Sat at a hotel then head to the ship Sunday.

We could do DVC but the points are high for weekends, so a discounted room at Gaylords or someplace nice in Orlando would be great.

Steve Griswold


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Has anyone started packing yet? (Just kidding!)

I think it would be great fun to get together before the cruise.


----------



## ADP

I would agree.  Meeting before the cruise would be a great way to break the ice!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

UrsulasShadow said:


> How's Jellyrolls sound for you guys?


I'm totally up for Jellyrolls!  Of the many times we've been to WDW, we've never done Jellyrolls and I've really been wanting to go!


----------



## cocowum

I agree we'd love a pre-cruise meet.


----------



## klam_chowder

kab407 said:


> Keep me in the loop, ok?  I'll either stay at DVC or the Swan/Dolphin if Pete offers us a good deal.





Stevegriswold said:


> Yeah this is a great idea.  We will be driving down and we could stay Friday and Sat at a hotel then head to the ship Sunday.Steve Griswold



Okay, I was doing pretty well with not getting all micro-planning craZiE and then you guys start this!    Now...flying in on Friday, Epcot on Saturday including Illuminations and meeting up wherever y'all head would be fun!  Staying at the Swan/Dolphin for a couple of nights pre- and post-cruise would be great!  Powers that be???  

cheers,


----------



## MenashaCorp

I haven't signed up yet, but if Kevin and John were on the pianos at Jellyrolls during the pre-cruise meet, I'd buy in whether I cruised or not just to see/hear that!!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

MenashaCorp said:


> I haven't signed up yet, but if Kevin and John were on the pianos at Jellyrolls during the pre-cruise meet, I'd buy in whether I cruised or not just to see/hear that!!!



Do you want them playing the pianos -- or lounging across the top, singing a sultry little number?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

klam_chowder said:


> Okay, I was doing pretty well with not getting all micro-planning craZiE and then you guys start this!    Now...flying in on Friday, Epcot on Saturday including Illuminations and meeting up wherever y'all head would be fun!  Staying at the Swan/Dolphin for a couple of nights pre- and post-cruise would be great!  Powers that be???
> 
> cheers,


You think this is bad?  I'm thinking I'm going to make a call 180 days out to reserve 2 pontoons for an IllumiNations Cruise that night!
Jellyrolls after IllumiNations!


----------



## DisneyKevin

MenashaCorp said:


> I haven't signed up yet, but if Kevin and John were on the pianos at Jellyrolls during the pre-cruise meet, I'd buy in whether I cruised or not just to see/hear that!!!



Like Michelle Pfeiffer in The Fabulous Baker Boys?


By the way....have you heard John and I sing.....or play the piano?


Are ya scared yet?


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> Like Michelle Pfeiffer in The Fabulous Baker Boys?



I just snorted hot coffee.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> I just snorted hot coffee.



Ouch.


----------



## Madi100

We need to get that darn chat up and running.  You could all just run over to my house and we can sit and chat   I know that I need to pre-plan.  I'm still hoping I can talk DH into a Dec trip.  It was either WDW or Vegas.  He surprised me with Vegas for Valentine's Day.  We are going next month.  I want to go to WDW!!!  

We were planning on extending our trip from the cruise to AFTER the cruise not before.  Do we need to do BEFORE?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Madi100 said:


> We need to get that darn chat up and running.  You could all just run over to my house and we can sit and chat   I know that I need to pre-plan.  I'm still hoping I can talk DH into a Dec trip.  It was either WDW or Vegas.  He surprised me with Vegas for Valentine's Day.  We are going next month.  I want to go to WDW!!!
> 
> We were planning on extending our trip from the cruise to AFTER the cruise not before.  Do we need to do BEFORE?



Since I don't want my kids to miss even more school, we will only be in town the Saturday night before the cruise and leave the Sunday after.  That really only gives us a few days in the parks once we get back into port.  So I hope there aren't too many things planned prior to the cruise that we will be missing out on.  Also, even leaving early in the morning our flight still doesn't arrive in Orlando until 5pm or so...it is such a long day for us!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

I don't expect I'll be able to afford a WDW segment to my trip, but I do know I'll want to fly in the day before, if for no other reason than to take away the uncertainty of flight times...I wouldn't want to miss the boat!  So, I'll probably be flying in Saturday, as early in the day as I can arrange, and that limits me to pre-cruise activities on Saturday evening.


----------



## ADP

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Since I don't want my kids to miss even more school, we will only be in town the Saturday night before the cruise and leave the Sunday after.  That really only gives us a few days in the parks once we get back into port.  So I hope there aren't too many things planned prior to the cruise that we will be missing out on.  Also, even leaving early in the morning our flight still doesn't arrive in Orlando until 5pm or so...it is such a long day for us!



Same here.  We're pulling DD7 out of school for the week, but really can't afford to keep her out any longer than that.  We will probably fly into MCO on Friday night before the cruise and leave the Sunday after the cruise.


----------



## kimisabella

As we are going alone, and my parents are watching the kids, I don't think we'll be able add any days before/after the cruise.  Maybe we would fly in the day before the cruise, but I'm still not sure yet. Hope we don't get TOO left out of all the festivities!


----------



## DebbieT11

Pssst!  Hey, I've discovered a way to get out for a bit.... I dash over to the camping boards and play sometimes.... but it's sorta still "here", ya know??




UrsulasShadow said:


> We all do, Steve...we all do.  We've been here so long now, they won't let us out.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Looks like we may be doing the pre-cruise activities alone then!  Our anniversary actually falls on the Thursday before we sail and DH originally wanted to stay at the Boardwalk and eat at Le Cellier.  I've now convinced him to stay at the Swan/Dolphin and eat at the Portobello Yacht Club  (see?  I *am* paying attention!)  How we fill up the other time depends on if there are planned activities - if not, we will either hit the Disney parks or we may head over to Sea World.  After Pete's segment this past week, it's been making me think about Seaworld again...


----------



## winotracy

I haven't figured out what we're doing yet (it is 15 months away you know!), but we'll either come down on Saturday or Sunday morning.  We're staying a bit longer after though


----------



## Tonya2426

winotracy said:


> (it is 15 months away you know!)


 

Liar, liar pants on fire!!!   The cruise is only 14 months 3 weeks and 2 days away!!!!!!!!  Whew, I got that off my chest.   I am already having a hard time not planning my excursions and spa appointments - don't make it any harder than it already is for all of us.


----------



## winotracy

Tonya2426 said:


> Liar, liar pants on fire!!!   The cruise is only 14 months 3 weeks and 2 days away!!!!!!!!  Whew, I got that off my chest.   I am already having a hard time not planning my excursions and spa appointments - don't make it any harder than it already is for all of us.



I knew I'd get someone with that  When I was typing it I thought, is it really 15 months or a little less?  Oh well, it'll give them something to talk about


----------



## kab407

Tonya2426 said:


> Liar, liar pants on fire!!!   The cruise is only 14 months 3 weeks and 2days away!!!!!!!!



    

I have had such a lousy afternoon.  Thank you for giving me something to laugh at! You guys crack me up!


----------



## Madi100

winotracy said:


> I haven't figured out what we're doing yet (it is 15 months away you know!), but we'll either come down on Saturday or Sunday morning.  We're staying a bit longer after though



it's ONLY 15 months away.  Oh my gosh!  I've got to start packing!  Will you be staying at your new home after the cruise, cause that's where we will be at SSR.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Madi100 said:


> it's ONLY 15 months away.  Oh my gosh!  I've got to start packing!



Oh Kiiimmmmm (Chirurgeon).....I have found your long lost sister.


----------



## SamIAm21

Okay, if I got a quote, but then hemmed and hawed and missed my "book by date" and have now sort of decided in the affirmative, can I just email tracy and let her know or do I have to fill out a whole new quote form?


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Well I got my price for myself and DD2...might as well take DD11 out of school since I have to pay for 2 anyway, right?? Have to talk DH into a all girls Mothers Day cruise....lol...


----------



## UrsulasShadow

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Well I got my price for myself and DD2...might as well take DD11 out of school since I have to pay for 2 anyway, right?? Have to talk DH into a all girls Mothers Day cruise....lol...


Mmmm, sorry, but no, you can't come.  We already have a Disneybridein2k3, and it would just be tooooo confusing.....

Just kidding!!!! Come along and have some fun!  We'll just have to call you DB3(1) and DB3(2), or something...


----------



## DisneyBride'03

++PPLLEEaaasse, can I come? Please dont make me have to make a "deal" with Ursula??!! lol

I will be DB3 the 2nd.......

Hey, I am still trying to talk DH into this idea


----------



## chirurgeon

DisneyKevin said:


> Oh Kiiimmmmm (Chirurgeon).....I have found your long lost sister.





Kevin    .  I never start packing this soon.  Who knows what size I'll be then.  I've only been going to the gym for a month.

Kim


----------



## kab407

DisneyBride'03 said:


> ++PPLLEEaaasse, can I come? Please dont make me have to make a "deal" with Ursula??!! lol


 
Mindy, need help digging with the cistern?


----------



## DisneyBride'03

I guess there are other 4 day cruises....


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> Mindy, need help digging with the cistern?



Sshhh, she's new, we don't want to scare her off...

Maybe she can hold the flashlight for me, though.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

THis is what I get for being a lurker and "listener" and not a poster here!


----------



## kab407

DisneyBride'03 said:


> I guess there are other 4 day cruises....



No there aren't. This is the only 4 day DCL you be considering.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

kab407 said:


> No there aren't. This is the only 4 day DCL you be considering.



It is I love the DIS DH told me I needed to go on a DIs Cruise! Well....
We jsut went on our first cruise ever...a 3 day, and someone stole my door magents, even my DIS one AND my Fish Extender!! What a bummer!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hey DB03 II....

Welcome Aboard....if Mindy bothers you, tell her you have friends that know where Will lives.

Kevin


----------



## DisneyKevin

kab407 said:


> No there aren't. This is the only 4 day DCL you be considering.



This is funny on so many levels.


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> This is funny on so many levels.



Come on Kevin, cut me some slack.  I'm trying to do laundry  , watch Survivor   and DIS  .


----------



## DisneyKevin

kab407 said:


> Come on Kevin, cut me some slack.  I'm trying to do laundry  , watch Survivor   and DIS  .



It's still funny


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> No there aren't. This is the only 4 day DCL you be considering.





DisneyKevin said:


> This is funny on so many levels.


You have to imagine her saying it in Barbossa's voice...


----------



## winotracy

Madi100 said:


> it's ONLY 15 months away.  Oh my gosh!  I've got to start packing!  Will you be staying at your new home after the cruise, cause that's where we will be at SSR.



We're thinking about OKW.  We'll be there for nine nights so we need to watch the number of points we're spending.  



SamIAm21 said:


> Okay, if I got a quote, but then hemmed and hawed and missed my "book by date" and have now sort of decided in the affirmative, can I just email tracy and let her know or do I have to fill out a whole new quote form?



Absolutely!  Just send me an email.  Tracy@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Well I got my price for myself and DD2...might as well take DD11 out of school since I have to pay for 2 anyway, right?? Have to talk DH into a all girls Mothers Day cruise....lol...


Too funny!  I also have a DD2 and an older DD (but she'll be 15 by the time the cruise rolls around).  I don't think it will be that confusing - come on and join us!



UrsulasShadow said:


> Mmmm, sorry, but no, you can't come. We already have a Disneybridein2k3, and it would just be tooooo confusing.....
> 
> Just kidding!!!! Come along and have some fun! We'll just have to call you DB3(1) and DB3(2), or something...


Ya know, Mindy, you could just call me Stacy...   (that is unless DBII is also Stacy and then I'm afraid she just can't come  - KIDDING, of course!!)  For a moment, I was afraid I might be DBII but I have DBII beat by just a month - we were May '03 and DB03 is June '03.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Tonya2426 said:


> Liar, liar pants on fire!!!  The cruise is only 14 months 3 weeks and 2 days away!!!!!!!! Whew, I got that off my chest.  I am already having a hard time not planning my excursions and spa appointments - don't make it any harder than it already is for all of us.
> 
> http://www.cruiseclocks.com/


Only 14 months, 3 weeks, and 2 days away and we are already at post #500!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Only 14 months, 3 weeks, and 2 days away and we are already at post #500!!!


 

So, that is 500 posts in 42 days which is about 12ish posts per day and we have about 445ish days until the cruise.  That means that there should be about 5340ish more posts until the cruise.  Can Bawb check my math?    That is alot of fun coming our way in the next 14 months, 3 weeks, and 2 days!!!!


----------



## Madi100

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Only 14 months, 3 weeks, and 2 days away and we are already at post #500!!!



We're going to get locked before the cruise!  There are new rules on how long a thread can be.  We need chat!


----------



## Madi100

chirurgeon said:


> Kevin    .  I never start packing this soon.  Who knows what size I'll be then.  I've only been going to the gym for a month.
> 
> Kim



I'LL be the same size.  Now my muffin top, that's a different story.  Who's to know what size that will be for the cruise, but it gets its own suitcase


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Madi100 said:


> I'LL be the same size.  Now my muffin top, that's a different story.  Who's to know what size that will be for the cruise, but it gets its own suitcase



LOL!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

DBII is a Diana

Pre 2003, on another forum, I was "ursula"!!! My ex's new wife is Stacey...lol I am sure I will like Stacy DBI much more lol She reminds me of the step mother from a Disney movie....which one is that??!!!

Anyway.....just waiting for the green light from DH..(have to make him think HE is making the decision! lol) 
So it will be me with DD2...or me, DD2 and DD11 The school things stinks! ugh!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

DisneyBride'03 said:


> DBII is a Diana
> 
> Pre 2003, on another forum, I was "ursula"!!! My ex's new wife is Stacey...lol I am sure I will like Stacy DBI much more lol She reminds me of the step mother from a Disney movie....which one is that??!!!
> 
> Anyway.....just waiting for the green light from DH..(have to make him think HE is making the decision! lol)
> So it will be me with DD2...or me, DD2 and DD11 The school things stinks! ugh!


You are a much nicer mom than I am - DH and I have decided to leave DD2 (who will then be DD3) with the grandparents.  We took with us in March '07 and never got to see any of the shows or eat together unless we took her to Flounders. I don't want to miss out on any of the special events Pete and the gang have planned so we thought it would be best to just bring the oldest one.  Of course, she's a teenager (aka A Pain In The BUTT) so that decision changes from day to day.  Your name will also be easy to remember - my mom's name is Diana.   The tax reform checks start coming in May - put the deposit down now and just don't tell DH.  Then when the check comes in the mail, tell him what a great idea he had back in February to book the cruise.  If he questions you, tell him he forgot but how wonderful you think he is.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Well...this nice mom has been thinking abt how I can just take DD11! lol

We just got back from a 3 day ....DD19mths missed every show, DS14 stayed in the room while she napped, and we all ate at the late dinner. Other than that, we hardly ever saw DS14! She was in Flounders twice..DH and I had abt 4 hrs (barely) of adult time
My ace in the hole is that he is taking his buddies to HHI in 2010 for their big 5-0 b days! So.....and I dont recall him mentioning that he would take Ava....lol!!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

You guys are making me glad both my kids are teenagers!


----------



## kimisabella

My dh was talking w/a group of people at work and telling them we're going on a disney cruise next year.  They were all telling dh, that we'll love the cruise and the kids will have soooo much fun - then dh says, we're not taking the kids - and he said he could hear the crickets chirping, then everyone said WHY???? - why would we go on a DISNEY cruise w/out the kids???????  
Now he's embarassed to tell anyone that we're going w/out the kids for fear of being teased..  I just told him that not everyone "gets" it and we're going to have so much fun and relaxation on our own!  We're taking the kids to the Poly for a week in August, we'll have our family time then!!


----------



## kab407

kimisabella said:


> My dh was talking w/a group of people at work and telling them we're going on a disney cruise next year.  They were all telling dh, that we'll love the cruise and the kids will have soooo much fun - then dh says, we're not taking the kids - and he said he could hear the crickets chirping, then everyone said WHY???? - why would we go on a DISNEY cruise w/out the kids???????
> Now he's embarassed to tell anyone that we're going w/out the kids for fear of being teased..  I just told him that not everyone "gets" it and we're going to have so much fun and relaxation on our own!  We're taking the kids to the Poly for a week in August, we'll have our family time then!!



I'm one rung up on the strange look ladder.  I'm a single woman with no kids doing a Disney cruise. My money, I get to do with it as I wish!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

kimisabella said:


> WHY???? - why would we go on a DISNEY cruise w/out the kids???????



Well...he could just mention that DCL receives some of the highest ratings in the industry for food and service.  Just because a lot of kids sail with them, doesn't mean it's not adult-friendly as well.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

kab407 said:


> I'm one rung up on the strange look ladder.  I'm a single woman with no kids doing a Disney cruise. My money, I get to do with it as I wish!



Right on sistah! 

I would be doing the same thing...except these darn kids!!


----------



## chirurgeon

kab407 said:


> I'm one rung up on the strange look ladder.  I'm a single woman with no kids doing a Disney cruise. My money, I get to do with it as I wish!




You and me both, Kathy.  I invited my step mother to come.  My Mom refuses to cruise.  She is like Kevin's mom.  If that boat is leaving the dock, she won't be on it.

Kim


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> I'm one rung up on the strange look ladder.  I'm a single woman with no kids doing a Disney cruise. My money, I get to do with it as I wish!



I get even stranger looks when I tell people I go to WDW sans kids AND DH...just leave 'em at home.


----------



## ADP

UrsulasShadow said:


> I get even stranger looks when I tell people I go to WDW sans kids AND DH...just leave 'em at home.



Sometimes going to WDW solo isn't a bad way to go.  
By the way, I love your cruise countdown timer.


----------



## klam_chowder

UrsulasShadow said:


> You think this is bad?  I'm thinking I'm going to make a call 180 days out to reserve 2 pontoons for an IllumiNations Cruise that night!
> Jellyrolls after IllumiNations!




Hey sounds great! If you have room on your pontoons for 2 more, we'd love to join you.  

Not getting e-mail notifications and just caught back up with this thread  

cheers,


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Just joining this thread as we've just booked the podcast cruise. I wanted to book right away but had to wait til my other half got tired of hearing me talking about it and said "why don't you just book it?".  

Tracy - add us to the list please. 

Fiona


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Welcome Aboard Fiona !!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

ADP said:


> Sometimes going to WDW solo isn't a bad way to go.
> By the way, I love your cruise countdown timer.


Didja notice the bottle of rum in it???


----------



## kab407

cdnmickeylover said:


> Just joining this thread as we've just booked the podcast cruise. I wanted to book right away but had to wait til my other half got tired of hearing me talking about it and said "why don't you just book it?".
> 
> Tracy - add us to the list please.
> 
> Fiona



Atta Girl!     

Welcome Fiona and your beaten down husband! 

It moogeetoe time again.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Hey, Fiona, Welcome Aboard!  Rum or mint?


----------



## ADP

UrsulasShadow said:


> Didja notice the bottle of rum in it???



Oh Yeah!  It caught my eye right away.


----------



## winotracy

cdnmickeylover said:


> Just joining this thread as we've just booked the podcast cruise. I wanted to book right away but had to wait til my other half got tired of hearing me talking about it and said "why don't you just book it?".
> 
> Tracy - add us to the list please.
> 
> Fiona



Hi Fiona!  I'm so glad you talked him into it.  What did it take?  Telling him he'll be cruising with me twice that year  

Tracy


----------



## Madi100

UrsulasShadow said:


> Didja notice the bottle of rum in it???



Is that Will in the scuba gear running from you?


----------



## kab407

Madi100 said:


> Is that Will in the scuba gear running from you?



Good one!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

UrsulasShadow said:


> Hey, Fiona, Welcome Aboard!  Rum or mint?



Definately mint!

Fiona


----------



## cdnmickeylover

winotracy said:


> Hi Fiona!  I'm so glad you talked him into it.  What did it take?  Telling him he'll be cruising with me twice that year
> 
> Tracy



It was actually me mentioning the podcast cruise everytime he mentioned the podcast (which he does listen to). I kept saying how great I think it's going to be and wondering what was going to happen and how great the podcast meet was in December and how nice everyone was and... and.... 

Eventually he just looked and said 'book it', so I did.  Don't need to tell me twice!

I don't think it's dawned on him yet that it's two cruises in one year so we'll just keep that a secret for now.  

Fiona


----------



## usetheforceluke

For those of you not really aware of Fiona-speak, let me translate part of the last posting for you, supplying the 'edited out' material:

"It was actually me mentioning the podcast cruise [five, maybe six times a day, especially] everytime he mentioned the podcast (which he does listen to). [When he didn't mention the podcast, I kept it on the front burner by constantly referring to it in conversations, like how] I kept saying how great I think it's going to be [I'd really like to book it] and wondering what was going to happen [but it would be a *lot* better if we were there in person, because I'd really like to book it] and how great the podcast meet was in December [you remember that meet, don't you?  Because if you don't, I can mention everybody's name and general physical description] and how nice everyone was and... and.... [I'd like to book it.]

I'm at the point were I can only roll my eyes so many times, and there's a real limit to the number of times I can avoid saying 'book it', but I think I do a really good job of holding out sometimes.

Although I really don't do all that good of a job.  She may not have mentioned that in the past five years we've gone on three cruises and visited WDW nineteen times.

Oh, and I'm aware that we're cruising twice in one year.  But she's not really aware of the fact that she's paying for both, but that's a secret also.



Jim.


----------



## winotracy

usetheforceluke said:


> For those of you not really aware of Fiona-speak, let me translate part of the last posting for you, supplying the 'edited out' material:
> 
> "It was actually me mentioning the podcast cruise [five, maybe six times a day, especially] everytime he mentioned the podcast (which he does listen to). [When he didn't mention the podcast, I kept it on the front burner by constantly referring to it in conversations, like how] I kept saying how great I think it's going to be [I'd really like to book it] and wondering what was going to happen [but it would be a *lot* better if we were there in person, because I'd really like to book it] and how great the podcast meet was in December [you remember that meet, don't you?  Because if you don't, I can mention everybody's name and general physical description] and how nice everyone was and... and.... [I'd like to book it.]
> 
> I'm at the point were I can only roll my eyes so many times, and there's a real limit to the number of times I can avoid saying 'book it', but I think I do a really good job of holding out sometimes.
> 
> Although I really don't do all that good of a job.  She may not have mentioned that in the past five years we've gone on three cruises and visited WDW nineteen times.
> 
> Oh, and I'm aware that we're cruising twice in one year.  But she's not really aware of the fact that she's paying for both, but that's a secret also.
> 
> 
> 
> Jim.



Oh how I have missed seeing your posts     So glad you are coming on this cruise AND the one in October


----------



## UrsulasShadow

cdnmickeylover said:


> It was actually me mentioning the podcast cruise everytime he mentioned the podcast (which he does listen to). I kept saying how great I think it's going to be and wondering what was going to happen and how great the podcast meet was in December and how nice everyone was and... and....
> 
> Eventually he just looked and said 'book it', so I did.  Don't need to tell me twice!
> 
> I don't think it's dawned on him yet that it's two cruises in one year so we'll just keep that a secret for now.
> 
> Fiona


Y'know, Fiona, if you wanted to keep it a secret, I don't think posting it on the podcast boards is the way to do it!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

I was actually just waiting to see how long it would take Jim to notice that I'd posted on the thread and to see how long it would take for him to post and 'correct' me.  

I will give him credit for speed on this one. 

And he did holdout for a while on this one I will admit. 

As to who's paying -- we have a year to argue over that one. 

The secret part is that I haven't told work that I'm cruising not once but twice in 2009. The fact that it's Disney won't be a secret. Talked to a client this afternoon that I haven't spoken to in a while and his first words were "How are you, when is your next trip to Disney planned for?" My obsession is well known. 

Fiona


----------



## chirurgeon

I might be going on 2 cruises in 2009.  My DSister is talking about going on a cruise with the entire family to celebrate my eldest DNiece's high school graduation.  There is her DH and 2 other DD's and they would be going with their best friends who's younger DD is also graduating.  The girls are only 2 1/2 months apart in age.  DS hasn't given any details yet.  I'll try and point her towards DU at the very least.  Not sure if they are going to go Disney this time.  I'll try and point them in that direction too.  2 Disney cruises less than 4 months apart.  I might be able to deal with that    

Kim


----------



## winotracy

chirurgeon said:


> I might be going on 2 cruises in 2009.  My DSister is talking about going on a cruise with the entire family to celebrate my eldest DNiece's high school graduation.  There is her DH and 2 other DD's and they would be going with their best friends who's younger DD is also graduating.  The girls are only 2 1/2 months apart in age.  DS hasn't given any details yet.  I'll try and point her towards DU at the very least.  Not sure if they are going to go Disney this time.  I'll try and point them in that direction too.  2 Disney cruises less than 4 months apart.  I might be able to deal with that
> 
> Kim



I know someone who can help them


----------



## DisneyBride'03

ok..it is official...

There will be 2 DisneyBrides from 2003 on this ship

Hold your excitement to a minimum please.......lol

Dh threw in the towel....lol..."allowing" me to go without him


----------



## winotracy

DisneyBride'03 said:


> ok..it is official...
> 
> There will be 2 DisneyBrides from 2003 on this ship
> 
> Hold your excitement to a minimum please.......lol
> 
> Dh threw in the towel....lol..."allowing" me to go without him



Yeah!!!  Though that's not exactly the way I heard it   I'm impressed by you ladies all getting your ways (Diana, Fiona....)


----------



## DisneyBride'03

SShhhhh


----------



## disneyholic family

i haven't been around for a few weeks - did the cruise schmooze ever get up and running?

i'd appreciate a PM if it has, as i'm very pressed for time right now so i'm not able to search through the posts..

thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## SamIAm21

Well, I did it!   I pulled the trigger last night and DD and I will be on the Podcast Cruise!   I haven't told her yet because she's only 7 now (will be 8 on the cruise) and that would be toooo long a wait for her.  She'd ask me everyday, are we going yet, are we going yet??   So, I might tell her this coming Christmas or shortly after.   

I'm very excited.   And actually, I can thank the US Congress for our ability to go.  That tax rebate thing is going to pay the majority of it!   Hey, I'm adding to the economy aren't I??

So, see you in 15 months...   Hmmm I wonder how formal is formal night?  Can I wear jeans in the dining room?


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Formal or semi formal? Like pageant gown formal?? lol


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Tonya2426 said:


> So, that is 500 posts in 42 days which is about 12ish posts per day and we have about 445ish days until the cruise. That means that there should be about 5340ish more posts until the cruise. Can Bawb check my math?   That is alot of fun coming our way in the next 14 months, 3 weeks, and 2 days!!!!


I post on the Cruise Critic board (well, sort of) and we are on post 540 but our Royal Caribbean Freedom of the Seas cruise leaves in Oct of 2008.  To compare, there may be about 10 people who actually post.


----------



## kab407

SamIAm21 said:


> Well, I did it!   I pulled the trigger last night and DD and I will be on the Podcast Cruise!   I haven't told her yet because she's only 7 now (will be 8 on the cruise) and that would be toooo long a wait for her.  She'd ask me everyday, are we going yet, are we going yet??   So, I might tell her this coming Christmas or shortly after.
> 
> I'm very excited.   And actually, I can thank the US Congress for our ability to go.  That tax rebate thing is going to pay the majority of it!   Hey, I'm adding to the economy aren't I??
> 
> So, see you in 15 months...   Hmmm I wonder how formal is formal night?  Can I wear jeans in the dining room?



Welcome!    Pass your glass and join us in a moogeetoe!

Formal night...hmmmmmm....something to think about......


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

SamIAm21 said:


> Can I wear jeans in the dining room?



Sure you can, as long as they're under that lovely prom gown you had redesigned! 

Seriously, it's been awhile since we were on DCL but from what I remember formal night was pretty much up to the individual how "fancy" they wanted to get.  Everything from long formals to the basic little black dress.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

winotracy said:


> Yeah!!!  Though that's not exactly the way I heard it   I'm impressed by you ladies all getting your ways (Diana, Fiona....)



Don't be too impressed...DH and I had a "discussion" this morning....I am feeling badly now...he reminded me how we have DVC and a season site in a campground in WI...I shouldnt be spending MORE $$ for addtional vacations!

oh, our long awaited, dinner date tonight sans kids should be wonderful!


----------



## SamIAm21

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Sure you can, as long as they're under that lovely prom gown you had redesigned!
> 
> Seriously, it's been awhile since we were on DCL but from what I remember formal night was pretty much up to the individual how "fancy" they wanted to get.  Everything from long formals to the basic little black dress.



We were just on the Magic in November and you're right, dress up night/formal night is everything from the fanciest of fancy to the little black cocktail dress and everyone looks great.   I don't think I even pack jeans for a cruise anyway... too hot and too heavy.   I'm more of the capri or linen pant type.


----------



## Cyrano

SamIAm21 said:


> Well, I did it!   I pulled the trigger last night and DD and I will be on the Podcast Cruise!   I haven't told her yet because she's only 7 now (will be 8 on the cruise) and that would be toooo long a wait for her.  She'd ask me everyday, are we going yet, are we going yet??   So, I might tell her this coming Christmas or shortly after.
> 
> I'm very excited.   And actually, I can thank the US Congress for our ability to go.  That tax rebate thing is going to pay the majority of it!   Hey, I'm adding to the economy aren't I??
> 
> So, see you in 15 months...   Hmmm I wonder how formal is formal night?  Can I wear jeans in the dining room?



Excellent news


----------



## Launchpad11B

I've been checking out the room service menus on the DCL thread and can safely say I'll be gaining at least 20 lbs. on the cruise!


----------



## ramjr0116

My wife and I are in...although she doesn't know yet! I love to surprise her!
Tracy, you can put our info in:
ramjr0116, Pat and Bob, First, 6th Anniversary on May 25th (close enough!)


----------



## kab407

ramjr0116 said:


> My wife and I are in...although she doesn't know yet! I love to surprise her!
> Tracy, you can put our info in:
> ramjr0116, Pat and Bob, First, 6th Anniversary on May 25th (close enough!)



Welcome Bob and Pat. 

Let us know how you plan on surprising her.  A pitcher of moogeetoes may be a start.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Thanks to Bob we're up to 40 cabins now!!!  

Tracy -- I'm curious, do you know the highest number of cabins that have even been booked for a DU group cruise?  Whatever it was...we have to beat it!


----------



## ADP

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Thanks to Bob we're up to 40 cabins now!!!
> 
> Tracy -- I'm curious, do you know the highest number of cabins that have even been booked for a DU group cruise?  Whatever it was...we have to beat it!



I'd be curious too.  Whatever the final number will be come May 2009, one thing is for sure; the Podcast crew is going to have one heck of a studio audience for the podcast show on the Wonder.


----------



## winotracy

That's a difficult question.  Are you asking if this is more rooms that we have on any given sailing?  Or more rooms that are in the group space?  I haven't been here since DU started so I don't have as much history on this.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I guess it would be hard to answer.  I was just curious if DU had done a specialty cruise like this in the past and how many cabins were booked on that one vs. the Unplugged cruise.  Not that it really matters...


----------



## winotracy

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I guess it would be hard to answer.  I was just curious if DU had done a specialty cruise like this in the past and how many cabins were booked on that one vs. the Unplugged cruise.  Not that it really matters...



I think this is the first (Kevin correct me if I am wrong).  Personally, I'd like to see a record number for any cruise date, regardless of whether they are in a group or not.


----------



## house of the mouse

I really really want to go on the pod cruise but my DH thinks It's to expensive. We have DVC membership. Anyone want to help me talk him into it. He's warpdarkmatter on the boards. HELP!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Of the podcast crew, I only see Kevin & John on the list on page 1.  Is there anybody else from the crew that is going to be on the cruise?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

They said they're all coming.


----------



## ADP

house of the mouse said:


> I really really want to go on the pod cruise but my DH thinks It's to expensive. We have DVC membership. Anyone want to help me talk him into it. He's warpdarkmatter on the boards. HELP!!!



The cruise isn't until May 2009.  You have a lot of time to save for it.  I think Kevin mentioned if you put $5.80 per day away until the podcast cruise you would be able to pay for it in full.  I think that is motivation and justification enough to go!


----------



## Annette_VA

house of the mouse said:


> I really really want to go on the pod cruise but my DH thinks It's to expensive. We have DVC membership. Anyone want to help me talk him into it. He's warpdarkmatter on the boards. HELP!!!



Tell him to rent your points on the Rent/Trade board and then y'all come on the cruise!  I think there's a post from John somewhere showing how that comes out to be a pretty good deal.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

house of the mouse said:


> I really really want to go on the pod cruise but my DH thinks It's to expensive. We have DVC membership. Anyone want to help me talk him into it. He's warpdarkmatter on the boards. HELP!!!



You know, Disney Cruise Line is a bit more expensive that other cruiselines, but the quality of the services on board as well as the food and family-friendly activites is head and shoulders above the rest.  And really, if you were to price things out as far as room, board, transporation, activites, etc. it's really a pretty good deal...plus you'll be with all of us, which is of course priceless!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

SamIAm21 said:


> We were just on the Magic in November and you're right, dress up night/formal night is everything from the fanciest of fancy to the little black cocktail dress and everyone looks great.



It's been awhile since we've been on the Wonder, but as I recall, it's not nearly as 'formal' as the Magic. The navigators list it as 'dress-up night' on the Wonder and as 'formal night' on the Magic. I'm all for a night where you can put on a nice dress, but I thought it was a PITA to pack formal gowns/tuxes (although DS-5 looked too stinkin' cute in his teeny tux) when we were on a 7 night.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

I thought that there wasn't really a formal night on the Wonder. If Jim doesn't have to bring a suit and tie and definitely doesn't have to wear them he'll love the cruise that much more. 

Tracy - will it matter if we have early or late dining with respect to the activities that will be planned? 

It's sunny here now but we are expecting 10-15 cm of snow tonight and all day tomorrow. 

Fiona


----------



## winotracy

cdnmickeylover said:


> I thought that there wasn't really a formal night on the Wonder. If Jim doesn't have to bring a suit and tie and definitely doesn't have to wear them he'll love the cruise that much more.
> 
> Tracy - will it matter if we have early or late dining with respect to the activities that will be planned?
> 
> It's sunny here now but we are expecting 10-15 cm of snow tonight and all day tomorrow.
> 
> Fiona



On the Wonder there is a dress up night, but no formal night.  

As far as I know the Podcast team are all on second seating.  As of now I haven't heard of them planning anything around the dining times, but if I do, I will let everyone know.


----------



## SamIAm21

firsttimemom said:


> It's been awhile since we've been on the Wonder, but as I recall, it's not nearly as 'formal' as the Magic. The navigators list it as 'dress-up night' on the Wonder and as 'formal night' on the Magic. I'm all for a night where you can put on a nice dress, but I thought it was a PITA to pack formal gowns/tuxes (although DS-5 looked too stinkin' cute in his teeny tux) when we were on a 7 night.



I was very intimidated by the advice I received about how formal you had to be on formal night on the Magic.  I spent a lot of money on a dress only to see lots of ladies, who looked fabulous, in just nice cocktail dresses.   I was told my daughter needed nothing short of a full out "flower girl type dress", yet I saw lots of little girls in just pretty "Sunday" dresses and honestly, they looked great and seemed a lot more comfortable than my daughter was.  However, I will say, my daughter did enjoy the chance to get all fancy.  So, she didn't mind wearing the dress I got her.  

Honestly, as much as everyone makes it seem like they "care" so much about this on the Disboards, once you are actually on the ship, it's not THAT big a deal, at least in my experience this past November.   I didn't see anyone getting looked at funny for having on a nice Sunday dress or cocktail dresses.  By that time, everyone is so laid back that unless you came in your jeans and a t-shirt, I don't think anyone "takes stock" of who's wearing what, at least I didn't.  I was too busy drooling on the menu!   

Sam!


----------



## kab407

firsttimemom said:


> It's been awhile since we've been on the Wonder, but as I recall, it's not nearly as 'formal' as the Magic. The navigators list it as 'dress-up night' on the Wonder and as 'formal night' on the Magic. I'm all for a night where you can put on a nice dress, but I thought it was a PITA to pack formal gowns/tuxes (although DS-5 looked too stinkin' cute in his teeny tux) when we were on a 7 night.



I've been on the Magic twice.  For both formal nights, I took the LBD route.  Worked perfectly. For both semi-formal nights, we had dinner at Palo where I wore the same LBD. The remainder of the nights were capris or a casual skirt and a few tops. You honestly don't need a lot of cloths.

For some reason, I can go to Europe for two weeks on business with far less cloths then what I took on my first cruise.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

thanks Tracy.

We've cruised before on the Magic and have been dressed up. Jim just hates doing it although I have to do it for work as well so I do have full length formal gowns. I don't mind the dressing up part just the listening to the whine - "why do I have to wear a suit and tie!"  I was really hoping that the Wonder would be a little more casual although not down to jeans and tshirts which we have seen at formal night on the Magic!!

Had to admit the kids all look totally adorable in their formal wear regardless of how formal it really is. 

Fiona


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> I've been on the Magic twice.  For both formal nights, I took the LBD route.  Worked perfectly. For both semi-formal nights, we had dinner at Palo where I wore the same LBD. The remainder of the nights were capris or a casual skirt and a few tops. You honestly don't need a lot of cloths.



I was thinking of cruising, but I've never worn a LBD...that I'll admit.  

I was thinking of a suit or coat and tie with dress slacks.  I'm gonna have to give this some thought...  Cruising Disney in drag.  Hmm.....


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

MenashaCorp said:


> I was thinking of cruising, but I've never worn a LBD...that I'll admit.
> 
> I was thinking of a suit or coat and tie with dress slacks.  I'm gonna have to give this some thought...  Cruising Disney in drag.  Hmm.....



I'd say go with whatever you feel the most comfortable in.


----------



## SamIAm21

The members of the Podcast Crew have all chosen second seating for dinner, but my DD can't wait that long to eat, so I chose main seating at 6:30ish.  How many PodSquad Fans have chosen main seating?   Maybe, some of us will get seated together?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

MenashaCorp said:


> I was thinking of cruising, but I've never worn a LBD...that I'll admit.
> 
> I was thinking of a suit or coat and tie with dress slacks.  I'm gonna have to give this some thought...  Cruising Disney in drag.  Hmm.....



But do you have the legs for a LBD?


----------



## Stevegriswold

SamIAm21 said:


> The members of the Podcast Crew have all chosen second seating for dinner, but my DD can't wait that long to eat, so I chose main seating at 6:30ish.  How many PodSquad Fans have chosen main seating?   Maybe, some of us will get seated together?



We requested the early dining at 6:30 PM. We would love to have Kevin at our table doing a dining review every night but figured we should do the early seating since we have a little one.  We have a 2 1/2 year old, but she will be turning four right before the Pod Cast Cruise.  

We asked to be seated at the largest table so we can meet all the other Dis Board fans.

So hope to see everyone at dinner, on the ship, at events, and before the cruise at WDW someplace.  

If there is a hotel deal before the cruise at WDW that everyone wants to do, let me know.  We might go Friday or Sat. before the cruise so we can meet people.

Steve Griswold
Atlanta GA


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> I was thinking of cruising, but I've never worn a LBD...that I'll admit.
> 
> I was thinking of a suit or coat and tie with dress slacks.  I'm gonna have to give this some thought...  Cruising Disney in drag.  Hmm.....



With a tan, everyone looks good in the LBD!


----------



## SamIAm21

My dd will be 8 at that point in time, nearly 9, but I still don't think she'd want to wait til 8:30 to eat.  I will probably fly in the day of the cruise and then spend most of Thursday, Friday, and Saturday in the park, and fly home on Sunday.  So, basically May 10 to 17th.  

Are Podcast Cruisers going to be seated together?  It doesn't seem like something they would have control over?   Given that it's just two of us, my DD & I, I would hope to have a few other adults to talk to otherwise by the end of the cruise, I'm going to look like this...


----------



## winotracy

SamIAm21 said:


> My dd will be 8 at that point in time, nearly 9, but I still don't think she'd want to wait til 8:30 to eat.  I will probably fly in the day of the cruise and then spend most of Thursday, Friday, and Saturday in the park, and fly home on Sunday.  So, basically May 10 to 17th.
> 
> Are Podcast Cruisers going to be seated together?  It doesn't seem like something they would have control over?   Given that it's just two of us, my DD & I, I would hope to have a few other adults to talk to otherwise by the end of the cruise, I'm going to look like this...



I am going to link together all those that want to when we get much, much closer to the cruise.  I'm not going to even start keeping a list so don't let me know if you want to do this yet.  We will do it for both early and late dining.


----------



## ADP

SamIAm21 said:


> My dd will be 8 at that point in time, nearly 9, but I still don't think she'd want to wait til 8:30 to eat.  I will probably fly in the day of the cruise and then spend most of Thursday, Friday, and Saturday in the park, and fly home on Sunday.  So, basically May 10 to 17th.
> 
> Are Podcast Cruisers going to be seated together?  It doesn't seem like something they would have control over?   Given that it's just two of us, my DD & I, I would hope to have a few other adults to talk to otherwise by the end of the cruise, I'm going to look like this...



Our DD will have just turned 9 just before the podcast cruise.  I'm like you, I chose the early dining time because I thought 8:30 might be too late.


----------



## MenashaCorp

UrsulasShadow said:


> But do you have the legs for a LBD?



No, but I have a pit started...... and 15 months..... Now all I need is a van.... I can find legs...


----------



## SamIAm21

winotracy said:


> I am going to link together all those that want to when we get much, much closer to the cruise.  I'm not going to even start keeping a list so don't let me know if you want to do this yet.  We will do it for both early and late dining.



Thank you Tracy for the 411!   I wouldn't even begin to think you'd start that process this soon.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

MenashaCorp said:


> No, but I have a pit started...... and 15 months..... Now all I need is a van.... I can find legs...


Kevin!  Kevin!  Look! Look!  Someone _creepier_ than me!!!!


----------



## Annette_VA

SamIAm21 said:


> The members of the Podcast Crew have all chosen second seating for dinner, but my DD can't wait that long to eat, so I chose main seating at 6:30ish.  How many PodSquad Fans have chosen main seating?   Maybe, some of us will get seated together?




We're doing early seating.  My crew is used to eating at 5:30-6:00, so no way could they make it to second seating.

I have a feeling we might be in our room, getting room service on formal/dress-up  night.  I totally don't see DH wanting to get all dressed up!


----------



## Annette_VA

UrsulasShadow said:


> Kevin!  Kevin!  Look! Look!  Someone _creepier_ than me!!!!



  

It should be a blast cruising w/ you two


----------



## Madi100

winotracy said:


> I am going to link together all those that want to when we get much, much closer to the cruise.  I'm not going to even start keeping a list so don't let me know if you want to do this yet.  We will do it for both early and late dining.




Much closer???  What about planning???  We need to color coordinate our outfits and make sure no one clashes at our table.


----------



## winotracy

Madi100 said:


> Much closer???  What about planning???  We need to color coordinate our outfits and make sure no one clashes at our table.


----------



## DebbieT11

Yup.... me and TheBigGuy will be dressed nicely... likely a button-down shirt and trousers for him, and perhaps a summer dress for me.  But, that's about as dressed up as we're gonna get.... lol........




Annette_VA said:


> I have a feeling we might be in our room, getting room service on formal/dress-up  night.  I totally don't see DH wanting to get all dressed up!


----------



## MenashaCorp

DebbieT11 said:


> Yup.... me and TheBigGuy will be dressed nicely... likely a button-down shirt and trousers for him, and perhaps a summer dress for me.  But, that's about as dressed up as we're gonna get.... lol........



Ahh.. But The Soap Lady must clean up nicely!

Madam Leota told me that you would eventually replace H2O as the official soap of WDW....


----------



## MenashaCorp

UrsulasShadow said:


> Kevin!  Kevin!  Look! Look!  Someone _creepier_ than me!!!!



I'm not creepy!  I'm just drawn that way!  



Let's see now...gauze.....chloroform.....couch.....fake cast.....


----------



## DisneyKevin

Ok...here goes....

I believe there was DIS cruise quite a while ago, but the turn out was much smaller than what we already have.

Tracey was on the first Med cruise and held DIS events while on board, so there have been scheduled events prior to this cruise

This is the first cruise related to the Podcast and the first cruise where all of the Podcast crew will be on the ship at the same time. Even though their names are not on the list...count them as part of the group.

There are cruises where Dreams Unlimited Travel has a very large number of staterooms. I'm not sure anyone wants me discussing actual numbers but I dont think we are close to breaking the record....yet.

While we have some amazing plans for this cruise, actual details can not be released until closer to sail date. It is too far in advance to book certain things. While DCL is certainly aware of the size of this group, there are 14 months worth of excited passengers to deal with before they get to us.

Due to the number of people going on this cruise and the different dining times, I would guess that there will be no events scheduled during dinner. I think the folks that schedule dining times for DCL will have their heads explode if we all request to sit at the same table at the same time. Tracy and I ( ok...I really mean Tracy) will do our best to link everyone that wants to be linked for dinner. John and I are currently scheduled for late dining, but that is subject to change based on how plans come together. My suggestion would be to schedule the dinner time that works best for you and your sailing party. Who knows where we will turn up.

You have to love someone who finds a compliment in the statement "Someone creepier than me".


----------



## SamIAm21

I can totally understand Kevin's point.   In terms of cruising, I would imagine that 14 months away is on the distant horizon.   We really should do our best not to drive Kevin and Tracy crazy before then.   

We have plenty of time to make them wish they'd never started this whole fiasco!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Oh no no no no.....you are not driving me crazy. I cant speak for Tracy...but I'm guessing she'd agree.

I just want y'all to know why we are not more forthcoming with details about what will take place and when on this cruise.

We have some super ideas...it's just that because of the distance until our sail date...there is little we can do but make plans. It's too far out to really set details.

That being said....I dont to make announcements about things that might need to change down the road.

But please....let me apologize if I gave the impession that this was in any way an annoyance. I think I'm as excited as anyone. 

Will on the other hand....he's sweatin.


----------



## winotracy

DisneyKevin said:


> Oh no no no no.....you are not driving me crazy. I cant speak for Tracy...but I'm guessing she'd agree.
> 
> I just want y'all to know why we are not more forthcoming with details about what will take place and when on this cruise.
> 
> We have some super ideas...it's just that because of the distance until our sail date...there is little we can do but make plans. It's too far out to really set details.
> 
> That being said....I dont to make announcements about things that might need to change down the road.
> 
> But please....let me apologize if I gave the impession that this was in any way an annoyance. I think I'm as excited as anyone.
> 
> Will on the other hand....he's sweatin.



I don't need to be driven anywhere  

No one is driving me crazy.  Unfortunately, as much as we want to be ready to go on this trip tomorrow, it is some time off and the people who do these cruises on a weekly basis (DCL) don't understand our obsession.  There will be plenty of time to make plans around what these guys are planning.


----------



## DebbieT11

<snort>  too funny... you are a nut, aren't you?? <smile>

Man, I can not even *imagine* how much soap it would take for the cruises.... have mercy!  I mean, I make thousands of bars, but not EVERY WEEK...... wow.  But that Madam Leota gal knows her stuff.... we'll see!  




MenashaCorp said:


> Ahh.. But The Soap Lady must clean up nicely!
> 
> Madam Leota told me that you would eventually replace H2O as the official soap of WDW....


----------



## SamIAm21

Well, personally, I just like having "something" to look forward to.  Even if it's far away!  It's just nice to plan it in your head, think about all the fun and how great it will be to meet new people and put faces to names.   Usually after the trip is completed, I feel sort of blah and then I need to start "planning" something else just so that there's something out there to look forward to.

I also think it's great that we have such good communication with a couple of the planners here.  Not every podcaster has such good communication with their listeners, let alone planning cruise events for them.   Wahoo!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Didn't mean to start something when I mentioned the dining. Was actually thinking it would be kinda cool if an entire dining room was full of podcast listeners on one of the dining rotations. 

We've always picked early dining and have again. We are in the early dining rut. 

I'm fine with there being no announcements about the actual events as Jim and I are having fun trying to guess them. 

Would love to link up with others when the time comes. Have had a blast on our previous cruises sitting with other Disers -- one cruise we told the chef on formal "ie lobster" night that the best thing we'd had all week was the kid's macaroni and cheese! Amazingly we all managed to say this with a straight face and totally confused the chef. Servers have been hit or miss but our tablemates have all been A1.

Waiting for it to snow more today so having fun dreaming about a cruise at the moment.

Fiona


----------



## kimisabella

SamIAm21 said:


> Well, personally, I just like having "something" to look forward to.  Even if it's far away!  It's just nice to plan it in your head, think about all the fun and how great it will be to meet new people and put faces to names.   Usually after the trip is completed, I feel sort of blah and then I need to start "planning" something else just so that there's something out there to look forward to.
> 
> I also think it's great that we have such good communication with a couple of the planners here.  Not every podcaster has such good communication with their listeners, let alone planning cruise events for them.   Wahoo!



I agree w/you - it's always nice to know there is something to look forward to when you have to go about your daily life - kids, work, cooking, cleaning, ect...  I think the journey of getting to the actual vacation, is half the fun!


----------



## winotracy

kimisabella said:


> I agree w/you - it's always nice to know there is something to look forward to when you have to go about your daily life - kids, work, cooking, cleaning, ect...  I think the journey of getting to the actual vacation, is half the fun!



I agree it's fun to know what's going to happen, but it's no fun when something is planned and then falls through.  For our September 1 cruise we were planning a pajama breakfast then the person organizing it realized how little time we would have for all the events were were planning and pulled out.  Everyone was pretty let down.  I'd rather find out when things are confirmed so there won't be the disappointment.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I'm not worried about what's planned (or will be) one little bit -- I trust the DU Gang when they say they're working on some wonderful things because I know they can do a much better job than me with all their years of combined experience.  I'll just sit back and let them plan the perfect vacation for me!  

(Geez...I hope I'm not putting too much pressure on you guys.  )


----------



## SamIAm21

winotracy said:


> I agree it's fun to know what's going to happen, but it's no fun when something is planned and then falls through.  For our September 1 cruise we were planning a pajama breakfast then the person organizing it realized how little time we would have for all the events were were planning and pulled out.  Everyone was pretty let down.  I'd rather find out when things are confirmed so there won't be the disappointment.



Totally understand!   And that pajama thing sounds interesting...  

I know I am totally looking forward to seeing that new Toy Story show.   Disney stage productions are so awesome on board and I can't even imagine how good this one is going to be!


----------



## cocowum

UrsulasShadow said:


> Kevin!  Kevin!  Look! Look!  Someone _creepier_ than me!!!!







Annette_VA said:


> It should be a blast cruising w/ you two




I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Stevegriswold

winotracy said:


> I agree it's fun to know what's going to happen, but it's no fun when something is planned and then falls through.  For our September 1 cruise we were planning a pajama breakfast then the person organizing it realized how little time we would have for all the events were were planning and pulled out.  Everyone was pretty let down.  I'd rather find out when things are confirmed so there won't be the disappointment.



Tracy we want you at our table.  We will not make you wear your pajamas either.

Steve Griswold


----------



## MenashaCorp

UrsulasShadow said:


> Kevin!  Kevin!  Look! Look!  Someone _creepier_ than me!!!!





DisneyKevin said:


> You have to love someone who finds a compliment in the statement "Someone creepier than me".





Annette_VA said:


> It should be a blast cruising w/ you two





cocowum said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing.


 Nice VM & congrats, Licia!!


OK, it's official.  Deposit's in.  The Wonder has a Pit Crew.  (bad puns a speciality)  GF & I are cruisin!!     

Now taking drink orders...


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Nice VM & congrats, Lisha!! (sp?)
> 
> 
> OK, it's official.  Deposit's in.  The Wonder has a Pit Crew.  (bad puns a speciality)  GF & I are cruisin!!
> 
> Now taking drink orders...



Welcome!!!!     

I'll have a moogeetoe, please.


----------



## Annette_VA

MenashaCorp said:


> Nice VM & congrats, Lisha!! (sp?)
> 
> 
> OK, it's official.  Deposit's in.  The Wonder has a Pit Crew.  (bad puns a speciality)  GF & I are cruisin!!
> 
> Now taking drink orders...



   (Yay, my woohoo guy's back on the smiley menu!)

I'll have a margarita w/ extra tekwila


----------



## UrsulasShadow

MenashaCorp said:


> Nice VM & congrats, Lisha!! (sp?)
> 
> 
> OK, it's official.  Deposit's in.  The Wonder has a Pit Crew.  (bad puns a speciality)  GF & I are cruisin!!
> 
> Now taking drink orders...



You know what I like.


----------



## MenashaCorp

UrsulasShadow said:


> You know what I like.



Gonna have to learn rum brands to know what to bring ... What goes best with Cisterns?






 Look!! Mint's in Mo-gee-toes, too!!

Teqwila - Patron? Cabo Wabo?


----------



## cocowum

MenashaCorp said:


> Nice VM & congrats, Lisha!! (sp?)



Thanks!!!! ~ Alicia  



MenashaCorp said:


> OK, it's official.  Deposit's in.  The Wonder has a Pit Crew.  (bad puns a speciality)  GF & I are cruisin!!


Awesome!!!!!!!    



MenashaCorp said:


> Now taking drink orders...



One Mogeeeto, please.


----------



## SamIAm21

Hey the Tortuga Gold Rum they sell on board is outstanding.  Especially, the dessert rums from Tortuga.  The coffee flavored is phenomenal!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

I'm no rum snob.  Any rum will do just fine.

As long as the mint is fresh...


----------



## MenashaCorp

I am a bit of a liquor snob.  I'll have to look into what can/can't be brought on board.  {Any suggestions where to look as to regulations?}

I'm thinking cases.... I will [seriously!!!- disposable income here] be taking suggestions/orders pre-trippie.  Feel free to request your favorite now....

My secret wish is to get the PODcast team in our stateroom along with the rest of you freaks... If that requires high dollar EtOH, so be it!!!

Mine will be high-quality Cabernet...... (Or Grey Goose Le Vanille & Diet Coke)


----------



## chirurgeon

To be perfectly honest, I'm not a mogeeto kind of girl.  I will do rum and cola (no preference on the cola, as long as it isn't diet, never understood rum and diet.)  What I REALLY like is a good Long Island Ice Tea. 

Kim


----------



## MenashaCorp

chirurgeon said:


> To be perfectly honest, I'm not a mogeeto kind of girl.  I will do rum and cola (no preference on the cola, as long as it isn't diet, never understood rum and diet.)  What I REALLY like is a good Long Island Ice Tea.
> 
> Kim



"A Long Island Iced Tea is a cocktail made with, among other ingredients, vodka, gin, tequila, and rum. A popular variation mixes equal parts vodka, gin, rum, tequila, and triple sec with 1 1/2 parts sour mix with a splash of cola."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_Island_Iced_Tea

I believe We can accomodate you.  Bring your own Triple Sec and sour mix.  The rest should be taken care of...


----------



## UrsulasShadow

MenashaCorp said:


> I am a bit of a liquor snob.  I'll have to look into what can/can't be brought on board.  {Any suggestions where to look as to regulations?}
> 
> I'm thinking cases.... I will [seriously!!!- disposable income here] be taking suggestions/orders pre-trippie.  Feel free to request your favorite now....
> 
> My secret wish is to get the PODcast team in our stateroom along with the rest of you freaks... If that requires high dollar EtOH, so be it!!!
> 
> Mine will be high-quality Cabernet...... (Or Grey Goose Le Vanille & Diet Coke)


Wow...this is high-level bribery...what if the Podcasters are teetotalers?  What would ever entice them into a room with the likes of me?  And what stateroom do you have, that could possibly hold us all????


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

UrsulasShadow said:


> And what stateroom do you have, that could possibly hold us all????



Don't know the size, but I'm sure it's probably padded.


----------



## Madi100

MenashaCorp said:


> I am a bit of a liquor snob.  I'll have to look into what can/can't be brought on board.  {Any suggestions where to look as to regulations?}
> 
> I'm thinking cases.... I will [seriously!!!- disposable income here] be taking suggestions/orders pre-trippie.  Feel free to request your favorite now....
> 
> My secret wish is to get the PODcast team in our stateroom along with the rest of you freaks... If that requires high dollar EtOH, so be it!!!
> 
> Mine will be high-quality Cabernet...... (Or Grey Goose Le Vanille & Diet Coke)



If you're wanting us all I sure hope that you at least have a port hole in your room.    Hmm, can we have the choice between drinks and your disposable income????  We are simple drinkers.  DH likes Barcardi and Dt. Coke, and I like anything fruity, it's fitting to the personality.


----------



## MenashaCorp

UrsulasShadow said:


> Wow...this is high-level bribery...what if the Podcasters are teetotalers?  What would ever entice them into a room with the likes of me?  And what stateroom do you have, that could possibly hold us all????





calypso*a*go-go said:


> Don't know the size, but I'm sure it's probably padded.



It's not the size of the room, it's what you do with it.... There's always Pit #3... With the throng already signed up, I'm sure not even a Walt/Roy Disney suite would hold everyone!

If teetotalers, there's always chocolate.....   As far as the "disposable income" comment I made, it's more that I have no kids and one of the rare times I splurge is when on vacation.

Oh, and go-go's right about it being padded....


----------



## kimisabella

MenashaCorp said:


> (Or Grey Goose Le Vanille & Diet Coke)



NOW your talkin!!!


----------



## DebbieT11

I'll take what she's having.  Twice.




Annette_VA said:


> I'll have a margarita w/ extra tekwila


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

MenashaCorp said:


> OK, it's official. Deposit's in. The Wonder has a Pit Crew. (bad puns a speciality) GF & I are cruisin!!


Sorry - late to the party (or the post in this case) -- but welcome to our madness!!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Hmmm...I've never had Grey Goose -- but I have had Granny Goose, does that count?


----------



## parrotheadlois

MenashaCorp said:


> I am a bit of a liquor snob.  I'll have to look into what can/can't be brought on board.  {Any suggestions where to look as to regulations?}
> 
> I'm thinking cases.... I will [seriously!!!- disposable income here] be taking suggestions/orders pre-trippie.  Feel free to request your favorite now....
> 
> My secret wish is to get the PODcast team in our stateroom along with the rest of you freaks... If that requires high dollar EtOH, so be it!!!
> 
> Mine will be high-quality Cabernet...... (Or Grey Goose Le Vanille & Diet Coke)




Wouldn't it be cool if we were next door neighbors - we could just have room to room parties! - I'll take a mo-gee-toe (love that fresh mint).   As long as we're in a room the night before the cruise - one with a microwave - I'll nuke up some simple syrup!

DH (Mr. Parrotheadlois) loves beer, good beer - but because we can't get it in NJ, loves to have Shiner Bock when we're "on the road" (or "on the sea") 

Mojito Recipe:
http://www.bacardimojito.com/features/mojito_recipe_02.htm


----------



## klam_chowder

winotracy said:


> For our September 1 cruise we were planning a pajama breakfast then the person organizing it realized how little time we would have for all the events were were planning and pulled out.  Everyone was pretty let down.  I'd rather find out when things are confirmed so there won't be the disappointment.



Hope there's no pj breakfast event for the podcast cruise - I'm a newbie but I've heard a lot of DisneyWorld visitors "tour commando"  

slow to catch up to this thread - ya I know - not getting instant notifications  

cheers,


----------



## SamIAm21

One of the mogeetos on board the Magic this past November was a Pineapple Mojito.   It was good, but it took a bit of getting used to.   The flavors were sort of opposing and although it was fabulous, it was an acquired taste -- for me it wasn't something I *instantly* liked!   So, if they offer it as a Drink of the Day again on the Wonder, we will all have to buy Bawb a round!   It might be sort of humorous to watch his kaht go wiggle waggle all over the deck!!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

I'm mostly a beer girl myself although I have to admit I'm a beer snob -- it has to be Canadian beer and not American.  

Are there any other Canadians or non-US residents signed up yet?

Fiona


----------



## MenashaCorp

Kinda wondering how often Tracy updates the list... how many we are now.

How pathetic is it that I am thinking daily about a cruise that's 436 DAYS AWAY??!?!?


----------



## ADP

MenashaCorp said:


> Kinda wondering how often Tracy updates the list... how many we are now.
> 
> How pathetic is it that I am thinking daily about a cruise that's 436 DAYS AWAY??!?!?




You have to admit it helps pass the time.  This will be my first cruise and not only do I think about the cruise, I've been spending quite a bit of time over on the cruise forum and cruise information pages. 

Can someone pass me a bottle of rum?  Oh!  Never mind.


----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> Kinda wondering how often Tracy updates the list... how many we are now.
> 
> How pathetic is it that I am thinking daily about a cruise that's 436 DAYS AWAY??!?!?



I update the list whenever someone says "hey Tracy, can you add us to the list".  Other than that, I haven't been keeping up.  Life has gotten in the way of that.  I'm hoping to start going through the posts to see who didn't tell me to put them on the list, but posted that they are going.

Why, do you know someone else who is going?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

MenashaCorp, Tracy's not going to put you on until you tell her it's okay...just in case you didn't get her "subtle" hint.


----------



## DebbieT11

Hey, I'm right there with you... wondering... "what will I wear?   What will I take?  Will TheBigGuy be bored to tears?"

I'm just as pathetic....... *sigh*




MenashaCorp said:


> Kinda wondering how often Tracy updates the list... how many we are now.
> 
> How pathetic is it that I am thinking daily about a cruise that's 436 DAYS AWAY??!?!?


----------



## SamIAm21

Hey Tracy, put me and Megan on the list!!  Wahoo... !!!


----------



## Annette_VA

SamIAm21 said:


> Hey Tracy, put me and Megan on the list!!  Wahoo... !!!


----------



## ADP

SamIAm21 said:


> Hey Tracy, put me and Megan on the list!!  Wahoo... !!!



Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## aGoofyMom

cdnmickeylover said:


> I'm mostly a beer girl myself although I have to admit I'm a beer snob -- it has to be Canadian beer and not American.
> 
> Are there any other Canadians or non-US residents signed up yet?
> 
> Fiona



Hello eh?

I am a little west of you - think technology & 'berries...
I know Yvet from the Netherlands is booked....

DH is a beer snob as well... me I am with the vodka and cola crowd.

I feel like I have missed so much on this thread...I need to find more time to keep up.  

Donna


----------



## Disney/Universal Fan

Is there a list out that shows everyone that is already booked?  I keep hearing about a list and was wondering what it was.


----------



## MenashaCorp

Disney/Universal Fan said:


> Is there a list out that shows everyone that is already booked?  I keep hearing about a list and was wondering what it was.



Tracy is keeping a list of those going who have OK'd being listed on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## Madi100

Disney/Universal Fan said:


> Is there a list out that shows everyone that is already booked?  I keep hearing about a list and was wondering what it was.




Read the first post in this thread.


----------



## klam_chowder

Tracy, whenever you next update the list can you pls add that we're on the second seating - obviously no rush   Thx!

cheers,


----------



## chirurgeon

We went to Joe's Crab Shack tonight and at some point all the wait staff started doing the Macarena.  I don't know why my mind went in the direction it did (I'm a little weird I guess, just ask my sister  )  but I was sitting there waiting to get seated at our table and I thought "Cruise, hmmm I wonder if we could get Pete to do the Macarena on the cruise"  You know, all those fun activities they have on cruises, fun dance stuff and such.  Pete, Macarena.  What do you think?      

Kim


----------



## DisneyKevin

um.......no


----------



## Madi100

Wow!  We're up to 42 rooms.  Only about 833 more to go until we have the whole ship.  Too bad Pete only has about 3 more to give away.


----------



## MenashaCorp

Madi100 said:


> Wow!  We're up to 42 rooms.  Only about 833 more to go until we have the whole ship.  Too bad Pete only has about 3 more to give away.



And there may actually be more than 42! Last 'cast Pete said "We're well past double that number [expected 20-30 staterooms]...and climbing every day."

It'll be interesting to hear if Pete gives another figure in this week's housekeeping!  [HINT   ]


----------



## Madi100

MenashaCorp said:


> And there may actually be more than 42! Last 'cast Pete said "We're well past double that number [expected 20-30 staterooms]...and climbing every day."
> 
> It'll be interesting to hear if Pete gives another figure in this week's housekeeping!  [HINT   ]



Welll, there has to be more than 43 already because Pete is not listed, nor is Bob.  I'm not sure if Will is either.


----------



## MenashaCorp

Madi100 said:


> Welll, there has to be more than 43 already because Pete is not listed, nor is Bob.  I'm not sure if Will is either.



True, though technically Will doesn't _need_ a stateroom.  Do you hear digging?


----------



## kab407

chirurgeon said:


> We went to Joe's Crab Shack tonight and at some point all the wait staff started doing the Macarena.  I don't know why my mind went in the direction it did (I'm a little weird I guess, just ask my sister  )  but I was sitting there waiting to get seated at our table and I thought "Cruise, hmmm I wonder if we could get Pete to do the Macarena on the cruise"  You know, all those fun activities they have on cruises, fun dance stuff and such.  Pete, Macarena.  What do you think?
> 
> Kim



I just spewed water...



DisneyKevin said:


> um.......no



 Are you sure Kevin? Don't be so hasty to answer.


(I've been stuck in an all day training session.  God I needed to see something funny.  This training and trainer are certainly not it!  Thanks Kim and Kevin for the laugh.)


----------



## kab407

Madi100 said:


> Welll, there has to be more than 43 already because Pete is not listed, nor is Bob.  I'm not sure if Will is either.



I think technically, Will is rooming with Mindy.  Now I could be wrong......


----------



## fakereadhed

DisneyKevin said:


> um.......no



Kevin must want to save all the Macarena limelight for himself. Well.............OK!!!  

Actually, what I hate even more than the Macarena is when everyone STOPS SERVING YOU to do a dance that they don't want to do and you don't want to see. Just bring me my food already...I can see it up there under the heatlamp...oh, no!!!...they're turning the lights down...NOT THE HUSTLE!  Just bring me my food already.

Sorry, to get OT- but it's Pete Therapy. I just had to rant and let it out.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> I think technically, Will is rooming with Mindy.  Now I could be wrong......


No, no, no....he's not in here with me....I don't know where he is.....noooo, don't look under the steamer trunk!!!
I just found the funniest song/video done by the Greenskeepers..."It Rubs The Lotion On Its Skin".  Google it...I won't post it here, because it definitely needs an "R" rating, and I won't be responsible for the corruption of the youth of the world (although I have no qualms whatsoever about telling them how to find it, mwaaaahahahaha!).


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

UrsulasShadow said:


> (although I have no qualms whatsoever about telling them how to find it, mwaaaahahahaha!).


and you looked so innocent in your pictures...


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> No, no, no....he's not in here with me....I don't know where he is.....noooo, don't look under the steamer trunk!!!
> I just found the funniest song/video done by the Greenskeepers..."It Rubs The Lotion On Its Skin".



I just  checked it out on iTunes.


----------



## kab407

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> and you looked so innocent in your pictures...


----------



## Madi100

MenashaCorp said:


> True, though technically Will doesn't _need_ a stateroom.  Do you hear digging?



I'm sure Mindy will let him keep a room to throw people off.


----------



## Madi100

UrsulasShadow said:


> No, no, no....he's not in here with me....I don't know where he is.....noooo, don't look under the steamer trunk!!!
> I just found the funniest song/video done by the Greenskeepers..."It Rubs The Lotion On Its Skin".  Google it...I won't post it here, because it definitely needs an "R" rating, and I won't be responsible for the corruption of the youth of the world (although I have no qualms whatsoever about telling them how to find it, mwaaaahahahaha!).



I'll admit that I'm young and niave and didn't get that at all.  Now I do.  I just went back and looked at your ipod list to see if you have that song on your list.  If we ever see it there, Will should be afraid, very afraid


----------



## MenashaCorp

MenashaCorp said:


> True, though technically Will doesn't _need_ a stateroom.  Do you hear digging?





Madi100 said:


> I'm sure Mindy will let him keep a room to throw people off.



Bless you, Dear. Goodies await Thee and Thy brilliance....


----------



## SamIAm21

Hey Tracy or Kevin...

I am very excited to hear about the $99 rate at the Swan Dolphin as I was planning on hitting the parks after the cruise.   However, my first thought was, what type of transportation would I need to get from the Port to the Swan Dolphin?   I have already purchased transfers, so would the cruise buses take us to the S/D?   I know Magical Express does not serve the S/D, what about the cruise ship transfer buses?


----------



## Tonya2426

$99 for the Swolphin!!!     I was only planning on one day before the cruise but now I will have to plan a lengthly pre and post cruise stay.


----------



## ADP

$99 for the Swolphin rocks!  Thanks Pete and Podcruise Team!  If I remember correctly, my brother caught a cruise bus at the Swolphin last October, so I believe they pick up there.  

This price has sold us on staying there before and after the cruise!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

OMG...this is exactly the deal I was hoping for!  Now I have to figure out how much time I can take off of work to do this.


----------



## klam_chowder

Wow, WICKED deal - thx a mint Pete, John and DU crew!  

I'm craZiE excited about the trip now...we'll come in Fri nite after work and stay after cruise to the Sunday! Boy, I feel bad with DU staff who will be unindated with rezzie requests   (Don't worry I won't bug anyone at DU until they give us direction on how to book  

cheers,


----------



## Annette_VA

OMG, gang - thanks so much for scoring the S/D deal!  What an amazing rate!!  

I just need to figure out dates and then I guess we just let Tracy know what dates we want?

ETA:  I emailed DH to tell him about the rate and this was his reply:


> WOW…. So how long are we staying?





Now, it's decision time.  Pre cruise?  Post cruise?  _Both_?  Hmmm...


----------



## cocowum

*Wow!!!* What a deal!!!! Now, I have to figure out how many days I can add on!!!   

My poor DD hates missing school...


----------



## Annette_VA

SamIAm21 said:


> Hey Tracy or Kevin...
> 
> I am very excited to hear about the $99 rate at the Swan Dolphin as I was planning on hitting the parks after the cruise.   However, my first thought was, what type of transportation would I need to get from the Port to the Swan Dolphin?   I have already purchased transfers, so would the cruise buses take us to the S/D?   I know Magical Express does not serve the S/D, what about the cruise ship transfer buses?



Excellent question!

Also - how to get from OIA to the S/D?  I guess a towncar would probably be best?  Then, use the DCL transfers to get from the S/D to & from port?  But if you're not doing both a pre- and post-cruise stay at the S/D you need to get from port to OIA.  Sounds like a logistical nightmare!  And I haven't even mentioned park tickets yet.  Poor Tracy!!


----------



## Hedy

Whoa-that's exciting.
Guess that solves the "where to stay Sat night dilemma."


----------



## MenashaCorp

Annette_VA said:


> Excellent question!
> 
> Also - how to get from OIA to the S/D?  I guess a towncar would probably be best?  Then, use the DCL transfers to get from the S/D to & from port?  But if you're not doing both a pre- and post-cruise stay at the S/D you need to get from port to OIA.  Sounds like a logistical nightmare!  And I haven't even mentioned park tickets yet.  Poor Tracy!!



and only 431 days left!!!     

Wait- what am I  at?!?  I'm right there with ya!!  

Must...plan.....


----------



## ADP

Party at the Swolphin Saturday night before the cruise!     

And after too!


----------



## Annette_VA

MenashaCorp said:


> and only 431 days left!!!
> 
> Wait- what am I  at?!?  I'm right there with ya!!
> 
> Must...plan.....



It's so nice to be amongst people who understand me


----------



## kab407

I've been in day 2 of training so I have not had a chance to listen to the podcast.  I am surprised it's up with Walter's surgery.

So, I gather it's $99 for Swan/Dolphin.  Great! I was going to do DVC. For that rate, I'll save the points. Is it one hotel over the other?  Or are Tracy and DU crew going to try to spread the crazies amongst the two hotels?


----------



## winotracy

SamIAm21 said:


> Hey Tracy or Kevin...
> 
> I am very excited to hear about the $99 rate at the Swan Dolphin as I was planning on hitting the parks after the cruise.   However, my first thought was, what type of transportation would I need to get from the Port to the Swan Dolphin?   I have already purchased transfers, so would the cruise buses take us to the S/D?   I know Magical Express does not serve the S/D, what about the cruise ship transfer buses?



Just checked this out and you will be able to do one way transfers either to or from the port to or from Swan Dolphin for $35 each way.  

As far as getting to the Swan and Dolphin, I would recommend checking out FLtours at www.fltours.com.


----------



## SamIAm21

Hmm, well how does that work if your transfers are already added into your cruise cost?   Does that just get deducted?   

I would be staying at the S/D after the cruise, so I would still need a bus transfer from MCO to the Port.   Then from the port to the S/D, I'd need to book another shuttle or FLtours.

Then, how would I get from the S/D back to the airport?   Sounds like planes, trains and automobiles here.


----------



## winotracy

SamIAm21 said:


> Hmm, well how does that work if your transfers are already added into your cruise cost?   Does that just get deducted?
> 
> I would be staying at the S/D after the cruise, so I would still need a bus transfer from MCO to the Port.   Then from the port to the S/D, I'd need to book another shuttle or FLtours.
> 
> Then, how would I get from the S/D back to the airport?   Sounds like planes, trains and automobiles here.



If you have transfers already included, you were charged $69 per person roundtrip airport to port and back.  If you want to go to or from the Swan or Dolphin, we would add $1 per person and let Disney know which one you will be at.  

In your cate, you would use the bus transfers from MCO to the Port and then from the port to S/D we would add $1 per person and you would use the same transfers to S/D.  Going back to the airport I would check on FLtours or a shuttle.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

This is wonderful news...I will definitely be looking at a 3 night post-cruise stay (I wish it could be longer!).

Tracy -- How will we be able to book this?  I'm guessing we won't be able to do anything until it's less than 365 days out.  Also, is it the Swan that has two queens vs. two doubles @ the Dolphin?


----------



## winotracy

calypso*a*go-go said:


> This is wonderful news...I will definitely be looking at a 3 night post-cruise stay (I wish it could be longer!).
> 
> Tracy -- How will we be able to book this?  I'm guessing we won't be able to do anything until it's less than 365 days out.  Also, is it the Swan that has two queens vs. two doubles @ the Dolphin?



I'm checking into this and as soon as I have details, I'll let you all know.  Yes, the Swan has two queens.  The last I checked the Dolphin had two doubles, but that was before the remodel.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

I'm hoping for at least 2 days pre-cruise at the Swan, but I know I'll stay at least 1.  It's so far off, I don't know what I'll be able to manage.


----------



## chirurgeon

If anyone else is doing a pre stay at the Swolphin, maybe we could set up a towncar/limo ride to the port for a few of us.

Kim


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

winotracy said:


> I'm checking into this and as soon as I have details, I'll let you all know. Yes, the Swan has two queens. The last I checked the Dolphin had two doubles, but that was before the remodel.


http://www.swandolphin.com/accommodations/standard.html

King or queen/queen-bedded rooms (Swan wing)
King or double/double-bedded rooms (Dolphin wing)

 So excited about this deal!!!!!


----------



## klam_chowder

chirurgeon said:


> If anyone else is doing a pre stay at the Swolphin, maybe we could set up a towncar/limo ride to the port for a few of us.
> 
> Kim



I was thinking the same thing  

I know for some families it makes sense to book a towncar. However, with the 2 of us it doesn't make $$ sense. We'd be interested in sharing a ride to from S/D to the port, and from the port back to S/D too!  

I was thinking of seeing if anyone wanted to split a rental car, or maybe just booking a ride would be easier. Never done a DCL cruise before so unsure.  Still lots of time to plan  

cheers,


----------



## SamIAm21

Well, adding the extra $1 per person is not a big deal, but the cost of a limo ride to the airport from the S/D may offset any savings I would get staying at S/D vs.  my usual haunt, which is Pop Century.  I know I would love the far more plush accomodations over at S/D, but I'm never in my room during a WDW trip, so it's sort of six one way half dozen the other.   Sort of like the cruise ship, I just need a window, a shower, and a clean place to lay my head.   Not to mention all the extra rigamarole of remembering when to catch what shuttle.   The mind ain't as sharp as it used to be.   

But, we do have quite a bit of time to think about that now don't we!


----------



## winotracy

SamIAm21 said:


> Well, adding the extra $1 per person is not a big deal, but the cost of a limo ride to the airport from the S/D may offset any savings I would get staying at S/D vs.  my usual haunt, which is Pop Century.  I know I would love the far more plush accomodations over at S/D, but I'm never in my room during a WDW trip, so it's sort of six one way half dozen the other.   Sort of like the cruise ship, I just need a window, a shower, and a clean place to lay my head.   Not to mention all the extra rigamarole of remembering when to catch what shuttle.   The mind ain't as sharp as it used to be.
> 
> But, we do have quite a bit of time to think about that now don't we!



I thought it would be a good time to explain the DCL transfers, since you all are talking about where to stay before and after the cruise.  

DCL transfers will pick you up at the airport and take you to the port.  Your luggage will be picked up by DCL and delivered to your stateroom later that day (no need to go to baggage claim!).  After the cruise, if you are using certain airlines (Northwest, Continental, Air Tran, American, United, Jet Blue, Alaska or Delta), your luggage will be checked for your flight on the last night and you will get your boarding passes and will be taken to the airport.  On different carriers you will have to collect your luggage in the terminal, but then you will be taken to the airport.  The cost of this is $69 per person.

Now, if you want to change things from this normal route, you will be charged for one way trips costing $35 each.  Here is what you can do.

One way could be to or from the airport.

Prior to the cruise, you could get transfers from the following WDW resorts:  Any DVC resorts, Caribbean Beach, Port Orleans (both), Polynesian, Grand Floridian and Swan/Dolphin.  If you are at any other resort, you will need to get to one of these resorts (and you will need to designate which one prior to the cruise).

After the cruise, you could get transfers to any WDW resorts, including S/D.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Wow...Tracy is perky at 5:26 AM.


----------



## winotracy

DisneyKevin said:


> Wow...Tracy is perky at 5:26 AM.



Wow, Kevin is awake at 5:26 am     Don't forget, Tracy is in the Central time zone so it's 4:26 am


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

winotracy said:


> Wow, Kevin is awake at 5:26 am   Don't forget, Tracy is in the Central time zone so it's 4:26 am


You people are NUTS!


----------



## Annette_VA

winotracy said:


> Wow, Kevin is awake at 5:26 am



Kevin must be doing his breakfast review today!


----------



## ADP

Annette_VA said:


> Kevin must be doing his breakfast review today!



Nah!  I bet he's up early gearing himself for his Ohana dinner rereview later today.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Annette_VA said:


> Kevin must be doing his breakfast review today!



He is...CHEF MICKEY at 7 a.m.!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Kevin at seven is not a pretty picture.

And just remember....I know in which stateroom *ALL* of you are staying.


----------



## hayanyujah847

The $99 rate is awesome! This changes all of my plans...but I would love to try the Swan & Dolphin. Now, I need to read up on the resort.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

$99 sounds like a great rate so I guess we'll have to look into it. We've never stayed at the Swan or Dolphin before -- usually at Pop Century.

Question here -- are there fridges in the rooms or can they be arranged? I will have medication that will need to be kept in a fridge.

Fiona


----------



## winotracy

Hey everyone!  I have details for you on the Dolphin stay!!!

$99 per night at the Walt Disney World Dolphin
for DISUnplugged Podcast cruisers only

Available dates May 4-9 and May 14-17​
You will be required to put down one night's deposit per stay (so if you are staying before and after the cruise you need to make two deposits).  The price is $99 plus tax for a total of $111.38 per night.  This deposit is fully refundable up until 7 days prior.

To reserve your pre or post cruise stay, email Tracy@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com with the nights you are interested in staying.  We (meaning Bawb) will set up your reservation for you and request payment of the deposit.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Okay, so it's Dolphin only.  Is this one of those things we should be reserving right now, or is it safe to wait a while until we have a better idea of what we'll be doing?


----------



## winotracy

UrsulasShadow said:


> Okay, so it's Dolphin only.  Is this one of those things we should be reserving right now, or is it safe to wait a while until we have a better idea of what we'll be doing?



If you want to lock in the availability, I would recommend doing it as soon as you are able to put down a deposit.  We can shift things around later (let's say you want to come for one day and then later you decide to make it three).  Regardless of the number of days, we only need one deposit before and one deposit after the cruise, so whenever you are comfortable that you want to put down the deposit, I would say email me.


----------



## pperfectmom

I'm still trying really hard to talk my DH into going. Next year will be a biggie b-day for me the big 4-0!!! I think I need a cruise to feel young again. I do have a question about the deposit when booking. On one of the podcasts they mentioned just booking for one person so the deposit would be less and then adding everyone else later. What are the pros and cons of doing this? Coming up with $800 deposit is a lot right now since we are getting ready to book our fall WDW trip. The other option would be for DH and I to go alone but I think I would feel too guilty to not bring the kids.


----------



## winotracy

pperfectmom said:


> I'm still trying really hard to talk my DH into going. Next year will be a biggie b-day for me the big 4-0!!! I think I need a cruise to feel young again. I do have a question about the deposit when booking. On one of the podcasts they mentioned just booking for one person so the deposit would be less and then adding everyone else later. What are the pros and cons of doing this? Coming up with $800 deposit is a lot right now since we are getting ready to book our fall WDW trip. The other option would be for DH and I to go alone but I think I would feel too guilty to not bring the kids.



You can book the cruise for one now and add the rest in later.  Here is a post from John about things you need to be aware of however http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=23064072&postcount=8

Tracy


----------



## MenashaCorp

Is there a Cruise Director like Julie on The Love Boat?  Seems like Tracy is the Pre-Cruise Director!

I wanna be Isaac.  SOLID!! (points with two fingers)


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

pperfectmom said:


> The other option would be for DH and I to go alone but I think I would feel too guilty to not bring the kids.


You'd get over it...we will, I'm sure  
We know for sure the baby (who will be 3 at the time of the sailing) won't be going - we are still considering MAYBE letting the teenager (who will be 15) go with us.  From what we are hearing, I think Pete and the rest of the gang will have enough to keep us busy without having to think of our poor kids who didn't get to come on the cruise with us.  Plus, look on the bright side -- if the kids aren't there, that's more adult time   Serenity Bay, here we come!


----------



## tmli

I thought I would read the entire thread before I posted....made it to page 38 and gave up!!  I will go back and finish, I promise!

Count us in!!!  I have finally talked DH into it.

A little background....DH (slapwhitey) and I met here on the boards, skip ahead to last August when we wed at WDW, honeymooned on DCL.   He is a HUGE podcast fan....to the point he sees some guy in an ECV at the parks from a distance who he knows is someone from the podcast....apparently his name is bob spelled BAWB.....you would think he had just spotted Walt Disney himself....he was as giddy as a school girl!

Every day I hear "the guys on the podcast said...."  I consider myself a bit of a disney expert (over 30 trips in 8 years, two DCL cruises, disney plays a big part in my career, etc) and I swear he doesnt believe a thing I say til he hears it on his ipod!

He kept talking about this cruise and I (always being up for a DCL cruise) am like we should do it.  He hums and hahs about it since we are supposed to cruise Alaska next year.  But keeps bringing it up....finally I email for a quote (not knowing I am emailing THE Tracy-as he later lets me know).....show him the quote and basically make the decision that he really wanted to make all along.  

Even after reading 38 pages there are many inside jokes and names I need to get to know/understand.  DH says I need to start listening to the podcasts.  So I hope you all will accept this non podcaster who promises to do her best to figure it all out before the cruise!

Long and short of it we are going.....I am going to buy him an autograph book.  I am sure he will be collecting autographs from all the Podcast stars!!!  (I apologize in advance!) 

TMLI -- Tracey, me 
Slapwhitey -- Chris, DH
May be bringing my son (12 at time of cruise), will decide that in the next couple of weeks
Second Seating


----------



## cocowum

tmli said:


> Count us in!!!  I have finally talked DH into it.



Congrats!!! Awesome news!

BTW I love the fact that you guys met on the DIS.  

You should post that over on the "Tell us your DIS story" thread.  I bet Pete would love to hear about it.


----------



## klam_chowder

tmli said:


> So I hope you all will accept this non podcaster who promises to do her best to figure it all out before the cruise!



Welcome aboard, Tracey!  

Not to worry, my DH doesn't listen to the podcast either and ISN'T trying to figure anything out before the cruise!  

That's fine with me since he's laid back and lets me make all the decisions on it - including even going on this cruise  

I'm relatively new to the podcast to so don't feel like you're the odd gal out. It's gonna be a great time  

cheers,


----------



## tmli

Thanks for the warm welcome!  DH did post the story over there.....he posted the LOOOOOONNNNNNGGGGGG version, LOL!!!


----------



## chirurgeon

I had a wild idea.  If there are a bunch of us at the Dolphin the night before the cruise, would we fill one of the buses they use for the transfers to the port?  It might be fun for all of us to be on one bus.  Tracy, how many people do those buses hold?

Kim


----------



## winotracy

chirurgeon said:


> I had a wild idea.  If there are a bunch of us at the Dolphin the night before the cruise, would we fill one of the buses they use for the transfers to the port?  It might be fun for all of us to be on one bus.  Tracy, how many people do those buses hold?
> 
> Kim



I'll have to check but they are standard sized buses.  The nice part about doing this is you won't lose spaces due to luggage.  DCL picks your luggage up separately.


----------



## winotracy

I made some changes to post 1.  Check it out!


----------



## chirurgeon

I just counted the people listed on the roll call on the first page and if you add Pete and Walter and Bawb and Dianer, we have 101 cruisers. And who know how many people there are who haven't told Tracy to list their names on the roll call.

WOW


Kim


----------



## kab407

chirurgeon said:


> I just counted the people listed on the roll call on the first page and if you add Pete and Walter and Bawb and Dianer, we have 101 cruisers. And who know how many people there are who haven't told Tracy to list their names on the roll call.
> 
> WOW
> 
> 
> Kim



Kim!  

How could you!   

You forgot, Will !!! 

Mindy will be so disappointed.

We are counting Will, right?  I mean  he is technically on the boat.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Will?  I didn't see Will...I don't think he ever got on the ship....nope, no Will here...


----------



## chirurgeon

OOOPPPPSSSS

Forgot Will in his fastest running shoes.  That makes it 102.

Kim


----------



## SamIAm21

That's a lot of DIS cruisers.   I hope we all have DisUnplugged T-shirts by then.  Wouldn't it be great if we all wore them on the first day!!   Or is that already being planned... I'm one of those people who are notoriously late on all things trendy...


----------



## cdnmickeylover

tmli said:


> Count us in!!!  I have finally talked DH into it.



Welcome fellow Canadians!!!

Fiona


----------



## drakethib

MenashaCorp said:


> and only 431 days left!!!




I am surpriesed that someone hasn't come up with one of those countdown timers for the podcast cruise.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

drakethib said:


> I am surpriesed that someone hasn't come up with one of those countdown timers for the podcast cruise.


Really?


----------



## MenashaCorp

UrsulasShadow said:


> Really?


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

double post - disregard - move along - thanks for looking


----------



## Madi100

UrsulasShadow said:


> Really?



I thought yours was more of a "Countdown until I get Will"


----------



## klam_chowder

winotracy said:


> I made some changes to post 1.  Check it out!



Thx a mint for updating ours, Tracy  



drakethib said:


> I am surpriesed that someone hasn't come up with one of those countdown timers for the podcast cruise.



yea, me too


----------



## drakethib

UrsulasShadow said:


> Really?



I stand corrected  !!!!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

klam_chowder said:


> yea, me too


Mine was off by a week so I tried to find a new one that I loved but got too tired - I'll look again tomorrow.  The one I found got blocked by the filter 

edited to add - FOUND ONE!!!


----------



## Annette_VA

drakethib said:


> I am surpriesed that someone hasn't come up with one of those countdown timers for the podcast cruise.



I've had mine on since I booked in mid-January


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Hey Tracy!  We booked a few weeks ago, but I am not on this list yet!

3DisneyKids--Erika & Jeff with our 3 kids ages 6, 7 & 9 (celebrating two birthdays on 5/11 and 5/17)


----------



## tmli

Its done!  We have paid the deposit and have our cabin assigned!  Now the tough part--waiting!!  DH says I have to start listening to the podcasts so I know whats happening when I get there.  I think its just so he doesn't have to answer the hundred questions I will have while we are there!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

tmli said:


> Its done!  We have paid the deposit and have our cabin assigned!  Now the tough part--waiting!!  DH says I have to start listening to the podcasts so I know whats happening when I get there.  I think its just so he doesn't have to answer the hundred questions I will have while we are there!!



What...you're not listening yet???


----------



## tmli

I know, I know......


----------



## winotracy

UrsulasShadow said:


> What...you're not listening yet???



I consider it part of my job


----------



## Annette_VA

winotracy said:


> I consider it part of my job



Then Pete & John need to pay you for listening, right?


----------



## winotracy

Annette_VA said:


> Then Pete & John need to pay you for listening, right?


----------



## slapwhitey

UrsulasShadow said:


> What...you're not listening yet???



Tell me about it. I think part of her figures she doesn't need to listen because I pretty much talk about it non-stop so she's really hearing everything anyway. I still think she needs to listen though for the personalities. That is by far my favorite part.


----------



## MenashaCorp

Now up to 45 rooms (listed), at least 102 people plus Pete/Walter, Bawb/Dianer, Will/Precious

We're getting a majority going.... Let's take the Wonder to AUSTRALIA!!   I love those people!


----------



## Madi100

MenashaCorp said:


> Now up to 45 rooms (listed), at least 102 people plus Pete/Walter, Bawb/Dianer, Will/Precious
> 
> We're getting a majority going.... Let's take the Wonder to AUSTRALIA!!   I love those people!




I'm surprised there aren't more kids going.  Mine will be there, but we are really hoping the like the kid decks.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Had to dig out today from tons of snow. Spring can't come soon enough. Unfortunately we still have one more winter before this cruise but at least at this time next year we'll be a lot closer to the cruise. Now can't wait til spring!

Fiona


----------



## CarolynNC

I'm going on a cruise, I'm going on a cruise!  

*DIS Name - Names - Dining - (Kids Ages) - Celebrations*

CarolynNC - Carolyn (bet you couldn't see that coming) - second - empty nester - first cruise

I'm really excited.  It's a good thing I have an October trip to the World to look forward to or I'd be pulling my hair out.  I've been wanting to take a cruise for years but have never been able to get anyone else interested.  In the last few years I've been thinking of doing a solo cruise.  This cruise will probably be ideal for a solo traveler.  I'm almost as excited about the great rate at the Dolphin.  I've always wanted to stay at the Swan/Dolphin but always 'cheap' out.


----------



## kab407

CarolynNC said:


> I'm going on a cruise, I'm going on a cruise!
> 
> *DIS Name - Names - Dining - (Kids Ages) - Celebrations*
> 
> CarolynNC - Carolyn (bet you couldn't see that coming) - second - empty nester - first cruise
> 
> I'm really excited.  It's a good thing I have an October trip to the World to look forward to or I'd be pulling my hair out.  I've been wanting to take a cruise for years but have never been able to get anyone else interested.  In the last few years I've been thinking of doing a solo cruise.  This cruise will probably be ideal for a solo traveler.  I'm almost as excited about the great rate at the Dolphin.  I've always wanted to stay at the Swan/Dolphin but always 'cheap' out.



Welcome Carolyn.     You made a very good choice for your first cruise.  I"m also traveling solo on this one. Hard to be solo when your with 100+ of your new DIS friends.  Pass you glass, have a moogeetoe!


----------



## tmli

Madi100 said:


> I'm surprised there aren't more kids going.  Mine will be there, but we are really hoping the like the kid decks.



I am pretty sure ds (12 at the time) will be coming with us.  We have to talk to him about it before we add him for sure!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

For any females traveling solo that is looking for a cabinmate to split the cost with, PM me.  I have a friend who wants to go but is already going solo on a cruise we are taking this October.  She doesn't post here and I honestly don't think she even knows what a podcast even is but she is very sweet and a real Disney fan (very easy to get along with too - she lets me plan all of her Disney vacations!)  I'd invite her into our room but a third person isn't exactly the most romantic way to celebrate our anniversary  We will invite her to stay with us at the Dolphin though if that is a problem.  Anyway, she'll either be 39 or 40 when we sail and like I said, very easy going.  I know she does not have a problem with an inside stateroom.  Let me know if anyone is interested...

edited to add:  thanks for any interest, but my friend Tracey has found a podcast friend Kathy to cruise with.  Sorry it took me so long to update this post!


----------



## winotracy

Good think I check the numbers sometimes!  Seems that Corey and/or Julie added their information to the first post but didn't update the numbers.  Everything is good now


----------



## MenashaCorp

CarolynNC said:


> I'm going on a cruise, I'm going on a cruise!
> 
> CarolynNC - Carolyn (bet you couldn't see that coming) - second - empty nester - first cruise
> 
> I'm really excited.  It's a good thing I have an October trip to the World to look forward to or I'd be pulling my hair out.  I've been wanting to take a cruise for years but have never been able to get anyone else interested.  In the last few years I've been thinking of doing a solo cruise.  This cruise will probably be ideal for a solo traveler.  I'm almost as excited about the great rate at the Dolphin.  I've always wanted to stay at the Swan/Dolphin but always 'cheap' out.





kab407 said:


> Welcome Carolyn.     You made a very good choice for your first cruise.  I"m also traveling solo on this one. Hard to be solo when your with 100+ of your new DIS friends.  Pass you glass, have a moogeetoe!



Welcome, Carolyn!!  Fear not- plenty of No-Kid-ers going!!  I'm bringing my own empty-nester...  You're gonna have a ball!!    

And the first moe-gee-toe is free...


----------



## DebbieT11

kim I LOVE your idea!  Oh, and do they serve drinks??   



chirurgeon said:


> I had a wild idea.  If there are a bunch of us at the Dolphin the night before the cruise, would we fill one of the buses they use for the transfers to the port?  It might be fun for all of us to be on one bus.  Tracy, how many people do those buses hold?
> 
> Kim


----------



## DebbieT11

Yippee!  More cruisers!  OK, now... for the important stuff.... mo-gee-toes or tekwilla margaritas???   




CarolynNC said:


> I'm going on a cruise, I'm going on a cruise!
> 
> *DIS Name - Names - Dining - (Kids Ages) - Celebrations*
> 
> CarolynNC - Carolyn (bet you couldn't see that coming) - second - empty nester - first cruise
> 
> I'm really excited.  It's a good thing I have an October trip to the World to look forward to or I'd be pulling my hair out.  I've been wanting to take a cruise for years but have never been able to get anyone else interested.  In the last few years I've been thinking of doing a solo cruise.  This cruise will probably be ideal for a solo traveler.  I'm almost as excited about the great rate at the Dolphin.  I've always wanted to stay at the Swan/Dolphin but always 'cheap' out.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

DebbieT11 said:


> Yippee!  More cruisers!  OK, now... for the important stuff.... mo-gee-toes or tekwilla margaritas???



Ahem...why is "or" an option?


----------



## concept5123

deposit down and now all we have to do is wait ....i just cant wait for more info about the fun stuff...


----------



## disneyholic family

well my sister and mom found out about the cruise - i planned on surprising them with it next year.

so it will actually be me, my sister and my mom (rather than me and hubbie).

But for the time being, i'm leaving the names as they are on the reservation..

but it will be girls night out - for 4 days....

i have two rooms reserved, but really the second room is in case my kids decide to come along (they're big kids - 23 and 21)...

my mom, sister and I will be in a one bedroom suite, so there will be plenty of room for the 3 of us in there...

my sister and mom have never been on a disney cruise, and they tend to be somewhat anti-disney, so i hope this cruise is stupendous!!! otherwise i'll never hear the end of it...


----------



## CarolynNC

kab407 said:


> Welcome Carolyn.     You made a very good choice for your first cruise.  I"m also traveling solo on this one. Hard to be solo when your with 100+ of your new DIS friends.  Pass you glass, have a moogeetoe!





MenashaCorp said:


> Welcome, Carolyn!!  Fear not- plenty of No-Kid-ers going!!  I'm bringing my own empty-nester...  You're gonna have a ball!!
> 
> And the first moe-gee-toe is free...





DebbieT11 said:


> Yippee!  More cruisers!  OK, now... for the important stuff.... mo-gee-toes or tekwilla margaritas???





calypso*a*go-go said:


> Ahem...why is "or" an option?




Thanks for the warm welcome.  I'm looking forward to the cruise.  As to my drink choice, I'm more of a Newcastle Ale type gal although I do like an occasional mixed drink or glass of white wine.

Ya'll have a great day.  I've got to get to work. I need to earn the money to pay for my leisure pursuits.


----------



## tmli

I finally did it!!  I listened to my first podcast....dh sat me down last night and we listened to the whole show!  

I am sure it will take me a bit to learn the different personalities and get all of the "inside jokes".....I will consider it research for the cruise!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Congrats Tracey! Won't take too long to get hooked on it.

Fiona


----------



## kab407

CarolynNC said:


> I've got to get to work. I need to earn the money to pay for my leisure pursuits.



Don't you just hate it when works gets in the way??????


----------



## MenashaCorp

winotracy... story?


----------



## georgemoe

New to DIS and the podcasts. DW and I are still reviewing details for our May 08 trip and now you people go and suck me into a cruise for May 09.  

Seriously, just finished reading ALL 50 PAGES and I'm hooked. If it happens this will be our first cruise. What better way than to wet it on DCL! (That sounded funny.  )

I'm off to get a quote. Hope we join this great group!


----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> winotracy... story?



Before one of our previous cruises, we used one of those "find your pirate name" websites.  You plug in information and get a name.  That's mine 



georgemoe said:


> New to DIS and the podcasts. DW and I are still reviewing details for our May 08 trip and now you people go and suck me into a cruise for May 09.
> 
> Seriously, just finished reading ALL 50 PAGES and I'm hooked. If it happens this will be our first cruise. What better way than to wet it on DCL! (That sounded funny.  )
> 
> I'm off to get a quote. Hope we join this great group!



We hope you join us!


----------



## MenashaCorp

MenashaCorp said:


> *Iron Grace Roberts*
> winotracy... story?





winotracy said:


> Before one of our previous cruises, we used one of those "find your pirate name" websites.  You plug in information and get a name.  That's mine



OMG!!! It's the DREAD PIRATE ROBERTS!!!


----------



## tmli

cdnmickeylover said:


> Congrats Tracey! Won't take too long to get hooked on it.
> 
> Fiona



Thanks, Fiona!!  I think you are right...tonight we are listening to something called the email show!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

I listen to them at work while I eat my lunch or after 5pm when most people have left. It's takes my mind away from the fact that I'm actually still here. Where, or where is my lottery win???  

Fiona


----------



## tmli

DH usually listens at work via his ipod.  I think his ipod is the only one in the world that has never had a song downloaded to it!  It is strictly for disney podcasts only!


----------



## rlduvall

I finally committed to the Podcast Cruise.     Just made my deposit.  At this point, since it's just me and not my DH or a friend going, the single occupancy rate was brutal so I went with a Category 11.  Hopefully, I can upgrade to an ocean view.  

Tracy, you can list my name on the front page.  

Looking forward to meeting everyone; well, at least some of you.     (just kidding)


----------



## kab407

rlduvall said:


> I finally committed to the Podcast Cruise.     Just made my deposit.  At this point, since it's just me and not my DH or a friend going, the single occupancy rate was brutal so I went with a Category 11.  Hopefully, I can upgrade to an ocean view.
> 
> Tracy, you can list my name on the front page.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone; well, at least some of you.     (just kidding)



Welcome!   Pass you glass, join us in a moogeetoe!


----------



## MenashaCorp

Welcome aboard, rlduvall!  Better a Sooner Later than Never. 

We're creeping up on 50 rooms, folks!!    (already there with Podcasters)


----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> Welcome aboard, rlduvall!  Better a Sooner Later than Never.
> 
> We're creeping up on 50 rooms, folks!!    (already there with Podcasters)



And quite a few lurkers!  Hey everyone!  You know who I'm talking about.  Just email or PM me, you can still lurk, just let us all know you're going!!


----------



## Madi100

winotracy said:


> And quite a few lurkers!  Hey everyone!  You know who I'm talking about.  Just email or PM me, you can still lurk, just let us all know you're going!!



Can you tell us how many rooms are booked without telling us WHO is booked?


----------



## winotracy

Madi100 said:


> Can you tell us how many rooms are booked without telling us WHO is booked?



Sorry, I can't.  That is something I must leave up to Pete or the other podcast crew to share.  I can tell you that there are quite a few not listed.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Do you realize it's only 24 days until we will be in the 300's????


----------



## winotracy

UrsulasShadow said:


> Do you realize it's only 24 days until we will be in the 300's????



Is that all?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

winotracy said:


> Is that all?



Hey, it's easier if you break it up into little bite-sized pieces!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

UrsulasShadow said:


> Hey, it's easier if you break it up into little bite-sized pieces!



Hence forth known as the "Chicken Strip Theory".


----------



## MenashaCorp

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Hence forth known as the "Chicken Strip Theory".



DINGDINGDINGDINGDING!! We haaaaaave a winner, folks!!  


I do this every trip.  Day 59 - "We're in the 50s!!"


----------



## CarolynNC

Checking in to see what's going on.  I don't want to miss too much pre-trip planning.  I see we have more cruisers.



concept5123 said:


> deposit down and now all we have to do is wait ....i just cant wait for more info about the fun stuff...



Welcome to the DIS and welcome to the cruise.



rlduvall said:


> I finally committed to the Podcast Cruise.     Just made my deposit.  At this point, since it's just me and not my DH or a friend going, the single occupancy rate was brutal so I went with a Category 11.  Hopefully, I can upgrade to an ocean view.
> 
> Tracy, you can list my name on the front page.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone; well, at least some of you.     (just kidding)




Welcome and I'll keep my fingers crossed for your upgrade.  I figured I needed a balcony.  I'm a tad bit claustrophobic so I need space.    Someone a few pages back posted they had a friend looking to split a cabin.  That might be an option if you're looking to save funds.  I've shared convention hotel space with someone I corresponded with on a message board.  It took a leap of faith but worked out in the end.


----------



## rlduvall

CarolynNC said:


> Someone a few pages back posted they had a friend looking to split a cabin.  That might be an option if you're looking to save funds.  I've shared convention hotel space with someone I corresponded with on a message board.  It took a leap of faith but worked out in the end.



  I love my privacy too much.     Actually, horrible as this sounds, I am really looking forward to taking a break from being a great wife, a wonderful mother, an outstanding sister, a responsible manager . . . I get to veg out if I want.   

Thanks everyone for the welcome.


----------



## CarolynNC

rlduvall said:


> I love my privacy too much.     Actually, horrible as this sounds, I am really looking forward to taking a break from being a great wife, a wonderful mother, an outstanding sister, a responsible manager . . . I get to veg out if I want.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the welcome.



I totally understand.  I just wanted to point it out in case you were worried about the solo rate.  I'm paying the solo rate too and feel the same way about my time alone.  It will be nice to answer to nobody and from the sound of this group I may need a place to hide.  

I've just been over on the budget board seeing what's going on in the world of finance.  Maybe I should rethink my options! (Caveat - I swear I'm not charging against my future....just quickly depleting my travel savings account.   )  I plan on winning the $230,000,000 lottery drawing tonight so I should have plenty of discretionary spending money.


----------



## MenashaCorp

CarolynNC said:


> I'm paying the solo rate too and feel the same way about my time alone.  It will be nice to answer to nobody and *from the sound of this group I may need a place to hide*.



OK - I'm taking that personally.   You're PAYING for your first drink.  The rest will depend on how long the supply lasts with "this group."  (JK)  

*rlduvall*- The room ain't gonna matter (sorry if anyone is offended by the lack of grammaticalistic integrity) as much as the Killer Parties that Capt Werner & Co. will throw... I value my privacy highly, too, but I'm convinced that EVERYONE on this cruise will have fun, no matter what form that may take...


----------



## UrsulasShadow

CarolynNC said:


> I totally understand.  I just wanted to point it out in case you were worried about the solo rate.  I'm paying the solo rate too and feel the same way about my time alone.  It will be nice to answer to nobody and from the sound of this group I may need a place to hide.


There may be room left in the cistern...then again...


----------



## Madi100

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Hence forth known as the "Chicken Strip Theory".




That is hilarious.  That one is going to stick.  We'll still be saying it twenty years from now.


----------



## MenashaCorp

UrsulasShadow said:


> Hey, it's easier if you break it up into little bite-sized pieces!





calypso*a*go-go said:


> Hence forth known as the "Chicken Strip Theory".





Madi100 said:


> That is hilarious.  That one is going to stick.  We'll still be saying it twenty years from now.



To quote a wise Iowan, "Where's the Tag Fairy when you need her?"


----------



## SamIAm21

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Hence forth known as the "Chicken Strip Theory".



Here's how I'm handling it.   I figure summer is coming and us northerners know how that just flies by.  Badda Bing, Badda Boom!    Before I know it, it'll be September.  Then with back to school, Halloween, Thanksgiving and the Holidays, it'll be January again before I can say boy howdy!  By January 2009 I figure it's only five months away at that point.   And I'll need the winter to work out and get in shape after the holidays.   So, see, it'll be here before you know it.   

I got this anticipation thing licked!


----------



## Dodie

I just submitted my deposit payment today!

*Dodie and (DH) Phillip (2 adults) - 2nd seating*
    

It's our third cruise.  We did the Magic 7-Day Eastern in 2002 and a Wonder 3-nighter in 2004.

*We need a Podcast Cruise signature JPG like the ones Corey has made for the Podcasters!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MenashaCorp

Welcome!      

And Hi to Greta and Maya! (Menasha was my Siberian Husky's name...MenashaCorp...)

The Podcast cruise _does_ need some logo action.  Good idea!


----------



## winotracy

Dodie said:


> I just submitted my deposit payment today!
> 
> *Dodie and (DH) Phillip (2 adults) - 2nd seating*
> 
> 
> It's our third cruise.  We did the Magic 7-Day Eastern in 2002 and a Wonder 3-nighter in 2004.
> 
> We need a Podcast Cruise signature JPG like the ones Corey has made for the Podcasters!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So you convinced him!!!  Yeah!!  

I did ask Corey for one of the bars that said "I'm going on the Podcast Cruise" but no word yet


----------



## tmli

Its official ds (12) is joining us.....Tracy when you have a minute can you add him to our names on the list.

Anyone else with 11/12 year old kids on the cruise?


----------



## Madi100

tmli said:


> Its official ds (12) is joining us.....Tracy when you have a minute can you add him to our names on the list.
> 
> Anyone else with 11/12 year old kids on the cruise?



We will have an 11 year old daughter at the time of the cruise.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

MenashaCorp said:


> Welcome!
> 
> And Hi to Greta and Maya! (Menasha was my Siberian Husky's name...MenashaCorp...)
> 
> The Podcast cruise _does_ need some logo action.  Good idea!



Our Miniature Schnauzer is also named Greta (but with two t's).  

And I also know that Corey is working on a logo for us but he's been busy with lots of other things.  I believe the logo will be first class (and possibly available on some things we can wear...not just a signature graphic).

My apologies to the entire Roundtable (and Tracy) -- I know we're driving you all nuts with our "urgency" surrounding the cruise...but we just can't help it!


----------



## chirurgeon

Mindy had mentioned doing an Illuminations Cruise the night before the cruise. My question is, do you need a ticket for Epcot?  My step mother might not be getting any park tickets and I don't want to abandon her that night, but I would like her to be able to see Illuminations closer than the Boardwalk area.

Kim


----------



## kab407

chirurgeon said:


> Mindy had mentioned doing an Illuminations Cruise the night before the cruise. My question is, do you need a ticket for Epcot?  My step mother might not be getting any park tickets and I don't want to abandon her that night, but I would like her to be able to see Illuminations closer than the Boardwalk area.
> 
> Kim



We did an Illuminations cruise back in 2005.  We did not need park admission.  We picked up the boat the Yacht/Beach Club, cruise around for a bit and then headed over to Epcot to watch the fireworks.  The boat brought us back to the Y/B. We never left the boat.  It was a blast.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

If there is enough interest/people, instead of an Illuminations cruise, what do y'all think about everyone chipping in for an Illuminations dessert party?  We did one of these for our Disney wedding and it was the highlight of our day - a prime seat for Illuminations (with no worries about anyone shoving you out of your coveted space PPerfectMom!) and all you can eat desserts and drinks (depending on the package).  What does everyone think?

from the offical Disney Wedding site:

Illuminations Parties
Event Times - All IllumiNations parties start 30 minutes before show time and finish 30 minutes after the conclusion of the show. The IllumiNations show is 14 minutes long.

Seating - Certain locations allow for scattered cocktail tables. A set-up fee of $75 would apply for additional tables, chairs and standard linens.

Food & Beverage - A minimum of $18.50 per person is required for private use of any of our viewing locations.

Admission - A $12.50+ inclusive fee per person will be charged for viewing IllumiNations. Convention Guides must escort guests to and from the venue. The cost is $90+ per host for the entire function (based on a 3-hour function), and $20+ for each additional hour. A minimum of one host for every 50 guests is required. Disney charter buses are required to use all venues at Epcot.

Inclement Weather - In case of inclement weather, the client must decide three hours prior to the event whether to move the event indoors. The decision does not change the cancellation payment schedule.

Capacities:

Lower United Kingdom Terrace
Dessert Party/Reception Minimum - 20 guests; Maximum - 120 guests

Upper United Kingdom Terrace
Dessert Party/Reception Minimum - 20 guests; Maximum - 50 guests

Upper French Island
Dessert Party/Reception Minimum - 50 guests; Maximum - 350 guests

Lower French Island
Dessert Party/Reception Minimum - 50 guests; Maximum - 300 guests

French Island Arm
Dessert Party/Reception Minimum - 20 guests; Maximum - 100 guests

Italy Isola
Dessert Party/Reception Minimum - 100 guests; Maximum - 300 guests

For dinner capacities, additional menu options, bar packages and entertainment enhancements, please consult your Disney Event Manager


----------



## kab407

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> If there is enough interest/people, instead of an Illuminations cruise, what do y'all think about everyone chipping in for an Illuminations dessert party?  We did one of these for our Disney wedding and it was the highlight of our day - a prime seat for Illuminations (with no worries about anyone shoving you out of your coveted space PPerfectMom!) and all you can eat desserts and drinks (depending on the package).  What does everyone think?



I'd be interested.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> If there is enough interest/people, instead of an Illuminations cruise, what do y'all think about everyone chipping in for an Illuminations dessert party?  We did one of these for our Disney wedding and it was the highlight of our day - a prime seat for Illuminations (with no worries about anyone shoving you out of your coveted space PPerfectMom!) and all you can eat desserts and drinks (depending on the package).  What does everyone think?



Does it require park admission?  If I'm only going to be there for half a day, I won't want to buy a park ticket.  However, if I'm there for longer (which means I will have been able to sell a child for a better-than-average price), I'm interested.


----------



## rlduvall

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> If there is enough interest/people, instead of an Illuminations cruise, what do y'all think about everyone chipping in for an Illuminations dessert party?  We did one of these for our Disney wedding and it was the highlight of our day - a prime seat for Illuminations (with no worries about anyone shoving you out of your coveted space PPerfectMom!) and all you can eat desserts and drinks (depending on the package).  What does everyone think?




Sounds interesting.  If enough interest and it isn't too expensive I might go for it.  How's that for wishy, washy?


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

I've updated my post to include some more info about Illuminations Dessert parties.  I'm still looking for the different menus available...  of course, like Mindy said before, we do have more than 300 days to go...


----------



## kymickeyfan717

I'm game for the Dessert party if the cost is not too much..


----------



## Madi100

A cruise or the party sounds fun.


----------



## CarolynNC

I was poking around on the cruise board last night and ended up in this thread:

Helpful Information For You Updated 03/06/2008 

I found a link to a Cocoa Beach Pier from Best Western Cam. 

I checked it out last night and of course couldn't really see anything so I decided to go back to it today around 5pm.  It was great watching what I believe was the Wonder leaving port.  It takes a while to figure out how to manuever the camera but once you get the hang of it you can even take a snapshot.

There are links to other area web cams but I liked this one the best.


----------



## tmli

We'd be interested.  I believe you either have a ticket or pay the viewing fee.  But it gets difficult, because then you need to be escorted from backstage and charter a disney bus to get you there.  I think if everyone has a park ticket than you can just meet at the venue.

I have done this as part of another group and it is incredible!  I am not sure how you would go about booking it without being part of a group or DFTW.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> If there is enough interest/people, instead of an Illuminations cruise, what do y'all think about everyone chipping in for an Illuminations dessert party?  We did one of these for our Disney wedding and it was the highlight of our day - a prime seat for Illuminations (with no worries about anyone shoving you out of your coveted space PPerfectMom!) and all you can eat desserts and drinks (depending on the package).  What does everyone think?



We'd probably be up for this as well. We have annual passes so the ticket part isn't a problem. 

Is it 5pm yet???? This work day has been awful and 5pm can't come quick enough. 

Fiona


----------



## MenashaCorp

cdnmickeylover said:


> We'd probably be up for this as well. We have annual passes so the ticket part isn't a problem.
> 
> Is it 5pm yet???? This *work day has been awful* and 5pm can't come quick enough.
> 
> Fiona



Ditto here, Fiona... In the words of Alan Jackson, "It's Five O'clock somewhere..." 


We're up to 49 (plus lurkers and Podcasters).  COME ON, 50!!!!!
I feel a bit like Jerry Lewis...


----------



## cdnmickeylover

ok it's 6pm and I'm finally outta here.  

Fiona


----------



## kab407

cdnmickeylover said:


> ok it's 6pm and I'm finally outta here.
> 
> Fiona



  Here's to a great weekend!


----------



## parrotheadlois

We're definitely interested!

Lois and Greg


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Hey Gang

I notice we have some Lifetime DIS Site Sponsors posting on this thread and booked on the podcast cruise.

You may not be aware of this but all DIS Lifetime Site Sponsors receive an additional $75 Shipboard Credit on any cruise booked through Dreams Unlimited Travel.  This goes for the Podcast Cruise as well.

That's $75 on top of any and all discounts and in addition to any and all shipboard credits already applied.

Unfortunately we do not have an automated process letting us know if a DIS Lifetime Site Sponsor has booked a cruise through Dreams Unlimited Travel so you have to let us know.

Please send Tracy an email and ask her to make sure your reservation is noted for the additional $75 Shipboard Credit.

Thanks
John

If you are interested in becoming a DIS Site Sponsor Click Here for more details.  Please keep in mind that only Lifetime Sponsors are eligible for the Shipboard Credit.


----------



## tmli

So, if someone were to become a lifetime member after they had booked the cruise could the credit still be applied?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Yes - if you become a Lifetime Site Sponsor after you book your cruise the shipboard credit will be applied.

Just to clarify - this shipboard credit is not retroactive to past sailings.  This may seem silly but I have gotten this question before.

John


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

winotracy said:


> I'll have to check but they are standard sized buses. The nice part about doing this is you won't lose spaces due to luggage. DCL picks your luggage up separately.


I don't mean to pressure you, but any word on the bus prices?  Just trying to figure out if price-wise it makes sense to do this as the transfer option from the Dolphin to Port on Cruise Day since it looks like most of us will be at the Dolphin anyway.  That way, I can figure out what other transportation options everyone else needs.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## winotracy

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I don't mean to pressure you, but any word on the bus prices?  Just trying to figure out if price-wise it makes sense to do this as the transfer option from the Dolphin to Port on Cruise Day since it looks like most of us will be at the Dolphin anyway.  That way, I can figure out what other transportation options everyone else needs.  Thanks for your help!



I'm not sure if I understand.  The standard size bus holds 47 passengers.  The question was asked about getting a Disney Cruise Line bus to ourselves.  The cost would be $35 each way for this.  Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

WebmasterJohn said:


> Yes - if you become a Lifetime Site Sponsor after you book your cruise the shipboard credit will be applied.
> 
> Just to clarify - this shipboard credit is not retroactive to past sailings.  This may seem silly but I have gotten this question before.
> 
> John




Oh boy -- just another reason why I should have just signed up as a Lifetime Sponsor in the first place instead of "buying the cheap seats" every year!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

winotracy said:


> I'm not sure if I understand.  The standard size bus holds 47 passengers.  The question was asked about getting a Disney Cruise Line bus to ourselves.  The cost would be $35 each way for this.  Is this what you are looking for?




Tracy -- I think we were hoping it would be a chartered bus at a lower cost, not a DCL transfer.  Didn't you know that you've been promoted to tour guide/tour operator as well?


----------



## winotracy

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Tracy -- I think we were hoping it would be a chartered bus at a lower cost, not a DCL transfer.  Didn't you know that you've been promoted to tour guide/tour operator as well?



I wasn't sure because someone had mentioned getting a bus separately, but the someone else asked about the DCL bus.  I said I would find out how many people it would sit and that's what my post was referring to.  I can certainly look into this though.  

Promotion?  I'm getting a promotion?  Oh John..........


----------



## tmli

I just listened to my second podcast....I think I am starting to figure things out a bit.  I have learned I need to listen to the new one before I start responding to threads here.....after hearing it, many made much more sense!!! 

By the cruise, I should be able to listen to Bawb without an interpreter and actually start to get some of the "inside" jokes.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

tmli said:


> I just listened to my second podcast....I think I am starting to figure things out a bit.  I have learned I need to listen to the new one before I start responding to threads here.....after hearing it, many made much more sense!!!
> 
> By the cruise, I should be able to listen to Bawb without an interpreter and actually start to get some of the "inside" jokes.



You mean you're not plugged in 24/7 listening to all the OLD podcasts???  That's where all the good stuff is!


----------



## firsttimemom

tmli said:


> Its official ds (12) is joining us.....Tracy when you have a minute can you add him to our names on the list.
> 
> Anyone else with 11/12 year old kids on the cruise?



My DD will be 11 1/2 when we sail. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Stroller Boy

Why do I envision the whole DISUnplugged group singing a karoke version of "Scene's from an Italian Restaurant"? on this cruise..  With Kevin giving a review at the end, of course...  "While I enjoyed the bottle of red, they only served bread as an appetizer...."   To the restaurant review guy!!!!  (One of my favorite segments, and I hardly eat on property!!!)


----------



## klam_chowder

WebmasterJohn said:


> Hey Gang
> 
> I notice we have some Lifetime DIS Site Sponsors posting on this thread and booked on the podcast cruise.
> 
> You may not be aware of this but all DIS Lifetime Site Sponsors receive an additional $75 Shipboard Credit on any cruise booked through Dreams Unlimited Travel.  This goes for the Podcast Cruise as well.
> 
> That's $75 on top of any and all discounts and in addition to any and all shipboard credits already applied.
> 
> Unfortunately we do not have an automated process letting us know if a DIS Lifetime Site Sponsor has booked a cruise through Dreams Unlimited Travel so you have to let us know.
> 
> Please send Tracy an email and ask her to make sure your reservation is noted for the additional $75 Shipboard Credit.
> 
> Thanks
> John
> 
> If you are interested in becoming a DIS Site Sponsor Click Here for more details.  Please keep in mind that only Lifetime Sponsors are eligible for the Shipboard Credit.



Thx a mint for this post.   I'd seen others have Dis Sponsor in their sig but didn't know what it meant/how it got there (there's lots here I still don't "get" but don't worry about  ) 

cheers,


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Also, is there a way to see when the current sponsorship is due again?  I honestly have no idea when my year is up.


----------



## MenashaCorp

WebmasterJohn said:


> Hey Gang
> 
> I notice we have some Lifetime DIS Site Sponsors posting on this thread and booked on the podcast cruise.
> 
> You may not be aware of this but all DIS Lifetime Site Sponsors receive an additional $75 Shipboard Credit on any cruise booked through Dreams Unlimited Travel.  This goes for the Podcast Cruise as well.
> 
> That's $75 on top of any and all discounts and in addition to any and all shipboard credits already applied.
> 
> Unfortunately we do not have an automated process letting us know if a DIS Lifetime Site Sponsor has booked a cruise through Dreams Unlimited Travel so you have to let us know.
> 
> Please send Tracy an email and ask her to make sure your reservation is noted for the additional $75 Shipboard Credit.
> 
> Thanks
> John



Can anyone say "integrity?" (You don't get to try, Bawb..)    Not something John was _obligated_ to tell people.  Does anyone think a certain major Mouse-related corporation we all love would volunteer what discounts/credits someone might have coming without being asked?

This is a great way to earn loyalty.


----------



## winotracy

> *50 Rooms So Far...*​



Need I say more


----------



## CamColt

winotracy said:


> Need I say more




Woohoo!  I'm number 50 added to the list!   Do I win a prize? 

Looking forward to cruising with you all!


----------



## OKW Lover

I still don't see Pete & Walter on the list.


----------



## kab407

CamColt said:


> Woohoo!  I'm number 50 added to the list!   Do I win a prize?
> 
> Looking forward to cruising with you all!



You can have the pleasure of buying us all a moogeetoe! 



OKW Lover said:


> I still don't see Pete & Walter on the list.



Nor Bawb & Dianer.  Have we decided on Will and a room? Or is the list really 50 rooms and 1 cistern?


----------



## CamColt

kab407 said:


> You can have the pleasure of buying us all a moogeetoe!...


----------



## kab407

So I guess we're upto 53!

Love ya, Pete!


----------



## maiziezoe

I'm in!!  I'm in!!

I was one of the two podcast cruise winners!!

I am so excited, I could pee!


----------



## kab407

maiziezoe said:


> I'm in!!  I'm in!!
> 
> I was one of the two podcast cruise winners!!
> 
> I am so excited, I could pee!



Congrautulations Ann!  Welcome!

Pass your glass, you deserve a moogeetoe!


----------



## MenashaCorp

maiziezoe said:


> I'm in!!  I'm in!!
> 
> I was one of the two podcast cruise winners!!
> 
> I am so excited, I could pee!





kab407 said:


> Congrautulations Ann!  Welcome!
> 
> Pass your glass, you deserve a moogeetoe!



And some paper!


----------



## DisneyKevin

CamColt said:


> Woohoo!  I'm number 50 added to the list!   Do I win a prize?
> 
> Looking forward to cruising with you all!



Woohoo!!! Welcome aboard Katie!!!!


----------



## maiziezoe

tmli said:


> Its official ds (12) is joining us.....Tracy when you have a minute can you add him to our names on the list.
> 
> Anyone else with 11/12 year old kids on the cruise?



I think I will be bringing my daughter with... she will be 12 when we cruise.

"When we cruise"... I love saying that!


----------



## aaronandterri

I think the illuminations  dessert patry sounds great!!! (i love desserts...yummy )
would it be before or after ?

Where abouts are people staying on property b4 and after, we havent decided which disney hotel yet, but it will be a mod or delux.


----------



## Launchpad11B

aaronandterri said:


> I think the illuminations  dessert patry sounds great!!! (i love desserts...yummy )
> would it be before or after ?
> 
> Where abouts are people staying on property b4 and after, we havent decided which disney hotel yet, but it will be a mod or delux.



Do you know about the deal being offered by the Dolphin? They're offering special rates before and after the cruise. Check it out on page one of this thread.


----------



## CamColt

DisneyKevin said:


> Woohoo!!! Welcome aboard Katie!!!!



Thanks, Kevin!  Knowing this bunch, I'm sure it will be a blast.


----------



## jacstangler

Tracy:  when will Bawb get back to us on deposit on Dolphin? I don't want to miss out.
John


----------



## UrsulasShadow

I was thinking that it might be too early to book for next year, but I went on the Dolphin site, and it appears they are booking...and WOW!  Such a good deal we're getting!  The cheapest room they're listing is $239/night!


----------



## winotracy

Bob should be getting back to everyone about the Dolphin stays this week.  Keep in mind that when everyone gave me their request, your space has been held.  The deposit is just a formality.  For every email that I received about the Dolphin stay, I sent out a confirmation email.  If you did not get an email from me, please send me another note.  Otherwise, you are on the list and have nothing to worry about.  

Thank you!


----------



## Launchpad11B

UrsulasShadow said:


> I was thinking that it might be too early to book for next year, but I went on the Dolphin site, and it appears they are booking...and WOW!  Such a good deal we're getting!  The cheapest room they're listing is $239/night!



Great rate and such a good location! We love the Epcot resorts.


----------



## chickie

maiziezoe said:


> I'm in!!  I'm in!!
> 
> I was one of the two podcast cruise winners!!
> 
> I am so excited, I could pee!



I'm so glad you checked in! I'm the other winner this week! Tracy should be adding us to the list very soon!
See ya then!!!!!


----------



## aaronandterri

thanks...ive emailed Tracy.

Im sure she knows who we are, we email her so often at the moment !!
were on our first disney cruise in a ffew weeks, and cant wait!!

she has been a great help


----------



## disneyholic family

thanks for the heads up on the dolphin deal...
i'll send tracy an email now..
i'll stay there before the cruise....
after the cruise i have to head off to tampa for a conference...


----------



## wdwluvrs

we do not think we will be on this cruise but we do enjoy listening to the podcast   in fact we were just listening to last Tuesdays podcast congratulations to the podcast cruise winners. We are looking forward to the podcast from the cruise


----------



## MrandMissVacation

Please add us to the list
Michelle
Steve
Sarah (9)
Trevor (5)
This is our FIRST DCL trip


----------



## kab407

MrandMissVacation said:


> Please add us to the list
> Michelle
> Steve
> Sarah (9)
> Trevor (5)
> This is our FIRST DCL trip



Welcome!  You are all going to have a blast!


----------



## MrandMissVacation

kab407 said:


> Welcome!  You are all going to have a blast!



Thanks so much. I've been reading as much as I can and learning  all the little tips to make this vacation extra special  

I just hope I have enough time to plan *smirky laugh at myself*


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

MrandMissVacation said:


> Thanks so much. I've been reading as much as I can and learning  all the little tips to make this vacation extra special
> 
> I just hope I have enough time to plan *smirky laugh at myself*



Well you've certainly come to the right place!  

Welcome aboard.


----------



## disneyholic family

CamColt said:


> Woohoo!  I'm number 50 added to the list!   Do I win a prize?
> 
> Looking forward to cruising with you all!




this is going to be my second cruise with Katie.... 
(hey Katie, cruising with me should be prize enough... )



Disneybridein2k3 said:


> If there is enough interest/people, instead of an Illuminations cruise, what do y'all think about everyone chipping in for an Illuminations dessert party?  We did one of these for our Disney wedding and it was the highlight of our day - a prime seat for Illuminations (with no worries about anyone shoving you out of your coveted space PPerfectMom!) and all you can eat desserts and drinks (depending on the package).  What does everyone think?





that sounds like a wonderful idea!!!  I'm definitely up for a desert party!  i hope we can get enough people together for it!


----------



## chirurgeon

My only question on the dessert party is, do you need a park ticket?  Again, I don't know if my step mother will be getting park tickets for this trip.  I wouldn't want to plan something that she could take part in.  The cruise would work since you don't enter the park just the lagoon. 

Kim


----------



## tmli

Typically, if you don't have a park ticket you have to pay 12.95 viewing fee....I am not sure how this would work for just a couple members of the group (i.e is it an everbody or nobody?)


----------



## disneyholic family

chirurgeon said:


> My only question on the dessert party is, do you need a park ticket?  Again, I don't know if my step mother will be getting park tickets for this trip.  I wouldn't want to plan something that she could take part in.  The cruise would work since you don't enter the park just the lagoon.
> 
> Kim



if park admission is an issue, an alternative to the illuminations dessert party might be something similar at the Grand Floridian - but viewing Wishes rather than Illuminations...
i can't remember who had one, but someone on one of the boards here had a dinner party on the beach at the grand floridian, with a view towards the Magic Kingdom....
Private Dining at the GF catered it and set up speakers so that they could hear the Wishes soundtrack....
it's not the same as viewing illuminations from inside Epcot, but it would get around the park admission problem (i'm an AP holder, so it makes no difference to me either way)..
and the private dining people at the GF are fabulous....they can do anything and everything...


----------



## MrandMissVacation

I have diligently read all the posts  on this thread.. I'm all caught up and up to speed.
...THE list has begun
...I hope to keep this a surprise for DD and DS (at least until Christmas), although the idea of 'what do you two want to do today' question followed up with 'nah, Let's go on a Disney cruise' has SO much appeal  

I think I'll take one of those drinky things that sound like a mojito would be good about now:

Thank for for the  welcome


----------



## Disney/Universal Fan

We are signed up for the cruise and would like to be listed.
 Howard and Ashley    Second dining   No celebrations


----------



## LMO429

My fiance and I won the Dis Photo Contest!!!    We still can't believe it!!!!

So count us in on the cruise!!!!!!!! 
Looking forward to meeting everyone!!!!!!!!!! See Ya' All Real Soon!  
Lauren (LMO429) and Rob from NYC


----------



## MrandMissVacation

LMO429 said:


> My fiance and I won the Dis Photo Contest!!!    We still can't believe it!!!!
> 
> So count us in on the cruise!!!!!!!!
> Looking forward to meeting everyone!!!!!!!!!! See Ya' All Real Soon!
> Lauren (LMO429) and Rob from NYC



Congratulations


----------



## cdnmickeylover

LMO429 said:


> My fiance and I won the Dis Photo Contest!!!    We still can't believe it!!!!
> 
> So count us in on the cruise!!!!!!!!
> Looking forward to meeting everyone!!!!!!!!!! See Ya' All Real Soon!
> Lauren (LMO429) and Rob from NYC




Congrats and welcome!!

Fiona


----------



## maiziezoe

LMO429 said:


> My fiance and I won the Dis Photo Contest!!!    We still can't believe it!!!!
> 
> So count us in on the cruise!!!!!!!!
> Looking forward to meeting everyone!!!!!!!!!! See Ya' All Real Soon!
> Lauren (LMO429) and Rob from NYC



  Congrats!!!


----------



## aGoofyMom

Congrats to the winner!  Welcome!

and for the Illuminations Dessert party - count us in - that sounds great!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

My family is seriously considering doing Universal Studios after the cruise instead of WDW.  We'll only have three days as Sunday will pretty much be spent traveling home to the west coast (which takes all stinkin' day!).  I think I'd feel cheated if I had to try and squeeze four parks into three days again like DH and I just did during our Daytona 500 weekend in February.  Plus my ticket is already paid for (Thank You DIS Unplugged!!!) and we'll probably just end up renting a car the whole time.  I guess I'll just wait and see if any of the US resorts have some specials going that we can take advantage of.


----------



## ADP

calypso*a*go-go said:


> My family is seriously considering doing Universal Studios after the cruise instead of WDW.  We'll only have three days as Sunday will pretty much be spent traveling home to the west coast (which takes all stinkin' day!).  I think I'd feel cheated if I had to try and squeeze four parks into three days again like DH and I just did during our Daytona 500 weekend in February.  Plus my ticket is already paid for (Thank You DIS Unplugged!!!) and we'll probably just end up renting a car the whole time.  I guess I'll just wait and see if any of the US resorts have some specials going that we can take advantage of.



Not a bad idea.  My only concern would be passing on that $99 rate at the Dolphin.  If I were to do Universal I would want front of the line privilages which means staying on-site at Universal.


----------



## Dodie

ADP said:


> Not a bad idea.  My only concern would be passing on that $99 rate at the Dolphin.  If I were to do Universal I would want front of the line privilages which means staying on-site at Universal.



Hey ADP! Fellow central Indiana person! You don't accept PMs, so I wanted to chime in and say "hi" here since we'll be on the Podcast Cruise too!


----------



## ADP

Dodie said:


> Hey ADP! Fellow central Indiana person! You don't accept PMs, so I wanted to chime in and say "hi" here since we'll be on the Podcast Cruise too!



Hey Dodie - 

I'm showing that I do accept PMs.  I'll send you one.  Glad you are going on the cruise.  We may have a few other Central Indiana DISers onboard.


----------



## tmli

I was just wondering if anyone else received their Dolphin confirmations from Bob?  Obviously there is no rush....just wanted to be sure I didn't get missed!!


----------



## kab407

tmli said:


> I was just wondering if anyone else received their Dolphin confirmations from Bob?  Obviously there is no rush....just wanted to be sure I didn't get missed!!



I got a reply email from Tracy for my request. I haven't heard anything from Bob either.   I suspect with Easter, the opening of Flower and Garden and recording the podcast yesterday, Bob is just a tiny bit busy. He'll catch up with us.


----------



## winotracy

Hey everyone!

I checked with Bob and we are having some challenges with getting information into the system because 2009 dates aren't out yet.  As long as you have received a confirmation email from me, you will have a room pre or post (or both if it is the case) at the Dolphin for the rate of $99 plus tax for the dates listed in my first post.  Once we are able to update the system, we will advise how you need to pay the deposit.  

Thanks for understanding!


----------



## parrotheadlois

Tracy, thanks for the update.


----------



## Dodie

Made myself a Podcast Cruise logo for my signature.  It's nothing fancy, but I couldn't wait any longer!  (I'm still hoping the DIS web crew comes up with some sort of cool signature logo!)


----------



## MenashaCorp

Dodie said:


> Made myself a Podcast Cruise logo for my signature.  It's nothing fancy, but I couldn't wait any longer!  (I'm still hoping the DIS web crew comes up with some sort of cool signature logo!)



Nice one, Dodie!  I have an idea but lack the software/skill...

Imagine the Wonder in profile with 2 orange Dis Unplugged USB "plugs" as the 2 smokestacks... (being towed by the Kaht)


----------



## SamIAm21

Hey Tracy!!  I think after the cruise I am going to stay at Pop Century and need some park tickets.  I have a Disney Visa and I'm a AAA member!  Exactly when should I start the process of making that reservation with you so that my bags can be transfered from the ship to Pop?   I was thinking I wouldn't really need to do that til maybe November?  What do you think?


----------



## killian_red

pretty cool


----------



## winotracy

SamIAm21 said:


> Hey Tracy!!  I think after the cruise I am going to stay at Pop Century and need some park tickets.  I have a Disney Visa and I'm a AAA member!  Exactly when should I start the process of making that reservation with you so that my bags can be transfered from the ship to Pop?   I was thinking I wouldn't really need to do that til maybe November?  What do you think?



Right now 2009 rates haven't been released yet so it's definitely too early.  We expect them to be released early Fall.  Anytime after that!!

Your bags won't be transferred on their own (without your assistance) from the ship to Pop.  You will have to pick them up in the terminal (with or without the use of a porter) and take them through customs.  You'll then pick up your shuttle to Pop and the driver will assist you with your luggage.


----------



## SamIAm21

winotracy said:


> Right now 2009 rates haven't been released yet so it's definitely too early.  We expect them to be released early Fall.  Anytime after that!!
> 
> Your bags won't be transferred on their own (without your assistance) from the ship to Pop.  You will have to pick them up in the terminal (with or without the use of a porter) and take them through customs.  You'll then pick up your shuttle to Pop and the driver will assist you with your luggage.



Thank you!!


----------



## Squidrific

Ok everyone add me to the list.  I am going with my sister Cat and bringing my dd Katie (13).  I was going to leave Kate in school, but she will never forgive me if I go without her.  I am so excited about meeting everyone and cruising!


----------



## Madi100

Squidrific said:


> Ok everyone add me to the list.  I am going with my sister Cat and bringing my dd Katie (13).  I was going to leave Kate in school, but she will never forgive me if I go without her.  I am so excited about meeting everyone and cruising!




Glad to see you are going.  I saw you posted on the DVC boards.  welcome to the cruise!


----------



## cocowum

Squidrific said:


> Ok everyone add me to the list.  I am going with my sister Cat and bringing my dd Katie (13).  I was going to leave Kate in school, but she will never forgive me if I go without her.  I am so excited about meeting everyone and cruising!



   



I'm happy to see another teen joining our group! DD will be 14 when we sail!


----------



## crewriam816

I want to go! But i might have something that may not allow me too


----------



## hayanyujah847

LMO429 said:


> My fiance and I won the Dis Photo Contest!!!    We still can't believe it!!!!
> 
> So count us in on the cruise!!!!!!!!
> Looking forward to meeting everyone!!!!!!!!!! See Ya' All Real Soon!
> Lauren (LMO429) and Rob from NYC



That is awesome & such a fantastic picture! Congrats!


----------



## chickie

Dodie, 
I love that siggie you made. Makes me wish I was more creative or at least slightly computer literate!


----------



## Madi100

How come Wildeoscar is not on this list yet???


----------



## Dodie

chickie said:


> Dodie,
> I love that siggie you made. Makes me wish I was more creative or at least slightly computer literate!



Thank you. It's really nothing. A little bit of PowerPoint saved as a JPG.  But thanks.

I'm REALLY hoping we get some sort of official logo soon!  (Of course, we do have over a year before the actual trip.) 

This thread has been a little dead.  I'm glad to see it's come back to life today!


----------



## cdfl30

Hi All!  I booked the podcast cruise today for my DH and myself   I am new to the boards but am a long time Disney fan!  I started listening to the podcast in February and quickly became hooked.  I look forward to sailing with all of you!

Tracy, thanks again for being so helpful with everything.  Please add us to the list.

Me:  Candis
DH:  Todd


----------



## klam_chowder

Welcome aboard Candis!  

I'm like you - long time Dis fan and only learned of Podcasts this year.   Hopefully, as my was experience, you'll find them a friendly and  bunch!  

cheers,


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Hey, tomorrow will be the "under 400 day" mark!


----------



## MenashaCorp

So if we add WO and cdfl30... that's fifty niiiiiiiiiiiine........

Let's keep adding and take a look at the tote board!!! C'mon SIXTY!!! (C'mon one hunnert!!)


And Mindy's right on as usual... I stopped keeping track...logged in to DU today...

*Welcome Jason
Your reservation has been assigned to our reservations team.
Your Vacation begins in 400 Days*

    


_Sunscreen is ointment, kind of..._


----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> So if we add WO and cdfl30... that's fifty niiiiiiiiiiiine........
> 
> Let's keep adding and take a look at the tote board!!! C'mon SIXTY!!! (C'mon one hunnert!!)
> 
> 
> And Mindy's right on as usual... I stopped keeping track...logged in to DU today...
> 
> *Welcome Jason
> Your reservation has been assigned to our reservations team.
> Your Vacation begins in 400 Days*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sunscreen is ointment, kind of..._



Only one more to sixty -- come on you lurkers!!!!!!


----------



## SamIAm21

It's still a month away, but on May 10, 2008, we should all be here on the boards and start another thread for the official ONE YEAR countdown.    

You know it seems like a long way off, but time just goes by so fast.   The older you get, the faster it goes!   Summer just flies by and heck, it'll be the holiday season again before we know it!


----------



## cdfl30

klam_chowder said:


> Welcome aboard Candis!
> 
> I'm like you - long time Dis fan and only learned of Podcasts this year.   Hopefully, as my was experience, you'll find them a friendly and  bunch!
> 
> cheers,



Thank you Klam_chowder!  I look forward to being part of the group 

Candis


----------



## MenashaCorp

klam_chowder said:


> *
> Welcome aboard Candis!*
> 
> Hopefully, as my was experience, you'll find them a friendly and  bunch!
> 
> cheers,





cdfl30 said:


> Thank you Klam_chowder!  I look forward to being part of the group
> 
> Candis



OOPS!! I forgot this in my last post.    

*WELCOME ABOARD CANDIS (and DH Todd, of course)!!!* 

And... Um... You already *ARE* part of the group!!  
1) DISer
2) Podcast listener
3) Cruise book-er
4) FL resident, so we all have a place to crash when at WDW or post-cruise..        (jk)   

Come oooooon, sixty!!!


----------



## FireDancer

Hello everyone. As you can tell from my post count this is my first post ever. I have been listening to the podcast for a couple months now and it has become my favorite Disney podcast by far. I figured since I am going on the podcast cruise (with my brother and mom) I should introduce myself. So hello everyone and I look forward to seeing everyone on the boards and then on board.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Welcome! Congrats on booking the cruise. We'll see you there.


----------



## winotracy

FireDancer said:


> Hello everyone. As you can tell from my post count this is my first post ever. I have been listening to the podcast for a couple months now and it has become my favorite Disney podcast by far. I figured since I am going on the podcast cruise (with my brother and mom) I should introduce myself. So hello everyone and I look forward to seeing everyone on the boards and then on board.



Welcome!!  If you want me to add your information to page one, let me know.  I need first names and your dining time.  You'll be number 60.

Did you hear that Menasha Corp?


----------



## Annette_VA

Under 400 days!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Annette_VA said:


> Under 400 days!!



You beat me to it!   
        

*399 DAYS, 15 hours, 57 minutes, 2 seconds!*


----------



## klam_chowder

winotracy said:


> Welcome!!  If you want me to add your information to page one, let me know.  I need first names and your dining time.  You'll be number 50.
> 
> Did you hear that Menasha Corp?



60

cheers,


----------



## winotracy

klam_chowder said:


> 60
> 
> cheers,



Someone's awake!  And it certainly isn't me


----------



## klam_chowder

Checking this thread this morning, I feel like the Pointer Sisters: _I'm SO EXCITED!!! _      

cheers,


----------



## MenashaCorp

woo hoo!!!


----------



## Madi100

How exciting!  I can't wait for this cruise.  I'm glad that we have plenty of things planned between now and then to keep me occupied.


----------



## DisneyKevin

To all of the new folks posting...and cruising....Welcome Aboard.

Kevin


----------



## winotracy

DisneyKevin said:


> To all of the new folks posting...and cruising....Welcome Aboard.
> 
> Kevin


*
Happy Birthday Kevin*​


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Happy Birthday, Kevin!!!


----------



## cocowum

Happy Birthday Kevin!!!


----------



## cdfl30

MenashaCorp said:


> OOPS!! I forgot this in my last post.
> 
> *WELCOME ABOARD CANDIS (and DH Todd, of course)!!!*
> 
> And... Um... You already *ARE* part of the group!!
> 1) DISer
> 2) Podcast listener
> 3) Cruise book-er
> 4) FL resident, so we all have a place to crash when at WDW or post-cruise..        (jk)
> 
> Come oooooon, sixty!!!



Hi MenashaCorp, thanks for making a newbie feel welcome here!!   Oh yeah, and I'll let my husband know he needs to start building on to the house to make room for everyone


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I'm getting really excited about this too!!!  The only bad thing is everytime I read up on the cruise I practically have to sit on my hands to keep from booking something sooner (can you tell I have no patience at all?). 

I didn't look at the first page -- how many are we up to now?


----------



## winotracy

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I'm getting really excited about this too!!!  The only bad thing is everytime I read up on the cruise I practically have to sit on my hands to keep from booking something sooner (can you tell I have no patience at all?).
> 
> I didn't look at the first page -- how many are we up to now?



You know you can book another one sooner!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

winotracy said:


> You know you can book another one sooner!



Somehow I knew you would say that Tracy! 

Nope...I'm holding out for the Pod Squad!!!


----------



## DebbieT11

The front page says 59 rooms....


----------



## UrsulasShadow

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Somehow I knew you would say that Tracy!
> 
> Nope...I'm holding out for the Pod Squad!!!



I'm with Lisa...I'm saving myself.


----------



## SamIAm21

I was listening to the my Castaway Club CD on the way in to work this morning.  It put me in a very "Disney Cruise" frame of mind.   I also watched the Disney Cruise feature on Travel Channel this weekend.  I think that may be the 100th time I've seen it, but everytime I hear Brett Davies' voice (Cruise Director on the Magic) with his Australian accent, it brings me right back to the cruise.


----------



## chirurgeon

60 Rooms!!!!!!!

And over one year to go.  100 rooms here we come.

Kim


----------



## MenashaCorp

chirurgeon said:


> 60 Rooms!!!!!!!
> 
> And over one year to go.  100 rooms here we come.
> 
> Kim



Then 200... then 300... When we get to 87.5, we'll have ten percent of the ship!!


----------



## disneyholic family

chirurgeon said:


> 60 Rooms!!!!!!!
> 
> And over one year to go.  100 rooms here we come.
> 
> Kim



oh my god, that's incredible!!!

and doesn't that number only include the people who are actually listed?
aren't there others who aren't listed?

where will they have enough room for a get together of all of us???????????
they're going to need the main theatre if this keeps up...

and just picture all of that green....
we should all arrive at the port, wearing the same shirt (green or whatever)....
just imagine the reaction of the other passengers when they see a sea of us all in the same shirt......what fun....


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

disneyholic family said:


> and just picture all of that green....
> we should all arrive at the port, wearing the same shirt (green or whatever)....
> just imagine the reaction of the other passengers when they see a sea of us all in the same shirt......what fun....


I think we'd better stick with the podcast shirt - I doubt you'll get Pete in a lime green shirt after his comments about the official Dis color on last week's show.


----------



## cocowum

disneyholic family said:


> and just picture all of that green....
> we should all arrive at the port, wearing the same shirt (green or whatever)....
> just imagine the reaction of the other passengers when they see a sea of us all in the same shirt......what fun....



I think that would be *AWESOME!!!!!*


----------



## disneyholic family

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I think we'd better stick with the podcast shirt - I doubt you'll get Pete in a lime green shirt after his comments about the official Dis color on last week's show.



perfect - the podcast shirt - they should send us each one with our cruise documents with the stipulation that if we're not wearing it when we board, we won't be invited to any of the podcast special events....
just in case there are any slackers....



cocowum said:


> I think that would be *AWESOME!!!!!*



me too!!   just imagine all of us in the DCL terminal waiting to board, all with the podcast shirt on....
the other passengers (will there even be any at this rate?) will think they've been invaded....


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

disneyholic family said:


> perfect - the podcast shirt - they should send us each one with our cruise documents with the stipulation that if we're not wearing it when we board, we won't be invited to any of the podcast special events....
> just in case there are any slackers......



Oh, good call!!!  And you are right - pretty soon, we won't even fit into Diversions!  The only place big enough to hold us will be the theater!!!


----------



## SamIAm21

I think it would be great to see all those Podcast shirts in the terminal.  But here's an easier way and more cost effective way for the PodSquad to get us those shirts... just design a shirt and have it for sale on Cafepress.com.   If the PodSquad doesn't need the proceeds for anything in particular, it could be donated to a charity of their choosing or to offset the cost of throwing all these great parties on board!!


----------



## parrotheadlois

SamIAm21 said:


> I think it would be great to see all those Podcast shirts in the terminal.  But here's an easier way and more cost effective way for the PodSquad to get us those shirts... just design a shirt and have it for sale on Cafepress.com.   If the PodSquad doesn't need the proceeds for anything in particular, it could be donated to a charity of their choosing or to offset the cost of throwing all these great parties on board!!




Great idea!   Something along the lines of May 10-May 14, 2008
First Annual Dis Unplugged Podcast Cruise


----------



## klam_chowder

disneyholic family said:


> perfect - the podcast shirt - they should send us each one with our cruise documents with the stipulation that if we're not wearing it when we board, we won't be invited to any of the podcast special events....
> just in case there are any slackers....
> 
> 
> 
> me too!!   just imagine all of us in the DCL terminal waiting to board, all with the podcast shirt on....
> the other passengers (will there even be any at this rate?) will think they've been invaded....



I like this idea  - more likely everyone will wear it since we'll all have one.  Having to order it separately will be a hassle for some, and really who ends up benefitting is all those shipping places.  

Of course I like the idea of a customized shirt - maybe just an extra logo on a sleeve.

However, wearing the boarding t-shirt should be optional since we don't want to add stress to dis'ers vacations - little suzie doesn't want to wear lime green today, clumsy DH spilt coffee down his when getting ready  

I don't think anyone who signs on for a podcast cruise is going to be shy about wearing their t-shirt   We'll have to fend off the other passengers who'll all be clamoring to find out if they can get one too  

cheers,


----------



## cdnmickeylover

We've been on a couple of cruises now where we've made customized shirts and worn them to board. It was actually quite fun. The castmembers had a great time with it. We also had lanyards that people wanted to buy!! It was really funny with lots of people asking where we got the tshirts. We explained about the DIS a lot of all three cruises. 

Fiona


----------



## SamIAm21

parrotheadlois said:


> Great idea!   Something along the lines of May 10-May 14, 2008
> First Annual Dis Unplugged Podcast Cruise




Yeah, I wish it were 2008!   Unfortunately, it'll have to read 2009!


----------



## SamIAm21

klam_chowder said:


> I like this idea  - more likely everyone will wear it since we'll all have one.  Having to order it separately will be a hassle for some, and really who ends up benefitting is all those shipping places.
> 
> Of course I like the idea of a customized shirt - maybe just an extra logo on a sleeve.
> 
> However, wearing the boarding t-shirt should be optional since we don't want to add stress to dis'ers vacations - little suzie doesn't want to wear lime green today, clumsy DH spilt coffee down his when getting ready
> 
> I don't think anyone who signs on for a podcast cruise is going to be shy about wearing their t-shirt   We'll have to fend off the other passengers who'll all be clamoring to find out if they can get one too
> 
> cheers,




I really didn't think it was fair to ask the DIS, who is already planning this cruise with all its perks, to create and give a t-shirt to all of us, so I thought it would be nicer if we offered to buy our own.


----------



## klam_chowder

SamIAm21 said:


> I really didn't think it was fair to ask the DIS, who is already planning this cruise with all its perks, to create and give a t-shirt to all of us, so I thought it would be nicer if we offered to buy our own.



I agree   I wasn't seeking another freebie either  I know they'll already be doling out for the on-board surprises so I'd be happy to pitch in for the shirt. I'm guessing they'd planned to give us a trinket of some sort - they could give us the t-shirt instead (of course if they didn't plan on giving us trinkets then we'd pay for the shirt, np)  

I just think the distribution should be easy for people - if it comes with their cruise docs then everyone has it.

Of course, DU is prolly lovin' us now for the logistical nightmare of matching itins with shirt sizes  

cheers,


----------



## DisneyKevin

Your cruise documents will come directly from DCL approximately 10 - 14 days prior to departure.

They are sent 3 day ground via UPS and can not be sent to a PO Box.

I doubt we can get them to mail out shirts.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Kevin -- I bet DU is soooo happy you've got all of us planning the entire event! 

Hey, if we're guilty of anything -- it's having too much enthusiasm!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

We're thrilled that y'all are excited.

We are too.


----------



## disneyholic family

apparently recognizing tongues planted firmly in the cheek is more difficult than i thought...


----------



## pershing

Wow I cannot keep up with this thread! It flies!

Are we doing a T-shirt for the cruise? Please let me know.

We leave for WDW next weekend and I'm about to lose my mind!  I just peeked in to see if I could catch up, but there's no way! I'm gonna have to try when I get back.


----------



## parrotheadlois

61 rooms, 61 pages on this thread. Coincidence?


----------



## winotracy

parrotheadlois said:


> 61 rooms, 61 pages on this thread. Coincidence?



Pretty much   

Anyone here going to the May 4 podcast taping?


----------



## amyhughes

Ok, I may have made a deal with the Devil but we probably are coming.

Still working on DH who has never entertained the idea of cruising or being at sea (doesn't like the idea so much).  But, My Grandma.  My Sainted, Lovely, Grandma has said she would like to come with us.

Instead of booking a Level 4 Stateroom, could we get 2 Level 9 Staterooms that are adjoining?

I am just trying to get all this in a row so when I spring it on my DH I have an answer for every possible question!  So, it would be DH, DS6, DS4, DGM, and Me.

I have never cruised before, what better way to start right??? Oh just lie to me!


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> Pretty much
> 
> Anyone here going to the May 4 podcast taping?



I am!  Are you going to be there Tracy?


----------



## winotracy

amyhughes said:


> Ok, I may have made a deal with the Devil but we probably are coming.
> 
> Still working on DH who has never entertained the idea of cruising or being at sea (doesn't like the idea so much).  But, My Grandma.  My Sainted, Lovely, Grandma has said she would like to come with us.
> 
> Instead of booking a Level 4 Stateroom, could we get 2 Level 9 Staterooms that are adjoining?
> 
> I am just trying to get all this in a row so when I spring it on my DH I have an answer for every possible question!  So, it would be DH, DS6, DS4, DGM, and Me.
> 
> I have never cruised before, what better way to start right??? Oh just lie to me!



I would certainly consider two category 9 staterooms rather than one category 4, especially if you have three adults.  Having two bathrooms would be a big plus.  



kab407 said:


> I am!  Are you going to be there Tracy?



Yes


----------



## parrotheadlois

SamIAm21 said:


> Yeah, I wish it were 2008!   Unfortunately, it'll have to read 2009!



oh, duh - sometimes I am just so blonde!! 

But I still want a 'FIRST ANNUAL' PODCAST CRUISE SHIRT.  (t-shirt, polo/golf shirt?)

Someone with talent (that would not be me) could design one through Cafe Press.  

Someone could take orders (ok, I could handle that), and I guess that might involve paying for them in advance (trusting me not to abscond with the money) and having them ready for distribution, perhaps at the Swan before the cruise (and at the dock for those not going to the Swan first).   

Of course, we'd have to order extras for those people who decide how attractive we all look in our wonderful matching shirts and absolutely have to have one!

and all of this cannot take place soon because I don't want to have to keep track of these shirts for OVER A YEAR! 


talk among yourselves.....


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I feel certain Corey and the gang are already working on a logo/t-shirts, etc.  I'm as impatient as the rest of you...but I think we should just let them take care of it.  Afterall -- it's still over a year before you'd even be wearing it!  Not to mention all of us on the weight loss thread are going to have to get ours right before we go so we can be sure and get our new, smaller size!!! (Fingers and toes crossed!)


----------



## DisneyKevin

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I feel certain Corey and the gang are already working on a logo/t-shirts, etc.  I'm as impatient as the rest of you...but I think we should just let them take care of it.  Afterall -- it's still over a year before you'd even be wearing it!  Not to mention all of us on the weight loss thread are going to have to get ours right before we go so we can be sure and get our new, smaller size!!! (Fingers and toes crossed!)



I was going to post something very similar.

We understand the excitement and anticipation....but if you can find the inner strength   and patience  ....I think good things will come your way.

With 13 months to go....who knows how many more people will decide to join us....and as Lisa said, who knows what size we will all be wearing 13 months from now....so ordering shirts now would just be a logistical nightmare. I know I dont want to store X number of shirts for 13 months.

I'm not trying to be a "buzz kill", I just don't want anyone to get the impression that we have forgotten about any of the details.

Trust me....the ideas bouncing around for this cruise are very, very cool.

Also...stay tuned for more details regarding the live podcast taping. We were involved in a planning meeting yesterday and this is starting to shape up into something pretty freakin' cool.  

And before you ask....no...I cant give hints as the details arent finalized and things could change.

Kevin


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> Also...stay tuned for more details regarding the live podcast taping. We were involved in a planning meeting yesterday and this is starting to shape up into something pretty freakin' cool.
> 
> And before you ask....no...I cant give hints as the details arent finalized and things could change.
> 
> Kevin



The Podcast Crew
Tracy
something pretty freakin' cool!!!!

   Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## cocowum

DisneyKevin said:


> I was going to post something very similar.
> 
> We understand the excitement and anticipation....but if you can find the inner strength   and patience  ....I think good things will come your way.
> 
> With 13 months to go....who knows how many more people will decide to join us....and as Lisa said, who knows what size we will all be wearing 13 months from now....so ordering shirts now would just be a logistical nightmare. I know I dont want to store X number of shirts for 13 months.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a "buzz kill", I just don't want anyone to get the impression that we have forgotten about any of the details.
> 
> Trust me....the ideas bouncing around for this cruise are very, very cool.
> 
> Also...stay tuned for more details regarding the live podcast taping. We were involved in a planning meeting yesterday and this is starting to shape up into something pretty freakin' cool.
> 
> And before you ask....no...I cant give hints as the details arent finalized and things could change.
> 
> Kevin




        

Kevin, I don't think we are going to make it, especially with tantalizing tidbits like this!  

This is me---->       and it's still 13 mo away. 

Boy, I wish I could be at the "live" taping but we're not coming down til August. Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## parrotheadlois

From your ears to God's that I'll be wearing a smaller size


----------



## Annette_VA

Man, Kevin's post is all abuzz with exciting teases!

I want so badly to go to the taping.  That's our anniversary weekend, though.  Wonder if DH would mind if I skipped down for a solo weekend to see the show?


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Annette_VA said:


> Man, Kevin's post is all abuzz with exciting teases!
> 
> I want so badly to go to the taping. That's our anniversary, though. Wonder if DH would mind if I skipped down for a solo weekend to see the show?


Must be a good time for weddings - that is our anniversary too!  (well, May 8th)  I so wish I could be there in person for the announcements about the cruise but I guess I will have to hear about them on the podcast.  I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Madi100

DisneyKevin said:


> I was going to post something very similar.
> 
> We understand the excitement and anticipation....but if you can find the inner strength   and patience  ....I think good things will come your way.
> 
> With 13 months to go....who knows how many more people will decide to join us....and as Lisa said, who knows what size we will all be wearing 13 months from now....so ordering shirts now would just be a logistical nightmare. I know I dont want to store X number of shirts for 13 months.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a "buzz kill", I just don't want anyone to get the impression that we have forgotten about any of the details.
> 
> Trust me....the ideas bouncing around for this cruise are very, very cool.
> 
> Also...stay tuned for more details regarding the live podcast taping. We were involved in a planning meeting yesterday and this is starting to shape up into something pretty freakin' cool.
> 
> And before you ask....no...I cant give hints as the details arent finalized and things could change.
> 
> Kevin




I'm not sure if your posts on this issue are helpful or painful.  Either way, I'm very excited about the cruise.


----------



## aGoofyMom

I keep forgetting to check in on this thread - then it takes me too long to catch up...must remember.... 

I know none of you will believe me but my DCL cruise planning kit has been here for at least a month & I have only thumbed through the brochure part once.  I haven't opened the DVD at all.   

Only because I will be in the world in 23 days and have been trying to pay attention to that as we have some first timers we are travelling with.  BUT I did figure out that since I am flying home May 8, 2008, and have booked a couple of nights at the Dolphin for pre & post cruise...I will be arriving for the cruise, May 8. 2009.  Completely cool & not planned. (will I last a whole year?)

Had I been planning properly for this spring, I would be arrivng on May 4 instead of May 5.  I couldn't switch it because this next trip is a weekender for me - it just happens that my weekend falls during the week.  (shift work - what can ya do?)


----------



## maiziezoe

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Must be a good time for weddings - that is our anniversary too!  (well, May 8th)  I so wish I could be there in person for the announcements about the cruise but I guess I will have to hear about them on the podcast.  I'm so excited!!!



  That was the anniversary from my first marriage! I remember May 4th being a beautiful day.


----------



## SamIAm21

Thanks for the tease Kevin, but I can understand where you are coming from.   When I plan a Disney trip, I don't tell my daugther until about a month beforehand because I can only handle about 30 days worth of "how many more days" and are we going to be doing this and that?   What about this?   Am I going to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique again, etc. ad infinitum...   What do you mean Pirates is going to be closed while we are there!!  

I was just throwing out Cafe Press as a means to an end in terms of getting people shirts without the PodSquad having to be involved except for possibly designing them.   

I'm sure the plans you are formulating are wonderful and I can't wait, and I promise not to bug you for at least the next nine months about the plans!  

If we all lost five lbs. a month for the next nine months, we'd all be doing really swell.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

SamIAm21 said:


> If we all lost five lbs. a month for the next nine months, we'd all be doing really swell.



Ha ha...can we be doing really svelte instead?  I just like the sound of that better!


----------



## SamIAm21

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Ha ha...can we be doing really svelte instead?  I just like the sound of that better!




Sure, sounds good to me.  Svelte is swell!!


----------



## parrotheadlois

maiziezoe said:


> That was the anniversary from my first marriage! I remember May 4th being a beautiful day.




May 2nd was my anniversary from my first marriage - also a beautiful day


----------



## kab407

maiziezoe said:


> That was the anniversary from my first marriage! I remember May 4th being a beautiful day.





parrotheadlois said:


> May 2nd was my anniversary from my first marriage - also a beautiful day



April 28th for me.  One of the happiest days in my life!  My family and friends had cake and champaign waiting when I got home from court. I showed the papers much like I did my engagement ring 9 years earlier.


----------



## chirurgeon

OK, its been an entire week since Tracy updated the room count.  Now that means one of 2 things. Tracy is being a real slacker.  I'm sure she has nothing to do with free dining being announced.            

 Or, nobody else has let her know to add their name to the first page of this thread.  

What do you all think?  Is Tracy the slacker or is it our fellow travellers?

Kim


----------



## winotracy

chirurgeon said:


> OK, its been an entire week since Tracy updated the room count.  Now that means one of 2 things. Tracy is being a real slacker.  I'm sure she has nothing to do with free dining being announced.
> 
> Or, nobody else has let her know to add their name to the first page of this thread.
> 
> What do you all think?  Is Tracy the slacker or is it our fellow travellers?
> 
> Kim



I'm voting for the fellow travelers!  Tracy is no slacker


----------



## concept5123

hey tracy were going!!!!! deposit down.....yay now we play the waiting game...oh yea can we please get out names on the front page... its chris and erica our first cruse and were gona consiter it part one of our honeymoon ....lol


----------



## kab407

concept5123 said:


> hey tracy were going!!!!! deposit down.....yay now we play the waiting game...oh yea can we please get out names on the front page... its chris and erica our first cruse and were gona consiter it part one of our honeymoon ....lol



Welcome Chris and Erica and congratulations!  What a way to start you lives together!  

Pass your glass and join us in a pitcher of moogeetoes.  What the cistern.....


----------



## ADP

concept5123 said:


> hey tracy were going!!!!! deposit down.....yay now we play the waiting game...oh yea can we please get out names on the front page... its chris and erica our first cruse and were gona consiter it part one of our honeymoon ....lol



What a great way to celebrate your marriage.  Congratulations!


----------



## Madi100

concept5123 said:


> hey tracy were going!!!!! deposit down.....yay now we play the waiting game...oh yea can we please get out names on the front page... its chris and erica our first cruse and were gona consiter it part one of our honeymoon ....lol




Welcome aboard!


----------



## winotracy

Anybody notice who I just added to the list?


----------



## MenashaCorp

winotracy said:


> Anybody notice who I just added to the list?



Mommyceratops?!?  Cool!!    Welcome Aboard!!

If I'm right, can I pick a number??!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I completely missed mommyc on the list...OMG, that is fabulous!!!


----------



## mommyceratops

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I completely missed mommyc on the list...OMG, that is fabulous!!!



Thanks for noticing me.  I am still in shock about it, but we decided to do it. Seeing my name on there made it feel real.


----------



## winotracy

mommyceratops said:


> Thanks for noticing me.  I am still in shock about it, but we decided to do it. Seeing my name on there made it feel real.



Let me know if you want me to add more information.  Welcome aboard!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Kevin is going to be so excited that his BFF is cruzin' w/the Squad !!!


----------



## cocowum

winotracy said:


> Anybody notice who I just added to the list?



   Yay, mommyc!!!!!!


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> Anybody notice who I just added to the list?





mommyceratops said:


> Thanks for noticing me.  I am still in shock about it, but we decided to do it. Seeing my name on there made it feel real.



KIMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

OK.  I've been having a really crappy day.  This has completely turned it around.  You, Mindy, myself.  We are going to have a blast.  We finally get the chance sit around and have a drink (or two or three) together.  


Pass your glass and join me in a moogeetoe.   I'll pour one for Mindy.  I'm sure she'll be along soon.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

kab407 said:


> You, Mindy, myself.  We are going to have a blast.  We finally get the chance sit around and have a drink (or two or three) together.




What, the rest of us can't have a drink with you?  I guess we're just no fun... (Just kidding -- I'm gonna horn my way in to the circle of booze!)


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> What, the rest of us can't have a drink with you?  I guess we're just no fun... (Just kidding -- I'm gonna horn my way in to the circle of booze!)



Pass your glass this a-way!   Plenty of rum.  

If we need more, I'm sure WO can grow it!


----------



## DisneyKevin

calypso*a*go-go said:


> The circle of booze



I love that scene of Mufasa and Simba sharing a 12 pack.


----------



## ADP

mommyceratops said:


> Thanks for noticing me.  I am still in shock about it, but we decided to do it. Seeing my name on there made it feel real.



You need to change your signature with a podcast cruise countdown.  Glad you are joining us!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

kab407 said:


> Pass your glass this a-way!   Plenty of rum.
> 
> If we need more, I'm sure WO can grow it!



I swear, as soon as I read this it made me think of "Living With The Land" @ Epcot and hydroponically grown rum.  Can't you just picture the bottles hanging from all the metal tubing?


----------



## bettyann29

Add us to the list..   Paid deposit today..   

Me and DH.. although he doesnt know it yet.. 

Betty and Bruce..  

Thanks !


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Welcome aboard Betty and Bruce !!!


----------



## kab407

bettyann29 said:


> Add us to the list..   Paid deposit today..
> 
> Me and DH.. although he doesnt know it yet..
> 
> Betty and Bruce..
> 
> Thanks !



Welcome Betty! And what Bruce dosen't know, won't hurt him!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

mommyceratops said:


> Thanks for noticing me.  I am still in shock about it, but we decided to do it. Seeing my name on there made it feel real.


MommyC!!!!!! Yippeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

calypso*a*go-go said:


> What, the rest of us can't have a drink with you? I guess we're just no fun... (Just kidding -- I'm gonna horn my way in to the circle of booze!)


I'll drink with you Lisa - I wasn't invited either


----------



## okaybye

Alright... I'm in.  
I've been listening to the podcast for about a year... am relatively new to the boards... Disney fan forEVER  ... never cruised. 

I'm one of those people that is not necessarily surrounded by people that 'get it'... so I did Disney solo last time.  And I may very well do this cruise solo...  But after reading the first 25 pages of posts, this sounds like the only place anyone could ever WANT to be in May '09! 

I'm a'comin'... just got to get the ducks in a row and the deposit paid...

And congrats to all you fabulous winners out there!  (I cheer for you out loud every time I hear someone win--gets rather funny looks when iPod'ing at work )  

Happy days, y'all!!!


----------



## cocowum

okaybye said:


> Alright... I'm in.
> I've been listening to the podcast for about a year... am relatively new to the boards... Disney fan forEVER  ... never cruised.
> 
> I'm one of those people that is not necessarily surrounded by people that 'get it'... so I did Disney solo last time.  And I may very well do this cruise solo...  But after reading the first 25 pages of posts, this sounds like the only place anyone could ever WANT to be in May '09!
> 
> I'm a'comin'... just got to get the ducks in a row and the deposit paid...
> 
> And congrats to all you fabulous winners out there!  (I cheer for you out loud every time I hear someone win--gets rather funny looks when iPod'ing at work )
> 
> Happy days, y'all!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

Welcome Aboard!   

We're up to 65 (officially...with reports of lurkers hiding in the tall grass...)

This cruise is Africa hot!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I'll drink with you Lisa - I wasn't invited either


Don't worry...everyone will have a chance to drink with everyone else...I'm pretty sure we're all "equal opportunity" drunks around here!


----------



## chickie

Mindy,
I'm not a big drinker, but I love the occasional "cosmo"! (Maybe I'll even try out the famous "mojeeto" on this cruise)!  drinking1
Looking forward to ALL the festivities and meeting EVERYONE!

Okaybye, Welcome Aboard! It's gonna be a blast!:


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> Don't worry...everyone will have a chance to drink with everyone else...I'm pretty sure we're all "equal opportunity" drunks around here!



Amen!!!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I'll drink with you Lisa - I wasn't invited either



Perfect...we'll start our own little C.O.B. (Circle of Booze) and be known henceforth as the COBettes! 

(Okay, okay -- I have to confess:  I'm actually a real wimp when it comes to drinking.  I have maybe two or three alcoholic beverages a year.  However, I really do enjoy a good fru-fru drink with an umbrella from time to time and look forward to sipping a few on the cruise!)


----------



## bettyann29

kab407 said:


> Welcome Betty! And what Bruce dosen't know, won't hurt him!



I agree!  

I just have to find another cruise going out of Port Canaveral the week before..  We originally had a cruise booked out of California and would be getting back on May 3rd..  so Im thinking we may cruise with another cruiseline from May 3rd- 10th and then get off that ship and on to Wonder on the 10th..  Dh really wanted to go on that California one but if I can find a good one, he'll be fine..  This way we wont have to pay for the airfare twice.. so see Im saving him money..  That'll be my way of introducing this to him..  

He knows how much I love Disney.. so he's used to it by now..


----------



## UrsulasShadow

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Perfect...we'll start our own little C.O.B. (Circle of Booze) and be known henceforth as the COBettes!
> 
> (Okay, okay -- I have to confess:  I'm actually a real wimp when it comes to drinking.  I have maybe two or three alcoholic beverages a year.  However, I really do enjoy a good fru-fru drink with an umbrella from time to time and look forward to sipping a few on the cruise!)



Okay, so the COBettes are going to be the ones passed out in the Adult Pool area, snoring loudly with their little umbrellas drooping from the corner of their gaping mouths?


----------



## cocowum

calypso*a*go-go said:


> (Okay, okay -- I have to confess:  I'm actually a real wimp when it comes to drinking.  I have maybe two or three alcoholic beverages a year.  However, I really do enjoy a good fru-fru drink with an umbrella from time to time and look forward to sipping a few on the cruise!)




*ahem*, My name is Cocowum and I can't hold my booze.   After several sips of the afore mentioned fruity drink, I begin to experience facial numbness, a few more sips, everything becomes extremely funny  after a few more sips, I'm in tears  and then I pass out. (or take off something  )

Sadly, DH has forbid me to have a drop of liquor on this cruise.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

cocowum said:


> *ahem*, My name is Cocowum and I can't hold my booze.   After several sips of the afore mentioned fruity drink, I begin to experience facial numbness, a few more sips, everything becomes extremely funny  after a few more sips, I'm in tears  and then I pass out. (or take off something  )
> 
> Sadly, DH has forbid me to have a drop of liquor on this cruise.


Then into the cistern with DH, because you sound like a lot of fun with a little rum'n'fruity in ya.


----------



## kab407

The Circle of Booze?  You think we can get Sir Elton to re-record this for the cruise?


My name is Kathy and I am a lush......


----------



## Madi100

cocowum said:


> *ahem*, My name is Cocowum and I can't hold my booze.   After several sips of the afore mentioned fruity drink, I begin to experience facial numbness, a few more sips, everything becomes extremely funny  after a few more sips, I'm in tears  and then I pass out. (or take off something  )
> 
> Sadly, DH has forbid me to have a drop of liquor on this cruise.




One would think to your DH that the parenthesis would be worth the other effects of the drinking   I don't hold my alcohol well either.  I'm a pretty cheap date.


----------



## cocowum

UrsulasShadow said:
			
		

> Then into the cistern with DH, because you sound like a lot of fun with a little rum'n'fruity in ya.


 you might be on to something... ​


Madi100 said:


> One would think to your DH that the parenthesis would be worth the other effects of the drinking   I don't hold my alcohol well either.  I'm a pretty cheap date.



Dh frowns on public nudity.  

Guess I'll just have to sneak out after he's asleep.


----------



## okaybye

Okay, as I will most likely be traveling solo... we cannot have the husbands imprisoning the wives when there's drinking to be done (unless they're into that kinda thing )... I have to have someone to play with!  And I'm pretty sure the Podcast crew will get sick of their admiring throngs at some point! 

Heather
banana: somewhere btwn a lush and a cheap date )


----------



## kab407

okaybye said:


> Okay, as I will most likely be traveling solo... we cannot have the husbands imprisoning the wives when there's drinking to be done (unless they're into that kinda thing )... I have to have someone to play with!  And I'm pretty sure the Podcast crew will get sick of their admiring throngs at some point!
> 
> Heather
> banana: somewhere btwn a lush and a cheap date )



Heather welcome! 

I am also doing this cruise solo.  Trust me, by time this cruise rolls around, you'll have a 100+ new friends waiting for you in the terminal.  I don't think there's going to be any imprisoning of wives going on.  Just a little time out in the cistern for the guys...


----------



## DisneyKevin

okaybye said:


> Okay, as I will most likely be traveling solo... we cannot have the husbands imprisoning the wives when there's drinking to be done (unless they're into that kinda thing )... I have to have someone to play with!  And I'm pretty sure the Podcast crew will get sick of their admiring throngs at some point!
> 
> Heather
> banana: somewhere btwn a lush and a cheap date )



Ok....I read this as "admiring thongs" and thought....ok...I'm not going.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

DisneyKevin said:


> Ok....I read this as "admiring thongs" and thought....ok...I'm not going.



OMG...poking out mind's eye.....


----------



## okaybye

DisneyKevin said:


> Ok....I read this as "admiring thongs" and thought....ok...I'm not going.



Uh.... no.  And thanks for the visual!  I didn't think it was that kind of cruise ...


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

UrsulasShadow said:


> OMG...poking out mind's eye.....



Geez...do me a favor and poke mine out too, would ya?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Hey cocowum:  It could be worse, I start drinking and all of a sudden I think I'm a great dancer...the only problem is my Electric Slide is more like an Electric Slip 'n' Slide!!! 

(Did I just age myself, or what?)


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

UrsulasShadow said:


> Okay, so the COBettes are going to be the ones passed out in the Adult Pool area, snoring loudly with their little umbrellas drooping from the corner of their gaping mouths?


You must be hanging around Kevin too much causing his psychic abilities to rub off you!


----------



## tmli

Dh and I love the occasional "fru-fru" drink as well!  Unfortunately we are.. um... somewhat out of practice! 

Maybe by the time we cruise our group would have lost so much weight we will all be in thongs!!  Or maybe not....

I think we need to all make a promise to each other, a solemn vow.

Raise your right hand and repeat after me....."I promise, no matter how buff my butt gets, that I will respect my fellow cruisers.  No matter how hot I think I have gotten I will not partake in the ritual of thong wearing"


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> Ok....I read this as "admiring thongs" and thought....ok...I'm not going.



Great!  I now have to spend the rest of the day with that image in my mind.    Thanks Kevin.


----------



## kab407

tmli said:


> I think we need to all make a promise to each other, a solemn vow.
> 
> Raise your right hand and repeat after me....."I promise, no matter how buff my butt gets, that I will respect my fellow cruisers.  No matter how hot I think I have gotten I will not partake in the ritual of thong wearing"



I promise!


----------



## tickledtink33

tmli said:


> Dh and I love the occasional "fru-fru" drink as well!  Unfortunately we are.. um... somewhat out of practice!
> 
> Maybe by the time we cruise our group would have lost so much weight we will all be in thongs!!  Or maybe not....
> 
> I think we need to all make a promise to each other, a solemn vow.
> 
> Raise your right hand and repeat after me....."I promise, no matter how buff my butt gets, that I will respect my fellow cruisers.  No matter how hot I think I have gotten I will not partake in the ritual of thong wearing"



Darn, now I need to go out and buy a new bathing suit! LOL


----------



## calypso*a*go-go




----------



## cocowum

DisneyKevin said:


> Ok....I read this as "admiring thongs" and thought....ok...I'm not going.



   Thanks for that visual.  

(I sending out this silent prayer...please, please let there be no thongs aboard the Wonder.)


----------



## cocowum

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Hey cocowum:  It could be worse, I start drinking and all of a sudden I think I'm a great dancer...the only problem is my Electric Slide is more like an Electric Slip 'n' Slide!!!
> 
> (Did I just age myself, or what?)



    Well at least you're awake after 1 drink. I'll be face down in my Mogeetoo.


----------



## cocowum

Hey Guys I just saw this over on the Cruise Board and I thought I'd pass it along. 


libpetersen said:


> Announcement from Passporter -
> 
> The Disney Cruise Line has joined several other major lines by announcing updated smoking regulations for its ships. Starting Saturday, April 19 on the Wonder, and Sunday, April 20 on the Magic, the new policy extends the no-smoking policy to every indoor area, including the clubs in the adult entertainment districts on Deck 3 forward (Diversions, Cadillac Lounge, Beat Street, etc.). Smoking is still allowed on guests' private verandahs. The outdoor smoking areas have been moved from port to starboard. Those are the deck 4 promenade, and outdoor areas on decks 9 and 10. The comfy smoking area immediately outside the entrance to the Cove Cafe on Deck 9 forward has been moved to the opposite side of the deck, as it was on the port side. As always, smoking is not allowed anywhere near the Mickey Pool.



Looks like I might be having that drink after all.


----------



## MenashaCorp

When will they announce the puppet-friendly and puppet-free zones?

 

65 rooms so far.. wow...


----------



## SamIAm21

MenashaCorp said:


> When will they announce the puppet-friendly and puppet-free zones?
> 
> 
> 
> 65 rooms so far.. wow...




I'm thinking the whole ship is a puppet free zone!  

Also, has anything more been said or done to "mark" the 365 day out mark on May 10, 2008?   We need to have an on line party that Saturday evening!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

SamIAm21 said:


> I'm thinking the whole ship is a puppet free zone!
> 
> Also, has anything more been said or done to "mark" the 365 day out mark on May 10, 2008?   We need to have an on line party that Saturday evening!!



My mint is growing well...all I need is rum and a couple of limes, and I'm there!


----------



## kab407

Perhaps a little "371-days-till" party at the Podcast recording on May 4th?


----------



## SamIAm21

Okay, first off, no matter how good I look  ((and at 43 just how good can you look?   There is gravity ya know!!)) there won't be any thongs for the throngs and I want to join the COBettes.   Girls I can drink!!  I can drink all day long and well into the night.   Of course, no one would see me again for several days afterward.  Also, given that I am cruising with my 8 y/o daughter, I will need to remain fairly sober during daylight hours.  She's a terrible tattletale!!

Minty mojitos... I can taste them now!!


----------



## chickie

SamIam21,
I'm right there with ya, sister! I'll be 43 on the cruise, too! (But, I never could hold my liquor!!!) 
My dd will be 9 on the cruise; maybe they can entertain each other in the kids club whilst we sip on our lovely mojitos!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Have to laugh -- I think we'll have to have a girls club for all those who will be 43 on the cruise as I will be too.  

Son is almost 22 though so I'll have to bow out since I don't have a daughter. 

Can't wait for this cruise. 

Fiona


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I was 43 once...sniff, sniff.


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I was 43 once...sniff, sniff.



Yea, I remember 43 also.


----------



## winotracy

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I was 43 once...sniff, sniff.



I'm not there yet


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> I'm not there yet



youngin' !


----------



## Madi100

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I was 43 once...sniff, sniff.



Will you tell me some stories so I'm prepared for it when I get there


----------



## winotracy

Madi100 said:


> Will you tell me some stories so I'm prepared for it when I get there


----------



## SamIAm21

chickie said:


> SamIam21,
> I'm right there with ya, sister! I'll be 43 on the cruise, too! (But, I never could hold my liquor!!!)
> My dd will be 9 on the cruise; maybe they can entertain each other in the kids club whilst we sip on our lovely mojitos!




My daughter will be nearly 9 as she is a June baby.  So, she'll be 8 11/12.  And yes, I would love to sip lovely mojitos in the adult area on those nicely padded loungers with anyone who wants to sip one with me!!   Ahhh, I remember it well!   

My mother told me when I turned 40.   Enjoy these years, they are the best years of your life.  And honestly, so far she's right.   I don't have as much financial struggling, well except for gas prices and the fact that my 401k seems a little short these days, and I'm still fit and healthy enough to goof around like a 20 year old, but it just takes me a bit longer to recuperate.   So, if you want to know what it feels like to be 40, just think about 20 and add in a few extra kinks in the muscles from time to time and that whole gravity thing.   Not too bad really.


----------



## kab407

Madi100 said:


> Will you tell me some stories so I'm prepared for it when I get there



To put it simply, the only thing(s) that didn't go south were the girls. I guess not having kids was my saving grace.  My vision got so bad after turning 40,  I am not even a candidate for laser correction. The knees creak and pop, the shoulder had to be repaired and I can barely stay awake past 11 on the weekend. (yea, fun date!).

The best part of being past 43, a lot of life experience and wisdom that enables me to sort out what is really important from the bull and the ability to call people on it.


----------



## chirurgeon

winotracy said:


> I'm not there yet




Do we need to get a tuna wet suit for Tracy to match Regina's?

Kim (Who hasn't seen 43 in quite a while)


----------



## MenashaCorp

Still working toward 43 here...  

Oh and one more thing...


----------



## MenashaCorp

Happy Post One Thousand, Podcast Cruise Thread!!!!  

 

I found the big font.


----------



## kimisabella

Hey if you reverse 43, you've got my age - I can still hang out with you guys though, right?


----------



## ADP

Since we are all throwing out our ages I'm staring 40 right in the face these days, but alas I can still say I'm in my 30's!  

So if we are brave enough to admit our ages who will be the first one brave enough to post a photo of themselves and/or their family?


----------



## SamIAm21

ADP said:


> Since we are all throwing out our ages I'm staring 40 right in the face these days, but alas I can still say I'm in my 30's!
> 
> So if we are brave enough to admit our ages who will be the first one brave enough to post a photo of themselves and/or their family?



For me it's not a matter of being brave, but I really dislike posting photos of myself on the Internet.   I have posted pics of my daugther that are shown from a far distance so as not to totally make out her face or features.   Too many "oddballs" out there ya know!


----------



## SamIAm21

kimisabella said:


> Hey if you reverse 43, you've got my age - I can still hang out with you guys though, right?



If you were born prior to 1987, I'll hang out with you!


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Happy Post One Thousand, Podcast Cruise Thread!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I found the big font.


----------



## Annette_VA

MenashaCorp said:


> Happy Post One Thousand, Podcast Cruise Thread!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I found the big font.




    


Oh, and I'll be 37 in June


----------



## okaybye

kimisabella said:


> Hey if you reverse 43, you've got my age - I can still hang out with you guys though, right?



Me too!  We can have the 43ers... and the 34ers...


----------



## okaybye

Annette_VA said:


> Oh, and I'll be 37 in June



I just read the little thingys under your name... I already want to have a couple mo-gee-tos with ya...   I'm with you on the cantaloupe... AND on Alton Brown  ...

Hmmm... wonder what the DCL folks are gonna do with the run on mint that they're gonna get... or what their faces are gonna do with 100+ people ordering "Mo-gee-tos"  (Love ya, Bawb... promise... you're just an icon now... you're gonna have to roll with it )  

I can feel Pete rolling his eyes... I'm in trouble


----------



## kimisabella

okaybye said:


> Me too!  We can have the 43ers... and the 34ers...



Sounds good


----------



## chirurgeon

I have been listening to my Podcast archive and I heard Julie and Corey weren't able to get reservations at Palo when they were on the Wonder last autumn.  Pete said they book up fast on the 3 and 4 day cruises.  I REALLY want to go to Palo.  I wonder if there is anyway to get a Podcast night at Palo?  After all, by that time we should have at least half the ship.   

I want Palo, I want Palo, I want Palo, I want Palo, I want Palo, I want Palo.

Kim


----------



## kab407

chirurgeon said:


> I have been listening to my Podcast archive and I heard Julie and Corey weren't able to get reservations at Palo when they were on the Wonder last autumn.  Pete said they book up fast on the 3 and 4 day cruises.  I REALLY want to go to Palo.  I wonder if there is anyway to get a Podcast night at Palo?  After all, by that time we should have at least half the ship.
> 
> I want Palo, I want Palo, I want Palo, I want Palo, I want Palo, I want Palo.
> 
> Kim



If Palo on the Wonder has a private dinning room like on the Magic,we may be able to do is link our reservations and see if they will give us the private room.  I was able to do this for a family trip of 13 on the Magic. I am not sure how many the room holds, but it looked like at least 20 - 24.


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> If Palo on the Wonder has a private dinning room like on the Magic,we may be able to do is link our reservations and see if they will give us the private room.  I was able to do this for a family trip of 13 on the Magic. I am not sure how many the room holds, but it looked like at least 20 - 24.



The room holds a maximum of 14.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

kimisabella said:


> Hey if you reverse 43, you've got my age - I can still hang out with you guys though, right?


 
Count me in for the 34 year olds!


----------



## kimisabella

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Count me in for the 34 year olds!



OK, your in!


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> The room holds a maximum of 14.



That's all?   Well, I had a lot to drink that night........


----------



## SamIAm21

chirurgeon said:


> I have been listening to my Podcast archive and I heard Julie and Corey weren't able to get reservations at Palo when they were on the Wonder last autumn.  Pete said they book up fast on the 3 and 4 day cruises.  I REALLY want to go to Palo.  I wonder if there is anyway to get a Podcast night at Palo?  After all, by that time we should have at least half the ship.
> 
> I want Palo, I want Palo, I want Palo, I want Palo, I want Palo, I want Palo.
> 
> Kim



If you are a Castaway Club member, you'll have a better shot because you'll be able to book at 90 days rather than 75 days for those who are doing their first sailing!  Count 90 days out, mark it on your calendar and be up early that day!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

SamIAm21 said:


> Count 90 days out, mark it on your calendar and be up early that day!




Ughhh -- Those early morning calls can sometimes make me hate living on the west coast!


----------



## winotracy

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Ughhh -- Those early morning calls can sometimes make me hate living on the west coast!



The West Coast folks have it better when it comes to DCL.  The bookings open at 12 EST.  So West Coasters can start booking at 9pm the night prior.

Booking for new cruisers is on February 24 at midnight.  West Coast can beginning booking at 9pm February 23.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Thanks Tracy -- I didn't realize that...I just assumed it was the usual 7am EST !!!


----------



## chirurgeon

Unfortunately this is my first Disney Cruise, so I guess I'll be staying up until midnight on February 24th.  

Kim


----------



## Annette_VA

chirurgeon said:


> Unfortunately this is my first Disney Cruise, so I guess I'll be staying up until midnight on February 24th.
> 
> Kim



Now, will it be us having to make all these reservations, or will it be Tracy?  DU agents do ADRs for WDW - do they do cruise reservations as well??


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hey Gang,

Let me see if I can help...

Corey and Julie booked their cruise as a "last minute" thing. They were not booked to sail at the opening of the window of opportunity. That was the biggest hurdle they faced in getting a Palo reservation.

The dates for booking will depend on certain things. The booking windows for booking Palo, shore excursions etc and they are as follows:

Guests staying in categories 1,2 and 3 suites can book *105* days prior to departure.

Casyaway Club members (returning guests) who have completed at least one previous sailing with DCL can book *90* days prior to departure.

Everyone else can book *75* days prior to departure.

The booking window opens at 12:01am on the appropriate day. You must be paid in full and be sure that your birth dates have been listed on your reservation prior to that day.

Disney Cruise Line has set up a website at www.DisneyCruise,com that allows you to see your reservation in the Disney system and on the appropriate day, book Palo, shore excursions, spa appointments etc, This can all be done at this website.

As there are so many folks going, everyone will be responsible for booking their own chosen activities. There is no way Tracy and I can book them all in a timely fashion.

Also...please keep in mind, that on popular sail dates....and it seems that this a popular sail date....guests have been known to crash the DCL system. This involves guests getting messages that your cruise is not paid in full, that all allotted spots for a certain activity is full and finding that some of the things that had been confirmed were wiped out when the system crashes.

With that in mind, we would strongly recommend that you visit www.DisneyCruise.com in advance of your booking day and register as a user as you will need to log in on each subsequent visit. We would also recommend that you familiarize yourself with the process of booking your chosen activities.

Now....with all the technical stuff out of the way...you should also know that not getting your chosen activity of the first day does not mean that you will not get to do what you want to do.

We have seen things become available after being listed as not available. 

We also know that a precentage of the available spaces are held for folks boarding the ship as not everyone has a computer (I know.....I cant imagine it either). This offeres another opportunity for booking the activity you desire.

And finally....please keep in mind that we have many things in the planning process and hope to have them announced prior to the days listed above.

If you have any questions....just let us know.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Annette_VA

Thanks for the info, Kevin!  I was starting to feel sorry for you & Tracy if you were going to be the ones booking all the reservations!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

DisneyKevin said:


> If you have any questions....just let us know.



Do you really mean *any* question?  

Are we only limited to one?  Because if we are, I just blew my allotment on a question about a question!


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Do you really mean *any* question?
> 
> Are we only limited to one?  Because if we are, I just blew my allotment on a question about a question!



Kevin said, "questions" plural.  I take that to mean more than one.

(good guts scene on Greys's)


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

kab407 said:


> Kevin said, "questions" plural.  I take that to mean more than one.



Are you sure?  Darn...there goes my second one!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

DisneyKevin said:


> Now....with all the technical stuff out of the way...you should also know that not getting your chosen activity of the first day does not mean that you will not get to do what you want to do.
> 
> We have seen things become available after being listed as not available.
> 
> We also know that a precentage of the available spaces are held for folks boarding the ship as not everyone has a computer (I know.....I cant imagine it either). This offeres another opportunity for booking the activity you desire.


This is good info to know - you can also only book 1 Palo dinner and 1 Palo brunch as well, but on our last cruise 3/07 we were able to ask if there werer any cancellations after the first night and we able to get in the very next night.  Keep your mind open (but not so open that your brains fall out) to different dates/times that might not be your first choice too.  If you don't limit yourself to one particular time/day, you'll have a better chance of booking instead of being disappointed.


----------



## chirurgeon

Thanks Kevin.  I knew there were too many of us for you and Tracy to make all of our reservations.  Does Palo have first and second seating like the main dining? I don't mind being up at midnight.  Does anyone know what day of the week February 24th is?

Kim


----------



## winotracy

chirurgeon said:


> Thanks Kevin.  I knew there were too many of us for you and Tracy to make all of our reservations.  Does Palo have first and second seating like the main dining? I don't mind being up at midnight.  Does anyone know what day of the week February 24th is?
> 
> Kim



Palo does have two seatings each night.  February 24 is a Monday I believe.


----------



## chirurgeon

Thanks Tracy.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> (good guts scene on Greys's)


"Intestines in the hand!"


----------



## DisneyKevin

I really meant question*s*

Ask away.


----------



## mommyceratops

DisneyKevin said:


> I really meant question*s*
> 
> Ask away.



Just showing love before I start my questions!     

 I am trying to catch up and kind of lost......


----------



## LMO429

UrsulasShadow said:


> "Intestines in the hand!"



I love Grey's but I got so freaked out with the guys guts everywhere!!  Crazy!...I couldn't take it anymore I'm bad with bloods and gore so I tivoed it and hopefully will get the "guts" to watch the rest of it tonight!

Kevin..thanks so much for the information on the cruise I am a DCL newbie and can use all the help I can get


----------



## kab407

mommyceratops said:


> Just showing love before I start my questions!
> 
> I am trying to catch up and kind of lost......



Let's see if I can help:

Ursula is digging a cistern so she can capture Will so she can convince him to be the future husband for her daughter.  But, you knew that already.

There is a group who are either 34 or 43. 

There will be the Circle of Booze on the cruise.

Palo reservations will be going up for bids.

Some guy stalked Pete at Universal, won a cruise and now had a dollhouse with doll sized Podcasters. This dollhouse may or may not be on the ship.

Your BFF is willing to answer any and all questions. (Lord save him.)

Anything else?


----------



## LMO429

kab407 said:


> Let's see if I can help:
> 
> Ursula is digging a cistern so she can capture Will so she can convince him to be the future husband for her daughter.  But, you knew that already.
> 
> There is a group who are either 34 or 43.
> 
> There will be the Circle of Booze on the cruise.
> 
> Palo reservations will be going up for bids.
> 
> Some guy stalked Pete at Universal, won a cruise and now had a dollhouse with doll sized Podcasters. This dollhouse may or may not be on the ship.
> 
> Your BFF is willing to answer any and all questions. (Lord save him.)
> 
> Anything else?




I have to go back in the thread and read about the Circle Of Booze that sounds like fun!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

calypso*a*go-go said:


>



Oh, and don't forget...NO THONGS!


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> Oh, and don't forget...NO THONGS!



That's right!  How could one forget that important detail.


----------



## cocowum

I love when Kevin brings out the big font.


----------



## Madi100

kab407 said:


> Let's see if I can help:
> 
> Ursula is digging a cistern so she can capture Will so she can convince him to be the future husband for her daughter.  But, you knew that already.
> 
> There is a group who are either 34 or 43.
> 
> There will be the Circle of Booze on the cruise.
> 
> Palo reservations will be going up for bids.
> 
> Some guy stalked Pete at Universal, won a cruise and now had a dollhouse with doll sized Podcasters. This dollhouse may or may not be on the ship.
> 
> Your BFF is willing to answer any and all questions. (Lord save him.)
> 
> Anything else?




I just realized that I will be in that 34 age group when we cruise.  I'm a little slow.  With age comes wisdom, and I just haven't gotten any yet


----------



## DisneyKevin

cocowum said:


> I love when Kevin brings out the big font.



What can I say?

Big boys deserve BIG fonts.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Having never done a 4 day cruise (all have been 7) does the 4 day have a palo brunch or tea? 

We've done the brunch before and the tea (which we loved btw but we are big tea drinkers and love the tea at the Grand Floridian) and dinner.

We had an ok brunch experience -- we were in the separate dining room and were so hot it was stunning - they wouldn't bring in fans or anything to cool the room down so that did have a bearing on our thoughts of the brunch.

Dinner - well we had the most obnoxious server that really didn't make the meal enjoyable at all -- he sniffed when we said we didn't want any alcohol, brought pizza and told us "this won't be like what you are used to" and then basically told us we were having the chocolate souffle for dessert (I wanted this anyway but... we weren't given any options). We haven't been back for dinner since and I don't think I could drag Jim there anyway. And no we didn't complain (we're Cdns and Kevin is still teaching us that it's ok to complain, politely, rather than just never going back) as yes we did still tip.  

Fiona


----------



## robind

I need to catch up on this tread, but count me in officially.  I made my deposit last night, got the confirmation today.

I am coming alone (so far) - my name is Robin, I've been assigned early seating but will probably start bugging my TA to change to late.  By the time this cruise rolls around it will be my SECOND DCL cruise and my ninth overall cruise.

Can't wait to met everyone.


----------



## kab407

robind said:


> I need to catch up on this tread, but count me in officially.  I made my deposit last night, got the confirmation today.
> 
> I am coming alone (so far) - my name is Robin, I've been assigned early seating but will probably start bugging my TA to change to late.  By the time this cruise rolls around it will be my SECOND DCL cruise and my ninth overall cruise.
> 
> Can't wait to met everyone.



Welcome Robin. 

I know there is a tremendous amount of sadness here right about now but, welcome.  I am also doing this cruise solo.  As I wrote to another solo, by time this cruise rolls around, you'll have a hundred or so new friends waiting  for you in the terminal. So read thru the thread and catch up, watch out for the cistern and pass you glass and join me in a moegeetoe for Bob.


----------



## FireDancer

Are we going to rebrand this the Bob Varley Memorial Podcast Cruise?


----------



## kab407

Tracy it was a pleasure to meet you yesterday. I wish it were under happier circumstances.

You need to work on getting Webwizard Alex on the cruise! I hope Kevin & John give you access to blog. I'd love a first hand account of the Roy.


----------



## mommyceratops

kab407 said:


> Tracy it was a pleasure to meet you yesterday. I wish it were under happier circumstances.
> 
> You need to work on getting Webwizard Alex on the cruise! I hope Kevin & John give you access to blog. I'd love a first hand account of the Roy.




Wow! Kathy looking at your ticker it is one year away!! I am still in disbelief I am going....Guess I need to think about a passport?!


----------



## whoami123456789

1


----------



## whoami123456789

1


----------



## kab407

mommyceratops said:


> Wow! Kathy looking at your ticker it is one year away!! I am still in disbelief I am going....Guess I need to think about a passport?!



 Yes you do! 

Kim, I will tell you this right now, Passport photos are on the same scale as DMV photos.  Outside of a complete make-over, they will not look good.  My Mom is on her third set of photos.  She does not like any of them. I think she is going to try the local photo store.  She'll pick from the 4.   My current one, I look like death warmed over! I was coming thru passport comtrol on my recent trip to Portugal.  The guard looked twice.  Yea, that good.  

Apply!


----------



## SamIAm21

My passport photo is atrocious as well!   I don't care because anything that gets me on the ship is okay by me!   I look about 30 lbs heavier than I am and I look like I am way ticked off at someone!!

Sheesh!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

My passport picture didn't look great but at least it looked like me til I sent it in. In the picture that's included in my passport I look sunburned!!! like I've already been on vacation. I'm actually very pale which is how the original picture looked but somehow in the process I went on vacation and returned sunburnned. Not a great photo. The same thing happened to Jim's photo and my DS's photo so it must be something in the processing.  

Fiona


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I hope that Diana will be on the cruise with us.


----------



## MenashaCorp

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I hope that Diana will be on the cruise with us.



Same here.  Hopefully by then this sinking feeling in my stomach will have lessened. No pun intended.  *sigh*


----------



## Hedy

MenashaCorp said:


> Same here.  Hopefully by then this sinking feeling in my stomach will have lessened. No pun intended.  *sigh*



  I keep on telling myself it's a year away, but sans Bob I'm not as excited as I was a month ago.  But I'm going to hang on.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> Yes you do!
> 
> Kim, I will tell you this right now, Passport photos are on the same scale as DMV photos.  Outside of a complete make-over, they will not look good.  My Mom is on her third set of photos.  She does not like any of them. I think she is going to try the local photo store.  She'll pick from the 4.   My current one, I look like death warmed over! I was coming thru passport comtrol on my recent trip to Portugal.  The guard looked twice.  Yea, that good.
> 
> Apply!



Unfortunately, mine looks just like me....


----------



## DebbieT11

Yikes... thanks for the reminder.... i've got the passport applications filled out, just gotta do the photos and get them sent off.  Sheesh....


----------



## mommyceratops

So I wont even bother getting make up for my picture?!


----------



## mommyceratops

Hedy said:


> I keep on telling myself it's a year away, but sans Bob I'm not as excited as I was a month ago.  But I'm going to hang on.



I am sure Bob would be happy to let Pete or Kevin where his speedo in honor of him!


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> Unfortunately, mine looks just like me....



You mean the lovely and demure Mindy?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> You mean the lovely and demure Mindy?



(ahem) you forgot sweet.


----------



## DisneyKevin

While I think it's a great idea for everyone to have a passport....

U.S citizens will not be required to have a passport for the Podcast Cruise.

A driver's license and birth certificate will work finely.

(Even sweet, demure, cistern digging Mindy.)

You can see the U.S. Government's regulations here:

http://travel.state.gov/passport/passport_1738.html


Kevin


----------



## DisDarling

Ok, I am SERIOUSLY thinking about going on the Cruise. I would be on my own, so I was curious who else is going alone and how did you start finding out the prices? Thanks everyone!!

I really want to meet all of you DISers!!  

Amy


----------



## quietgirll

hmmm....but i was under the impression that if something happened and say...we got stranded in the bahamas and had to fly back, or an emergency arose and we had to fly back, we needed a passport...my luck, i wouldnt get one, and something would happen and i would need it!! hmm...but maybe i could just become a permanent resident of castaway cay....


----------



## Hedy

DisDarling said:


> Ok, I am SERIOUSLY thinking about going on the Cruise. I would be on my own, so I was curious who else is going alone and how did you start finding out the prices? Thanks everyone!!
> 
> I really want to meet all of you DISers!!
> 
> Amy


I just filled out the request on Dreamsunlimited.com.  I was pleasantly surprised at what the cost was for a solo.  



mommyceratops said:


> I am sure Bob would be happy to let Pete or Kevin where his speedo in honor of him!


----------



## winotracy

quietgirll said:


> hmmm....but i was under the impression that if something happened and say...we got stranded in the bahamas and had to fly back, or an emergency arose and we had to fly back, we needed a passport...my luck, i wouldnt get one, and something would happen and i would need it!! hmm...but maybe i could just become a permanent resident of castaway cay....



You are correct, if you need to fly home, you would need a passport.  I'm certain this is one of the reasons Kevin recommends having one.


----------



## kab407

DisDarling said:


> Ok, I am SERIOUSLY thinking about going on the Cruise. I would be on my own, so I was curious who else is going alone and how did you start finding out the prices? Thanks everyone!!
> 
> I really want to meet all of you DISers!!
> 
> Amy



Amy,  I am doing this cruise solo. (Kevin & John don't you dare mention this to my Mom.) Honestly, this is the one cruise where as a solo will certinly not be solo. You can request a quote from Dreams Unlimited.


----------



## wildeoscar

And there will be a few pre cruise activities in WDW... so far we have a round of mini golf... the who can make the tallest Dole Whip Contest at Captain Cooks while watching the fireworks from Poly Beach, and who can be the most embarrassed at Adventures Club during a live performance.

Aboard ship.. there will be a class on sock puppets, karaoke, and a lot of pointing and giggling.


----------



## kab407

wildeoscar said:


> And there will be a few pre cruise activities in WDW... so far we have a round of mini golf... the who can make the tallest Dole Whip Contest at Captain Cooks while watching the fireworks from Poly Beach, and who can be the most embarrassed at Adventures Club during a live performance.
> 
> Aboard ship.. there will be a class on sock puppets, karaoke, and a lot of pointing and giggling.



You forgot the male Speedo modeling by the adult pool  Or is that where the pointing and giggling comes in?


----------



## mommyceratops

kab407 said:


> You forgot the male Speedo modeling by the adult pool  Or is that where the pointing and giggling comes in?



I thought it was Speedo attire only?! Anyone with a Lime Green?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Well...there's always Borat's lime green mankini (sorry, can't post a picture as I don't want to get banned!).


----------



## mommyceratops

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Well...there's always Borat's lime green mankini (sorry, can't post a picture as I don't want to get banned!).



 
There you go! Julie can wear it also....it would be better than matching outfits for the pool!! 

Crocs made to match it also!


----------



## froggy5657

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Well, with a little sweet talkin' at my kids' school...I'll be there too!!!



I am just going with my mom. I don't really care about what the teachers think  Also, our school system is pretty good about us taking trips mid year. !!


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Well...there's always Borat's lime green mankini (sorry, can't post a picture as I don't want to get banned!).



Pete's mentioned a few times he likes Borat.........


----------



## SamIAm21

A year from today, I'll be finishing up my packing, sticking my Disney Cruise tags on my luggage and checking in for my flight to Orlando!!

Woohoo!   365 days is a long wait, but soon we'll be there!


----------



## winotracy

SamIAm21 said:


> A year from today, I'll be finishing up my packing, sticking my Disney Cruise tags on my luggage and checking in for my flight to Orlando!!
> 
> Woohoo!   365 days is a long wait, but soon we'll be there!



A year from today I'll be on my flight to Orlando, picking up a car and off to the Dolphin to meet many of you!


----------



## wildeoscar

A year from now, will i still be wearing this?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Oskey, there are certain things that that top are meant to be covering...


Don't mind me...I'm just jealous.


----------



## winotracy

wildeoscar said:


> A year from now, will i still be wearing this?



Who took that picture of you?


----------



## wildeoscar

the young woman in the store was nice enough to tie the back and snap the pic.


----------



## DisneyKevin

This will allow you to hide amongst the sequin trees....as long as it's sequin season.


----------



## chirurgeon

A year from this time I will be checking into the Dolphin.  And maybe heading into Epcot.  I'm not sure what time my step mother will be arriving.  I'm a first flight of the morning kind of girl.

Kim


----------



## kab407

wildeoscar said:


> A year from now, will i still be wearing this?



     

It's even worse close up!

I gotta ask.  I may regret this, but.  What sort of bottom come with that top?  String? Thong?


----------



## kimisabella

DisneyKevin said:


> This will allow you to hide amongst the sequin trees....as long as it's sequin season.



To me, they look like snakes - when is not ever sequined snake season?


----------



## winotracy

kimisabella said:


> To me, they look like snakes - when is not ever sequined snake season?



OMG, now you got me looking at the picture more to see what exactly it is


----------



## cdnmickeylover

I think we have found a mascot.  

Picture made my day (and that tells you just what kind of a day I'm having -- the best that can be said is that it's Friday!!)

Fiona


----------



## Annette_VA

wildeoscar said:


> the young woman in the store was nice enough to tie the back and snap the pic.



That poor girl needs a raise!!   

A year from now, we'll be checked into the hotel and hopefully at a park (maybe in line to get a Dole Whip?)


----------



## wildeoscar

kab407 said:


> It's even worse close up!
> 
> I gotta ask.  I may regret this, but.  What sort of bottom come with that top?  String? Thong?



I didn't look at the bottoms, but they were some sort of mix and match separates i guess...  I was not that through, I just spotted them and laughed.


----------



## kab407

wildeoscar said:


> I didn't look at the bottoms, but they were some sort of mix and match separates i guess...  I was not that through, I just spotted them and laughed.



Oscar!

This is a very important part of the total ensamble. You know, top, bottom, camo sequined coverup, matching pool bag. Don't make Mindy and I have to dress you! She has enough to handle with poor Will in the cistern.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> Oscar!
> 
> This is a very important part of the total ensamble. You know, top, bottom, camo sequined coverup, matching pool bag. Don't make Mindy and I have to dress you! She has enough to handle with poor Will in the cistern.



Well, at least Will is easy to care for, in that lovely blue jumpsuit I make him wear...
I don't know WHAT to do with Oskey, though.


----------



## Madi100

wildeoscar said:


> I didn't look at the bottoms, but they were some sort of mix and match separates i guess...  I was not that through, I just spotted them and laughed.



Phew!  I thought maybe you were wearing them and we just couldn't see them


----------



## kab407

Happy One Year Anniversary Until the Podcast Cruise!!!!!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> Happy One Year Anniversary Until the Podcast Cruise!!!!!!



You missed the chat last night, Kathy!  Pete, John, Kevin, Alex, Rex and I, and several others, like Kim (chirurgeon) rang in the "one year until Podcast Cruise" at midnight...

I'm so excited!  One year!  One more spring, summer, fall, and winter !


----------



## chirurgeon

That was fun, I had a great time.  My only problem with the cruise is, I can't make any of my reservations until 75 days out.  Unfortunately I can't afford cat 1, 2 or 3.

Oh well, as long as Palo doesn't fill up before then.

Kim


----------



## firsttimemom

wildeoscar said:


> And there will be a few pre cruise activities in WDW...  who can be the most embarrassed at Adventures Club during a live performance....


 
BTDT and it wasn't pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisDarling

wildeoscar said:


> A year from now, will i still be wearing this?



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    You rock Oscar!!!

Amy


----------



## aGoofyMom

I am sorry I haven't been here for the one year out celebrating.  I can say, though, that we flew home from the Poly exactly one year to the day before we check in to the Dolphin for our Pre-cruise stay.  While awaiting our ride to the airport, we zipped over to MK and rode HM twice.  The second time, we were handed dream ears on our way out.  We stopped for Dole Whips while leaving and toasted Bawb (again - second Dole Whip of the trip) and then 365 days until our return!

Oscar - LOVE the photo!


----------



## DebbieT11

Dang!  I missed the one year anniversary mark..... rats.  Oh well... I'm still REALLY excited about this cruise....lol.....


----------



## mommyceratops

What?! A chat without me?!!!!!!! 

WO I LOVE the pic!!!!!!! Oh man, that is awesome!! I might have to send DH that pic maybe that will get him ready for the cruise?


----------



## Annette_VA

I'm so bummed that I missed the chat 

I was out of town, at my parent's for Mother's Day, and didn't even think to check the computer.  Waaah!


----------



## mommyceratops

Daddyceratops tried to post this but had to ask me for computer help!   I tried to freak him out but he handled the pic well....here was his response WildOscar....






He thought this might get us in the mood!!!  I think Dreams could use this as publibicity for the cruise?! What do you think???


----------



## Tonya2426

Thanks Mommy/Daddyceratops for the photoshop picture - that made me spew all over again.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Perfect, mommyc, and daddyc!  I'm sending this as a postcard to my family!


----------



## kab407

I'm speechless!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

mommyceratops said:


> Daddyceratops tried to post this but had to ask me for computer help!  I tried to freak him out but he handled the pic well....here was his response WildOscar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He thought this might get us in the mood!!!  I think Dreams could use this as publibicity for the cruise?! What do you think???


----------



## wildeoscar

that rocks on so many levels.


----------



## DebbieT11

fabulous, daddyc... .great job!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Look, it's Donald, Pluto, Mickey and Goofy! Great pic Wild Oscar and MommyC! Now that is funny!


----------



## mommyceratops

Launchpad11B said:


> Look, it's Donald, Pluto, Mickey and Goofy! Great pic Wild Oscar and MommyC! Now that is funny!



That would make an awesome Christmas card!! 

Wish you were here!!!   

I have to give DaddyC the credit.....


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

I love it!  So sorry I missed the chat


----------



## MenashaCorp

Sorry I missed the chat, too.  Was at a show having my love for a particular British comedian stomped on by the content of his newest standup set.   Would much rather have been here.   Does this mean the chat function is working again?

Great pics, oscar and daddy/mommy c!  Sequined camouflage bikinis... Now I've seen (almost) everything....


----------



## kab407

I think we may have a Podcast Cruise button to go along with the DIS lanyard and pen.  I mean pin.

By the way Kevin, did you ever get your Father another pin?


----------



## DisneyKevin

My Dad has his pin back.

Thankfully. He pouted all the way home.


----------



## mommyceratops

kab407 said:


> I think we may have a Podcast Cruise button to go along with the DIS lanyard and pen.  I mean pin.
> 
> By the way Kevin, did you ever get your Father another pin?



Pin?! Ooooh!! I hope that is a good source?! 

Rub it in some more Kathy.....guess if I wanted to spend my time in DTD stalking bathrooms I might meet Kevins parents!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

mommyceratops said:


> Pin?! Ooooh!! I hope that is a good source?!
> 
> Rub it in some more Kathy.....guess if I wanted to spend my time in DTD stalking bathrooms I might meet Kevins parents!



You could probably multi-task and spend your time caulking the bathrooms in DTD instead.


----------



## kab407

mommyceratops said:


> Pin?! Ooooh!! I hope that is a good source?!
> 
> Rub it in some more Kathy.....guess if I wanted to spend my time in DTD stalking bathrooms I might meet Kevins parents!





calypso*a*go-go said:


> You could probably multi-task and spend your time caulking the bathrooms in DTD instead.



You two crack me up!    

I wasn't stalking, honest!


----------



## mommyceratops

kab407 said:


> You two crack me up!
> 
> I wasn't stalking, honest!




Shhh! It's ok I wont tell anyone that was the plan really....it might spoil Mindy's plan to get Will in the cistern! Everyone has to go sometime?!


----------



## mommyceratops

Ok I am a thread killer!!  

I finally get in the habbit of checking it and what nothing!!!!!!!!!!   I need some Disney conversation!!!

Kim


----------



## kab407

camo bikinis
Speedos
leather pants


----------



## chirurgeon

Well, I was going to point my step mother to this thread since she is going to be my companion for the cruise.  Then I saw WildOscar's choice of swimwear. She isn't into Disney and I didn't want to scare her off.  I have to try and convert her on the cruise and post cruise.  Her only trip to WDW was with my dad, but, he was not a theme park person.  Through my entire childhood, I can only remember 2 times he took me to a theme park, he and my mom split up before I was 4, he never tried to impress his DDs by going to theme parks.  I plan to impress her with Epcot Flower and Garden and she asked about Animal Kingdom. I can only hope the love bugs aren't too bad next year. Maybe after the trip and the photo has aged off the site.

Kim


----------



## mommyceratops

kab407 said:


> camo bikinis
> Speedos
> leather pants



What is in WildOscars suitcase?


----------



## mommyceratops

chirurgeon said:


> Well, I was going to point my step mother to this thread since she is going to be my companion for the cruise.  Then I saw WildOscar's choice of swimwear. She isn't into Disney and I didn't want to scare her off.  I have to try and convert her on the cruise and post cruise.  Her only trip to WDW was with my dad, but, he was not a theme park person.  Through my entire childhood, I can only remember 2 times he took me to a theme park, he and my mom split up before I was 4, he never tried to impress his DDs by going to theme parks.  I plan to impress her with Epcot Flower and Garden and she asked about Animal Kingdom. I can only hope the love bugs aren't too bad next year. Maybe after the trip and the photo has aged off the site.
> 
> Kim



Hmmmm....I showed DH wildoscars pic and he started talking "maybe we should leave the kids at home?!"


----------



## kab407

mommyceratops said:


> What is in WildOscars suitcase?



   

I'll take DIS Unplugged Podcast Cruise for $800 Alex


----------



## wildeoscar

mommyceratops said:


> What is in WildOscars suitcase?




Rum and speedos... all packed.


----------



## mommyceratops

wildeoscar said:


> Rum and speedos... all packed.



LOL! 

You know after seeing a pic of you I can imagine Pete and Walter's relief when he saw you at the bottom of the escalator and not


----------



## loricz

We just returned from our first ever Disney Wonder cruise, it was SOOOOO much fun. I could have easily stayed on that ship for 14 days. Simply amazing.

We went ahead and booked our next cruise for May 10th, 2009 and transfered the ressie to Dreams Unlimited. So we're not officially participating in the podcast cruise!!! WOOHOOO!!!! Well.... the kids and I are... hubby decided to bail out. On a fun scale 1 to 10 I think he had about a 2 on the cruise. I don't understand it... it's just not his cup of tea. But I can respect that, so we talked it over and we're both fine with me and the boys going alone next year.

One question.... There didn't seem to be many kids in the 10 - 12 age range on the cruise. I guess because school is still in session? I'm toying with the idea of changing our reservation to early/mid June when school is out so my 10yo will have more kids his age to hang with. He's a very social kid and I was surprised he didn't bond with ANY kids his age while cruising. Granted, he only went to oceaneers twice the whole trip... but each visit was for several hours.

What are your thoughts on this?

TIA,
Lori

****

CLARIFICATION: Both boys had a BLAST on the cruise, and Logan even had a great time despite not making any new friends. He wanted to stay on the ship forever, and he's already jumping out of his skin in anticipation of next year's cruise. I know he will have FUN on the cruise (DUH - bad choice of words for subject line)... just wondering if you think it would be better with more kids his age on the ship, like in mid June.


----------



## tmli

We are bringing ds (12) on the cruise.  We were on the Magic this past January with him and he loved it.  I am sure there are some special events that we will not take him to (more adult oriented), but I am sure there will be other opportunities for us to do stuff together.


----------



## mommyceratops

tmli said:


> We are bringing ds (12) on the cruise.  We were on the Magic this past January with him and he loved it.  I am sure there are some special events that we will not take him to (more adult oriented), but I am sure there will be other opportunities for us to do stuff together.



I have heard great things about the Disney cruise for kids! I want to take mine. 

I selfishly wonder if I would have more fun if I didn't have to worry about them? Now I have never been away from my kids and it breaks my heart to even think that. 

But the cruise just sounds like the best time ever hanging out with my Dis friends! Gosh I feel like the worst mom ever....


----------



## winotracy

mommyceratops said:


> I have heard great things about the Disney cruise for kids! I want to take mine.
> 
> I selfishly wonder if I would have more fun if I didn't have to worry about them? Now I have never been away from my kids and it breaks my heart to even think that.
> 
> But the cruise just sounds like the best time ever hanging out with my Dis friends! Gosh I feel like the worst mom ever....



You'll be lucky if you can get them out of the clubs!  They'll have a great time and so will you!


----------



## mommyceratops

winotracy said:


> You'll be lucky if you can get them out of the clubs!  They'll have a great time and so will you!



Thats good to know!


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> You'll be lucky if you can get them out of the clubs!  They'll have a great time and so will you!



I'll second that.  On both of the cruises we did on the Magic, we could not get my nephews out of the clubs. We finally gave up. For formal night on our first cruise, my Sister and SIL got them from the club (kicking and screaming), got them dressed, we had a family picture taken, got them changed and dropped them back off at the club.


----------



## loricz

In hindsight, I do remember insisting that he join us for a couple dinners and a couple shows when I know he would rather stay in the club. At first we didn't let him check himself out and he was so embarrassed because all the other kids could. On the 2nd night we changed it so he could, and he stayed in the club until 1AM!!! Kind of strange having your 9yo come in at 1am when the rest of us are sound asleep. We were a little worried about him roaming the ship unattended, so we told him the only place he could go after the club was straight to the room (no stops at the pool, arcade, movies, etc.).

Note to self: Next time just let him hang in the club as long as his little heart desires; don't force him to attend a dinner or a show.

He'll be a year older and somewhat familiar with the layout of the ship next time, so I think I'll be fine with loosening the leash a little.

I'm excited about being on the podcast cruise!!!


----------



## kab407

loricz said:


> .
> 
> I'm excited about being on the podcast cruise!!!




And we're glad you're joining us!  Welcome   
Pass your glass, join us in a moejeetoe!


----------



## firsttimemom

Our 11 yr old DD will be on the cruise. What we've done for past cruises is get copies of the navigators ahead of time and talk up some of the activities for her age group. As long as she knows what the plan is, she follows along a bit better.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Anyone thinking of doing Comfort Suites Paradise Island on our Nassau day?
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1830195  I know, we are still a year out, but I was over on the cruise forums and couldn't help but start dreaming about our cruise!


----------



## chirurgeon

How close is the Comfort Suite to the casino?  I think that is what my step mother wanted to do. Not sure. If you stay at the Comfort Suite, can you do the Dolphin Encounter they have at Atlantis?  Yes, Kevin, I'm planning way in advance again.      

Kim


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I've been watching the Comfort Suites and also signed up for email specials @ Atlantis as a few people were able to snag a decent rate via that method as well.  We are also retired military and I've been contacting bases closeby to see if any of them offer discounts but haven't had any luck yet.


----------



## OKW Lover

Wow - 69 cabins so far.  Who is going to make it 70?


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

We are already booked but if anyone out there is sitting on the fence, I saw a thread on the cruise board that said 5/27 is the cut-off for the fuel surcharge.  So there ya go folks, book now and save $$$!


----------



## LMO429

I just got back from WDW for my Family Bachelorette Party this past Wednesday. We had an AWESOME TIME! My Fiance was kinda of bummed I went to WDW without him which I found surprising considering I typically have to beg him to take me to Disneyworld every year.  Anyway he was excited about going on the Podcast Cruise and then spending a week in WDW when we get back!!!  How awesome!?

I need to start paying attention to this thread more so I can be prepared for our trip.  I have to admit the last cruise I was on (Norweign Dawn) I had minor panic attacks every night because I did not like how I felt the boat rocking while I was sleeping and swore I would never go on a cruise again.  We were rookies at cruise traveling that time we had a cabin in the front of the ship on a high floor (which i come to find out the middle of the boat rocks less) and we cruised from NYC to the bahamas (The water apparently is not as smooth)  So I am a little apprehensive about cruising again but I am working on my fears when I take the staten island ferry to see my mom I try to imagine I am on the cruise (i know not even close) to try to get use to the motion of the rocking of a boat..To be honest I still hate it, its not working but I have almost a year to get use to it.

Anyway my main question is we plan on flying down the night before the Podcast cruise and was wondering what hotel anyone would suggest so that we will be close to get right onto the DisneyCruise the next day (as oppose to flying the 10th and feeling rushed we will not make it on the ship in time)  

I am thinking a Disney Hotel will have service to the cruise ships but considering we are going to spend 7 nights at the Yacht Club after Podcast Cruise I wanted to avoid staying there at a WDW hotel.

Thanks!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Here's a great thread to help you with accomodations near the port:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1520273

We will probably fly in the night before as well and either stay at the airport Hyatt or one of the hotels near the port.   Several of them offer shuttle service and free breakfast in the morning.  The reason we aren't staying at WDW the night prior is because our west coast flight doesn't arrive until after 5pm and rather than try to hit the parks after traveling all day we thought it would be more relaxing to head over to the Cocoa Beach area and get an early start on our cruise the next day.


----------



## LMO429

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Here's a great thread to help you with accomodations near the port:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1520273
> 
> We will probably fly in the night before as well and either stay at the airport Hyatt or one of the hotels near the port.   Several of them offer shuttle service and free breakfast in the morning.  The reason we aren't staying at WDW the night prior is because our west coast flight doesn't arrive until after 5pm and rather than try to hit the parks after traveling all day we thought it would be more relaxing to head over to the Cocoa Beach area and get an early start on our cruise the next day.



Thank you so much for the thread link. I really appreciate it! Sorry for all the questions, what airport would you suggest I fly into?


----------



## winotracy

LMO429 said:


> Thank you so much for the thread link. I really appreciate it! Sorry for all the questions, what airport would you suggest I fly into?



I would suggest MCO.  Even though some of the airports may be closer, you will be limited in which airlines service them.  Since they are smaller, you will likely see higher prices.  The other one you could consider is Sanford.  I know some of the airlines going there have some great pricing.


----------



## mommyceratops

I was making small talk with a potential new parent at school and she said they just got off a cruise and I told her I was going on one next year and she asked me where it was going?   I realized I had no idea!!   I said "it's a Disney Cruise ....." luckily the director walked up and I didn't get to finish. 

Shows what a fool I am....I signed up because the Podteam is doing it and I knew it had to be good! 

What? PodTeam has a bridge to sell?  I am on my way!


----------



## chirurgeon

mommyceratops said:


> I was making small talk with a potential new parent at school and she said they just got off a cruise and I told her I was going on one next year and she asked me where it was going?   I realized I had no idea!!   I said "it's a Disney Cruise ....." luckily the director walked up and I didn't get to finish.
> 
> Shows what a fool I am....I signed up because the Podteam is doing it and I knew it had to be good!
> 
> What? PodTeam has a bridge to sell?  I am on my way!



Kim, the next time someone asks, you are going on a 4 day cruise the Bahamas and Disney's private Island.  With 200+ of your closest friends. Just like every August I go camping with 10,000 of my closest friends.  (Don't ask, well you can ask, but you might not understand.)

Kim


----------



## mommyceratops

chirurgeon said:


> Kim, the next time someone asks, you are going on a 4 day cruise the Bahamas and Disney's private Island.  With 200+ of your closest friends. Just like every August I go camping with 10,000 of my closest friends.  (Don't ask, well you can ask, but you might not understand.)
> 
> Kim



Yea! I am going to ask? 10,000 close friends?!

Bahamas?! What?! Pete hates the Bahamas?! Where is my travel agent?!  All right that does it I am calling in to the show.   

Oh well! I am just going for my closest 200 friends and the mogeetoes!


----------



## pershing

loricz said:


> One question.... There didn't seem to be many kids in the 10 - 12 age range on the cruise. I guess because school is still in session?



I think that probably will be true on the Podcast Cruise too. But I'll be there with my 3 DS's who will be 14, 12 and 11 then (their ages aren't on the first post-I didn't get my act together to post them til later) My youngest loves the new DisneyQuest(???) area. He splits his time between the lab and that.

My blended family April vacation was really awesome-well! in general-many bumps.(I had my voicemail read on the podcast last Dec...my son has autism and I was taking my ex and others to total 9 around WDW. And yes, my ex insisted we _move like the borg_ for the first day-which was bump #1 that got smoothed out. I was going to do a followup voice mail on what I learned but I can't get my heart out of my throat over Bob to do it  )

Anyway- As a single mom, I'm kinda psyched over how many solo's are going. I've told my sons, they are lucky to be going as I would have no problem going by myself! They were a little shocked at that.  But I have been looking at the Comfort Suites thing and hesitating as I don't want to book it, tell the boys about it, and then want to cancel it because the podcrew has something planned that day.

That being said, I think booking that Palo private dining room for 14 would be a gas and I would really be up for that! Brunch or dinner. I do have a question regarding booking Palo as a single adult on my ressie-can I book a table for four or only two? I would like to invite other diser's to eat with me. I think I've been left alone to eat enough with my son's desertions to the clubs!

btw I'm 43 now so I'll be one year too old for the 43-34 club. However the COBettes club sounds like my kind of club. 

I hope to be sig. smaller then, as I'm in weight watchers now. However, no matter how small I could get, no one would want to see my 3 births in 3 1/2 years body in a thong!  Yea-stretch mark city!  So I can pledge easily.

Just a note to those of us who like to strap our kids in rental cars instead of letting them bounce around on a Disney bus. Budget should be opening up May '09 soon-like June 1. Not sure with the gas prices what I'll do. Especially since twice on the April trip, I booked economy and ended up with a full car/SUV. How many miles is it to the Port again?


----------



## kab407

mommyceratops said:


> Yea! I am going to ask? 10,000 close friends?!
> 
> Bahamas?! What?! Pete hates the Bahamas?! Where is my travel agent?!  All right that does it I am calling in to the show.
> 
> Oh well! I am just going for my closest 200 friends and the mogeetoes!



   Like you need an excuse to call the show!


----------



## chirurgeon

mommyceratops said:


> Yea! I am going to ask? 10,000 close friends?!
> 
> Bahamas?! What?! Pete hates the Bahamas?! Where is my travel agent?!  All right that does it I am calling in to the show.
> 
> Oh well! I am just going for my closest 200 friends and the mogeetoes!



I belong to an historical recreationist group and our annual convention is a camping trip called the Pennsic War.  It averages 10,000 attendees.  10 days in a tent.  In August in West Central Pennsylvania.  Fun stuff.  I do have a good time.  It is the only time of the year I get to see one of my best friends.

Kim


----------



## mommyceratops

chirurgeon said:


> I belong to an historical recreationist group and our annual convention is a camping trip called the Pennsic War.  It averages 10,000 attendees.  10 days in a tent.  In August in West Central Pennsylvania.  Fun stuff.  I do have a good time.  It is the only time of the year I get to see one of my best friends.
> 
> Kim



I do get it! My DS nurse (when he was a baby) does Perrytown in KY. reinactments. She invites every year to come down and see her and DH.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

pershing said:


> btw I'm 43 now so I'll be one year too old for the 43-34 club. However the COBettes club sounds like my kind of club.



It just so happens that we do have a vacancy or two for the COBette pledge class of 2009...Or motto is:  "We're like a good bra...very supportive and two cups are always better than one!"  Shall we send you a membership kit?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

chirurgeon said:


> I belong to an historical recreationist group and our annual convention is a camping trip called the Pennsic War.  It averages *10,000 attendees.  10 days in a tent.  In August in West Central Pennsylvania*.  Fun stuff.  I do have a good time.  *It is the only time of the year I get to see one of my best friends*.
> 
> Kim



Can't you just invite her to your place for a Moe-geee-toe?


----------



## winotracy

mommyceratops said:


> Yea! I am going to ask? 10,000 close friends?!
> 
> Bahamas?! What?! Pete hates the Bahamas?! Where is my travel agent?!  All right that does it I am calling in to the show.
> 
> Oh well! I am just going for my closest 200 friends and the mogeetoes!



Did someone call?   

Hey, there is no rule that you have to get off the ship in the Bahamas.  Here's my plan (once again for those who missed it before).  Get off ship, go to liquor store, buy rum, get back on ship, go to adult pool, eat, pool, eat, pool, maybe nap...  You get the idea


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> It just so happens that we do have a vacancy or two for the COBette pledge class of 2009...Or motto is:  "We're like a good bra...very supportive and two cups are always better than one!"  Shall we send you a membership kit?



I can't breath, I am laughing so hard!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

kab407 said:


> I can't breath, I am laughing so hard!



Cross your heart?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Did I mention that Ursula's Shadow (for obvious reasons) is our Sergeant at Arms?


----------



## SamIAm21

winotracy said:


> Did someone call?
> 
> Hey, there is no rule that you have to get off the ship in the Bahamas.  Here's my plan (once again for those who missed it before).  Get off ship, go to liquor store, buy rum, get back on ship, go to adult pool, eat, pool, eat, pool, maybe nap...  You get the idea



Ahhh, but how do we get th' rum past th' guard?


----------



## mommyceratops

winotracy said:


> Did someone call?
> 
> Hey, there is no rule that you have to get off the ship in the Bahamas.  Here's my plan (once again for those who missed it before).  Get off ship, go to liquor store, buy rum, get back on ship, go to adult pool, eat, pool, eat, pool, maybe nap...  You get the idea



How about this I will give you my money and meet you at the pool!   Now that is Dreams Unlimited service!  

DH has never been to the Bahamas (or out of the country) so he may want to get off the boat?   I have not been to the Bahamas in 20 years or so....so I can't speak from recent experience.


----------



## robind

I'm also a single and would love to do Palo's - when the time comes count me in.

I remember your story, sounds like a great trip, I thought my extended family trip was a wild group.

Hey - I see you're from Cape Cod - have you been there long?  I used to live there but I've been gone for a while.  I graduated from DY (Dennis-Yarmouth) in 1980 and moved to Virginia in 1989.


----------



## robind

winotracy said:


> Did someone call?
> 
> Hey, there is no rule that you have to get off the ship in the Bahamas.  Here's my plan (once again for those who missed it before).  Get off ship, go to liquor store, buy rum, get back on ship, go to adult pool, eat, pool, eat, pool, maybe nap...  You get the idea



Sounds like my kind of plan.  I spent six months on a project in Nassau for work and quite frankly could care less if I ever see it again.  However, I did love the blackened grouper sandwich at Senior Frogs.

The only thing tempting me to get off the ship is the casino at Atlantis.  I should be able to save a lot of money on this cruise, since I usually donate most of my spending money to the casino.  I guess that will give me more money to support my spa habit.  

I'm hoping for a port day discount on some spa services.


----------



## mommyceratops

robind said:


> Sounds like my kind of plan.  I spent six months on a project in Nassau for work and quite frankly could care less if I ever see it again.  However, I did love the blackened grouper sandwich at Senior Frogs.
> 
> The only thing tempting me to get off the ship is the casino at Atlantis.  I should be able to save a lot of money on this cruise, since I usually donate most of my spending money to the casino.  I guess that will give me more money to support my spa habit.
> 
> I'm hoping for a port day discount on some spa services.



What?! They have a port day spa discount?! I am THERE!!!


----------



## robind

mommyceratops said:


> What?! They have a port day spa discount?! I am THERE!!!



I've never done the Disney Cruise lines, but all the others I've cruised with usually do a discount on port days.  I guess they aren't too busy since most people are out enjoying the ports.  

I'd love to find out if they also use stiener like the other lines use - they aren't my favorite but not too bad.  When I first started cruising they had a really hard sell on the products but the last few haven't been too bad at all.


----------



## winotracy

robind said:


> I've never done the Disney Cruise lines, but all the others I've cruised with usually do a discount on port days.  I guess they aren't too busy since most people are out enjoying the ports.
> 
> I'd love to find out if they also use stiener like the other lines use - they aren't my favorite but not too bad.  When I first started cruising they had a really hard sell on the products but the last few haven't been too bad at all.



Yes, they have port day discounts at the spa  

Yes it is Steiner


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Perfect...we'll start our own little C.O.B. (Circle of Booze) and be known henceforth as the COBettes!
> 
> (Okay, okay -- I have to confess: I'm actually a real wimp when it comes to drinking. I have maybe two or three alcoholic beverages a year. However, I really do enjoy a good fru-fru drink with an umbrella from time to time and look forward to sipping a few on the cruise!)


 


calypso*a*go-go said:


> It just so happens that we do have a vacancy or two for the COBette pledge class of 2009...Or motto is: "We're like a good bra...very supportive and two cups are always better than one!" Shall we send you a membership kit?


I was lmao at the good bra post when DH walked in.  He asked me what I was laughing at so I read him the post.  Of course, he wanted to know what COBettes was so I had to go back and find the Circle of Booze post.  DH liked the idea of the Circle of Booze but asked why it was COB_ettes_ - he wanted to know if there were any boy COB groups...   I sure hope so - I really don't want him hangin' around me ruining my fun!


----------



## mommyceratops

robind said:


> Sounds like my kind of plan.  I spent six months on a project in Nassau for work and quite frankly could care less if I ever see it again.  However, I did love the blackened grouper sandwich at Senior Frogs.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> What?! Huh? Dining review!!


----------



## pershing

calypso*a*go-go said:


> It just so happens that we do have a vacancy or two for the COBette pledge class of 2009...Or motto is:  "We're like a good bra...very supportive and two cups are always better than one!"  Shall we send you a membership kit?



 Please do! 

I wonder what would be in that kit? Those little airplane liquor bottles of rum and a survey on what your ideal mixed and blended drinks are? Too funny! 

The only time my kids have seen me with 2 drinks in my hands was the Disney Cruise where we could not dock at 2 ports (yes, January-lesson learned!) and they were free. That turned out to be a great day onboard.

Robin-I'll def. take you up on that. We'll have to discuss the day we want to pick for Palo as we get closer. D-Y wow, small world. My kids are in Nauset-I didn't go to school here, but my parents retired here.


----------



## LMO429

Morning Pod Cruisers

Speaking of Palo....Can you make your disney reservations for the cruise before you get on the boat?


----------



## wildeoscar

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I was lmao at the good bra post when DH walked in.  He asked me what I was laughing at so I read him the post.  Of course, he wanted to know what COBettes was so I had to go back and find the Circle of Booze post.  DH liked the idea of the Circle of Booze but asked why it was COB_ettes_ - he wanted to know if there were any boy COB groups...   I sure hope so - I really don't want him hangin' around me ruining my fun!



yes there will be boy COB groups.  Isaac and Gopher are coming with me.  with special guest stars, Ted Knight, Tony Danza & Rita Moreno as the Beaver.


----------



## chirurgeon

They said on the email show we have 103 state rooms booked including the Podcast team and the state room winners. 233 people.  Come on people add your names to the roll call.

Kim


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

wildeoscar said:


> yes there will be boy COB groups.  Isaac and Gopher are coming with me.  with special guest stars, Ted Knight, Tony Danza & Rita Moreno as the Beaver.



Of course there will be, we'll need someone to feed us grapes and bonbons while yielding a large fan (the tropics can get pretty balmy!). Oh, and a foot rub would be nice as well.


----------



## klam_chowder

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Of course there will be, we'll need someone to feed us grapes and bonbons while yielding a large fan (the tropics can get pretty balmy!). Oh, and a foot rub would be nice as well.



okay, NOW I'm in - COBette app pls!  

cheers,


----------



## mommyceratops

wildeoscar said:


> yes there will be boy COB groups.  Isaac and Gopher are coming with me.  with special guest stars, Ted Knight, Tony Danza & Rita Moreno as the Beaver.



Tony Danza!! I bet we can get Joey Fatone to join!! He shows up for anything!


----------



## SamIAm21

They are both pretty "doable" in my book.   HA!   Glad my husband doesn't read this board!


----------



## kab407

mommyceratops said:


> Tony Danza!! I bet we can get Joey Fatone to join!! He shows up for anything!



What, Ted McGinley isn't available?


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> What, Ted McGinley isn't available?



I want Patrick Warburton.  He is so funny.  You know, the flight attendant on Soarin'


----------



## UrsulasShadow

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Did I mention that Ursula's Shadow (for obvious reasons) is our Sergeant at Arms?



Only if I get to pick out my own cabana boy.


----------



## mommyceratops

UrsulasShadow said:


> Only if I get to pick out my own cabana boy.



 Gee wonder who you would pick? Tony Danza or Joey Fatone?!



SamIAm21 said:


> They are both pretty "doable" in my book.   HA!   Glad my husband doesn't read this board!



Hmmm...I think Joey Fatone over Tony Danza. Now Joey McIntyre was on tv a little bit ago and he has aged nicely....guess I am revealing my high school fantasy there!


----------



## firsttimemom

pershing said:


> btw I'm 43 now so I'll be one year too old for the 43-34 club. However the COBettes club sounds like my kind of club.


 
Pershing- if they won't let us in, we can start our own 44 club!


----------



## pershing

44 yeah! Feels like 22-sort of.

I think ya'll are being very unimaginative in the cabana boy area...I would go for like James Marsden or one of those good looking boys from Supernatural. Gotta aim higher.


----------



## klam_chowder

firsttimemom said:


> Pershing- if they won't let us in, we can start our own 44 club!



Boy, send me back to Gr. 8! I wasn't paying attention and didn't know there were age limits on the different clubs! Hold that COBette membership app  

cheers,


----------



## cocowum

pershing said:


> 44 yeah! Feels like 22-sort of.
> 
> I think ya'll are being very unimaginative in the cabana boy area...I would go for like James Marsden or one of those good looking boys from Supernatural. Gotta aim higher.



I'll join if I can have him as my cabana boy...


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

cocowum said:


> I'll join if I can have him as my cabana boy...


Mmmmmm......yummy
how do you feel about sharing?


----------



## cocowum

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Mmmmmm......yummy
> how do you feel about sharing?



    Sure why not.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DW cocowum, how many times have I told you not to post pics of me on the Dis!


----------



## kab407

Now that George is single..again, can I have him as my cabana boy?


----------



## wildeoscar

kab407 said:


> What, Ted McGinley isn't available?



ya know Ted had a pretty good career, he was on three of the biggest sit coms* of all time for many years at a shot.  I bet he is retired and looking fabulous sitting in a cabana sipping a cocktail with a little umbrella in it.

(_editors note_) would the love boat be a sit com?  it was hardly high drama, ya pretty much knew that every week Gilligan would screw up their gitting off the island.


----------



## LMO429

Quick question:  Does Disney have some sort of "Magical Express" option for guests who were on a DCL and then go to a Disney Resort.  Just curious, we will be staying at the Beach Club after the Podcast cruise.


----------



## winotracy

LMO429 said:


> Quick question:  Does Disney have some sort of "Magical Express" option for guests who were on a DCL and then go to a Disney Resort.  Just curious, we will be staying at the Beach Club after the Podcast cruise.



Yes, you can use DCL transfers to get to the resorts after.  The cost is $35 per person.


----------



## LMO429

winotracy said:


> Yes, you can use DCL transfers to get to the resorts after.  The cost is $35 per person.



Thanks Tracy! You are the best!


----------



## MenashaCorp

Funny to me that Ted McGinley is also the patron saint of "jumping the shark."  His appearance in a show is said to be one sign of its' impending downward spiral; not that I don't like Ted- just a factoid.  (Mr Scream!!!)

There's a website...


----------



## pershing

Actually Ted McKinley appeared rec. on the sitcom "'til Dealth" and before that "Hope and Faith", so no sign of retirement yet.

Why are we talking about him again? Oh yeah! Cabana boy.

Budget rental car opened up for May 09 and prices are up-that's fer sure.

I forgot, if we stay at the Dolphin, we don't have Magical Express, right?

I wanna plan for this vacation but I don't because of the podcast stuff! I'm very frustrated about that.


----------



## winotracy

pershing said:


> Actually Ted McKinley appeared rec. on the sitcom "'til Dealth" and before that "Hope and Faith", so no sign of retirement yet.
> 
> Why are we talking about him again? Oh yeah! Cabana boy.
> 
> Budget rental car opened up for May 09 and prices are up-that's fer sure.
> 
> I forgot, if we stay at the Dolphin, we don't have Magical Express, right?
> 
> I wanna plan for this vacation but I don't because of the podcast stuff! I'm very frustrated about that.



That's correct.  Magical Express is not available between the Dolphin and the airport.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

cocowum said:


> I'll join if I can have him as my cabana boy...



Hmmm, it could be kind of fun to continually "accidentally" push this one into the pool, no?


----------



## bettyann29

After reading some posts about transfers it looks like we cant get one to Dolphin..  Is that correct??  Im thinking maybe we'll drive to Florida.. although I havent told DH yet about driving.. but with the high prices of air fare and then having to pay to get to the Dolphin even with high gas prices it'll probably still be cheaper for us to drive..


----------



## winotracy

bettyann29 said:


> After reading some posts about transfers it looks like we cant get one to Dolphin..  Is that correct??  Im thinking maybe we'll drive to Florida.. although I havent told DH yet about driving.. but with the high prices of air fare and then having to pay to get to the Dolphin even with high gas prices it'll probably still be cheaper for us to drive..



You can't use Magical Express to get from the airport to the Dolphin.  You can use Disney transfers to and from the cruise and the Dolphin for $35 per person each way.


----------



## pershing

Thanks Tracy! 

Can I ask how much it is to park at the Dolphin?

I'm still looking at renting a car at MCO and driving to the port.


----------



## winotracy

pershing said:


> Thanks Tracy!
> 
> Can I ask how much it is to park at the Dolphin?
> 
> I'm still looking at renting a car at MCO and driving to the port.



For registered guests it is $9 per day plus tax.  Valet parking is $16 per day plus tax.


----------



## nbg

I will be there. This is my first cruise with Disney I cant wait

Austin 12 
Lukas 8


----------



## winotracy

nbg said:


> I will be there. This is my first cruise with Disney I cant wait
> 
> Austin 12
> Lukas 8



Welcome!!  Do you want me to include the adult names as well?


----------



## kab407

nbg said:


> I will be there. This is my first cruise with Disney I cant wait
> 
> Austin 12
> Lukas 8




Welcome!


----------



## nbg

Yes you can add the adults names Nicole and George
We are going to celebrate Austins 12th birthday on the cruise!

I hope I am replying correctly I seem to end up at the bottom of another thread. This reply is meant for the May 10th, 2009 cruise roll call.

Abviously I am new to this!!


----------



## ADP

nbg said:


> Yes you can add the adults names Nicole and George
> We are going to celebrate Austins 12th birthday on the cruise!
> 
> I hope I am replying correctly I seem to end up at the bottom of another thread. This reply is meant for the May 10th, 2009 cruise roll call.
> 
> Abviously I am new to this!!



Welcome to the DIS, DIS Unplugged, and the Podcast Cruise!


----------



## cocowum

nbg said:


> Yes you can add the adults names Nicole and George
> We are going to celebrate Austins 12th birthday on the cruise!
> 
> I hope I am replying correctly I seem to end up at the bottom of another thread. This reply is meant for the May 10th, 2009 cruise roll call.
> 
> Abviously I am new to this!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Hi Nicole!


----------



## Madi100

Welcome aboard   I am also a Nicole.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Welcome Nicole!!

I noticed you were from Canada and just wondered whereabouts.

We are from Toronto, Ontario.

Fiona


----------



## mommyceratops

nbg said:


> Yes you can add the adults names Nicole and George
> We are going to celebrate Austins 12th birthday on the cruise!
> 
> I hope I am replying correctly I seem to end up at the bottom of another thread. This reply is meant for the May 10th, 2009 cruise roll call.
> 
> Abviously I am new to this!!



Welcome!!


----------



## Dodie

Hooray! More podcast cruisers!  It just keeps getting better.


----------



## mommyceratops

Dodie said:


> Hooray! More podcast cruisers!  It just keeps getting better.



This maybe the first crowd of people I like! 

I do not like crowds of people....but I might be ok with this one!


----------



## kab407

mommyceratops said:


> This maybe the first crowd of people I like!
> 
> I do not like crowds of people....but I might be ok with this one!



Kim, like it or not, you're kinda stuck with us!


----------



## mommyceratops

kab407 said:


> Kim, like it or not, you're kinda stuck with us!



PROMISE!! I finally found people I like!!


----------



## DebbieT11

LOL.... calypso, you crack me up.....





calypso*a*go-go said:


> It just so happens that we do have a vacancy or two for the COBette pledge class of 2009...Or motto is:  "We're like a good bra...very supportive and two cups are always better than one!"  Shall we send you a membership kit?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Hey Debbie!  Where you been lately?


----------



## chirurgeon

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Hey Debbie!  Where you been lately?



Making some kind of smelly soap? 

Kim


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

chirurgeon said:


> Making some kind of smelly soap?
> 
> Kim



I hope it was the secret formula "Mo-gee-toe Mama" soap we've been begging Debbie for.  So what if you can't bring bottles of booze onboard -- we'll just lick the soap (give's a whole new meaning to "belly up to the bar", doesn't it!).


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I hope it was the secret formula "Mo-gee-toe Mama" soap we've been begging Debbie for. So what if you can't bring bottles of booze onboard -- we'll just lick the soap (give's a whole new meaning to "belly up to the bar", doesn't it!).


Oh, and see, I was going an entirely other direction with this (must be because I have that 14-year old! -- I like your interpretation better, by the way) I was thinking it gives new meaning to "If you say that one more time I'm going to put a bar of soap in your mouth!"  Mmmmm, sooooaaaap.


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I hope it was the secret formula "Mo-gee-toe Mama" soap we've been begging Debbie for.  So what if you can't bring bottles of booze onboard -- we'll just lick the soap (give's a whole new meaning to "belly up to the bar", doesn't it!).


----------



## ClaraBug

Well Folks, 

I did it!  

I convinced DH to take me on the Podcast Cruise!  

So please add me (amanda) and my dh (scott) to the list.  

Also this will be our very first cruise ever so any helpful tips or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.  In fact, spent most of my afternoon on the cruise forum absorbing as much info as I can... 

(Mommycertops, I am apprehensive about crowds too....I am painfully shy)

Off to go find a ticker!!


----------



## winotracy

ClaraBug said:


> Well Folks,
> 
> I did it!
> 
> I convinced DH to take me on the Podcast Cruise!
> 
> So please add me (amanda) and my dh (scott) to the list.
> 
> Also this will be our very first cruise ever so any helpful tips or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.  In fact, spent most of my afternoon on the cruise forum absorbing as much info as I can...
> 
> (Mommycertops, I am apprehensive about crowds too....I am painfully shy)
> 
> Off to go find a ticker!!



Welcome!!  I'm glad to see you posting too


----------



## ADP

ClaraBug said:


> Well Folks,
> 
> I did it!
> 
> I convinced DH to take me on the Podcast Cruise!
> 
> So please add me (amanda) and my dh (scott) to the list.
> 
> Also this will be our very first cruise ever so any helpful tips or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.  In fact, spent most of my afternoon on the cruise forum absorbing as much info as I can...
> 
> (Mommycertops, I am apprehensive about crowds too....I am painfully shy)
> 
> Off to go find a ticker!!



Way to go!!!  Welcome aboard!  This is my first cruise too so I'll be quiet and listen... 

You must have very persuasive power to convince your DH to go!


----------



## Madi100

ClaraBug said:


> Well Folks,
> 
> I did it!
> 
> I convinced DH to take me on the Podcast Cruise!
> 
> So please add me (amanda) and my dh (scott) to the list.
> 
> Also this will be our very first cruise ever so any helpful tips or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.  In fact, spent most of my afternoon on the cruise forum absorbing as much info as I can...
> 
> (Mommycertops, I am apprehensive about crowds too....I am painfully shy)
> 
> Off to go find a ticker!!



Glad to have you!


----------



## ClaraBug

winotracy said:


> Welcome!!  I'm glad to see you posting too



***curtsies***



ADP said:


> Way to go!!!  Welcome aboard!  This is my first cruise too so I'll be quiet and listen...
> 
> You must have very persuasive power to convince your DH to go!



I'll share my secrets later  



Madi100 said:


> Glad to have you!



I am super excited....just ask poor tracy....I've been emailing her all day!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Welcome aboard ClaraBug!


----------



## robind

Welcome Aboard !  How many days do we have left????


----------



## kab407

ClaraBug said:


> Well Folks,
> 
> I did it!
> 
> I convinced DH to take me on the Podcast Cruise!
> 
> So please add me (amanda) and my dh (scott) to the list.
> 
> Also this will be our very first cruise ever so any helpful tips or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.  In fact, spent most of my afternoon on the cruise forum absorbing as much info as I can...
> 
> (Mommycertops, I am apprehensive about crowds too....I am painfully shy)
> 
> Off to go find a ticker!!



Welcome Amanda!


----------



## ClaraBug

Tracy, 

one of these is on me!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

robind said:


> Welcome Aboard !  How many days do we have left????



Check out my ticker, Robin.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

ClaraBug said:


> (Mommycertops, I am apprehensive about crowds too....I am painfully shy)
> 
> Off to go find a ticker!!


Welcome Amanda!  No need to be apprehensive - we are just one (very) big happy family here!  While you are waiting in anticipation for the cruise, check out the cruise forum for some great info -- http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9

~Stacy


----------



## winotracy

ClaraBug said:


> Tracy,
> 
> one of these is on me!!


----------



## kab407

ClaraBug said:


> Tracy,
> 
> one of these is on me!!





Another COB candidate?


----------



## ClaraBug

kab407 said:


> Another COB candidate?



Here's my poison:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mah-GEE-toe


----------



## ClaraBug

Are y'all kidding me?  I am going sans children...You better believe I will be sitting by the adults pool with my mojito!!!



Scenerio:  _Anyone seen amanda lately??
               Yep, she's by the pool, drinkin' again!_


----------



## UrsulasShadow

ClaraBug said:


> Here's my poison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mah-GEE-toe



It's a thing of beauty....(sniffle....)....


----------



## kab407

ClaraBug said:


> Scenerio:  _Anyone seen amanda lately??
> Yep, she's by the pool, drinkin' again!_



I don't see a problem with this?  Anyone else?


----------



## Launchpad11B

UrsulasShadow said:


> Check out my ticker, Robin.



Nice ticker Mindy!


----------



## Dodie

DH and I (just us - we don't have kids anyway) can't wait for a Konk Kooler at Castaway Cay! It will have been almost 5 years since our last Disney cruise! If you've not been on DCL, the Konk Kooler is TO DIE FOR.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

ClaraBug said:


> Are y'all kidding me? I am going sans children...You better believe I will be sitting by the adults pool with my mojito!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Scenerio: _Anyone seen amanda lately??_
> _Yep, she's by the pool, drinkin' again!_


Right there with ya!    We are leaving our kids behind too...  I have to admit I feel a twinge of guilt not taking them on a Disney cruise but I'm sure I'll get over it.


----------



## pershing

ClaraBug said:


> Here's my poison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mah-GEE-toe





I actually tried one recently and  had a hard time getting thru it. Guess I'm a light weight and need a fruity drink. So Dodie, what's in a Konk Kooler? Is it actually in a konk shell?


----------



## ClaraBug

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Right there with ya!    We are leaving our kids behind too...  I have to admit I feel a twinge of guilt not taking them on a Disney cruise but I'm sure I'll get over it.



I have found my soul sister!! 


Is anyone coming down the night before and taking advantage of the $99 rate?  

I just got over convincing Dh to take the cruise but I am  working up the nerve to ask about flying down saturday and getting a one day ticket and having dinner in EPOCT and see Illuminations, since you can walk to it from the Swan/Dolphin .

I know I am


----------



## robind

ClaraBug said:


> Is anyone coming down the night before and taking advantage of the $99 rate?



I'm either coming early or staying after - haven't decided yet.  Waiting to see if any activities get planned.  

I'd love to see a group get an illuminations dessert party either the night before we go or the night we get back.


----------



## chirurgeon

Clarabug, I know there are a bunch of us coming down the day before.  We had talked about an Illuminations cruise or a dessert party. We need to get closer to the date to get these things settled.  And I am not one to be patient about these things.  Just read some of the older posts on this thread.

Kim


----------



## ClaraBug

chirurgeon said:


> Clarabug, I know there are a bunch of us coming down the day before.  We had talked about an Illuminations cruise or a dessert party. We need to get closer to the date to get these things settled.  And I am not one to be patient about these things.  Just read some of the older posts on this thread.
> 
> Kim



Patience!!!  What the heck is that??   


I need a drink already...


----------



## ClaraBug

pershing said:


> I actually tried one recently and  had a hard time getting thru it. Guess I'm a light weight and need a fruity drink. So Dodie, what's in a Konk Kooler? Is it actually in a konk shell?



I made a mojito at home the other night and I doubled it.......I slept REALLY good that night!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

I'll be there the night before the cruise, but don't think I'll be buying park tickets.  Hope we can plan something nonpark, like Jellyrolls.


----------



## Annette_VA

We're coming down the Saturday before and then staying Thurs-Sun after.  I've got kids, so I'm sure we'll do a park on Sat, but I may try to put them in the kids club Sat night for a while


----------



## Dodie

pershing said:


> Guess I'm a light weight and need a fruity drink. So Dodie, what's in a Konk Kooler? Is it actually in a konk shell?



No shell. Just a cup. Yummy and very fruity...
From a Disney recipe site...

_Konk Kooler

This frozen concoction of light and dark rum is the signature drink on Castaway Cay, Disney's private island in the Bahamas, a stop on every Disney Cruise Line® itinerary.

Ingredients
1/2 ounce dark rum 
3/4 ounce light rum 
1 ounce passion fruit juice 
1 pina colada mix 
1 ounce orange juice 

Directions
Place all ingredients in a cocktail shaker and shake vigorously. 
Serve in a tall glass filled with crushed ice. Garnish with a wedge of tropical fruit._

We plan to come down on Saturday morning.  We're also going to spend Thursday and Friday nights after the cruise.  Since we've joined DVC, I think we're just going to use points for the stays on both ends of the trip.


----------



## Dodie

Wow. I "killed" the Podcast Cruise thread. Two days since my last post with no one else chiming in about anything.


----------



## ClaraBug

I have been looking at the cost of flying down on Sat before (stay at the Dolphin) and I was looking at rental cars when I noticed you can rent a mustang convertible.  My husband loves the new mustangs and would love to tool around in a one....I want the convertible!  

I just don't know about spending the $$$ on a one day ticket that I *might* get half a day's use out of.  It's not quite $200 for 2 adult tickets.     So I was thinking of taking him to Jellyrolls instead of Epcot.
If I did the mustang, then can't do the park....... or....... If I do a sub-compac car and then do Epcot....  

Any input??


----------



## Madi100

We need to decide what we are going to do.  We want to go down the night before and probably stay at the port.  Then on the way back go to WDW.  However, we don't to miss anything beforehand.  But, the cost of renting a car to get to WDW beforehand and then the next day will be expensive, I think.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

ClaraBug said:


> I have been looking at the cost of flying down on Sat before (stay at the Dolphin) and I was looking at rental cars when I noticed you can rent a mustang convertible.  My husband loves the new mustangs and would love to tool around in a one....I want the convertible!
> 
> I just don't know about spending the $$$ on a one day ticket that I *might* get half a day's use out of.  It's not quite $200 for 2 adult tickets.     So I was thinking of taking him to Jellyrolls instead of Epcot.
> If I did the mustang, then can't do the park....... or....... If I do a sub-compac car and then do Epcot....
> 
> Any input??



I'm not planning on doing the park at this point.  I'm just showing up on Saturday, enjoying the resort/Boardwalk/DTD, etc.  Maybe Adventurer's Club that evening.  Renting a car, driving to port the next day.


----------



## OKW Lover

UrsulasShadow said:


> I'm not planning on doing the park at this point.  I'm just showing up on Saturday, enjoying the resort/Boardwalk/DTD, etc.  Maybe Adventurer's Club that evening.  Renting a car, driving to port the next day.



Mindy,
We'll have to say in touch on this.  Val & I haven't yet decided on when we are flying down/back but there is certainly a possibility of a car pool either up here or down there.


----------



## winotracy

OKW Lover said:


> Mindy,
> We'll have to say in touch on this.  Val & I haven't yet decided on when we are flying down/back but there is certainly a possibility of a car pool either up here or down there.



That's a great idea Jeff.  We'll be getting a car to and from the port.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

OKW Lover said:


> Mindy,
> We'll have to say in touch on this.  Val & I haven't yet decided on when we are flying down/back but there is certainly a possibility of a car pool either up here or down there.



Absolutely, Jeff.  If we fly down on the same flight, we can get an airport coach to pick us all up and take us to the airport.  In any case, we should all coordinate our rides from the Dolphin to the port, and possibly from MCO to the Dolphin.


----------



## kab407

My tentative plan is to fly down Friday afternoon and stay at the Dolphin.  I'll probably do a towncar.  So if anyone is  arriving around the same time, I'll be more then happy to share a ride. Same for the return back to MCO on Sunday.

Tracy, there is transportation to/from the Dolphin, pre and post cruise? I thought I took the transportation option.


----------



## Madi100

kab407 said:


> My tentative plan is to fly down Friday afternoon and stay at the Dolphin.  I'll probably do a towncar.  So if anyone is  arriving around the same time, I'll be more then happy to share a ride. Same for the return back to MCO on Sunday.
> 
> Tracy, there is transportation to/from the Dolphin, pre and post cruise? I thought I took the transportation option.



We would love to carpool with someone.  We are actually open on the night prior to the cruise as to when we go.  We will be returning to WDW after the cruise.


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> My tentative plan is to fly down Friday afternoon and stay at the Dolphin.  I'll probably do a towncar.  So if anyone is  arriving around the same time, I'll be more then happy to share a ride. Same for the return back to MCO on Sunday.
> 
> Tracy, there is transportation to/from the Dolphin, pre and post cruise? I thought I took the transportation option.



Transfers are available from the Dolphin to the port and back to the Dolphin (or any other WDW resort) after the cruise.  The cost of this is $35 per person each way.  I'd have to check what you have but we can change your transfers to start from the Dolphin instead of the airport.  The cost is $1 more.


----------



## kymickeyfan717

My current plans are to come down Friday evening prior to the cruise and possibly stay to Sat after the cruise.  I'm willing to share transportation if anybody is coming/staying the same days.


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> Transfers are available from the Dolphin to the port and back to the Dolphin (or any other WDW resort) after the cruise.  The cost of this is $35 per person each way.  I'd have to check what you have but we can change your transfers to start from the Dolphin instead of the airport.  The cost is $1 more.



Thanks!

Gee, 11 months from today a whole bunch of us will be getting together for moegeetoes, Dole Whips, mini-golf and the AC.  What am I going to wear????


----------



## chirurgeon

I'm coming down Saturday (at this point) and am more than willing to share transportation.  My stepmother is my companion for this trip and I wasn't sure how we were going to get from the airport to the Dolphin and then from the hotel to the port.  I'm hoping DSMs and my flights are going to be close enough together that we can share a town car to the Dolphin.  I bet if we get enough people together we might be able to share a large form of transportation from there to the ship. Or we could just use Disney transport and we could all get on the same bus.   We just have to make sure Mindy and Will aren't on the same bus  It will be hard enough on that restraining order for them to be on the same ship.

Kim


----------



## klam_chowder

DH & I will be heading down, on Friday after work (same time zone). Spending Saturday in Epcot, prolly. Then heading from Dolphin to the port on Sunday morning. Upon disembarcation on Thurs, we'll head back to Dolphin and spend a few days in the parks, leaving on Sunday.

I think I mentioned this before...I guess when it's closer and people have their flights booked and plans firmer, it'll be easier to match up shared rides.  

Kymickeyfan...our arrival & going to port dates might line up.

Starting to feel happy about the cruise again.  

cheers,


----------



## ClaraBug

We can't come down until Saturday, b/c Gramma and Grampa won't get to our house to babysit until friday night.  

I was thinking of either doing Jellyrolls or DTD that night too....Granted we have a weeeee amount of time to make these decisions...

I checked online today and you can get a small car for about $25 a day....I don't remember who had that rate off the top of my head but that is food for thought.....

We have booked the transfer from the airport to Port Canaveral and back with our package so we simply will need to get to the DOlphin and then back to the airport on Sunday.......If anyone else is doing this, I know Scott and I would love to carpool....

I am sure as we get closer schedules and such will come together!!


----------



## mommyceratops

Dodie said:


> Wow. I "killed" the Podcast Cruise thread. Two days since my last post with no one else chiming in about anything.



DODIE, I thought I was the thread killer!! 

Also, I will see you at the Indy meet!! That is so AWESOME!! Where do you live?!! We are in Southern Indiana. 



kab407 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Gee, 11 months from today a whole bunch of us will be getting together for moegeetoes, Dole Whips, mini-golf and the AC.  What am I going to wear????



Isn't there a sequin bikini for every ocassion?!


----------



## kab407

mommyceratops said:


> Isn't there a sequin bikini for every ocassion?!



Just as there are some men who should not be wearing a Speedo, there are women who have no business wearing a bikini.  I am one of those women.  Talk about wanting to poke one's eyes out.


----------



## mommyceratops

kab407 said:


> Just as there are some men who should not be wearing a Speedo, there are women who have no business wearing a bikini.  I am one of those women.  Talk about wanting to poke one's eyes out.



I think you would look better than I!  but let's save that discussion for PM's  

Not many people should be in a bikini (JMO) some places the sun don't need to see. If anyone wants to see it there are plenty of internet sites out there...


----------



## Dodie

mommyceratops said:


> DODIE, I thought I was the thread killer!!
> Also, I will see you at the Indy meet!! That is so AWESOME!! Where do you live?!! We are in Southern Indiana.



We're in downtown Indianapolis. Looking forward to meeting you at the meet and hanging out with you on the ship!


----------



## mommyceratops

Dodie said:


> We're in downtown Indianapolis. Looking forward to meeting you at the meet and hanging out with you on the ship!


----------



## ClaraBug

was trying to get a pix up but would not work.....sorry


----------



## mommyceratops

ASKING TRACY?!  Or anyone.

I was looking into passports and saw they have this passport card? Is that as good as the passport book...just no stamps  . As long as we aren't flying...Anyone got input? 

http://travel.state.gov/pdf/ppt_pptCard.pdf


----------



## winotracy

mommyceratops said:


> ASKING TRACY?!  Or anyone.
> 
> I was looking into passports and saw they have this passport card? Is that as good as the passport book...just no stamps  . As long as we aren't flying...Anyone got input?
> 
> http://travel.state.gov/pdf/ppt_pptCard.pdf



In my opinion I would get the passport instead.  If you are going to spend the money on the passport card, just get the passport.  If anything goes wrong and you need to fly home, you cannot with the passport card.


----------



## mommyceratops

winotracy said:


> In my opinion I would get the passport instead.  If you are going to spend the money on the passport card, just get the passport.  If anything goes wrong and you need to fly home, you cannot with the passport card.



Thanks Tracy! Gee you do know all?!   Guess you would only need a passport on a cruise if you had to fly home in an emergency. 

I never thought about them being $100. I have one but in my maiden name so I have to apply for a new one. I don't plan on going out of the country with my boys any time soon....although I think about running away a lot!


----------



## ClaraBug

mommyceratops said:


> . I don't plan on going out of the country with my boys any time soon....although I think about running away a lot!



Only if i can come too!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

mommyceratops said:


> I never thought about them being $100. I have one but in my maiden name so I have to apply for a new one. I don't plan on going out of the country with my boys any time soon....although I think about running away a lot!


How old is it?  If it hasn't expired yet, you can send it in with your marriage license and they will add your name to the back of the passport.  I don't believe I paid any fee (although it was 5 years ago and my memory isn't so good! - but if there was a fee, I KNOW it was less than $100!!)  Just looking for an alternative since buying passports for everyone is so expensive.


----------



## ClaraBug

We have to get our passports yet, but I am going to wait until Sept....I worked in the local courthouse and know that right now is the "busy" time to get passports and it will take longer.  If I apply in Sept I should have it in about two weeks.

Can you leave you passport on the ship during day excursions or do you need to have it on you at all times?


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

ClaraBug said:


> We have to get our passports yet, but I am going to wait until Sept....I worked in the local courthouse and know that right now is the "busy" time to get passports and it will take longer. If I apply in Sept I should have it in about two weeks.
> 
> Can you leave you passport on the ship during day excursions or do you need to have it on you at all times?


You can and should leave your passport on the ship during shore excursions - just bring a valid form of id - ie: drivers license.  Also, it's a good idea to make a copy of your passport before you go to keep somewhere else in your cabin just in case.


----------



## winotracy

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> You can and should leave your passport on the ship during shore excursions - just bring a valid form of id - ie: drivers license.  Also, it's a good idea to make a copy of your passport before you go to keep somewhere else in your cabin just in case.



I also copy the credit cards I take with (front and back) and keep a copy in a safe place with me and one at home where I could instruct someone to get if something when terribly wrong (ok, maybe I'm going too far).


----------



## cdnmickeylover

The other thing that you should do is call your credit card companies and let them know that you are going away and where. If you let them know ahead of time they won't cancel the card when you try to use it. (Although you'd think by now that they would know if it's WDW or DCL it's me!). 

Fiona


----------



## kab407

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> You can and should leave your passport on the ship during shore excursions - just bring a valid form of id - ie: drivers license.  Also, it's a good idea to make a copy of your passport before you go to keep somewhere else in your cabin just in case.





winotracy said:


> I also copy the credit cards I take with (front and back) and keep a copy in a safe place with me and one at home where I could instruct someone to get if something when terribly wrong (ok, maybe I'm going too far).





cdnmickeylover said:


> The other thing that you should do is call your credit card companies and let them know that you are going away and where. If you let them know ahead of time they won't cancel the card when you try to use it. (Although you'd think by now that they would know if it's WDW or DCL it's me!).
> 
> Fiona



I second calling your CC company and letting them know you are traveling.  On a stop in St Maarten, I made a rather sparkley purchase.  When I got home I had a message to call the fraud department at Chase to confirm a purchase made. It was an abnormal purchase, for me, and a high dollar amount. All the triggers for a stolen CC. It was cleared up in 2 minutes.  I was glad someone was watching. I do it all the time for work related travel.  I never thought to call them before leaving on vacation.

Also, you intend to use your ATM card while traveling it is a good idea to give the back a call and let them know.  They can make sure your PIN will work outside of their system and the US.  I find using my ATM much easier then dealing with traveler check and have never had a problem in the EU.


----------



## ClaraBug

my bank offers a travellers cheque card, instead of the actual cheque, I might check into the use of that.....Load that bad boy up!!

I know this is a kind of personal question but generally what is the $$ amount y'all normally set aside or budget for?  (Rule of thumb)

Scott and I plan to imbibe while on the ship and I don't think I will do the Spa this time but we do want to do shore excursions and such, purchase goodies to take home to the family.....


----------



## winotracy

ClaraBug said:


> my bank offers a travellers cheque card, instead of the actual cheque, I might check into the use of that.....Load that bad boy up!!
> 
> I know this is a kind of personal question but generally what is the $$ amount y'all normally set aside or budget for?  (Rule of thumb)
> 
> Scott and I plan to imbibe while on the ship and I don't think I will do the Spa this time but we do want to do shore excursions and such, purchase goodies to take home to the family.....



Budget?  What's that?   Actually, we are pretty reasonable people so we don't really budget what we will spend.  We have an idea of what any excursions will cost and just go from there.  We haven't been too surprised by the bill at the end of the cruise (except once  ).  Now we usually bring our own alcohol onboard to offset that    We still buy drinks onboard, but not as many.


----------



## klam_chowder

winotracy said:


> Budget?  What's that?   Actually, we are pretty reasonable people so we don't really budget what we will spend.  We have an idea of what any excursions will cost and just go from there.  We haven't been too surprised by the bill at the end of the cruise (except once  ).  Now we usually bring our own alcohol onboard to offset that    We still buy drinks onboard, but not as many.



ditto!  

We know what are the big costs: flights, cruise, pre & post hotel, 4 days in the parks, the rest are "small potatoes" so we won't worry about it too much.  Transportation is the only "biggie" I'm concerned with - about $300 for both of us to get from airport > Dolphin > port > Dolphin > airport   We'll definitely be looking for alternatives.

I enjoy  but can't handle a lot, DH doesn't drink at all. I told DH of my plan to bring a bottle of vodka onboard and he told me not to bother - that's how much I can drink  

We just spend on what catches our fancy - since we're pretty practical folks, we've only regretted what we didn't buy   I track ALL our expenses and I have spreadsheets of the costs of all our trips tho...OCD   On our trip to WDW we didn't buy any large ticket items and spent $300 on souvenirs/gifts. With new luggage restrictions, I am delighted I picked up my Pooh bear and mondo Nemo cushion on our last trip. 

cheers,


----------



## ClaraBug

Tracy, 

The shore excursions and castaway cay activities we can get a price from you correct?

I do kinda need to budget b/c we are taking the family vacation that following August, so I can't deplete the vacation funds completly.  Flying to Wisc is not cheap!

BTW, DH was talking about the cruise last night after I told him about how most people I talk to said that the Cat 11 rooms were really nice, just small. 
He said that this was probably a once in a lifetime deal (cruising) unless he found out that he was a pirate in his former life and absolutly loved cruising.
I almost fell off my chair laughing when we told me this.  I think it would be kinda romantic married to a pirate  !  Then I told him that we will be drinking like pirates that week!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Speaking of drink purchases onboard...are the servers pretty good about leaving you alone once you've declined to order any drinks?  We've been on cruises before where the servers assigned to the section we are sitting in kept asking over and over again to the point where it made us uncomfortable and want to leave (poolside, shows, etc).  I don't mind an occasional fru-fru drink that is umbrella-worthy, but do not drink continuously throughout the day and having to deal with pushy servers will definitely put a damper on things for me.


----------



## DisneyKevin

The big shock for us every time we cruise is the number of times and amount of money we spend at the Cove Cafe (coffee bar).


----------



## ClaraBug

Don't tell my husband about the coffee bar, he is a coffee addict and if he knows that, well, there goes my souvie $$.


----------



## kimisabella

DisneyKevin said:


> The big shock for us every time we cruise is the number of times and amount of money we spend at the Cove Cafe (coffee bar).



That would be us - we're really not "drinkers", but we definatley love our iced coffees and lattes!!


----------



## ClaraBug

sorry but I have another ???

we have an inside room, so no veranda.......but is there a designated smoking area? if so, where?  DH is a smoke but here is very considerate about (b/c I make him considerate) it.


----------



## DisneyKevin

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Speaking of drink purchases onboard...are the servers pretty good about leaving you alone once you've declined to order any drinks?  We've been on cruises before where the servers assigned to the section we are sitting in kept asking over and over again to the point where it made us uncomfortable and want to leave (poolside, shows, etc).  I don't mind an occasional fru-fru drink that is umbrella-worthy, but do not drink continuously throughout the day and having to deal with pushy servers will definitely put a damper on things for me.



I've never found them to be pushy or obnoxious about it.

Most of the time, they walk around and wait for you to signal to them as opposed to approaching you on each round. I hope that make sense.


----------



## mommyceratops

ClaraBug said:


> Only if i can come too!!



You bet!  I want to run to somewhere that peaceful and I don't have to drive...the temp is about 70 all the time.... 



Disneybridein2k3 said:


> How old is it?  If it hasn't expired yet, you can send it in with your marriage license and they will add your name to the back of the passport.  I don't believe I paid any fee (although it was 5 years ago and my memory isn't so good! - but if there was a fee, I KNOW it was less than $100!!)  Just looking for an alternative since buying passports for everyone is so expensive.



It is about 10 years old...I was in my teens. I need to pull it out and look....Ok DENIAL 20 years ago



winotracy said:


> I also copy the credit cards I take with (front and back) and keep a copy in a safe place with me and one at home where I could instruct someone to get if something when terribly wrong (ok, maybe I'm going too far).



Never be to safe....



DisneyKevin said:


> The big shock for us every time we cruise is the number of times and amount of money we spend at the Cove Cafe (coffee bar).



That sounds like my kind of stuff! I LOVE coffee!!!!! (although now I realize how much I miss it...I cut it out of the budget to put gas in the guzzler) 




DisneyKevin said:


> I've never found them to be pushy or obnoxious about it.
> 
> Most of the time, they walk around and wait for you to signal to them as opposed to approaching you on each round. I hope that make sense.



We can just get neon sizes to point to the CoBettes!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

DisneyKevin said:


> I've never found them to be pushy or obnoxious about it.
> 
> Most of the time, they walk around and wait for you to signal to them as opposed to approaching you on each round. I hope that make sense.



Thanks Kevin -- that's what I was hoping for!


----------



## winotracy

ClaraBug said:


> Tracy,
> 
> The shore excursions and castaway cay activities we can get a price from you correct?
> 
> I do kinda need to budget b/c we are taking the family vacation that following August, so I can't deplete the vacation funds completly.  Flying to Wisc is not cheap!
> 
> BTW, DH was talking about the cruise last night after I told him about how most people I talk to said that the Cat 11 rooms were really nice, just small.
> He said that this was probably a once in a lifetime deal (cruising) unless he found out that he was a pirate in his former life and absolutly loved cruising.
> I almost fell off my chair laughing when we told me this.  I think it would be kinda romantic married to a pirate  !  Then I told him that we will be drinking like pirates that week!



Here is a link to the ports of call http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/cruise-new/cr-ports.htm.  If you click on the ports, you can scroll down and see the excursions offered and the prices.  Personally, on Castaway Cay I do nothing usually.  Spend the day at the adult beach with a couple Konk Koolers!!  

As for the category 11 rooms, they are smaller than the rest, but they are larger than other cruise lines.  For a four night cruise you'll have no problem with this choice.



calypso*a*go-go said:


> Speaking of drink purchases onboard...are the servers pretty good about leaving you alone once you've declined to order any drinks?  We've been on cruises before where the servers assigned to the section we are sitting in kept asking over and over again to the point where it made us uncomfortable and want to leave (poolside, shows, etc).  I don't mind an occasional fru-fru drink that is umbrella-worthy, but do not drink continuously throughout the day and having to deal with pushy servers will definitely put a damper on things for me.



I wouldn't say pushy at all.  On the first day when walking to the buffet we had quite a few ask us if we wanted a drink (usually they only offer the drinks of the day at that time and they have them available on their trays at that time).  I found at times it was sometimes difficult to find a server when I was at the pool.  They usually just stroll around and if you make eye contact, they'll ask if they can get you something.  Not bad at all!



ClaraBug said:


> sorry but I have another ???
> 
> we have an inside room, so no veranda.......but is there a designated smoking area? if so, where?  DH is a smoke but here is very considerate about (b/c I make him considerate) it.



He can smoke on the starboard side of the ship (that is right side when facing front) on open decks only.  Deck 4 promenade, Deck 9 or Deck 10.  He cannot smoke on Deck 9 by the Mickey pool however.  There are no longer places inside where he can smoke.  As a side note, smoking is permitted on a private verandah regardless of the side of the ship.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

We've cruised in a cats 12, 11 and 9 and are booked into a 12 for this cruise. The rooms are the same in cats 12 and 11 it's just a different location on the ship. For the two of us the size of the room is fine. If there were more than 2 the size of the cabin is probably fine but then there might not be enough space for stuff -- I tend to travel with a lot of 'stuff'. Don't ask me what it is but at the end of a cruise I'm always amazed at the "stuff" that we have lying around the room. 

I will also state that inside staterooms are great for naps!

I didn't find them pushy at all about drinks on DCL either on deck or in the dining rooms which was actually really nice. I will have a couple of drinks but I take medication that doesn't really allow me to drink. (I can take one sip of wine and feel like throwing up so I tend to just avoid it although fru-fru drinks and beer seem ok).

On castaway cay we've rented bicycles which is kinda fun and the cost isn't too much. Other than that I had parasailing booked the last time but it was too rough. 

Remember to budget some money for pictures -- we aren't really picture people but still end up buying a couple. 

Oh - another hint if this is your first cruise -- your room steward will come into your room during dinner to turn down the bed so if you change before dinner don't leave your clothes lying around. I didn't realize this the first time we cruised and we hurriedly changed for dinner and left clothes and everything else lying all over the cabin which were all neatly picked up and folded when we got back from dinner but I was  

Fiona


----------



## chickie

I agree with Fiona on the pictures-
They can be a definite budget buster! I never dreamed we'd buy that many pictures, but they all looked so darned cute! We even got one of DD playing in the sand on Castaway Cay. We have it framed and sitting on our entertainment center. They can be hard to resist!


----------



## mommyceratops

chickie said:


> I agree with Fiona on the pictures-
> They can be a definite budget buster! I never dreamed we'd buy that many pictures, but they all looked so darned cute! We even got one of DD playing in the sand on Castaway Cay. We have it framed and sitting on our entertainment center. They can be hard to resist!



 I am a picture lover!  not good news for my budget...

What price range are they in?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Does DCL participate in anything like Photopass?


----------



## kab407

cdnmickeylover said:


> Oh - another hint if this is your first cruise -- your room steward will come into your room during dinner to turn down the bed so if you change before dinner don't leave your clothes lying around. I didn't realize this the first time we cruised and we hurriedly changed for dinner and left clothes and everything else lying all over the cabin which were all neatly picked up and folded when we got back from dinner but I was
> 
> Fiona



At least it wasn't incorporated into a towel animal!   

I came back to the room one night and found my hat and sunglasses on a towel monkey hanging in the bathroom. Thank God I put my underwear away!


----------



## winotracy

mommyceratops said:


> I am a picture lover!  not good news for my budget...
> 
> What price range are they in?



They have packages, but I know the formal ones (or anything 8x10) are $19.99 if purchased separately.  I don't recall the prices on the smaller ones (6x8)



calypso*a*go-go said:


> Does DCL participate in anything like Photopass?



Unfortunately, no.


----------



## mommyceratops

kab407 said:


> At least it wasn't incorporated into a towel animal!
> 
> I came back to the room one night and found my hat and sunglasses on a towel monkey hanging in the bathroom. Thank God I put my underwear away!



   What? Was it leopard print and not looked good on the monkey?!


----------



## kab407

mommyceratops said:


> What? Was it leopard print and not looked good on the monkey?!



Since you insist on knowing Kim, granny panties.     How's that for an image for the rest of the afternoon!!!!!


----------



## ClaraBug

That's too funny!!   But what color?

Fiona, 

Thanks for the info, especially about the turn down.....A nap does sound good right now.  I have  amp'ed up my exercise routine to lose weight for the cruise.  I did squats and leg lunges today and my legs REALLY hurt but it is a good hurt.


----------



## ClaraBug

I have another question

I was looking at some of the Spa stuff online and would someone please tell me or explain what the _Exotic Rasul_?  When I read it, I thought   

Is my mind just in a non G rated place?


----------



## kab407

ClaraBug said:


> I have another question
> 
> I was looking at some of the Spa stuff online and would someone please tell me or explain what the _Exotic Rasul_?  When I read it, I thought
> 
> Is my mind just in a non G rated place?



Nope, your mind is in the right place!


----------



## mommyceratops

kab407 said:


> Since you insist on knowing Kim, granny panties.     How's that for an image for the rest of the afternoon!!!!!



Hmmmm.....yup....thats an image....PANTY RAID on the ship.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

mommyceratops said:


> Hmmmm.....yup....thats an image....PANTY RAID on the ship.



Don't get me all excited like that -- I read it too fast and thought we were planning a PANTRY RAID!  This certainly changes my opinion on whether or not I want to participate.


----------



## cocowum

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Don't get me all excited like that -- I read it too fast and thought we were planning a PANTRY RAID!  This certainly changes my opinion on whether or not I want to participate.



   

Sounds like it's time for lunch.


----------



## ClaraBug

kab407 said:


> Nope, your mind is in the right place!



Dear Lord Baby Jesus!!! 

I am trying to stay G rated here...but how well do they clean up before the next set?


----------



## Annette_VA

ClaraBug said:


> Dear Lord Baby Jesus!!!
> 
> I am trying to stay G rated here...but how well do they clean up before the next set?



Pressure washer, probably!  With really hot soapy water


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Don't get me all excited like that -- I read it too fast and thought we were planning a PANTRY RAID!  This certainly changes my opinion on whether or not I want to participate.



I just spewed ice tea all over my monitor!


----------



## kab407

ClaraBug said:


> Dear Lord Baby Jesus!!!
> 
> I am trying to stay G rated here...but how well do they clean up before the next set?



 Ever see those high pressure hoses they use to clean out elephant pens and lots o'chemicals.....


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Ever see those high pressure hoses they use to clean out elephant pens and lots o'chemicals.....



Every day.


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Every day.



I want to ask but I don't want to ask.


----------



## ClaraBug

Jason...is a Vet? at a zoo?

Am I warm?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I know, I know, and all I can say is that I hope Kathy doesn't need any of Jason's equipment for her granny panties!  (Okay, maybe that didn't come out very well...)


----------



## ClaraBug

Before or after the pantry raid?


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I know, I know, and all I can say is that I hope Kathy doesn't need any of Jason's equipment for her granny panties!  (Okay, maybe that didn't come out very well...)



OK, I remember the thread from the other day. 

Jason, are you involved in industrial laundry equipment?

_I just went back and checked the post I was thinking about.  Wrong person.  Hmmmm....Do you work at AK?_


----------



## MenashaCorp

Allow me to un-comment.  Want to stay G-rated.    And no, I'm not a veterinarian.

My stage name in college was "Exotic Rasul." The "s" was silent.


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Allow me to un-comment.  Want to stay G-rated.    And no, I'm not a veterinarian.
> 
> My stage name is college was "Exotic Rasul." The "s" was silent.



  

Did I slip you a dollar once?


----------



## ClaraBug

kab407 said:


> Did I slip you a dollar once?




Kathy, I just sprayed my comp monitor!!!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

kab407 said:


> OK, I remember the thread from the other day.
> 
> Jason, are you involved in industrial laundry equipment?
> 
> _I just went back and checked the post I was thinking about.  Wrong person.  Hmmmm....Do you work at AK?_



Darn...I must be thinking about the wrong person too!  Sorry.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Don't get me all excited like that -- I read it too fast and thought we were planning a PANTRY RAID! This certainly changes my opinion on whether or not I want to participate.


 


kab407 said:


> Did I slip you a dollar once?


   
Man, go to work for a day and look what fun I've missed out on!  I cannot wait to cruise with you guys! 
One thing to add about Castaway Cay - Tracy forgot to mention the floaty mats!  Someone said something about renting bikes - DH and I actually signed up to rent bikes at CC but when we got there we realized that riding bikes was exercise so we really nicely asked the CM if we could trade our bike coupon for a floaty mat coupon and he let us do the trade  .  We spent the rest of the day relaxing on the blue mats in the crystal clear water at Serenity Bay - ah, Heaven!

~Stacy


----------



## kab407

floaty mats and Konk Koolers are a good thing


----------



## mommyceratops

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Don't get me all excited like that -- I read it too fast and thought we were planning a PANTRY RAID!  This certainly changes my opinion on whether or not I want to participate.



Hmmm at the prices at the Grocery store...sure I will go for it! Esp on a cruise...or would that be midnight buffet! 



calypso*a*go-go said:


> I know, I know, and all I can say is that I hope Kathy doesn't need any of Jason's equipment for her granny panties!  (Okay, maybe that didn't come out very well...)



What!? Jason and Kathy, equipment and panties....that is all I got from my speed reading!  



kab407 said:


> floaty mats and Konk Koolers are a good thing



Don't know what they are but sounds like fun!!


----------



## kab407

I got to listen to a few minutes of the Podcast.  Pete mentioned having a seperate podcast dedicated to the Podcast Cruise in the near future.  KOOL!


----------



## MenashaCorp

MenashaCorp said:


> Allow me to un-comment.  Want to stay G-rated.    And no, I'm not a veterinarian.
> 
> My stage name in college was "Exotic Rasul." The "s" was silent.





kab407 said:


> Did I slip you a dollar once?



Yup.  You called me your "Little towel monkey."  Thanks for the tip, btw.


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Yup.  You called me your "Little towel monkey."  Thanks for the tip, btw.



   

Can't wait to meet you Jason!


----------



## ClaraBug

I just have to say I am SO very excited about this cruise, it's not even funny! 

Well, we all now know where pete, kevin, and john are staying!

Now, to find out where Corey and Julie are staying?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

ClaraBug said:


> Now, to find out where Corey and Julie are staying?



My guess is home if they think they will coerced into a granny panty and/or pantry raid while being chased by a towel monkey named Exotic Raul -- followed very closely by Mindy with duct tape and a shovel.  I'm sure WO will be there too, but he can't quite keep up with us as he has to constantly stop and pick up the sequins that have fallen off his camo bikini (it don't mean a thing if it ain't got that bling).  Ahhh...good times, good times!!!


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> My guess is home if they think they will coerced into a granny panty and/or pantry raid while being chased by a towel monkey named Exotic Raul -- followed very closely by Mindy with duct tape and a shovel.  I'm sure WO will be there too, but he can't quite keep up with us as he has to constantly stop and pick up the sequins that have fallen off his camo bikini (it don't mean a thing if it ain't got that bling).  Ahhh...good times, good times!!!



Lisa, I think you hit the nail on the head!   Let's not forget the COB who will have drained the ship of rum and mint before leaving port.


----------



## mommyceratops

kab407 said:


> Lisa, I think you hit the nail on the head!   Let's not forget the COB who will have drained the ship of rum and mint before leaving port.



      

The joke is they really aren't staying in the suites....it is just so we can't find them.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

mommyceratops said:


> The joke is they really aren't staying in the suites....it is just so we can't find them.



I think the real joke would be for Pete and Kevin/John to let their "favorite" contractors use the suite.


----------



## mommyceratops

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I think the real joke would be for Pete and Kevin/John to let their "favorite" contractors use the suite.



  Maybe they listen....wouldn't want to take them for granite.....


----------



## chickie

calypso*a*go-go said:


> My guess is home if they think they will coerced into a granny panty and/or pantry raid while being chased by a towel monkey named Exotic Raul -- followed very closely by Mindy with duct tape and a shovel.  I'm sure WO will be there too, but he can't quite keep up with us as he has to constantly stop and pick up the sequins that have fallen off his camo bikini (it don't mean a thing if it ain't got that bling).  Ahhh...good times, good times!!!



You guys are so funny!  I can't keep up with you guys here on the boards. I hope I can keep up in person!  Maybe after a couple of mojeetoes! (What am I saying - I'll be on the floor after just one!) Oh well, can't wait! 

Still trying to figure out before/after cruise details. We'll probably come home that Thurs so dd can get back to school on Friday. 4th grade next year...I hope she doesn't have too much trouble missing 4 days in a row! It's never been a problem before, but I know as she gets older it will get harder.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

I'm trying to work on before/after cruise details - I emailed the show a few weeks back but never got a response.  Hmmm.  Maybe it's because it's me asking the question I'll try again under an assumed name and see if I can get an answer.  If not, I guess I can always ask Lou!


----------



## kab407

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I'm trying to work on before/after cruise details - I emailed the show a few weeks back but never got a response.  Hmmm.  Maybe it's because it's me asking the question I'll try again under an assumed name and see if I can get an answer.  If not, I guess I can always ask Lou!



Pete will be doing a dedicated Podcast Cruise show in the coming weeks. Hopefully many of the questions we have will be addressed then.  Maybe he'll let us call in. On second thought..... Kim put the phone down!


----------



## ClaraBug

Well, Pete *WAS* all but begging for voicemails..... 

I know that we will be coming down the saturday before and flying home on Thrusday......I will be ready to see my babies by then. but I am not sure what we are going to get into that night......besides trouble  



OT:  Scott and I are going away this weekend to "celebrate" our 10th Wedding anniversary.  Our actual anniversary is May 23 but this is the first weekend we both had available, plus had a grandparent available for babysitting.  We are going to a B&B in Gettysburg and shopping at the Boyds Bear Store then to the Disney Outlet in Hersey, PA!


----------



## kab407

ClaraBug said:


> Well, Pete *WAS* all but begging for voicemails.....
> 
> I know that we will be coming down the saturday before and flying home on Thrusday......I will be ready to see my babies by then. but I am not sure what we are going to get into that night......besides trouble
> 
> 
> 
> OT:  Scott and I are going away this weekend to "celebrate" our 10th Wedding anniversary.  Our actual anniversary is May 23 but this is the first weekend we both had available, plus had a grandparent available for babysitting.  We are going to a B&B in Gettysburg and shopping at the Boyds Bear Store then to the Disney Outlet in Hersey, PA!



Happy Anniversary Amanda!  Enjoy the weekend.  Thank God the crazy heat we were having finally broke.  I am hoping the weather will hold out tomorrow to get a few hours of sailing in.


----------



## mommyceratops

kab407 said:


> Pete will be doing a dedicated Podcast Cruise show in the coming weeks. Hopefully many of the questions we have will be addressed then.  Maybe he'll let us call in. On second thought..... Kim put the phone down!



Oh they aren't recording today....no wonder they wont answer. Hey I could just call Pete at home!   Just joking. I am not that crazy.... I can't believe they called Regina and not me! 




kab407 said:


> Happy Anniversary Amanda!  Enjoy the weekend.  Thank God the crazy heat we were having finally broke.  I am hoping the weather will hold out tomorrow to get a few hours of sailing in.



Between you and Rex I don't feel so stuck in this valley! At least I can live vicariously through you! (take pics Kathy!)


----------



## winotracy

ClaraBug said:


> Well, Pete *WAS* all but begging for voicemails.....
> 
> I know that we will be coming down the saturday before and flying home on Thrusday......I will be ready to see my babies by then. but I am not sure what we are going to get into that night......besides trouble
> 
> 
> 
> OT:  Scott and I are going away this weekend to "celebrate" our 10th Wedding anniversary.  Our actual anniversary is May 23 but this is the first weekend we both had available, plus had a grandparent available for babysitting.  We are going to a B&B in Gettysburg and shopping at the Boyds Bear Store then to the Disney Outlet in Hersey, PA!



Happy Anniversary!  We just celebrated 15 years on May 22  

We got another 2 1/2 inches of rain last night, just what we needed  

Major roads are closing all around us.  My sister's boyfriend is trying to go to her house today, but with all the closures, it will be difficult.  I can get to the mall, but I can't come home the same way.  It's really sad.


----------



## chirurgeon

winotracy said:


> We got another 2 1/2 inches of rain last night, just what we needed
> 
> Major roads are closing all around us.  My sister's boyfriend is trying to go to her house today, but with all the closures, it will be difficult.  I can get to the mall, but I can't come home the same way.  It's really sad.




Stay safe Tracy.  

Kim


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> Happy Anniversary!  We just celebrated 15 years on May 22
> 
> We got another 2 1/2 inches of rain last night, just what we needed
> 
> Major roads are closing all around us.  My sister's boyfriend is trying to go to her house today, but with all the closures, it will be difficult.  I can get to the mall, but I can't come home the same way.  It's really sad.



Please take care Tracy.  Good thoughts going out to you and everyone in the MidWest.


----------



## mommyceratops

winotracy said:


> Happy Anniversary!  We just celebrated 15 years on May 22
> 
> We got another 2 1/2 inches of rain last night, just what we needed
> 
> Major roads are closing all around us.  My sister's boyfriend is trying to go to her house today, but with all the closures, it will be difficult.  I can get to the mall, but I can't come home the same way.  It's really sad.



Wow 15 years! How in the world did you do it? 

Happy Anniversary!! You are in my prayers (eveyone in the midwest also)


----------



## ClaraBug

winotracy said:


> Happy Anniversary!  We just celebrated 15 years on May 22
> 
> We got another 2 1/2 inches of rain last night, just what we needed
> 
> Major roads are closing all around us.  My sister's boyfriend is trying to go to her house today, but with all the closures, it will be difficult.  I can get to the mall, but I can't come home the same way.  It's really sad.




Thank-you, ladies!!
Happy belated Aniversary to you too!

Be careful Tracy!  I was watching a video yesterday about a family in the "Dells" area that a neighbor videotaped the flood water taking their WHOLE house away like is was nothing.  The sad thing was they did NOT have flood insurance because they insurance company and FEMA could not agree on the high water mark.  So they won't even get any insurance either!  I teared up watching the video b/c they had three girls and two of their girls looked to be the same age as my two.  I don't know what i would do if we lost everything. 

on the brightside!! We will be up in your neck of the woods next summer.  my dad's family is from Wisc.


----------



## winotracy

mommyceratops said:


> Wow 15 years! How in the world did you do it?
> 
> Happy Anniversary!! You are in my prayers (eveyone in the midwest also)



We mostly ignore each other     Just kidding!  I can't believe it has been 15 years already.


----------



## winotracy

ClaraBug said:


> Thank-you, ladies!!
> Happy belated Aniversary to you too!
> 
> Be careful Tracy!  I was watching a video yesterday about a family in the "Dells" area that a neighbor videotaped the flood water taking their WHOLE house away like is was nothing.  The sad thing was they did NOT have flood insurance because they insurance company and FEMA could not agree on the high water mark.  So they won't even get any insurance either!  I teared up watching the video b/c they had three girls and two of their girls looked to be the same age as my two.  I don't know what i would do if we lost everything.
> 
> on the brightside!! We will be up in your neck of the woods next summer.  my dad's family is from Wisc.



Cool!  Where in Wisconsin will you be?  

The sad part is if you are in a flood plain you can get flood insurance, but it costs a fortune.  If you are not in a flood plain you cannot get flood insurance and if it floods, too bad.  My guess is there will be some lawsuits over the damage in the Dells.  From what I understand, they were getting the flood plain remapped, but the village didn't have it completed (and hadn't for quite some time).  This is why they couldn't get flood insurance.  We will see.  We just need to pray for some dry days.  We are supposed to be dry mostly until Sunday and then dry all next week.  I certainly hope so!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

DH and I are going on 23 years...our secret?  Swing Shift!


----------



## ClaraBug

winotracy said:


> Cool!  Where in Wisconsin will you be?



Fly into Milwakee, family there....

Family Cabin on Green Lake....

Fond du lac and Oshgosh(b'gosh )....family there

We wanted to get over the Dells....but i am afraid that we are going to run out of time!

Its "visit the relatives you see once in a great while" vacation.


----------



## mommyceratops

calypso*a*go-go said:


> DH and I are going on 23 years...our secret?  Swing Shift!



Hmmm -- for a moment my brain went into the gutter with Swing Shift....but I think you are talking about the other?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

mommyceratops said:


> Hmmm -- for a moment my brain went into the gutter with Swing Shift....but I think you are talking about the other?



Kim...you a being naughty, naughty!  I am definitely talking about employment...not enjoyment!!!


----------



## mommyceratops

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Kim...you a being naughty, naughty!  I am definitely talking about employment...not enjoyment!!!


----------



## ClaraBug

you two crack me up!! 

This cruise is going to be great!!


----------



## scarlett873

Ahem...~tap tap tap~ does this thing work???



Ladies and gentlemen...I have an announcement...

I have finally succeeded in convincing DH to go on the podcast cruise!!!!!!! WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I haven't booked our cabin yet because we are going to chat with some friends about going with us first. We will be doing that this weekend and I hope to book early next week! 


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


Please pass the moe-gee-toes!


----------



## Annette_VA

scarlett873 said:


> Ahem...~tap tap tap~ does this thing work???
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen...I have an announcement...
> 
> I have finally succeeded in convincing DH to go on the podcast cruise!!!!!!! WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I haven't booked our cabin yet because we are going to chat with some friends about going with us first. We will be doing that this weekend and I hope to book early next week!
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> Please pass the moe-gee-toes!


----------



## ClaraBug

scarlett873 said:


> Ahem...~tap tap tap~ does this thing work???
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen...I have an announcement...
> 
> I have finally succeeded in convincing DH to go on the podcast cruise!!!!!!! WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I haven't booked our cabin yet because we are going to chat with some friends about going with us first. We will be doing that this weekend and I hope to book early next week!
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> Please pass the moe-gee-toes!



A mojito for you!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Way to go Brandie!  Looking forward to seeing your name on the official "roll call".


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> Ahem...~tap tap tap~ does this thing work???
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen...I have an announcement...
> 
> I have finally succeeded in convincing DH to go on the podcast cruise!!!!!!! WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I haven't booked our cabin yet because we are going to chat with some friends about going with us first. We will be doing that this weekend and I hope to book early next week!
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> Please pass the moe-gee-toes!



WOO HOO    

Follow me, I'll get you a glass.  Watch the cistern


----------



## mommyceratops

scarlett873 said:


> Ahem...~tap tap tap~ does this thing work???
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen...I have an announcement...
> 
> I have finally succeeded in convincing DH to go on the podcast cruise!!!!!!! WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I haven't booked our cabin yet because we are going to chat with some friends about going with us first. We will be doing that this weekend and I hope to book early next week!
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> Please pass the moe-gee-toes!





        
Don't want to ask how?!  

Another Hoosier!!


----------



## Tonya2426

Welcome Aboard Brandie!!!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

kab407 said:


> Pete will be doing a dedicated Podcast Cruise show in the coming weeks. Hopefully many of the questions we have will be addressed then. Maybe he'll let us call in. On second thought..... Kim put the phone down!


Hey!  That's a GREAT idea!    Kim ALWAYS gets her emails/voicemails answered!  Maybe I should just get Kim to ask for us so we can actually get some planning done - we do only have 11 months to plan this thing after all!



ClaraBug said:


> I know that we will be coming down the saturday before and flying home on Thrusday......I will be ready to see my babies by then. but I am not sure what we are going to get into that night......besides trouble
> 
> OT: Scott and I are going away this weekend to "celebrate" our 10th Wedding anniversary. Our actual anniversary is May 23 but this is the first weekend we both had available, plus had a grandparent available for babysitting. We are going to a B&B in Gettysburg and shopping at the Boyds Bear Store then to the Disney Outlet in Hersey, PA!


Too funny!  We are in the same boat (forgive the pun!) - I know we want to go down early because our anniversary is May 8th and I said I wanted to celebrate it on Disney property.  As much as I would like to hang with everyone after the cruise, I don't know how much more time I can be without my kids.     We must be close, btw.  Boyds Bear is about 45 min from here and Hershey is about 1 1/2 hrs away.  How old are your kids?


winotracy said:


> We mostly ignore each other   Just kidding! I can't believe it has been 15 years already.


Sounds like a great plan to me!  Actually, I'm pretty sure that is how my parents have managed to stay married for the last 41 years - works for them  



calypso*a*go-go said:


> DH and I are going on 23 years...our secret? Swing Shift!


 Fantastic plan - I'm on the right track now - DH and I have the swing shift too.  So, swing shift and ignore him for a marriage that lasts...got it!



scarlett873 said:


> I have finally succeeded in convincing DH to go on the podcast cruise!!!!!!! WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I haven't booked our cabin yet because we are going to chat with some friends about going with us first. We will be doing that this weekend and I hope to book early next week!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

scarlett873 said:


> Ahem...~tap tap tap~ does this thing work???
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen...I have an announcement...
> 
> I have finally succeeded in convincing DH to go on the podcast cruise!!!!!!! WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I haven't booked our cabin yet because we are going to chat with some friends about going with us first. We will be doing that this weekend and I hope to book early next week!
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> Please pass the moe-gee-toes!


Excellent! (Tapping fingers together evilly) Another victim.


----------



## scarlett873

mommyceratops said:


> Don't want to ask how?!
> 
> Another Hoosier!!


 Why, I just used my feminine wiles, of course! 















Well, and I whined a lot!  



UrsulasShadow said:


> Excellent! (Tapping fingers together evilly) Another victim.


 Victim?   


Need more tekwila... 


So you can bring beer and wine on board. What are the rules about hard liquor? (like rum, etc)


And have we figured out the transfers yet? We're planning to stay at the Dolphin Saturday night. And I would like to play at Adventurer's Club for the evening!! Anyone else?


Add me to the list of planning freaks!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

scarlett873 said:


> So you can bring beer and wine on board. What are the rules about hard liquor? (like rum, etc)


Rules are that the rum must pass through inspections before it can be brought into your stateroom.  Drop it off in front of Stateroom 7007.  After careful sampling (for purity and alcohol content), the remainder will be returned to your stateroom before the very end of the cruise.  You will be responsible for disposal of the empty bottles yourself.

Inspectors prefer that you package your rum WITH a bag of fresh mint and several limes, to speed the inspection process.


----------



## chirurgeon

UrsulasShadow said:


> Rules are that the rum must pass through inspections before it can be brought into your stateroom.  Drop it off in front of Stateroom 7007.  After careful sampling (for purity and alcohol content), the remainder will be returned to your stateroom before the very end of the cruise.  You will be responsible for disposal of the empty bottles yourself.
> 
> Inspectors prefer that you package your rum WITH a bag of fresh mint and several limes, to speed the inspection process.




These inspectors can be very overworked, so a second drop off will be located at stateroom 7567. This inspector prefers the rum to be accompanied by bottles of Pepsi. 
         

Kim


----------



## scarlett873

UrsulasShadow said:


> Rules are that the rum must pass through inspections before it can be brought into your stateroom.  Drop it off in front of Stateroom 7007.  After careful sampling (for purity and alcohol content), the remainder will be returned to your stateroom before the very end of the cruise.  You will be responsible for disposal of the empty bottles yourself.
> 
> Inspectors prefer that you package your rum WITH a bag of fresh mint and several limes, to speed the inspection process.





chirurgeon said:


> These inspectors can be very overworked, so a second drop off will be located at stateroom 7567. This inspector prefers the rum to be accompanied by bottles of Pepsi.
> 
> 
> Kim


Wow...these poor inspectors sound so overworked! 


Wow...we're all gonna be incredibly DRUNK on this cruise, aren't we?


----------



## pershing

Too funny!  I just read these last four pages and am like  what the heck is going on?!! Panty Raids? Stalkers outside the Roy and Walt Disney Suite (although, I _really_ hope the Podcrew lets us peek inside at least once, myself.) and Rum Purification Inspectors? (my bottle of coconut rum will be very pure, I assure you!  )

Oh, and welcome aboard scarlett873!  

 I, too, am looking forward to that podcast dedicated to only the Podcruise Cruise. I'm starting to get the _I've got to plan_ itch for this trip! 

I've really thought about leaving my kids home more than a couple of times as I really don't want them to miss school in May. And it's during the worst time really. When the Massachusetts state tests are given (MCAS). On the brighter side, the kids normally don't have any homework during that time so they won't have that much make up work.  It's just that as a single mom, it would be much more work for me to find someone to care for the them than to deliver them into the DCL club/labs! Which they love!

I've never been to the adult only beach at Castaway Cay and I've never done Palo's brunch or exercised in the fitness room to see that view Kevin talks about. (or was it John?) Or gone to any of the night clubs on DCL.

I wanna get to some of those this time. Usually, being able to relax, swim, and read a book by the pool is the golden miracle Disney has wrought by taking my children away and handing me a pager that can so easily be accidentally dropped in the pool! ...Just kidding!...well sort of...anyway I have just one question...

what's a cistern????

 ok, back to reading. You guys crack me up!


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> Rules are that the rum must pass through inspections before it can be brought into your stateroom.  Drop it off in front of Stateroom 7007.  After careful sampling (for purity and alcohol content), the remainder will be returned to your stateroom before the very end of the cruise.  You will be responsible for disposal of the empty bottles yourself.
> 
> Inspectors prefer that you package your rum WITH a bag of fresh mint and several limes, to speed the inspection process.





chirurgeon said:


> These inspectors can be very overworked, so a second drop off will be located at stateroom 7567. This inspector prefers the rum to be accompanied by bottles of Pepsi.
> 
> 
> Kim



You two crack me up!


----------



## mommyceratops

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Hey!  That's a GREAT idea!    Kim ALWAYS gets her emails/voicemails answered!  Maybe I should just get Kim to ask for us so we can actually get some planning done - we do only have 11 months to plan this thing after all!



Not always.....Do you know how many I send that don't get read?     I am marked as spam.  But I am Kevin's BFF sooooo......   Oh fine, I will call them in for you!   

Actually, it is my boys that have gotten read. My voicemail of the Donald Breakfast got on when I reviewed it. 



scarlett873 said:


> Why, I just used my feminine wiles, of course!
> 
> 
> Well, and I whined a lot!
> 
> :



Hey, whining works for me too!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

chirurgeon said:


> This inspector prefers the rum to be accompanied by bottles of Pepsi.



Oh yeah...well *this* inspector prefers the rum to be accompanied by bottles of RUM (just consider us "Special Forces" -- the baddest of the bad!).


----------



## scarlett873

Ok..so we can bring booze on board. I guess that'll help! 

I'm going to be sooooo drunk that I won't remember the cruise!  But is this such a bad thing?  

Has anyone ever done or heard of a wine package? I was perusing the cruise board and saw something about this. Anyone got any information about it?

Also, anyone know how much the Fairy Tale Cuvee would cost per bottle?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

scarlett873 said:


> Ok..so we can bring booze on board. I guess that'll help!
> 
> I'm going to be sooooo drunk that I won't remember the cruise!  But is this such a bad thing?
> 
> Has anyone ever done or heard of a wine package? I was perusing the cruise board and saw something about this. Anyone got any information about it?
> 
> Also, anyone know how much the Fairy Tale Cuvee would cost per bottle?



Fairy Tale Cuvee is $62 a bottle.  Every wine they offer is about 4X what you would pay at a liquor store, or more in some cases.

And I hope everyone gets embarrassingly drunk, because I intend to bring a camera and blackmail everyone later.  Just so you know...

My evil plan is to walk around with a soda water with a lime and some mint leaves, make everyone think I'm drunk, take your incriminating photos, steal all your rum, package up my future SIL and disembark, and make you all support me to keep me from posting, whilst sitting in front of my computer drinking YOUR rum!  MWWAAAAAHAHAaaaaaaa!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Who knew? Ursala's Shadow is an evil genius. Complete with the evil laugh and code name!!


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> Fairy Tale Cuvee is $62 a bottle.  Every wine they offer is about 4X what you would pay at a liquor store, or more in some cases.
> 
> And I hope everyone gets embarrassingly drunk, because I intend to bring a camera and blackmail everyone later.  Just so you know...
> 
> My evil plan is to walk around with a soda water with a lime and some mint leaves, make everyone think I'm drunk, take your incriminating photos, steal all your rum, package up my future SIL and disembark, and make you all support me to keep me from posting, whilst sitting in front of my computer drinking YOUR rum!  MWWAAAAAHAHAaaaaaaa!



So to what off-shore account do I start sending to????


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> Ok..so we can bring booze on board. I guess that'll help!
> 
> I'm going to be sooooo drunk that I won't remember the cruise!  But is this such a bad thing?
> 
> Has anyone ever done or heard of a wine package? I was perusing the cruise board and saw something about this. Anyone got any information about it?
> 
> Also, anyone know how much the Fairy Tale Cuvee would cost per bottle?



Fairy Tale Cuvee on the ship is $52 a bottle (plus tip) or $11 a glass (plus tip).  I'm not sure if tax is charged on the wines at all or not.  

The wine package for a four night cruise is $111 (plus tip) for the classic package or $174 for the premium package.  This is for four bottles.  The Iron Horse Brut is on the Premium package.  

We don't do the package because the wines that we drink either aren't on the list or are a lower cost and cost more on the list because of that or just aren't discounted.  The kind we were interested on our last cruise was a red that wasn't on the list and a white that was priced at $28 a bottle.  With the classic package, basically each bottle costs $28.  If you get something off the list you get a credit of $28 towards that purchase so the price of the wine wasn't a discount for us.  It just depends what you are interested in.  

With the Iron Horse Brut Fairy Tale Cuvee, you are much better off doing the package if you are drinking that one or something comparably priced (four bottles outside of the package would be $208 and hte package is $174).


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Oops...should have put my bifocals on when reading the wine list...$52 is right.  Just ask Tracy.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

scarlett873 said:


> Ok..so we can bring booze on board. I guess that'll help!
> 
> I'm going to be sooooo drunk that I won't remember the cruise!  But is this such a bad thing?
> 
> Has anyone ever done or heard of a wine package? I was perusing the cruise board and saw something about this. Anyone got any information about it?
> 
> Also, anyone know how much the Fairy Tale Cuvee would cost per bottle?


I'm not a big fan of the Fairy Tale BUT we did try a wonderful wine recommended to us by one of our favorite servers (Sasha) in Palo - Gaierhof Moscato Giallo Trentino. The description says it is a sweet dessert wine but since I only like sweet wines anyway (no one has ever accused me of being a wine connoisseur!), it went down great with my dinner   And if you buy it by the bottle like we did, you can have them send it to your next restaurant. I can't recall the price but it was cheaper than the Curvee.


----------



## winotracy

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I'm not a big fan of the Fairy Tale BUT we did try a wonderful wine recommended to us by one of our favorite servers (Sasha) in Palo - Gaierhof Moscato Giallo Trentino. The description says it is a sweet dessert wine but since I only like sweet wines anyway (no one has ever accused me of being a wine connoisseur!), it went down great with my dinner   And if you buy it by the bottle like we did, you can have them send it to your next restaurant. I can't recall the price but it was cheaper than the Curvee.



I  Gaierhof Moscato Giallo Trentino!!!  I found it locally and have a bottle in my wine cellar (yes, I have a wine cellar).  It really wasn't as expensive on the ship as I expected it to be.  It was around $20 locally.  

There is nothing wrong with liking sweet wines.  I love sweet wines.  In fact, a section of my wine cellar is all dessert wines.  I have a lot of ports and a lot of late harvest wines, plus a few ice wines.


----------



## robind

winotracy said:


> There is nothing wrong with liking sweet wines.  I love sweet wines.  In fact, a section of my wine cellar is all dessert wines.  I have a lot of ports and a lot of late harvest wines, plus a few ice wines.



Have you guys tried a white port, you don't see it very often and I had never heard of it.  I was in Brussels with some friends and one of their friends bought a round and it was very good.  I'm not a big wine drinker but it was nice.  I found out later it was very expensive so I was glad someone else was buying.


----------



## winotracy

robind said:


> Have you guys tried a white port, you don't see it very often and I had never heard of it.  I was in Brussels with some friends and one of their friends bought a round and it was very good.  I'm not a big wine drinker but it was nice.  I found out later it was very expensive so I was glad someone else was buying.



Never heard of it.  I'll have to check it out!


----------



## chirurgeon

To be perfectly honest, I am not much of a drinker.  I do like the occasional rum and cola or Long Island Ice Tea. And I am not a wine drinker.  I can drink white Zinfandel.  As far as wines go I think that is sweet and I have wanted to try ice wine.  Maybe all of you can educate me on the cruise.

Kim


----------



## scarlett873

I used to not really care much for wine. Slowly, I discovered that the white zins were ok. over the last few years, i've come to realize that I like chardonnays and i've recently discovered pinot noir isn't too bad either! I'm slowly coming around...

If you were surprising someone with the cruise, how would you break the news at Christmas? I know someone who's wanting to surprise someone else with the cruise as a Christmas gift. I've got some ideas to help out...but wondered if you had any thoughts. Also, Tracy...is there anything that you would be able to suggest to show some kind of documents? I know we don't get the actual docs until right before the cruise, but is there something other than the print out confirmation that you could suggest? Or Kevin? Or anyone? lol


----------



## robind

scarlett873 said:


> If you were surprising someone with the cruise, how would you break the news at Christmas? I know someone who's wanting to surprise someone else with the cruise as a Christmas gift. I've got some ideas to help out...but wondered if you had any thoughts. Also, Tracy...is there anything that you would be able to suggest to show some kind of documents? I know we don't get the actual docs until right before the cruise, but is there something other than the print out confirmation that you could suggest? Or Kevin? Or anyone? lol



Several years ago, I did that for my mom.  The TA I had at the time gave us one of those photo albums that the front is a picture frame.  It said something about AAA on it.  But I got an adhesive backed metal piece from Things Remembered and had them engrave the name of the ship and the dates and attached it over the AAA logo.  I then clipped out the itinerary of the ship from the cruise brochure and put that in the frame and wrapped the photo album up.  She didn't have long to wait, we went on Jan 8th. 

The kind of sad thing was - this was the christmas that the east coast was pummled by an ice/snow storm and we had no power.  The christmas tree was in front of our big picture window, so it was really dark in the house.  So, she couldn't really read the little print on the itinerary, so I had to tell her what it was, so some of the 'surprise/shock' wasn't there.

That is a great gift - ours was a 3 night cruise and we were hooked.  This was 1999 I think and we went on five more cruises after than.  I wish she could go with me on this one, she always wanted to do a disney cruise.  Oh well, she is going in my heart.

Oh, one other thing I did on one cruise, I like to vacation on/around my birthday, so we were on a cruise on my birthday one year.  I had gotten my mom and I matching diamond and silver lockets and I had her's engraved with the name of the ship and the date (my birthday).  I gave it to her at dinner the night of my birthday. So they could do something like that with a pendent or charm.


----------



## scarlett873

Just sent off for our quote!  Hoping to snag the cabin that we want on the deck that we want!! I will be ready to put down our deposit tomorrow! I am sooooo excited!!

Our friends haven't made a final decision as of yet, but we can always move things around later if need be. It looks like we'll have another couple in our party, but they are non-DISers and I can't say much else here. I don't want to spoil the surprise just in case they happen to be DISers on the sly...lol! I'm pretty sure they aren't, but you never know...


----------



## ADP

I've heard of Port wine but never tried it.  Maybe sometime if the opportunity arises. 

I don't drink wine often, but will if its available and the mood strikes me.  Pinot Noir is my favorite.


----------



## MenashaCorp

So now we *can* bring our own booze?  How many boxes of my favorite fine wine can I bring?


----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> So now we *can* bring our own booze?  How many boxes of my favorite fine wine can I bring?



one or two


----------



## scarlett873

Forget the wine...bring on the rum!!  


Actually, we'll probably be bringing a bottle or two of wine ourselves along with some rum or something. We can just carry it on? And no one will take it away? 

We sailed on Princess last year and smuggled our booze in our checked bags. I know, from what i've read, that you can't put it into your checked bags on DCL though. It's baffling me to think that I can just walk right on up with my rum and get to keep it!! 


Ohhh I hope I don't make an idiot out of myself on this cruise...lol


----------



## scarlett873

Oh and Tracy...please add my DH and I to the official list! 

Brandie & Matthew - second dining


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> So now we *can* bring our own booze?  How many boxes of my favorite fine wine can I bring?



Isn't "boxes of fine wine" an oxymoron?


----------



## scarlett873

kab407 said:


> Isn't "boxes of fine wine" an oxymoron?


----------



## pershing

Ok, I'm confused. I thought we could bring drinks in a soft cooler that had no ice in it. That's what I did last time.

My son was a soda drinker and I think you had to pay for soda's then. So glad we don't anymore.

I really like that they are so cautious about hygiene with the wipes and the drink stations. You can't say they don't try to prevent  .


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> Forget the wine...bring on the rum!!
> 
> 
> Actually, we'll probably be bringing a bottle or two of wine ourselves along with some rum or something. We can just carry it on? And no one will take it away?
> 
> We sailed on Princess last year and smuggled our booze in our checked bags. I know, from what i've read, that you can't put it into your checked bags on DCL though. It's baffling me to think that I can just walk right on up with my rum and get to keep it!!
> 
> 
> Ohhh I hope I don't make an idiot out of myself on this cruise...lol



You can bring on whatever you can carry.  They prefer that you have it in a bag or something but you can carry it on.  They don't want you putting it in your luggage in case there is breakage.  Trust me, I know from experience what it can be like if a bottle of booze in your luggage breaks


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

winotracy said:


> Trust me, I know from experience what it can be like if a bottle of booze in your luggage breaks


That, my dear, is what we call alcohol abuse.


----------



## winotracy

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> That, my dear, is what we call alcohol abuse.



It was my DH's fault!

I had to fly home from the cruise early and he was responsible to get the 4 bottles we bought in St. Thomas home.  He put the four bottles in our luggage in their cardboard carry case (no extra padding).  The cheap bottle of coconut rum broke.  His bag was in a bin in the terminal!  His shoes and clothes all smelled like coconut rum.  Lesson well learned.  Luckily, the photos from Shutters were in a plastic bag or they would have been ruined


----------



## kab407

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> That, my dear, is what we call alcohol abuse.



Rum is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## scarlett873

kab407 said:


> Rum is a terrible thing to waste.


 Aye...


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Isn't "boxes of fine wine" an oxymoron?



Hence the humor.  Well, almost.


----------



## ADP

kab407 said:


> Isn't "boxes of fine wine" an oxymoron?



 You must be speaking of Franzia (boxed wine).  It's a shame that I know that.


----------



## scarlett873

ADP said:


> You must be speaking of Franzia (boxed wine).  It's a shame that I know that.


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Hence the humor.  Well, almost.



Back when I was married, I had the out-laws over for Sunday dinner. They offered to bring wine.  OK, I thought, how bad could it be? I'm serving prime rib, they bring a box of white zin that had a pretty funky taste to boot. Needless to say that went down the drain.  There is a running joke that when people come over for dinner, they always offer to bring a box of white zin since we all know how much I love it!


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Back when I was married, I had the out-laws over for Sunday dinner. They offered to bring wine.  OK, I thought, how bad could it be? I'm serving prime rib, they bring a box of white zin that had a pretty funky taste to boot. Needless to say that went down the drain.  There is a running joke that when people come over for dinner, they always offer to bring a box of white zin since we all know how much I love it!



Too funny!   My favorite actually is the 2009 Frass Canyon "Effing Merlot."

Comes cheaper by the tanker truckful....


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> Back when I was married, I had the out-laws over for Sunday dinner. They offered to bring wine.  OK, I thought, how bad could it be? I'm serving prime rib, they bring a box of white zin that had a pretty funky taste to boot. Needless to say that went down the drain.  There is a running joke that when people come over for dinner, they always offer to bring a box of white zin since we all know how much I love it!



We had a really nice wine tasting party - I made lots of fabulous food, had gourmet chocolates and cheese and lots of great wine.  My "friends" brought me a couple bottles for my cellar - Boons Farm and MD20/20    I put them down in the cellar to amuse them, but they still sit there today


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> We had a really nice wine tasting party - I made lots of fabulous food, had gourmet chocolates and cheese and lots of great wine.  My "friends" brought me a couple bottles for my cellar - Boons Farm and MD20/20    I put them down in the cellar to amuse them, but they still sit there today



oooooh.... Boones Farm!  Apple or strawberry Tracy?  Boones' was the cause of my very first hangover!  I remember it like yesterday.  The bed spinning, the hurling, the headache!  I haven't seen Mad Dog since the last Rutger's frat party I went to, 25+ years ago.  You have a fine selection there!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Okay, just out of curiosity -- do they still make T.J. Swan & Annie Greensprings? (Sorry, just reliving some high school memories...)


----------



## scarlett873

You know...in all my life, I have never planned a vacation this far out. How on earth am I going to last the next (whatever my ticker says)??  

This wait is going to drive me insane!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> This wait is going to drive me insane!!!



Good!  You'll fit right in with the rest of us!!


----------



## ClaraBug

I'm back from our anniversary trip(not to Disney)!

It was wonderful and we found the Boyds Bears County Store in Gettysburg!
It is huge and I dropped almost $200!!

Loved it and we are going back in December!!


Boxed wine, huh?  Well, if we drink the good stuff first then we will be drunk enough to not know we are drinking a box of fine wine!


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> You know...in all my life, I have never planned a vacation this far out. How on earth am I going to last the next (whatever my ticker says)??
> 
> This wait is going to drive me insane!!!



 You have us to get you thru.


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> You know...in all my life, I have never planned a vacation this far out. How on earth am I going to last the next (whatever my ticker says)??
> 
> This wait is going to drive me insane!!!



You all know what I'm going to say now....

BOOK ANOTHER CRUISE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> You all know what I'm going to say now....
> 
> BOOK ANOTHER CRUISE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 Any special travel agent she should ask for??????    

(I love meeting days.  I get to DIS inbetween.)


----------



## pershing

Boxed wine!! Oh no. Can't even bear to go there!

That and a game of 'Dimes' played with Southern Comfort gives me my first hangover as a teenager! What were we thinking??? I guess we weren't.

Scarlett873- You are one of the lucky ones not to have the "planning for Disney vacation a year out disease." These boards are fully infected so you may want to get a vaccination now!  I'm fully infected, of course! I planned my first one 2 years out, thinking it would be the only Disney Cruise/Vacation. Silly me!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Okay, just out of curiosity -- do they still make T.J. Swan & Annie Greensprings? (Sorry, just reliving some high school memories...)



Riunite on ice...


----------



## winotracy

UrsulasShadow said:


> Riunite on ice...



That's Nice!!


----------



## ClaraBug

winotracy said:


> That's Nice!!


----------



## scarlett873

Oh Tracy....I thought of you while I was wandering through the liquor aisle at the store today. I saw a bottle of Boone's!  

And I saw lots of boxed wine...and I about lost it! The poor woman in the aisle in front of me had no clue what I was laughing at!  

Peach Schnapp's was my first hangover. I went to a party with a friend for her work and they were serving booze to everyone. (bad, I know) I had no idea what to drink but I remembered my mom and dad had a bottle of peach schnapps at home. What was I thinking??


----------



## ClaraBug

Personal update:: (I'm not anger, though)
I applied for a job today and worked up enough guts to call the hiring manager to see if he received my resume.  For someone who does not like to talk to strangers, that was a hugh step for me!   He did and he placed my resume in the folder to be considered.  But the reason for looking for a new job....we are relocating closer to DH work.  He drives an hour and a half to work and I drive an hour in the opposite direction.    The gas is really hurting us so we decided to sell our house and move about half an hour away from his work.  But I have to find a new job.....so please keep your fingers cross that I find something soon!  or no cruise for us! 

Tracy, when we get our new mailing address, so do I just need to call DreamsUnlimited to have my address changed?


----------



## winotracy

ClaraBug said:


> Personal update:: (I'm not anger, though)
> I applied for a job today and worked up enough guts to call the hiring manager to see if he received my resume.  For someone who does not like to talk to strangers, that was a hugh step for me!   He did and he placed my resume in the folder to be considered.  But the reason for looking for a new job....we are relocating closer to DH work.  He drives an hour and a half to work and I drive an hour in the opposite direction.    The gas is really hurting us so we decided to sell our house and move about half an hour away from his work.  But I have to find a new job.....so please keep your fingers cross that I find something soon!  or no cruise for us!
> 
> Tracy, when we get our new mailing address, so do I just need to call DreamsUnlimited to have my address changed?



You can just email me and I'll get everything updated.


----------



## ClaraBug

winotracy said:


> You can just email me and I'll get everything updated.



I will! thank-you!


----------



## Annette_VA

scarlett873 said:


> Oh Tracy....I thought of you while I was wandering through the liquor aisle at the store today. I saw a bottle of Boone's!
> 
> And I saw lots of boxed wine...and I about lost it! The poor woman in the aisle in front of me had no clue what I was laughing at!
> 
> Peach Schnapp's was my first hangover. I went to a party with a friend for her work and they were serving booze to everyone. (bad, I know) I had no idea what to drink but I remembered my mom and dad had a bottle of peach schnapps at home. What was I thinking??



Peach Schnapps was my poison of choice in high school & college, too. Drank _way _too many fuzzy navels


----------



## scarlett873

Annette_VA said:


> Peach Schnapps was my poison of choice in high school & college, too. Drank _way _too many fuzzy navels



I can't drink them now!


----------



## robind

winotracy said:


> You all know what I'm going to say now....
> 
> BOOK ANOTHER CRUISE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's what I did - I booked the extra cruise they added in Sept when the Magic gets out of dry dock.


----------



## winotracy

robind said:


> That's what I did - I booked the extra cruise they added in Sept when the Magic gets out of dry dock.



I know


----------



## scarlett873

I'd love to book another cruise...but my checkbook doesn't agree... 


Heck, i'm lucky to be getting this cruise out of my checkbook! I'd better not tempt fate by trying to squeeze in another


----------



## nbg

cdnmickeylover said:


> Welcome Nicole!!
> 
> I noticed you were from Canada and just wondered whereabouts.
> 
> We are from Toronto, Ontario.
> 
> Fiona





I am also from Ontario - Oakville


----------



## mommyceratops

With all the drinking and rum talk I am thinking this is a Pirate Cruise!  

What about tequilla! That is my fave drink......


----------



## Annette_VA

mommyceratops said:


> With all the drinking and rum talk I am thinking this is a Pirate Cruise!
> 
> What about tequilla! That is my fave drink......



They need to make every night pirate night on this sailing!


----------



## scarlett873

Not sure if anyone here can answer these questions or not...but thought i'd give it a go anyway!

I was perusing the shore excursion options for Nassau and almost every single one of them state that no electric wheelchairs are allowed. Some friends of ours may be going on this cruise with us and he will be using a power chair...not a full cart (geesh...I started to type kaht!), just the power chair, which can completely be disassembled. If he's bringing that on board, and he's able to do one of the excursions, will DCL have a standard wheelchair that we can borrow for our day in Nassau?

Secondly, if we choose to venture out to Atlantis on our own, will he be able to take his power chair with him? Will there be some kind of transportation that would take us with his power chair?

Thanks!


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> Not sure if anyone here can answer these questions or not...but thought i'd give it a go anyway!
> 
> I was perusing the shore excursion options for Nassau and almost every single one of them state that no electric wheelchairs are allowed. Some friends of ours may be going on this cruise with us and he will be using a power chair...not a full cart (geesh...I started to type kaht!), just the power chair, which can completely be disassembled. If he's bringing that on board, and he's able to do one of the excursions, will DCL have a standard wheelchair that we can borrow for our day in Nassau?
> 
> Secondly, if we choose to venture out to Atlantis on our own, will he be able to take his power chair with him? Will there be some kind of transportation that would take us with his power chair?
> 
> Thanks!



I can answer one of these.  The ship does have a standard wheelchair onboard, but it is reserved for emergency use only.  Therefore, if they want access to a standard wheelchair, they will have to either bring it with or rent it from a provider that DCL works with.  

If you venture out on your own, he can use his power chair off the ship, but I don't know about transportation to Atlantis for accessibility.  Sorry.


----------



## scarlett873

Well, that's a start! Thank you Tracy! 

It sounds like we may be limited on what shore excursions we can do if they decide to come along then...heck, i'm all for staying on board the ship actually! But i'm leaving the decision to them.


----------



## Dodie

Just have to chime in that I'm a week behind on the podcasts - just listened to last week's - and am THRILLED to hear that soon there will be an additional podcast devoted solely to information about the Podcast Cruise!!!!  Can't wait to hear some tidbits about what is being planned.  Can you imagine how bad we'll get after that? We're anxious enough now and we don't know _anything_ (other than the fact that we're all going, of course)!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

DisneyKevin said:


> Kathy says she has a hard time explaining to her Mom who Bawb is...
> 
> My Mother lives across the street and still isnt sure that I'm gainfully employed.
> 
> Every once in a while she asks if John and I have grocery money.
> 
> We ran into some grear Podcast listeners at the Candlelight Procession (TheBead Pirate and family) and they brought some great beads with a huge mirrored Mickey head on them. My mother spent most of the show trying to figure out why strangers recognized me and brought gifts.
> 
> She was (and is ) still reeling that someone wanted Bawb's autograph.
> 
> So for all of you having a hard time explaining that you are going on a cruise with strangers....please realize that we are having the same conversation from the other side.
> 
> Mom - "These people listen to you on the radio?"
> Me - "Well...not really the radio. We do this through the internet and they download us onto their iPods."
> Mom - "And they just listen to you talk?"
> Me - "Yup"
> Mom - "And they believe you?"
> Me - "Apparently they do."
> Mom - "So your going on vacation with them? Because they believe you?"
> Me - "Ok...that works. Do you want to go with us?"
> Mom - "Is the boat going to leave the dock?
> Me - "Yes. It's going to the Bahamas."
> Mom - "No...I can listen to you here."
> 
> Kevin


Well Kevin, after being iPod-less and internetless for awhile I am slowly trying to get caught up. If there's space left (I'm listening to Feb shows now) we'll be there and I'll bring a whole suitcase of beads!

 

I was stunned to be scanning the posts and see my (our) name!

Lori


----------



## klam_chowder

TheBeadPirate said:


> Well Kevin, after being iPod-less and internetless for awhile I am slowly trying to get caught up. If there's space left (I'm listening to Feb shows now) we'll be there and I'll bring a whole suitcase of beads!
> 
> 
> 
> I was stunned to be scanning the posts and see my (our) name!
> 
> Lori



I remember that posting - I just found the podcasts this year. I love the tone of that posting and it probably helped cause my Dis addiction  

cheers,


----------



## DisneyKevin

TheBeadPirate said:


> If there's space left (I'm listening to Feb shows now) we'll be there and I'll bring a whole suitcase of beads!
> 
> Lori



There is still room left and we would love to have you join us....

WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## scarlett873

We are sloooooooooooooooooowly taking over the Wonder! They aren't going to know what hit them!  


So has anyone else gone back and listened to previous podcasts with information about cruising yet? They're all loaded on my iPod and ready to go for my workouts!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

DisneyKevin said:


> There is still room left and we would love to have you join us....
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!



You say that now............

But just wait.

Everythhing just goes downhill when we sign on!


----------



## klam_chowder

TheBeadPirate said:


> You say that now............
> 
> But just wait.
> 
> Everythhing just goes downhill when we sign on!



Unless you actually sink the ship - it'll be all good!  

At the very least, I'd love to hear the story behind your DH's pic - of course if dresses like that all the time, that's kewl too   

cheers,


----------



## LMO429

Good Morning!  

I woke up this morning and I was thinking about the podcast cruise.  I know I want to hit the spa at some point.  I was a little concerned about getting an appointment. Do the appointments fill up very quickly????... Can you book spa appts ahead of time over the phone from home or do you have to make an appt in person once you arrive on the ship.

Thanks!


----------



## scarlett873

I had a thought...let's say that a group of us decide to try to do Palo's one night during the podcast cruise. Would one person be able to make a reservation for 6, even though everyone is in different cabins? Did that even make sense?  

It's Friday and i'm tired...that's my excuse...


----------



## winotracy

LMO429 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I woke up this morning and I was thinking about the podcast cruise.  I know I want to hit the spa at some point.  I was a little concerned about getting an appointment. Do the appointments fill up very quickly????... Can you book spa appts ahead of time over the phone from home or do you have to make an appt in person once you arrive on the ship.
> 
> Thanks!



When your booking window opens (75 days prior for new cruisers), you will be able to make these reservations online.  I don't believe that all of the spa reservations go super quick, but some will definitely sell out.  They do have openings when you get on the ship.



scarlett873 said:


> I had a thought...let's say that a group of us decide to try to do Palo's one night during the podcast cruise. Would one person be able to make a reservation for 6, even though everyone is in different cabins? Did that even make sense?
> 
> It's Friday and i'm tired...that's my excuse...



I'll have to check what is the largest table you can reserve in advance, it's either 4 or 6.  You will have to have your reservations linked to do this when the reservations open and only one of you will be able to be in your reservation at that time.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

klam_chowder said:


> Unless you actually sink the ship - it'll be all good!
> 
> At the very least, I'd love to hear the story behind your DH's pic - of course if dresses like that all the time, that's kewl too
> 
> cheers,



I got our quote, but I have to wait to get paid to make the deposit. 

I'm one of these people  

DH (Rick) and I live in the French Quarter in New Orleans not far from the gay district. So, all our local haunts are gay bars ( for having no biological children I have MANY kids). When fundraising happens (which seems like all the time now) we always volunteer or sponsor or whatever's needed. We figure we're very lucky to live where we are and have the friends we do- so we give back what we can.

This pic of Rick is from the Mascara Run which is on Memorial Day. It raises money for the local magnet school for the arts for scholarships. Basically a guy starts the race eating chili cheese fries and then runs bar to bar putting on women's clothing with the help of his pit crew. After does a shot and moves on to the next bar-there's 6 or 7 stops. When he's done they judge fastest time, best drag, and most money raised, and an overall Ms Mascara.
This was from May 2005 when Rick won Most Money, he was Ms Mascara the next year. But he still looks pretty much like that-well, just without the green hair and make up. Maybe I can get him to wear the green hair for the cruise?!?


----------



## kab407

TheBeadPirate said:


> I got our quote, but I have to wait to get paid to make the deposit.
> 
> I'm one of these people
> 
> DH (Rick) and I live in the French Quarter in New Orleans not far from the gay district. So, all our local haunts are gay bars ( for having no biological children I have MANY kids). When fundraising happens (which seems like all the time now) we always volunteer or sponsor or whatever's needed. We figure we're very lucky to live where we are and have the friends we do- so we give back what we can.
> 
> This pic of Rick is from the Mascara Run which is on Memorial Day. It raises money for the local magnet school for the arts for scholarships. Basically a guy starts the race eating chili cheese fries and then runs bar to bar putting on women's clothing with the help of his pit crew. After does a shot and moves on to the next bar-there's 6 or 7 stops. When he's done they judge fastest time, best drag, and most money raised, and an overall Ms Mascara.
> This was from May 2005 when Rick won Most Money, he was Ms Mascara the next year. But he still looks pretty much like that-well, just without the green hair and make up. Maybe I can get him to wear the green hair for the cruise?!?



I can't wait to meet you two!!!  Dress in drag and take shots all in the name of charity, you have got to be a blast to hang with.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

The Mascara Run sounds like a hoot!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

calypso*a*go-go said:


> The Mascara Run sounds like a hoot!



Something I look forward to! This last year is the first year since Rick ran that I didn't head up the Pit Crew. That was my favorite... I can put a man in pantyhose in no time flat! 

I got 2 Ms Mascaras and Most Money under my belt(and a learning year that we didn't get anything). But we're working out of town so much now I didn't get to do it this year.  And they finished without any titles. 

But overall $10,000 was raised for scholarships!

And yeah, we're New Orleans lushes.....

So what's the limit of liquor I can bring on the cruise? I'd hate for our bar tab to be more than the cruise itself....


----------



## kab407

TheBeadPirate said:


> I can put a man in pantyhose in no time flat!



   

Tag Fairy, I think we have a winner over here!


----------



## ClaraBug

I wrote my email back in the beginning of June, but as Tracy knows, I still have a lot of questions! 

So Pod Squad....I will see you in May!


----------



## chickie

Hey, where's everybody been?

I just hit the "43" club today, and I came here for some morale support! I didn't get to have a celebratory Mojito today, so I thought you guys might have to fill the bill!

I know we are down past the 11 month mark now...does anyone have a day count? I can't think that much anymore, now that I turned 43!


----------



## scarlett873

We should be at 319 days until the cruise! I think that's what my reservation says when I open it on the Dreams Unlimited Travel site anyway...my ticker sounds better though...10 1/2 months...seems closer...lol

Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------



## winotracy

chickie said:


> Hey, where's everybody been?
> 
> I just hit the "43" club today, and I came here for some morale support! I didn't get to have a celebratory Mojito today, so I thought you guys might have to fill the bill!
> 
> I know we are down past the 11 month mark now...does anyone have a day count? I can't think that much anymore, now that I turned 43!



Happy Birthday Jackie!!!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

chickie said:


> Hey, where's everybody been?
> 
> I just hit the "43" club today, and I came here for some morale support! I didn't get to have a celebratory Mojito today, so I thought you guys might have to fill the bill!
> 
> I know we are down past the 11 month mark now...does anyone have a day count? I can't think that much anymore, now that I turned 43!



Happy belated birthday, Jackie!  I have the count in my signature.


----------



## kab407

Happy Birthday Jackie.  

Wow 319 days!  I still can't ge over July 4th is next week!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Are we going to have an "Under 300 Days" party?


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

_Happy belated birthday Jackie!_


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Did somebody say PARTY???


----------



## kab407

If it means an excuse for a moejeetoe, SURE!


----------



## scarlett873

Always up for a party!


----------



## klam_chowder

TheBeadPirate said:


> I got our quote, but I have to wait to get paid to make the deposit.
> 
> I'm one of these people
> 
> DH (Rick) and I live in the French Quarter in New Orleans not far from the gay district. So, all our local haunts are gay bars ( for having no biological children I have MANY kids). When fundraising happens (which seems like all the time now) we always volunteer or sponsor or whatever's needed. We figure we're very lucky to live where we are and have the friends we do- so we give back what we can.
> 
> This pic of Rick is from the Mascara Run which is on Memorial Day. It raises money for the local magnet school for the arts for scholarships. Basically a guy starts the race eating chili cheese fries and then runs bar to bar putting on women's clothing with the help of his pit crew. After does a shot and moves on to the next bar-there's 6 or 7 stops. When he's done they judge fastest time, best drag, and most money raised, and an overall Ms Mascara.
> This was from May 2005 when Rick won Most Money, he was Ms Mascara the next year. But he still looks pretty much like that-well, just without the green hair and make up. Maybe I can get him to wear the green hair for the cruise?!?



That's hilarious  Fab that the org created such a fun way to raise some funds & awareness - and you guys for your enthusiastic participation  

DH is laid back but I can't imagine getting pantyhose on him  



chickie said:


> Hey, where's everybody been?
> 
> I just hit the "43" club today, and I came here for some morale support! I didn't get to have a celebratory Mojito today, so I thought you guys might have to fill the bill!
> 
> I know we are down past the 11 month mark now...does anyone have a day count? I can't think that much anymore, now that I turned 43!



Happy Birthday! 

cheers,


----------



## MenashaCorp

Happy 43, Jackie!

An under 300 days party could be in the podcast chat in 3 weeks... although that'll be 3 days "late."  Then again, not sure everyone wants to hear about the cruise.

pssst.. anyone for newspapering certain eponymous suites' doors?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Happy B-Day Jackie!


----------



## chickie

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes! 

I can't decide if 319 days sounds better or worse than 10 1/2 months! They both still sound way too far off!

I'm really looking forward to the all-cruise podcast, though! (Maybe Pete and the gang will do that for our "under 300" celebration - hint, hint)!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Happy Birthday Jackie. 

I will join you in the "43" club later this year. So far am fine with the 40's!

Fiona


----------



## pershing

chickie said:


> Hey, where's everybody been?
> 
> I just hit the "43" club today, and I came here for some morale support!



 to the 43 club!  It's gonna be a great year for you! My 43 year is shaping up nicely indeed!


----------



## chickie

Thanks Sue and Fiona,
I'm glad I have a lot of company in the "early 40's group"!
So far, my 40's haven't been too bad, either! I just hope they stay that way!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

klam_chowder said:


> That's hilarious  Fab that the org created such a fun way to raise some funds & awareness - and you guys for your enthusiastic participation
> 
> DH is laid back but I can't imagine getting pantyhose on him



Thanks, we always try to have fun. We just had my cousin get married last weekend. When Kenny complained about his tux Rick told him pantyhose would keep the pants from itching. I almost fell over!!!  I woulda said it, but Kenny's a little ole country boy.... however, he looks Rick dead in the eye and goes,  "oh yeah, any certain brand?"

I almost wet myself.     

Yep, he belongs with our family! Thanks for marrying my girl! And I think I got through.... once they untied themselves from the chairs from being tortured with the wet noodle.....they booked WDW for their honeymoon. They should be home tomorrow. SO.......now I get to call and convince them to go on a Disney cruise for their anniversary. (insert evil, finger tapping laugh here)

I spend not only our money but everyone else I come into contact with.  But, the more the merrier, right?!? 

Happy Birthday Jackie!!!!


----------



## aaronmckie

Oh yeah, we finally booked for the podcast cruise!!!    
This will be me (Jason) and my wife's (Shanan aka A. Mickey) first ever cruise and we are soooo excited  
We'll be celebrating my 34th birthday (boo) and our 5th anniversary (yay) on this trip, as well.
So far we know only one other couple that is going, but hopefully we'll make more acquaintances before the trip.



... did I mention I'm excited?    


*edit* oh yeah, we have the late dining, as well


----------



## scarlett873

Welcome aboard Jason and Shanan!!


----------



## robind

aaronmckie said:


> We'll be celebrating my 34th birthday (boo)



OHHHH Don't say that ----> it certainly beats the alternative

 

Welcome aboard - we are going to have a great time.  My first cruise was a 3 night CCL - and I fell in love and have now been on 9.  This was going to be my first DCL, but I've since booked one for this September.  Couldn't wait.


----------



## pershing

aboard Jason and Shanan! The more the merrier!

I wrote on my hand today not to forget chat tonight. Every Weds. morning I remind myself and every Weds. night I forget!   It's because around 6:30 I have to do a WW weigh-in and somehow that empties my brain of all relevant information.


----------



## scarlett873

pershing said:


> aboard Jason and Shanan! The more the merrier!
> 
> I wrote on my hand today not to forget chat tonight. Every Weds. morning I remind myself and every Weds. night I forget!   It's because around 6:30 I have to do a WW weigh-in and somehow that empties my brain of all relevant information.


Well, that's a good thing...isn't it? Surely that is reflected on the scales!  


I hope to make chat tonight, but I babysit my niece and nephew for a little while on Wednesday nights. I'm hoping that my sister and her DH don't take as long for their appointment tonight so that I can get home!


----------



## winotracy

aaronmckie said:


> Oh yeah, we finally booked for the podcast cruise!!!
> This will be me (Jason) and my wife's (Shanan aka A. Mickey) first ever cruise and we are soooo excited
> We'll be celebrating my 34th birthday (boo) and our 5th anniversary (yay) on this trip, as well.
> So far we know only one other couple that is going, but hopefully we'll make more acquaintances before the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ... did I mention I'm excited?
> 
> 
> *edit* oh yeah, we have the late dining, as well



So who do you know on this cruise


----------



## scarlett873

I was just looking over the list on page one and it looks like second seating for dining will be taken over solely by DISers!


----------



## robind

scarlett873 said:


> I was just looking over the list on page one and it looks like second seating for dining will be taken over solely by DISers!



That's what all the cool kids are doing.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Welcome aboard Jason and Shanan -- let the good times roll !!!


----------



## aaronmckie

robind said:


> That's what all the cool kids are doing.



That's why we chose it  



winotracy said:


> So who do you know on this cruise



Well, we got to know you and Bill a lil


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> I was just looking over the list on page one and it looks like second seating for dining will be taken over solely by DISers!



We got a long way to go to fill up even one dining room on second seating.  Each room is going to hold around 450 guests.  We need more cruisers!!!


----------



## scarlett873

Well geesh...I gave you two more...what more do you want!?


----------



## klam_chowder

TheBeadPirate said:


> I spend not only our money but everyone else I come into contact with.  But, the more the merrier, right?!?



Most definitely!  



aaronmckie said:


> So far we know only one other couple that is going, but hopefully we'll make more acquaintances before the trip.



welcome aboard - i think a lot of podcast cruisers don't personally know anyone else - well at least us   - but no worries, we've got 10 months to get acquainted thru the boards!  

cheers,


----------



## MenashaCorp

Welcome aboard, Jason and Shanan!  (That makes 2 Jasons so far...)


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Shanan -- Is it okay if we just call you Kim?  LOL


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Shanan -- Is it okay if we just call you Kim?  LOL



Why do I think that after a few moegeetoes, everyone is going to be called Kim, like it or not?


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Why do I think that after a few moegeetoes, everyone is going to be called Kim, like it or not?



Right you are, Kim!


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Right you are, Kim!



But, you'll always be my little towel monkey!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

kab407 said:


> But, you'll always be my little towel monkey!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> Why do I think that after a few moegeetoes, everyone is going to be called Kim, like it or not?



I'm so glad that Kim is a gender-neutral name.


----------



## SamIAm21

Sighhh.. I've been dreading this post almost as much as I dreaded the email I had to send to Tracy.   Unfortunately, my daughter and I won't be sailing with y'all next year.   With the current economy, gas prices, grocery prices, yadda yadda yadda, it's become pretty clear that any "disposable income" we once had is shrinking.   It's hard to think of taking a "high-end" vacation for next year when it's becoming a struggle each month just to put gas in the car ya know!   Sheesh!   

So, we've just had a great vacation as we have just returned from Disney where we had a fabulous five days.   That will have to be enough for the next year or so.   

If I win the Lotto between now and February, I'll be sure to sign back up, but well I won't bet the ranch on that ya know!!   

I'll be anxious to hear all the details of the cruise and I know I'll be wishing nothing but calm seas and sunny skies for everyone next May!


----------



## MenashaCorp

I hope you win a cruise.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

I agree with Kim ^...good luck winning a cruise!


----------



## mommyceratops

UrsulasShadow said:


> I agree with Kim ^...good luck winning a cruise!



Thanks! I hope I do!! Oh was that for another Kim! hahaha  

FINALLY a name I can remember Kim! hahaha

(since that is my name and the only one I can remember!)


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

SamIAm21 said:


> Unfortunately, my daughter and I won't be sailing with y'all next year.



So sorry!  

Keep listening to the podcasts and sending in those emails/voicemails -- as Jason and the Kims (Benny and the Jets?) pointed out...there's cruises to be had!!!

Here's hoping something comes thru for ya.


----------



## SamIAm21

I've sent a few emails here and there in the past, but I've never done a voice mail.  I think it would feel phony (mercenary) to send in emails and voice mails just for a shot at winning a cruise.   However, if something is said or mentioned that I feel I can genuinely contribute something to, I will call or write.   I'm bummed about not being able to go, but I had to throw on the big girl pants and realize that ya can't have it all ya know!   

Like I said, I am still very excited for everyone else and I can't wait to hear the details and reports coming in from the ship.   And can't wait to hear how Will and Ursala's daughter get along...  

edited to add:  I'm the first post on page 100!  That's cool!


----------



## pershing

Happy 100th Thread Page! Woohoo!


----------



## disneyholic family

SamIAm21 said:


> I've sent a few emails here and there in the past, but I've never done a voice mail.  I think it would feel phony (mercenary) to send in emails and voice mails just for a shot at winning a cruise.   However, if something is said or mentioned that I feel I can genuinely contribute something to, I will call or write.   I'm bummed about not being able to go, but I had to throw on the big girl pants and realize that ya can't have it all ya know!
> 
> Like I said, I am still very excited for everyone else and I can't wait to hear the details and reports coming in from the ship.   And can't wait to hear how Will and Ursala's daughter get along...
> 
> edited to add:  I'm the first post on page 100!  That's cool!



you already have a topic for a call/email....telling the podcasters that due to the state of the economy, you'll have to give up on the podcast cruise...
the affect of the economy on tourism to WDW is a current hot topic...(see the orlando sentinel article)..

anyway, that should be good for a few emails...and maybe you'll be lucky and win!!


----------



## wildeoscar

I'm the marsha

You're the jan


----------



## winotracy

wildeoscar said:


> I'm the marsha
> 
> You're the jan


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Well Tracy, we got paid a day early so I don't have to try and wake up at some ungodly hour to get the deposit in before you look. I already did it today!!!!  

Soooooo, that said Team Green is cruising! But take it easy on the green haired guy, it's his first cruise and he's kinda nervous about leaving behind reality for a few days....(shhh, the cell phones and computers don't work on the boat and work papers are confiscated upon arrival, rriiiiigghtt?!?<nudge, nudge>) 


So, Tracy, if you could update the list with us I'd appreciate it!

 TheBeadPirate- Lori(36, by then) and Rick (c'mon are men REALLY that vain?)-ok, something a little older than that.

No kidlums.

Late Dinner

First timers.


Oh, and already trying to decide what we're rebooking for while onboard....


----------



## robind

Can you please schedule a podcast function during ALL of the art auctions  

I just paid off my Peter Max that I bought on my last cruise (where I said I wasn't going to buy anything).  I need to be saved from myself.  I have no more wall space !!!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

Congrats, *robind*, on getting the Columbus Post, #1492 of the cruise thread!!

You have just won a cruise on the ill-fated "finding the shortcut to the Indies" voyage!!

Make sure your immunizations are up to date and bring plenty of citrus fruit.  


please refrain from sending any credit card info..... this is a smart-assed joke.


----------



## robind

A bad day on a ship is better than a good day at work.  Wonder what kind of excursions they have????


----------



## kab407

robind said:


> A bad day on a ship is better than a good day at work.  Wonder what kind of excursions they have????



I'll be doing the bar and moogeetoe tasting tour.  You are more then welcome to join me!


----------



## MenashaCorp

MenashaCorp said:


> Congrats, robind, on getting the Columbus Post, #1492 of the cruise thread!!
> 
> You have just won a cruise on the ill-fated "finding the shortcut to the Indies" voyage!!
> 
> Make sure your immunizations are up to date and bring plenty of citrus fruit.
> 
> 
> please refrain from sending any credit card info..... this is a smart-assed joke.





robind said:


> A bad day on a ship is better than a good day at work.  Wonder what kind of excursions they have????



1) The _San Salvador_ Excursion - Free Body Scarring; Hidden Mickeys preferred!

2) The Cuban Excursion - Hack away at some sugar cane; heck the locals can't eat it!  Though they'll restore your vintage 1970s auto beyond what U.S. mechanics can accomplish!!

3) The _La Navidad_ Excursion - Just like Holiday World in Santa Claus, Indiana -- FREE PEPSI!!!! Just avoid anyone bearing dolls in what will become Haiti...  

Check me for historical accuracy...corrections welcome!!  



kab407 said:


> I'll be doing the bar and moogeetoe tasting tour.  You are more than welcome to join me!



And here's something for Kathy/Kim!!






Kungaloosh!!


----------



## scarlett873

I'm so sad...now what am I going to do the night before the podacst cruise?? I was planning to do Adventurer's Club... 

Guess i'll finally get to play at Jellyrolls! Never been there before...but with my luck they'll close it before then too...lol


----------



## kab407

Love It Jason-Kim!!!!


----------



## robind

kab407 said:


> Love It Jason-Kim!!!!



What they said


----------



## pershing

scarlett873 said:


> I'm so sad...now what am I going to do the night before the podacst cruise?? I was planning to do Adventurer's Club...
> 
> Guess i'll finally get to play at Jellyrolls! Never been there before...but with my luck they'll close it before then too...lol



 But....but, weren't we going to try and get together the night before the cruise anyway? I don't know how big jellyrolls is but if its of any size at all, that would be a good place as it's not in the park (for those who don't have tickets) and its close to the Dolphin.

I was contemplating maybe meeting at the New Wave restaurant (Is that right?) since Kevin said in the review that it had a big bar area, but that would mean hoping on a MK bus and walking to the contemporary.


----------



## scarlett873

pershing said:


> But....but, weren't we going to try and get together the night before the cruise anyway? I don't know how big jellyrolls is but if its of any size at all, that would be a good place as it's not in the park (for those who don't have tickets) and its close to the Dolphin.
> 
> I was contemplating maybe meeting at the New Wave restaurant (Is that right?) since Kevin said in the review that it had a big bar area, but that would mean hoping on a MK bus and walking to the contemporary.


 I think that some of us were going to get together at AC and others had mentioned jellyrolls. I had wanted to take my brother to the AC as he's never been there before...

I would love to get together the night before, but it would need to be someplace outside of the parks as we most likely won't have park admission. I assume that as we get closer to the actual date that we'll all start figuring out where we want to meet!


----------



## mommyceratops

scarlett873 said:


> I think that some of us were going to get together at AC and others had mentioned jellyrolls. I had wanted to take my brother to the AC as he's never been there before...
> 
> I would love to get together the night before, but it would need to be someplace outside of the parks as we most likely won't have park admission. I assume that as we get closer to the actual date that we'll all start figuring out where we want to meet!



What?! I thought the party was at Pete's?!  OR Julies swimming pool? 

Isn't that around Rex's bday? Take him to Ohana's?


----------



## scarlett873

mommyceratops said:


> What?! I thought the party was at Pete's?!  OR Julies swimming pool?
> 
> Isn't that around Rex's bday? Take him to Ohana's?


----------



## Stevegriswold

scarlett873 said:


> I think that some of us were going to get together at AC and others had mentioned jellyrolls. I had wanted to take my brother to the AC as he's never been there before...
> 
> I would love to get together the night before, but it would need to be someplace outside of the parks as we most likely won't have park admission. I assume that as we get closer to the actual date that we'll all start figuring out where we want to meet!



Hi,

I just booked the week before the cruise so we can be in Orlando.  Is anyone getting together before the cruise?  We will have kids with us (ages 3, 8, 10).

Steve, Lisa, and Amber
(Atlanta GA)


----------



## wildeoscar

mommyceratops said:


> What?! I thought the party was at Pete's?!  OR Julies swimming pool?
> 
> Isn't that around Rex's bday? Take him to Ohana's?



I'd sooner goto the new 9 dragons... AC closing does throw a loop in the pre cruise plans I had though


----------



## Yvet

We are there from april 24 - may 16 or may 17.

So we have a bit of time before and after the cruise.......


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Has everyone gotten their airfare for the Podcast Cruise already?  Or are they taking a risk like me, and waiting for JetBlue or Southwest to come out with theirs...I hate to fly anyone but Jetblue, but I'm getting nervous.


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> Has everyone gotten their airfare for the Podcast Cruise already?  Or are they taking a risk like me, and waiting for JetBlue or Southwest to come out with theirs...I hate to fly anyone but Jetblue, but I'm getting nervous.



Haven't even thought about Mindy.  I'll start looking after New Years. I haven't bought a ticket for my December trip. 

Like you, I typically like flying JetBlue to FL. I will use FF miles on CO in need be.


----------



## ClaraBug

I fly jet blue too!  I am leary about purchasing airfare yet.  

Another good thing about Jellyroll's.....you can walk to the Dolphin after a few drinks!


----------



## scarlett873

ClaraBug said:


> I fly jet blue too!  I am leary about purchasing airfare yet.
> 
> Another good thing about Jellyroll's.....you can walk to the Dolphin after a few drinks!


 Or stumble... 

I won't be buying our airfare until Southwest comes out with fares for those dates...i'm nervous, but i'd rather take a non-stop flight right out of Indy! I hate flying...non-stop is much better for me (and my traveling companions)!


----------



## cocowum

UrsulasShadow said:


> Has everyone gotten their airfare for the Podcast Cruise already?  Or are they taking a risk like me, and waiting for JetBlue or Southwest to come out with theirs...I hate to fly anyone but Jetblue, but I'm getting nervous.




I'm trying to wait for SW.  Delta has some pretty decent fares right now but the times aren't that great. I hoping I can hold out for SW or at least Airtran. What I need to do is stay away from the transportation board and all the doom and gloom over there.  I'm going to put on my rose-colored glasses and think positive.  

(SW will offer a nonstop flight from ALB to MCO for $99 each way...SW will offer a nonstop flight from ALB to MCO for $99 each way...SW will offer a nonstop flight from ALB to MCO for $99 each way...)


----------



## chirurgeon

I dreamt this morning that I had forgotten what day the cruise was and my flight got changed to arrive in Orlando an hour after the cruise left . Weird dream since my grandmother was in the dream and she died 9 years ago.  AAAARRRRGGGGHHH.  I WILL not miss the cruise.  Especially since I'm flying in the day before.

Anyway, I can't think about airfare until Southwest comes out with their rates next year.  USAir stinks and I won't fly them anymore.  And they are the only 2 carriers that fly non stop to Orlando.  I'd love to fly Jet Blue, but I'd have to go to New York and the lay over is long.  Someday maybe Jet Blue will fly non stop to Orlando.

Kim


----------



## klam_chowder

MenashaCorp said:


> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kungaloosh!!



I  this! I'd never seen anything like this. If I get one, I'll be over the moon  



UrsulasShadow said:


> Has everyone gotten their airfare for the Podcast Cruise already?  Or are they taking a risk like me, and waiting for JetBlue or Southwest to come out with theirs...I hate to fly anyone but Jetblue, but I'm getting nervous.



Another one waiting for SW fares.  

cheers,


----------



## cdnmickeylover

We are waiting on Southwest too. They just came out with December flights and they are expensive so hoping for some sales. We'll fly out of Buffalo which even with the price increases on Southwest will still be about 1/3 of flying out of Toronto. 

For the two of us to fly in Sept on SW it was $399 (not great I know compared to in the past) but out of Toronto the flights would have been $1250 -- no brainer to drive to Buffalo.

Fiona


----------



## robind

I haven't booked my flights yet either.  I don't know where I'll be flying in from or which dates I'm going to stay.  I need to call DVC and see what I can get - then I'll know if I need to get a room at the swan.  Or is it the dolphin w/ the $99 rate?


----------



## ClaraBug

I was playing around with SW, by putting in a bogus date, just to get an airfare idea, it would be under $400 just for DH and myself to fly.  I have flyer miles with JEtBlue and love them but if SW is cheaper, then I am flying SW.  

Here is a question......When should the flight home be scheduled?  

Wondering about what the "average" time is we disembark and load on the buses to MCO.....I don't want to cut myself short by scheduling my flight home to early but I don't want to be at the airport ALL night either!  And of course, don't forget the security line!


----------



## chickie

Stevegriswold said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just booked the week before the cruise so we can be in Orlando.  Is anyone getting together before the cruise?  We will have kids with us (ages 3, 8, 10).
> 
> Steve, Lisa, and Amber
> (Atlanta GA)



Hey Steve,
We'll have our 9 yo dd with us for the cruise. We are planning on coming down on Saturday before and probably staying at the Swan. We won't be able to meet the others at the bars, so maybe we can meet up at Beaches and Cream or the ice cream shop in Swan/Dolphin on Saturday evening. It would be nice if some of the kids could meet up before the cruise so they would kinda know someone in the kid's club.

Anyone else with kids could meet up, too! Then they could at least see a few familiar faces on board the ship.


----------



## winotracy

robind said:


> I haven't booked my flights yet either.  I don't know where I'll be flying in from or which dates I'm going to stay.  I need to call DVC and see what I can get - then I'll know if I need to get a room at the swan.  Or is it the dolphin w/ the $99 rate?



Dolphin only.



ClaraBug said:


> I was playing around with SW, by putting in a bogus date, just to get an airfare idea, it would be under $400 just for DH and myself to fly.  I have flyer miles with JEtBlue and love them but if SW is cheaper, then I am flying SW.
> 
> Here is a question......When should the flight home be scheduled?
> 
> Wondering about what the "average" time is we disembark and load on the buses to MCO.....I don't want to cut myself short by scheduling my flight home to early but I don't want to be at the airport ALL night either!  And of course, don't forget the security line!



Disney recommends that your return flight should not be earlier than 12:30 pm.  Also don't forget about any trouble clearing customs and traffic to the airport.  I had no choice (pretty much) in September and I have a early flight scheduled (11:30 am).  I'll be crossing my fingers for no problems.


----------



## ClaraBug

winotracy said:


> Disney recommends that your return flight should not be earlier than 12:30 pm.  Also don't forget about any trouble clearing customs and traffic to the airport.  I had no choice (pretty much) in September and I have a early flight scheduled (11:30 am).  I'll be crossing my fingers for no problems.



Super Tracy....to the rescue!!


----------



## robind

Thanks Tracy - sounds like a good deal either way.  I've stayed in both several years ago, and enjoyed it.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Fingers crossed for you Tracy. On our last cruise we got really lucky and got off the ship at around 7:45am. We took Disney transport and were checking into our resort at around 9:15am and were in our room at 9:30am napping.  We'd been up late the night before and as Cdns had the 6am customs thing so we were exhausted. Luckily our room was ready so we could nap for a couple of hours and then hit the parks. 

Since we are up while it's still dark out getting off the ship early is never a problem for us. 

Fiona


----------



## scarlett873

ClaraBug said:


> I was playing around with SW, by putting in a bogus date, just to get an airfare idea, it would be under $400 just for DH and myself to fly.  I have flyer miles with JEtBlue and love them but if SW is cheaper, then I am flying SW.
> 
> Here is a question......When should the flight home be scheduled?
> 
> Wondering about what the "average" time is we disembark and load on the buses to MCO.....I don't want to cut myself short by scheduling my flight home to early but I don't want to be at the airport ALL night either!  And of course, don't forget the security line!


We're considering renting a car to go and do something until it's time to head to the airport. The flights back to Indy are either early or late. I'll go stir-friggin-crazy if I have to sit in the Orlando airport all day knowing just how close I am to Disney or just doing _something_ besides twiddling my thumbs in an airport! We did that in Vegas and I was about to go nuts!!!

Not sure what we'd do though...it all depends on the departure time! We're also kind of waiting until after Christmas as that's when my brother and sister in law will find out that they are going on this cruise! I don't want to decide on _everything_ without their input...come Christmas morning, I will have a list of everything that needs to be decided and i'll make them decide right then and there!


----------



## chickie

Brandi,

We're thinking about going to Kennedy Space Center before we head to the airport. I think there was something on the boards or the podcast that talked about getting free tickets - maybe from your Congressman or something like that. We'll rent a car, too, so we'll probably have some time to kill that day.

We are waiting for Southwest fares, too. Right now we could fly American for $665 EACH! I don't think so!  Unfortunately, they and SW are the only ones that fly from here to MCO non-stop. I guess we'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## LMO429

Please forgive me I asked this question before and Tracy you were nice enough to get back to me about it, i went back to look for the answer in this thread but its gotten so big I cant seem to back track to find it

what were the hotel recommendations again for a Hotel close to the Port.  we intend on getting down the saturday before the podcast cruise and just relaxing by the pool, so somewhere with a nice pool would be a bonus!

thanks again so much!


----------



## winotracy

LMO429 said:


> Please forgive me I asked this question before and Tracy you were nice enough to get back to me about it, i went back to look for the answer in this thread but its gotten so big I cant seem to back track to find it
> 
> what were the hotel recommendations again for a Hotel close to the Port.  we intend on getting down the saturday before the podcast cruise and just relaxing by the pool, so somewhere with a nice pool would be a bonus!
> 
> thanks again so much!



I would suggest the Radisson, Country Inn and Suites or Ron Jons Resort.  I have stayed at the Doubletree, though it's a bit further away.  Country Inn and Suites is the closest to the port and Radisson is next.  The Radisson is right next to the Budget Rental location.  

Country Inn & Suites and Radisson both have a shuttle to the port (some others may as well).


----------



## LMO429

winotracy said:


> I would suggest the Radisson, Country Inn and Suites or Ron Jons Resort.  I have stayed at the Doubletree, though it's a bit further away.  Country Inn and Suites is the closest to the port and Radisson is next.  The Radisson is right next to the Budget Rental location.
> 
> Country Inn & Suites and Radisson both have a shuttle to the port (some others may as well).



thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Thought it would be nice to have a "meet and greet" in there... we can bring a big bag of razors and shaving cream and help each other shave that little spot in the middle of the shoulder blades...

Great story, I am still laughing over this one a week later...


----------



## kab407

TheBeadPirate said:


> Thought it would be nice to have a "meet and greet" in there... we can bring a big bag of razors and shaving cream and help each other shave that little spot in the middle of the shoulder blades...
> 
> Great story, I am still laughing over this one a week later...


----------



## mommyceratops

TheBeadPirate said:


> Thought it would be nice to have a "meet and greet" in there... we can bring a big bag of razors and shaving cream and help each other shave that little spot in the middle of the shoulder blades...
> 
> Great story, I am still laughing over this one a week later...



    I am sure Kevin is still trying to get that image out of his head weeks later!


----------



## ClaraBug

wow, quiet board....can tell its a holiday!


----------



## Annette_VA

Another casualty....

I just emailed Tracy to cancel our cruise.  With the cost of flights, etc. being so high, we just can't do it.  I am so incredibly bummed.


----------



## kab407

Annette_VA said:


> Another casualty....
> 
> I just emailed Tracy to cancel our cruise.  With the cost of flights, etc. being so high, we just can't do it.  I am so incredibly bummed.



Aaawwwwww Annette, I'm so sorry but understand the circumstances.

Keep sending in emails.  It is Christmas in July and Pete is on a quest to give cruises away!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Annette_VA said:


> Another casualty....
> 
> I just emailed Tracy to cancel our cruise.  With the cost of flights, etc. being so high, we just can't do it.  I am so incredibly bummed.



I'm so bummed for you, and for me, too, because I won't have a chance to pahty with you.  Keep trying to win a cruise, Annette.


----------



## robind

Annette_VA said:


> Another casualty....
> 
> I just emailed Tracy to cancel our cruise.  With the cost of flights, etc. being so high, we just can't do it.  I am so incredibly bummed.



Oh, I am so sorry, I was looking forward to meeting another VA dis'er.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

So sorry Annette.  

You gotta do what you gotta do.  I'm sure they'll be other opportunities to cruise again.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

To Annette and anyone cancelling/thinking of cancelling the cruise -- instead of cancelling now when we are still 10 months out, why don't you  wait to see if things get a bit better?  Until we get closer to the sail date, you can still cancel without penalty (Tracy would have to help out with the exact date). If you got a good tax refund and decided you wanted to use it for a cruise  then you've already got the great locked-in price.  If you cancel now and then let's say after Pete's very convincing all-Podcast cruise Podcast you decide to not pay the mortgage and go on the cruise after all, the price may go up and you'd be sad  that you cancelled the original great price.  Anyway, that's my .02 -- I really want you to sail with us Annette!!! (but understand if you can't)

Stacy


----------



## winotracy

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> To Annette and anyone cancelling/thinking of cancelling the cruise -- instead of cancelling now when we are still 10 months out, why don't you  wait to see if things get a bit better?  Until we get closer to the sail date, you can still cancel without penalty (Tracy would have to help out with the exact date). If you got a good tax refund and decided you wanted to use it for a cruise  then you've already got the great locked-in price.  If you cancel now and then let's say after Pete's very convincing all-Podcast cruise Podcast you decide to not pay the mortgage and go on the cruise after all, the price may go up and you'd be sad  that you cancelled the original great price.  Anyway, that's my .02 -- I really want you to sail with us Annette!!! (but understand if you can't)
> 
> Stacy



After February 24, 2009 penalties will start.  Prices are high everywhere you turn right now, but despite those thinking it's time to get airfare, you really can wait on most of the things for this trip for now and see what happens.  We have a new president coming in which could totally change the financial market (regardless of who it is).  I get notifications from airlines regularly with discounts so I've learned I don't need to book it as soon as it's available for the best price.


----------



## Madi100

Annette_VA said:


> Another casualty....
> 
> I just emailed Tracy to cancel our cruise.  With the cost of flights, etc. being so high, we just can't do it.  I am so incredibly bummed.




I'm so sorry you won't be able to go   I was looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## cocowum

Annette_VA said:


> Another casualty....
> 
> I just emailed Tracy to cancel our cruise.  With the cost of flights, etc. being so high, we just can't do it.  I am so incredibly bummed.



  

That really stinks! I was also looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Airfare scares the heck out of me, but I'm putting $ away for all three of us.  I should really start looking for airfare deals now from LA to Orlando


----------



## Annette_VA

Thanks, guys.  I was really looking forward to meeting all of y'all, too.

I know it does seem early to cancel, given what all can change in 10 months, but we were pushing it by going in the 1st place.  Gas & air prices have just kind of opened our eyes to how we need to better watch our spending.

I'm secretly hoping that I win a cruise & then I can convince DH that yeah, it's too expensive for all of us to go down, but I could still do it as a solo trip.  Shhh, don't tell him I said that


----------



## mommyceratops

Annette_VA said:


> Thanks, guys.  I was really looking forward to meeting all of y'all, too.
> 
> I know it does seem early to cancel, given what all can change in 10 months, but we were pushing it by going in the 1st place.  Gas & air prices have just kind of opened our eyes to how we need to better watch our spending.
> 
> I'm secretly hoping that I win a cruise & then I can convince DH that yeah, it's too expensive for all of us to go down, but I could still do it as a solo trip.  Shhh, don't tell him I said that



I thought the same thing....if I can't afford for everyone to go I will go by myself! We can share a room!!   DH and I have talked about just us going, we have never done anything since our honey moon without kids....my ploy at least. 

Everything is getting so expensive! I took extra PT job to make extra money so we can afford to go and to Disney in Dec. (I was secretly hoping to get away in Sept) but we had an unexpected expense come up we didn't predict and now all my extra money will go to pay that. 

It makes me nervous but I figure it is still awhile away.......but it makes me nervous when I see the savings account keep going down and not up!  Did I mention I was nervous! I hate money....DS7 says "all money is paper and that is made from trees and in the end it is destroying the earth!" (Don't get him started on gas!)


----------



## disneyholic family

winotracy said:


> After February 24, 2009 penalties will start.  Prices are high everywhere you turn right now, but despite those thinking it's time to get airfare, you really can wait on most of the things for this trip for now and see what happens.  We have a new president coming in which could totally change the financial market (regardless of who it is).  I get notifications from airlines regularly with discounts so I've learned I don't need to book it as soon as it's available for the best price.



Annette you have until February 24...lots and lots and lots could happen before then so pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze don't cancel yet...

i'm so looking forward to meeting you, i wouldn't want you to throw the towel in just yet...

and do keep trying to win a cruise...it could happen...

by the way, I'm also going without DH - even though it lists him on the first page of this post..
i haven't changed it to who's truly going (me, my sister and my mom)....


----------



## pershing

I put aside money every week-even if it's only 10 or 20 and its been adding up quickly. 

We've pulled back on the driving, that's fer sure. I'm really afraid of the utility bills for this winter too. I agree, it's getting scary.

Annette, I agree that you should try to hold on  . If you can't, we'll def. miss you!

I'm actually toying with booking Delta. They do have decent prices right now and Southwest's are high for January.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

The airfare has got me in a panic as well.  I've got to buy 4 tickets from Portland, OR and I have a feeling they're going to end up costing as much as the cruise!  I'm tempted to book something now, but I've already seen several flight reductions out of my airport and I'm afraid my flight might get cancelled and I won't have any control over whatever new flight we get put on.  How'd we get in such a pickle anyway?


----------



## cocowum

If the 3 of us can't fly for $700 or less we'll drive.  We don't mind the drive at all.  We have several decent sized airports we can pick from, so we will probably be able to fly. I just hate the waiting game.


----------



## scarlett873

I've considered driving too. Doubt we will, but it's a possibility I guess! I'm really hoping for decent fares when Southwest releases their fares for those dates!! 

Mom and I have been having fun buying Christmas presents for my brother and his wife. We've got some really random things for them so far...beach toys, Disney t-shirts, beach chair covers...just totally random stuff to them, but make complete sense to us! The final gift that they open will, of course, be the one that tells them about their cruise. I think we're going to do a message in a bottle for the reveal. We had sent everyone a message in a bottle from St Thomas last year and that inspired my mom. Christmas is my favorite holiday and I truly can't wait until this year's festivities! These gifts will be so random...I can already picture my brother's face as he opens things like snorkel gear, pop up laundry hampers, shoe organizers, toiletries...oh it's gonna be fun!!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Ok, we're going and we've got a friend who'd like to go as well. But she's looking for a roomie. Anyone else going solo looking for a roomie? PM me.  I'd love to share our room, but I'm looking for some "snuggle" time with DH. As long as he isn't fearing for his life by then....... 


Lori


----------



## pershing

Well, I leaped into buying the Delta airfare. It dropped again so I couldn't resist. (bos-mco round trip 209w/taxes Fri. May 8/Sun. May 17)

I've been watching the Southwest Dings and they haven't been good and they've only been for Tues. and Thurs, which I usually do. However, taking the kids out of school made me want Friday and Sunday. Southwest is trending upward on those days. So, I've gambled on Delta. Yes, they will probably end up changing my flight a dozen times and maybe even cancelling it. I'm just worried about gas hitting $5 dollars a barrell and what will airfare be then?


----------



## disneyholic family

pershing said:


> Well, I leaped into buying the Delta airfare. It dropped again so I couldn't resist. (bos-mco round trip 209w/taxes Fri. May 8/Sun. May 17)
> 
> I've been watching the Southwest Dings and they haven't been good and they've only been for Tues. and Thurs, which I usually do. However, taking the kids out of school made me want Friday and Sunday. Southwest is trending upward on those days. So, I've gambled on Delta. Yes, they will probably end up changing my flight a dozen times and maybe even cancelling it. I'm just worried about gas hitting $5 dollars a barrell and what will airfare be then?



bos-mco for $209 is a really good price....i think it was a good gamble..
and with delta and nwa merging, prices will probably go up....and up and up.....due to the decrease in competition

i'll only get the tickets when i'm much closer to the date....i might make reservations once the rates for next year are out, but i won't cut the ticket until the deadline...(i'm flying from overseas, where unticketed flight reservations still exist)...


----------



## Yvet

Yesterday we bought our airline tickets also. 

We don't consider driving, because it's way to far and driving on the oceanfloor is'nt what i'm looking for.... 
And swimming is'nt an option either.... 

Our airfare was very cheap this time, the tickets are more expensive then normal, the last trip (april-may 2008) we payed $650 pp and now we pay $920.
But because we've given up our seats in april 2008 and flew a day later we got vouchers from United. We gave up our seats and flew out a day later in buisness class and got pp $500 vouchers.
So the tickets for us this time is just $420 pp and that's cheap.......

   Our dates are: april 24 - may 18.


----------



## parrotheadlois

Wow!  Good deal.  We paid $299 r/t from Newark via Continental.  and we registered on Yapta so we'll know if it goes down.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Yvet said:


> Yesterday we bought our airline tickets also.
> 
> So the tickets for us this time is just $420 pp and that's cheap.......
> 
> Our dates are: april 24 - may 18.



Good for you Yvet!!! 



parrotheadlois said:


> Wow!  Good deal.  We paid $299 r/t from Newark via Continental.  and we registered on Yapta so we'll know if it goes down.



I hope Yapta works better for you than it did for me!  I was on their website checking PDX-MCO and it showed a fare on Delta of $308 -- I went to purchase and it was over $600...boy did that burst my bubble in a hurry!


----------



## disneyholic family

Tracy, have confirmations regarding hotel reservations been emailed?  (for those of us going to WDW before or after the cruise). 
I don't think i received anything.


----------



## disneyholic family

Yvet said:


> Yesterday we bought our airline tickets also.
> 
> We don't consider driving, because it's way to far and driving on the oceanfloor is'nt what i'm looking for....
> And swimming is'nt an option either....
> 
> Our airfare was very cheap this time, the tickets are more expensive then normal, the last trip (april-may 2008) we payed $650 pp and now we pay $920.
> But because we've given up our seats in april 2008 and flew a day later we got vouchers from United. We gave up our seats and flew out a day later in buisness class and got pp $500 vouchers.
> So the tickets for us this time is just $420 pp and that's cheap.......
> 
> Our dates are: april 24 - may 18.




GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winotracy

disneyholic family said:


> Tracy, have confirmations regarding hotel reservations been emailed?  (for those of us going to WDW before or after the cruise).
> I don't think i received anything.



Not yet.


----------



## Yvet

I have a question.
Ofcourse Tracy can answer it in a minute but probably y'all can help me out also.

On the first page it says about staying at the Dolphin:


> Available dates May 4-9 and May 14-17



Does this mean that the night from the 17th is also possible and departing at the 18th for the price of $99 excl tax???
Or is the last night the 16th???

Looking forward staying in the Dolphin after the cruise, so Tracy soon you will recieve another booking


----------



## winotracy

Yvet said:


> I have a question.
> Ofcourse Tracy can answer it in a minute but probably y'all can help me out also.
> 
> On the first page it says about staying at the Dolphin:
> 
> 
> Does this mean that the night from the 17th is also possible and departing at the 18th for the price of $99 excl tax???
> Or is the last night the 16th???
> 
> Looking forward staying in the Dolphin after the cruise, so Tracy soon you will recieve another booking



You can stay the 17th as well


----------



## Yvet

winotracy said:


> You can stay the 17th as well



That sound great.....
I think it won't take long before you (Tracy) wil recieve a mail with a resrvation.........


----------



## disneyholic family

Yvet said:


> That sound great.....
> I think it won't take long before you (Tracy) wil recieve a mail with a resrvation.........



are you going to WDW before and after, or just after?

I'll only be there before - right after the cruise i have to be at a conference in tampa (thursday evening to saturday evening)...

i might fly through amsterdam on the way to the states...
i sometimes fly via amsterdam - to detroit...spend a few days in detroit (with family) and then continue down to orlando...
and sometimes i fly via new york, connecting straight to orlando..
i don't know yet which i'll be doing this time around...


----------



## Yvet

disneyholic family said:


> are you going to WDW before and after, or just after?
> 
> I'll only be there before - right after the cruise i have to be at a conference in tampa (thursday evening to saturday evening)...
> 
> i might fly through amsterdam on the way to the states...
> i sometimes fly via amsterdam - to detroit...spend a few days in detroit (with family) and then continue down to orlando...
> and sometimes i fly via new york, connecting straight to orlando..
> i don't know yet which i'll be doing this time around...



We are going to stay at WDW after the cruise, the 2 weeks before we're going to stay in a villa off-property. But offcourse we will visit WDW very often those 2 weeks........ 

It's cool that you fly through Amsterdam sometimes.
Where are you from??


----------



## Dodie

Hmmm. I just realized that I had better start paying on this cruise every once in awhile! I set myself up some monthly reminders on my calendar to get on the Dreams Unlimited site and submit a payment.

That's the ONLY good thing about planning this trip so far in advance! (More time to pay it off!)


----------



## scarlett873

Dodie said:


> Hmmm. I just realized that I had better start paying on this cruise every once in awhile! I set myself up some monthly reminders on my calendar to get on the Dreams Unlimited site and submit a payment.
> 
> That's the ONLY good thing about planning this trip so far in advance! (More time to pay it off!)


You just hit the nail on the head!! I was just telling DH last night that I can't believe that we are planning a trip so far in advance! It's killing me to wait...lol

This better be one darn good cruise to make me wait so long!


----------



## disneyholic family

Yvet said:


> We are going to stay at WDW after the cruise, the 2 weeks before we're going to stay in a villa off-property. But offcourse we will visit WDW very often those 2 weeks........
> 
> It's cool that you fly through Amsterdam sometimes.
> Where are you from??



i'm from Detroit originally, but am  living in israel...so sometimes i take KLM telaviv-amsterdam-detroit....(other times i take el al telaviv-new york-connecting to orlando)

i was just in amsterdam in june (june 19th to be specific) - spent the day there....the weather was beautiful!!



scarlett873 said:


> You just hit the nail on the head!! I was just telling DH last night that I can't believe that we are planning a trip so far in advance! It's killing me to wait...lol
> 
> This better be one darn good cruise to make me wait so long!




oh it's going to be a stupendous cruise!!!!!!! 
the best ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvet

Ahhh Israel cool!!!!!
I've been once to Israel it was 1997 and we stayed in Kfar Saba and did trips to Tel Aviv, Jerusalem and The Dead See......
It's so beutifull overthere.



> i was just in amsterdam in june (june 19th to be specific) - spent the day there....the weather was beautiful!!


Yeah we've had some good wheater in June, so you picked the right day.
Right now it's summer but it feels like autum and it's not nice wheater at all......


----------



## TheBeadPirate

So, I have to agree that paying everything off early is a great idea, but......

Rick keeps finding things to look into adding on! 

So Tracy or Kevin or John or whoever might know:

1. Is the Romance At Sea package worth the cost? If we do this is there still an upcharge for Palo or is that a part of the package? Do the robes that you get fit the "ample bodied"?

and

2. Is there a way to "prebuy" onboard credit? We'd like to have everything (as much as possible) covered. I know I could do Disney Dollars, but just wondering.

3. Is there a current Wine List for the wine packages? The ones I've found on the boards are 2007ish.


And they say women spend too much money!   


Lori


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Lori ~  It sounds like you and Rick have the right idea!  It would be nice if there was a way to pay for it all upfront, but I wonder if you can since most of the activities need to be reserved and there's always the chance that it could be sold out and you'd be unable to participate.  Would they refund your money?  Oh, Tracy...


----------



## scarlett873

Our goal is to also pay for as much in advance as we can! I think there's a way to add $$$ to your onboard account before you board. Just not sure how to do it!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Lori ~  It sounds like you and Rick have the right idea!  It would be nice if there was a way to pay for it all upfront, but I wonder if you can since most of the activities need to be reserved and there's always the chance that it could be sold out and you'd be unable to participate.  Would they refund your money?  Oh, Tracy...



 

If things were sold out that means I get to shop more in the shops..... No problemo there....

Or I could put that as a deposit toward our next cruise?!? 

Although Rick's decided Western and I want Eastern......   I knida figured it'd be tha way.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

TheBeadPirate said:


> Although Rick's decided Western and I want Eastern......   I knida figured it'd be tha way.



I guess you better plan on doing both!


----------



## disneyholic family

Yvet said:


> Ahhh Israel cool!!!!!
> I've been once to Israel it was 1997 and we stayed in Kfar Saba and did trips to Tel Aviv, Jerusalem and The Dead See......
> It's so beutifull overthere.
> 
> 
> Yeah we've had some good wheater in June, so you picked the right day.
> Right now it's summer but it feels like autum and it's not nice wheater at all......



that's right next to where we live!! (just across the highway)...

a lot's changed since 1997!  time for another visit!!!   

and next time you come, bring some of your water...i know the netherlands has plenty to spare...we're in a major major major major drought.....the water level of the sea of galilee is at the lower red line.....which is bad....and it's dry season, so no rain until next november..
so maybe we could ship some of your water in....  

this cruise is going to be so much more fun than the last one we went on..
i think 'knowing' people in advance will really add a lot ...

by the way, you can see pictures of us in my slide show on my website...
(which i haven't been to in months, so hopefully it's still working)
www.myspace.com/bethandbuffy
there are pictures of us (and our dogs)...most of the pictures are of us at WDW...


----------



## winotracy

TheBeadPirate said:


> So, I have to agree that paying everything off early is a great idea, but......
> 
> Rick keeps finding things to look into adding on!
> 
> So Tracy or Kevin or John or whoever might know:
> 
> 1. Is the Romance At Sea package worth the cost? If we do this is there still an upcharge for Palo or is that a part of the package? Do the robes that you get fit the "ample bodied"?
> 
> This really depends on you.  I question if it is worth it on a short cruise.  The price is $359 regardless of the length of the cruise.  I have done this on a 7 night cruise and will again this winter.  The biggest advantage with this package is you can book your excursions, Palo, spa ressies 105 days before the cruise (if you are paid in full).  Palo is included with the package so you don't have to pay the $15 per person for the two of you.  I can't answer the question about the robes though.
> and
> 
> 2. Is there a way to "prebuy" onboard credit? We'd like to have everything (as much as possible) covered. I know I could do Disney Dollars, but just wondering.
> 
> Yes!  The easiest way to do this is to call Disney Cruise Lines direct and tell them you want to put money in your onboard account.  Just be sure to use your Disney Cruise Lines reservation number.  Log in to your Dreams account and you will see this listed as Disney Conf No:.  Additionally, you can prepay your gratuities.  If you want to do this and it is before the final payment date (which it is  ), just _*email *_me and I'll add them to your reservation.  Please don't PM me with changes to your reservation.
> 
> 3. Is there a current Wine List for the wine packages? The ones I've found on the boards are 2007ish.
> 
> I have seen one recently but don't recall where or if it had changed since 2007.  If I can't located it I'll try to pick one up when I'm onboard in 40 days
> 
> And they say women spend too much money!
> 
> 
> Lori





calypso*a*go-go said:


> Lori ~  It sounds like you and Rick have the right idea!  It would be nice if there was a way to pay for it all upfront, but I wonder if you can since most of the activities need to be reserved and there's always the chance that it could be sold out and you'd be unable to participate.  Would they refund your money?  Oh, Tracy...



What sort of things are you talking about?  You can't pay for Palo, excursions, spa appointments, drink tasting, souvenirs, photos, etc. specifically in advance.  The only thing you can do is prepay enough to your onboard credit to cover these expenses.  Most things that you reserve in advance must be canceled 3 days prior to the cruise if you change your mind (Palo is an exception, I believe it is a 24 hour cancellation for that one).  If you cancel onboard, you will not get a refund for the spa & excursions that you reserved.


----------



## scarlett873

Woohoo!! My countdown says 10 months from today we will be taking over, er, boarding the Wonder!!!


----------



## DLBDS

DH and I have done one cruise. Royal Caribbean to Nassau. We didn't have a good experience and I hated Nassau. How many of you plan to stay onboard while in port?


----------



## Dodie

DLBDS said:


> DH and I have done one cruise. Royal Caribbean to Nassau. We didn't have a good experience and I hated Nassau. How many of you plan to stay onboard while in port?



We've done the Eastern and the Bahamas DCL cruises before.  We won't be getting off the ship at Nassau this time.  We've been there/done that/don't need to go back.  Instead, we're going to take advantage of the smaller crowds on the ship.


----------



## kab407

DLBDS said:


> DH and I have done one cruise. Royal Caribbean to Nassau. We didn't have a good experience and I hated Nassau. How many of you plan to stay onboard while in port?



I'm planning on staying on board, enjoying the pool and getting rid of the hangover from the night before.


----------



## aaronmckie

scarlett873 said:


> Woohoo!! My countdown says 10 months from today we will be taking over, er, boarding the Wonder!!!



Now the months are in single digits!!


----------



## disneyholic family

DLBDS said:


> DH and I have done one cruise. Royal Caribbean to Nassau. We didn't have a good experience and I hated Nassau. How many of you plan to stay onboard while in port?



i've been on the Disney Wonder twice.  The first time we got off, the second time we stayed on the ship.

My preference is to stay on, but it will depend on what my mom and sister want to do - they've never been on a Disney cruise (i'm taking them with me this time, DH, DD and DS probably won't be coming).


----------



## UrsulasShadow

aaronmckie said:


> Now the months are in single digits!!



Mine too...but the ship in YOUR ticker is levitating...wonder why?


----------



## aaronmckie

UrsulasShadow said:


> Mine too...but the ship in YOUR ticker is levitating...wonder why?



I am just THAT excited, the boat represents how happy the wife and I will be  

Hehe, honestly, I have no idea why.


----------



## scarlett873

The levitating ship is disturbing...lol

Single digits!    

Not sure what we plan to do for the stop in Nassau yet. A lot will depend on my brother and his wife. If they want to go ashore, then I guess we will! If they don't, well, then we won't...I am curious to check out the Atlantis though. I don't know...but since they won't find out about this cruise until Christmas, then I don't have to think about it now!

There will be no hangovers on this cruise because we will be in a constant state of tipsiness!  The hangover will come on the day we leave...won't that make for pleasant flights home...


----------



## TheBeadPirate

UrsulasShadow said:


> Mine too...but the ship in YOUR ticker is levitating...wonder why?



Peter Pan's on board?!? 

We're up in the air on Nassau too. Rick said maybe Atlantis- but I'm not sure I can afford to let him loose in the casino. 

I would like to get a shell to go with my Grandma's. Explain: 20ish years ago I went (with my grandparents-they raised me) on a Carnival cruise-my only one. My Gran got a beautiful, big shell from one of the guys on the dock for her souvie. (Julie you can't dig these up with toes). Well, she passed away this last August and I have that shell. I'd like to get another to go with it.

But I could do that in no time, and head back on board and be ok with it.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

I might have to let DH off the ship to play at the casino.  He's ticked off already because there's no gambling on the ship.  
Heck, I might leave him home after all.  In which case I doubt I'll get off the ship in Nassau...all my friends will probably be staying on board anyway!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

TheBeadPirate said:


> Peter Pan's on board?!?


I think someone needs to lighten up on the pixie dust, then.


----------



## aaronmckie

Shanan really wants to see Nassau, and while I'm curious about Atlantis, I'd rather just stay on the ship.
This is our first cruise, and I want to do as much as possible; I'm just not sure if sightseeing would be better than exploring and enjoying the Wonder.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

The only reason we would get off the ship in the Bahamas would be to check out Atlantis.  I have no desire to see anything else or be browbeat into buying something made from straw, or having my hair braided (unless of course they could guarantee the same results Bo Derek had!).


----------



## robind

DLBDS said:


> DH and I have done one cruise. Royal Caribbean to Nassau. We didn't have a good experience and I hated Nassau. How many of you plan to stay onboard while in port?



I also do not plan on going into Nassau- however, since there is no casino on board, I may get off and take a cab to Atlantis to play a few hands.   From the sound of things the boat may end up being crowded on our Nassau day, I've heard a lot of people saying they were going to stay on board.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

robind said:


> I also do not plan on going into Nassau- however, since there is no casino on board, I may get off and take a cab to Atlantis to play a few hands.   From the sound of things the boat may end up being crowded on our Nassau day, I've heard a lot of people saying they were going to stay on board.



Yes, many of us Podcast fanatics will be on board...but how many NON Disers will stay?  This will give us free run of the ship!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

UrsulasShadow said:


> I think someone needs to lighten up on the pixie dust, then.



  Tink's been shaking her groove thang!  

(there was going to be some reference to spanking<isn't that what Pan does to cover the kids with pixie dust?> but I figured that MIGHT get me into a Teensy bit of trouble) 


Lori


----------



## TheBeadPirate

UrsulasShadow said:


> I might have to let DH off the ship to play at the casino.  He's ticked off already because there's no gambling on the ship.
> Heck, I might leave him home after all.  In which case I doubt I'll get off the ship in Nassau...all my friends will probably be staying on board anyway!





robind said:


> I also do not plan on going into Nassau- however, since there is no casino on board, I may get off and take a cab to Atlantis to play a few hands.   From the sound of things the boat may end up being crowded on our Nassau day, I've heard a lot of people saying they were going to stay on board.



Maybe John has the makings of his own casino excursion?!? 

John's "Let It Ride" on the High Seas 1st annual Podcast Casino tour

Sign Up fee $50 (John's gotta have gambling money! since Pete's giving everything away!) 

*and you cover your own cab and expenses



Now let's see, almost everyone has their own tour:

Julie:Shopping

CorEy: Bars (no pit sniffing required)

John: Casino tour

Kevin: Steam Room operations and shaving lessons

hmm, gotta work on Pete and Walter

And Will, well, I figure he'll be either hiding or running, so maybe he'd be good for the kids programs.... or daily exercise regiment.


  

Lori


----------



## scarlett873

TheBeadPirate said:


> Maybe John has the makings of his own casino excursion?!?
> 
> John's "Let It Ride" on the High Seas 1st annual Podcast Casino tour
> 
> Sign Up fee $50 (John's gotta have gambling money! since Pete's giving everything away!)
> 
> *and you cover your own cab and expenses
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's see, almost everyone has their own tour:
> 
> Julie:Shopping
> 
> CorEy: Bars (no pit sniffing required)
> 
> John: Casino tour
> 
> Kevin: Steam Room operations and shaving lessons
> 
> hmm, gotta work on Pete and Walter
> 
> And Will, well, I figure he'll be either hiding or running, so maybe he'd be good for the kids programs.... or daily exercise regiment.


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> Yes, many of us Podcast fanatics will be on board...but how many NON Disers will stay?  This will give us free run of the ship!



The imates taking over the aslyum??   

Hide the RUM!


----------



## kab407

Walter could do a garden tour.  Pete would be mocking our floppy hats.


----------



## scarlett873

Do we have an official logo for the podcast cruise? Or is there one in the making? 

I was thinking that it would be fun to have magnets of some kind to identify PodSquad cabins. Or we could do t-shirts or something...DH has offered to help us set it up via cafe press! Unless if the Podcast team already have something in the works that we don't know about...

I know that I would personally love to have a shirt or something to wear on embarkation day! 

We need a theme...any ideas? I think we could have some real fun in coming up with ideas!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

scarlett873 said:


> Do we have an official logo for the podcast cruise? Or is there one in the making?
> 
> I was thinking that it would be fun to have magnets of some kind to identify PodSquad cabins. Or we could do t-shirts or something...DH has offered to help us set it up via cafe press! Unless if the Podcast team already have something in the works that we don't know about...
> 
> I know that I would personally love to have a shirt or something to wear on embarkation day!
> 
> We need a theme...any ideas? I think we could have some real fun in coming up with ideas!



I'd like to know too at some point. 

We have an industrial embroidery machine that's dying to sew something other than bar staff shirts. Although all that sewing is what we're using to pay off the cruise now that we closed down our bead shop. Although we offered to do logo beads too if the team wanted it.  (trying to knock out that "what do I take for the fish extender" thing)  

But seriously, sign me up. I gotta come up with something to sew onto our stuff so I can try to keep up with it.  (so, when I forget to tie my bag around my chair I can know who took it...hey, I designed that logo-give me back my bag!) 


Lori


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

scarlett873 said:


> Do we have an official logo for the podcast cruise? Or is there one in the making?
> 
> I was thinking that it would be fun to have magnets of some kind to identify PodSquad cabins. Or we could do t-shirts or something...DH has offered to help us set it up via cafe press! Unless if the Podcast team already have something in the works that we don't know about...
> 
> I know that I would personally love to have a shirt or something to wear on embarkation day!
> 
> We need a theme...any ideas? I think we could have some real fun in coming up with ideas!



There will be an official logo...but it won't be "unveiled" quite yet.  Don't ask me how I know -- I've been sworn to secrecy (you'll never guess by who...LOL).

I have to laugh -- are we just the most impatient bunch on the planet, or what?


----------



## scarlett873

TheBeadPirate said:


> I'd like to know too at some point.
> 
> We have an industrial embroidery machine that's dying to sew something other than bar staff shirts. Although all that sewing is what we're using to pay off the cruise now that we closed down our bead shop. Although we offered to do logo beads too if the team wanted it.  (trying to knock out that "what do I take for the fish extender" thing)
> 
> But seriously, sign me up. I gotta come up with something to sew onto our stuff so I can try to keep up with it.  (so, when I forget to tie my bag around my chair I can know who took it...hey, I designed that logo-give me back my bag!)
> 
> 
> Lori


ooooh...you have an embroidery machine?? Now that could be fun!


----------



## scarlett873

calypso*a*go-go said:


> There will be an official logo...but it won't be "unveiled" quite yet.  Don't ask me how I know -- I've been sworn to secrecy (you'll never guess by who...LOL).
> 
> I have to laugh -- are we just the most impatient bunch on the planet, or what?


I'm just antsy today, I guess...lol

And yes, we are the most impatient bunch ever!


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> There will be an official logo...but it won't be "unveiled" quite yet.  Don't ask me how I know -- I've been sworn to secrecy (you'll never guess by who...LOL).
> 
> I have to laugh -- are we just the most impatient bunch on the planet, or what?



Hmmmmmmm

C______  & W_______  by any chance?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

kab407 said:


> Hmmmmmmm
> 
> C______  & W_______  by any chance?



Nope!  Guess again...(I'll give you a hint -- it's the one that always forgets who he/she shares secrets with).


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

scarlett873 said:


> I'm just antsy today, I guess...lol
> 
> And yes, we are the most impatient bunch ever!



Hey, don't get me wrong -- I'm right there with you!!!  I desperately want to start making "stuff" that will identify the fact that I am part of an elite group of travellers that will be the envy of the entire ship...and quite possibly the world!!!


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Nope!  Guess again...(I'll give you a hint -- it's the one that always forgets who he/she shares secrets with).



I'm stumped! Congrats Lisa/Kim!


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Hey, don't get me wrong -- I'm right there with you!!!  I desperately want to start making "stuff" that will identify the fact that I am part of an elite group of travellers that will be the envy of the entire ship...and quite possibly the world!!!



Aren't we special!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

kab407 said:


> Aren't we special!



That would be affirmative!!!  (Well, if we don't think we are -- who will?)


----------



## TheBeadPirate

scarlett873 said:


> ooooh...you have an embroidery machine?? Now that could be fun!



I thought there might be something we could do with it.....


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Okay Ladies & Gents...I'm on my way to 7-11 for Free Slurpee Day!  My kids have been bugging me to go all morning (I think the gas to get there will cost more that just buying a slurpee -- but whatever!).  Maybe I'll luck out and they'll have a Moe-Gee-Toe flavored one!  

(Welcome to the exciting life of a stay-at-home-mom...  )


----------



## scarlett873

TheBeadPirate said:


> I thought there might be something we could do with it.....


You've read my mind...


Heck, I gotta figure out how to make a fish extender. I've looked at pictures and it doesn't look hard, but I am easily frustrated when sitting down to my sewing machine. I usually cry for my mommy to fix whatever blessed mess I've created for myself out of a pile of fabric and some thread!


----------



## disneyholic family

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Okay Ladies & Gents...I'm on my way to 7-11 for Free Slurpee Day!  My kids have been bugging me to go all morning (I think the gas to get there will cost more that just buying a slurpee -- but whatever!).  Maybe I'll luck out and they'll have a Moe-Gee-Toe flavored one!
> 
> (Welcome to the exciting life of a stay-at-home-mom...  )



mmmmmmmm....free slurpee day....
do you think you could email me one?
or maybe post one for me????

i just LOVE coke slurpees...
there is no such thing as a slurpee or frozen coke where i live...
it makes me crazy...
one of the first things i do when i fly into the states is buy a slurpee or frozen coke.....and i try to get one every single day until i fly back home..

did i mention that i LOVE coke slurpees.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

disneyholic family said:


> did i mention that i LOVE coke slurpees.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....



Those darn things are the reason my kids always want to stay @ POP everytime we go to WDW!!!  I don't know whether to curse them, or thank them. LOL

Okay, now I really am gone...


----------



## disneyholic family

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Those darn things are the reason my kids always want to stay @ POP everytime we go to WDW!!!  I don't know whether to curse them, or thank them. LOL
> 
> Okay, now I really am gone...



enjoy !!!!!


----------



## robind

TheBeadPirate said:


> I gotta come up with something to sew onto our stuff so I can try to keep up with it.  rotfl:
> 
> 
> Lori



I am not picturing Lori and Rick leaving their clothes all over the ship  
I am not picturing Lori and Rick leaving their clothes all over the ship  
I am not picturing Lori and Rick leaving their clothes all over the ship  
I am not picturing Lori and Rick leaving their clothes all over the ship


----------



## TheBeadPirate

scarlett873 said:


> You've read my mind...
> 
> 
> Heck, I gotta figure out how to make a fish extender. I've looked at pictures and it doesn't look hard, but I am easily frustrated when sitting down to my sewing machine. I usually cry for my mommy to fix whatever blessed mess I've created for myself out of a pile of fabric and some thread!



I'm getting a new sewing machine hopefully next month. Maybe, if I can find fabric I like, I'll show you mine. If you like it I'll whip one up for you too. And with the embroidery machine... I can personalize it for you so no one will want to take it! 



robind said:


> I am not picturing Lori and Rick leaving their clothes all over the ship
> I am not picturing Lori and Rick leaving their clothes all over the ship
> I am not picturing Lori and Rick leaving their clothes all over the ship
> I am not picturing Lori and Rick leaving their clothes all over the ship




Nah, it'd be more like the tote bag for the pool, the tote bag to carry all the "stuff" around, the Mary Poppins bag(Rick calls it that cause I can find just about anything in it you might need. Seriously, Monty Hall would have given me all his money! ), visors, hats, etc, etc. You'd think with all the stuff I lug around we had 10 kids! 


Lori


----------



## scarlett873

TheBeadPirate said:


> I'm getting a new sewing machine hopefully next month. Maybe, if I can find fabric I like, I'll show you mine. If you like it I'll whip one up for you too. And with the embroidery machine... I can personalize it for you so no one will want to take it!:
> 
> 
> Lori


Deal! I would be more than happy to send you the materials for it!! Let me know when you've got yours done!! I'm very excited now!!

My latest hobby is learning how to use Photoshop Elements on my mac. I want to be able to create those nifty images to use for door magnets for the cruise! Assuming I can figure it out...i'd be happy to help out fellow podsquad people!! I'll keep you posted...it's gonna take me awhile...lol


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

UrsulasShadow said:


> I might have to let DH off the ship to play at the casino. He's ticked off already because there's no gambling on the ship.
> Heck, I might leave him home after all. In which case I doubt I'll get off the ship in Nassau...all my friends will probably be staying on board anyway!


If you decide to bring him and then let him off the ship, can my DH go to Atlantis with your DH?  I'd rather stay on the ship but when I suggested it, DH got all pouty (like the baby does except he didn't stomp his feet-I think he knew that would be pushing it).  I feel somewhat obligated to go _but_ if he had a friend to go with, he would _need _me....

It just occured to me - is it wrong to be trying to make playdates for my husband???


----------



## scarlett873

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> If you decide to bring him and then let him off the ship, can my DH go to Atlantis with your DH?  I'd rather stay on the ship but when I suggested it, DH got all pouty (like the baby does except he didn't stomp his feet-I think he knew that would be pushing it).  I feel somewhat obligated to go _but_ if he had a friend to go with, he would _need _me....
> 
> It just occured to me - is it wrong to be trying to make playdates for my husband???



  

As I said before, we'd like to just stay on the ship in Nassau too. However, my brother and his wife have never been outside of the US before. I also have that obligated feeling to go with them on whatever they decide to do...guess the big sister feels the need to protect her baby brother! Although, he can more than take care of himself now.  He'll be 29 by the time the cruise rolls around!


----------



## kab407

Maybe John and Kevin will organize a gaming tour (for a fee of course!) for those looking to see the Atlantis. Those of you with traveling companions can "suggest" this may be a great thing for them to join in on. This will give you a few hours of peace to enjoy the adult pool and sip moegeetoes with the rest of us.


----------



## scarlett873

Just checked my reservation through DU and saw that we flip over to 300 days at midnight tonight!! Woo hoo!! 

If i'm still awake at midnight, I'll be in Chatzy to celebrate!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> If you decide to bring him and then let him off the ship, can my DH go to Atlantis with your DH?  I'd rather stay on the ship but when I suggested it, DH got all pouty (like the baby does except he didn't stomp his feet-I think he knew that would be pushing it).  I feel somewhat obligated to go _but_ if he had a friend to go with, he would _need _me....
> 
> It just occured to me - is it wrong to be trying to make playdates for my husband???



If WE don't do it, who will?   I'd be happy to send my DH off gambling with your DH...just remember to give him only a LITTLE money, and no ATM card.


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Maybe John and Kevin will organize a gaming tour (for a fee of course!) for those looking to see the Atlantis. Those of you with traveling companions can "suggest" this may be a great thing for them to join in on. This will give you a few hours of peace to enjoy the adult pool and sip moegeetoes with the rest of us.




sip??!?!?


----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> sip??!?!?



Were you thinking more like guzzle?


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

kab407 said:


> Maybe John and Kevin will organize a gaming tour (for a fee of course!) for those looking to see the Atlantis.


I don't know...I was hoping John and Kevin would hang out with us!  Mindy - hakuna matata - I have a very short leash for him  - the magnetic strip on his debit card will be mysteriously deactivated by the time we get on board.  Oh, poor DH...


----------



## kimisabella

In the latest Rachael Ray magazine there is a recipe for "Frozen Mojito Cake-Tails" - they are individual frozen mojito cheesecakes with a crushed pretzel crust - I am going to make them for the bar b que I'm having tomorrow -
I'll try to remember to take a pic so I can share them w/all of you


----------



## DisneyKevin

I can guarantee that during our stop at Nassua, there will be a short trip to Atlantis.

If we come within shooting distance of a casino....we have to visit.

It's like the Mothership calling us home.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

winotracy said:


> Were you thinking more like guzzle?



Nope...I think what Jason/Kim is really interested in is a moe-jee-toe IV !


----------



## MenashaCorp

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Nope...I think what Jason/Kim is really interested in is a moe-jee-toe IV !



Pass - The mint might burn my veins.

What we really need is an alcoholic Dole Whip.




DisneyKevin said:


> I can guarantee that during our stop at Nassua, there will be a short trip to Atlantis.
> 
> If we come within *shooting distance* of a casino....we have to visit.
> 
> It's like the Mothership calling us home.



Sad to see Kevin suggesting guns on the cruise.  This could get messy.


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> What we really need is an alcoholic Dole Whip.



What goes with Pineapple?    Hmmmmmm...RUM?


----------



## Dodie

MenashaCorp said:


> What we really need is an alcoholic Dole Whip.





kab407 said:


> What goes with Pineapple?    Hmmmmmm...RUM?



 Everytime DH and I have a Dole Whip Float at the MK I mention how it would be EVEN BETTER with a little bit of Malibu Rum in it!!!!!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Dodie said:


> Everytime DH and I have a Dole Whip Float at the MK I mention how it would be EVEN BETTER with a little bit of Malibu Rum in it!!!!!!



And you are NOT WRONG.  It can be only improved with rum.


----------



## mommyceratops

DisneyKevin said:


> I can guarantee that during our stop at Nassua, there will be a short trip to Atlantis.
> 
> If we come within shooting distance of a casino....we have to visit.
> 
> It's like the Mothership calling us home.



No not another Gun debate!!!!!  

I am pro casino's not guns!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

mommyceratops said:


> No not another Gun debate!!!!!
> 
> I am pro casino's not guns!



What if you're shooting craps?


----------



## scarlett873

calypso*a*go-go said:


> What if you're shooting craps?


----------



## LMO429

Has anyone booked their flight yet for the podcast cruise!?  We liked to fly continental and the flight was $258 round trip! now its 298 to 318 round trip!!!! should we wait longer or do you think next time it drops to 258 we should just book it!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

LMO429 said:


> Has anyone booked their flight yet for the podcast cruise!?  We liked to fly continental and the flight was $258 round trip! now its 298 to 318 round trip!!!! should we wait longer or do you think next time it drops to 258 we should just book it!



I think if you see *any* reduction in price you should book!


----------



## LMO429

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I think if you see *any* reduction in price you should book!



I have to admit I'm sick to my stomach about this it was $258 for about the past two weeks and today it went up!!!!

I seriously do not want to have to pay almost $ 700 to $1000 dollars for us to fly to Disney that's ridiculous!  It's hard to make a decision right now with flights for the podcast cruise because right now continental is the only airline that will let you book out with a direct flight this far in advance....but i dont want to wait till 6 mths out and things get even worse


----------



## kab407

LMO429 said:


> I have to admit I'm sick to my stomach about this it was $258 for about the past two weeks and today it went up!!!!
> 
> I seriously do not want to have to pay almost $ 700 to $1000 dollars for us to fly to Disney that's ridiculous!  It's hard to make a decision right now with flights for the podcast cruise because right now continental is the only airline that will let you book out with a direct flight this far in advance....but i dont want to wait till 6 mths out and things get even worse



I take it you are flying out of EWR.  I am waiting til JetBlue releases their schedule for May 2009 before I consider buying a ticket. 10 months is to far out buy an airline ticket to FL, in my opinion.


----------



## scarlett873

We tend to have pretty good fares on Southwest from our area so we are waiting until those are released. I just don't like the other carriers anymore, not to mention, i'd rather fly nonstop and SW is one of the few who do fly nonstop from Indy!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

LMO429 said:


> I have to admit I'm sick to my stomach about this it was $258 for about the past two weeks and today it went up!!!!
> 
> I seriously do not want to have to pay almost $ 700 to $1000 dollars for us to fly to Disney that's ridiculous!  It's hard to make a decision right now with flights for the podcast cruise because right now continental is the only airline that will let you book out with a direct flight this far in advance....but i dont want to wait till 6 mths out and things get even worse



I definitely know where you're coming from -- there are four of us cruising and right now our airfare out of Portland, OR is over $600/person!  I kept thinking it was my kids school schedule that would determine whether or not we'd be able to cruise in May...but now it's actually the airfare.  I do have two free tickets on SW, but they won't be releasing their schedule for awhile and I'm afraid I'll miss out on slightly lower fares while waiting to use the free tickets (which truly aren't free as they expire before our travel dates by one stinkin' month so I'll have to pay the fee to extend them).


----------



## DLBDS

Is anyone driving down for the podcast cruise? Right now, the plan is to go down early and stay 5 nights at the Dolphin (at that great rate) and then drive over to the port. We'll head back home when we disembark. DD11 will be tracked out of school in the beginning but she's going to miss 2 days during the cruise. It's a relief not to have to worry about depending on others to make sure we're where we need to be when we need to be there (re: driving vs. flying w/ transfers).


----------



## DLBDS

Ya know what would be really awesome? If Pete could score a great rate at the *Gaylord Palms*!   I'm dying to give that place a try. Pete, are ya listening, er, reading?


----------



## Tonya2426

DLBDS said:


> Is anyone driving down for the podcast cruise? Right now, the plan is to go down early and stay 5 nights at the Dolphin (at that great rate) and then drive over to the port. We'll head back home when we disembark. DD11 will be tracked out of school in the beginning but she's going to miss 2 days during the cruise. It's a relief not to have to worry about depending on others to make sure we're where we need to be when we need to be there (re: driving vs. flying w/ transfers).


 

I will be driving down for the Podcruise. I love being within driving distance to WDW - it makes planning *sooooo* much easier.  And for me driving is quicker than flying - and from what I am reading, much cheaper.


----------



## scarlett873

DLBDS said:


> Ya know what would be really awesome? If Pete could score a great rate at the *Gaylord Palms*!   I'm dying to give that place a try. Pete, are ya listening, er, reading?


We are actually considering staying at the Gaylord Palms for the night before the cruise! We've got our rooms reserved at the Dolphin for now, but if a great rate came around for the Gaylord Palms, we might consider switching!


----------



## DLBDS

Anyone else for *Gaylord Palms*?


----------



## chickie

I LOVE Gaylord Palms! I've stayed there 3 different times with my sister while she was at a conference. I'm still trying to figure out our plans before the cruise, though, so I can't decide what to do or where to stay!


----------



## LMO429

Just checked the continental.com website again and the flight was 258 roundtrip per person..it went back down from $319..i just booked it..i hope I did the right thing it seems the more i ask people the more they told me i should book it at that price..its done now!!! we will be coming down to orlando the sat before the podcast cruise may 9 staying at a hotel near port canaveral for sat night, the podcast cruise and then will be staying at the beach club from may 13th until the 20th!


----------



## LMO429

what is the iternary for the podcast cruise as far as departure days times and when it will be back in orlando?


----------



## scarlett873

I believe that the podcast cruise itinerary is as follows:

Sunday (May 10th) - leave Port Canaveral
Monday (May 11th) - Nassau
Tuesday (May 12th) - Castaway Cay
Wednesday (May 13th) - at sea
Thursday (May 14th) - Port Canaveral


----------



## LMO429

after the boat docks in port canaveral..how long does it take to get off the ship?


----------



## MenashaCorp

The way things are sounding....



scarlett873 said:


> I believe that the podcast cruise itinerary is as follows:
> Sunday (May 10th) - leave Port Canaveral
> Monday (May 11th) - Nassau
> Tuesday (May 12th) - Castaway Cay



Tues (alternate itinerary) - Bail several DISers out of Bahamian drunk tank to catch flight home - glad everyone brought PASSPORTS!!!  



scarlett873 said:


> Wednesday (May 13th) - at sea
> Thursday (May 14th) - Port Canaveral


----------



## chirurgeon

I saw this today and thought it was interesting.

Kim


http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/news/cityregion/s_577448.html

Think it's expensive to fly now?
Tickets cost about the same as they did eight years ago.

For all the recent talk that airfares keep catapulting upward, the average price to fly 1,000 miles domestically is about 50 cents less today than in 2000, despite the price of jet fuel rising more than 260 percent during that time, according to the Washington-based Air Transport Association, which represents major U.S. airlines.

In 2000, passengers paid nearly $153 to fly 1,000 miles, the association said. The cost in May, the most recent figures available, was about $152.50, the group said.
Seems counterintuitive, doesn't it? Flip on the television or click through any number of Web sites, and the only news about airline fares is that they're going up, up and away.
"You take a sample of 10 people buying tickets today, and all 10 would say, 'Gosh, I'm spending more than I used to. There's no question (prices) are up,' " said Rick Seaney, CEO of Dallas-based Farecompare, which tracks airline prices.

Greg Kist of Parkersburg, W.Va., who stood with arms crossed and foot tapping at a ticketing line at Pittsburgh International Airport recently, said he thinks he's spending more than ever to fly these days -- and he began ticking off the reasons on his fingers: cost of jet fuel, a limping economy, those darned airlines.

But Kist, 46, acknowledged that he doesn't always remember what things cost last month, or last year.

"You're not going to remember the last price you saw years ago, may it be for a (plane) ticket or a refrigerator," said Kist, who was traveling to Albuquerque, N.M., for a Boy Scout symposium. "You're going to remember the price you just saw."

Added David Castelveter, an Air Transport Association analyst: "At the end of the day, people aren't adjusting to 2000, to 2005 -- they're adjusting to now. And over the last months, everything's higher. The average person doesn't compare to 2000."

That makes Roger King of Ford City distinct. King, who sat in a restaurant at the Pittsburgh airport, said he's not surprised it's slightly cheaper to travel these days than in 2000.

"It's supply and demand," he said. "There are more choices and more flights today, so of course it's cheaper."

During the past decade, the average price to fly 1,000 miles dropped after 9/11, reaching its low point of $128 in 2004. The amount rose to $145.50 in 2007.

The price of jet fuel has skyrocketed from 90 cents per gallon eight years ago to $3.30 today, Air Transport Association records show.

Randy Petersen, a frequent flyer expert for Inside Flyer Magazine, said carriers can't raise fares much higher than they are because they would risk losing travelers.

But passengers are paying new fees as fares get "unbundled." Checking luggage and having an in-flight soft drink cost extra on many airlines.

"While consumers are paying roughly the same for domestic airfares as they were in 2000, the same cannot be said for airlines' operating costs, especially fuel, which now costs us $299 per customer carried on average," US Airways President Scott Kirby said in announcing the airline's new charges last month. "The 'pay for what you choose and use' model ensures that only the customers that want such services bear those costs. While new and different, this model ensures that competitive and affordable travel remains intact across our system."

Seaney, of Farecompare, said carriers have put forth a "ridiculously high" number of "attempted" price increases this year -- meaning that one airline tested the waters with a higher fare, only to rescind it upon realizing competitors wouldn't match the increase.

In 2007, airlines put forth 23 attempted price increases. There have been 21 this year -- 15 of which went through, according to Farecompare. Forty could occur before the end of the year, according to the site's tracking data.

"The airlines cannot continue for long operating on the cost of oil without raising prices," Seaney said. "They have no other way of recouping."


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> The way things are sounding....
> 
> 
> 
> Tues (alternate itinerary) - Bail several DISers out of Bahamian drunk tank to catch flight home - glad everyone brought PASSPORTS!!!



 Awwwwww...aren't you a sweetie!    

I look at it this way, I'll get on the Wonder on Sunday and get off the Wonder on Thursday.  What happens in between stays on the Wonder!


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Awwwwww...aren't you a sweetie!
> 
> I look at it this way, I'll get on the Wonder on Sunday and get off the Wonder on Thursday.  What happens in between stays on the Wonder!



As in "Let the world *WONDER* what happens on that cruise?!?"


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> As in "Let the world *WONDER* what happens on that cruise?!?"



BINGO!!!!!


----------



## winotracy

LMO429 said:


> after the boat docks in port canaveral..how long does it take to get off the ship?



You will be able to get off the ship around 7:30 or 8:00 am at the earliest.  In general, all guests need to be off the ship by 9:00 am.



kab407 said:


> BINGO!!!!!



Yes, that have that too!!


----------



## scarlett873

MenashaCorp said:


> The way things are sounding....
> 
> 
> 
> Tues (alternate itinerary) - Bail several DISers out of Bahamian drunk tank to catch flight home - glad everyone brought PASSPORTS!!!


  

Maybe that should be our slogan...what happens on the Wonder, stays on the Wonder! 

We must all vow to *never* tell anyone what happens once we leave the ship!


----------



## DLBDS

No worries....MY lips are sealed.


----------



## scarlett873

Completely and totally  

But, OMG...will someone PLEASE make this headache go away?


----------



## ClaraBug

scarlett873 said:


> Completely and totally
> 
> But, OMG...will someone PLEASE make this headache go away?



 
There is that better!!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

If you are coming down to WDW before the cruise we could all meet up and do a scavanger hunt of sorts...you know, find each of the Podcast Teams houses and put lime green Mickey heads on a stick in everyones lawn... 

Only kidding... put the bridge back down on the moat Corey.. 

We did get our Cruise Line CD yetserday... I guess they cannot put everything on there... I saw no mention of the European sunbathing deck, the "Let It Ride" casino, steam room shaving hours...  

On a serious note (?), as we get closer to cruise date it would be fun to plan to get together for a civilized dinner or snack and meet everyone face to face (maybe on Friday night or Saturday afternoon).  We could be on our best behavior and get that nonsense out of the way so that we can have fun on the cruise...


----------



## scarlett873

TheBeadPirate said:


> If you are coming down to WDW before the cruise we could all meet up and do a scavanger hunt of sorts...you know, find each of the Podcast Teams houses and put lime green Mickey heads on a stick in everyones lawn...


 You know...my DH is an excellent forker...get your minds out of the gutter people...when we were 15/16, DH's mom was the manager of a local cinnamon roll shop in the mall. DH worked for her when she needed help (odd considering that he's allergic to cinnamon). Well, one day, being the naughty teenager he was, he swiped a big bag/box of plastic forks. In our circle of friends, we had a tradition of TP-ing their house for their birthday. I didn't get TP'd...I got forked.  We woke up to hundreds and hundreds of plastic forks stuck in our lawn! It was hilarious... 



TheBeadPirate said:


> Only kidding... put the bridge back down on the moat Corey..


 Keep the bridge up Corey..you may be safer! 



TheBeadPirate said:


> We did get our Cruise Line CD yetserday... I guess they cannot put everything on there... I saw no mention of the European sunbathing deck, the "Let It Ride" casino, steam room shaving hours...


 I know...what's that all about??? 



TheBeadPirate said:


> On a serious note (?), as we get closer to cruise date it would be fun to plan to get together for a civilized dinner or snack and meet everyone face to face (maybe on Friday night or Saturday afternoon).  We could be on our best behavior and get that nonsense out of the way so that we can have fun on the cruise...


We're in! We're considering the Hoop-dee-doo dinner and an afternoon at DisneyQuest. I had thought about doing Beaches and Cream for lunch that Saturday...we've never been there before...


----------



## DebbieT11

We're considering a day or two before the cruise at the Gaylord palms as a treat...... and from the sounds of this bunch, we might wanna consider IV fluids and B-12 shots to get us ready for the cruise...lol.... I'm just saying.....


----------



## scarlett873

DebbieT11 said:


> We're considering a day or two before the cruise at the Gaylord palms as a treat...... and from the sounds of this bunch, we might wanna consider IV fluids and B-12 shots to get us ready for the cruise...lol.... I'm just saying.....


----------



## cocowum

DebbieT11 said:


> We're considering a day or two before the cruise at the Gaylord palms as a treat...... and from the sounds of this bunch, we might wanna consider IV fluids and B-12 shots to get us ready for the cruise...lol.... I'm just saying.....


----------



## ClaraBug

Hey Tracy,

Is there anyway to get a discount at the Gaylord Palms?  $250 for a night is a little out of my budget right now....unless sweet talkin' happens with DH.  He is okay with the $99 Dolphin for a single night but since we really are not doing anything in the parks, I would love to try some place a little different.


----------



## winotracy

ClaraBug said:


> Hey Tracy,
> 
> Is there anyway to get a discount at the Gaylord Palms?  $250 for a night is a little out of my budget right now....unless sweet talkin' happens with DH.  He is okay with the $99 Dolphin for a single night but since we really are not doing anything in the parks, I would love to try some place a little different.



The pricing varies depending on when you are going.  Keep checking http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/dreamsres/index.htm for discounts and availability as we get closer.


----------



## MenashaCorp

Cute new avatar, Brandie!  

Ariel after eating Warheads (extremely sour candy)??


----------



## scarlett873

MenashaCorp said:


> Cute new avatar, Brandie!
> 
> Ariel after eating Warheads (extremely sour candy)??


Thanks! I found it on a disney clip art site and thought it was hysterical. Couldn't help myself!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

scarlett873 said:


> I had thought about doing Beaches and Cream for lunch that Saturday...we've never been there before...


Beaches and Cream is yummy, but the place is small.  Depending on how many people we have interested in a meet, it may be too small.  I've love to be able to do a meet before the cruise with everyone in a place where we would all fit.  Any suggestions???  Tracy - what is the max # of guests for an ADR?  If we had a lot of people, would we have to "rent" the place or are we making ADRs just like everyone else?

TIA! 
~Stacy


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Yes...we would definitely need somewhere bigger than Beaches as it's pretty popular so there would already be quite a few non-cruisers competing for the seats (especially since they don't accept ADRs).


----------



## TheBeadPirate

... and at that time of year it will not be uncomfortably hot... lot's for the little ones to do as well... Folks could leave from there and boat to MK...


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

TheBeadPirate said:


> ... and at that time of year it will not be uncomfortably hot... lot's for the little ones to do as well... Folks could leave from there and boat to MK...


 when I first read your post, I didn't catch all the words, or maybe I was adding words to it that weren't there...either way, I thought it said, "Folks could leave their little ones on the boat..."  and I thought, hmmm...better the boats then the lockers.


----------



## winotracy

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Beaches and Cream is yummy, but the place is small.  Depending on how many people we have interested in a meet, it may be too small.  I've love to be able to do a meet before the cruise with everyone in a place where we would all fit.  Any suggestions???  Tracy - what is the max # of guests for an ADR?  If we had a lot of people, would we have to "rent" the place or are we making ADRs just like everyone else?
> 
> TIA!
> ~Stacy



I'll have to check on that.  I've done 14 before but that is the largest group I've had.


----------



## scarlett873

I've never been to Beaches & Cream so I had no idea about the size of the place nor the ADR factor. 

Where else might be an option? Ft Wilderness would work...again, I've never been there before either...lol! We thought about doing HDD for dinner that night so we'd be in the neighborhood!

Any other thoughts?


----------



## pershing

How big is Jelly Rolls? I've never been, but am curious.

Is this get together everybody or adults? That would make a difference. 

I guess my second suggestion is The Wave since Kevin said it had that long bar. We could go to MK by bus and walk to the contemporary. I've never done that either but I hear its a 5 minute walk.

We are flying down Friday night, so my vote is for Saturday.


----------



## tmli

The largest group I booked for dining was 36.....you have to book through a seperate group dining dept, I would think as long as there is room they will book as many as necessary.


----------



## disneyholic family

i'd love to be at a pre-cruise get together, but i'm not so sure about my non-podcast mom and sister....

i'm actually a bit worried about that aspect of the cruise...

but i keep telling myself, i wanted to take them on any disney cruise, so in this case it will just be a bit nicer to know some of the people - i hope that's the case and they don't feel too out of it...


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

disneyholic family said:


> i'd love to be at a pre-cruise get together, but i'm not so sure about my non-podcast mom and sister....
> 
> i'm actually a bit worried about that aspect of the cruise...
> 
> but i keep telling myself, i wanted to take them on any disney cruise, so in this case it will just be a bit nicer to know some of the people - i hope that's the case and they don't feel too out of it...


Don't worry too much -- we bring our friend Tracey on all of our Disney vacations (DCL included) and she doesn't listen to the podcast or read the boards (I'm pretty sure she just lets me do all of the Disney trip planning  ) We had quite a large Dismeet on our last Disney cruise and she fit right in and then on this cruise, she's even rooming with one of our very own! (We really are nice - promise not to bite - well, I promise we won't won't bite - you'd better check with Lori and Rick!  - jk of course, ya know i love ya bead pirate!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

pershing said:


> How big is Jelly Rolls? I've never been, but am curious.


Never been either, but I LOVE that idea.  It's LONG been on my "list of things to do" and now that the AC is closing, I might actually get to it (haven't been to AC either, but that was the next thing on the list, darn it, and I'll never get to cross that one off).


----------



## scarlett873

Disneybride...those are my thoughts exactly! I've always wanted to try JellyRolls, but "Adventure keeps calling my name!" (shout out to Samantha Sterling's Cabaret at the Adventurer's Club!) I will truly miss the AC if they decide to not open it elsewhere...I think that Disney is making a tremendous mistake with this decision...

Anywho, What about Whispering Canyon for a meet? Never been there either...geesh...have I EVER been to WDW before?  From what I understand, it's loud and rowdy in there...that would be perfect for this crew!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

pershing said:


> How big is Jelly Rolls? I've never been, but am curious.
> 
> Is this get together everybody or adults? That would make a difference.
> 
> I guess my second suggestion is The Wave since Kevin said it had that long bar. We could go to MK by bus and walk to the contemporary. I've never done that either but I hear its a 5 minute walk.
> 
> We are flying down Friday night, so my vote is for Saturday.



JellyRolls is plenty big, plenty smoky, and for adults only, so bringing children would be an issue here.  I'm all for adults only, but there are lots of cruisers with kids, so how fair would that be?

My vote is for Saturday as well.  I don't know exactly when we're arriving yet, but more people would be able to attend if it were Saturday.


----------



## kab407

I think a pre-cruise get together on Saturday is great.  It's a chance to start putting screen names, real names and faces together before the alcohol haze sets it and everyone gets called Kim.

I am open for just about anyplace.  I am planning on heading down Friday as soon as I can belly crawl out of the office without anyone seeing me. My plan right now is to stay at the Dolphin.

To those of you who are slightly fearful about meeting the rest of us, my advice is don't worry.  We talk a good game but deep down we are a sweet and very caring group.  It is going to be a blast!


----------



## Yvet

Owh yeah, if there's a meet before or after or in the middle, i would definitiv attend (and drag my husband with me... no just kidding, he loves a meet also).

Just give me a time, place and i will be there.
For me/us it really doen't matter where it will be everything is okay for us.


----------



## scarlett873

So I had a thought as I was driving into work this morning...

Does anyone know anything about the dessert parties at Epcot? Or something for Wishes that's not in the MK? Is there a discounted ticket that we could purchase to get into Epcot for just a dessert party for those of us who will not have park admission? Or could we maybe set up an event of some kind at the GF for Wishes? I have no idea on costs involved, but wondered about it this morning...

Tracy, do you have any info on something like this?


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> So I had a thought as I was driving into work this morning...
> 
> Does anyone know anything about the dessert parties at Epcot? Or something for Wishes that's not in the MK? Is there a discounted ticket that we could purchase to get into Epcot for just a dessert party for those of us who will not have park admission? Or could we maybe set up an event of some kind at the GF for Wishes? I have no idea on costs involved, but wondered about it this morning...
> 
> Tracy, do you have any info on something like this?



Someone posted about this earlier in the thread.  If there is enough for a group, you can get discounted prices for people to just attend this event.  Who was talking about this before?


----------



## ClaraBug

Count me and DH in on the meet....we are probably going to fly down on saturday.  DH has never heard any of the pod casts and rolls his eyes when I am on here at home....(at work right now ).  I am warning everyone, I am horrible with names.


----------



## scarlett873

winotracy said:


> Someone posted about this earlier in the thread.  If there is enough for a group, you can get discounted prices for people to just attend this event.  Who was talking about this before?


tee hee...that's what I get for coming to the party late!   

I'll go back and scan the thread to find it...thanks!


----------



## scarlett873

ClaraBug said:


> Count me and DH in on the meet....we are probably going to fly down on saturday.  DH has never heard any of the pod casts and rolls his eyes when I am on here at home....(at work right now ).  I am warning everyone, I am horrible with names.


Hence everyone will be called Kim...then we don't have to worry about remembering names...especially in a drunken stupor!


----------



## scarlett873

Ok...went back and found the post about the possibility of a dessert party. The only one talked about was Illuminations. But it sounds like it could be difficult if some of us won't have park admission due to chartering a bus, etc. How weird would that be to have to take a bus from the Dolphin to get into the World Showcase...lol

Does anyone know if they offer something like this for Wishes that might be outside of the park? I know about Wishes cruises, but methinks we couldn't possibly squeeze us all into a teeny boat, no matter how hard we may try!  

Any other thoughts? We'd be interested in a dessert party, but since we're traveling with my brother and his wife, we're trying to keep this as budget friendly for them as possible and I think that park admission would be out if it's only for 1 day...


----------



## tickledtink33

I will be arriving early on Saturday so a pre cruise meet sounds great.  We could meet at Captain Cook's at the Polynesian for food and Dole Whips.  Or maybe we could have ice cream at Ghiradelli's in DTD.  Of course an Illuminations dessert party sounds good too.  Oh, and I don't mind if you call me Kim.


----------



## ClaraBug

tickledtink33 said:


> I.  Or maybe we could have ice cream at Ghiradelli's in DTD.




Oh, Oh, Oh Earl of Sandwich!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Every place associated w/Disney is probably going to be pretty crowded.  Is anyone familiar enough with the Swan/Dolphin to know if they have a location that might be convenient...but not require ADRs or anything?  It's been forever since we went to the ice cream fountain they have at the Dolphin, so I can't even remember how big it is -- but something along those lines.


----------



## scarlett873

I've never been to the Swan/Dolphin before, so I have no clue...

Another thought...if anyone would be interested...what about Texas de Brazil? With it being off-site, it might limit folks from attending though. So nevermind on that one. 

I'm not opposed to the Ft Wilderness idea that Lori presented earlier. I've always wanted to check the place out to see what was there. The buffet is there. I know the DH wants to do HDD for dinner though...could you imagine a group of us at HDD together? Those poor performers would never knew what hit them!  

Maybe an afternoon ice cream kinda meet would be best. Heck I don't know...lol. I'm just throwing out ideas! 

Anyone up for a character breakfast on Sunday morning before we leave? I was thinking about Cape May...


----------



## robind

scarlett873 said:


> Ok...went back and found the post about the possibility of a dessert party. The only one talked about was Illuminations. But it sounds like it could be difficult if some of us won't have park admission due to chartering a bus, etc. How weird would that be to have to take a bus from the Dolphin to get into the World Showcase...lol
> 
> Does anyone know if they offer something like this for Wishes that might be outside of the park? I know about Wishes cruises, but methinks we couldn't possibly squeeze us all into a teeny boat, no matter how hard we may try!
> 
> Any other thoughts? We'd be interested in a dessert party, but since we're traveling with my brother and his wife, we're trying to keep this as budget friendly for them as possible and I think that park admission would be out if it's only for 1 day...



The bus thing does seem odd.  I know my company did an dinner at Epcot and we did not all have regular all day tickets, we were only allowed in for the dinner.  Someone from Epcot met us at the boardwalk at Yacht and Beach and walked us through the International entrance and to the American area. 

Although they may have had a special deal due to the actual conference being held there.


----------



## tickledtink33

I also thought about the Dolphin Fountain Shop, but it is fairly small.  Picabu's is the counter service location at the Dolphin.  It is definitely large enough, but doesn't have any Disney atmosphere.


----------



## tmli

Any of the special events such as dessert parties etc have to be booked as part of a group/conference/wedding or something of the sort.

One idea would be a restaurant at a resort for a "family type event" and then maybe an adults only in the evening at Jellyrolls.  Cape Mae Cafe in Beach Club is a favorite of ours.


----------



## chickie

I've seen a lot of terrific ideas so far!
What about meeting at the beach at the Poly to watch Wishes? That way, the ones with kids could come there. Is there a bar at the Poly?  I can't remember. I know the pool bar probably won't be open at that time of night; if it was open, that might be perfect. The kids could swim and the adults could hang at the bar. Or - how bout a drink around the monorail for Dis'ers? 
Just one more thought to add to the mayhem - I mean multitude of choices!


----------



## scarlett873

chickie said:


> I've seen a lot of terrific ideas so far!
> What about meeting at the beach at the Poly to watch Wishes? That way, the ones with kids could come there. Is there a bar at the Poly?  I can't remember. I know the pool bar probably won't be open at that time of night; if it was open, that might be perfect. The kids could swim and the adults could hang at the bar. Or - how bout a drink around the monorail for Dis'ers?
> Just one more thought to add to the mayhem - I mean multitude of choices!


Oooooh...drink around the monorail...that could be fun! and dangerous...lol


I actually forgot about the potential for a Pirate and Princess Party for that time period! I was looking at dates from this year's events and it looked like they had the parties in May...just wondering if one might fall on that Saturday night! If it does...that's what we will be doing...lol


----------



## robind

chickie said:


> I've seen a lot of terrific ideas so far!
> What about meeting at the beach at the Poly to watch Wishes? That way, the ones with kids could come there. Is there a bar at the Poly?  I can't remember. I know the pool bar probably won't be open at that time of night; if it was open, that might be perfect. The kids could swim and the adults could hang at the bar. Or - how bout a drink around the monorail for Dis'ers?
> Just one more thought to add to the mayhem - I mean multitude of choices!



SHHHHH!!!!! 
Don't let anyone hear you suggest POOL HOPPING    

 OHHHHHHH......


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

scarlett873 said:


> So I had a thought as I was driving into work this morning...
> 
> Does anyone know anything about the dessert parties at Epcot? Or something for Wishes that's not in the MK? Is there a discounted ticket that we could purchase to get into Epcot for just a dessert party for those of us who will not have park admission? Or could we maybe set up an event of some kind at the GF for Wishes? I have no idea on costs involved, but wondered about it this morning...
> 
> Tracy, do you have any info on something like this?


I don't know about Wishes, but for Illuminations if you don't have park admission, each person pays a flat fee (for our dessert party on our wedding day, we paid $12 for each person because everyone was attending the wedding so no one had park admission. The desserts were SO yummy - they had the BEST tuxedo strawberries EVER - in fact, our guests are still talking about them and the wedding was 5 years ago!



winotracy said:


> Someone posted about this earlier in the thread. If there is enough for a group, you can get discounted prices for people to just attend this event. Who was talking about this before?


 It was me 



scarlett873 said:


> Ok...went back and found the post about the possibility of a dessert party. The only one talked about was Illuminations. But it sounds like it could be difficult if some of us won't have park admission due to chartering a bus, etc. How weird would that be to have to take a bus from the Dolphin to get into the World Showcase...lol


 Ssee above about your concerns about park admission. As for transportation, we chartered a bus because our guests were staying all over Disney property. BUT, it is a decent walk from the International Gateway on the Boardwalk (near the Swan/Dolphin) to Epcot. At least, that is what DH and I did - we were staying at the Boardwalk and walked through the gateway to Epcot without any trouble.


----------



## tmli

I spoke to my group contact at Disney and he has said that unless you have booked a wedding, conference or a group staying at WDW, group activities such as dessert parties are not available to be booked.  They reserve the space for those who have booked the above mentioned events.


----------



## scarlett873

tmli said:


> I spoke to my group contact at Disney and he has said that unless you have booked a wedding, conference or a group staying at WDW, group activities such as dessert parties are not available to be booked.  They reserve the space for those who have booked the above mentioned events.


Thanks for looking into it Tracey! Darn...oh well!  I'm sure we can find something else to do that night!


----------



## chickie

robind said:


> SHHHHH!!!!!
> Don't let anyone hear you suggest POOL HOPPING
> 
> OHHHHHHH......



Oops! I didn't even think about that!  We're DVC, so we are allowed to hop, but I forgot about everyone else! Oh, well...next idea!


----------



## disneyholic family

tmli said:


> I spoke to my group contact at Disney and he has said that unless you have booked a wedding, conference or a group staying at WDW, group activities such as dessert parties are not available to be booked.  They reserve the space for those who have booked the above mentioned events.



you mean the ones at epcot?
how about at the GF?   we had a private party on the beach at the GF....
private dining at the GF was very accomodating...
but that was a few years ago...
has it changed?


----------



## tmli

I was referring to an in park special event....  I am guessing at the resort they will arrange what you want if you are staying at that resort.  I believe each resort handles their own special "events", therefore doesn't necessarily have to go through groups.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

tmli said:


> I spoke to my group contact at Disney and he has said that unless you have booked a wedding, conference or a group staying at WDW, group activities such as dessert parties are not available to be booked. They reserve the space for those who have booked the above mentioned events.


I had emailed the podcast a few months ago but it never made it on the show and I never got a response.  I wanted to know if *WE* would all be considered a _group_ since many of us would be staying at the Swan/Dolphin.  Also, if we guests staying at the Swan/Dolphin were considered to be "on property" according to Disney as it relates to Grand Gatherings. I saw during the Epcot anniversary last year, there was an Illuminations Dessert Party that each person could RSVP to attend and pay a per person price - I don't see how we would be any different.  So long as we had enough people to agree in advance to attend and pay up front, I can't see Disney turning our $$$ down.


----------



## tmli

My understanding is the group rate from Swan and Dolphin comes from those hotels, not Disney, therefore would not be a "disney group".  I don't think it is a matter of them turning down our money, its them reserving these special events for groups, weddings etc as part of a much larger financial package and probably incentive to get groups to book at Disney.  

Grand Gatherings is a seperate department from Groups, they have different types of events available.  As a grand gathering last summer we did an illuminations dinner that included a dessert party....it was $59/person and we needed park admission.  A Grand Gathering has a maximum number of rooms before it has to go to groups.

I am not trying to be a "negative nelly"!!!  Just trying to shed some light on what may or may not be possible.  

Of course it is Disney and often when asking the same question to 3 CM's you will get 3 very different answers......maybe someone else wants to call and ask!!


----------



## winotracy

tmli said:


> Of course it is Disney and often when asking the same question to 3 CM's you will get 3 very different answers......maybe someone else wants to call and ask!!



You are so right about this Tracey!!


----------



## robind

tmli said:


> Of course it is Disney and often when asking the same question to 3 CM's you will get 3 very different answers......maybe someone else wants to call and ask!!



That is so true, maybe it depends on which 'area' of disney you are working through.

I was planning a big trip last year and I wanted to plan a birthday party.  I'm not sure which department I ended up speaking with as I was transfered a few times.  However, the event planner I spoke with was very helpful.  She sent me a ton of stuff that you could do for any party (not only for weddings).  

You can go anywhere from having a private access to attractions - (the private safari was quoted at $2,500.00), to private dinner/dessert parties at multiple locations.  Each venue has a cost for the venue itself - if I remember correctly the least expensive was $250.  Then the cost of the food - I think the least expensive was the dessert buffet @ around $19 and up per person, with a minimum number of 20 people.   We were all going to have hopper, length of stay passes so we weren't concerned about having to have park admission.

I almost did the illuminations dessert buffet, but then I found the illuminations international dinner w/ grand gatherings and we did that instead.  We were on the dinning plan and that was 2 credits so it was too good a deal to pass up, since I would have been paying for the entire party myself.

My dream is to have a big blow out birthday party for myself one day and bring my extended family down.  So I better start saving up


----------



## robind

chickie said:


> Oops! I didn't even think about that!  We're DVC, so we are allowed to hop, but I forgot about everyone else! Oh, well...next idea!



  I just love the threads were everyone has HUGE arguments over pool hopping - they crack me up.  My opinion on this topic is.......

GET A LIFE PEOPLE !!!!!

I'm also DVC, so I could pool hop if I wanted to, but I don't even go to my own hotel pool, I'm not about to 'travel' to another resort to go to the pool.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

tmli said:


> Grand Gatherings is a seperate department from Groups, they have different types of events available. As a grand gathering last summer we did an illuminations dinner that included a dessert party....it was $59/person and we needed park admission. A Grand Gathering has a maximum number of rooms before it has to go to groups.


Sorry - I am famous for this - I have several thoughts that really don't have anything to do with one another and then lump them together without explaining.  My thought process was this...if the Dolphin is considered a Disney hotel as it relates to Grand Gatherings, then those of us interested might be able to get together to do some of the events like the Magical Fireworks Voyage or the Safari Celebration Dinner. 
I don't mind to call Disney to find out if we can actually book a dessert party if we are primarily staying at the Dolphin if I know there is an interest in it.


----------



## winotracy

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Sorry - I am famous for this - I have several thoughts that really don't have anything to do with one another and then lump them together without explaining.  My thought process was this...if the Dolphin is considered a Disney hotel as it relates to Grand Gatherings, then those of us interested might be able to get together to do some of the events like the Magical Fireworks Voyage or the Safari Celebration Dinner.
> I don't mind to call Disney to find out if we can actually book a dessert party if we are primarily staying at the Dolphin if I know there is an interest in it.



I don't believe the Dolphin is considered a Disney resort as it relates to Grand Gatherings so this will not work.


----------



## chickie

robind said:


> I just love the threads were everyone has HUGE arguments over pool hopping - they crack me up.  My opinion on this topic is.......
> 
> GET A LIFE PEOPLE !!!!!
> 
> I'm also DVC, so I could pool hop if I wanted to, but I don't even go to my own hotel pool, I'm not about to 'travel' to another resort to go to the pool.




I never said YOU have to swim; that is for those of us with kids!!!


----------



## robind

chickie said:


> I never said YOU have to swim; that is for those of us with kids!!!



OH, no, no, no, I was just making an off the cuff, general, comment about people complaining about pool hopping.  

I personally think the meeting at the poly to watch the fireworks would be fun. 

My cousins and I were staying there two years ago around mothers day and the kids had already had their baths and in their PJ's and we went out to the beach and watched the electrical water parade and the fireworks.  It was a great time and I'd say there were only about 10 people out on the beach.  It was very cool.


----------



## ClaraBug

Instead of _pool hopping_.....

we can *pool crawl*.....the poly has a poolside bar, don't they?  We can get one (or a couple ) of those pineapple drinks and have a good time.  They we crawl back on the monorail and catch the buses back to dolphin!


----------



## scarlett873

Gosh...we will be a bunch of drunks on this trip...lol 

Maybe if we keep Mindy drunk enough, she'll never realize that she's dancing to Dancing Queen!   

I asked DH last night if it was time for our cruise yet. He laughed and said no...so I asked him if we could take a cruise before our cruise...you know...to help get us in the mood for it...he said no... spoil sport


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> Gosh...we will be a bunch of drunks on this trip...lol
> 
> Maybe if we keep Mindy drunk enough, she'll never realize that she's dancing to Dancing Queen!
> 
> I asked DH last night if it was time for our cruise yet. He laughed and said no...so I asked him if we could take a cruise before our cruise...you know...to help get us in the mood for it...he said no... spoil sport



I'm not gonna be drinking that much.  Hard to operate Blackmail-Cam without a steady hand...


----------



## chickie

robind said:


> OH, no, no, no, I was just making an off the cuff, general, comment about people complaining about pool hopping.
> 
> I personally think the meeting at the poly to watch the fireworks would be fun.
> 
> My cousins and I were staying there two years ago around mothers day and the kids had already had their baths and in their PJ's and we went out to the beach and watched the electrical water parade and the fireworks.  It was a great time and I'd say there were only about 10 people out on the beach.  It was very cool.



Sorry, Robind,
I kinda took offense to that when I should have known that's not what you meant.  
I just was having a really bad day there. 

Seriously, though, it might be a good place to meet up, because it is really quiet, but the beach might be a little dark to see and meet everyone after the fireworks are over.


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> I'm not gonna be drinking that much.  Hard to operate Blackmail-Cam without a steady hand...



Great another thing I need to add into the trip budget! 

So I am guessing cash in the form of unmarked, non-sequential small bills will be acceptable?


----------



## scarlett873

MenashaCorp said:


> I'm not gonna be drinking that much.  Hard to operate Blackmail-Cam without a steady hand...


Oh dear...


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Great another thing I need to add into the trip budget!
> 
> So I am guessing cash in the form of unmarked, non-sequential small bills will be acceptable?



As I recall, Kathy, you always had plenty of "ones" for your little Towel Monkey anyway...

But I'll accept multiple forms of payment;  Pin/pens, lanyards, DL trips, cash, keesses on the leeps..


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> As I recall, Kathy, you always had plenty of "ones" for your little Towel Monkey anyway...
> 
> But I'll accept multiple forms of payment;  Pin/pens, lanyards, DL trips, cash, keesses on the leeps..





 Thanks J-Kim I needed a laugh!

Be careful with what you wish for.......


----------



## ClaraBug

MenashaCorp said:


> As I recall, Kathy, you always had plenty of "ones" for your little Towel Monkey anyway...
> 
> But I'll accept multiple forms of payment;  Pin/pens, lanyards, DL trips, cash, keesses on the leeps..




  So many levels of WRONG!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

chickie said:


> Seriously, though, it might be a good place to meet up, because it is really quiet, but the beach might be a little dark to see and meet everyone after the fireworks are over.



Hmmmm, some may think the darkness may be an advantage.....just sayin'.


----------



## ClaraBug

I love the idea of meeting at the poly beach and hangin' out and watching the fireworks!  I have been contemplating going to dinner at The Wave over in the Contemp. Resort since we will be childless on this trip.  From Kevin's review, it sounds like more of an adult rest. I need to find out if The Wave serves Yengling beer.  That is DH fav beer. That and Sam Adams is about the only beer I drink.  I likes me a mixed drink!!

Jason/kim...I might want a copy of your video.  The trip might seem hazy from the Mo-gee-tos.


----------



## MenashaCorp

UrsulasShadow said:


> Hmmmm, some may think the darkness may be an advantage.....just sayin'.



But in the dark, there are no Shadows...



ClaraBug said:


> Jason/kim...I might want a copy of your video.  The trip might seem hazy from the Mo-gee-tos.



No problem.  Researching HD video now, just have to work out the lighting...  

Then again, Kathy _did_ say that what happens on the Wonder should _stay_ on the Wonder... Does cyberspace (YouTube) count?


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> But in the dark, there are no Shadows...
> 
> 
> 
> No problem.  Researching HD video now, just have to work out the lighting...
> 
> Then again, Kathy _did_ say that what happens on the Wonder should _stay_ on the Wonder... Does cyberspace (YouTube) count?



Yes it counts! What happens on the Wonder STAYS on the Wonder. 

No photos or video will be released unless there is a contractual agreement between all parties involved in said photos and/or video.

Podcast Cruisers tell no tales!


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Podcast Cruisers tell no tales!



...else they become "Dead Men?"  Makes sense.


----------



## robind

chickie said:


> Sorry, Robind,
> I kinda took offense to that when I should have known that's not what you meant.
> I just was having a really bad day there.
> 
> Seriously, though, it might be a good place to meet up, because it is really quiet, but the beach might be a little dark to see and meet everyone after the fireworks are over.



No problem, we all do - it's hard to sometimes tell 'tone' when you are writing.

I don't remember how much light there was at that time of night - but I look MUCH better the darker it is


----------



## Scoobypop

I have not posted on this forum before, but I'm a big fan of the podcast.  Just wanted to say that we just booked over the weekend as well.  Very excited about it!  Two adults, Chris and Rob, second seating.  Don't know if there's any pages of info that I MUST know, as I just got to this thread, so if there is, feel free to point me in that direction.  Thanks!
Chris


----------



## robind

Welcome to the group - don't think there is anything "official" on this thread, other than the first post.  However, there are a lot of 'interesting' comments throughout the thread.


----------



## kab407

Welcome Rob and Chris!

Someone get them a couple of moejeetoes please!

The basic info is on page one. The other 100+ are supplemental information.  Watch the cistern and don't mind the screams.  It's nothing, really.  Trust me!  Do you like ABBA?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

... the more the merrier, we are also second seating... A good use of a lazy Sunday would be to skim through this thread (alcohol will help) and get to know the crew...

There are some world class planners here and many out of work comedians....


----------



## UrsulasShadow

TheBeadPirate said:


> ... the more the merrier, we are also second seating... A good use of a lazy Sunday would be to skim through this thread (alcohol will help) and get to know the crew...
> 
> There are some world class planners here and many out of work comedians....



...and it won't take long to figure out why they're out of work...


----------



## MenashaCorp

TheBeadPirate said:


> ... the more the merrier, we are also second seating... A good use of a lazy Sunday would be to skim through this thread (alcohol will help) and get to know the crew...
> 
> There are some world class planners here and many out of work comedians....



...Not to mention a not-too-small contingent of stalker types...


----------



## Scoobypop

Hehe, I see the comedy already!  Thanks for the laughs.  And actually, I love ABBA, just came back from Mamma Mia! this afternoon as a matter of fact.  Thanks for the welcome, I will skim it one of these lazy days, and be sure to have my cocktail in hand.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

You know, we're getting some pretty high expectations to live up to -- is a 4 night cruise long enough?  Will the cargo section be big enough for the rum (afterall...the cistern can only hold so much -- plus Will)?  Does the karoke bar have enough ABBA tunes?  Are there enough men and pantyhose for Lori?  Are there lockers big enough for the kids?  My goodness...the list just goes on and on!

And welcome aboard Chris and Rob (I had to do a double-take as I thought your username said Scoobypoop!).


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Scoobypop said:


> Hehe, I see the comedy already!  Thanks for the laughs.  And actually, I love ABBA, just came back from Mamma Mia! this afternoon as a matter of fact.  Thanks for the welcome, I will skim it one of these lazy days, and be sure to have my cocktail in hand.



Make it a DOUBLE !!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

calypso*a*go-go said:


> And welcome aboard Chris and Rob (I had to do a double-take as I thought your username said Scoobypoop!).


It doesn't???  



Oh, yeah, it doesn't, does it?  Well, your way makes more sense anyway, LLL.

Oh, Chris and Rob?  You are now named Kim and Kim, you know.  Wouldn't want to startle you onboard.  You might trip and...fall...into something....


----------



## MenashaCorp

calypso*a*go-go said:


> You know, we're getting some pretty high expectations to live up to -- is a 4 night cruise long enough?  Will the cargo section be big enough for the rum (afterall...the cistern can only hold so much -- plus Will)?  Does the karoke bar have enough ABBA tunes?  Are there enough men and pantyhose for Lori?  Are there lockers big enough for the kids?  My goodness...the list just goes on and on!
> 
> And welcome aboard Chris and Rob (I had to do a double-take as I thought your username said Scoobypoop!).



I'm sure Pete's "mystery activities" will surpass our expectations. (HINT: Kevin said there may be prizes!! )



UrsulasShadow said:


> Oh, Chris and Rob?  You are now named Kim and Kim, you know.  Wouldn't want to startle you onboard.  You might trip and...fall...into something....



Puh-Leez don't let me fall into ScoobyPoop!!   (At least if they fall into the cistern, a rail-thin Webmaster will break their fall!)


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

MenashaCorp said:


> Puh-Leez don't let me fall into ScoobyPoop!!   (At least if they fall into the cistern, a rail-thin Webmaster will break their fall!)



Oh sure...and break him in the process!  Mindy -- you don't want your Will broken, do you?


----------



## scarlett873

You know...I keep trying to get DH to come in to, at least, this thread so that he'll have an inkling of what to expect on this cruise...but you guys are gonna scare him off!! 

Scoobypoop... I thought it said the same thing the first time I saw it too! Welcome aboard...try not to let the natives frighten you. Alcohol helps. A lot.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

calypso*a*go-go said:


> And welcome aboard Chris and Rob (I had to do a double-take as I thought your username said Scoobypoop!).


Oh good - I thought I was the only one who thought that!!!

Welcome aboard guys!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

scarlett873 said:


> Alcohol helps. A lot.



To drink or disinfect with? (Afterall...we are talking about Scoobypoop!)

Sorry Chris and Rob -- you are one of us now and have to put up with this for many...many...many...long months.  Are we excited yet?


----------



## scarlett873

calypso*a*go-go said:


> To drink or disinfect with? (Afterall...we are talking about Scoobypoop!)


 Both?  



calypso*a*go-go said:


> Sorry Chris and Rob -- you are one of us now and have to put up with this for many...many...many...long months.  Are we excited yet?


Suckers....


----------



## wildeoscar

Scoobypop said:


> I have not posted on this forum before, but I'm a big fan of the podcast.  Just wanted to say that we just booked over the weekend as well.  Very excited about it!  Two adults, Chris and Rob, second seating.  Don't know if there's any pages of info that I MUST know, as I just got to this thread, so if there is, feel free to point me in that direction.  Thanks!
> Chris



learn to make moejeetoes in a battery powered camp blender... I just saved you reading at least 100 pages of posts.


----------



## Scoobypop

haha, you guys are a funny bunch!  Yes, I seem to get the Scoobypoop thing on all the threads I post on.  My dog's name is Scooby, thus the pop at the end.  Anyway, YES we're excited already, even this far out!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Scoobypop said:


> haha, you guys are a funny bunch!  Yes, I seem to get the Scoobypoop thing on all the threads I post on.  My dog's name is Scooby, thus the pop at the end.  Anyway, YES we're excited already, even this far out!



Okay -- I feel it is my duty as a total stranger to tell you that makes no sense at all!  Now I could understand Scoobypup or Scoobypooch, but Scoobypop does not work at all and that's why we're calling you Kims Scoobypoop from this day forward.


----------



## robind

You know, eventually there had to be a poop reference.  I can hear Bawb sayin' it now.


----------



## wildeoscar

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Okay -- I feel it is my duty as a total stranger to tell you that makes no sense at all!  Now I could understand Scoobypup or Scoobypooch, but Scoobypop does not work at all and that's why we're calling you Kims Scoobypoop from this day forward.



another Kim?  I just might have a t -shirt for the cruise that sez "I'm not Kim".


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

wildeoscar said:


> another Kim?  I just might have a t -shirt for the cruise that sez "I'm not Kim".



Ahhh...but you are! (Just ask Mindy)


----------



## MenashaCorp

wildeoscar said:


> another Kim?  I just might have a t -shirt for the cruise that sez "I'm not Kim".



The Camo Sparkle bra might be more effective.

"NOT" on (your) right

"KIM"  on (your) left

A T-Shirt on Oscar should say something to the effect of "I stalked Pete and all I got was this crummy T-Shirt... *AND THIS CRUISE!!!!*"


----------



## winotracy

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Okay -- I feel it is my duty as a total stranger to tell you that makes no sense at all!  Now I could understand Scoobypup or Scoobypooch, but Scoobypop does not work at all and that's why we're calling you Kims Scoobypoop from this day forward.



Makes total sense to me - Scooby's dad or papa = Scoobypop

Welcome Rob & Chris!  I've added you to the first page!


----------



## kab407

wildeoscar said:


> another Kim?  I just might have a t -shirt for the cruise that sez "I'm not Kim".



Trust me sweetie, we know who you are! There are pictures to prove it.


----------



## ClaraBug

Rob & Chris... 

By the time you read through this thread, you will forget the mixed part and go directly to the rum!  And then you won't remember what you read!  

But please note that those of us coming down early are trying to get together at a pre-cruise party to meet and greet everyone!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

scarlett873 said:


> Gosh...we will be a bunch of drunks on this trip...lol
> 
> Maybe if we keep Mindy drunk enough, she'll never realize that she's dancing to Dancing Queen!
> 
> I asked DH last night if it was time for our cruise yet. He laughed and said no...so I asked him if we could take a cruise before our cruise...you know...to help get us in the mood for it...he said no... spoil sport



What a spoil sport! Brandie you can go with us- I think we're doing a Carnival cruise out of New Orleans in January. With.....(hold your breath for this one.....a bunch of our bartender friends!) Just trying to get in the mood (insert moonlight and string music here) for May!



calypso*a*go-go said:


> You know, we're getting some pretty high expectations to live up to -- is a 4 night cruise long enough?  Will the cargo section be big enough for the rum (afterall...the cistern can only hold so much -- plus Will)?  Does the karoke bar have enough ABBA tunes?  Are there enough men and pantyhose for Lori?  Are there lockers big enough for the kids?  My goodness...the list just goes on and on!
> 
> And welcome aboard Chris and Rob (I had to do a double-take as I thought your username said Scoobypoop!).



NEVER enough men and pantyhose! Me thinks I'l toddle over to talk to Pete and the Gang (can we start calling Pete Kool now?!?) and see if we can get "pantyhose pullup and run for the shot" added as an official contest. At least then I know we have a chance at coming home with a prize! 



kab407 said:


> Trust me sweetie, we know who you are! There are pictures to prove it.



First picture on the photopass share?!? oh, wait.....they don't have those there, do they? Guess we need to upload all those money making opportunities...errr....pictures here when we're done....yeah, that's it......

And I'll gladly be a Kim......can't blackmail me if you don't know my name....heck, I don't guess blackmail will work if everyone you show the pictures to goes "well, looks like Kim a had a tame time on that trip..." 

Yep, proud to be a Kim. 

Lori 

(PS- I missed all my laughs this week from yous guys! Rick was manning the boards on the road since I was stuck at home working the embroidery machine. But it looks like everyone played well together.)


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

winotracy said:


> Makes total sense to me - Scooby's dad or papa = Scoobypop
> 
> Welcome Rob & Chris!  I've added you to the first page!



Hey Tracy -- Thanks for clearing out the cobwebs for me...now I get it (however, Scoobypoop is much more fun!).


----------



## Tonya2426

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Hey Tracy -- Thanks for clearing out the cobwebs for me...now I get it (however, Scoobypoop is much more fun!).


 
Ahhhh, I get it now!  But I'm sticking with Scoobypoop - way more fun to say.


----------



## MenashaCorp

Aside from Palo, will there be cake on the cruise?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

MenashaCorp said:


> Aside from Palo, will there be cake on the cruise?



You betcha...Mo-gee-toe Cake !!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

Not...gonna...cry...  Stiffen upper...lip..... It's so...wonderful...


Buck up, brave little soldier....


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> You betcha...Mo-gee-toe Cake !!!



  What a beautiful thing!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

And for the smaller appetite:


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

And for Don...Mo-gee-toe Pie!


----------



## MenashaCorp

ALL HAIL LISA!!!! ALL HAIL KIM!!!!


You produce these things, you got yerself at least one slave...


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Trust me J/K -- nothing from my kitchen even remotely resembles the delicacies shown above.  The only thing you'd be a slave to would be Pepto Bismal!


----------



## kab407

Lisa, you are a cruel cruel, evil woman.  I am here having a salad and you are posting cakes and pies. Mogeetoe cakes and pies none the less!  Evil woman!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

kab407 said:


> Lisa, you are a cruel cruel, evil woman.  I am here having a salad and you are posting cakes and pies. Mogeetoe cakes and pies none the less!  Evil woman!



Sorry Kathy -- I feel your pain!!!  I'll try to behave myself (for about a minute, LOL!).


----------



## scarlett873

So it's not moe-gee-toe flavored, but it is pina colada flavored! 




And yes...I did bake and decorate the above cake...


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Brandie...will you be my BFF?


----------



## MenashaCorp

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Sorry Kathy -- I feel your pain!!!  I'll try to *behave myself *(for about a minute, LOL!).



This kind of language is incompatible with the podcast cruise.


(I had a salad for lunch and a light turkey sub (not even mayo) for dinner, Kathy.... all I get is this food porn!!)


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

MenashaCorp said:


> This kind of language is incompatible with the podcast cruise.
> 
> 
> (I had a salad for lunch and a light turkey sub (not even mayo) for dinner, Kathy.... all I get is this food porn!!)



Tell me about it -- I had a protein shake.  Are we sad, or what?


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> So it's not moe-gee-toe flavored, but it is pina colada flavored!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes...I did bake and decorate the above cake...



Ooh.. Ooh... Cruise Idea!!!  Pineapple Dole Whip cake with a Bawb-themed graphic design!  The Kaht logo in my siggie, for example.  Or a Rocket Ship!  A Boot!!


With Christmas lights!


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Sorry Kathy -- I feel your pain!!!  I'll try to behave myself (for about a minute, LOL!).



I wouldn't have expected anything less!


----------



## scarlett873

MenashaCorp said:


> Ooh.. Ooh... Cruise Idea!!!  Pineapple Dole Whip cake with a Bawb-themed graphic design!  The Kaht logo in my siggie, for example.  Or a Rocket Ship!  A Boot!!
> 
> 
> With Christmas lights!


 Uh...not sure I could get that onto the ship...lol


----------



## MenashaCorp

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Tell me about it -- I had a protein shake.  Are we sad, or what?



I'm dropping about 50 by the cruise.  Will be back in the 34 jeans... 

Increase the demand, eliminate the fat supply...

In the words of the bottlecap-helmeted mice, "We did it before and we can do it again..."  Fifth Column Mouse    (See 5:35 mark)


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> So it's not moe-gee-toe flavored, but it is pina colada flavored!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes...I did bake and decorate the above cake...



Oh my! Another yummy one! 

Think we can over take a kitchen on the Wonder and have a bake-off?


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Tell me about it -- I had a protein shake.  Are we sad, or what?



I ended up working late, so a big dinner was out of the question at 8PM.  Salad it is.


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> I ended up working late, so a big dinner was out of the question at 8PM. Salad it is.


 
Dude - you're working late and bummed out @work; we've gotta get you a DISney job!   Abra Ca-POW!!!!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I will probably have a salad as well.  We went camping over the weekend and I really, really, really overdid it!  We were on the Oregon Coast -- so of course we have to stop at the Tillamook Cheese Factory.  We ate lunch and could not leave without an ice cream cone too -- I had "Cows In Brownie Batter" which was vanilla with a gooey brownie swirl and little peanut butter-filled chocolate cows...pure heaven!  So now it's protein shakes, salad, and my power walks (I think I'd go much faster if someone dangled one of those ice cream cones in front of me.  )


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I   We ate lunch and could not leave without an ice cream cone too -- I had "Cows In Brownie Batter" which was vanilla with a gooey brownie swirl and little peanut butter-filled chocolate cows...pure heaven!  )



OMG, that sounds so good!


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Dude - you're working late and bummed out @work; we've gotta get you a DISney job!   Abra Ca-POW!!!!!



I know, I know.  But, I have a great boss, built a great team, travel all over the world and well am very well compensated for the mess I have to deal with at times. 

If Pete were to ever offer me a job however, I am on the next flight to Orlando.


----------



## MerriePoppins

Hey Dissers, just joined the Boards and have been reeeeeeeading trying to catch up.  I'm going to have a few late nights and early mornings.  Now, about all this food......."Cows in Brownie Batter".....who delivers?


----------



## winotracy

MerriePoppins said:


> Hey Dissers, just joined the Boards and have been reeeeeeeading trying to catch up.  I'm going to have a few late nights and early mornings.  Now, about all this food......."Cows in Brownie Batter".....who delivers?



Hi Susan   Glad to have you here!


----------



## MerriePoppins

Thanks Tracy, but who's Susan?


----------



## winotracy

MerriePoppins said:


> Thanks Tracy, but who's Susan?



It's too early to mess with my mind


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

MerriePoppins said:


> Hey Dissers, just joined the Boards and have been reeeeeeeading trying to catch up.  I'm going to have a few late nights and early mornings.  Now, about all this food......."Cows in Brownie Batter".....who delivers?



Welcome aboard!  Just check your local supermarkets to see if anyone sells Tillamook Ice Cream -- maybe you'll get lucky and find this flavor (it must be new because I've never tried it before!).


----------



## TheBeadPirate

winotracy said:


> It's too early to mess with my mind



eewwwwwwwwww, goodie! It's mess with tracy's mind day! 


And I'd like soma dat ice cream too........ 

Who knew that cows were filled with peanut butter?!?


Lori


----------



## mommyceratops

wildeoscar said:


> another Kim?  I just might have a t -shirt for the cruise that sez "I'm not Kim".




Oh yes you are and I am WildeOscar and get the free cruise...in return you win a cruise with 5 and 8 year old (WILD) boys and I will throw in DH or throw him over board your choice!


----------



## DVCsince02

OMG!!!  I don't even know what to say but I just won a PodCast Cruise!


----------



## halliesmommy01

DVCsince02 said:


> OMG!!!  I don't even know what to say but I just won a PodCast Cruise!



Congratulations, I am so happy for you!

Becky


----------



## Tonya2426

DVCsince02 said:


> OMG!!! I don't even know what to say but I just won a PodCast Cruise!


 

WoooHoooo!!!


----------



## mommyceratops

Rex's new shirt...


----------



## mommyceratops

DVCsince02 said:


> OMG!!!  I don't even know what to say but I just won a PodCast Cruise!



THAT is SO SWEET!! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## parrotheadlois

DVCsince02 said:


> OMG!!!  I don't even know what to say but I just won a PodCast Cruise!



Holy cow!!!  yay for you - I guess we'll have a little baby on the cruise.   I'll hold him/her anytime you want.


----------



## DVCsince02

Thank you all and especially Pete.  I'm still in shock and my husband is trying to calm me down so I don't go in labor.  

I don't even know if we are going to bring the kids.  We are already going on a DCL cruise in June and the kids will absolutely be there.


----------



## cocowum

Yeah!!!!! Congrats Jennifer!!!!!


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> OMG!!!  I don't even know what to say but I just won a PodCast Cruise!



Deep breath!  

Congrats!

I'll a moegeetoe in you honor for now.

(I can't wait to listen to today's show!)


----------



## MenashaCorp

DVCsince02 said:


> OMG!!! I don't even know what to say but I just won a PodCast Cruise!


 
Congrats!!!  Welcome aboard!! Remind me on the cruise to tell you my pregnant lady "turkey timer" story! 

...and don't forget to ask Tracy to add you to The List!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

MerriePoppins said:


> Thanks Tracy, but who's Susan?


 
Welcome MerriePoppins/Susan!! 

(She's a little bit of both, Tracy!)


----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> Welcome MerriePoppins/Susan!!
> 
> (She's a little bit of both, Tracy!)



Thank you!  I thought I was losing my mind!


----------



## MenashaCorp

winotracy said:


> Thank you! I thought I was losing my mind!


 
I make NO guarantees...


----------



## ClaraBug

DVCsince02 said:


> OMG!!!  I don't even know what to say but I just won a PodCast Cruise!



  Banana Dance for you!!  Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## scarlett873

Woo!! Yay for winning the cruise!!! 

I need to listen to the podcast this week...lol


----------



## disneyholic family

DVCsince02 said:


> OMG!!!  I don't even know what to say but I just won a PodCast Cruise!



congratulations!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Slowly but surely we'll all make it on board!!!  Way to go Jennifer...


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> OMG!!!  I don't even know what to say but I just won a PodCast Cruise!




Congrats to you.  Time to celebrate!


----------



## chickie

I just heard the podcast! 
Congratulations on winning the cruise!


----------



## LMO429

DVC CONGRATS! on winning the cruise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aaronmckie

Congrats on winning the cruise  

Glad to have you aboard


----------



## DVCsince02

Thanks everyone.  I'm really excited to meet all of you and chatting more.  I'm still a bit in shock but already my wheels are turning.
 

We've decided not to take the kids, since we are going on the same cruise the following month.  This will be our first vacation without them and our first cruise.

A special thanks for Pete and Dreams Unlimited.  I can't put into words how excited, grateful, and humbled by the generosity I am.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

I'm always the last to hear the news.  Congrats, DVC!


----------



## DVCsince02

UrsulasShadow said:


> I'm always the last to hear the news.



That's so you don't have time to build another cistern.

BTW - I'm joining the COB groupies.....


----------



## Tonya2426

DVCsince02 said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm really excited to meet all of you and chatting more. I'm still a bit in shock but already my wheels are turning.
> 
> 
> We've decided not to take the kids, since we are going on the same cruise the following month. This will be our first vacation without them and our first cruise.
> 
> A special thanks for Pete and Dreams Unlimited. I can't put into words how excited, grateful, and humbled by the generosity I am.


 
Don't think of it as leaving the kids at home - think of it as a planning trip for your June cruise.


----------



## MenashaCorp

Tonya2426 said:


> Don't think of it as leaving the kids at home - think of it as a planning trip for your June cruise.


 
Or as cake you don't have to share!!


----------



## DLBDS

UrsulasShadow said:


> I'm always the last to hear the news.  Congrats, DVC!



Today, *I'm *the last to know. I haven't listened yet.

CONGRATS to ya DVC!


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> OMG!!!  I don't even know what to say but I just won a PodCast Cruise!



Congrats!


----------



## MerriePoppins

WooHoo!!         Congrats!!!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

DLBDS said:


> Today, *I'm *the last to know. I haven't listened yet.
> 
> CONGRATS to ya DVC!


No, no - I'M the last to know!  I haven't heard the show yet and just got to the thread this AM.  I was so confused in chat last night.  It was going too fast and everyone was talking about Jennifer - I was trying to figure out "who is Jennifer???" because everyone knows no one has first names around here.... should've figured it would be over here...

so CONGRATS JENNIFER!!!  That is so awesome!  And don't worry about leaving the little ones at home.  I think there are a few of us that are doing that so if you start to feel guilty, you can just hang with us and we'll get you though it with a little


----------



## DVCsince02

Well, I have just finished reading all 122 pages of this thread and this cruise is going to be a blast. 

We are staying at the Beach Club the night before so DH and I would love to join a pre-cruise meet and greet.

Also, in all those postings, no one has mentioned that the cruise leaves on Mothers Day!  Something special must be planned for all the mothers on board.


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Well, I have just finished reading all 122 pages of this thread and this cruise is going to be a blast.



You have my deepest admiration and respect!!!  

So now that you know all the inside scoop, what are the odds of Will escaping from the cistern?


----------



## klam_chowder

DVCsince02 said:


> Also, in all those postings, no one has mentioned that the cruise leaves on Mothers Day!  Something special must be planned for all the mothers on board.



there is - they get to go on the podcast cruise!!  

cheers,


----------



## kab407

A big hug and kiss from John!

Wait what am I thinking???


----------



## aaronmckie

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I think there are a few of us that are doing that so if you start to feel guilty, you can just hang with us and we'll get you though it with a little



Oh yeah, we're in the same boat, too.   It's going to be hard to be away from our 2 year old (at the time of the cruise) for so long, so we might use 'drinking our sorrows away' as a somewhat legitimate excuse


----------



## JSJR514

DVCsince02 said:


> OMG!!!  I don't even know what to say but I just won a PodCast Cruise!




A big CONGRATS to ya sis!!!  Let me know all the good drinks for when we go on the June cruise!


----------



## wildeoscar

DVCsince02 said:


> OMG!!!  I don't even know what to say but I just won a PodCast Cruise!



please say you have a battery powered blender, and know how to make moejeetoes.


----------



## mommyceratops

Ok who is bringing the Gold Bond? 

How much can you take without look like a freak?

How much Gold Bond would take to fill the Roy and Walt Suite?


----------



## Launchpad11B

mommyceratops said:


> Ok who is bringing the Gold Bond?
> 
> How much can you take without look like a freak?
> 
> How much Gold Bond would take to fill the Roy and Walt Suite?



You're not right mommyc!!


----------



## robind

mommyceratops said:


> Ok who is bringing the Gold Bond?



I never travel without it.


----------



## kab407

robind said:


> I never travel without it.



I admit, I have a small container of it in my office.   It comes in handy when I've got to wear socks and steeltoe work boots most of the day. Keeps the pups from melting away.


----------



## mommyceratops

Launchpad11B said:


> You're not right mommyc!!



hmmmm. I have been getting that a lot. (right before they locked the door... )


----------



## pershing

Congrats DVCsince02!  aboard!

I admit I've been using alot of gold bond this muggy summer. Especially since I'm on a walking program! Say no more...

I'm so mad at myself! I forgot to get travel insurance wi/ 14 days of buying airfare! I kept thinking I had more days until I counted them up and it was after 15. Ugh! I can't tell you how many trips I've done that on! Now I just have to resort to praying Delta stays solvent.


----------



## ALWAYSDISNEYDREAMING

Ok I'm going to jump in with both feet here.  I have been a lurker here on the boards since 2005 and found the podcast a few months ago.  I have been addicted to Disney since I was a child and passed that gene onto my children.  My husband could not understand the whole obsession until I convinced him to go to WDW for a week last year and now he is hooked.  Now I am addicted to thepodcast and the hubby just shakes his head.  I have been dying to go on the Disney cruise for a long time now but he refuses to go.  My sister in law agreed to go on the cruise with me (her hubby will not cruise either).  So the two of us are going on the podcast cruise without the husbands or my three kids and are staying at the Dolphin the day before and two days after the cruise.  This will be our first cruise (hopefully the first of many).  I don't know anyone here on the boards and can't wait to meet all of you.  Your posts are a hoot!!  Especially since I've been hearing about them on the podcast and I have now read them for myself.  I would like to join in on the pre-cruise meet at the Dolphin and would love to share dinner on the cruise so I can get to know all the great people here.  I can't wait!!!


----------



## disneyholic family

ALWAYSDISNEYDREAMING said:


> Ok I'm going to jump in with both feet here.  I have been a lurker here on the boards since 2005 and found the podcast a few months ago.  I have been addicted to Disney since I was a child and passed that gene onto my children.  My husband could not understand the whole obsession until I convinced him to go to WDW for a week last year and now he is hooked.  Now I am addicted to thepodcast and the hubby just shakes his head.  I have been dying to go on the Disney cruise for a long time now but he refuses to go.  My sister in law agreed to go on the cruise with me (her hubby will not cruise either).  So the two of us are going on the podcast cruise without the husbands or my three kids and are staying at the Dolphin the day before and two days after the cruise.  This will be our first cruise (hopefully the first of many).  I don't know anyone here on the boards and can't wait to meet all of you.  Your posts are a hoot!!  Especially since I've been hearing about them on the podcast and I have now read them for myself.  I would like to join in on the pre-cruise meet at the Dolphin and would love to share dinner on the cruise so I can get to know all the great people here.  I can't wait!!!



how wonderful that you and your sister in law are going on the cruise!!!
i'm sure you'll have a better time without the party poopers anyway... 

welcome aboard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kab407

ALWAYSDISNEYDREAMING said:


> Ok I'm going to jump in with both feet here.  I have been a lurker here on the boards since 2005 and found the podcast a few months ago.  I have been addicted to Disney since I was a child and passed that gene onto my children.  My husband could not understand the whole obsession until I convinced him to go to WDW for a week last year and now he is hooked.  Now I am addicted to thepodcast and the hubby just shakes his head.  I have been dying to go on the Disney cruise for a long time now but he refuses to go.  My sister in law agreed to go on the cruise with me (her hubby will not cruise either).  So the two of us are going on the podcast cruise without the husbands or my three kids and are staying at the Dolphin the day before and two days after the cruise.  This will be our first cruise (hopefully the first of many).  I don't know anyone here on the boards and can't wait to meet all of you.  Your posts are a hoot!!  Especially since I've been hearing about them on the podcast and I have now read them for myself.  I would like to join in on the pre-cruise meet at the Dolphin and would love to share dinner on the cruise so I can get to know all the great people here.  I can't wait!!!



WELCOME!!!   

Jump on in!  No snakes or alligators here!  The more the merrier!
I'd whip up a pitcher of moogeetoes, but it is kinda early to start drinking.  But then again, it's 5 o'clock somewhere. :drinking  

Tells us about yourselves.  Will you be joining the COB? You do like rum?  What are your feelings on Gold Bond?  Polar Bear?  What the cistern, the guy in the blue jumpsuit is nobody.


----------



## winotracy

ALWAYSDISNEYDREAMING said:


> Ok I'm going to jump in with both feet here.  I have been a lurker here on the boards since 2005 and found the podcast a few months ago.  I have been addicted to Disney since I was a child and passed that gene onto my children.  My husband could not understand the whole obsession until I convinced him to go to WDW for a week last year and now he is hooked.  Now I am addicted to thepodcast and the hubby just shakes his head.  I have been dying to go on the Disney cruise for a long time now but he refuses to go.  My sister in law agreed to go on the cruise with me (her hubby will not cruise either).  So the two of us are going on the podcast cruise without the husbands or my three kids and are staying at the Dolphin the day before and two days after the cruise.  This will be our first cruise (hopefully the first of many).  I don't know anyone here on the boards and can't wait to meet all of you.  Your posts are a hoot!!  Especially since I've been hearing about them on the podcast and I have now read them for myself.  I would like to join in on the pre-cruise meet at the Dolphin and would love to share dinner on the cruise so I can get to know all the great people here.  I can't wait!!!



You really are a lurker, Dorothy!!  I'm glad you decided to post and hope to see more posts before the cruise!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

ALWAYSDISNEYDREAMING said:


> Ok I'm going to jump in with both feet here. I have been a lurker here on the boards since 2005 and found the podcast a few months ago. I have been addicted to Disney since I was a child and passed that gene onto my children. My husband could not understand the whole obsession until I convinced him to go to WDW for a week last year and now he is hooked. Now I am addicted to thepodcast and the hubby just shakes his head. I have been dying to go on the Disney cruise for a long time now but he refuses to go. My sister in law agreed to go on the cruise with me (her hubby will not cruise either). So the two of us are going on the podcast cruise without the husbands or my three kids and are staying at the Dolphin the day before and two days after the cruise. This will be our first cruise (hopefully the first of many). I don't know anyone here on the boards and can't wait to meet all of you. Your posts are a hoot!! Especially since I've been hearing about them on the podcast and I have now read them for myself. I would like to join in on the pre-cruise meet at the Dolphin and would love to share dinner on the cruise so I can get to know all the great people here. I can't wait!!!


Welcome aboard!  I am loving all of the cruisers willing to leave the kids at home - makes me feel less guilty for leaving MY kids at home    You may regret wanting to meet us when all is said and done (you did say you have read the posts, didn't you???  ).  But no matter what anyone tells you about us, we are harmless, I swear.     Only 9 months and 16 days to go - have you started packing yet?  (yup, I'm one of THOSE people)


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> WELCOME!!!
> 
> Jump on in! No snakes or alligators here! The more the merrier!
> I'd whip up a pitcher of moogeetoes, but it is kinda early to start drinking. But then again, it's 5 o'clock somewhere. :drinking
> 
> Tells us about yourselves. Will you be joining the COB? You do like rum? What are your feelings on Gold Bond? Polar Bear? What the cistern, the guy in the blue jumpsuit is nobody.


 
What she said!! Welcome Aboard and Welcome to the Jungle!!!! 
 



winotracy said:


> You really are a lurker, Dorothy!! I'm glad you decided to post and hope to see more posts before the cruise!


 
What she said!! Post away, now that you're out of the Lurker Closet! We won't bite (Well, not where anyone can see  )



Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Welcome aboard! I am loving all of the cruisers willing to leave the kids at home - makes me feel less guilty for leaving MY kids at home  You may regret wanting to meet us when all is said and done (you did say you have read the posts, didn't you???  ). But no matter what anyone tells you about us, we are harmless, I swear.  Only 9 months and 16 days to go - have you started packing yet?  (yup, I'm one of THOSE people)


 
What she said!! I don't even HAVE kids, and I'm leaving them at home, too!!

You two are gonna have a blast!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Welcome aboard!  I love hearing about other Moms leaving their kids at home as we are doing the same thing.  So feel free to jump in with both feet and let the jokes begin.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Welcome aboard!  You will have a blast. See you on board.


----------



## parrotheadlois

I love that all us Moms are celebrating Mothers Day OUR way!!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Geez you guys...now you're making me feel guilty that I'm *bringing* my kids!  

Welcome aboard Dorothy/Kim!


----------



## ALWAYSDISNEYDREAMING

Thank you all for the warm welcome.

There is not much to tell about us.  We live in New York.  I'm married with three kids DS14, DD12 and DD8.  Would love to take them all on the cruise but with school and low finances its just me and my sister in law. She has no kids of her own but is step mom to my brother in laws 2 sons and my kids adore her.  We are both excited to be going on this cruise and it will be the 1st time that I am away from my children ever so I feel guilty.  I'm trying to convince myself that I need this grown up vacation and that I deserve if but if I start following kids around on the ship you'll all have to bring me to my senses.

I would love to join you all for drinks but unfortunately I'm not able to (but I may do some sipping).  Feel free to pass the moe-jeet-toes but I'll be sipping diet soda.

The cistern sounds interesting if you need help diggin just let me know.

I don't really use use gold bond but i'm going to bring some just in case.

Could you explain COB please and the polar bear thing went right over my head.

Well I think I'm all caugt up.  Let the games begin!!!  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## MenashaCorp

ALWAYSDISNEYDREAMING said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome.
> 
> I would love to join you all for drinks but unfortunately I'm not able to (but I may do some sipping). Feel free to pass the moe-jeet-toes but I'll be sipping diet soda.
> 
> Could you explain *COB* please and the *polar bear* thing went right over my head.
> 
> Well I think I'm all caught up. Let the games begin!!! Have a great day everyone.


 
*C*ircle *O*f *B*ooze. As for the polar bears, John (Webmaster John/John Magi/Faceless John/Harp Boy) suggested on the last email show that one answer to the global warming and energy crises would be to find a way to make oil out of polar bears, or at least to eat the ones falling off the melting polar ice caps to avoid waste of food...   He was k-i-d-d-i-n-g, of course...


----------



## halliesmommy01

I crunched the numbers and convinced DH that we should go. I will be making my deposit on Thursday if all goes according to plan. My sister, BIL and Nephew will be joining us as well. She does not post on the boards and has only been to the MK once(MY dad took us right after I graduated HS like 15 years ago) They are coming over for dinner Wednesday and she said she would be ready to do her deposit too. Dhe just has to double check with he DH. But she always gets her way. I have never been on a cruise and can't wait. My kids will be going. My DD who will be 7 has watched the Oceaneers Club videos and already told me not to expect her to hang out with us. My son will only be 2 so we will have him with us most of the time but we definately will be springing for Flounder's a couple times. Pass the mo-gee-toes! We are going to then stay through the weekend at WDW. I love that my DH loves Disney.   

Becky


----------



## Yvet

Make your deposit very quick.......
Then you are part of this whole partything.......


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

That's wonderful news Becky!!!  I'm so happy for you.


----------



## MenashaCorp

Welcome Becky (and Crew)!!!




Mind if we call you Kim to keep it simple??


----------



## halliesmommy01

Of course you can call me by my real name Kim-Becky. I don't tell just anyone about that you know!   

Also this cruise is going to be our early 10 year wedding anniversary (actually in October)

Thanks for the welcome from everyone.

Kim-Becky

PS I am being a good wife since DH told me YES today. I cleaned the kitchen from top to bottom and working on the living room later.


----------



## pershing

halliesmommy01 said:


> PS I am being a good wife since DH told me YES today. I cleaned the kitchen from top to bottom and working on the living room later.




That _is_ being a good wife! I'm a surface cleaner myself. As long as it looks clean, I'm all set!

:Welcome: aboard Becky and AlwaysDisney...!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Geez you guys...now you're making me feel guilty that I'm *bringing* my kids!
> 
> Welcome aboard Dorothy/Kim!


Ya know, it's not too late to tell your kids that Disney has decided to not allow any children on this particular Mother's Day cruise  

And welcome aboard Becky/Kim!  Congrats on convincing the husband - good job


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Ya know, it's not too late to tell your kids that Disney has decided to not allow any children on this particular Mother's Day cruise
> 
> And welcome aboard Becky/Kim!  Congrats on convincing the husband - good job



Don't forget -- my kids are teenagers!  They'd probably hire an attorney and sue me for breach of contract. LOL (They've been on DCL before and know what they'd be missing.)


----------



## DVCsince02

halliesmommy01 said:


> Of course you can call me by my real name Kim-Becky. I don't tell just anyone about that you know!
> Also this cruise is going to be our early 10 year wedding anniversary (actually in October)
> Thanks for the welcome from everyone.
> Kim-Becky



YEAH... Becky is coming!!!  Welcome aboard! 

We will be celebrating too, but didn't want to bore anyone with our details but here it goes.  Our 10 year anniversary was almost 2 years ago, but both DH and I got laid off from the company we worked for that spring.  He worked there 17 years and I worked for 12.  That fall we were planning an adults weekend for Food and Wine to celebrate our 10th.  Since money was tight, we canceled our trip and never rescheduled.  

Needless to say we were devestated and it took almost a year for DH to get a job.  Luckily his new job is amazing and affords me to stay home right now.

Thanks to Pete and Dreams Unlimited, now we can finally celebrate our 10th even though it will be our 12th.


----------



## MenashaCorp

DVCsince02 said:


> YEAH... Becky is coming!!! Welcome aboard!
> 
> We will be celebrating too, but didn't want to bore anyone with our details but here it goes. Our 10 year anniversary was almost 2 years ago, but both DH and I got laid off from the company we worked for that spring. He worked there 17 years and I worked for 12. That fall we were planning an adults weekend for Food and Wine to celebrate our 10th. Since money was tight, we canceled our trip and never rescheduled.
> 
> Needless to say we were devastated and it took almost a year for DH to get a job. Luckily his new job is amazing and affords me to stay home right now.
> 
> Thanks to Pete and Dreams Unlimited, now we can finally celebrate our 10th even though it will be our 12th.


 
Um... _I_ don't find this boring! More heartwarming  magic  from the DIS and the podcast crew!!

Will be HAPPY to wish you HAPPY TENTH (plus two) ANNIVERSARY on the cruise!!!!

So here's the question... 10th= aluminum/tin, 12th= silk/linen. Which way we goin? 

Pie safe or tablecloth?


----------



## halliesmommy01

I am going for both and aluminum and tin pie plates. LOL 

Becky


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Don't forget -- my kids are teenagers! They'd probably hire an attorney and sue me for breach of contract. LOL (They've been on DCL before and know what they'd be missing.)


Good call...I know how those teens can be.  The only way I'm getting out of bringing mine is because the last time we brought her on a 7 night, her english teacher told us she took a week of actual vacation and then when she got back she took a week of mental vacation which almost sunk her grade for that marking period.  Since "responsibility" ISN'T her middle name (I would know since I named her), I told her it was best that she didn't miss the school this time around.   I know for a fact that I will be feeling terribly guilty though.


----------



## kab407

Oh Goody!!!  More Kims!!!!


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> What she said!! I don't even HAVE kids, and I'm leaving them at home, too!!



I'm leaving my non-existant children home also!


----------



## scarlett873

We've got no kids either...yet! 

I'm actually surprised that DH agreed to going on this cruise. We had originally agreed to no vacations until we got the call to go to China. That seemed reasonable as China would be a once in a lifetime kind of trip anyway. But once we realized that China will still be several years away, we couldn't stand it! (The wait for adoption in China is verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry long right now...we've been officially "waiting" to be matched to our DD now April of last year and it'll probably be at least another 1-2 years before we are matched) The podcast cruise will make trip #4 for me and trip #3 for DH since we sent our papers to China! (I tagged along to WDW with my sister and her family last year while DH stayed home) 

Wonder how many more trips we can take...


----------



## TheBeadPirate

I'll be bringing my kid......but that's cause I'm married to him! Oh, and he's working to pay for it... 

But I'll "try" and make him behave...



Lori


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

TheBeadPirate said:


> But I'll "try" and make him behave...


We have to make them behave????  I DO have my work cut out for me...
do you have advice for this?  Appears I need all the help I can get!


----------



## MenashaCorp

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> We have to make them behave????  I DO have my work cut out for me...
> do you have advice for this? Appears I need all the help I can get!


 

Behave??!?  This _*IS*_ the podcast cruise we're talking about, right?

Ain't gonna see _*ME*_ too well-behaved!!!


----------



## klam_chowder

Welcome aboard new cruisers!   

I've been kinda following this thread and didn't know what COB actually stood for   i'm in!!  

I was planning on listening to the last e-mail podcast while gardening today so I had no idea what the polar bear reference was about. I can't believe John would say such things   I love polar bears and am actually heading up to Churchill, Polar Bear Capital of the World, this fall to see them!   Btwn the Cinderella dining review and this comment, Secretwitholder Harp Boy is on a roll!  

cheers,


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Behave??!?  This _*IS*_ the podcast cruise we're talking about, right?
> 
> Ain't gonna see _*ME*_ too well-behaved!!!



 I hope you are planning to at least behave long enough for the Wonder to leave PC.

Tracy, does the Wonder have a brig?


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> I hope you are planning to at least behave long enough for the Wonder to leave PC.
> 
> Tracy, does the Wonder have a brig?



My guess is yes, but I've never seen it


----------



## MenashaCorp

winotracy said:


> My guess is yes, but I've never seen it


 

Various reports hint at "yes, there is a brig" (still looking for confirmation) but Google reveals this cautionary tale for those who ARE taking their kids... Scary if true.  

LOST CHILDREN ON WONDER, DISNEY ALLEGEDLY DOESN'T CARE


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MenashaCorp said:


> Various reports hint at "yes, there is a brig" (still looking for confirmation) but Google reveals this cautionary tale for those who ARE taking their kids... Scary if true.
> 
> LOST CHILDREN ON WONDER, DISNEY ALLEGEDLY DOESN'T CARE



*Disclaimer- I really am a fairly caring person in reality*


That post was right up there with the perfect country and western song...Mama, jail, no money,.....


I think there might have been just a teensy bit of exaggeration in there somewhere. Maybe? Just a little?!?


Lori


----------



## TheBeadPirate

winotracy said:


> My guess is yes, but I've never seen it



Then how are you going to come rescue us if you don't know where it is? 

psst.....if anything happens there'll be a straw, a paperclip, some dental floss, and a stick of gum in a ziplock in our cabin...only if you need it to spring us.....and bring moegeetoes! 

Lori


----------



## MenashaCorp

TheBeadPirate said:


> Then how are you going to come rescue us if you don't know where it is?
> 
> 
> 
> psst.....if anything happens there'll be a straw, a paperclip, some dental floss, and a stick of gum in a ziplock in our cabin...only if you need it to spring us.....and bring moegeetoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



I'll have a stash of postage stamps and toilet paper.  I hear those have replaced cigarettes as currency in stir...




TheBeadPirate said:


> *Disclaimer- I really am a fairly caring person in reality*
> 
> 
> That post was right up there with the perfect country and western song...Mama, jail, no money,.....
> 
> 
> I think there might have been just a teensy bit of exaggeration in there somewhere. Maybe? Just a little?!?
> 
> 
> Lori


 
I *NEVER* make generalizations  or wild suppositions, but...


I suspect we gonna be friends...  




While the risk of losing track of one's kids _is_ slightly higher than that of dying from brain amoebas, I gotta admit I put that link up largely for entertainment purposes for people like me... I'm kinda twisted thatta way... I wonder if the heroine has ever been in line for the teacups?!?


----------



## scarlett873

I've been pouring over menus for places to eat during our super short stay at WDW today. I keep throwing out different suggestions to DH...and he actually had the nerve to tell me to "step away from the computer!"  Doesn't he understand that we only have 285 days left to make these decisions???


----------



## halliesmommy01

scarlett873 said:


> I've been pouring over menus for places to eat during our super short stay at WDW today. I keep throwing out different suggestions to DH...and he actually had the nerve to tell me to "step away from the computer!"  Doesn't he understand that we only have 285 days left to make these decisions???




Same here, Except my sister is getting it. She is the one that her family is going on the cruise with us. I did have to promise not to get too crazy(planning wise) but I figure what they don't know won't hurt them.  DH is used to me. He knows he has a great time and eats well so he leaves it up to me.


Becky


----------



## DVCsince02

It's never too early to start planning.  I'm already thinking about making my fish extender and coordinating an exchange.  Anyone interested??


----------



## halliesmommy01

DVCsince02 said:


> It's never too early to start planning.  I'm already thinking about making my fish extender and coordinating an exchange.  Anyone interested??



I would be. I have been working on it in my head today. I also ordered print shop off of Amazon so I can try and make door magnets. I have one I did in paint but I am hoping I can do something better with the new program. I had some Amazon gift cards just sitting there waiting to be used. 

Becky


----------



## ALWAYSDISNEYDREAMING

scarlett873 said:


> I've been pouring over menus for places to eat during our super short stay at WDW today. I keep throwing out different suggestions to DH...and he actually had the nerve to tell me to "step away from the computer!"  Doesn't he understand that we only have 285 days left to make these decisions??? [/QUOTE
> 
> I know what you mean.   I'm afraid if I don't make plans I won't do everything that I want to do.   But for this trip we are not going to make any dining plans and just play it by ear.  Maybe we'll eat our way around Epoct and stop at every cart in the World.


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> It's never too early to start planning.  I'm already thinking about making my fish extender and coordinating an exchange.  Anyone interested??



Too soon for me to start planning for this one.  I have a cruise coming in 18 days!!    Fish extenders are ready (mine and my sisters), gifts are all set, still working on my Secret Mickey gifts.

Just so everyone can get an idea of how long it takes to confirm stuff with DCL, I'm working on planning some drink tastings on the first cruise.  The cruise is actually 21 days away and nothing is set yet.  The first time I did this I was a wreck, but now I understand this is how DCL is.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> It's never too early to start planning.  I'm already thinking about making my fish extender and coordinating an exchange.  Anyone interested??


I'm already thinking about what kinds of goodies I can bring along for fish extenders! So i'm in!

I downloaded a trial of Photoshop to my mac. I'm trying to figure out how to use it...it's quite comical as I have no CLUE how to use this program. I bought the Photoshop Elements for Dummies book though...i'm getting there, slowly but surely!


----------



## kab407

TheBeadPirate said:


> That post was right up there with the perfect country and western song...Mama, jail, no money,.....
> Lori




For DCL, cash does not work.  Will they allow you to charge bail to your KTTW card?  Should I just be safe and bring the credit card with the highest limit?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

DVCsince02 said:


> It's never too early to start planning.  I'm already thinking about making my fish extender and coordinating an exchange.  Anyone interested??


A couple of us mentioned it before so I'm sure there'll be plenty of us! I'll be getting my new sewing machine when we get back from WDW next week! yipppeee!!!!



halliesmommy01 said:


> I would be. I have been working on it in my head today. I also ordered print shop off of Amazon so I can try and make door magnets. I have one I did in paint but I am hoping I can do something better with the new program. I had some Amazon gift cards just sitting there waiting to be used.
> 
> Becky



Vista Print has free? or half price? small car magnets going on. I'm pulling in clip art to order a couple. I think they're 8x11. That way I have something in reserve.



kab407 said:


> For DCL, cash does not work.  Will they allow you to charge bail to your KTTW card?  Should I just be safe and bring the credit card with the highest limit?



 Absolutely! And if we don't need it to get out of the brig we can go shopping! Or bribr Kevin to do a Palo review with you...hmm, maybe I need to get a limit extension..... 

And yeah Jason/Kim, I'm pretty twisted too. Just look at the pictures....Just look at the pictures.... 


Lori


----------



## MenashaCorp

I have a number of Disney Reward Dollars. That'll help!!  I wonder if DVC members (BWV, baybee!) or AP holders (to my eternal shame, mine has Tink on it - always check before signing, guys!! ) get a discount on bail or legal fees....

Should I just make a brig ADR at 180 days out or is it 105 days for concierge, etc....


----------



## kab407

I've been saving my Visa Reward Dollars for the cruise.  It should cover my bar bill...for the first day at least!

J-Kim, need to check if we can get a 10% AAA discount on bail also!

If Kevin would take my bribe, I would love to do a dinning review at Palo with him.  And John of course!


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> If *Kevin* would take my bribe, I would love to do a dining review at Palo with him. And *John* of course!


 
Sorry, Kathy/Kim... As with CRT, Palo does not include *character* interaction.


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Sorry, Kathy/Kim... As with CRT, Palo does not include *character* interaction.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

MenashaCorp said:


> I have a number of Disney Reward Dollars. That'll help!!  I wonder if DVC members (BWV, baybee!) or AP holders (to my eternal shame, mine has Tink on it - always check before signing, guys!! ) get a discount on bail or legal fees....
> 
> Should I just make a brig ADR at 180 days out or is it 105 days for concierge, etc....



I believe the special services you'll require will be handled by "incarcierge".


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> It's never too early to start planning.  I'm already thinking about making my fish extender and coordinating an exchange.  Anyone interested??



I would like to participate in this, but we are on a different floor than most people.  Also, I have NO idea what to do.  I could bring everyone an ear of corn from Iowa.


----------



## winotracy

Madi100 said:


> I would like to participate in this, but we are on a different floor than most people.  Also, I have NO idea what to do.  I could bring everyone an ear of corn from Iowa.



It doesn't matter what floor you are on.  On our upcoming cruises, we have 130+ rooms on both sailings to deliver gifts to for people on decks 1, 2, 5, 6, 7 and 8.


----------



## MenashaCorp

Madi100 said:


> I would like to participate in this, but we are on a different floor than most people. Also, I have NO idea what to do. I could bring everyone an ear of corn from Iowa.


 

*[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans serif][SIZE=+2]



[/SIZE][/FONT]*
[SIZE=-2]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-2]

[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=+2]



[/SIZE]*[SIZE=-2]

[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+2]



[/SIZE]*[SIZE=-2]

[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=-1]

[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+2]If you're looking for a great gift idea, [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+2]why not consider pork?[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=-1]

[/SIZE]*


----------



## scarlett873

While my DH says that the thing he misses most from Iowa is Iowa Pork, please, I beg of you...don't put pork in my fish extender!  

I'm not sure what we're doing either for the exchange either. I've got an idea for part of it, but I have to do some research for what else to bring...


----------



## Madi100

MenashaCorp said:


> *[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans serif][SIZE=+2]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE][/FONT]*
> [SIZE=-2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-2]
> 
> [/SIZE]
> *[SIZE=+2]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]*[SIZE=-2]
> 
> [/SIZE]*[SIZE=+2]
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]*[SIZE=-2]
> 
> [/SIZE]
> *[SIZE=-1]
> 
> [/SIZE]*
> *[SIZE=+2]If you're looking for a great gift idea, [/SIZE]*
> *[SIZE=+2]why not consider pork?[/SIZE]*
> *[SIZE=-1]
> 
> [/SIZE]*



I can't believe I didn't think of that first!  You're all getting Iowa Chops in your fish extenders.  There is actually plenty of stuff from Iowa like Heinz Ketchup and HON office furniture from my town.  And, then there's things like Blue Bunny ice-cream.  Of course, none of these really would be exciting to find in the fish extenders.  We ARE the home of the butter cow, which will be making its annual appearance next week.  I could get photos and make keychains.


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> While my DH says that the thing he misses most from Iowa is Iowa Pork, please, I beg of you...don't put pork in my fish extender!
> 
> I'm not sure what we're doing either for the exchange either. I've got an idea for part of it, but I have to do some research for what else to bring...



I will be happy to share ideas of what we get on our upcoming cruises (like how I keep getting that in the conversation  ).  Between the two cruises, we are giving bubbles, pens, pirate bookmarks, pirate skull rings and pirate temporary tattoos.  I know others are going in together on the gifts and giving one larger thing.  In the past we have gotten visors, pins, buttons, candy, pencils, beads, dry erase boards, etc.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

winotracy said:


> I will be happy to share ideas of what we get on our upcoming cruises (like how I keep getting that in the conversation  ).  Between the two cruises, we are giving bubbles, pens, pirate bookmarks, pirate skull rings and pirate temporary tattoos.  I know others are going in together on the gifts and giving one larger thing.  In the past we have gotten visors, pins, buttons, candy, pencils, beads, dry erase boards, etc.



This was our WLV a couple of Christmases ago. I think we gots the beads covered! 







Lori


----------



## TheBeadPirate

And Rick thinks I'm OCD! He's already planning on stuff to bring! There'll need to be an extra suitcase just for that.....  I don't even think I get to voice an opinion!

But I told him I needed to make that fish extender first, hence the new sewing machine!  sshhhh, nobody tell. I've been trying to get a new one for a year.    It's amazing..... I can embroider like a madman with the embroidery machine, and then hand sew everything from there! 

 


Lori


----------



## Madi100

winotracy said:


> I will be happy to share ideas of what we get on our upcoming cruises (like how I keep getting that in the conversation  ).  Between the two cruises, we are giving bubbles, pens, pirate bookmarks, pirate skull rings and pirate temporary tattoos.  I know others are going in together on the gifts and giving one larger thing.  In the past we have gotten visors, pins, buttons, candy, pencils, beads, dry erase boards, etc.



Do people know ahead of time what they are getting or is it a surprise?  When you say "we are giving" do you mean you personally?

I'm going to have to check ebay for a fish extender, because I couldn't sew to save my life.


----------



## winotracy

Madi100 said:


> Do people know ahead of time what they are getting or is it a surprise?  When you say "we are giving" do you mean you personally?
> 
> I'm going to have to check ebay for a fish extender, because I couldn't sew to save my life.



Usually people don't say in advance what they are giving.  By "we are giving" I meant me and DH on the first cruise and me, DH, sister, niece and great niece and nephew.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Madi100 said:


> Do people know ahead of time what they are getting or is it a surprise?  When you say "we are giving" do you mean you personally?
> 
> I'm going to have to check ebay for a fish extender, because I couldn't sew to save my life.



If you want to hang on and let me attempt mine I'll show it to you. If you like it, I can make some more. I think I talked to Brandie about that too. I just gotta get home and get the new machine!

Beats the $30 something dollars the one I liked on ebay was going to cost me! And I can personalize mine so no one wants to take it!


----------



## Madi100

TheBeadPirate said:


> If you want to hang on and let me attempt mine I'll show it to you. If you like it, I can make some more. I think I talked to Brandie about that too. I just gotta get home and get the new machine!
> 
> Beats the $30 something dollars the one I liked on ebay was going to cost me! And I can personalize mine so no one wants to take it!




Sounds great.  I'd much rahter pay a DISer than an ebayer


----------



## scarlett873

TheBeadPirate said:


> If you want to hang on and let me attempt mine I'll show it to you. If you like it, I can make some more. I think I talked to Brandie about that too. I just gotta get home and get the new machine!
> 
> Beats the $30 something dollars the one I liked on ebay was going to cost me! And I can personalize mine so no one wants to take it!


 Yay!! You remembered...lol...When you're ready, you just let me know how much fabric and whatever other supplies that you would need and I will happily send the materials and compensation your way!  

I can sew, but it would take me from now until the cruise to put one together, rip it apart, put it together, rip it apart...well, you get the idea


----------



## MenashaCorp

Hey, Nicole - don't forget to look through the DIS DCL forum if you haven't already.  There are lots of discussions about fish extenders, gift exchanges, and so forth.  Might give you some ideas!


Please put me on the "no pork in my stocking" list also. I was kidding. Now, if you have some nice polar bear filets...


----------



## Madi100

MenashaCorp said:


> Hey, Nicole - don't forget to look through the DIS DCL forum if you haven't already.  There are lots of discussions about fish extenders, gift exchanges, and so forth.  Might give you some ideas!
> 
> 
> Please put me on the "no pork in my stocking" list also. I was kidding. Now, if you have some nice polar bear filets...



I got it.  Wouldn't that be a nice treat to find at the end of the day???  I will have to check out the DCL board.


----------



## halliesmommy01

TheBeadPirate said:


> If you want to hang on and let me attempt mine I'll show it to you. If you like it, I can make some more. I think I talked to Brandie about that too. I just gotta get home and get the new machine!:



Do you have directions or a supply list of the basics. Some of the directions I saw really confused me. I need you to talk to me like I am 2 because I haven't used a sewing machine since Home Ec my freshman year of HS almost 20 years ago.

Thanks
Becky


----------



## TheBeadPirate

halliesmommy01 said:


> Do you have directions or a supply list of the basics. Some of the directions I saw really confused me. I need you to talk to me like I am 2 because I haven't used a sewing machine since Home Ec my freshman year of HS almost 20 years ago.
> 
> Thanks
> Becky




I have a picture of what I want in my mind and I just kinda build it as I go.  I know 8ish inches across and 3-4 pockets. We have the embroidery machine so I'm thinking about a design at the top and on each pocket. I saw where someone used interfacing for stiffener but I'm playing with plastic canvas trimmed down to fit so it'll accordian fold to pack easy.

Like I said I'll build one till it turns out the way I want then I can post a pic and what I did step by step or make some for whoever wants one. 


Lori


----------



## kab407

I'm from NJ so expect to find Pork Roll in your fish extenders!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

kab407 said:


> I'm from NJ so expect tp find Pork Roll on your fish extenders!



Thanks but no thanks Kathy...I already have a pork roll of my own!


----------



## DVCsince02

halliesmommy01 said:


> Do you have directions or a supply list of the basics. Some of the directions I saw really confused me. I need you to talk to me like I am 2 because I haven't used a sewing machine since Home Ec my freshman year of HS almost 20 years ago.
> 
> Thanks
> Becky



This is what I found.

You need 1/4 yard of fabric, iron interfacing, wide double fold bias tape, and a 3/8" dowel 8" long.

Pockets are 11" X 5 1/2"
Back is 32" X 8"


Cut out backing and pockets then iron on interfacing.
Sew bias tape on top of pocket
Pleat once on each side and pin bottom of pocket so that it is 8" wide.
Baste, then pin bias tape on bottom and sew on
Pin pockets on backing and sew bottom of pocket to backing
Pin and baste around entire outside of project. 
Pin then sew bias tape around outside edge of whole fish extender
Fold top over leaving room for you dowel at top and sew along the inside of bias
tape down each side to secure.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Madi100 said:


> I got it. Wouldn't that be a nice treat to find at the end of the day??? I will have to check out the DCL board.


I'll save you some time -- these are two of the threads I have saved:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1672984 -- re: fish extenders

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1774643 -- re: fish extender gifts


----------



## halliesmommy01

DVCsince02 said:


> This is what I found.
> 
> You need 1/4 yard of fabric, iron interfacing, wide double fold bias tape, and a 3/8" dowel 8" long.
> 
> Pockets are 11" X 5 1/2"
> Back is 32" X 8"
> 
> 
> Cut out backing and pockets then iron on interfacing.
> Sew bias tape on top of pocket
> Pleat once on each side and pin bottom of pocket so that it is 8" wide.
> Baste, then pin bias tape on bottom and sew on
> Pin pockets on backing and sew bottom of pocket to backing
> Pin and baste around entire outside of project.
> Pin then sew bias tape around outside edge of whole fish extender
> Fold top over leaving room for you dowel at top and sew along the inside of bias
> tape down each side to secure.



Wow I am in trouble because I have no idea what bias tape is or how to baste(well I can when cooking). I think I may have to enlist my MIL. 

Thanks for the help. I at least know what I need to buy.  
Becky

PS I found out what bias tape is. I may be able to this yet


----------



## DLBDS

Fish extenders?! I had to Google (Image) to figure out what the heck this was. I'm getting worried. I had no idea folks decorated their doors and took 'gifts' for other cruisers. Do you give to folks you know (like fellow DISers) or anyone with a 'fish extender'? Please, what else should I know about before this cruise?! I'm a DCL virgin. Actually, I've only been on one cruise (RC) but it was like 9 years ago. I didn't even have a computer back then!


----------



## winotracy

DLBDS said:


> Fish extenders?! I had to Google (Image) to figure out what the heck this was. I'm getting worried. I had no idea folks decorated their doors and took 'gifts' for other cruisers. Do you give to folks you know (like fellow DISers) or anyone with a 'fish extender'? Please, what else should I know about before this cruise?! I'm a DCL virgin. Actually, I've only been on one cruise (RC) but it was like 9 years ago. I didn't even have a computer back then!



We only have given them to those who are signed up on the DISboard thread for the cruise, not just anyone with a fish extender.


----------



## DLBDS

winotracy said:


> We only have given them to those who are signed up on the DISboard thread for the cruise, not just anyone with a fish extender.



Thanks, Tracy. So, how can you tell cruisers apart. Do they have 'DIS' (or similar) on their doors? This sounds like fun.


----------



## MerriePoppins

DLBDS said:


> Fish extenders?! I had to Google (Image) to figure out what the heck this was. I'm getting worried. I had no idea folks decorated their doors and took 'gifts' for other cruisers. Do you give to folks you know (like fellow DISers) or anyone with a 'fish extender'? Please, what else should I know about before this cruise?! I'm a DCL virgin. Actually, I've only been on one cruise (RC) but it was like 9 years ago. I didn't even have a computer back then!



I've never been on a cruise either....and a fish extender?!    But people have been posting explanations and by the time May is here, I think we will have some really clever "hanging thingies" on our cabin doors.


----------



## DVCsince02

I don't want to step on anyones toes, so I'll ask Pete and the gang if I can coordinate something.  We do have a lot of time, but I can tell a lot of posters are like me and enjoy the early planning.


----------



## DLBDS

Hey Tracy...All of these folks leaving their kids behind got me thinkin' (Yeah, it does happen on occasion.) Anyway, for those of us with kids, will it be appropriate to bring them to the events/parties that are planned?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Just remember, *I'll *be there.  And I'm not always child-appropriate (even though I try to be...just ask my kids!)


----------



## MenashaCorp

Ursula's Pretty Scary Podcast Cruise? UPSPC? Is this a hard ticket event?

I'd better call in a voice mail and ask Kevin if this is worth the $!!


----------



## winotracy

DLBDS said:


> Thanks, Tracy. So, how can you tell cruisers apart. Do they have 'DIS' (or similar) on their doors? This sounds like fun.



We usually have a list of DISnames and cabin numbers so we know who to deliver to.  



DLBDS said:


> Hey Tracy...All of these folks leaving their kids behind got me thinkin' (Yeah, it does happen on occasion.) Anyway, for those of us with kids, will it be appropriate to bring them to the events/parties that are planned?



I'm sure there will be events for everyone and I imagine there will be some for just the adults (bar crawl with Corey comes to mind).  You may have a hard time getting your kids away from the kids club though


----------



## Madi100

winotracy said:


> We usually have a list of DISnames and cabin numbers so we know who to deliver to.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there will be events for everyone and I imagine there will be some for just the adults (bar crawl with Corey comes to mind).  You may have a hard time getting your kids away from the kids club though




Just in case, do they have lockers in the kid's clubs???  My kids are actually really looking forward to the kids club.  I hope they enjoy it.


----------



## MenashaCorp

Nicole - here's another helpful fish extender thread with lots of picture examples to augment DisneyBridein2K3's helpful threads:  


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1219607


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

MenashaCorp said:


> Nicole - here's another helpful fish extender thread with lots of picture examples to augment DisneyBridein2K3's helpful threads:
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1219607


 
Awesome! missed that one!  And while we are one the subject...here's one I have saved for door decorating...
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=925792

Who knew going on a cruise would be so much work???   
(fish extenders and your participation is voluntary as are door signs - by no means are you required to do a door sign or fish extender to cruise with us!)


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

So now we are talking Fish Extenders, should we start a new thread to discuss participation Tracy?  Or do we just keep it right on this thread?  This will be the first time we've ever had enough people who had interest so I'm not sure how this all starts out.  Either way, I'm game


----------



## winotracy

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> So now we are talking Fish Extenders, should we start a new thread to discuss participation Tracy?  Or do we just keep it right on this thread?  This will be the first time we've ever had enough people who had interest so I'm not sure how this all starts out.  Either way, I'm game



Why don't we just use the list in post one?  When we get closer to the cruise we can either opt to have me add the cabin numbers or we can provide a list in everyone's rooms as to who is with us.


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Ursula's Pretty Scary Podcast Cruise? UPSPC? Is this a hard ticket event?
> 
> I'd better call in a voice mail and ask Kevin if this is worth the $!!



And......

Pete plays your voice mail
Kevin answers your voice mail
Your name gets entered into the monthly drawing
Juile picks your name to, "g'head picka number" from the prizematron
You  respond to Julie's email by picking xx
Pete hits the button on the prizematron the correspond to your number

AND.......



Congratulations!  You win a Podcast Cruise!!!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> And......
> 
> Pete plays your voice mail
> Kevin answers your voice mail
> Your name gets entered into the monthly drawing
> Juile picks your name to, "g'head picka number" from the prizematron
> You respond to Julie's email by picking xx
> Pete hits the button on the prizematron the correspond to your number
> 
> AND.......
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! You win a Podcast Cruise!!!!!


 
I've thought about that - I'd have to find somewhere to charitably donate it (Since no exchanging  ). Already going.  

It just struck me (UPSPC) that it sounded like MVMCP/MNSSHP/P&PP, about which they get the same questions over...and over...and over...


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> I've thought about that - I'd have to find somewhere to charitably donate it (Since no exchanging  ). Already going.
> 
> It just struck me (UPSPC) that it sounded like MVMCP/MNSSHP/P&PP, about which they get the same questions over...and over...and over...



Or you could, cancel the ressie you already have and rebook with the cruise you will supposedly win.  Thereby saving your self some money which could be put towards buying your new DIs friends moegeetoes or covering the bail that you are planning on needing?  Or buy Susan something really nice while in Nassau. 

So many options here J-Kim!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Or you could, cancel the ressie you already have and rebook with the cruise you will supposedly win. Thereby saving your self some money which could be put towards buying your new DIs friends moegeetoes or covering the bail that you are planning on needing? Or buy Susan something really nice while in Nassau.
> 
> So many options here J-Kim!!!


 

Don't worry K/K, I got moegeetoes covered!!  

If lucky enough to win the cruise, I'd want to give it to something like Make-a-Wish in Bawb's name.. or Pete & Co's as a group.  I think Bawb would've liked that.


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Don't worry K/K, I got moegeetoes covered!!
> 
> If lucky enough to win the cruise, I'd want to give it to something like Make-a-Wish in Bawb's name.. or Pete & Co's as a group.  I think Bawb would've liked that.



You're a sweetie!


----------



## Tonya2426

Add me to the fish extender exchange!!!  I bought some cute fabric a few months ago but haven't gotten around to actually attempting to make my fish extender yet.  Maybe that will be my project for this weekend instead of painting my bathroom.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

For those of us that are "craft challenged" couldn't you just find a cute Disney (or whatever) tote bag and use that?


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> For those of us that are "craft challenged" couldn't you just find a cute Disney (or whatever) tote bag and use that?



Lisa, you are a gal after my own heart!   I took chemistry and AP math in High School when all my friends were taking Home EC and sewing.  I can't sew, but I know how to make drugs! 

Besides a tote bag is bigger and stronger; better able to handle the bottles of rum you are all planning of leaving me.


----------



## Madi100

kab407 said:


> Lisa, you are a gal after my own heart!   I took chemistry and AP math in High School when all my friends were taking Home EC and sewing.  I can't sew, but I know how to make drugs!
> 
> Besides a tote bag is bigger and stronger; better able to handle the bottles of rum you are all planning of leaving me.



All right.  So, I've got a source for both a fish extender and my drugs.  Who needs anything else besides the DIS???


----------



## kab407

Madi100 said:


> All right.  So, I've got a source for both a fish extender and my drugs.  Who needs anything else besides the DIS???



Unless you are having trouble with fleas & ticks  or heartworms, I can't help you on the drug front!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> Unless you are having trouble with fleas & ticks  or heartworms, I can't help you on the drug front!



I didn't know you were into veterinary pharmaceuticals!  Kinda funny...I spent a good part of my life as a vet tech and as a pharmacy tech.


----------



## DVCsince02

Small world...  I managed a vet practice.


----------



## scarlett873

I have dogs? Does that count?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

scarlett873 said:


> I have dogs? Does that count?



And I went part way through pharmacy school, before switching majors. My aunt and uncle own a pharmacy and decided, yeah, I can't work with my family.... 

Does that count?!?

Lori


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> I didn't know you were into veterinary pharmaceuticals!  Kinda funny...I spent a good part of my life as a vet tech and as a pharmacy tech.





DVCsince02 said:


> Small world...  I managed a vet practice.





scarlett873 said:


> I have dogs? Does that count?





TheBeadPirate said:


> And I went part way through pharmacy school, before switching majors. My aunt and uncle own a pharmacy and decided, yeah, I can't work with my family....
> 
> Does that count?!?
> 
> Lori



It all counts in my book!  Let's have a drink to celebrate!


----------



## scarlett873

kab407 said:


> It all counts in my book!  Let's have a drink to celebrate!


Woooo!


----------



## Madi100

kab407 said:


> It all counts in my book!  Let's have a drink to celebrate!



I like to drink, can I be included?


----------



## kab407

Madi100 said:


> I like to drink, can I be included?



Absolutely!  It is a beautiful day here just screaming for umbrella drinks.


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Absolutely! It is a beautiful day here just screaming for umbrella drinks.


 
Wish I could join y'all... DGf's other "best friend"  is probably about to 'go to sleep.'  If I *could* be in the COB right now, I soooo would be.


I can't help anyone on the drug front either, but I used to breed dogs and have a medical background; I qualify. Pet people are often Disney people and vice versa.

And yes, Nicole... I'm grateful for the DIS also...


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Wish I could join y'all... DGf's other "best friend"  is probably about to 'go to sleep.'  If I *could* be in the COB right now, I soooo would be.
> 
> 
> I can't help anyone on the drug front either, but I used to breed dogs and have a medical background; I qualify. Pet people are often Disney people and vice versa.
> 
> And yes, Nicole... I'm grateful for the DIS also...



 My thoughts are with you and Susan.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MenashaCorp said:


> Wish I could join y'all... DGf's other "best friend"  is probably about to 'go to sleep.'  If I *could* be in the COB right now, I soooo would be.
> 
> 
> I can't help anyone on the drug front either, but I used to breed dogs and have a medical background; I qualify. Pet people are often Disney people and vice versa.
> 
> And yes, Nicole... I'm grateful for the DIS also...




 To Kim-Jason's DGF. We lost our furbaby in November to a stroke and still aren't quite right.

Well, not that we were right to start out with.

It's still hard. Have a cocktail and a double for her.


----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> Wish I could join y'all... DGf's other "best friend"  is probably about to 'go to sleep.'  If I *could* be in the COB right now, I soooo would be.
> 
> 
> I can't help anyone on the drug front either, but I used to breed dogs and have a medical background; I qualify. Pet people are often Disney people and vice versa.
> 
> And yes, Nicole... I'm grateful for the DIS also...



  to you and Susan.


----------



## Madi100

MenashaCorp said:


> Wish I could join y'all... DGf's other "best friend"  is probably about to 'go to sleep.'  If I *could* be in the COB right now, I soooo would be.
> 
> 
> I can't help anyone on the drug front either, but I used to breed dogs and have a medical background; I qualify. Pet people are often Disney people and vice versa.
> 
> And yes, Nicole... I'm grateful for the DIS also...




Jason, I'm sorry to hear about that   That is always hard.


----------



## ClaraBug

to karen....

We lost our Buddy over two years ago and I still miss him! 
I just don't have the heart to get another furbaby right now unless someone special shows-up like Buddy.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

So sorry Jason & Susan...I've been through this a couple of times now and it's very upsetting.


----------



## scarlett873

MenashaCorp said:


> Wish I could join y'all... DGf's other "best friend"  is probably about to 'go to sleep.'  If I *could* be in the COB right now, I soooo would be.
> 
> 
> I can't help anyone on the drug front either, but I used to breed dogs and have a medical background; I qualify. Pet people are often Disney people and vice versa.
> 
> And yes, Nicole... I'm grateful for the DIS also...



 i'm so very sorry...


----------



## halliesmommy01

Jason,

I am sorry I know how important our fur friends are.  

Becky


----------



## halliesmommy01

I feel bad posting this after Jason's news but I just made my deposit. I will see you all in May.

Now I can start planning for real.

Tracey would you please add my family to the list

Dave and Becky plus Hallie and Tyson


Becky


----------



## DLBDS

kab407 said:


> Unless you are having trouble with fleas & ticks  or heartworms, I can't help you on the drug front!





UrsulasShadow said:


> I didn't know you were into veterinary pharmaceuticals!  Kinda funny...I spent a good part of my life as a vet tech and as a pharmacy tech.





DVCsince02 said:


> Small world...  I managed a vet practice.



I've been a dog groomer for almost 20 years! It surely is a small world.


----------



## kab407

halliesmommy01 said:


> I feel bad posting this after Jason's news but I just made my deposit. I will see you all in May.
> 
> Now I can start planning for real.
> 
> Tracey would you please add my family to the list
> 
> Dave and Becky plus Hallie and Tyson
> 
> 
> Becky



Welcome Becky! Or, as you are now known Becky-Kim   

Who has the pitcher of moejeetoes?  Pass them this way please.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Some very cool things are being discussed for this cruise.

I know that I am a terrible tease and I know that you all know why I cant give specific yet....but just be aware that *things* are in the works. 

I have to tell you something funny.

I had to call DCL tonight and was talking with the Cast Member about a client's reservation and the CM asked if I was going on "Tracy's Crazy Cruise"?

She was talking about the Podcast cruise. 

I think we might be scaring them.


----------



## MenashaCorp

halliesmommy01 said:


> I feel bad posting this after Jason's news but I just made my deposit. I will see you all in May.
> 
> Now I can start planning for real.
> 
> Tracey would you please add my family to the list
> 
> Dave and Becky plus Hallie and Tyson
> 
> 
> Becky


 
Don't feel the least bad, Becky. If anything, _I_ felt bad for casting any gloom on a fun thread. Your joining us cheers me up!  

Of course if you feel you _have_ to make it up to me, I won't refuse free drinks!  Seriously,  Aboard!!


----------



## Tonya2426

DisneyKevin said:


> I have to tell you something funny.
> 
> I had to call DCL tonight and was talking with the Cast Member about a client's reservation and the CM asked if I was going on "Tracy's Crazy Cruise"?
> 
> She was talking about the Podcast cruise.
> 
> I think we might be scaring them.


 
Tracy's Crazy Cruise !!!  Good to know we are infamous before we even get on the ship.  Let's just hope we can live up to our reputation.


----------



## winotracy

DisneyKevin said:


> I had to call DCL tonight and was talking with the Cast Member about a client's reservation and the CM asked if I was going on "Tracy's Crazy Cruise"?
> 
> She was talking about the Podcast cruise.
> 
> I think we might be scaring them.



What can I say


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

MenashaCorp said:


> Wish I could join y'all... DGf's other "best friend"  is probably about to 'go to sleep.'  If I *could* be in the COB right now, I soooo would be.
> 
> 
> I can't help anyone on the drug front either, but I used to breed dogs and have a medical background; I qualify. Pet people are often Disney people and vice versa.
> 
> And yes, Nicole... I'm grateful for the DIS also...


  Big hugs to you Jason. Never an easy time...


Tonya2426 said:


> Tracy's Crazy Cruise !!!  Good to know we are infamous before we even get on the ship. Let's just hope we can live up to our reputation.


 I love that it is Tracy's crazy cruise!  I just love that we already have a reputation to uphold!


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> Some very cool things are being discussed for this cruise.
> 
> I know that I am a terrible tease and I know that you all know why I cant give specific yet....but just be aware that *things* are in the works.
> 
> I have to tell you something funny.
> 
> I had to call DCL tonight and was talking with the Cast Member about a client's reservation and the CM asked if I was going on "Tracy's Crazy Cruise"?
> 
> She was talking about the Podcast cruise.
> 
> I think we might be scaring them.



Tracy's Crazy Cruise!!!!!    

On one hand, it's been a long time since I've had a reputation! Cool  

On the other hand, Lord save us if DCL is keeping up with thread.  They may be hiring extra security and installing extra cameras before we board. Hopefully they'll have extra rum and mint!

Kevin you are a tease!  A lovable tease  , but a tease none the less.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Tonya2426 said:


> Tracy's Crazy Cruise !!!  Good to know we are infamous before we even get on the ship.  Let's just hope we can live up to our reputation.



Maybe they'll throw a little magic my way, and already have the cistern built into my cabin by the time I board!  I'm getting a little too creaky to be carrying those stones up and down a ladder by myself...


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> Tracy's Crazy Cruise!!!!!
> 
> On one hand, it's been a long time since I've had a reputation! Cool
> 
> On the other hand, Lord save us if DCL is keeping up with thread.  They may be hiring extra security and installing extra cameras before we board. Hopefully they'll have extra rum and mint!
> 
> Kevin you are a tease!  A lovable tease  , but a tease none the less.



I think it's just that they know me    After all, I'm doing some crazy things on my next cruise including zip lining, rappelling and riding a burrow!

Though I wouldn't doubt that they read the boards.


----------



## robind

winotracy said:


> I think it's just that they know me    After all, I'm doing some crazy things on my next cruise including zip lining, rappelling and riding a burrow!
> 
> Though I wouldn't doubt that they read the boards.



And here I thought I was adventurous booking parasailing on my Sept cruise.  Which cruise are you going on that has zip lining - is it the western?


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> I think it's just that they know me    After all, I'm doing some crazy things on my next cruise including zip lining, rappelling and riding a burrow!



Oh there are so many way to go with this one Tracy.........

So you zip line and then rappel yourself onto a burrow?

WE WANT PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winotracy

robind said:


> And here I thought I was adventurous booking parasailing on my Sept cruise.  Which cruise are you going on that has zip lining - is it the western?





kab407 said:


> Oh there are so many way to go with this one Tracy.........
> 
> So you zip line and then rappel yourself onto a burrow?
> 
> WE WANT PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!



This will be on the Eastbound Panama Canal Cruise (that I leave for in 16 days!!!)

Don't worry Kathy, I will be bloggin  

In Puerto Vallarta we will be doing the Outdoor Adventure.  Here's the description:



> Experience the adventure of a lifetime where soaring hundreds of feet high in the sky above an unspoiled jungle canopy is only the beginning.
> 
> Skim the crystal blue waters of the Pacific Ocean  past scenic seaside views and captivating coastal terrain  and journey south by speedboat across Banderas Bay to the secluded shores of Boca de Tomatlan, at the edge of the jungle. Once there, prepare for an exhilarating all-terrain vehicle ride as you board a comfortable 4x4 Unimog and take off on an exciting off-road expedition to your base camp, 2000 feet above sea level in the heart of the Sierra Madre jungle. During your drive, make your way through mountain streams and across bumpy backwoods terrain  past traditional settlements  and marvel at the unspoiled splendor that surrounds you everywhere you look. After your hour-long drive, receive your equipment and take in a safety demonstration before taking off on a fun mule ride as you continue your trek up the mountain into the sub-tropical forest.
> 
> Following your 20-minute ride to the top of the mountain, gear up and hold on tight as you are whisked away from canyon side to canyon side  above the tree tops  via a network of pulleys mounted at a height of up to 250 feet above the ground. Zip along the lines and marvel at the amazing sights from your bird's eye perch. Feel the rush of wind in your face during your 1000-foot long zip line journey, known as the highest and longest zip line in all of Mexico. Following your high-flying expedition, hike along secret paths and get lost in the picturesque panorama of verdant flora that surrounds you at every turn. Rappel down refreshing waterfalls, stroll across steep jungle bridges and splash through streams and natural river pools during this one-of-a-kind adventure. After your three-hour visit, arrive back at your base camp for a beverage and snack before beginning your approximate 90-minute journey  by Unimog and speedboat  back to the ship.



Now do you think I'm crazy?


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> Now do you think I'm crazy?




Naaaaaaaawwwwwwww, not one bit.....Life insurance is paid up?


----------



## DVCsince02

You all crack me up!

C'mon Kevin.... just a teeny tiny itsy bitsy piece of information??


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> Naaaaaaaawwwwwwww, not one bit.....Life insurance is paid up?



Yeah, why?


----------



## cocowum

MenashaCorp said:


> Wish I could join y'all... DGf's other "best friend"  is probably about to 'go to sleep.'  If I *could* be in the COB right now, I soooo would be.
> 
> 
> I can't help anyone on the drug front either, but I used to breed dogs and have a medical background; I qualify. Pet people are often Disney people and vice versa.
> 
> And yes, Nicole... I'm grateful for the DIS also...



  To you and Susan. 





DisneyKevin said:


> Some very cool things are being discussed for this cruise.
> 
> I know that I am a terrible tease and I know that you all know why I cant give specific yet....but just be aware that *things* are in the works.
> 
> I have to tell you something funny.
> 
> I had to call DCL tonight and was talking with the Cast Member about a client's reservation and the CM asked if I was going on "Tracy's Crazy Cruise"?
> 
> She was talking about the Podcast cruise.
> 
> I think we might be scaring them.



"Tracy's Crazy Cruise"... I love it!    I can't wait to hear what you guys have planned!


----------



## scarlett873

Oh heaven help us if DCL is reading this thread...hope we are entertaining them at least!  

Tracy...you are a much braver woman than I am. Ziplining...I might be okay with. Maybe. But rappeling down a waterfall? Uh, no. I can't swim and the images I have of me rappeling down a waterfall are freaking me out!  But I hope you have fun! And we, of course, want to hear all about it! 

DCL, if you're reading...we could really use some kind of line that connects to a constant supply of rum and will go from cabin to cabin so that we can have constant refills for our moe-gee-toes, please! I'm sure you could just add an extra faucet or something...just mark the faucet so that we don't water down our moe-gee-toes instead  

Oh and Mindy could use help with the cistern. 

And you might as well just address us all as Kim. 

Thanks!   


And Kevin...what a tease!! I'm dying to know something, ANYTHING, that's being planned for us! Pretty please?


----------



## Madi100

UrsulasShadow said:


> Maybe they'll throw a little magic my way, and already have the cistern built into my cabin by the time I board!  I'm getting a little too creaky to be carrying those stones up and down a ladder by myself...



I'm sure that if they are reading these boards they already have a very special "room" prepared just for you.   

Although if they're reading this thread, we might all have special rooms, on Carnival.


----------



## aaronmckie

Madi100 said:


> Although if they're reading this thread, we might all have special rooms, on Carnival.



LOL, too true... even I am a little scared of the bunch that's going   
Maybe the wife and I should warm ourselves up with some granny cruise before setting sail on this one


----------



## kab407

aaronmckie said:


> LOL, too true... even I am a little scared of the bunch that's going
> Maybe the wife and I should warm ourselves up with some granny cruise before setting sail on this one



Come on!  Jump in feet first!  You know you want to!  We'll be there to catch you with drinks in hand!


----------



## scarlett873

kab407 said:


> Come on!  Jump in feet first!  You know you want to!  We'll be there to catch you with drinks in hand!


Just don't make me drop my drink...


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> Just don't make me drop my drink...


 
Here ya go, B/K!!  






If only I had photoshop, I'd-a put the DIS unplugged logo on it!! unofficially, of course!!


----------



## scarlett873

MenashaCorp said:


> Here ya go, B/K!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only I had photoshop, I'd-a put the DIS unplugged logo on it!! unofficially, of course!!


Hey...that could come in handy...


----------



## lttlmc3

Hi everyone!  Just paid my deposit yesterday!!  I get to join this thread!!  Now update me....what are we all doing?


----------



## Madi100

halliesmommy01 said:


> I feel bad posting this after Jason's news but I just made my deposit. I will see you all in May.
> 
> Now I can start planning for real.
> 
> Tracey would you please add my family to the list
> 
> Dave and Becky plus Hallie and Tyson
> 
> 
> Becky



Welcome aboard!  Glad to see some more kids.  We tried to leave the kids at home, but they are throwing a fit since we are going to WDW in December and leaving them with Grandma.


----------



## kab407

lttlmc3 said:


> Hi everyone!  Just paid my deposit yesterday!!  I get to join this thread!!  Now update me....what are we all doing?



Nothing much. No one going on this cruise has interest in planning anything.  Kevin keeps tell us all the super stuff they have planned and there is absolutely no excitement over any of it.  Go figure!  



Madi100 said:


> Welcome aboard!  Glad to see some more kids.  We tried to leave the kids at home, but they are throwing a fit since we are going to WDW in December and leaving them with Grandma.



As John would say, lockers!


----------



## scarlett873

kab407 said:


> Nothing much. No one going on this cruise has interest in planning anything.  Kevin keeps tell us all the super stuff they have planned and there is absolutely no excitement over any of it.  Go figure!


 Nope...no interest in planning at all... 

Now where's my suitcase again...I need to pack for the podcast cruise!


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> Nope...no interest in planning at all...
> 
> Now where's my suitcase again...I need to pack for the podcast cruise!



I need to pack for my cruise in 16 days!  I had to get it in there again


----------



## scarlett873

winotracy said:


> I need to pack for my cruise in 16 days!  I had to get it in there again


Braggart! (psst...check your e-mails! My mom sent you one a little bit ago)


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> Braggart! (psst...check your e-mails! My mom sent you one a little bit ago)



Haven't gotten anything


----------



## scarlett873

winotracy said:


> Haven't gotten anything


Did you get my e-mail?


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> Did you get my e-mail?



You know I did


----------



## scarlett873

winotracy said:


> You know I did


----------



## MenashaCorp

What's this word "planning" you all keep throwing around?  

Pass the rum....


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> What's this word "planning" you all keep throwing around?
> 
> Pass the rum....



I am planning on bringing extra rum and a credit card with a high limit to purchase more rum.  How's that for planning?


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> I am planning on bringing extra rum and a credit card with a high limit to purchase more rum. How's that for planning?


 
Wellll...I _plan_ to help you avoid carrying all those heavy bottles home!!  

As Kevin says, "I'm a giver..."


----------



## scarlett873

kab407 said:


> I am planning on bringing extra rum and a credit card with a high limit to purchase more rum.  How's that for planning?


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

MenashaCorp said:


> What's this word "planning" you all keep throwing around?
> 
> Pass the rum....


Funny you should mention it...DH and I were going through a couple of our drink books last night trying to find a new fun recipe to make (you know, the books we have with all of the pretty pictures of drinks but no one has the ingredients for!) ...anyway, we decided to _*plan*_ ahead and make a grocery list of alcohol we are going to buy when we go on our Oct cruise (Royal Caribbean) based on the drinks we found in the book.  Plus, we are making color copies of the drink recipes we want to try for our Oct cruise so when we go on _this_ cruise we will have new great drinks to order.  How's that for a _*plan*_, Jason?


----------



## MenashaCorp

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Funny you should mention it...DH and I were going through a couple of our drink books last night trying to find a new fun recipe to make (you know, the books we have with all of the pretty pictures of drinks but no one has the ingredients for!) ...anyway, we decided to _*plan*_ ahead and make a grocery list of alcohol we are going to buy when we go on our Oct cruise (Royal Caribbean) based on the drinks we found in the book. Plus, we are making color copies of the drink recipes we want to try for our Oct cruise so when we go on _this_ cruise we will have new great drinks to order. How's that for a _*plan*_, Jason?


 

Sounds *PLAN*tastic!! Need a Luggage Boy in October? I could sleep on the Leto Deck...    (I just remember them always saying "Leto Deck" on Love Boat)


----------



## pershing

lttlmc3 said:


> Now update me....what are we all doing?



...We're all Tracy's Crazy Cruisers!


...DCL has to stock up on Mint and Rum!


...Everybody but me is in the veterinary business or related thereto.


..and Tracy's Life Insurance is paid up!

There you're caught up!


----------



## DLBDS

Just read the good news regarding Jules and CorEy. They need to add one more to their party on the first page me thinks.  .


----------



## halliesmommy01

My sister just booked the cruise, I am so excited. It will be my sister, BIL and nephew Devon.   

Becky


----------



## lttlmc3

pershing said:


> ...We're all Tracy's Crazy Cruisers!
> 
> 
> ...DCL has to stock up on Mint and Rum!
> 
> 
> ...Everybody but me is in the veterinary business or related thereto.
> 
> 
> ..and Tracy's Life Insurance is paid up!
> 
> There you're caught up!




Um, add me to the veterinary list.  I worked as a receptionist at one for almost three years and one of my best friends is a vet!


----------



## MenashaCorp

lttlmc3 said:


> Um, add me to the veterinary list. I worked as a receptionist at one for almost three years and one of my best friends is a vet!


 
Not to mention your husband being a "Vet!"


----------



## halliesmommy01

Is anyone going to be staying near the port Saturday night before hand? We have made the executive decision to drive instead of fly. We are leaving Friday evening and should arrive sometime Saturday late morning/early afternoon. Which hotel would you recommend? Cheap but clean would be nice. We will probably spend time on the beach and then head to Orlando for the evening to hit DTD. 

Thanks 
Becky


----------



## pershing

halliesmommy01 said:


> Is anyone going to be staying near the port Saturday night before hand? We have made the executive decision to drive instead of fly. We are leaving Friday evening and should arrive sometime Saturday late morning/early afternoon. Which hotel would you recommend? Cheap but clean would be nice. We will probably spend time on the beach and then head to Orlando for the evening to hit DTD.
> 
> Thanks
> Becky



Gosh! You're gonna checkin at a Port Canaveral hotel and then drive back to WDW for DTD?

Why don't you just stay at the Dolphin on WDW or a DTD hotel and drive to Port Canaveral Sunday morning?

You can get the DTD Hilton on priceline for under $100 if you want to be close to DTD.

Oh well, if you're still determined. Here's Shirley's thread. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1520273 She lives in Port Canaveral. Scroll down to the part that says 'Closest Hotels to the Port' We stayed at Country Inn and Suites and wished we had stayed at the Radisson.

That was the first time. Now I stay at WDW and get up and leave by 8am to be at Port by 10am.


----------



## winotracy

halliesmommy01 said:


> Is anyone going to be staying near the port Saturday night before hand? We have made the executive decision to drive instead of fly. We are leaving Friday evening and should arrive sometime Saturday late morning/early afternoon. Which hotel would you recommend? Cheap but clean would be nice. We will probably spend time on the beach and then head to Orlando for the evening to hit DTD.
> 
> Thanks
> Becky



I would stay at the Dolphin for $99 a night.  Not worth the drive back to Orlando for the evening if you decide to stay at the port.


----------



## DVCsince02

I agree Becky.  Hang with us and drive in the morning.


----------



## halliesmommy01

winotracy said:


> I would stay at the Dolphin for $99 a night.  Not worth the drive back to Orlando for the evening if you decide to stay at the port.



Thanks, I am going to discuss it with DH when he gets home from work. Thank you too Pershing. I was thinking we would not want to drive back to WDW. This may work for DH because he was bumming that our park days were being cut. But if we stay at the Radisson or Country Inn I don't have to pay 15.00 to park. Hmmm decisions, decisions. 

Becky


----------



## disneyholic family

halliesmommy01 said:


> We will probably spend time on the beach and then head to Orlando for the evening to hit DTD.
> 
> Thanks
> Becky





winotracy said:


> I would stay at the Dolphin for $99 a night.  Not worth the drive back to Orlando for the evening if you decide to stay at the port.



i would skip the beach and just drive straight to WDW (we'll also be at the dolphin before the cruise - the $99 deal from DU), spend the night there and then drive to port canaveral in the morning...
in any case, you'll have beach time on the cruise....


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

disneyholic family said:


> i would skip the beach and just drive straight to WDW (we'll also be at the dolphin before the cruise - the $99 deal from DU), spend the night there and then drive to port canaveral in the morning...
> in any case, you'll have beach time on the cruise....


 I agree completely for exactly the same reasons.  

Does anyone else envision the drive from WDW to Port Canaveral to look like a procession of sorts with all of the people we have going already? And we are still 9 months out!


----------



## disneyholic family

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I agree completely for exactly the same reasons.
> 
> Does anyone else invision the drive from WDW to Port Canaveral to look like a procession of sorts with all of the people we have going already? And we are still 9 months out!



definitely....when i wrote my post above that thought popped into my head...
convoy........


----------



## scarlett873

Add us to the conga line heading from the Dolphin to the ship!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

We kind of figiured that the podcast crew would let us all "hitch a ride" with them 

I think it might be a nice idea to decorate the cars and windows and all travel together... 

let's see knowing this group we should be leaving about 6Am to arrive just in time to wait 3 hours for the rope drop at the parking lot. 

Rick will be doing a brisk business in the wait line by serving Pirate Bloody Marys from the portable bartending unit in the trunk


----------



## MenashaCorp

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> I agree completely for exactly the same reasons.
> Does anyone else envision the drive from WDW to Port Canaveral to look like a *procession of sorts* with all of the people we have going already? And we are still 9 months out!


 


disneyholic family said:


> definitely....when i wrote my post above that thought popped into my head...
> *convoy*........


 
This _IS_ a Disney fan community. Don't y'all mean PARADE!?!  ...  



TheBeadPirate said:


> We kind of figiured that the podcast crew would let us all "hitch a ride" with them
> 
> I think it might be a nice idea to *decorate the cars and windows and all travel together...*
> 
> let's see knowing this group we should be leaving about 6Am to arrive just in time to wait 3 hours for the rope drop at the parking lot.
> 
> Rick will be doing a brisk business in the wait line by serving Pirate Bloody Marys from the portable bartending unit in the trunk


 
Don't forget throwing beads!!!


----------



## scarlett873

TheBeadPirate said:


> We kind of figiured that the podcast crew would let us all "hitch a ride" with them
> 
> I think it might be a nice idea to decorate the cars and windows and all travel together...
> 
> let's see knowing this group we should be leaving about 6Am to arrive just in time to wait 3 hours for the rope drop at the parking lot.
> 
> Rick will be doing a brisk business in the wait line by serving Pirate Bloody Marys from the portable bartending unit in the trunk


DH just said "I'm all about that. Bring on the bloody mary's!" 

Sounds like a party to me!


----------



## DVCsince02

Congratulations everyone.  Over 2,000 posts!!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

MenashaCorp said:


> This _IS_ a Disney fan community. Don't y'all mean PARADE!?!  ...


 thank you for the spell check...I really shouldn't try to post before the first cup of coffee - I know that by know yet I do it anyway...and then I get quoted....


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

TheBeadPirate said:


> We kind of figiured that the podcast crew would let us all "hitch a ride" with them
> 
> I think it might be a nice idea to decorate the cars and windows and all travel together...
> 
> let's see knowing this group we should be leaving about 6Am to arrive just in time to wait 3 hours for the rope drop at the parking lot.
> 
> Rick will be doing a brisk business in the wait line by serving Pirate Bloody Marys from the portable bartending unit in the trunk


So here's the problem -- no one on the podcast crew is up at 6am but you are right about this group being up early to get to the port.  I guess we'll just be drinking without the crew then?  Shouldn't be much of a problem since they don't drink anyway (well, except CorEy and I don't know if Julie will let him drink if she isn't allowed to drink - I know after our DD was born and I couldn't drink, I was always bitter if DH could drink and I couldn't!)


----------



## winotracy

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> So here's the problem -- no one on the podcast crew is up at 6am but you are right about this group being up early to get to the port.  I guess we'll just be drinking without the crew then?  Shouldn't be much of a problem since they don't drink anyway (well, except CorEy and I don't know if Julie will let him drink if she isn't allowed to drink - I know after our DD was born and I couldn't drink, I was always bitter if DH could drink and I couldn't!)



Not an "official" part of the crew, but I'm an early riser!  Gotta start the cruise out right


----------



## MenashaCorp

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> thank you for the spell check...I really shouldn't try to post before the first cup of coffee - I know that by know yet I do it anyway...and then I get quoted....


 

Oopsie. I got caught..  Trust me, I wasn't trying to be judgmental. I have this... disorder. Grammaticaspellocompulsivorrhea. Or something like that. I hate when I misspell and get quoted, then it's OUT THERE for all to see.... most of whom don't even care  so, again, my issue.

Sorry if any offense. I do that for my own little benefit, not to prove any point. I'm trying to quit....


----------



## robind

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> So here's the problem -- no one on the podcast crew is up at 6am but you are right about this group being up early to get to the port.  I guess we'll just be drinking without the crew then?  Shouldn't be much of a problem since they don't drink anyway (well, except CorEy and I don't know if Julie will let him drink if she isn't allowed to drink - I know after our DD was born and I couldn't drink, I was always bitter if DH could drink and I couldn't!)



I'm with the boys on this one - the only way I see 6am is if I'm still up from the night before.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Man oh man, you guys have got me waffling now!  I had decided we were going straight to the port to spend the night there beforehand, but not so sure now.  How could I possibly pass up the opportunity to spend even more time with all my new BFF's?


----------



## MenashaCorp

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Man oh man, you guys have got me waffling now! I had decided we were going straight to the port to spend the night there beforehand, but not so sure now. How could I possibly pass up the opportunity to spend even more time with all my new BFF's?


 

Mmmmmm Waffles.... May I have some?? 


I haven't made definite plans yet, but I had assumed we'd be @WDW Sat night for Ursula's Pretty Scary Drink Around The World Party, since we don't board until, like, noon; and PC is about an hour away, right??


----------



## parrotheadlois

I hope the podcast crew arranges for buses for us, that would make so much sense!!  Think of all the $15 in parking saved.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

MenashaCorp said:


> Mmmmmm Waffles.... May I have some??
> 
> 
> I haven't made definite plans yet, but I had assumed we'd be @WDW Sat night for Ursula's Pretty Scary Drink Around The World Party, since we don't board until, like, noon; and PC is about an hour away, right??



I think I'm going to stick with this strategy...it we can get the redeye on Alaska Air that leaves late Friday and arrives early Saturday, we'll stay at the Dolphin pre-cruise.  If we end up leaving Saturday morning, none of the flights arrive @ MCO until early evening -- so we'll go straight to one of the port hotels since we'll be tired and grouchy (yes, I'm speaking from experience!).


----------



## pershing

MenashaCorp said:


> Mmmmmm Waffles.... May I have some??
> 
> 
> I haven't made definite plans yet, but I had assumed we'd be @WDW Sat night for Ursula's Pretty Scary Drink Around The World Party, since we don't board until, like, noon; and PC is about an hour away, right??



Well, how do I explain this. You are surrounded by complusive vacation planners that always have to be the first one waiting in line when they open the terminal doors!  Which is great when we are not ALL going on the same cruise!! It's gonna be like an episode of the _Amazing Race_ or _Smokey and the Bandit 15_ on the Beeline!

I have to wait until National Rental Car opens at 8AM before I can leave for the port. 

Last cruise, we received our boarding numbers as we walked in and the Diser's were all comparing their boarding numbers as badges of honor. How low could you go! And they were pretty low! I stayed at the Country Inn and woke up late 'cause the hotel alarm clock didn't work.

If I know Diser's, we'll all be pack-up and ready to roll in the morning BEFORE the pre-cruise meet! 

After you board, you're just chilling and relaxing anyway, watching the kids swim. Waiting for your room to be ready. Actually, I've always taken the advice to dress my kids in swimsuits so they can swim while the pools are not crowded when everyone's boarding. With fewer kids going, this may not be so much of a factor. However, I've learned on my own to not go right to the buffet, but find a comfy chair, grab a drink, watch the kids and then get in line the buffet line.
The kids don't want the buffet anyway, they want Hamburgers, hotdogs etc. at Pinocchios and Pizza at Plutos which is right by the pools. With all the spa, palo ressies done online now, boarding is much more relaxing.

It was so hard to make ressies AND watch my kids at the same time. They wanted to swim-I wanted to run around the ship. So great now!

I babbled sorry-

new answer-diser's show up at the terminal at 10AM! We want to grab every possible second we can to be on the Disney Magic/Wonder.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Compulsive planners????

This group???

No way.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Thanks for all the advice. Looks like I will be joining you all at the Dolphin. I am really looking forward to staying there. I will have my Kids so there will be no drinking around the world for me. Unless I sweet talk DH into putting the kids to bed and let me hang out with all my new BFF's. 

Becky


----------



## lttlmc3

Okay, okay, so the idea is for everyone to spend the night at the Dolphin before?  ARG I need to know because we'll be driving in and need to make a plan.  Of course I have nine months to make this plan, but that's irrelevant!


----------



## pershing

lttlmc3 said:


> Okay, okay, so the idea is for everyone to spend the night at the Dolphin before?  ARG I need to know because we'll be driving in and need to make a plan.  Of course I have nine months to make this plan, but that's irrelevant!



Well, it's such a great deal that the podcast crew has arranged for us! $99 (+13% tax) a night, and not just ANY night, for me it's Friday and Saturday night. The two usually highest priced nights of the week. The Swan/Dolphin website have these rooms starting at $239/nt and going to $525/nt for those days. It's pretty much a steal to be right on the Boardwalk!

I'm looking forward to it. We've stayed at the Swan for 2 nights and my two youngest kids went to the Kids Club at the Dolphin so my oldest and I could have a night out and about. It was such a small area for a Kids Club, but my kids had a blast! Go figure!


----------



## DVCsince02

Well, since we will be without the kitlins (for the first time ever).... we are going to take our time in the morning if the bus allows us.  Since we are staying at the BCV the night before, we plan on going at our own pace.  No rushing to be first.


----------



## tmli

I was wondering if someone could provide a summary of pre cruise plans/parties?  Of course assuming some definite plans have been made, maybe its all still speculation!!!

We will have ds (12) with us and will probably arrange in room care the night before the cruise so we can participate in the festivities!!!


----------



## scarlett873

MenashaCorp said:


> Mmmmmm Waffles.... May I have some??
> 
> 
> I haven't made definite plans yet, but I had assumed we'd be @WDW Sat night for Ursula's Pretty Scary Drink Around The World Party, since we don't board until, like, noon; and PC is about an hour away, right??


 We should have drink around the resorts...so that those of us without park admission don't have to miss out on Ursula's Pretty Scary Drink Around the World party... 

Hey..we could check out Rix over at Coronado...and raise a moe-gee-toe in honor of Bawb while we're sitting in those really cool lounge areas...with tables and chairs and sofas! 

ETA: anyone interested in maybe doing a character breakfast before we head out to the ship? I've never done Cape May Cafe before...would it be large enough for a group of us?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

tmli said:


> I was wondering if someone could provide a summary of pre cruise plans/parties?  Of course assuming some definite plans have been made, maybe its all still speculation!!!
> 
> We will have ds (12) with us and will probably arrange in room care the night before the cruise so we can participate in the festivities!!!



There's nothing concrete yet as so many places will not allow you to book events this early.  All we know is our favorite podcast crew is working on some special things that they will give us the dirt on as soon as they can.


----------



## disneyholic family

MenashaCorp said:


> This _IS_ a Disney fan community. Don't y'all mean PARADE!?!  ...



silly me - but of course.....a parade!!!!!!


----------



## kab407

My Mom is joining me.

July was a nightmare. As a couple of you know, my Mom had surgery a few weeks back.  What was suppose to be something routine, ended up being much more serious then any of us thought. It was hope and pray for the best but prepare for the worse.  My Mom's surgery went fine, what they thought was the problem was indeed true.  However, it was caught in time. Her prognosis is excellent and the Dr predicts her to live a long and healthy life so that she can continue to drive us crazy. Every post-surgerical problem that could go wrong has happened. We thought she was going to end up in the hospital again because of infection.  She's come thru it though. I've been spending a lot of time at her house helping and getting her Dr. appointments. 

OK, you're wondering, where is this going?

This past Thursday, I was making dinner when she calls me into the TV room. She had on the Travel Channel.  And what was on the TC you ask? A DCL special. The conversation went as follows:

Mom: We should do another Disney Cruise.
Me:  
Mom:  Not a long one thought. They have shorter one, right?
Me: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh, yes I think so  .
Mom: Don't they do 3 night cruises?
Me:  Yup.
Mom: Where does it go to?
Me: Nassau and Castaway.
Mom: Don't they have a 4-night.
Me:    yup!
Mom:  Where does that go to?
Me: Nassau, Castaway and a sea day.
Mom:  That's what we should do.  Why don't you look into it. Maybe April or May.
Me:    OK.

What immediately runs thru my mind: Crap     What am going to do?  There is no way I can get on the Wonder and not tell her.  CRAP!     TRRRRAAAAAACCCCCCYYYYYY!!!!!!!

Off an email went to Tracy to get a quote to add on Mom and upgrade the room.

So last night we're sitting ouside and I bring up the subject of the cruise.

Me:  So, are you serious about doing a cruise in the Spring?
Mom:  Yes, but no a long one.  I don't want to bring a lot of cloths.  
Me: Well here's the deal, I have a cruise booked for May 10th already.  I sent an email to Tracy to get quote for adding you and getting a better room.
Mom: I really want a room with a verandah, who's Tracy and who are you going on a cruise with?
Me:  Do you remember meeting John and Kevin back in May at DTD?
Mom: Yes.
Me: Them and the Podcast that they are on.  The DisBoards is sponsoring a cruise on May 10th.
Mom:  How many are going and do you know any of them?  
Me: Over 200 and I've met a couple of them.
Mom: This isn't a cult thing is it?
Me: Do you want to go or not? 
Mom: Sure, it sounds like fun.  Will they have things planned?   
Me: I think there are things in the works.
Mom: When are we leaving?
Me:  

The past day I've been peppered with question of where are we staying before the cruise and are we going to stay after. What things are planned during the cruise. Maybe we can go to the Atlantis and see what it looks like and walk thru the casino What seating will we have for dinner, who do you think they'll seat us with?  

So, my Mom is joining me.  There better be plenty of rum on this cruise.


----------



## winotracy

Kathy, look at the bright side.... You don't have to pay a single supplement anymore     I've added mom to the list on page one.  Welcome!!!


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> Kathy, look at the bright side.... You don't have to pay a single supplement anymore     I've added mom to the list on page one.  Welcome!!!



Tracy, I love you!   
Pete and John don't pay you enough.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Congrats, CougarKat's mommy!  You get to travel with us!
Kathy, let her sit next to me at dinner...I'll tell her all about us.


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Tracy, I love you!
> Pete and John don't pay you enough.


 
I've been saying the same thing... (The paying part)  

Sorry to hear about your July, K/K... Mine s*cked, too. Personal health issues, Susan's dog; today my dryer quit working, paper cuts... 

I'm sure you'll still have fun. I'll see to it.. Mwwaahaaahaaaa....

  .


----------



## ALWAYSDISNEYDREAMING

I want to be in the parade too  I will also be staying at the Dolphin the night before the cruise (driving in from New York) and the two nights following the cruise.  I will have my car with me and will be driving to the port so a parade sounds like fun.  We definately need to decorate our cars maybe that can be a pre-cruise party/activity car decorating which will be followed by door decorating once we get on the ship.


----------



## ALWAYSDISNEYDREAMING

DisneyKevin said:


> Compulsive planners????
> 
> This group???
> 
> No way.



I can't wait to make my dinner reservations for the night before the cruise.  Have we hit the 180 day mark yet?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Kathy/Kim -- I am officially volunteering for the first "Someone Please Keep My Mom From Driving Me Crazy" shift.  Just let me know when and where!

I hope August is better for you and your little towel monkey.


----------



## Launchpad11B

We're going to the Dolphin for a few days after we get off the ship. Is anyone going to be at Disney after the cruise?


----------



## MerriePoppins

Kathy, glad your Mom is doing better and sorry it's been such a difficult month.  I'm glad July is over too.  Just remember....you won't be alone...there will be Dissssssssers to help you.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Launchpad11B said:


> We're going to the Dolphin for a few days after we get off the ship. Is anyone going to be at Disney after the cruise?



We'll be there thru Sunday.


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> Congrats, CougarKat's mommy!  You get to travel with us!
> Kathy, let her sit next to me at dinner...I'll tell her all about us.



I'm sure you will Mindy!  I'm sure you will. 



MenashaCorp said:


> I've been saying the same thing... (The paying part)
> 
> Sorry to hear about your July, K/K... Mine s*cked, too. Personal health issues, Susan's dog; today my dryer quit working, paper cuts...
> 
> I'm sure you'll still have fun. I'll see to it.. Mwwaahaaahaaaa....
> 
> .



Here's to a better August J-Kim!  



calypso*a*go-go said:


> Kathy/Kim -- I am officially volunteering for the first "Someone Please Keep My Mom From Driving Me Crazy" shift.  Just let me know when and where!
> 
> I hope August is better for you and your little towel monkey.



Lisa, thank you!  That is so very kind of you.  I figure I would give here a $100 and send her to the casino with John and Kevin. At with them, I know she'll make it back to the ship in time.    



MerriePoppins said:


> Kathy, glad your Mom is doing better and sorry it's been such a difficult month.  I'm glad July is over too.  Just remember....you won't be alone...there will be Dissssssssers to help you.


 Thank you Susan.  I hope August is better for you two. Don't let the gray haired Granny fool you.  She is a pistol who runs at one speed, fast!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Launchpad11B said:


> We're going to the Dolphin for a few days after we get off the ship. Is anyone going to be at Disney after the cruise?




We will be there until Saturday night. We are 99% we are staying at the Dolphin.

Becky


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Here's to a better August J-Kim!


 
Indeed!! 





kab407 said:


> Lisa, thank you! That is so very kind of you. I figure I would give here a $100 and send her to the casino with John and Kevin. At with them, I know she'll make it back to the ship in time.


 
Unless she's "Lettin it RIDE!!!!" With John's luck, she could be up a ton of ca$h and telling you to pick her up on the next trip!!


----------



## tmli

We are staying til Monday after the cruise


----------



## DisneyKevin

kab407 said:


> My Mom is joining me.
> 
> Mom: We should do another Disney Cruise.
> Me:
> Mom:  Not a long one thought. They have shorter one, right?
> Me: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh, yes I think so  .
> Mom: Don't they do 3 night cruises?
> Me:  Yup.
> Mom: Where does it go to?
> Me: Nassau and Castaway.
> Mom: Don't they have a 4-night.
> Me:    yup!
> Mom:  Where does that go to?
> Me: Nassau, Castaway and a sea day.
> Mom:  That's what we should do.  Why don't you look into it. Maybe April or May.
> Me:    OK.
> 
> Me:  So, are you serious about doing a cruise in the Spring?
> Mom:  Yes, but no a long one.  I don't want to bring a lot of cloths.
> Me: Well here's the deal, I have a cruise booked for May 10th already.  I sent an email to Tracy to get quote for adding you and getting a better room.
> Mom: I really want a room with a verandah, who's Tracy and who are you going on a cruise with?
> Me:  Do you remember meeting John and Kevin back in May at DTD?
> Mom: Yes.
> Me: Them and the Podcast that they are on.  The DisBoards is sponsoring a cruise on May 10th.
> Mom:  How many are going and do you know any of them?
> Me: Over 200 and I've met a couple of them.
> Mom: This isn't a cult thing is it?
> Me: Do you want to go or not?
> Mom: Sure, it sounds like fun.  Will they have things planned?
> Me: I think there are things in the works.
> Mom: When are we leaving?
> Me:
> 
> The past day I've been peppered with question of where are we staying before the cruise and are we going to stay after. What things are planned during the cruise. Maybe we can go to the Atlantis and see what it looks like and walk thru the casino What seating will we have for dinner, who do you think they'll seat us with?
> 
> So, my Mom is joining me.  There better be plenty of rum on this cruise.



I have had very similar conversations over and over and over.

Mom: You dont know any of these people?
Me: I've met a lot of them. You've met some of them.
Mom: And they like you enough to go on vacation with you?
Me: They like John better.
Mom: Why do they like John better?
Me: I was joking with you.
Mom: So they do like you.
Me: I guess.
Mom: Are they always going to go with you?
Me: Yes Mom, I am now going to travel EVERYWHERE with 300 of my friends
Mom: That seems like it might get difficult.

I understand your frustration. Trust me.


----------



## klam_chowder

kab407 said:


> My Mom is joining me.
> 
> July was a nightmare. As a couple of you know, my Mom had surgery a few weeks back.  What was suppose to be something routine, ended up being much more serious then any of us thought. It was hope and pray for the best but prepare for the worse.  My Mom's surgery went fine, what they thought was the problem was indeed true.  However, it was caught in time. Her prognosis is excellent and the Dr predicts her to live a long and healthy life so that she can continue to drive us crazy. Every post-surgerical problem that could go wrong has happened. We thought she was going to end up in the hospital again because of infection.  She's come thru it though. I've been spending a lot of time at her house helping and getting her Dr. appointments.
> 
> OK, you're wondering, where is this going?
> 
> This past Thursday, I was making dinner when she calls me into the TV room. She had on the Travel Channel.  And what was on the TC you ask? A DCL special. The conversation went as follows:
> 
> Mom: We should do another Disney Cruise.
> Me:
> Mom:  Not a long one thought. They have shorter one, right?
> Me: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh, yes I think so  .
> Mom: Don't they do 3 night cruises?
> Me:  Yup.
> Mom: Where does it go to?
> Me: Nassau and Castaway.
> Mom: Don't they have a 4-night.
> Me:    yup!
> Mom:  Where does that go to?
> Me: Nassau, Castaway and a sea day.
> Mom:  That's what we should do.  Why don't you look into it. Maybe April or May.
> Me:    OK.
> 
> What immediately runs thru my mind: Crap     What am going to do?  There is no way I can get on the Wonder and not tell her.  CRAP!     TRRRRAAAAAACCCCCCYYYYYY!!!!!!!
> 
> Off an email went to Tracy to get a quote to add on Mom and upgrade the room.
> 
> So last night we're sitting ouside and I bring up the subject of the cruise.
> 
> Me:  So, are you serious about doing a cruise in the Spring?
> Mom:  Yes, but no a long one.  I don't want to bring a lot of cloths.
> Me: Well here's the deal, I have a cruise booked for May 10th already.  I sent an email to Tracy to get quote for adding you and getting a better room.
> Mom: I really want a room with a verandah, who's Tracy and who are you going on a cruise with?
> Me:  Do you remember meeting John and Kevin back in May at DTD?
> Mom: Yes.
> Me: Them and the Podcast that they are on.  The DisBoards is sponsoring a cruise on May 10th.
> Mom:  How many are going and do you know any of them?
> Me: Over 200 and I've met a couple of them.
> Mom: This isn't a cult thing is it?
> Me: Do you want to go or not?
> Mom: Sure, it sounds like fun.  Will they have things planned?
> Me: I think there are things in the works.
> Mom: When are we leaving?
> Me:
> 
> The past day I've been peppered with question of where are we staying before the cruise and are we going to stay after. What things are planned during the cruise. Maybe we can go to the Atlantis and see what it looks like and walk thru the casino What seating will we have for dinner, who do you think they'll seat us with?
> 
> So, my Mom is joining me.  There better be plenty of rum on this cruise.



I feel your pain but I couldn't help LOL when I read it - I really liked your escalating use of   

 to you...it's a Disney cruise - you'll have a fab time! (or the moo-gee-toes will help mask the memories  



calypso*a*go-go said:


> We'll be there thru Sunday.



ditto

cheers,


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

DisneyKevin said:


> I have had very similar conversations over and over and over.
> 
> Mom: You dont know any of these people?
> Me: I've met a lot of them. You've met some of them.
> Mom: And they like you enough to go on vacation with you?
> Me: They like John better.
> Mom: Why do they like John better?
> Me: I was joking with you.
> Mom: So they do like you.
> Me: I guess.
> Mom: Are they always going to go with you?
> Me: Yes Mom, I am now going to travel EVERYWHERE with 300 of my friends
> Mom: That seems like it might get difficult.
> 
> I understand your frustration. Trust me.



What's funny is now that I know what your voice sounds like...I can really "hear" you having this conversation and can insert eye-rolls and head shakes as necessary.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

Kathy and Kevin -- try having one of those conversations with a brand new boss! So I walk in her office for the very first time and see a b & w picture of Walt with the castle behind him in construction and I just love it so I tell her so. She then informs me that she's a Disney freak. What? I'm a Disney freak! (or I really prefer Disney enthusiast, but she did say it first so I guess it's okay  ) Anyway, we talk about our long love of all things Disney and I find out she's never been on the cruise. She's afraid that it will be overrun with kids. So I tell her about our podcast cruise. She's heard of podcasts before but not ours (do you hear me? I'm talking about it like I own it!) so I try to explain how 200+ people are all getting together to do the cruise and many of us are putting our kids in lockers or just leaving them at home. She still seemed a bit eneasy so I was telling her how fantastic everyone was and suggested she just listen to the show but then realized it was the email show with the whole polar bear thing so I had to go back and tell her to listen to several shows as one show may not be a good representation of one's sense of humor (bty -- this was me ---> ) I sent her the link with the prices but she hasn't come around to discuss the actual cruise yet. I figured I'd give her a bit of time to think about it first....


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> I have had very similar conversations over and over and over.
> 
> Mom: You dont know any of these people?
> Me: I've met a lot of them. You've met some of them.
> Mom: And they like you enough to go on vacation with you?
> Me: They like John better.
> Mom: Why do they like John better?
> Me: I was joking with you.
> Mom: So they do like you.
> Me: I guess.
> Mom: Are they always going to go with you?
> Me: Yes Mom, I am now going to travel EVERYWHERE with 300 of my friends
> Mom: That seems like it might get difficult.
> 
> I understand your frustration. Trust me.




Kevin, having had the pleasure of meeting your Mom and Dad I can picture this conversation happening!


----------



## pershing

Launchpad11B said:


> We're going to the Dolphin for a few days after we get off the ship. Is anyone going to be at Disney after the cruise?



We're staying at the Dolphin after the cruise thru Sunday! 

I'm game to decorate the car, although mine is a rental. Is it illegal to put a low sign in the bottom of your back windshield?


----------



## kab407

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Kathy and Kevin -- try having one of those conversations with a brand new boss! So I walk in her office for the very first time and see a b & w picture of Walt with the castle behind him in construction and I just love it so I tell her so. She then informs me that she's a Disney freak. What? I'm a Disney freak! (or I really prefer Disney enthusiast, but she did say it first so I guess it's okay  ) Anyway, we talk about our long love of all things Disney and I find out she's never been on the cruise. She's afraid that it will be overrun with kids. So I tell her about our podcast cruise. She's heard of podcasts before but not ours (do you hear me? I'm talking about it like I own it!) so I try to explain how 200+ people are all getting together to do the cruise and many of us are putting our kids in lockers or just leaving them at home. She still seemed a bit eneasy so I was telling her how fantastic everyone was and suggested she just listen to the show but then realized it was the email show with the whole polar bear thing so I had to go back and tell her to listen to several shows as one show may not be a good representation of one's sense of humor (bty -- this was me ---> ) I sent her the link with the prices but she hasn't come around to discuss the actual cruise yet. I figured I'd give her a bit of time to think about it first....



Cruising with my Mom is one thing.  My boss....


----------



## scarlett873

We'll have a rental too, but i'm not opposed to decorating, as long as it doesn't damage the car, of course... Podcast Cruise or Bust!!

I will be having that conversation in December once the surprise is revealed to our traveling companions! They already think i'm certifiably nuts anyway, so imagine my conversation with them as to why we are going on this particular cruise!


----------



## Yvet

We are staying at the Dolphin after the cruise untill the 18th.

Maybe we can put all those mothers together and maybe they will find eachother....
I can immagine a conversation like this....

mom1. Hmmmm i'm sitting here and i don't understand why.
mom2. Yeah me too.
mom1. Is your daughter also here for that vacation with all those straingers??
mom2. Yeah she is, i can't understand why....
mom1. She told me something about a podcast, i don't understand a bit of that.
mom2. No me neither.
mom3. Heey are you also relatives from all those people that listen to there little things that lookes like a pack of sigarettes???
mom1 and 2. yeah we are.
mom3. I don't understand a bit off this whole thing.
mom1. No we were discussing that also, let's have a drink at the bar and let meet eachother bether......
mom 2. Yeahhhhh i could use a mo gee toe.
mom3. Mjammie a bit of rum...........


** okay just to let you know how disturbed i am...
When i imagine this and writing it down, i can hear and see it happening in full color and with moving images..


----------



## Madi100

DisneyKevin said:


> I have had very similar conversations over and over and over.
> 
> Mom: You dont know any of these people?
> Me: I've met a lot of them. You've met some of them.
> Mom: And they like you enough to go on vacation with you?
> Me: They like John better.
> Mom: Why do they like John better?
> Me: I was joking with you.
> Mom: So they do like you.
> Me: I guess.
> Mom: Are they always going to go with you?
> Me: Yes Mom, I am now going to travel EVERYWHERE with 300 of my friends
> Mom: That seems like it might get difficult.
> 
> I understand your frustration. Trust me.



What a good mom.  She's concerned about you being liked by all the kids.  

By the way, if we're going on all vacations with you, when's the next time you're doing Adventures by Disney??


----------



## mommyceratops

DisneyKevin said:


> I have had very similar conversations over and over and over.
> 
> Mom: You dont know any of these people?
> Me: I've met a lot of them. You've met some of them.
> Mom: And they like you enough to go on vacation with you?
> Me: They like John better.
> Mom: Why do they like John better?
> Me: I was joking with you.
> Mom: So they do like you.
> Me: I guess.
> Mom: Are they always going to go with you?
> Me: Yes Mom, I am now going to travel EVERYWHERE with 300 of my friends
> Mom: That seems like it might get difficult.
> 
> I understand your frustration. Trust me.



And your Bestest Best Friend in the whole wide world (next to John of course   ) 

Good thing my family understands my obession, my MIL now just laughs at me when I tell her something and talk like you were in my living room having lunch with me


----------



## Madi100

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Kathy and Kevin -- try having one of those conversations with a brand new boss! So I walk in her office for the very first time and see a b & w picture of Walt with the castle behind him in construction and I just love it so I tell her so. She then informs me that she's a Disney freak. What? I'm a Disney freak! (or I really prefer Disney enthusiast, but she did say it first so I guess it's okay  ) Anyway, we talk about our long love of all things Disney and I find out she's never been on the cruise. She's afraid that it will be overrun with kids. So I tell her about our podcast cruise. She's heard of podcasts before but not ours (do you hear me? I'm talking about it like I own it!) so I try to explain how 200+ people are all getting together to do the cruise and many of us are putting our kids in lockers or just leaving them at home. She still seemed a bit eneasy so I was telling her how fantastic everyone was and suggested she just listen to the show but then realized it was the email show with the whole polar bear thing so I had to go back and tell her to listen to several shows as one show may not be a good representation of one's sense of humor (bty -- this was me ---> ) I sent her the link with the prices but she hasn't come around to discuss the actual cruise yet. I figured I'd give her a bit of time to think about it first....




Yeah, well, I was dumb enough to mention it to my neighbor who has three kids.  Two of them live at my house and the other one torments the heck out of my DD.  I have got the worst headache from beating my head against the wall over that one.  The one girl is here so much she hardly ever knocks anymore.  And, she just helps herself to anything and everything in my house, including the food DH might be eating.  They have no dad, and DH feels sorry for anyone without a dad, because he didn't have one.  I'm thinking of emailing Tracy to have her tell them that the cruise is full if they ask to join our group.


----------



## fakereadhed

Launchpad11B said:


> We're going to the Dolphin for a few days after we get off the ship. Is anyone going to be at Disney after the cruise?



We will be there for a couple of days after the cruise. My DH only tolerates Disney, so I figure the least I can do for him is give him some time at Cocoa Beach, Brevard Zoo, and KSC while we're there. I figure it will be more fun to do that stuff before the cruise, but I need to fit in WDW somewhere, so after it is!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

At Dolphin 2 nights before and 3 nights afterwards (got to find those AA meetings)


----------



## kab407

TheBeadPirate said:


> At Dolphin 2 nights before and 3 nights afterwards (got to find those AA meetings)



When you find them, let me know.  I may needing some help........


----------



## DVCsince02

Hi everyone!

Anyone know of any "excursions" you can take in Nassau that are an underwater walk with diving helmet?


----------



## MenashaCorp

Madi100 said:


> Yeah, well, I was dumb enough to mention it to my neighbor who has three kids. *Two of them live at my house and the other one torments the heck out of my DD. I have got the worst headache from beating my head against the wall over that one. The one girl is here so much she hardly ever knocks anymore. And, she just helps herself to anything and everything in my house, including the food DH might be eating*. They have no dad, and DH feels sorry for anyone without a dad, because he didn't have one. I'm thinking of emailing Tracy to have her tell them that the cruise is full if they ask to join our group.


 

They make lockers for home use...


----------



## Madi100

MenashaCorp said:


> They make lockers for home use...



I've tried.  DH keeps letting them out.


----------



## Yvet

Ohw the lockers are for the kids........    

Hmmm i believed for several years now (and used them for several years) that they where for your DH..... Hmmmm.  
Ah well it worked out perfect so it has a multiple usage....


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Yvet said:


> Ohw the lockers are for the kids........
> 
> Hmmm i believed for several years now (and used them for several years) that they where for your DH..... Hmmmm.
> Ah well it worked out perfect so it has a multiple usage....



Yes...the lockers are now part of the "Leave a Legacy" promotion -- your DH uses it until you are ready to let him out, then the kids inherit it.


----------



## pershing

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Yes...the lockers are now part of the "Leave a Legacy" promotion -- your DH uses it until you are ready to let him out, then the kids inherit it.



See, I don't get this at all on DCL! When I show up at the kids clubs, my 3 DS's look at me as if I was a stranger, or even worse, with a _hell, no I ain't going_ look-

'what, leave? Why?'

'I don't care if we're at some dumb Island! Can't I stay on the ship?'

Me, 'No, you can't stay on the ship!...'cause we paid alot of money to see these dumb Islands, that's why!'

(adding to say-my ds's are very spoiled when it comes to living near beaches and the seashore in general! Obviously they take it for granted.)

It's actually easier for me to bring them with me, then arrange for their care while I'm gone. I don't worry about having to care for them onboard. Like I've said before, I can't even get them to sit and eat dinner with me, which upsets the servers to no end. All in all, it's a perfect vacation for a single mom though. I can't think of one better!


----------



## Stevegriswold

Hi,

We will be on the PodCast Cruise and I had a question about booking Palo.

This is our first Disney Cruise and we have a daughter that will have just turned 4 a few days before we sail.

One night I would like to plan dinner at Palo with just my wife and I. 

1) What night is best (don't want to miss a great Disney show)
2) What time is best?  I just don't want to book this and then find out I booked the same time that X event is going on.
3) When is the earliest to call and book?  Do you book via Dreams or call Disney?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## winotracy

Stevegriswold said:


> Hi,
> 
> We will be on the PodCast Cruise and I had a question about booking Palo.
> 
> This is our first Disney Cruise and we have a daughter that will have just turned 4 a few days before we sail.
> 
> One night I would like to plan dinner at Palo with just my wife and I.
> 
> 1) What night is best (don't want to miss a great Disney show)
> 2) What time is best?  I just don't want to book this and then find out I booked the same time that X event is going on.
> 3) When is the earliest to call and book?  Do you book via Dreams or call Disney?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve



Hi Steve.  With this being your first cruise, the soonest you'll be able to book Palo will be February 24, 2009 at midnight, but your reservation must be paid in full by this date.  You will make these reservations on Disney's website (can only be done online).

My guess is that it really isn't going to matter which date you set for Palo.  Every night there is a show and dinner.  If you eat early you will have a nice view, but have have trouble making the late show.  If you eat later, you will be able to make the early show (usually at 6 or 6:30).  

Tracy


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

winotracy said:


> My guess is that it really isn't going to matter which date you set for Palo.  Every night there is a show and dinner.  If you eat early you will have a nice view, but have have trouble making the late show.  If you eat later, you will be able to make the early show (usually at 6 or 6:30).
> 
> Tracy



I think that's why I'm going to try for brunch!


----------



## MenashaCorp

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I think that's why I'm going to try for brunch!


 
I'm trying for both... Just need to figure how much (if any) of the rotation is predictable...  Is the duplicate night always 2 and 3?  (Ex: TPPA  for Tritons, Parrot/Parrot, Animators or PAAT for Parrot, Ani/Ani, Tritons)?

I think I've figured out the brunch day...


----------



## winotracy

Brunch will only be on Wednesday as that is the day at sea.  Brunch will be more difficult to get than dinner since there are four dinners but only one brunch.

Personally, I love brunch, but I hate that it takes time out of the day at sea.  We're doing brunch on the Panama Canal cruise because we have 8 days to do it, but on the five night cruise we only have one so we opted out for that one.  It was weird too because since we are in concierge, we could prebook at 105 days so every time was available for brunch and dinner but we didn't book anything  

Just in case anyone is keeping track - we leave in 10 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disneyholic family

MenashaCorp said:


> I'm trying for both... Just need to figure how much (if any) of the rotation is predictable...  Is the duplicate night always 2 and 3?  (Ex: TPPA  for Tritons, Parrot/Parrot, Animators or PAAT for Parrot, Ani/Ani, Tritons)?
> 
> I think I've figured out the brunch day...



on our last cruise, the duplicate was the last night....but that was about 4 years ago...

i can't remember our rotation....it was something like PATP.....something like that....anyway, the duplicate was the last night (same as the first night) on our cruise, but maybe they've changed that to reduce the palo crush..

as for palo's - we had brunch on the day at sea (the last day as i recall)...
we took the opening time slot....it was very very very nice...all 4 of us ate there (DH, DD, DS and me)....
i'm planning on trying for the brunch again....i know my mom and sister will enjoy it...


----------



## kab407

Only one brunch seating?  I love Palo brunch. 




winotracy said:


> Just in case anyone is keeping track - we leave in 10 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tracy, you're going a a cruise?  Why have you been keeping this a secret from us?


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> Tracy, you're going a a cruise?  Why have you been keeping this a secret from us?



Sorry, I thought I told you


----------



## scarlett873

When will we find out the dining rotation? When we board? 

We want to do Palo too, just not sure what night. I don't want to miss any festivities in the dining rooms!


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> When will we find out the dining rotation? When we board?
> 
> We want to do Palo too, just not sure what night. I don't want to miss any festivities in the dining rooms!



When we board.


----------



## scarlett873

winotracy said:


> When we board.


That's what I thought...lol


----------



## DVCsince02

DVCsince02 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Anyone know of any "excursions" you can take in Nassau that are an underwater walk with diving helmet?



Bumping for an answer.  Tracy, do you know of any places that do this?


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> Bumping for an answer.  Tracy, do you know of any places that do this?



I'm sorry I don't.  I just checked on the excursions offered from DCL and there isn't one.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

kab407 said:


> So, my Mom is joining me.  There better be plenty of rum on this cruise.


 Awwwww, c'mon over honey, there's plenty at our place(but I bet you already knew that, right?!? ) We're on deck 6 see if Tracy can get you close to us so you don't have to walk that far! 

I think it's great you're bringing Mom along!



DisneyKevin said:


> I have had very similar conversations over and over and over.
> 
> Mom: You dont know any of these people?
> Me: I've met a lot of them. You've met some of them.
> Mom: And they like you enough to go on vacation with you?
> Me: They like John better.
> Mom: Why do they like John better?
> Me: I was joking with you.
> Mom: So they do like you.
> Me: I guess.
> Mom: Are they always going to go with you?
> Me: Yes Mom, I am now going to travel EVERYWHERE with 300 of my friends
> Mom: That seems like it might get difficult.
> 
> I understand your frustration. Trust me.



 I love you both equally. 

But when John cracks a joke I never expect it and so produces laughs that generally send some drinkable liquid (usually Diet Coke, which is blessed by the gods, by the way) spewing across the room.



pershing said:


> We're staying at the Dolphin after the cruise thru Sunday!
> 
> I'm game to decorate the car, although mine is a rental. Is it illegal to put a low sign in the bottom of your back windshield?



Since when did legalities enter in to this?!? We've started our decorating list. We'll be the "Pirat-nator" car...... 



Madi100 said:


> What a good mom.  She's concerned about you being liked by all the kids.
> 
> By the way, if we're going on all vacations with you, when's the next time you're doing Adventures by Disney??



And can we do the VIP tour at DL? I want to see Soarin from the back side.



kab407 said:


> When you find them, let me know.  I may needing some help........



C'mon over, we'll carpool. Settle Mom by the pool with a cabana boy......hmm, now there's some possibilities........ 


Lori

The non-OCD car parade decoration planner


----------



## scarlett873

Great...now I need to add car decorating to my planning list!! You people are killing me...


Still trying to think of something remotely interesting for a fish extender exchange. I thought I had the best idea in the world...until I realized just how expensive it would be...lol...still trying to figure out a way that I can pull it off though! Lord knows I have enough time to figure it out!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

scarlett873 said:


> Great...now I need to add car decorating to my planning list!! You people are killing me...
> 
> 
> Still trying to think of something remotely interesting for a fish extender exchange. I thought I had the best idea in the world...until I realized just how expensive it would be...lol...still trying to figure out a way that I can pull it off though! Lord knows I have enough time to figure it out!



Just one more little detail to wrap your mind around.... 

I got a dry erase board for the cabin door yesterday and Rick looks at it and goes...."What? Only one?!?"

Whatta Goober! 

Lori


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> Great...now I need to add car decorating to my planning list!! You people are killing me...
> 
> 
> Still trying to think of something remotely interesting for a fish extender exchange. I thought I had the best idea in the world...until I realized just how expensive it would be...lol...still trying to figure out a way that I can pull it off though! Lord knows I have enough time to figure it out!


 

B/K...considering your talents, I have your car project for our parade..







     



In case anyone thinks I created this and meant the words on the cake directed toward Brandie (which I obviously didn't), go watch the movie Animal House...

It's a pirate thing, too if y'all remember Belushi's costume....


----------



## DVCsince02

Now that's what I'm talkin' 'bout!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MenashaCorp said:


> B/K...considering your talents, I have your car project for our parade..



Do you have this with John Belushi coming out dressed as the pirate? I'd like to make it a door sign for the cabin! Change the "eat me" to "DISboards"


----------



## scarlett873

MenashaCorp said:


> B/K...considering your talents, I have your car project for our parade..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone thinks I created this and meant the words on the cake directed toward Brandie (which I obviously didn't), go watch the movie Animal House...
> 
> It's a pirate thing, too if y'all remember Belushi's costume....


----------



## MenashaCorp

TheBeadPirate said:


> Do you have this with John Belushi coming out dressed as the pirate? I'd like to make it a door sign for the cabin! Change the "eat me" to "DISboards"


 
Belushi emerged from the "Deathmobile" after the cake had already been cut.  I could find his image separately...


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MenashaCorp said:


> Belushi emerged from the "Deathmobile" after the cake had already been cut.  I could find his image separately...




Nah, I can photoshop it when I get around to it....you are just my inspiration.  I'd totally forgotten about this...


Lori


----------



## MenashaCorp

TheBeadPirate said:


> Do you have this with John Belushi coming out dressed as the pirate? I'd like to make it a door sign for the cabin! Change the "eat me" to "DISboards"


 

Best I can find while at work...


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Thanks! I captured both to play with!

Just FYI- (Warning OCD Planner suggestion)

Vista Print is doing a huge freebie blowout if you want cards, notepads, car magnets, etc. You pay shipping. We've used them before for the store and they're great! I think I'll be putting in a "themed" order with co-ordinating hand out cards, door magnet, note pad, etc..... 

Yep, I'm a passive-aggresive obsessive-compulsive manic-depressive DIS fan....... but then again, aren't we all?


----------



## scarlett873

TheBeadPirate said:


> Just one more little detail to wrap your mind around....
> 
> I got a dry erase board for the cabin door yesterday and Rick looks at it and goes...."What? Only one?!?"
> 
> Whatta Goober!
> 
> Lori


I think my head's going to explode with all of this stuff to plan!  

I have been playing in photoshop, trying to figure it out so that I can make stuff to decorate our cabin door and i've come to the realization that I suck at photoshop.  I'm trying...and i'm getting better...although I was quite proud of myself the other night. I figured out how to get rid of unwanted text on an image! Ok...I had a little help from DH, but I still figured out how to do it!! I'm also figuring out how to create a word from a picture...mask is the technical term, I guess. I need to sit down with my Photoshop Elements for Dummies book while I have the program in front of me to learn it. I gotta have cool/cute magnets for our cabin door too!


----------



## MenashaCorp

TheBeadPirate said:


> Nah, I can photoshop it when I get around to it....you are just my inspiration. I'd totally forgotten about this...
> 
> 
> Lori


 


MenashaCorp said:


> Best I can find while at work...


 
I'm a muse!!!   Caption ideas?  NO REFILLS!!! NO POOL HOPPING!!!

SAVE THE AC!!! TEAMBUILDING S*CKS!!!.... will brainstorm later...


----------



## scarlett873

MenashaCorp said:


> I'm a muse!!!   Caption ideas?  NO REFILLS!!! NO POOL HOPPING!!!
> 
> SAVE THE AC!!! TEAMBUILDING S*CKS!!!.... will brainstorm later...


----------



## TheBeadPirate

scarlett873 said:


> I think my head's going to explode with all of this stuff to plan!
> 
> I have been playing in photoshop, trying to figure it out so that I can make stuff to decorate our cabin door and i've come to the realization that I suck at photoshop.  I'm trying...and i'm getting better...although I was quite proud of myself the other night. I figured out how to get rid of unwanted text on an image! Ok...I had a little help from DH, but I still figured out how to do it!! I'm also figuring out how to create a word from a picture...mask is the technical term, I guess. I need to sit down with my Photoshop Elements for Dummies book while I have the program in front of me to learn it. I gotta have cool/cute magnets for our cabin door too!



Yep, I say I'll do it, but I'll keep putting it off until eventually I'll head over to the DISigns board and have one of them do it for me. 

they're a really nice group over there...


----------



## DVCsince02

Hey folks.  In my planning mode again.  

Tracy had a great idea.  Maybe a few of us should go in together for our fish extender gifts.  That way we can give/get a better gifts instead 100 pens.

Anyone want to do this?


----------



## robind

DVCsince02 said:


> Hey folks.  In my planning mode again.
> 
> Tracy had a great idea.  Maybe a few of us should go in together for our fish extender gifts.  That way we can give/get a better gifts instead 100 pens.
> 
> Anyone want to do this?



I like that idea, plus the people that go together can split out passing out of the gifts.  I was thinking about delivering 100+ items - that could take hours.


----------



## MenashaCorp

DVCsince02 said:


> Hey folks. In my planning mode again.
> 
> Tracy had a great idea. Maybe a few of us should go in together for our fish extender gifts. That way we can give/get a better gifts instead 100 pens.
> 
> Anyone want to do this?


 
If I get you on my list, I'm telling ya - you'd better line them fish extender pockets with plastic 'cuz yer gettin 
 Day 1
 Day 2
 Day 3
 Day 4
 Day 5


----------



## DVCsince02

MenashaCorp said:


> If I get you on my list, I'm telling ya - you'd better line them fish extender pockets with plastic 'cuz yer gettin
> Day 1
> Day 2
> Day 3
> Day 4
> Day 5



   

You know they come in snack packs...... LOL

So who's in with me???  Maybe 5 or so and we'll split the costs and floors.


----------



## kab407

TheBeadPirate said:


> Awwwww, c'mon over honey, there's plenty at our place(but I bet you already knew that, right?!? ) We're on deck 6 see if Tracy can get you close to us so you don't have to walk that far!
> 
> I think it's great you're bringing Mom along!
> 
> 
> C'mon over, we'll carpool. Settle Mom by the pool with a cabana boy......hmm, now there's some possibilities........



Thanks Lori!  i can't wait to meet you and Rick.  With Annie joining me, I've upgraded the room. We are now on deck 6.  We could be your neighbors! I'll be more then happy to share the wine, rum, vodka, moonshine.......

I'm sending my Mom to the casino with John and Kevin.  I'll keep the cabana boy for myself!  I mean, after all, I will need some help getting sunscreen  on my back and shoulders. Isn't that what cabana boys do?!?!?!?


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> You know they come in snack packs...... LOL
> 
> So who's in with me???  Maybe 5 or so and we'll split the costs and floors.


So...like what are we talking about? I assume that we'd go in on the gifts together...but how would that work? And what kinds of things would we be looking at doing?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Save a seat for me in Chat tonight you guys -- I've got to take DS to the dentist and hope I make it back in time.


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> Thanks Lori!  i can't wait to meet you and Rick.  With Annie joining me, I've upgraded the room. We are now on deck 6.  We could be your neighbors! I'll be more then happy to share the wine, rum, vodka, moonshine.......
> 
> I'm sending my Mom to the casino with John and Kevin.  I'll keep the cabana boy for myself!  I mean, after all, I will need some help getting sunscreen  on my back and shoulders. *Isn't that what cabana boys do?!?!?!? *



Yes....and bring you drinks...two at a time.  The ones with the little umbrellas in them.  Oh and don't forget, it's very important that sunscreen be reapplied every few hours !!!!!!  EVERY FEW HOURS.....at least.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

... Wonder if Tracy can arrange a limo (no better make it a super-stretch limo) to cart all intrested parties to the Casino and return us as soon as we have lost all of our money? 

In an ideal world the limo would have Bloody Marys and / or Dole Whips available for the trip over to Atlantis... We could do a podcast segment on "let it ride" and explain that even the odds do not favor the player certain people (who shall go nameless John) seem to be able to overcome the odds. 

We should have ample tine to tape said segment as we will lose our money first (overachievers)..

For entertainment on the return trip we could see how long it takes Mindy to stuff Will in a duffle bag...


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> Yes....and bring you drinks...two at a time.  The ones with the little umbrellas in them.  Oh and don't forget, it's very important that sunscreen be reapplied every few hours !!!!!!  EVERY FEW HOURS.....at least.



 Come on over and join me in a cocktail!. Raul, another mai-tai please!



TheBeadPirate said:


> ... Wonder if Tracy can arrange a limo (no better make it a super-stretch limo) to cart all intrested parties to the Casino and return us as soon as we have lost all of our money?
> 
> In an ideal world the limo would have Bloody Marys and / or Dole Whips available for the trip over to Atlantis... We could do a podcast segment on "let it ride" and explain that even the odds do not favor the player certain people (who shall go nameless John) seem to be able to overcome the odds.
> 
> We should have ample tine to tape said segment as we will lose our money first (overachievers)..
> 
> For entertainment on the return trip we could see how long it takes Mindy to stuff Will in a duffle bag...


----------



## scarlett873

kab407 said:


> Thanks Lori!  i can't wait to meet you and Rick.  With Annie joining me, I've upgraded the room. We are now on deck 6.  We could be your neighbors! I'll be more then happy to share the wine, rum, vodka, moonshine.......
> 
> I'm sending my Mom to the casino with John and Kevin.  I'll keep the cabana boy for myself!  I mean, after all, I will need some help getting sunscreen  on my back and shoulders. Isn't that what cabana boys do?!?!?!?


She's gettin' it now!!  



MerriePoppins said:


> Yes....and bring you drinks...two at a time.  The ones with the little umbrellas in them.  Oh and don't forget, it's very important that sunscreen be reapplied every few hours !!!!!!  EVERY FEW HOURS.....at least.


 Never underestimate the importance of sunscreen. Make sure that cabana boy knows that it must be reapplied every two hours!   And to keep the drinks comin'!



TheBeadPirate said:


> ... Wonder if Tracy can arrange a limo (no better make it a super-stretch limo) to cart all intrested parties to the Casino and return us as soon as we have lost all of our money?
> 
> In an ideal world the limo would have Bloody Marys and / or Dole Whips available for the trip over to Atlantis... We could do a podcast segment on "let it ride" and explain that even the odds do not favor the player certain people (who shall go nameless John) seem to be able to overcome the odds.
> 
> We should have ample tine to tape said segment as we will lose our money first (overachievers)..
> 
> For entertainment on the return trip we could see how long it takes Mindy to stuff Will in a duffle bag...


----------



## MenashaCorp

MerriePoppins said:


> Yes....and bring you drinks...two at a time. The ones with the little umbrellas in them. Oh and don't forget, it's very important that sunscreen be reapplied every few hours !!!!!! EVERY FEW HOURS.....at least.


 

Cabana boys?.... Meet Mister Disney Vacation *CLUB!!!!*   . Hands off the DGf, Lotion Jockeys....


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MenashaCorp said:


> Cabana boys?.... Meet Mister Disney Vacation *CLUB!!!!*   . Hands off the DGf, Lotion Jockeys....




Just pass Susan's cabana boy this way. I'm a big girl, I'll need 2. One for lotion rubbin and one for potion getting from the bar.  


Pay no attention to nubile young men fawning in my wake.............


 

Lori  <------the GIRL Rick


----------



## DVCsince02

We married girls need a cabana boy once in a while.....


----------



## MenashaCorp

DVCsince02 said:


> We married girls need a cabana boy once in a while.....


 

Soooo... you're saying we fellas should have access to "Cabana Girls??"   

I'm just sayin'!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Only if you are married.... and in your case.... you are S.O.L.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

DVCsince02 said:


> Only if you are married.... and in your case.... you are S.O.L.



Susan Only Lotions?


----------



## MenashaCorp

DVCsince02 said:


> Only if you are married.... and in your case.... you are S.O.L.


 
Susan's Only Love? You are soooooo right, Jen/Kim! You take the !!



OK... Lisa can't have beaten me by more than a few seconds.... and I'm closer to the server.....


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Jen/Kim took the cake...can I have the pie?


----------



## DVCsince02

See... you are converting to cake.  Bwahahahahahaha!

So....  What is the day/night we log in to DCL at 12:01 to make our ressies?


----------



## MenashaCorp

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Jen/Kim took the cake...can I have the pie?


 

You bet!!  Banana Cream!! Right in the Face!!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

MenashaCorp said:


> You bet!!  Banana Cream!! Right in the Face!!!



Well as long as some of it hits my mouth I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## DVCsince02

Don't even know where to go from here....


----------



## MenashaCorp

DVCsince02 said:


> See... you are converting to cake. Bwahahahahahaha!
> 
> So.... What is the day/night we log in to DCL at 12:01 to make our ressies?


 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Booking Schedule is as follows:*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*105 Days in Advance* - Concierge Guests in Stateroom Categories 1 - 3 and guests who have reserved the _Romantic Escape At Sea_ Package[/FONT] Jan 25??
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*90 Days in Advance* - Castaway Cay Club Members (Repeat Guests) In any Stateroom Category[/FONT] Feb 9??
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*75 Days in Advance* - Stateroom Categories 4 - 12 Feb 24??[/FONT]
 I may be off one day either way....


----------



## scarlett873

Ok...so about this FE exchange stuff...

What ideas did anyone have for going-in-together kind of gifts? I might be interested in joining forces on this...


----------



## MenashaCorp

DVCsince02 said:


> Don't even know where to go from here....


 
The beach?


I have a question... Since you list DS#2 as "WDW Souvenir," will you be naming him accordingly?  "Saratoga?"  "Timeshare?"   "Wishes?"


----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Booking Schedule is as follows:*[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*105 Days in Advance* - Concierge Guests in Stateroom Categories 1 - 3 and guests who have reserved the _Romantic Escape At Sea_ Package[/FONT] Jan 25
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*90 Days in Advance* - Castaway Cay Club Members (Repeat Guests) In any Stateroom Category[/FONT] Feb 9
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*75 Days in Advance* - Stateroom Categories 4 - 12 Feb 24[/FONT]
> I may be off one day either way....



I took out the ?? as the dates are exactly correct.  Remember though, your reservations must be paid in full and this doesn't mean that you send in payment to DU and you are paid.  You have to get the confirmation from us that it has been applied at DCL so please give it at least a little business hours time to process.


----------



## MenashaCorp

winotracy said:


> I took out the ?? as the dates are exactly correct. Remember though, your reservations must be paid in full and this doesn't mean that you send in payment to DU and you are paid. You have to get the confirmation from us that it has been applied at DCL so please give it at least a little business hours time to process.


 

Shouldn't you be packing?     I was about to type "Where's tracy when you need her" and thought...Nah.... don't bug her-she's going on a cruise in a few days and BOOM!!!!!  There she is!!


----------



## DVCsince02

MenashaCorp said:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The Booking Schedule is as follows:*[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*105 Days in Advance* - Concierge Guests in Stateroom Categories 1 - 3 and guests who have reserved the _Romantic Escape At Sea_ Package[/FONT] Jan 25??
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*90 Days in Advance* - Castaway Cay Club Members (Repeat Guests) In any Stateroom Category[/FONT] Feb 9??
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*75 Days in Advance* - Stateroom Categories 4 - 12 Feb 24??[/FONT]
> I may be off one day either way....



You MUST have the exact date and time in EST so we won't pelt you when you board the ship.

I see after I posted, Tracy has confirmed!  So at 12:01am on the above dates we log in!



scarlett873 said:


> Ok...so about this FE exchange stuff...
> 
> What ideas did anyone have for going-in-together kind of gifts? I might be interested in joining forces on this...



I was researching "promotional items" via google.  A lot of good ideas there, but too costly for one person.  If we can get a group together, we can e-mail our ideas and dollar amounts we want to spend.  I don't mind heading up a group that may want share the cost of a better FE exhange.  I don't want to spoil any surprises as to what the gift may be on this thread.


----------



## robind

DVCsince02 said:


> I was researching "promotional items" via google.  A lot of good ideas there, but too costly for one person.  If we can get a group together, we can e-mail our ideas and dollar amounts we want to spend.  I don't mind heading up a group that may want share the cost of a better FE exhange.  I don't want to spoil any surprises as to what the gift may be on this thread.



I did the same thing and was thinking I didn't want to spoil the surprise.  As you say some can get a little pricy especially considering the number of people on our cruise - aren't we over 100 already?

So maybe we can get some groups together and the groups can bounce ideas off each other via e-mail.  I was hoping to wait until after the holidays to start thinking/working on this.

I thought I was a plan in advance type but you guys really have me beat. I'm still planning my Sept '08 trip.


----------



## robind

winotracy said:


> I took out the ?? as the dates are exactly correct.  Remember though, your reservations must be paid in full and this doesn't mean that you send in payment to DU and you are paid.  You have to get the confirmation from us that it has been applied at DCL so please give it at least a little business hours time to process.



They are really quick about getting the payments posted.  I had read about a very bad travel agent on another thread that held on to someone's payments and they couldn't book their excursions so I was just a little worried about that.  I made my final payment about a week before the 75 day mark and it was posted the next day.  It may have been sooner, but that's when I checked it.  DU did a great job


----------



## DVCsince02

MenashaCorp said:


> The beach?



I already told you in my major hi-jack post I was going to the beach this weekend! 



MenashaCorp said:


> I have a question... Since you list DS#2 as "WDW Souvenir," will you be naming him accordingly?  "Saratoga?"  "Timeshare?"   "Wishes?"



Our daughter has already named him.....  Coconut Blueberry

I think she watched a little too much Strawberry Shortcake that week, but she still insists that be his name, so CB for short.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> I was researching "promotional items" via google.  A lot of good ideas there, but too costly for one person.  If we can get a group together, we can e-mail our ideas and dollar amounts we want to spend.  I don't mind heading up a group that may want share the cost of a better FE exhange.  I don't want to spoil any surprises as to what the gift may be on this thread.


Good idea!



robind said:


> I did the same thing and was thinking I didn't want to spoil the surprise.  As you say some can get a little pricy especially considering the number of people on our cruise - aren't we over 100 already?
> 
> So maybe we can get some groups together and the groups can bounce ideas off each other via e-mail.  I was hoping to wait until after the holidays to start thinking/working on this.
> 
> I thought I was a plan in advance type but you guys really have me beat. I'm still planning my Sept '08 trip.


I truly need overplanner's anonymous! 

I guess if we can at least get an idea as to what we're looking at, then i'm game! We don't have to purchase anything until after the holidays...

I've got some small things that I would like to do, but maybe they can just be incorporated into a group gift!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

scarlett873 said:


> Good idea!
> 
> I truly need overplanner's anonymous!
> 
> I guess if we can at least get an idea as to what we're looking at, then i'm game! We don't have to purchase anything until after the holidays...
> 
> I've got some small things that I would like to do, but maybe they can just be incorporated into a group gift!



Do the group gift thing and then pick a special day and do the little tings then! I think Rick's picked something out for the Pirate day and sometihng different for the "At sea" day. I don't have classified clearance yet for that kind of data..... 

Lori


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

DVCsince02 said:


> Our daughter has already named him.....  Coconut Blueberry
> 
> I think she watched a little too much Strawberry Shortcake that week, but she still insists that be his name, so CB for short.



That could still work with J/K's line of thinking if by chance you stayed at the Caribbean Beach resort!


----------



## DVCsince02

Nope, SSR.  Is this TMI?!?!  LOL


Hey, I just noticed I got my DIS Supporter logo!!  YEAH!


----------



## MenashaCorp

DVCsince02 said:


> I already told you in my major hi-jack post I was going to the beach this weekend!


 
And I remembered!! How thoughtful am *I*??!?


OK, for the benefit of someone cursed (ahem...cough cough...splutter) with a MALE brain...  Could y'all explain how this FE exchange is supposed to work logistically? I have labored under the (apparent) misconception that small groups exchanged within themselves like a "Secret Santa."  Are we thinking that a few would provide _*lagniappe*_ for the many?



*Lagniappe* refers to "a small gift given to a customer by a merchant at the time of a purchase" (such as a 13th beignet when buying a dozen), or more broadly, "something given or obtained gratuitously or by way of good measure."


----------



## MenashaCorp

DVCsince02 said:


> Nope, SSR. Is this TMI?!?! LOL


 
As long as you don't name him "Hideaway"[1] or "Jacuzzi."    



[1](Can't name him "pullout couch...")


----------



## scarlett873

I'm not sure how many I was thinking about. Maybe at some point we can start a thread for the FE exchange so that we know how many will be participating...I'm guessing that not all 100+ cabins will participate.


----------



## DVCsince02

I saw this thread and I had to share....

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1912819


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

DVCsince02 said:


> I saw this thread and I had to share....
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1912819



If this Dole's a Whippin...Don't try to slip in!


----------



## DVCsince02

Here is directions for a FE.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=19646388&postcount=4915


----------



## winotracy

robind said:


> I did the same thing and was thinking I didn't want to spoil the surprise.  As you say some can get a little pricy especially considering the number of people on our cruise - aren't we over 100 already?
> 
> So maybe we can get some groups together and the groups can bounce ideas off each other via e-mail.  I was hoping to wait until after the holidays to start thinking/working on this.
> 
> I thought I was a plan in advance type but you guys really have me beat. I'm still planning my Sept '08 trip.



What I have seen the groups do before is decide how much each of you wants to pay for gifts and then multiply by the number of people contributing.  

I'll help with ideas when I get back.  I'll have two cruises of FE gifts to tell you all about.



robind said:


> They are really quick about getting the payments posted.  I had read about a very bad travel agent on another thread that held on to someone's payments and they couldn't book their excursions so I was just a little worried about that.  I made my final payment about a week before the 75 day mark and it was posted the next day.  It may have been sooner, but that's when I checked it.  DU did a great job



We are really quick with making the payments but I noticed one of the days was a Sunday or Monday.  I was just suggesting not to wait until 11:00 pm the night prior and then wonder why it's not paid in full.  I would say if it is a weekend, make sure it is paid by the Friday prior by 5pm Eastern to be safe.  There's also some times when a credit card has problems and that will give us time to notify you and get it corrected.  I had one yesterday that the credit card was declined.  I asked the agent to try it again and it went through.  You never know and you don't want to wait until the last minute to find out.  

Packing!?!?  I gotta get to packing!!!  Maybe if I didn't sleep in today


----------



## disneyholic family

winotracy said:


> What I have seen the groups do before is decide how much each of you wants to pay for gifts and then multiply by the number of people contributing.
> 
> I'll help with ideas when I get back.  I'll have two cruises of FE gifts to tell you all about.



Tracy (or anyone else who knows the answer),
when we get to the cruise, will we get a list of all the podcast participants along with their stateroom #'s?  In case, we want to run around to all 100 rooms....


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Just out of curiosity -- why do so many of the FE's pictured have so many pockets?  Is it to try and personalize it for individual family members or do you just end up in a group that's so big the pockets fill up really fast?


----------



## DVCsince02

Maybe both....


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> We married girls need a cabana boy once in a while.....



Why is this so funny coming from someone who is about to give birth!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Just out of curiosity -- why do so many of the FE's pictured have so many pockets? Is it to try and personalize it for individual family members or do you just end up in a group that's so big the pockets fill up really fast?


 
I learned l-o-n-g ago.... bigger stocking, takes MORE PRESENTS to look full!!!


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> As long as you don't name him "Hideaway"[1] or "Jacuzzi."
> 
> 
> 
> [1](Can't name him "pullout couch...")



 

I am speechless!  Good one J-Kim.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Just out of curiosity -- why do so many of the FE's pictured have so many pockets?  Is it to try and personalize it for individual family members or do you just end up in a group that's so big the pockets fill up really fast?



More room for cake....no, pie......no, cake.....no, minibottles.....no, pie

oh carp.....whatever!


Lori


----------



## scarlett873

TheBeadPirate said:


> More room for cake....no, pie......no, cake.....no, minibottles.....no, pie
> 
> oh carp.....whatever!
> 
> 
> Lori


More room for minibottles!!   I like that idea!! 

















We're such a bunch of drunkards...lol


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> More room for minibottles!!  I like that idea!!
> 
> **
> We're such a bunch of drunkards...lol


 

What you mean "We," kemo sabe?


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> More room for minibottles!!   I like that idea!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're such a bunch of drunkards...lol



Ya think?


----------



## winotracy

disneyholic family said:


> Tracy (or anyone else who knows the answer),
> when we get to the cruise, will we get a list of all the podcast participants along with their stateroom #'s?  In case, we want to run around to all 100 rooms....



I imagine we'll do something like this, at least with those who want to participate.


----------



## chickie

Okay you guys,
I haven't contributed to this thread in a while, but I have been TRYING to keep up with all of you. Shwew! Is it ever difficult! Boy, we go away for a little vacation and...WOW! It's taken me a couple of days to catch up. Ofcourse I have to try and get some work done somewhere in between pages. 

Anyway, I just wanted to let you all know that I think the FE is a great idea, and I'd be very interested in going in on a group exchange. I'm sure I'll chime in again when the plan-a-holics get more organized!(Which shouldn't take very long...)


----------



## halliesmommy01

chickie said:


> Okay you guys,
> I haven't contributed to this thread in a while, but I have been TRYING to keep up with all of you. Shwew! Is it ever difficult! Boy, we go away for a little vacation and...WOW! It's taken me a couple of days to catch up. Ofcourse I have to try and get some work done somewhere in between pages.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to let you all know that I think the FE is a great idea, and I'd be very interested in going in on a group exchange. I'm sure I'll chime in again when the plan-a-holics get more organized!(Which shouldn't take very long...)



WOOHOO another St Louisian!!! I did not realize you were going on the cruise. I am looking forward to meeting you.

Think we could bring some gooey butter cake for the FE's! or we could bring the Anheuser Busch products


----------



## scarlett873

My vote is for the Anheuser Busch products...


Signed,
Drunkard Brandie/Kim


----------



## Sharon Seattle

Just the two of use for the cruise.  We will be bring the whole family to WDW in August, 2009.  Looking so forward to the cruise and being with the DIS Unplugged group.


----------



## disneyholic family

Sharon Seattle said:


> Just the two of use for the cruise.  We will be bring the whole family to WDW in August, 2009.  Looking so forward to the cruise and being with the DIS Unplugged group.



*WELCOME ABOARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## winotracy

Hey everyone!  I don't want anyone to think I'm singling anyone out because I'm not  

I've gotten quite a few PMs lately about this cruise.  Please send any questions to me at Tracy@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com.  This is very important right now because when I head out in *7 days* I will not be able to get the DISBoards as much (have you tried to access the internet on the ships?).  

I will be checking and answering email while I'm gone.  Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## lttlmc3

Tracy, I love how you have to throw in that 7 days thing.  Lucky!!


----------



## winotracy

lttlmc3 said:


> Tracy, I love how you have to throw in that 7 days thing.  Lucky!!



Whoopsie!!  I meant to highlight my email address not the number of days I have left before I leave on vacation for *3 weeks*


----------



## kab407

Tracy, you're going on vacation?  Imagine that, the World Class DU Travel Agent taking a vacation! 

Hhhhhhmmmmmm....I wonder what you're doing?????  I hope it's Magical! 

Soooooo?  Are you packed yet????


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> My vote is for the Anheuser Busch products...
> 
> 
> Signed,
> Drunkard Brandie/Kim



And Cougar Kat hic!


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> Soooooo?  Are you packed yet????



     *NO*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scarlett873

winotracy said:


> Whoopsie!!  I meant to highlight my email address not the number of days I have left before I leave on vacation for *3 weeks*


I can't believe they are letting you take vacation when there are so many of us who will be in desperate need of help during this crucial planning period!! We don't have much time left before this podcast cruise and need every available milli-second for planning! We never know when we'll need our travel agent's expertise!! Woe to us...whatever will we do???


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> I can't believe they are letting you take vacation when there are so many of us who will be in desperate need of help during this crucial planning period!! We don't have much time left before this podcast cruise and need every available milli-second for planning! We never know when we'll need our travel agent's expertise!! Woe to us...whatever will we do???



Just Ask Kevin


----------



## scarlett873

Good answer!


----------



## ADP

Tracy - You haven't started packing yet?  We've already started packing for May in our Spring suitcase.  

Have a great time!


----------



## DVCsince02

halliesmommy01 said:


> Think we could bring some gooey butter cake for the FE's! or we could bring the Anheuser Busch products



I vote for the cake!



Sharon Seattle said:


> Just the two of use for the cruise.  We will be bring the whole family to WDW in August, 2009.  Looking so forward to the cruise and being with the DIS Unplugged group.



Welcome aboard and to the DIS!



winotracy said:


> Whoopsie!!  I meant to highlight my email address not the number of days I have left before I leave on vacation for *3 weeks*



Have a happy birthday and we want lots of pictures of you zip lining!



ADP said:


> Tracy - You haven't started packing yet?  We've already started packing for May in our _Spring _suitcase.



You have suitcases for the seasons?!?!?!?


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> Have a happy birthday and we want lots of pictures of you zip lining!



You don't want pictures of me on the burrow?     I actually mentioned to DH last night that I should make a special t-shirt for that day.  Can you help me with a slogan to put on the shirt?  I was thinking something like:

I'm tougher than this burrow!

Speedboat, Unimog, burrow, ziplining and rappelling... Will I make it to 40?

My face is cuter than my burrow (ok, I was actually thinking of another word for burrow).


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Tracy - say hi to Jean and Nancy and their other halfs for us. Say hi to Pete and Jenn too afterwards and be sure to take a lot of pictures!! So jealous. 

I think you posted just to rub in the fact that you are going away and the rest of us are stuck sitting at a desk, looking out a window at rain, rain and more rain!! 

Can't overly complain though as we are heading to WDW in just over a month!! 

Fiona


----------



## chickie

halliesmommy01 said:


> WOOHOO another St Louisian!!! I did not realize you were going on the cruise. I am looking forward to meeting you.
> 
> Think we could bring some gooey butter cake for the FE's! or we could bring the Anheuser Busch products



Hi Halliesmommy!
I was excited to see someone from STL also!  So, you are gonna do the big drive to Orlando, huh? Believe me, I have thought about it, too. If Southwest doesn't have any reasonable prices, we may decide to drive! I'm just not that good in the car for that long, though. I don't think DD would be very good on the trip, either. But, I guess as long as we had her Nintendo DS with us, she'd do fine. 

I've been trying to think of some St. Louis type things for the Fe's, too. Gooey Butter cake would be good, but it might get a little TOO gooey during the trip. And, I wish Anheuser Busch(or whatever it will be called by next May ) made mini bottles. That would be perfect!

Let me know if you come up with some great ideas, and I'll be thinking about it, too!


----------



## aaronmckie

winotracy said:


> You don't want pictures of me on the burrow?



*I* want pictures of you on the burrow! 
 Pete almost disconnected me when I mentioned you want a picture of you on your.... burrow for your blog (which thankfully got cut out)


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> You don't want pictures of me on the burrow?



I'd pay for a photo of you rappelling onto the burrow.  Or is that zip-lining onto the borrow?  

rope + burrow + pictures = the stuff great blogs are made of!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> Soooooo?  Are you packed yet????





winotracy said:


> *NO*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



(Just don't look into the really big suitcase...just bring it along)


----------



## halliesmommy01

See what one of the creative disser's on the cruise board taught me to do. I can't wait to use them






This one I did on my own while waiting for my program.


----------



## DVCsince02

Oh, I see the software you ordered came in.  They look awesome!!!  Let me know if you start taking requests!
Great job Becky!


----------



## halliesmommy01

DVCsince02 said:


> Oh, I see the software you ordered came in.  They look awesome!!!  Let me know if you start taking requests!
> Great job Becky!




I plan on taking requests. I will probably limit it to my friends on the Podcast cruise only because I work full time and go to school full time. If there is anything you like let me know. That goes for anyone.  

Becky


----------



## MenashaCorp

UrsulasShadow said:


> (Just don't look into the really big suitcase...just bring it along)


 

Umm... Is someone stowing away in the suitcase?? Or is that someone disposing of evidence???


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> Come on over and join me in a cocktail!. Raul, another mai-tai please!




I'll be there !!!    

.......this is gonna be a fun time......


----------



## scarlett873

halliesmommy01 said:


> I plan on taking requests. I will probably limit it to my friends on the Podcast cruise only because I work full time and go to school full time. If there is anything you like let me know. That goes for anyone.
> 
> Becky


I'm trying to learn photoshop...if I can figure it out, i'll be happy to help!


----------



## weaura

halliesmommy01 said:


> I plan on taking requests. I will probably limit it to my friends on the Podcast cruise only because I work full time and go to school full time. If there is anything you like let me know. That goes for anyone.
> 
> Becky



  What about people that just lurk? (Like me?)


----------



## lttlmc3

How are you guys making magnets??


----------



## UrsulasShadow

weaura said:


> What about people that just lurk? (Like me?)



OOO, outed!  Are you on the cruise???


----------



## disneyholic family

i don't know what the topic is - fish extenders? door magnets?

since i totally lack the creative gene, it's pretty much a given that there won't be anything on my door...

boring is my middle name....


----------



## Madi100

halliesmommy01 said:


> See what one of the creative disser's on the cruise board taught me to do. I can't wait to use them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one I did on my own while waiting for my program.



That is really cute!  I have no idea how to do stuff like that.


----------



## scarlett873

disneyholic family said:


> i don't know what the topic is - fish extenders? door magnets?
> 
> since i totally lack the creative gene, it's pretty much a given that there won't be anything on my door...
> 
> boring is my middle name....


Hey...you never know! Something just may appear on your door one day of the cruise! 

And as far as making the magnets, you can visit the DISigns board. They seem to have bunches of ready made stuff that can be personalized with your names, etc. All you would have to do is print them out and you can attach magnets to the back of the pictures! 

Give me some time to figure out photoshop and maybe I can help! 

As far as the FE, I can't really sew to save my life. Let me rephrase that...I can sew, but then i'd have to have my mom rip it apart and fix it the way it should have been done to begin with!  I've got a hook up for my FE though... There's always ebay too!


----------



## aaronmckie

Madi100 said:


> That is really cute!  I have no idea how to do stuff like that.



I know, I love the creative types (I even married one!).

Shanan just started doing this as well... I'm trying to coax her onto these boards (she mainly lurks around Creative DISigns).


----------



## weaura

UrsulasShadow said:


> OOO, outed!  Are you on the cruise???



Yes. My husband & I are coming on the cruise.  It's our first cruise ever, so we're very excited, but don't have much of a clue about what's going on.

These boards intimidate me - but I'm trying to come out of my shell. I don't know how to put info about myself over there in the line where you all have such cute things. Maybe I'll eventually figure it out  

I'll share a little bit about us though. We have been to Disneyland about 7 or 8 times over the years, and went to WDW for the first time in May 2007. I ended up in the Celebration Hospital   for 3 days during that vacation and don't remember too much about our time at WDW, so this is kind of a "make-up" trip. I'm hoping to remember this one.  

We have raised all of our children, so we don't have any to bring with us on the cruise. We're not planning to tell them we're going, because after what happened last year they don't like anything Disney. Sad, huh? 

Linda,

Oh, yeah we also live in the state of liquid sunshine (OR)


----------



## aaronmckie

weaura said:


> Yes. My husband & I are coming on the cruise.  It's our first cruise ever, so we're very excited, but don't have much of a clue about what's going on.
> 
> These boards intimidate me - but I'm trying to come out of my shell.



This will be Shanan and I's first cruise as well... we are SO excited  
Glad to see you posting, and everyone here is aggressively friendly, so don't worry at all.

Glad to have you aboard  


btw your cruise name will be Kim... don't ask


----------



## Tonya2426

weaura said:


> Yes. My husband & I are coming on the cruise.  It's our first cruise ever, so we're very excited, but don't have much of a clue about what's going on.
> 
> These boards intimidate me - but I'm trying to come out of my shell. I don't know how to put info about myself over there in the line where you all have such cute things. Maybe I'll eventually figure it out
> 
> I'll share a little bit about us though. We have been to Disneyland about 7 or 8 times over the years, and went to WDW for the first time in May 2007. I ended up in the Celebration Hospital  for 3 days during that vacation and don't remember too much about our time at WDW, so this is kind of a "make-up" trip. I'm hoping to remember this one.
> 
> We have raised all of our children, so we don't have any to bring with us on the cruise. We're not planning to tell them we're going, because after what happened last year they don't like anything Disney. Sad, huh?
> 
> Linda,
> 
> Oh, yeah we also live in the state of liquid sunshine (OR)


 
Welcome Aboard, New Kim!!!  

And don't worry about any hospitals this trip because there will be enough rum onboard to kill all of the germs or at least make you forget any pains you may have.


----------



## MenashaCorp

weaura said:


> Yes. My husband & I are coming on the cruise.  It's our first cruise ever, so we're very excited, but don't have much of a clue about what's going on.
> 
> These boards intimidate me - but I'm trying to come out of my shell. I don't know how to put info about myself over there in the line where you all have such cute things. Maybe I'll eventually figure it out


 
You will. Everyone one here started out as you are now and we all learned our way....If we can do it, so can you.  I started by reading the Frequently Asked Questions thread 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2770
in the Technical support forum (seen at the bottom of the main disboards page). Should speed things along. 




weaura said:


> I'll share a little bit about us though. We have been to Disneyland about 7 or 8 times over the years, and went to WDW for the first time in May 2007. I ended up in the Celebration Hospital  for 3 days during that vacation and don't remember too much about our time at WDW, so this is kind of a "make-up" trip. I'm hoping to remember this one.


 
Be careful, then, around the COBettes... [*COB* = Circle Of Booze, *-ettes* implies members, all pretty much female ] Too much rum = no memory of your "make up" trip!!!  



weaura said:


> We have raised all of our children, so we don't have any to bring with us on the cruise. We're not planning to tell them we're going, because after what happened last year they don't like anything Disney. Sad, huh?
> 
> Linda,
> 
> Oh, yeah we also live in the state of liquid sunshine (OR)


 
WELCOME ABOARD , Linda/Kim!! (Kevin remarked on a recent podcast how many Kims there seemed to be on the boards, so some of us are trying to make it simple by just calling everyone Kim.)  

You and calypso*a*go-go will both be bringing liquid sunshine (could that be yet another liquor reference?) aboard the Wonder!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

aaronmckie said:


> This will be Shanan and I's first cruise as well... we are SO excited
> Glad to see you posting, and everyone here is *aggressively friendly*, so don't worry at all.
> 
> Glad to have you aboard
> 
> 
> btw your cruise name will be Kim... don't ask


 

Well put!!   RRAaararrrrrrggghhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## halliesmommy01

weaura said:


> What about people that just lurk? (Like me?)



I would be happy too. Let me know what you want and I will see what I can come up with.

Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## MerriePoppins

weaura......*WELCOME ABOARD !!!!!!!*

It's my first cruise as well !     So, start planning and packing ..........we're gonna have FUN !!!!!!


----------



## winotracy

halliesmommy01 said:


> I would be happy too. Let me know what you want and I will see what I can come up with.



What about those of us leaving in 6 days?  Just had to get it in there


----------



## halliesmommy01

lttlmc3 said:


> How are you guys making magnets??



I am using Print shop 21. I find clip art and wall papers online and go from there.

Becky


----------



## halliesmommy01

winotracy said:


> What about those of us leaving in 6 days?  Just had to get it in there



For my new BFF that I think I bug at least 2-3 times a week anything!


----------



## MenashaCorp

MerriePoppins said:


> I'll be there !!!
> 
> .......this is gonna be a fun time......


 

FYI, COBettes... (attn Nicole/Kim - you're not the only one!! )

The above should read "I'll be there !!!  "


I'm just sayin'....


----------



## MenashaCorp

winotracy said:


> What about those of us leaving in 6 days? Just had to get it in there


 

Do they make "mouth magnets" for _gloaters_?  


I hope you have fun, tracy...I really do.


----------



## MerriePoppins

MenashaCorp said:


> FYI, COBettes... (attn Nicole/Kim - you're not the only one!! )
> 
> The above should read "I'll be there !!!  "
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin'....




Now, hold on a minute !!!           That's an exaggeration !!!  

Wasn't that an allergic reaction ?!!


----------



## lttlmc3

weaura said:


> Yes. My husband & I are coming on the cruise.  It's our first cruise ever, so we're very excited, but don't have much of a clue about what's going on.
> 
> These boards intimidate me - but I'm trying to come out of my shell. I don't know how to put info about myself over there in the line where you all have such cute things. Maybe I'll eventually figure it out
> 
> I'll share a little bit about us though. We have been to Disneyland about 7 or 8 times over the years, and went to WDW for the first time in May 2007. I ended up in the Celebration Hospital   for 3 days during that vacation and don't remember too much about our time at WDW, so this is kind of a "make-up" trip. I'm hoping to remember this one.
> 
> We have raised all of our children, so we don't have any to bring with us on the cruise. We're not planning to tell them we're going, because after what happened last year they don't like anything Disney. Sad, huh?
> 
> Linda,
> 
> Oh, yeah we also live in the state of liquid sunshine (OR)



Ack!  Don't be intimidated by the boards, everyone is really nice here!!  
   Oh, and poor thing, how did you end up in the hospital!?


----------



## weaura

lttlmc3 said:


> Ack!  Don't be intimidated by the boards, everyone is really nice here!!
> Oh, and poor thing, how did you end up in the hospital!?



We had been there a week, and I had been having trouble. Finally on the morning of about day 6 my family couldn't wake me up. My husband finally could get me to move around and open my eyes, but I couldn't talk. He said the only thing I would do was hug him, so he called 911. I came to in the ambulance. Although I'm not diabetic and didn't know about low blood sugar, they said I had extreme hypoglycemia. My sugar level was recorded at 11 by the EMT's. I have been told by numerous doctor's "that people don't survive with that #". So in 2007 I spent 58 days in the hospital, have had 2 surgeries, AND lost my job due to "restructuring". I got way behind on the podcast's with the Disunplugged team, but when I started working again I got caught up and heard about the cruise and talked my husband into going.

He doesn't listen to the podcast, but he's a good sport about most everything, so we'll have fun. 

We don't drink, but we could be the designated drivers  or something. Or just laugh with the good times! 

Kim &(is my husband also called Kim?)


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Yep...Kim is a gender-neutral name, so everyone's Kim....except for me, and Cougar/Kat, of course.


----------



## disneyholic family

scarlett873 said:


> As far as the FE, I can't really sew to save my life. Let me rephrase that...I can sew, but then i'd have to have my mom rip it apart and fix it the way it should have been done to begin with!  I've got a hook up for my FE though... There's always ebay too!



when i was in junior high, we had to take home economics - which included sewing....to say that i can't sew to save my life would be the understatement of the century    .... for my assignment i made an apron, and even that didn't turn out so well....  



weaura said:


> Yes. My husband & I are coming on the cruise.  It's our first cruise ever, so we're very excited,



how exciting to be going on your first cruise !!   



weaura said:


> So in 2007 I spent 58 days in the hospital, have had 2 surgeries, AND lost my job due to "restructuring". I got way behind on the podcast's with the Disunplugged team, but when I started working again I got caught up and heard about the cruise and talked my husband into going.
> 
> We don't drink, but we could be the designated drivers  or something. Or just laugh with the good times!




so this is a great way to celebrate having "survived" 2007!..
i'm taking my mom and sister on this cruise - even though it says DH is going with me in the list on the first page, i'm actually taking my mom and sister, not DH....but being superstitious, i don't want to officially list them until closer to the date..

anyway, both my mom and sister are cancer survivors, so i'm taking them on this cruise as a kind of celebration ...

i am so hoping they enjoy it...they're not big disney people...in fact, for many years they were disney haters.....but i've worked on them over the years.....it's been slow going....but i don't give up easily...
anyway, i hope this cruise is spectacular for them...


----------



## winotracy

UrsulasShadow said:


> Yep...Kim is a gender-neutral name, so everyone's Kim....except for me, and Cougar/Kat, of course.



I thought I was just Tracy.  Ask Jason/Kim


----------



## UrsulasShadow

winotracy said:


> I thought I was just Tracy.  Ask Jason/Kim


OOPS, sorry.....no, you're not Kim...but your real name is AskTracy.


----------



## kab407

weaura said:


> Yes. My husband & I are coming on the cruise.  It's our first cruise ever, so we're very excited, but don't have much of a clue about what's going on.
> 
> These boards intimidate me - but I'm trying to come out of my shell. I don't know how to put info about myself over there in the line where you all have such cute things. Maybe I'll eventually figure it out




Welcome!!!     You are in for what promises to be a super time!  Please don't be intimidated.  We are a super friendly group.  The key thing to remember is that it call comes back to food! And is all else fails, ask Tracy!  She may not be packed yet, but she knows all!



weaura said:


> We don't drink, but we could be the designated drivers  or something. Or just laugh with the good times!
> 
> Kim &(is my husband also called Kim?)



I think the term is, "designated walker".  You can walk those who drink a tad bit too much back to their room, open the door and shove them in.    

You're both Kim.  Trust me it's just easier this way.


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> Now, hold on a minute !!!           That's an exaggeration !!!
> 
> Wasn't that an allergic reaction ?!!





Is that the excuse you really want to use?????


----------



## DLBDS

Ok folks. I was waffling on whether or not to participate with the FE exchange. THEN, I found a wonderful seller on eBay that makes awesome FEs. And she's a local DISer! Practically just around the corner from me (neighboring town). So, now that I've found a source for the FE ('cause I just couldn't make my own  and I wouldn't throw up just any old thang.) I now feel like I could be a part of this! Now, I have a couple of questions.....is it ok to pass out liquor in the sample bottles or is this a no-no? Also, I think Tracy said that there wouldn't be a list of participants until closer to the cruise. Do we HAVE to wait? I don't want to add to Tracy's work load. Maybe someone could monitor the list and add/remove as necessary. I wouldn't mind taking it on if no one else wants to. It would make deciding on what to give much easier. Obviously the gifts would be much nicer for a smaller group but if we're talkin 100 folks here well, that would probably mean a lot of Dollar Store etc. fare I'm afraid (at least from me anyway).


----------



## A.Mickey

aaronmckie said:


> I know, I love the creative types (I even married one!).
> 
> Shanan just started doing this as well... I'm trying to coax her onto these boards (she mainly lurks around Creative DISigns).



Hi all!! Ok so here I am, and here is a DISign that I just did now, its too fun!!!!!  If anyone wants one personalized just send me a PM with what you want on it .


----------



## dpuck1998

Its official, were going....add us to the list.

Put me on the list Tracy and let me know if you need info, feel free to post
what you have on me already


----------



## halliesmommy01

That is so great Shanan. Thank you for sharing. Where do your find your wall paper or clip art?

Becky


----------



## halliesmommy01

dpuck1998 said:


> Its official, were going....add us to the list.
> 
> Put me on the list Tracy and let me know if you need info, feel free to post
> what you have on me already



I am so glad the emails worked. I forgot to save her email address so I couldn't send one. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

scarlett873 said:


> And as far as making the magnets, you can visit the DISigns board. They seem to have bunches of ready made stuff that can be personalized with your names, etc. All you would have to do is print them out and you can attach magnets to the back of the pictures!


Another alternative is to just print on magnetic paper - the front is plain but the back is a magnet.  The paper can be bought online or at most stores that sell paper (Staples, Walmart, etc).


----------



## A.Mickey

halliesmommy01 said:


> That is so great Shanan. Thank you for sharing. Where do you find you wall paper or clip art?
> 
> Becky



Thank you, Becky!  I just did a google search for Castaway Cay and found the pic, the clip art just do a google search as well. Let me know if you need any other help, I am kinda really new to this myself.


----------



## halliesmommy01

A.Mickey said:


> Thank you, Becky!  I just did a google search for Castaway Cay and found the pic, the clip art just do a google search as well. Let me know if you need any other help, I am kinda really new to this myself.



Google images has been good to me. I might have to have you personalize that one for me. I can send you a link to some of my other designs if you like. Which program are you using? I use Print Shop Deluxe 21.

Becky


----------



## MenashaCorp

dpuck1998 said:


> Its official, were going....add us to the list.
> 
> Put me on the list Tracy and let me know if you need info, feel free to post
> what you have on me already


 

All I can say is Woo Friggin Hoo!!!! 

 . . .  . . .  

Congrats!!!


----------



## A.Mickey

halliesmommy01 said:


> Google images has been good to me. I might have to have you personalize that one for me. I can send you a link to some of my other designs if you like. Which program are you using? I use Print Shop Deluxe 21.
> 
> Becky



I am using Adobe Photoshop CS3 extended.  Sure I would like to see some of your DISigns .  What would you like on it?


----------



## dpuck1998

MenashaCorp said:


> All I can say is Woo Friggin Hoo!!!!
> 
> . . .  . . .
> 
> Congrats!!!



You kiss your mother with that mouth?  Shame


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> Is that the excuse you really want to use?????



Hey, just tell Raul to bring it on.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

scarlett873 said:


> As far as the FE, I can't really sew to save my life. Let me rephrase that...I can sew, but then i'd have to have my mom rip it apart and fix it the way it should have been done to begin with!  I've got a hook up for my FE though... There's always ebay too!


 The new design disc is on the way....1100+ Disney designs.....So start thinking about who ya like the most! 



MenashaCorp said:


> FYI, COBettes... (attn Nicole/Kim - you're not the only one!! )
> 
> The above should read "I'll be there !!!  "
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin'....


 You rang?



weaura said:


> We had been there a week, and I had been having trouble. Finally on the morning of about day 6 my family couldn't wake me up. My husband finally could get me to move around and open my eyes, but I couldn't talk. He said the only thing I would do was hug him, so he called 911. I came to in the ambulance. Although I'm not diabetic and didn't know about low blood sugar, they said I had extreme hypoglycemia. My sugar level was recorded at 11 by the EMT's. I have been told by numerous doctor's "that people don't survive with that #". So in 2007 I spent 58 days in the hospital, have had 2 surgeries, AND lost my job due to "restructuring". I got way behind on the podcast's with the Disunplugged team, but when I started working again I got caught up and heard about the cruise and talked my husband into going.
> 
> He doesn't listen to the podcast, but he's a good sport about most everything, so we'll have fun.
> 
> We don't drink, but we could be the designated drivers  or something. Or just laugh with the good times!
> 
> Kim &(is my husband also called Kim?)


 Welcome! One of you can run the camera and the other the videocamera. THAT should be fun, umm interesting..... 


I'm just sayin..........



UrsulasShadow said:


> Yep...Kim is a gender-neutral name, so everyone's Kim....except for me, and Cougar/Kat, of course.


 We've never been made into Kims yet..... 

But if you make me one can you make me a skinny Kim?!?

 

(Never skinny, but possibly a Kim)



dpuck1998 said:


> Its official, were going....add us to the list.
> 
> Put me on the list Tracy and let me know if you need info, feel free to post
> what you have on me already



So, how many emails did she get after chat? 

 

Welcome "officially" to the Gilligan's Island Cruise........



I'm just sayin'................

Lori


----------



## MenashaCorp

TheBeadPirate said:


> The new design disc is on the way....1100+ Disney designs.....So start thinking about who ya like the most!


 

I'd have to say John... but how are you going to embroider _HIM_ with no available mug shots???


----------



## UrsulasShadow

TheBeadPirate said:


> .
> 
> We've never been made into Kims yet.....
> 
> But if you make me one can you make me a skinny Kim?!?
> 
> 
> 
> (Never skinny, but possibly a Kim)


Of course you have...you're LoRicKim.  Of course, being a comboKim, it'll be harder to accommodate the "skinny" part.


----------



## disneyholic family

i'm wandering around the disboards while i have a phone stuck to my ear...
i'm on a work conference call....blah blah blah blah blah..

i'm listening to 4 highly techinical people, sitting in 4 corners of the globe, arguing about some highly technical point ........blah blah blah blah blah....

i guess i know why i'm so boring...........................................................


----------



## MenashaCorp

disneyholic family said:


> i'm wandering around the disboards while i have a phone stuck to my ear...
> i'm on a work conference call....blah blah blah blah blah..
> 
> i'm listening to 4 highly techinical people, sitting in 4 corners of the globe, arguing about some highly technical point ........blah blah blah blah blah....
> 
> i guess i know why i'm so boring...........................................................


 

Corners?  Mom said the world was round!   WHAT IF WE SAIL OFF THE EDGE NEXT YEAR?!?!?!?!?


----------



## disneyholic family

MenashaCorp said:


> Corners?  Mom said the world was round!   WHAT IF WE SAIL OFF THE EDGE NEXT YEAR?!?!?!?!?



        


thanks...i needed that bellylaugh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lttlmc3

You know, you have to wonder if the entire ship is going to end up us DISers


----------



## robind

lttlmc3 said:


> You know, you have to wonder if the entire ship is going to end up us DISers



Anyone who isn't will be assimilated.

Resistance is Futile.


----------



## DLBDS

robind said:


> Anyone who isn't will be assimilated.
> 
> Resistance is Futile.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Okay, I've been stuck in the woods with no WiFi all weekend...what have I missed?


----------



## dpuck1998

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Okay, I've been stuck in the woods with no WiFi all weekend...what have I missed?



We solved Pi...not much else....


----------



## MerriePoppins

dpuck1998 said:


> We solved Pi...not much else....



    

Well done !


----------



## MenashaCorp

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Okay, I've been stuck in the woods with no WiFi all weekend...what have I missed?


 

OMG!!!    YOU HAVEN'T HEARD??!?!??


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

MenashaCorp said:


> OMG!!!    YOU HAVEN'T HEARD??!?!??



I'm not falling for that one J/K!!! (I know you're still bitter about the warm nuts in a cup!).


----------



## pershing

robind said:


> Anyone who isn't will be assimilated.
> 
> Resistance is Futile.




 Oh, no! Not another BORG reference!! 


I kinda feel sorry for the non-podcasters on the cruise already! There gonna wonder what the heck's going on.

Like I am right now, cause I had to work and missed chat this week. What's with the emails???


----------



## MenashaCorp

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I'm not falling for that one J/K!!! (I know you're still bitter about the warm nuts in a cup!).


 
Oh, I was never _THAT_ bitter... OK, maybe I whined a bit...



calypso*a*go-go said:


> Okay, I've been stuck in the woods with no WiFi all weekend...what have I missed?


 
The biggest surprise?? Tracy (winotracy or "Asktracy") is going on a cruise!! In FIVE days now!!  She wouldn't talk about it, of course, the shrinking violet... We practically had to BEG her to tell us!!!  

Oh...and no email show for the next two weeks.   Plan accordingly re: chocolate quota increase...


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

MenashaCorp said:


> Oh...and no email show for the next two weeks.   Plan accordingly re: chocolate quota increase...



Ahhh...but with cable-access Bawb, who needs an email show (or chocolates)!  I can't wait to see those shows.


----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> The biggest surprise?? Tracy (winotracy or "Asktracy") is going on a cruise!! In FIVE days now!!  She wouldn't talk about it, of course, the shrinking violet... We practically had to BEG her to tell us!!!



I'm sorry J/K, I didn't realize you wanted to hear more about my cruise in five days!  I'm happy to talk about it, just let me know


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

winotracy said:


> I'm sorry J/K, I didn't realize you wanted to hear more about my cruise in five days!  I'm happy to talk about it, just let me know



Why Tracy...I had no idea you were going on a cruise in five days.  Why haven't you mentioned it before?


----------



## MenashaCorp

OK... I r-e-a-l-l-y don't mean this as blasphemy.. but... Tracy, are you... y'know... omnipotent? 

Either she's ALWAYS working or she just...knows all, is everywhere... Sheesh!!!   

Fourteen minutes to reply?!?!?


----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> OK... I r-e-a-l-l-y don't mean this as blasphemy.. but... Tracy, are you... y'know... omnipotent?
> 
> Either she's ALWAYS working or she just...knows all, is everywhere... Sheesh!!!
> 
> Fourteen minutes to reply?!?!?



Just wait until next week.  No replies anywhere near this quick.  I have a burrow to ride


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Why am I picturing this poor little burro wearing hangers fashioned into an antenna on his head?


----------



## MenashaCorp

winotracy said:


> Just wait until next week. No replies anywhere near this quick. I have a burrow to ride


 

Well, since you and DH probably won't take me as a porter/valet...

Might I at least suggest a wine???

*

*


----------



## calypso*a*go-go




----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> Well, since you and DH probably won't take me as a porter/valet...
> 
> Might I at least suggest a wine???
> 
> *
> 
> *





calypso*a*go-go said:


>


----------



## MenashaCorp

calypso*a*go-go said:


>


 
OMG!!!       

L/K, that's GREAT!!! You found her an iBurro!!!! Is he 3G??


----------



## dpuck1998

MerriePoppins said:


> Well done !



Wow, I pulled a response from the omnipresent spouse of the famous Menasha!


----------



## MenashaCorp

dpuck1998 said:


> Wow, I pulled a response from the omnipresent _*spouse*_ of the famous Menasha!


 

WHA??!!??!??        Umm.. DGf = GIRLFriend... Hel-LOOOO!!?!?

IX-Nay.....IX-Nay...... DUDE!!!! Guy Code!!!!  


And you're out-ing me, too!! Sup wit dat?!?


----------



## winotracy

dpuck1998 said:


> Wow, I pulled a response from the omnipresent spouse of the famous Menasha!



Does this mean there is a wedding in the future?  Maybe on CC?????


----------



## dpuck1998

MenashaCorp said:


> WHA??!!??!??        Umm.. DGf = GIRLFriend... Hel-LOOOO!!?!?
> 
> IX-Nay.....IX-Nay...... DUDE!!!! Guy Code!!!!
> 
> 
> And you're out-ing me, too!! Sup wit dat?!?



Whoops...nothing to see here....

These are not the droids your looking for....

Carry on....


----------



## scarlett873




----------



## MerriePoppins

dpuck1998 said:


> Wow, I pulled a response from the omnipresent spouse of the famous Menasha!   BTW, Can you have you *hubby*



dpuck......I leave the boards for 2 hours....come back, just to read a few things.....and *WHOA*!!!!!    This is what I get for giving you a compliment ?!?!


----------



## disneyholic family

MenashaCorp said:


> OK... I r-e-a-l-l-y don't mean this as blasphemy.. but... Tracy, are you... y'know... omnipotent?
> 
> Either she's ALWAYS working or she just...knows all, is everywhere... Sheesh!!!
> 
> Fourteen minutes to reply?!?!?



she's a multi-tasking wizardess, as at the very same time she responded to an email of mine, checked for the info and got back to me in something like warp speed  ....


----------



## scarlett873

Ok...refresh my memory...

Are we still able to ship a package to the pier before our cruise? If so, will it be put into our cabin for us or would we have to claim it prior to boarding? 

I know it's been discussed, but I just can't remember the most current information! 

Thanks!


----------



## dpuck1998

MerriePoppins said:


> dpuck......I leave the boards for 2 hours....come back, just to read a few things.....and *WHOA*!!!!!    This is what I get for giving you a compliment ?!?!



i was so flustered I didn't know how to act


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> Ok...refresh my memory...
> 
> Are we still able to ship a package to the pier before our cruise? If so, will it be put into our cabin for us or would we have to claim it prior to boarding?
> 
> I know it's been discussed, but I just can't remember the most current information!
> 
> Thanks!



You can ship a package to the pier but there are some restrictions in size and contents (no liquids or food)


----------



## scarlett873

winotracy said:


> You can ship a package to the pier but there are some restrictions in size and contents (no liquids or food)


Most excellent!! Thanks all-knowing-and-powerful-asktracy!


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> Most excellent!! Thanks all-knowing-and-powerful-asktracy!


 

(Pay no attention to that burro behind the curtain...)  

WHAT are we all really going to DO while she's gone?!?!?   I haven't built a panic room or bunker!  I _do_ have some bottled water and canned goods, plenty of ammo (hollow points recommended for head shots on post-apocalyptic zombies), flares, candles and wind-up flashlight,.. need a generator and a million bucks for 36 hrs of gasoline-powered electricity for the HDTV.... Hmmm.... Need more time to develop a disaster plan.

By the time FEMA gets buses in here, she'll be GONE!!!!


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> (Pay no attention to that burro behind the curtain...)
> 
> WHAT are we all really going to DO while she's gone?!?!?   I haven't built a panic room or bunker!  I _do_ have some bottled water and canned goods, plenty of ammo (hollow points recommended for head shots on post-apocalyptic zombies), flares, candles and wind-up flashlight,.. need a generator and a million bucks for 36 hrs of gasoline-powered electricity for the HDTV.... Hmmm.... Need more time to develop a disaster plan.
> 
> By the time FEMA gets buses in here, she'll be GONE!!!!



You forgot you add you are now armed with an iPhone 3G.


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> Does this mean there is a wedding in the future?  Maybe on CC?????



We should get  a group of us together on the cruise for a drink to celebrate. Oh wait, we'll be doing that anyway!


----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> (Pay no attention to that burro behind the curtain...)
> 
> WHAT are we all really going to DO while she's gone?!?!?   I haven't built a panic room or bunker!  I _do_ have some bottled water and canned goods, plenty of ammo (hollow points recommended for head shots on post-apocalyptic zombies), flares, candles and wind-up flashlight,.. need a generator and a million bucks for 36 hrs of gasoline-powered electricity for the HDTV.... Hmmm.... Need more time to develop a disaster plan.
> 
> By the time FEMA gets buses in here, she'll be GONE!!!!





kab407 said:


> You forgot you add you are now armed with an iPhone 3G.



Awww, you make a girl feel so special   

Remember, I've left you in Kevin's capable hands and if that doesn't work, I will be checking in too.


----------



## dpuck1998

MenashaCorp said:


> (Pay no attention to that burro behind the curtain...)
> 
> WHAT are we all really going to DO while she's gone?!?!?   I haven't built a panic room or bunker!  I _do_ have some bottled water and canned goods, plenty of ammo (hollow points recommended for head shots on post-apocalyptic zombies), flares, candles and wind-up flashlight,.. need a generator and a million bucks for 36 hrs of gasoline-powered electricity for the HDTV.... Hmmm.... Need more time to develop a disaster plan.
> 
> By the time FEMA gets buses in here, she'll be GONE!!!!



You forgot the duct tape and plastic wrap.  Homeland security knows best...


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> You forgot you add you are now armed with an iPhone 3G.



3Got that right! 3Guess how I posted this here reply, Kathy?


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

winotracy said:


> You can ship a package to the pier but there are some restrictions in size and contents (no liquids or food)


Excellent plan - This is what we will do then!  We'll ship all of our actual luggage to FL so the two bags we are allowed to actually bring with us can be filled with the liquids I'm not allowed to ship  .  That is something great Disney has over Royal - you don't have to smuggle your liquor; Disney just lets you bring it on.  Sure wish Royal would you do that  .  I'm trying really hard to stay away from this board so I can plan my RCCL cruise (we leave in 2 months and I've hardly planned a thing); I keep promising to stay away but


----------



## DVCsince02

I'm back!  What 'cha doin'?


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm back!  What 'cha doin'?



Watching J-Kim freak because Tracy is going on vacation and we'll have to rely on Kevin to deal with OCD behavior that  one or two folks here seems to have. 

How ya doin?


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Watching J-Kim freak because Tracy is going on vacation and we'll have to rely on Kevin to deal with OCD behavior that one or two folks here seems to have.
> 
> How ya doin?


 
Hey - I resemble that remark!!!  (Except for the implied lack of faith in Kevin - I have full faith in his skillz.)  Where's the schmoozing smilie?

And before going pointing two fingers at "OCD behavior," Miss Cougar Kat... Yer one of us yourself!!


----------



## dpuck1998

MenashaCorp said:


> Where's the schmoozing smilie?


----------



## MenashaCorp

dpuck1998 said:


>


 

 . . . . . . .


----------



## dpuck1998

MenashaCorp said:


> . . . . . . .



what is that smilie doin exactly?


----------



## MenashaCorp

dpuck1998 said:


> what is that smilie doin exactly?


 
Think of it as the Mutombo smilie...







The Dikembe "no no no" finger wag hijacks the Podcast Cruise thread!!!


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Hey - I resemble that remark!!!  (Except for the implied lack of faith in Kevin - I have full faith in his skillz.)  Where's the schmoozing smilie?
> 
> And before going pointing two fingers at "OCD behavior," Miss Cougar Kat... Yer one of us yourself!!



  I never meant to imply any lack of faith in Kevin's ability to hand the OCD'ers among us!  Kevin has been handling us just fine.  Now if only he would give us the slightest little morsel about what they have planned....... 


And yes, to some extent, I consider myself slightly OCD. About 3 weeks before the cruise I'll go into hyper drive. Expect PM, IM and emails at all hours of the day and night. 

You want to see OCD, J-Kim meet my Mom.  She is already planning what "outfits" she's taking.......


----------



## kab407

dpuck1998 said:


>



Schmooze!   Schmooze!!!!!  Not Smooch!


----------



## dpuck1998

kab407 said:


> Schmooze!   Schmooze!!!!!  Not Smooch!



The key is the location of the smooch....


----------



## kab407

dpuck1998 said:


> The key is the location of the smooch....


----------



## DVCsince02

kab407 said:


> How ya doin?



Hanging in there, back from the beach and decided I didn't want to go back until after the baby is born.  My nerves were a wreck thinking if I go into labor I don't want to have this baby at the local hospital.   
I'm ready to be un-preggers....  Ultrasound scheduled next week.



kab407 said:


> And yes, to some extent, I consider myself slightly OCD. About 3 weeks before the cruise I'll go into hyper drive. Expect PM, IM and emails at all hours of the day and night.



 
I'm the same way.  I've even on a few occasions fixed the fringes on my neighbors rugs or adjusted the stock on store shelves to make it pretty and evenly spaced.


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Hanging in there, back from the beach and decided I didn't want to go back until after the baby is born.  My nerves were a wreck thinking if I go into labor I don't want to have this baby at the local hospital.
> I'm ready to be un-preggers....  Ultrasound scheduled next week.



Hangin there Jennifer.  You are in the home stretch!


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Hangin there Jennifer. You are in the home stretch!


 
S-t-r-e-t-c-h being the operative word...  

Hang in there!!


----------



## dpuck1998

MenashaCorp said:


> S-t-r-e-t-c-h being the operative word...
> 
> Hang in there!!



OMG, no u di'ent....


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Cyber slap headed your way J/K !!!


----------



## DVCsince02

It's okay, I'm used to it.  The things people say... 

Anyway, so my cousin works for MicroSoft and is scoring me a copy of MS Office for $40!  Whoo Hoo!  So I'll be able to help with magnets and signs for our cabin doors too.  Not that I'm planning ahead or anything....

Hey Don... I think it's hysterical your wife got e-mails to go on the cruise.  Glad your coming. Are you bringing the kids too?


----------



## MenashaCorp

DVCsince02 said:


> It's okay, I'm used to it. The things people say...
> 
> Anyway, so my cousin works for MicroSoft and is scoring me a copy of MS Office for $40! Whoo Hoo! So I'll be able to help with magnets and signs for our cabin doors too. Not that I'm planning ahead or anything....


 
It was meant in a sympathetic way. The smart-burro  nature just can't help itself sometimes. 

I keep thinking of expressions about watermelons and lemons and being sooo glad I have a Y chromosome...

Note to self: Call Mom and thank her ... again...


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Hey Don... I think it's hysterical your wife got e-mails to go on the cruise.  Glad your coming. Are you bringing the kids too?



Yep, I'm bringing all 3 kids and 1 grandma on the cruise.  If all goes well we should have two connecting rooms on the deck 1.  Same as our last cruise and we loved it down there.


----------



## winotracy

Just added the first two "b"s to the list!  Check out the total count!  Think we can get to 80 before I leave? in 2 1/2 days


----------



## MenashaCorp

winotracy said:


> Just added the first two "b"s to the list! Check out the total count! Think we can get to 80 before I leave? in 2 1/2 days


 

Going somewhere??


----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> Going somewhere??



Me?

Yeah, like in 2 1/2 days!!  Where have you been?


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> Just added the first two "b"s to the list!  Check out the total count!  Think we can get to 80 before I leave? in 2 1/2 days



That's just the list we know of.... those who haven't listed yet (i.e. the Martins, Pete and Walter, etc) make it over 80.

 Hey lurkers!!  Share your stuff!


----------



## MenashaCorp

winotracy said:


> Me?
> 
> Yeah, like in 2 1/2 days!! Where have you been?


 
I been hangin' out on the cruise thread p***ing off baby mamas.  

And isn't it under TWO days...technically?

10 New Uses for Ziploc Bags
*Use Ziploc Bags to:
1. Knead dough.* Place dough in a Ziploc bag so your fingers dont get sticky. Or slip your hand into the bag and wear it like a glove. 
*2. Store panty hose.* Nude, Tan, Nearly  they look the same out of the package. Tear off the corner of the package listing the brand, size, and color, then slip it into a bag. Store each pair in its own bag to keep hose organized and prevent snags. 
*3. Remove chewing gum or candle wax from a tablecloth, a couch, or carpeting.* Gently rub gum or wax with a Ziploc bag filled with ice cubes until the substance hardens. Shatter gum with a blunt object, then vacuum up the chips. Carefully peel off frozen wax with a plastic spatula. 
*4. Pipe frosting.* Snip off a tiny corner to use a Ziploc as a pastry bag. 
*5. Store homemade soup.* Fill up bags, then lay them flat in the freezer. When the bags of soup freeze flat, youll be able to pile them up like stacked books for easy, space-saving storage. 
*6. Protect precious cargo.* No bubble wrap? Slip a straw into the top of a nearly closed Ziploc bag and inflate. Remove the straw and seal to make a cushion. (Heirlooms, however, should wait for that bubble wrap.) 
*7. Break up graham crackers or vanilla wafers to make a piecrust.* Fill a bag with the cookies, then roll a rolling pin over it. 
*8. Prevent a handbag from turning into a snow globe.* Store pressed powder and other compacts in Ziploc bags. 
*9. Gather herbs from the garden.* Before winter frost sets in, wash, pat dry, and freeze the herbs in Ziploc bags. 
*10. Ice an injury.* Fill a bag with ice cubes to create a cold compress.


----------



## MenashaCorp

DVCsince02 said:


> Hey Don... I think it's hysterical your wife got e-mails to go on the cruise. Glad your coming. Are you bringing the kids too?


 


dpuck1998 said:


> Yep, I'm bringing *all 3 kids* and 1 grandma on the cruise. If all goes well we should have two connecting rooms on the deck 1. Same as our last cruise and we loved it down there.


 

With an optional fourth/fifth kid(s) and grandparent??


----------



## robind

DVCsince02 said:


> That's just the list we know of.... those who haven't listed yet (i.e. the Martins, Pete and Walter, etc) make it over 80.
> 
> Hey lurkers!!  Share your stuff!



The Martins and Baby are listed as are Kevin and John.  BUT, I don't see Pete and Walter - so that should put us to 80.

What do you say Tracy?


----------



## winotracy

Well since you brought it up.....

We are technically leaving in about 2 hours short of 2 days.  We are driving to Milwaukee on Thursday evening and flying from there Friday morning.  I will possibly be in chat tomorrow unless I'm packing, like I should be doing now


----------



## winotracy

robind said:


> The Martins and Baby are listed as are Kevin and John.  BUT, I don't see Pete and Walter - so that should put us to 80.
> 
> What do you say Tracy?



Can only add those who tell me to add them.  No word yet from Pete and Walter.


----------



## dpuck1998

winotracy said:


> Can only add those who tell me to add them.  No word yet from Pete and Walter.



Does that mean I can still get the Walt Disney Suite?


----------



## winotracy

dpuck1998 said:


> Does that mean I can still get the Walt Disney Suite?



No, sorry


----------



## pershing

I did some messing around on travelocity, checking this cruise date. There were 7 cabins, which is the max they list at a time available in each cat. except 12 (but I was listing 4 people) which was in guarentee status.

Seems like this cruise is still wide open at 9 months out! Wouldn't that be nice! 

Oh, a Tracy, have a great trip!


----------



## winotracy

pershing said:


> I did some messing around on travelocity, checking this cruise date. There were 7 cabins, which is the max they list at a time available in each cat. except 12 (but I was listing 4 people) which was in guarentee status.
> 
> Seems like this cruise is still wide open at 9 months out! Wouldn't that be nice!
> 
> Oh, a Tracy, have a great trip!



Thank you!  I'm finally packed!  Ok, a couple things need to go in yet and we need to check weight of the bags, but otherwise, that's done! So maybe I'll be in chat tonight!


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> Thank you!  I'm finally packed!  Ok, a couple things need to go in yet and we need to check weight of the bags, but otherwise, that's done! So maybe I'll be in chat tonight!



Tracy is packed!!!!!

        

You goin' somewhere?


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> Tracy is packed!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You goin' somewhere?



     I'm going to miss you guys


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> I'm going to miss you guys



Yea, sure!

You're secretly doing the happy dance knowing that Kevin has to deal with us and our OCD questions for a few weeks.

Seriously, what day are you suppose to going thru the Canal?  I want to bookmark the webcams so that I can watch.


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> Yea, sure!
> 
> You're secretly doing the happy dance knowing that Kevin has to deal with us and our OCD questions for a few weeks.
> 
> Seriously, what day are you suppose to going thru the Canal?  I want to bookmark the webcams so that I can watch.



We will be going through the canal on August 25.


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Tracy is packed!!!!!


 

Tracy... Hmmmm.. Who's this "Tracy??"


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> We will be going through the canal on August 25.



Thank you!

Hmmmm.... the 25th is a Monday.

I think I'm going to have an all day teleconference on the 25th.


----------



## lttlmc3

How do we add our names to the "list?"


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Just let Tracy know it's okay to include your info in the list on Page 1 of this thread -- yeah, we made it to 80!


----------



## MenashaCorp

lttlmc3 said:


> How do we add our names to the "list?"





calypso*a*go-go said:


> Just let Tracy know it's okay to include your info in the list on Page 1 of this thread -- yeah, we made it to 80!



OR... Wait one more day & the LIST is Kevin's job!!


----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> OR... Wait one more day & the LIST is Kevin's job!!



Actually, no.  The list would still be me (in fact I'll still be doing the new quotes for this cruise while I'm gone  )

24 hours!!!!!!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

MenashaCorp said:


> Tracy... Hmmmm.. Who's this "Tracy??"



She was on Family Ties....remember...


----------



## MenashaCorp

dpuck1998 said:


> She was on Family Ties....remember...


 
Tracy Pollan?  Wow....  blast from the past...


----------



## kab407

It kills me to see this thread napping so...........

Tracy, how long before you leave?


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> It kills me to see this thread napping so...........
> 
> Tracy, how long before you leave?



Where am I going?


----------



## winotracy

It depends on my hubby.  He's at work right now.  When he gets home we need to get him ready and then pack up the computer, shut down the other computers in the house and lock up.  I'm thinking of loading the car before he gets home.  Probably leaving in around 3 hours


----------



## chickie

Have a great trip, Tracy!!!!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

winotracy said:


> It depends on my hubby.  He's at work right now.  When he gets home we need to get him ready and then pack up the computer, shut down the other computers in the house and lock up.  I'm thinking of loading the car before he gets home.  Probably leaving in around 3 hours



Have a wonderful time Tracy!  We'll be living vicariously through you for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Madi100

winotracy said:


> It depends on my hubby.  He's at work right now.  When he gets home we need to get him ready and then pack up the computer, shut down the other computers in the house and lock up.  I'm thinking of loading the car before he gets home.  Probably leaving in around 3 hours



Fun a great trip, Tracy!!!


----------



## scarlett873

winotracy said:


> It depends on my hubby.  He's at work right now.  When he gets home we need to get him ready and then pack up the computer, shut down the other computers in the house and lock up.  I'm thinking of loading the car before he gets home.  Probably leaving in around 3 hours


I would've had the car packed up 3 months ago in anticipation!!   


Have a fantastic trip Tracy!! Don't work too hard while on vacation...


----------



## kab407

HAve a great and SAFE trip Tracy!!

We'll be watching on the 25th as you go thru the Panama Canal!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

BYE, Asktracy!  Have a fantastic trip!


----------



## lttlmc3

Bye Tracy!!  Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## pershing

Tracy!


 Make sure you REALLY relax! Cause its the only vacation you're getting from us from now until May!


----------



## DVCsince02

So I just got done reading a thread on the Cruise Board about DISers overtaking a ship.   

Anyway, I thought maybe every DISer could wear a lime green shirt (of your choosing or design) so we can recognize everyone and say hello on the day of embarkation (arrival).

Thoughts?


----------



## pershing

Just one thought-remembering that Pete doesn't like the lime green color!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

DVCsince02 said:


> So I just got done reading a thread on the Cruise Board about DISers overtaking a ship.
> 
> Anyway, I thought maybe every DISer could wear a lime green shirt (of your choosing or design) so we can recognize everyone and say hello on the day of embarkation (arrival).
> 
> Thoughts?


But...how will I be able to sneak up on Will?

I don't even dare wear my DIS Unplugged teeshirts...I fear they have sewn a locator beacon into them.


----------



## lttlmc3

Okay, I've signed us up to stay at the Dolphin the night before.  What are we all doing?


----------



## DVCsince02

UrsulasShadow said:


> But...how will I be able to sneak up on Will?
> 
> I don't even dare wear my DIS Unplugged teeshirts...I fear they have sewn a locator beacon into them.



It will make it easier for you to blend in for a sneak attack!


----------



## kab407

lttlmc3 said:


> Okay, I've signed us up to stay at the Dolphin the night before.  What are we all doing?



Not sure.  AC closing put a damper on some early plans. JellyRolls is being tossed  around and so is watching Wishes from the Poly beach. Or a combo of both.  Stay tuned.  I'm sure plans will change a couple of times in the next few months.


----------



## dpuck1998

lttlmc3 said:


> Okay, I've signed us up to stay at the Dolphin the night before.  What are we all doing?



I'll be sleeping so I can get up early and beat all the DIS'ers on to the boat!


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> I'll be sleeping so I can get up early and beat all the DIS'ers on to the boat!



There's gonna be a train o' DISers headed to the cruise terminal! You'd have to get up _REALLY_ early to beat us!


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> There's gonna be a train o' DISers headed to the cruise terminal! You'd have to get up _REALLY_ early to beat us!



I'll just park at the entrance and sleep in my car.  I'll have to have Tracey cancel my pre-dolphin stay I guess ;-)


----------



## Launchpad11B

DW wants me to climb the anchor rope to be first on the ship!!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> DW wants me to climb the anchor rope to be first on the ship!!



Great that means I have to stowaway in the bottles of liquor as they are being loaded on to the ship.  First in the Mickey pools wins a podcast shirt??


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> Not sure.  AC closing put a damper on some early plans. JellyRolls is being tossed  around and so is watching Wishes from the Poly beach. Or a combo of both.  Stay tuned.  I'm sure plans will change a couple of times in the next few months.



And don't forget....BIG PLANS are being made by the Podcast Crew...I imagine that would include pre-events as well!


----------



## DVCsince02

Calling Jason/Kim - Where are you?


----------



## MenashaCorp

DVCsince02 said:


> Calling Jason/Kim - Where are you?



Driving I-65N to Indy, _posting from my iPhone _, praying U have an easy, safe delivery, Jenn!

Or I may be on the Wonder holding podcast cruise Boarding #1!! 

As for pre-cruise, I'd agree with Mindy. (Always safest)  The DIS Unplugged crew have hinted they will have something SuperCool planned. THEN we kidnap Kevin & John & take them for drunk karaoke!


----------



## robind

MenashaCorp said:


> THEN we kidnap Kevin & John & take them for drunk karaoke!


Isn't that redundant - isn't ALL karaoke, DRUNK KARAOKE???


----------



## scarlett873

MenashaCorp said:


> Driving I-65N to Indy, _posting from my iPhone _, praying U have an easy, safe delivery, Jenn!
> 
> Or I may be on the Wonder holding podcast cruise Boarding #1!!
> 
> As for pre-cruise, I'd agree with Mindy. (Always safest)  The DIS Unplugged crew have hinted they will have something SuperCool planned. THEN we kidnap Kevin & John & take them for drunk karaoke!



DH says that if it isn't drunk then it isn't worth doing!

Whatcha doin' in Indy? 

ETA: posted from my iPhone on the way to see Bill Maher


----------



## TheBeadPirate

A lot of the stores are putting thier cruise wear / tropical wear on discount/clearance this time of year. It is time to stock up!!!

You can buy now, pack it away and you will have it "new" for the podcast cruise. 

Just do not losse weight (no chance) or gain weight (oh-oh) 

Green boy picked up four new swim suits, "you can never wear the same suit twice on one trip".. I am sure he will apply sequins and babbles as well prior to depature  

We did find some really nice stuff marked down 75% or more. We picked up some silk "camp style" shirts (that are just so ready to be filled with Disney embroidery) and some nice light weight slacks and shorts... (I wonder how many times a day he will chnge outfits)


----------



## winotracy

Hey everyone!  We are leaving this morning for the port and 20 nights of Disney Magic!!  Can't wait!!

4 suits for 4 nights?  Oh no, I have five packed for 20 nights   I have reasons for each one though.  A couple one pieces to snorkel in, a couple two pieces for just swimming.  Need at least three suits at any time (one to wear, one to wear later today when the first one is wet and I want to go back in and one to wear tomorrow when 1 and 2 are both still damp and cold).  One or two more just for good measure


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Have a great time Tracy... and forget about us for a while... Your welcome home gift will be thousands of PM's


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Hullo out there in podcast-land....


dpuck1998 said:


>



At first I thought this was a soanking smilie. I was beginning to wonder what kind of freaky board this was....  Oh, hey wait, think we're already there..... 



kab407 said:


> You want to see OCD, J-Kim meet my Mom.  She is already planning what "outfits" she's taking.......


 Hey, I resemble this! I'm shopping new outfits! What easier way to plan?!?   



UrsulasShadow said:


> But...how will I be able to sneak up on Will?
> 
> I don't even dare wear my DIS Unplugged teeshirts...I fear they have sewn a locator beacon into them.



 I would almost guarantee it!



dpuck1998 said:


> I'll be sleeping so I can get up early and beat all the DIS'ers on to the boat!





scarlett873 said:


> There's gonna be a train o' DISers headed to the cruise terminal! You'd have to get up _REALLY_ early to beat us!



Let the beatin's begin! 



UrsulasShadow said:


> And don't forget....BIG PLANS are being made by the Podcast Crew...I imagine that would include pre-events as well!



They're gonna shove all of us on the boat, make sure we don't get back off before it leaves the dock, and then go to the parks for Dole Whips and a well deserved respite from all of the precruise maddness!!!! (evil laugh here) 


Lori


----------



## scarlett873

I would love to be able to buy stuff on clearance now, but i'm on a weight loss program so I don't have any clue what size i'll be by then! But I can't wait to go shopping! Here's hoping i'll be much skinnier by the time the cruise rolls around!


----------



## disneyholic family

dpuck1998 said:


> I'll be sleeping so I can get up early and beat all the DIS'ers on to the boat!




i just realized you're from michigan...gonna  be a few michiganders on the cruise (my mom and sister live in michigan)...
i guess they'll come down on saturday some time...
i haven't figured out when i'll get to orlando....not sure what route i'm taking as yet.....
since i've sworn off northworst, i won't be flying via detroit this time...


----------



## DVCsince02

Anyone else staying at the Beach Club before the cruise?


----------



## disneyholic family

DVCsince02 said:


> Anyone else staying at the Beach Club before the cruise?



i'm staying at the dolphin....i never have before, but i guess that's where lots of people will be staying......


----------



## scarlett873

We'll be at the Dolphin too! 

Still trying to figure out transportation. I keep thinking that it'll be best to rent a minivan and drop it off at the cruise terminal (with Avis). Do you think 6 adults plus luggage would fit into a minivan?


----------



## disneyholic family

scarlett873 said:


> We'll be at the Dolphin too!
> 
> Still trying to figure out transportation. I keep thinking that it'll be best to rent a minivan and drop it off at the cruise terminal (with Avis). Do you think 6 adults plus luggage would fit into a minivan?



it needs to be one of those minivans with a deep well in the back...a grand caravan?
i don't recall...we had one a few years back and it held a TON of luggage in the back....we got it from alamo though...


----------



## TheBeadPirate

scarlett873 said:


> We'll be at the Dolphin too!
> 
> Still trying to figure out transportation. I keep thinking that it'll be best to rent a minivan and drop it off at the cruise terminal (with Avis). Do you think 6 adults plus luggage would fit into a minivan?



We're driving over, if you need to we can halp take baggage....human or otherwise.  It's just the 2 of us......and the many, many plans RICK (notice NOT Lori the OCD explorer) has planned for this.

In my week of exile to the non-internet palne of existence I found......many, many things from closing out the store we had for the FEs, a small roller bag for Rick's carryon (read Wino bag), magnetic pencil/notepad holder for the door, the Crowne Plaza stash(eye masks, ear plugs, drape clip, linen spray) that we got in Indy and I saved for the cruise, an extra pair of swimtrunks......

All went into a XXL Ziplock bag so 1.) It stays together and 2.) I don't put it somewhere "safe" and I forget where I put it. [Except the roller bag, it gets a logo stitched on it and everything else shomed in it.]

Amazing what you can clean out whilst a shirt is sewing on the machine! I sorted and folded my little ole heart out! Even found the tote bags I knew I had but couldn't find when I needed them. (See a pattern here?!?)

So, if any of you planners need a tote bag.....let me know......... .....I have plenty......NOW. 


Lori


----------



## pershing

scarlett873 said:


> I would love to be able to buy stuff on clearance now, but i'm on a weight loss program so I don't have any clue what size i'll be by then! But I can't wait to go shopping! Here's hoping i'll be much skinnier by the time the cruise rolls around!



Me too! I'm in WW and hope to be much smaller in May '09.  

But I'm gonna dream big and buy at least one smaller bathing suit on clearance!  Everything else can be taken in.

*DVCSince02* Beach Club is right next door to the Dolphin! I would love to be there with you, but I'm not an owner. And those Friday and Saturday required points are painful!


----------



## kab407

We'll be staying at the Dolphin pre-cruise.  Right now I am planning on post-cruise also.  However if I can get into BCV or BWV at 7-months, I may do DVC.


----------



## parrotheadlois

"Hey everyone!  We are leaving this morning for the port and 20 nights of Disney Magic!!  Can't wait!!

4 suits for 4 nights?  Oh no, I have five packed for 20 nights   I have reasons for each one though.  A couple one pieces to snorkel in, a couple two pieces for just swimming.  Need at least three suits at any time (one to wear, one to wear later today when the first one is wet and I want to go back in and one to wear tomorrow when 1 and 2 are both still damp and cold).  One or two more just for good measure"

I'm lucky if I can find ONE that fits!  You mean I need to have FIVE!!!!  omigod


----------



## DVCsince02

I read the blog and laughed too.  I mean really, you had to rub it in that you can wear a 2 piece suit....  Figures, she's skinny and a great TA!

Pershing - points shmoints.... we're on vacation without the kids!!!!!!

Lori - You can always give tote bags away in the FEs.  I love them!


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> You want to see OCD, J-Kim meet my Mom.  She is already planning what "outfits" she's taking.......




Hmm.... 

What's the problem ?


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> Hmm....
> 
> What's the problem ?




      You just don't know my Mother.   

I take less on a 2 week business trip then with what she'll bring for this cruise


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> You just don't know my Mother.
> 
> I take less on a 2 week business trip then with what she'll bring for this cruise



At times, I can be a "little bit" too neat and organized.......     

So, are you saying it's too soon to have the suitcases packed?!


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> At times, I can be a "little bit" too neat and organized.......
> 
> So, are you saying it's too soon to have the suitcases packed?!



Just a tad.


----------



## dpuck1998

Quick question.  When we start booking our Palo ressies, should we book extra space for our fellow pod cruisers?  I have two rooms so I plan to book two palo ressies, I think I can book for 4, who wants to be my buddy now


----------



## MenashaCorp

dpuck1998 said:


> Quick question. When we start booking our Palo ressies, should we book extra space for our fellow pod cruisers? I have two rooms so I plan to book two palo ressies, I think I can book for 4, *who wants to be my buddy now*


 

For how much?  

Um... You wouldn't be suggesting making ADRs for MORE people than just yourSELF!??!?!??    You'll be drummed off the boards!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

MenashaCorp said:


> For how much?
> 
> Um... You wouldn't be suggesting making ADRs for MORE people than just yourSELF!??!?!??    You'll be drummed off the boards!!!



Isn't that allowed?  Can't you make ressies for four people per room?  Plus I will be traveling with 6 people  

They have tried to run me off before....I'm like a bad penny...I'm all copper colored and can't buy much..


----------



## MenashaCorp

Next you'll be taking your OKW refillable mugs into Palo in a stroller...


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Brandie- PM me your email addy and I'll send the pics of the Disney designs on the new disk.

I figured since I copied them from the auction I won it in maybe I shouldn't post them.

Anyone else want to look?


Lori


----------



## MenashaCorp

TheBeadPirate said:


> Anyone else want to look?
> 
> Lori


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MenashaCorp said:


>


give me an email addy then so I can email the attatchment. 

I anin't no mind reader ya know!


Lori


----------



## halliesmommy01

I will be heading to Evansville Indiana in the morning. I am taking my laptop but not sure how much time I will have since I have to go with my boss. Try not to get in too much trouble while I am gone. (Because I want to join in too.) See ya on Friday!

Becky


----------



## kab407

halliesmommy01 said:


> I will be heading to Evansville Indiana in the morning. I am taking my laptop but not sure how much time I will have since I have to go with my boss. Try not to get in too much trouble while I am gone. (Because I want to join in too.) See ya on Friday!
> 
> Becky



Have a safe trip Becky!


----------



## winotracy

dpuck1998 said:


> Quick question.  When we start booking our Palo ressies, should we book extra space for our fellow pod cruisers?  I have two rooms so I plan to book two palo ressies, I think I can book for 4, who wants to be my buddy now



Sorry, you can only book Palo now for the number of adults that you have.  Even though you have two rooms, only a table for 2 would be available.  



DVCsince02 said:


> I read the blog and laughed too.  I mean really, you had to rub it in that you can wear a 2 piece suit....  Figures, she's skinny and a great TA!
> 
> Pershing - points shmoints.... we're on vacation without the kids!!!!!!
> 
> Lori - You can always give tote bags away in the FEs.  I love them!



I am not, I repeat NOT skinny.  The two pieces are tankinis (read - cover the tummy well).  Would love to be skinny and doing a better job this cruise of avoiding the extra food (skipped dessert a couple nights ago!).


----------



## MenashaCorp

winotracy said:


> Sorry, you can only book Palo now for the number of adults that you have. Even though you have two rooms, only a table for 2 would be available.
> 
> I am not, I repeat NOT skinny. The two pieces are tankinis (read - cover the tummy well). Would love to be skinny and doing a better job this cruise of avoiding the extra food (skipped dessert a couple nights ago!).


 

Jeezo Peezo - would you VACATION, already??!?!?


----------



## pershing

winotracy said:


> Sorry, you can only book Palo now for the number of adults that you have.  Even though you have two rooms, only a table for 2 would be available.





Really? So, since I'm the only adult in my cabin, I only get a table for 1.....to quote my kids, that sucks!


----------



## robind

pershing said:


> Really? So, since I'm the only adult in my cabin, I only get a table for 1.....to quote my kids, that sucks!



Not to question Tracy - but I am going on my first DCL cruise next month as a solo and when I booked my Palo reservation it automatically popped up w/ reservations for 2.  I assumed it was because they don't really have tables for 1.


----------



## dpuck1998

robind said:


> Not to question Tracy - but I am going on my first DCL cruise next month as a solo and when I booked my Palo reservation it automatically popped up w/ reservations for 2.  I assumed it was because they don't really have tables for 1.



So....hopefully, since I have 2 cabins and 3 adults...not to mention paying adult fees for one kid...can I book two times for Palo, but I can only book a table for 2?  So how do parties get tables together, groups of 4 or 6 or more?


----------



## kab407

dpuck1998 said:


> So....hopefully, since I have 2 cabins and 3 adults...not to mention paying adult fees for one kid...can I book two times for Palo, but I can only book a table for 2?  So how do parties get tables together, groups of 4 or 6 or more?



On my last trip we had 7 of travelling together in 4 different cabins.  My Sister and I made ressies for brunch at for each cabin for roughly the same time.  When we got on board we spoke to the Maitre'D at Palo a couple of days before brunch and explain we were a family and would it be possible to seated together.  It was no problem.


----------



## aaronmckie

Wow, this thread sure has stalled since AskTracy went on vacation.

 

Here's a question: who's not doing (well, planning) on going to Palo?  This will be our first cruise, and there is so much to see/do that I was thinking of skipping it.  Also, don't feel like packing a jacket/tie for just one meal.  Big mistake?


----------



## scarlett873

aaronmckie said:


> Wow, this thread sure has stalled since AskTracy went on vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a question: who's not doing (well, planning) on going to Palo?  This will be our first cruise, and there is so much to see/do that I was thinking of skipping it.  Also, don't feel like packing a jacket/tie for just one meal.  Big mistake?


DH insists on doing Palo one night. We did a cruise last year on Princess and because we were on a pretty tight budget, we opted to not eat in one of their specialty restaurants. Big mistake...he's regretted it ever since! So we'll do Palo's on the podcast cruise...just not sure what night! I don't want to miss anything fun in the main dining rooms...


----------



## pershing

You can skip Palo if you wish. It's like going to a five star restaurant for only 10 dollars.  .....and we disers do love a bargain!  

I can't believe the Wonder is leaving from Ft. Lauderdale this cruise!!! Gosh, I hope that doesn't happen to us. It would really screw up my rental car reservations. Disney is busing them from Port Canaveral. How long a bus trip is that?

When does Hurricane season begin anyway?


----------



## klam_chowder

aaronmckie said:


> Wow, this thread sure has stalled since AskTracy went on vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a question: who's not doing (well, planning) on going to Palo?  This will be our first cruise, and there is so much to see/do that I was thinking of skipping it.  Also, don't feel like packing a jacket/tie for just one meal.  Big mistake?



We've decided not to do it basically for the same reasons. Also, DH just likes to sit back and relax on vacation. I'm making a concerted effort for us not to "have to" be here and there for spas, high tea, brunch, dining - other than our dinner rotation and the theatre show each nite. Even tho I'm a commando micro-planner (surprise, surprise!  ), I think it's a good move for us  

On a previous cruise (Princess), it was jam-packed with activities and excursions and it was fun but not relaxing. This time I'm trying to get a better balance.

Plus I don't want to push DH too hard since after we dock I'll still have 3 days to drag him thru the parks   

cheers,


----------



## DVCsince02

We plan on doing brunch _and _dinner at Palos.  Since this is our first vacation EVER without the munchkins we plan on doing all the things we wouldn't normally do.  That and the fact we are doing the same exact cruise the following month _with_ the kitlins.

So I'm counting the days until we can sign up.


----------



## MenashaCorp

DVCsince02 said:


> *We plan on doing brunch and dinner at Palo*s. Since this is our first vacation EVER without the munchkins we plan on doing all the things we wouldn't normally do. That and the fact we are doing the same exact cruise the following month _with_ the kitlins.
> 
> So I'm counting the days until we can sign up.


 

Ditto here.  Except the kids part.  Ain't got none.  Saves me the locker fees...


----------



## kab407

I would love to do brunch.  I am not going to stress over it however.


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Ditto here.  Except the kids part.  Ain't got none.  Saves me the locker fees...



You are bringing your "wife" though?


----------



## disneyholic family

aaronmckie said:


> Wow, this thread sure has stalled since AskTracy went on vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a question: who's not doing (well, planning) on going to Palo?  This will be our first cruise, and there is so much to see/do that I was thinking of skipping it.  Also, don't feel like packing a jacket/tie for just one meal.  Big mistake?



we had brunch at palos and we didn't dress up beyond cruise/resort casual...
DH wore a nice polo shirt and khakis....DS wore the same...

so if you don't want to take a jacket, do the brunch...
all four of us enjoyed brunch (DH, DD, DS and me)...


----------



## kab407

aaronmckie said:


> Wow, this thread sure has stalled since AskTracy went on vacation.



What was funny was that this morning I got the following from our dear Tracy! 

Hello!

I am currently on vacation at Disneyland and the Disney Magic!  I am
checking email on a regular basis and will get back to you as soon as
possible.  My response should not be delayed more than 24 hours.  I
appreciate your patience.  

If this is an emergency, please contact my colleague Dorothy at
dorothy@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com and copy me on your email so I know she
is taking care of you.  

Thank you!

Tracy Whipple
Dreams Unlimited Travel

Always thinking about us.   Shame she never mentioned she was taking a vacation let alone a cruise.    I wonder how you pack for such an adventure?


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> You are bringing your "wife" though?



you mean Don? Nah- he's on his own.


----------



## DVCsince02

MenashaCorp said:


> Ditto here.  Except the kids part.  Ain't got none.  Saves me the locker fees...



Ain't got none?!?!???  You mean YET.......


----------



## winotracy

Hey everyone!  Really sore today.  Don't ever go zip lining, burro riding and rapelling in a day  

No Palo for us on the Podcast cruise.


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> Hey everyone!  Really sore today.  Don't ever go zip lining, burro riding and rapelling in a day
> 
> No Palo for us on the Podcast cruise.



Isn't that what the Spa is for?

Glad to have you blogging!  Enjoy.


----------



## DVCsince02

Interesting cruise information...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1520273


----------



## disneyholic family

DVCsince02 said:


> Interesting cruise information...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1520273



great thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thanks for the heads up


----------



## TheBeadPirate

kab407 said:


> Always thinking about us.   Shame she never mentioned she was taking a vacation let alone a cruise.    I wonder how you pack for such an adventure?



I figured she'd dump us all in Kevin's lap.......poor, Dorothy...   Maybe we should all email her and welcome her into the collective....er, fold.... 

Definitely Palo here (for dinner and brunch if possible)! Figure whatever we miss we'll catch on the next cruise. Yep, the stipulation I got when Rick finally caved and said "book it" was we get to rebook while onboard.... 

tricky, tricky, tricky


----------



## chirurgeon

I trying to figure out transportation for the cruise.  I am staying at the Dolphin pre and post cruise.  I am flying in from Pittsburgh and my step mom is flying in from Flint, MI the Saturday before the cruise.  Unless we are able to get flights into OAI within a short time of each other, we are both going to have to have separate transportation to the hotel.  Then we need to have transport to and from Port Canavrel (sp?).  So the options are cab, town car, what?  I am not really interested in renting a car. I am so confused at this time.  Being the compulsive over planner that I am, this is making me a little crazy.

Will there be enough of us staying at the Dolphin or at least one of the Epcot hotels pre and post to make it cost effective to rent a large transportation option for us all? How big are the buses they use for the cruise transfers?

Who is staying where?

Kim


----------



## scarlett873

Transportation is freaking me out too...I think we'll do a rental car, just so that we'll be able to do our booze run easier. If there ends up being some kind of organized transportation, we might be game for that, but that's only if we can get to the terminal early...lol...I plan to board just as soon as they will let me! 

I had thought about Palo brunch too, but not sure if we will or not yet. DH didn't seem to interested when I had first brought it up to him. Guess we'll see!


----------



## chirurgeon

Brandie, are you staying at the Dolphin?

Kim


----------



## scarlett873

Oh yes...sorry...lol! We are at the Dolphin along with my brother and his wife, and then Plutes and her DH are riding with us to the cruise terminal too.


----------



## kab407

we're flying down Friday and staying at the Dolphin.  I'll most likely just book a towncar.  As far as getting to/from PC, I've asked Tracy to include the cost of transfers. I haven't quite figured out getting home yet.  If we stay to the Dolphin. I'll do a towncar.  If I am able to get into BWV or BCV (DVC) at 7-months, I'll use Magical Express.  I am really not stressing abouth this yet. Things can change!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

I'm staying at the Dolphin for at least 1 night before the cruise.  I have no idea yet when I'm arriving (still waiting on SW and Jetblue flights), nor how I'm getting anywhere.


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> I'm staying at the Dolphin for at least 1 night before the cruise.  I have no idea yet when I'm arriving (still waiting on SW and Jetblue flights), nor how I'm getting anywhere.



Don't worry we'll make sure you get to where you need to go.


----------



## ADP

We will probably arrive on Saturday morning before the cruise.  We will be staying at the Dolphin pre and post cruise.  We are going to take the DCL motor coach roundtrip from the Dolphin to the cruise terminal.


----------



## DVCsince02

kab407 said:


> we're flying down Friday and staying at the Dolphin.  I'll most likely just book a towncar.  As far as getting to/from PC, I've asked Tracy to include the cost of transfers. I haven't quite figured out getting home yet.  If we stay to the Dolphin. I'll do a towncar.  If I am able to get into BWV or BCV (DVC) at 7-months, I'll use Magical Express.  I am really not stressing abouth this yet. Things can change!



We are staying at the BCV on Saturday night and using the ME transfers from the hotel to the port and from the port to the airport upon returning.


----------



## pershing

We are flying in Friday night, and staying at the Dolphin. We are renting from National as I want to try the MCO Emerald Aisle AND the Dolphin has a National desk in its lobby to drop the car off when we get to the dolphin. (No parking fees!). 

I'll rent a new one to get to the port. The National Cocoa Beach shuttle and office are cruddy and slow but they get the job done.

Their rates are way cheaper than Budget's right now if you sign up for Emerald Club which is free with the Mousesaver's link.  

My son was actually traumitized the first time we rented a car to get to the port. I threw the map at him and was like 'check this and see if we are on the right road!!' Maniac single mom  trying to drive and direct him on how to read a map, while he's brothers were whining in the back 'cause they had to pee !! 

It's been years....but it's always the first thing he asks...'Are we going to rent a car?'  

Needless to say, he LOVES  Magical Express!!


----------



## disneyholic family

i'm not sure what day i'll get to the dolphin- since i come from very far away, i always give myself a cushion of several days before a cruise - just in case weather/airport strikes/etc get in the way....

my sister and mom will fly down from detroit some time on satuday to join me at the dolphin....

i guess we'll take the DCL bus to the port, although i really do like to get there early to be sure i'm first on board.....so i don't know...maybe i'll take a town car to the port....

i also don't know what i'll do about transportation after the cruise..
we have to be off the ship by about 8 am on thursday morning....
my sister, mom and i have to be in Tampa for our conference late Thursday afternoon....
so maybe i'll rent a car at port canaveral and drive straight across to tampa, check into the hotel there and then do some sightseeing in tampa...assuming there's something to see there  ...

as soon as the conference is over saturday night, we'll head back to orlando....i'd like to stay another day or two at WDW -maybe i can convince my mom and sister to 'do the parks' a bit with me....


----------



## exwdwcm

We are going on the cruise!!!   I just recently started listening to the podcast this year, but love it.   I talked my mom, dad and my cousin into coming.  I am leaving DH and the munchkin at home for an adult only trip.  He would only be 18mos old anyhow.    Sadly my sister who is the other podcast fan cannot make it.   

just waiting to officially book, already requested our quote.  I am a first time cruiser period and we are all first time on the DCL!     so what should we line up to try on our first DCL adventure?   

i think we will fly in from DFW Friday night and stay at the dolphin or swan and do MK or Epcot on Saturday before leaving on Sunday.    We don't currently plan to rent a car, so we have to figure out the transportation part (we almost always rent a car at WDW).


----------



## halliesmommy01

Welcome Aboard Michelle! Cna't wait to meet you and your family in May.


----------



## pershing

exwdwcm said:


> We are going on the cruise!!!   i think we will fly in from DFW Friday night and stay at the dolphin or swan ....



 You are gonna love it.

You mentioned Dolphin OR Swan. It made me wonder whether you knew about the deal the podcast crew secured for the Dolphin at 99/per night. It's listed on the first post of this thread.

Too bad about your sister!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> Don't worry we'll make sure you get to where you need to go.



Ummmmmm.......

Where is it exactly that YOU think I need to go???? 


Are you still waiting on JetBlue too, C/Kat?


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> Ummmmmm.......
> 
> Where is it exactly that YOU think I need to go????
> 
> 
> Are you still waiting on JetBlue too, C/Kat?



Hey, the woman with the mint and rum is not missing the boat! No way, no how!!!


Yes, waiting for JB.  I hate using FF miles to go to FL. Although my Mom thinks I should use them so she can fly first class.     Silly Mom!


----------



## kab407

exwdwcm said:


> We are going on the cruise!!!



Welcome Michelle!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> Hey, the woman with the mint and rum is not missing the boat! No way, no how!!!
> 
> 
> Yes, waiting for JB.  I hate using FF miles to go to FL. Although my Mom thinks I should use them so she can fly first class.     Silly Mom!



I'm getting so nervous...Delta has my flight for under $200 RT, and everyone says that the prices are going to go up...but I hate Delta, and it's been getting a lot of really nasty reviews lately.  I love JB...hope they don't disappoint!


----------



## pershing

UrsulasShadow said:


> I'm getting so nervous...Delta has my flight for under $200 RT, and everyone says that the prices are going to go up...but I hate Delta, and it's been getting a lot of really nasty reviews lately.  I love JB...hope they don't disappoint!



I booked that flight on Delta. Pete said to book, so I did! It's been years since I've flown Delta. I hope I don't get screwed.


----------



## DVCsince02

Welcome Michelle!

Mindy, how long before you know Jet Blue prices?


----------



## kab407

JB only has seats released thru January. Not sure when they will release seats for Feb/Mar let alone May.


----------



## exwdwcm

thanks for the warm welcomes all around

can't wait to meet you guys.   I am already hoping to meet up with Jennifer on my new moms thread that WON the free cruise!  

So can we bring our own booze on?  it sounded like it from what i am reading.     

So the discounted room is only the dolphin?  I just assumed it was both- i know, i didn't read it all very well.   but yes, we are hoping to get that discounted room for 2 nights before hopefully.  

i am nervous about how much flights are going to be too- i am waiting to see SW- but they haven't released past Jan yet.   I am 20 min from DFW or Love Field, so i can pretty much fly just about anyone.   but rates are somewhat scary right now.


----------



## froggy5657

Hey is anyone organizing Fish Extenders? 

If no one already is I could do it, but I have never done fish extenders before so I might need help.


----------



## dpuck1998

froggy5657 said:


> Hey is anyone organizing Fish Extenders?
> 
> If no one already is I could do it, but I have never done fish extenders before so I might need help.



anyone check for these on ebay?  There is one going for 50 bucks!! LOL...I hope someone isn't crazy enough to pay that for one!


----------



## scarlett873

Welcome to the jungle Michelle! 

I know that we've been discussing fish extenders...not sure when we're looking to start putting down names, etc. I'm game to seeing how many of us are actually interested in it! I've been thinking about my gifts for it, but it's hard not knowing how many people will really participate! When you're all ready...let me know where to add my name to the list!  


Just got back from finally seeing The Dark Knight. I won't be sleeping for awhile...D.I.S.T.U.R.B.I.N.G. I don't do well with violent movies...even implied violence...not only did we watch the movie, but we saw it in IMAX. The Joker was RIGHT in my face and the surround sound made it waaaaaaaaay more intense. DH owes me.


----------



## froggy5657

I would make my own. I love sewing it's so much fun.


----------



## scarlett873

I've got my very own Fairy Godmother (Pirate) to help me with my FE! 

And if she can't do it, my Mommy will be helping me...I could make my own, but i'd have to start today. And after ripping it apart 14,000 times and throwing it across the room as many times, i'd be crying to my mommy for help! She'd have to fix my mess anyway, so it's best to just have someone else do it to begin with!


----------



## froggy5657

I set up a thread for the FE's. Hope it stays toward the top.


----------



## halliesmommy01

My Mommy is making mine and my sisters. I have to start looking for material. When she was at my house last time I showed her the thread on the cruise board so she knew what she was getting into. If my brother wasn't in High School(can't miss school for a program he is in) she told me tonight she was going ask me to get her booked. She already asked if we go next time if they can join us.


----------



## disneyholic family

exwdwcm said:


> We are going on the cruise!!!



welcome aboard!!  



scarlett873 said:


> Just got back from finally seeing The Dark Knight. I won't be sleeping for awhile...D.I.S.T.U.R.B.I.N.G. I don't do well with violent movies...even implied violence...not only did we watch the movie, but we saw it in IMAX. The Joker was RIGHT in my face and the surround sound made it waaaaaaaaay more intense. DH owes me.



we saw dark knight twice (DD couldn't come the first time and since she wanted to see it with all of us, we all went again).....the first time, when i didn't know the violence was implied, i watched a lot of the movie with my eyes squeezed shut and my fingers in my ears.....


----------



## DVCsince02

exwdwcm said:


> thanks for the warm welcomes all around
> 
> can't wait to meet you guys.   I am already hoping to meet up with Jennifer on my new moms thread that WON the free cruise!



Looking forward to meeting you too! 



froggy5657 said:


> Hey is anyone organizing Fish Extenders?
> 
> If no one already is I could do it, but I have never done fish extenders before so I might need help.



A few of us are getting our monies together so we can give a better gift and share the responsibilities of handing out and packing.  Feel free to join in, just let me know.



dpuck1998 said:


> anyone check for these on ebay?  There is one going for 50 bucks!! LOL...I hope someone isn't crazy enough to pay that for one!



I know, that's nuts!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

dpuck1998 said:


> anyone check for these on ebay?  There is one going for 50 bucks!! LOL...I hope someone isn't crazy enough to pay that for one!


 That's probably the same lady that STARTS the auction at $36. Yea, Thanks Lady, I'd sew together a couple tote bags before I'd pay that.....and I know what kind of effort goes into them!



scarlett873 said:


> I've got my very own Fairy Godmother (Pirate) to help me with my FE!
> 
> And if she can't do it, my Mommy will be helping me...I could make my own, but i'd have to start today. And after ripping it apart 14,000 times and throwing it across the room as many times, i'd be crying to my mommy for help! She'd have to fix my mess anyway, so it's best to just have someone else do it to begin with!



You're so sweet!  I'll hopefully (keep fingers crossed) be working on a sample one over Labor Day weekend. We'll see...It's Southern Decadence in New Orleans and my boys (and pomegranite martinis) may be calling me..... 

Wait till you see some of these outfits!


----------



## DVCsince02

Here is the link to join the Fish Extender thread.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1929123


----------



## MenashaCorp

OK... I just realized last night that, if one clicks on the "replies" link next to a thread (between "last post" and "views"), one can see statistics on who has replied/posted and how many times.

As of this post, Kathy (Go CougarKat!!) is leading the Podcast cruise thread, even above ASK-you-know-who (whom?)!!!  

"25(26 ) Most Frequent Podcast Cruise thread posters (click for yourself and see!!)

Who Posted? Total Posts: 2,407
User Name  Posts
kab407 235
winotracy 229
calypso*a*go-go 188
MenashaCorp 158
UrsulasShadow 124
scarlett873 118
Disneybridein2k3 92
Madi100 76
disneyholic family 65
mommyceratops 59
chirurgeon 54
TheBeadPirate 52
ClaraBug 48
DVCsince02 48
Annette_VA 44
DisneyKevin 42
pershing 39
cocowum 39
SamIAm21 39
robind 37
ADP 37
klam_chowder 28
cdnmickeylover 28
halliesmommy01 27
DebbieT11 25
Tonya2426 25


----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> OK... I just realized last night that, if one clicks on the "replies" link next to a thread (between "last post" and "views"), one can see statistics on who has replied/posted and how many times.
> 
> As of this post, Kathy (Go CougarKat!!) is leading the Podcast cruise thread, even above ASK-you-know-who (whom?)!!!
> 
> "25(26 ) Most Frequent Podcast Cruise thread posters (click for yourself and see!!)
> 
> Who Posted? Total Posts: 2,407
> User Name  Posts
> kab407 235
> winotracy 229
> calypso*a*go-go 188
> MenashaCorp 158
> UrsulasShadow 124
> scarlett873 118
> Disneybridein2k3 92
> Madi100 76
> disneyholic family 65
> mommyceratops 59
> chirurgeon 54
> TheBeadPirate 52
> ClaraBug 48
> DVCsince02 48
> Annette_VA 44
> DisneyKevin 42
> pershing 39
> cocowum 39
> SamIAm21 39
> robind 37
> ADP 37
> klam_chowder 28
> cdnmickeylover 28
> halliesmommy01 27
> DebbieT11 25
> Tonya2426 25



She's only above me because I'm on the ship and the internet is not great!  By the way, Ducky Williams just walked by.  Aren't you all jealous!


----------



## dpuck1998

winotracy said:


> She's only above me because I'm on the ship and the internet is not great!  By the way, Ducky Williams just walked by.  Aren't you all jealous!



I would be jealous if I knew who that was!


----------



## MenashaCorp

winotracy said:


> She's only above me because I'm on the ship and the internet is not great! By the way, Ducky Williams just walked by. Aren't you all jealous!


 

OK - As much as I like her, winotracy is just s-c-a-r-y sometimes!!

 . . . . . .​


----------



## scarlett873

MenashaCorp said:


> OK... I just realized last night that, if one clicks on the "replies" link next to a thread (between "last post" and "views"), one can see statistics on who has replied/posted and how many times.
> 
> As of this post, Kathy (Go CougarKat!!) is leading the Podcast cruise thread, even above ASK-you-know-who (whom?)!!!
> 
> "25(26 ) Most Frequent Podcast Cruise thread posters (click for yourself and see!!)
> 
> Who Posted? Total Posts: 2,407
> User Name  Posts
> kab407 235
> winotracy 229
> calypso*a*go-go 188
> MenashaCorp 158
> UrsulasShadow 124
> scarlett873 118
> Disneybridein2k3 92
> Madi100 76
> disneyholic family 65
> mommyceratops 59
> chirurgeon 54
> TheBeadPirate 52
> ClaraBug 48
> DVCsince02 48
> Annette_VA 44
> DisneyKevin 42
> pershing 39
> cocowum 39
> SamIAm21 39
> robind 37
> ADP 37
> klam_chowder 28
> cdnmickeylover 28
> halliesmommy01 27
> DebbieT11 25
> Tonya2426 25



Dang...i'm a blabbermouth!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

scarlett873 said:


> Dang...i'm a blabbermouth!



Soooo, what does that make me, exactly???


----------



## TheBeadPirate

UrsulasShadow said:


> Soooo, what does that make me, exactly???



informative and helpful.....


----------



## scarlett873

TheBeadPirate said:


> informative and helpful.....


yeah...what she said!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Wow I really need to post more. My excuse is that I just booked about a month ago so I am just getting into my groove!


----------



## kab407

Good Lord!!!!

I need to get a life!!!!!


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> She's only above me because I'm on the ship and the internet is not great!  By the way, Ducky Williams just walked by.  Aren't you all jealous!



YES!!!!! on several accounts. The first being Ducky Williams.


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> winotracy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *She's only above me because I'm on the ship and the internet is not great!* By the way, Ducky Williams just walked by. Aren't you all jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!!! on several accounts. The first being Ducky Williams.
Click to expand...

 


kab407 said:


> Good Lord!!!!
> 
> I need to get a life!!!!!


 
AND because she's *double-replying*, of course...

TWO-TWO-TWO POSTS IN ONE!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

Oopsie - I just did it too!!


----------



## kab407

My savings grace is that I sail most weekends during the summer.  Wait till Oct- April, nothing to do but drive up the post count......


----------



## pershing

Well, my post count will be going up now. My second job, which is working for a call center from home, made me double my hours recently. 

Sooooo, I'll have plenty of time in-between calls now to be on the disboards!


----------



## Tonya2426

MenashaCorp said:


> OK... I just realized last night that, if one clicks on the "replies" link next to a thread (between "last post" and "views"), one can see statistics on who has replied/posted and how many times.
> 
> As of this post, Kathy (Go CougarKat!!) is leading the Podcast cruise thread, even above ASK-you-know-who (whom?)!!!
> 
> "25(26 ) Most Frequent Podcast Cruise thread posters (click for yourself and see!!)
> 
> Who Posted? Total Posts: 2,407
> User Name Posts
> kab407 235
> winotracy 229
> calypso*a*go-go 188
> MenashaCorp 158
> UrsulasShadow 124
> scarlett873 118
> Disneybridein2k3 92
> Madi100 76
> disneyholic family 65
> mommyceratops 59
> chirurgeon 54
> TheBeadPirate 52
> ClaraBug 48
> DVCsince02 48
> Annette_VA 44
> DisneyKevin 42
> pershing 39
> cocowum 39
> SamIAm21 39
> robind 37
> ADP 37
> klam_chowder 28
> cdnmickeylover 28
> halliesmommy01 27
> DebbieT11 25
> Tonya2426 25


 
I've got to get on the stick!!! I am in last place.


----------



## aaronmckie

Tonya2426 said:


> I've got to get on the stick!!! I am in last place.




I'm not even ON the list, yet


----------



## DLBDS

aaronmckie said:


> I'm not even ON the list, yet



Don't sweat it. I ain't neither. I only have 14 posts!


----------



## dpuck1998

Must...


----------



## dpuck1998

get..


----------



## dpuck1998

on...


----------



## dpuck1998

list!!


----------



## pershing

There's not a competitive bone in our podcaster bodies, is there?


----------



## kab407

Nooooooo......what makes you think that   ? (+1)


----------



## dpuck1998

kab407 said:


> Nooooooo......what makes you think that   ? (+1)


----------



## DVCsince02




----------



## kab407

The Disney Magic along with Tracy will be passing thru the Panama Canal tomorrow.  Below is the web site for the cams. I am not sure what time the Magic is scheduled to start going thru the locks.


http://www.pancanal.com/eng/photo/camera-java.html


----------



## scarlett873

Thanks for that link! I was wondering where I could see the webcam! 

Just made grapefruit cake! Anyone want a piece?


----------



## DLBDS

kab407 said:


> The Disney Magic along with Tracy will be passing thru the Panama Canal tomorrow.  Below is the web site for the cams. I am not sure what time the Magic is scheduled to start going thru the locks.
> 
> 
> http://www.pancanal.com/eng/photo/camera-java.html



Thanks for the link, Kathy!


----------



## DLBDS

scarlett873 said:


> Just made grapefruit cake! Anyone want a piece?



 I do! I do!


----------



## lttlmc3

I want cake too!  It's my birthday!


----------



## DLBDS

lttlmc3 said:


> I want cake too!  It's my birthday!



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*
​


----------



## pershing




----------



## halliesmommy01

lttlmc3 said:


> I want cake too!  It's my birthday!



Happy Birthday to you!! Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## disneyholic family

kab407 said:


> The Disney Magic along with Tracy will be passing thru the Panama Canal tomorrow.  Below is the web site for the cams. I am not sure what time the Magic is scheduled to start going thru the locks.
> 
> 
> http://www.pancanal.com/eng/photo/camera-java.html



is that a bridge in the top picture?  It's gorgeous!!

in the lower right hand corner, there's a link to the magic going through on its inaugural transit...cool!!

thanks for the link!!


----------



## kab407

disneyholic family said:


> is that a bridge in the top picture?  It's gorgeous!!
> 
> in the lower right hand corner, there's a link to the magic going through on its inaugural transit...cool!!
> 
> thanks for the link!!



Yes, that is the Centennial Bridge.


----------



## kab407

Courtsey of Andrew Derek who is on the Magic.   From what I have gathered from the Cruise board, these are Central Times and can change.

6.30AM APPROACH.
7AM PASSING UNDER BRIDGE OF AMERICAS
8.40AM ARRIVAL MINAFLORES
10.20AM DEPART MINAFLORES
10.50AM ARRIVE PEDRO MIGUEL
11.50AM DEPART PEDRO MIGUEL
1.00PM PASSING GAMBOA
3.00PM ARRIVING GATUN LOCKS
5.20PM DEPART THE LOCKS AND CANAL.


----------



## scarlett873

Is that Tracy I see approaching the Miraflores Locks???


----------



## DVCsince02

I'm watching too.  Maybe.


----------



## DVCsince02

Yep, that's it!!


----------



## pershing

I was wondering the same thing! It looks like red stacks with black on them! 

We will be able to tell as it gets farther along. How exciting!

I so want to do this cruise someday.


----------



## DVCsince02




----------



## chickie

Okay, I have goose bumps now, after seeing this picture!
Thanks for posting it; I can't get the pictures to show up for me when I go through the website.
That is so cool!!!!


----------



## scarlett873

Did anyone see the bird sitting right smack dab in the middle of the webcam?


----------



## DVCsince02

The high resolution picture is better (no bird).


----------



## kab407

Thanks guys for the screen shots.!  I got sucked into a meeting.   

So has anyone seen Tracy?


----------



## DVCsince02

Nothing since her blog on the 22nd.


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Nothing since her blog on the 22nd.



How dare she have fun and not include us!!!! 

How are you feeling Jen?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Was that her out on secret deck 7?


----------



## ADP

I must say, seeing these pictures of the Magic going through the canal reinforces my belief that the Internet and this community are truly amazing.


----------



## DVCsince02

Feel like I'm ready to explode......  I'm fine, but more than ready to get my body back from this alien inside of me.  If only we could decide on a name for him......

Now that DD is in kindergarten and DS goes to daycare, my days are running a bit slow.  So to the DIS I go to keep from going insane.  It will certainly help my post count.


----------



## kab407

She is at the bridge.


----------



## disneyholic family

the magic can be seen on the centennial bridge webcam right now:

http://webcams.pancanal.com/webcam/cerro-luisa.jpg?1219685675656


----------



## disneyholic family

it's a beautiful view of the magic on the centennial bridge webcam....too bad i don't know how to do a screen capture


----------



## DVCsince02




----------



## disneyholic family

DVCsince02 said:


>



thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

.





awoltoday said:


> How 'bout a little moving picture?


----------



## pershing

Ok, how did you do that? My goodness! That's clever.


----------



## DVCsince02

Can't take credit for it.... I quoted another DISers post from the Cruise Board.

Rumor is some folks got off at the first lock and boarded an ambulance.  Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## exwdwcm

thanks for posting the pics Jennifer.   

scary about the ambulance, hope everyone is okay.  

I've heard from Tracy- but only because she is trying to get our cruise officially booked.   i can't believe she is working so hard on vacation?  i'll owe her a drink!


----------



## disneyholic family

love that moving picture...very cool...


----------



## MenashaCorp

DVCsince02 said:


> Feel like I'm ready to explode...... I'm fine, but more than ready to get my body back from this alien inside of me. *If only we could decide on a name for him......*
> 
> Now that DD is in kindergarten and DS goes to daycare, my days are running a bit slow. So to the DIS I go to keep from going insane. It will certainly help my post count.


 

I believe "JASON" means "CAKE" in many many languages!!  .


----------



## froggy5657

I have heard it means "the healer"


----------



## DVCsince02

MenashaCorp said:


> I believe "JASON" means "CAKE" in many many languages!!  .



So DD brings home a paper for homework that tells the teacher about her.  Name, pets, favorite foods, favorite color etc.  One question is what's your hobby and she replies "coloring".  Next question DH says is "and your birthday", to which she replies "_eating cake_!"  She was supposed to say when her b-day was, not her hobby on her birthday.

   

That's my girl!


----------



## DVCsince02

Welcome to the East Coast Tracy!


----------



## MenashaCorp

froggy5657 said:


> I have heard it means "the healer"


 
This is true....  in the strictest sense of the word "true..." 



MenashaCorp said:


> I believe "JASON" means "CAKE" in many many languages!!  .


 
This is ... how to say... NOT true, but COULD be TRULY CAKE-RIFIC, if it gets Jenn to name the kid Jason!!! 

Just keep repeating...

JASON *=* 
JASON *=* 
JASON *=* 
JASON *=* 
JASON *=* 


But then his older sister might EAT him on her birthday!!


----------



## pershing

DVCsince02 said:


> Welcome to the East Coast Tracy!



Wow! That looks so different in the darkness. All those lights!


----------



## dpuck1998

MenashaCorp said:


> This is true....  in the strictest sense of the word "true..."
> 
> 
> 
> This is ... how to say... NOT true, but COULD be TRULY CAKE-RIFIC, if it gets Jenn to name the kid Jason!!!
> 
> Just keep repeating...
> 
> JASON *=*
> JASON *=*
> JASON *=*
> JASON *=*
> JASON *=*
> 
> 
> But then his older sister might EAT him on her birthday!!



Can't you write yourself a prescription to take care of your "issues" ?


----------



## disneyholic family

DVCsince02 said:


> Welcome to the East Coast Tracy!



i stayed up until 3 AM to see the magic reach the atlantic!  

even though it was dark and 2 container ships partially blocked her, it was still a beautiful view!!


----------



## klam_chowder

Wow, pics of the ship around the canal were spectacular - thx a mint for posting those!  

Been bizzy so away from the boards for a bit...caught up now  

DH & I will do pre- and post-cruise at Dolphin too. I was stressin' about transportation then figured I'd just wait and see. When numbers firm up in Feb, there might be enough of us for the Podcast team to arrange something to/from port...  maybe just wishful thinking...LOL  

Going to check out the FE thread  

cheers,


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Tracy- Looks like Gustav rolled out the red carpet for you.....

Tell the Captain you are very important to us and not to let anything happen to you!


Be safe out there!


----------



## lttlmc3

Do they take Disney gift cards on the cruise?  Just asking.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

lttlmc3 said:


> Do they take Disney gift cards on the cruise?  Just asking.



I submitted this question to the email show and figured John would jump on it. No dice. I know they take Disney Dollars so I am assuming they accept Disney gift cards also. (I hope so I'm saving all my Sunshine Rewards money for those!)


And now for shop talk....heehee. If you're near a Kroger they're putting all their Summer stuff 75% off. The one we have near our hotel here in MI had pool toys, squirt guns(in all sizes), drink jugs/bottles(once again, all sizes), flashlights (Lois- I got a parrot one that chirps!), and wine- but that's not for the cruise yet. Needless to say we now have these things also for a grand total of $8. A 72oz mini-keg of Diet Coke! mmmmmm, now THAT'S a good thing! 

Lori


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

lttlmc3 said:


> Do they take Disney gift cards on the cruise? Just asking.


Won one lately?     Yes, you give your gift card (s) when you check in before you board or you can go to guest services at any time to apply them to your stateroom account.  

HTH - Stacy (a poor substitute for Ask Tracy, but hey, it rhymes!)


----------



## scarlett873

I won a Disney gift card awhile back and when I looked on the back of my card, it specifically mentions that it is accepted at The Disney Stores, the theme parks, and Disney Cruise Line! So i've got it safely tucked away to add to our onboard account when we check in!


----------



## DVCsince02

For those who like to get a bearing of where things are....



tigger2002 said:


> You guys may already know this.
> 
> Mappoint has a neat view called "Bird's eye".  You can go to www.maps.live.com and zoom in to Port Canaveral.  Then switch to "Bird's eye" view (upper left corner).  One of the Disney ships is docked there.  You can move around and look at parking, the buildings, other ships, etc.
> 
> The link below should also take you there.  You can move around like any internet map program.
> 
> 
> http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v=2&FORM=LMLTCC&cp=nr22sn88dtx0&style=b&lvl=1&tilt=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&scene=15791407&phx=0&phy=0&phscl=1&encType=1


----------



## pershing

DVCsince02 said:


> For those who like to get a bearing of where things are....




It looks like a 1970's home movie picture with those flat colors. It can't be a live picture as neither the Wonder or Magic should be in port today.

My experience with driving at the port is that you see the boat and you're trying to figure out the signs as you continue to want to look at the boat.  It's deceiving, cause it seems you have to drive away from the boat to get to the Disney Terminal. I messed it up the first time and had to turn around.


----------



## disneyholic family

pershing said:


> It looks like a 1970's home movie picture with those flat colors. It can't be a live picture as neither the Wonder or Magic should be in port today.
> 
> My experience with driving at the port is that you see the boat and you're trying to figure out the signs as you continue to want to look at the boat.  It's deceiving, cause it seems you have to drive away from the boat to get to the Disney Terminal. I messed it up the first time and had to turn around.



we drove from WDW to PC.....the directions were a bit difficult to follow, so we were really concentrating on that when we caught our first glimpse of the Wonder......i don't have words to describe our reaction to seeing her for the first time.....it was absolutely incredible!.....that heart soaring, jaw dropping sort of thing....
and it happened on our second cruise as well...she's a beautiful sight to behold!!


----------



## Hygiene99

Happy birthday to Winotracy / Tracy....  
Celebrating on the Disney Magic, Nice     

The big 40


----------



## kab407

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRACY  

Enjoy your day!!!!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Happy Birthday, Tracy!


----------



## froggy5657

Where is the Cake??????????


----------



## ADP

Happy B-Day Tracy...Have a chocolate Souffle with a candle on top!


----------



## scarlett873

Happy Birthday Tracy!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

Happy Birthday, Tracy!! 40 is the new 23!!


----------



## klam_chowder

*+*  *= * 

cheers,


----------



## Madi100

Happy Birthday Tracy!


----------



## lttlmc3

Ya Hoo!  Happy Birthday Tracy!!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Happy Birthday Tracy! Hope you are having a great time.


----------



## DVCsince02

Happy B-Day Tracy!


----------



## disneyholic family

Happy Birthday Tracy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i hope you're having a magical trip...


----------



## Plutes

Happy Birthday, Tracy!!


----------



## chickie

Happy Birthday, Tracy!
Hope you're having a great time on the cruise!!!!!


----------



## pershing

Tracy!


----------



## aaronmckie

Happy Birthday Tracy!!!
You know what, you deserve it... you should go on a cruise


----------



## MenashaCorp

aaronmckie said:


> Happy Birthday Tracy!!!
> You know what, you deserve it... you should go on a cruise


 
I'll help you pack!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

HAPPY HAPPY DAY TRACY!!

Hope your having a wonderful trip, can't wait to hear 
all about what you did!


----------



## kymickeyfan717

Happpy B-day Tracy


----------



## DLBDS

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TRACY!!!!!!​
PS~ I'll be 40 this fall.

DARA


----------



## dpuck1998

PS, I'll be 40 in 2013


----------



## DLBDS

dpuck1998 said:


> PS, I'll be 40 in 2013



Bite me.


----------



## dpuck1998

DLBDS said:


> Bite me.


----------



## DLBDS

dpuck1998 said:


>


----------



## MenashaCorp

dpuck1998 said:


> PS, I'll be 40 in 2013


 
_MAY_ be 40.... _MAY_ be...


----------



## dpuck1998

MenashaCorp said:


> _MAY_ be 40.... _MAY_ be...



Good point....


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> PS, I'll be 40 in 2013


Tee hee...me too!  I sure hope that we're back from China by then and have our daughter! This wait is INSANE!!!


----------



## froggy5657

I'll be 40 in... ummmm

2034 I beat you all!!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

froggy5657 said:


> I'll be 40 in... ummmm
> 
> 2034 I beat you all!!!!


 
Sure, but by then the world will be ruled by apes.  Good luck!!


----------



## froggy5657

No. I doubt it.

I think you've gone BANANAS      

I'm just kidding, I am sure you are perfectly sane.


----------



## scarlett873

froggy5657 said:


> No. I doubt it.
> 
> I think you've gone BANANAS
> 
> I'm just kidding, I am sure you are perfectly sane.


This is J-Kim you are talking about...right?


----------



## MenashaCorp

froggy5657 said:


> No. I doubt it.
> 
> I think you've gone BANANAS
> 
> I'm just kidding, I am sure you are perfectly sane.


 


scarlett873 said:


> This is J-Kim you are talking about...right?


 






Get yer stinkin' paws off me!!!!


----------



## froggy5657

Hmmmmm, I might have to rethink that comment


----------



## DVCsince02

So I'm thinking (I know scary) that I might send DH out in a taxi before we go to port for a liquor run.  He really enjoys Landshark beer and I like White Merlot.  He'll probably pick us a 6 pack of bottled water too.  We plan on  taking the DCL transfers from BCV, so should I send him early Sunday morning or Saturday?
Anyone else doing a run before the cruise?


----------



## scarlett873

We're doing a booze run, but we'll probably do it Saturday. We're hoping to get the earliest flight that SW has coming into Orlando from Indy so i'm assuming that our room won't be ready for us that early, so we'll do our booze run on the way to the Dolphin from the airport and then head to DisneyQuest. At least that's the plan today...


I'm sure it'll change 475,000 times between now and then though!


----------



## winotracy

Hey all, the internet has been bad for posting.  Posted something earlier but you didn't get it.  Today is the big day and we are having a blast.  More later.  Thanks for all the birthday wishes.  I had some great ones today!


----------



## Dodie

OOOOH!!! A Tracy appearance!  Happy Birthday, Tracy!


----------



## pershing

Great to hear from you Tracy!

I think it's gonna get a little bumpy for you soon!  

I swear we are all on the same wave length today! I was just thinking about how we are flying in on Friday Night. And how much of a soda fiend my son is!  I swear I could spend a fortune in the parks just on his soda buying! So, I was thinking about stopping somewhere Friday night, while I still had the rental car, and picking up soda and ......  'stuff' for me to bring on the boat. Not to mention a few snacks for the room at the Dolphin.

We fly in late though, like 9:30 PM. Does anyone know someplace really safe we can stop that late between the airport and Disney?


----------



## robind

pershing said:


> Great to hear from you Tracy!
> 
> I think it's gonna get a little bumpy for you soon!
> 
> I swear we are all on the same wave length today! I was just thinking about how we are flying in on Friday Night. And how much of a soda fiend my son is!  I swear I could spend a fortune in the parks just on his soda buying! So, I was thinking about stopping somewhere Friday night, while I still had the rental car, and picking up soda and ......  'stuff' for me to bring on the boat. Not to mention a few snacks for the room at the Dolphin.
> 
> We fly in late though, like 9:30 PM. Does anyone know someplace really safe we can stop that late between the airport and Disney?



I am also a soda fiend but did you know that soda is free on the boat, unless it's ordered from a bar or room service.  That might leave you more money for "other" things


----------



## pershing

robind said:


> I am also a soda fiend but did you know that soda is free on the boat, unless it's ordered from a bar or room service.  That might leave you more money for "other" things



I remember when soda was NOT free on the boat and I had to buy him a refillable cup. (Guess that's a collector item now!) I was so glad it became free after our first cruise.

Well I still have 2 whole days of his soda drinking to contend with. So, making a stop to pick up that, cereal, milk (so I don't have to buy breakfast) is still a good idea for me.

I just don't know the off Disney area that well. Only the Publix or Goodings that's right outside the gate and is pricey. I want a safe Publix or WinnDixie to stop at between MCO and the Dolphin.


----------



## DVCsince02

MY DH prefers Pepsi vs. Coke, so I may need a 6 pack of that also.


----------



## lttlmc3

If I don't have a diet coke in the morning, I'm EVIL!!  It's to me what coffee is to other people.  I'll be sure to bring some on the boat so I don't kill my poor friend who is coming with me!


----------



## pershing

Ok, just listened to the podcast! And they read my mind as usual! I found out from the podcast that there is a WinnDixie further down from that Goodings I was talking about outside the gate.

I checked it's hours and it does close at 12 midnight. So, it will depend on how well we get off the flight and get the rental car, whether we make it it time or not.

I think I can turn the National Rental car into the Dolphin's Valet when we get there. A couple years ago we were staying at the Swan and I fully expected to pay for parking for my National rental car cause the National rental car desk in the lobby was closed, but the Dolphin's Valet said they could take the car/paperwork and turn it in for me. Hopes that's still the case.

I know I know, I'm planning when I'm gonna buy soda 8 months from now. But with nothing else to plan, my inner obsessive vacation planner is digging up this minutia to dwell on. I REALLY want us to overplan where we are gonna meet pre-cruise, but I'm squelching it in order not to drive everyone else crazy!


----------



## halliesmommy01

pershing said:


> Ok, just listened to the podcast! And they read my mind as usual! I found out from the podcast that there is a WinnDixie further down from that Goodings I was talking about outside the gate.
> 
> I checked it's hours and it does close at 12 midnight. So, it will depend on how well we get off the flight and get the rental car, whether we make it it time or not.
> 
> I think I can turn the National Rental car into the Dolphin's Valet when we get there. A couple years ago we were staying at the Swan and I fully expected to pay for parking for my National rental car cause the National rental car desk in the lobby was closed, but the Dolphin's Valet said they could take the car/paperwork and turn it in for me. Hopes that's still the case.
> 
> I know I know, I'm planning when I'm gonna buy soda 8 months from now. But with nothing else to plan, my inner obsessive vacation planner is digging up this minutia to dwell on. I REALLY want us to overplan where we are gonna meet pre-cruise, but I'm squelching it in order not to drive everyone else crazy!



I hope you make it in time. If I was going to be there on Friday I would offer to make the grocery run for you.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

lttlmc3 said:


> If I don't have a diet coke in the morning, I'm EVIL!!  It's to me what coffee is to other people.  I'll be sure to bring some on the boat so I don't kill my poor friend who is coming with me!




I am the same way! I'd love to live up to the bad girl rep and say my favorite drink was something liquorfied.... but Diet Coke rules my world......you don't even know how far this crack addiction goes........ 


pershing said:


> Ok, just listened to the podcast! And they read my mind as usual! I found out from the podcast that there is a WinnDixie further down from that Goodings I was talking about outside the gate.
> 
> I checked it's hours and it does close at 12 midnight. So, it will depend on how well we get off the flight and get the rental car, whether we make it it time or not.



We just stayed at the Staybridge Suites next to this. It was fairly nice. Unless this is the place that Julie thinks smells bad......then it was ok (didn't notice any smells ).  There's an ABC Liquors right outside in an outer lot....... not that you'll need it or anything..... 


I'm just sayin'.......

Lori


----------



## MenashaCorp

lttlmc3 said:


> If I don't have a diet coke in the morning, I'm EVIL!!  It's to me what coffee is to other people.



Me, too! 



TheBeadPirate said:


> I am the same way! I'd love to live up to the bad girl rep and say my favorite drink was something liquorfied.... but Diet Coke rules my world......you don't even know how far this crack addiction goes........



Me Three!!


----------



## wildeoscar

Diet Coke, lemme say this with out offending... but EW.  Life is all about Mt. Dew

And back on some of the topics...

We plan on making it down probably the friday night before, late (driving)  to have all day (mostly) on Sat.  "Yes hello, Johnson's liquor store... well we do pay our bills don't we"  I dunno about Doing Disney Quest, I am just not a fan... I am pro fireworks and dole whip on the Poly Beach (so that late comers don't have to burn a park ticket)  But still not sure about the adult late night activity... With out the AC, I figure something will jump out and up to fill the void.


----------



## DVCsince02

wildeoscar said:


> Diet Coke, lemme say this with out offending... but EW.  Life is all about Mt. Dew



   
Mt. Dew is my morning coffee.


----------



## scarlett873

Mountain Dew....EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!

Diet Coke...YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM!
(even better with a splash o' rum  )


----------



## froggy5657

I have to agree, Diet Coke EW. It is worse for you than regular coke so many chemicals

I like Coke

Hey whatever floats your kayak


----------



## Tonya2426

wildeoscar said:


> Diet Coke, lemme say this with out offending... but EW. Life is all about Mt. Dew


 


froggy5657 said:


> I have to agree, Diet Coke EW. It is worse for you than regular coke so many chemicals
> 
> I like Coke
> 
> Hey whatever floats your kayak


 
DIET COKE HATE SPEECH!!!      What is the world coming to (as I have another sip of my diet coke)?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Javajavajavajavajavajavajavajava.......

Soda's for wimps.


----------



## chirurgeon

Sorry, never learned to like coffee.  My caffeine intake preference is Pepsi.  I Suppose I will have to make a grocery stop to pick some up if I want any on the cruise.   But they do have free Coke on the ship.  HHHMMM.  I will make that decision later.

Kim


----------



## disneyholic family

did someone here mention mountain pooh??????????????
yuk....

tis diet coke for moi.....

(hate to say that DD is a zero fan....apparently there was a switch at the hospital)...


----------



## DLBDS

Water drinker here.  

Not much into sodas BUT when I do imbibe....I'm a *Pepsi* girl. Oh and I like a tiny bit of coffee with my sugar and cream (or my sweetened condensed milk  ).


----------



## halliesmommy01

I am new to the diet coke addiction. I had no idea what I had been missing. I also love coffee too. I am an equal opportunity caffeine addict.


----------



## disneyholic family

halliesmommy01 said:


> I am new to the diet coke addiction. I had no idea what I had been missing. I also love coffee too. I am an equal opportunity caffeine addict.



yes i'm a java person in the morning too...
nothing like legally sanctioned addictive stimulants...


----------



## pershing

halliesmommy01 said:


> I hope you make it in time. If I was going to be there on Friday I would offer to make the grocery run for you.



Thanks so much, I appreciate the offer! One way or the other, I'll work it out.

My son is a Mountain Dew addict but he will drink Coke. He's so bad I had to ration his soda and he begs me when it's all gone. He's never liked water and his only healthy drink of choice is chocolate milk! 

I had to give up soda when I joined Weight Watchers  So, now my caffeine comes from Ice Tea.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

DVCsince02 said:


> Bumping for an answer. Tracy, do you know of any places that do this?


When I saw this excursion, I thought of you!
http://www.shoretrips.com/common/search4.asp?rcode=CAR&lcode=NAS&tcode=000732

YOUR OWN SCENIC UNDERWATER BUBBLE  Oh, my goodness! This dive shop is a well-oiled machine. Everything has its place and everything is there....including the set from "FLIPPER". We wondered when we arrived how this man had designed such a quaint "set". We found out that he didn't; he chose to keep it after the movie moguls left with the dolphin! It is fun to see.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 First of all, you and your fellow pilots will receive a submarine orientation. You will learn how to drive this machine--just simple operating and communication procedures. You'll even try one out on land to familiarize yourself with the easy to use controls.


After that, you will board a 55' support vessel that will take you to a beautiful reef, one of two stops you will make. The custom-built motorboat will lower your SUB into the water. All you need to do is pop your head into the large clear bubble helmet and sit down and - you're off!


The battery-powered scooter travels at about 2 knots and will hover between 20 and 25 feet, tethered to a float on the surface and controlled entirely by you. Sealife will surround you. You will have 45 minutes actual "driving" time in your personal sub.


While 1/2 of your group is riding their personal subs, the other half will have the opportunity to snorkel (snorkel gear included in the price). The total boat trip lasts approximately 3 hours.





  This is a perfect adventure for the safety conscious. There is no heavy equipment or weights on your body. You are submerged with four full-time professional divers and having the time of your life!


----------



## winotracy

Sounds like snuba, but I don't know.  Looks very interesting.  

Hey, we're turning around at Castaway Cay right now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kab407

Have a great day Tracy!


----------



## disneyholic family

winotracy said:


> Sounds like snuba, but I don't know.  Looks very interesting.
> 
> Hey, we're turning around at Castaway Cay right now!!!!!!!!!!!!



woo hoo!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Just read your latest blog entry, Tracy...sounds like you're having the time of your life.


----------



## pershing

winotracy said:


> Sounds like snuba, but I don't know.  Looks very interesting.
> 
> Hey, we're turning around at Castaway Cay right now!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah, yeah. Rub it in!

Gosh Gustav on the left Hannah on the right, I'm surprised the Castaway Key waters were calm enough to dock! I've been on a cruise where we couldn't dock and it was alot less then two hurricanes in the area.


----------



## aaronmckie

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> When I saw this excursion, I thought of you!
> http://www.shoretrips.com/common/search4.asp?rcode=CAR&lcode=NAS&tcode=000732



That looks like so much fun!  
Now Shanan and I have to decide if we want to do that, or go to Atlantis, or stay on the ship... too many decisions to be made


----------



## DVCsince02

It looks AWESOME!


----------



## chirurgeon

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> When I saw this excursion, I thought of you!
> http://www.shoretrips.com/common/search4.asp?rcode=CAR&lcode=NAS&tcode=000732
> 
> You have given me something to think about.  I know when I tried SNUBA I had a small panic attack and it took me quite a while to get going.  The excursion people were very understanding and helped me to really enjoy it.  I wonder how I would react to these things.
> 
> Kim


----------



## kab407

chirurgeon said:


> Disneybridein2k3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw this excursion, I thought of you!
> http://www.shoretrips.com/common/search4.asp?rcode=CAR&lcode=NAS&tcode=000732
> 
> You have given me something to think about.  I know when I tried SNUBA I had a small panic attack and it took me quite a while to get going.  The excursion people were very understanding and helped me to really enjoy it.  I wonder how I would react to these things.
> 
> Kim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be sunning and drinking by the pool if that is more your speed!
Click to expand...


----------



## ALWAYSDISNEYDREAMING

kab407 said:


> chirurgeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be sunning and drinking by the pool if that is more your speed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that sounds more like my cup of diet coke.
Click to expand...


----------



## aGoofyMom

Since I am trying to catch up and pay more attention around here I thought I would jump right in.  I have no idea when we will arrive.  I just sorted out my schedule for next year & I am looking at what I will have for vacation for the cruise.  (I don't work "regular" hours but that means one week of vacation = 12 days!)

I know we plan to stay at the Dolphin ahead of time...and after...I may have to change that depending on my vacation days...

I need to start looking at excursions...what to do...maybe with school starting I will have more time...I haven't even watched my planning DVD yet!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> There will be sunning and drinking by the pool if that is more your speed!



This being my first cruise, I think I'll be pretty much on the ship with C/Kat, doing the drinking/sunning thingy.  I may step ashore in Nassau, just to say I've been there, though...then turn right around and get back into my lounge chair.


----------



## disneyholic family

if kevin and john lead us on a trip to the atlantis casino, then i'll get off the ship in nassau, otherwise it's stay on board for me !!


----------



## scarlett873

UrsulasShadow said:


> kab407 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This being my first cruise, I think I'll be pretty much on the ship with C/Kat, doing the drinking/sunning thingy.  I may step ashore in Nassau, just to say I've been there, though...then turn right around and get back into my lounge chair.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my plan too! We're still undecided as to whether or not to get off of the ship at all in Nassau. DH wasn't terribly impressed with the "floating gift shops" that we stopped at on our cruise last year (St Thomas and St Maarten). The non-touristy stuff was pretty cool and I loved the beaches, but the shopping wasn't terribly impressive. Well, unless you had the $$$ to splurge and buy jewlery. We did buy booze at some really awesome prices, but not much else.
> 
> We may go and check out Atlantis, but I don't think that we'll be out and about on Nassau all day. I would much rather hang out on board the ship!
Click to expand...


----------



## lttlmc3

We aren't too sure about getting off the boat either.  I'm glad to see we aren't the only ones.


----------



## pershing

lttlmc3 said:


> We aren't too sure about getting off the boat either.  I'm glad to see we aren't the only ones.



Hey, we still don't know what the Podcast Crew is brewing up for us! Seems to me the best time to have a 'group' event, would be when the rest of the cruisers are going ashore! 

Especially if one is looking to have a group event on deck 9 or so.

(That being said, I still will have a backup ressie at that Comfort Suites or whatever its called in order to gain access to Atlantis' waterpark for my kids. I'm just not telling them about it.)


----------



## TheBeadPirate

HI guys! We drove from NY to MI yesterday after flying all morning (boy, my arms and broom are tired!) and now we're sitting in the hotel glued to the tv.

Everything at home looks ok so far.

But I'm pouting- I had to use my "Tracy payment" for this month for the airfair to evac.

I'm petty, I know. It's just frustrating. 

It seems all our friends are ok and the gals over on the NOLA thread here made it out ok too, so I'm relieved.

I just wanted to get this dang cruise paid off! 


Lori 


off to look at Indy meet pictures so I can start to put names with faces!


----------



## froggy5657

I already paid off mine and man does it feel good.

Good luck getting it paid off!


----------



## pershing

TheBeadPirate said:


> HI guys! We drove from NY to MI yesterday after flying all morning (boy, my arms and broom are tired!) and now we're sitting in the hotel glued to the tv.
> 
> Everything at home looks ok so far.
> 
> But I'm pouting- I had to use my "Tracy payment" for this month for the airfair to evac.
> 
> I'm petty, I know. It's just frustrating.
> 
> It seems all our friends are ok and the gals over on the NOLA thread here made it out ok too, so I'm relieved.
> 
> I just wanted to get this dang cruise paid off!
> 
> 
> Lori
> 
> 
> off to look at Indy meet pictures so I can start to put names with faces!




Consider it money well spent.

I can understand how frustrating it must be to spend your cruise money on this evac, but you did the right thing. 

After all, did you really want to spend a week without electricity and running water after the storm passed? 

That's a week w/o posting!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> When I saw this excursion, I thought of you!
> http://www.shoretrips.com/common/search4.asp?rcode=CAR&lcode=NAS&tcode=000732
> 
> YOUR OWN SCENIC UNDERWATER BUBBLE  Oh, my goodness! This dive shop is a well-oiled machine. Everything has its place and everything is there....including the set from "FLIPPER". We wondered when we arrived how this man had designed such a quaint "set". We found out that he didn't; he chose to keep it after the movie moguls left with the dolphin! It is fun to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, you and your fellow pilots will receive a submarine orientation. You will learn how to drive this machine--just simple operating and communication procedures. You'll even try one out on land to familiarize yourself with the easy to use controls.
> 
> 
> After that, you will board a 55' support vessel that will take you to a beautiful reef, one of two stops you will make. The custom-built motorboat will lower your SUB into the water. All you need to do is pop your head into the large clear bubble helmet and sit down and - you're off!
> 
> 
> The battery-powered scooter travels at about 2 knots and will hover between 20 and 25 feet, tethered to a float on the surface and controlled entirely by you. Sealife will surround you. You will have 45 minutes actual "driving" time in your personal sub.
> 
> 
> While 1/2 of your group is riding their personal subs, the other half will have the opportunity to snorkel (snorkel gear included in the price). The total boat trip lasts approximately 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a perfect adventure for the safety conscious. There is no heavy equipment or weights on your body. You are submerged with four full-time professional divers and having the time of your life!



So I did a little checking into this today because it looks so cool.  Well the bad news is it's closed on Mondays.  We are in Nassau in Monday. UGH!


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> So I did a little checking into this today because it looks so cool.  Well the bad news is it's closed on Mondays.  We are in Nassau in Monday. UGH!



Shouldn't you be giving bur'th?  Maybe underwater would be a good idea??


----------



## UrsulasShadow

TheBeadPirate said:


> HI guys! We drove from NY to MI yesterday after flying all morning (boy, my arms and broom are tired!) and now we're sitting in the hotel glued to the tv.
> 
> Everything at home looks ok so far.
> 
> But I'm pouting- I had to use my "Tracy payment" for this month for the airfair to evac.
> 
> I'm petty, I know. It's just frustrating.
> 
> It seems all our friends are ok and the gals over on the NOLA thread here made it out ok too, so I'm relieved.
> 
> I just wanted to get this dang cruise paid off!
> 
> 
> Lori
> 
> 
> off to look at Indy meet pictures so I can start to put names with faces!


Hope you were evac'd to somewhere good.  Good luck to you, your property, and your neighbors.


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> Shouldn't you be giving bur'th?  Maybe underwater would be a good idea??



I would do that as long as I could have drugs too, but unfortunately it's one or the other, not both.  So drugs, here I come!


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> I would do that as long as I could have drugs too, but unfortunately it's one or the other, not both.  So drugs, here I come!



I know if I even had to go anything like that I'd be begg'en for an epidural.  I usually need a handful of motrin after running 1 mile.


----------



## aGoofyMom

DVCsince02 said:


> I would do that as long as I could have drugs too, but unfortunately it's one or the other, not both.  So drugs, here I come!



I seem to have a vague memory of telling my anesthesiologist she was my best friend in the world - after the epidural was finally in!  
I have a world of respect for those who have done without.


----------



## chirurgeon

I had a WONDERFUL drink this weekend.  It is called a Turtletini.  Caramel Bailey's, Godiva Chocolate Liqueur, Butterscotch Schnapps and Hershey's Syrup.  It was so good.  If I hadn't been driving, I would have had a couple more.  I know its a girly drink  but it was SOOOOO YUMMY.

Kim


----------



## MerriePoppins

chirurgeon said:


> I had a WONDERFUL drink this weekend.  It is called a Turtletini.  Caramel Bailey's, Godiva Chocolate Liqueur, Butterscotch Schnapps and Hershey's Syrup.  It was so good.  If I hadn't been driving, I would have had a couple more.  I know its a girly drink  but it was SOOOOO YUMMY.
> 
> Kim



Oh...RAUL !!!!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

MerriePoppins said:


> Oh...RAUL !!!!!!


 

Oh.....RAUL !!!!!!






 <---Raul--->


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MenashaCorp said:


> Oh.....RAUL !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <---Raul--->



You better look pretty good in a spiffy speedo my friend if you hurt Raul......remember he's being shared by many ladies a'waiting!

Gals- looks like we gotta fit Jason/Kim for that "toolbelt of necessity". Sunscreen, straws, cool washcloths, tanning oil, wine, corkscrew............ 


 

Oh, my inner eye hurts now......


Lori


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> Oh...RAUL !!!!!!



Make that two Raul!!!!!!!


----------



## kab407

TheBeadPirate said:


> You better look pretty good in a spiffy speedo my friend if you hurt Raul......remember he's being shared by many ladies a'waiting!
> 
> Gals- looks like we gotta fit Jason/Kim for that "toolbelt of necessity". Sunscreen, straws, cool washcloths, tanning oil, wine, corkscrew............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my inner eye hurts now......
> 
> Lori



And some place to stash the singles......


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> And some place to stash the singles......


 
Inflation, sweetie!!  It's Tens and Twenties now!! 

Raul can Circle the C.O.B. all you need... He'd just better know that DGf has a one _______ limit. 



...and ______ don't mean "drink!"


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> And some place to stash the singles......



That would be .....his wallet, ladies !!


----------



## froggy5657

Kid on the boards!!!


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> That would be .....his wallet, ladies !!



After the fat hairy guy I witnessed on the beach yesterday in a Speedo, Raul's wallet is most appropriate!


----------



## kab407

froggy5657 said:


> Kid on the boards!!!



Isn't your bedtime Gibson????


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> After the fat hairy guy I witnessed on the beach yesterday in a Speedo, Raul's wallet is most appropriate!


 

How YOU doin'?

I love that commercial....


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> How YOU doin'?
> 
> I love that commercial....



Tired.  I just got home.  I was out sailing for the afternoon. And tomorrow it's back to earning cruise money.  The Indy Meet looked like it was a blast.


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> And some place to stash the singles......


 


froggy5657 said:


> Kid on the boards!!!


 

What, Gibson, you don't eat Wendy's Singles?  With fries? 

I can "stash" like three or four Wendy's Singles hamburgers at lunch....


----------



## froggy5657

Nice cover up Jason.

And my bedtime is undetermined in the summer. I have been going to bed at midnight, but  I get up at noon so it isn't so bad


----------



## kab407

froggy5657 said:


> Nice cover up Jason.
> 
> And my bedtime is undetermined in the summer. I have been going to bed at midnight, but  I get up at noon so it isn't so bad



I remember those days, a long long time ago!


----------



## chirurgeon

froggy5657 said:


> Nice cover up Jason.
> 
> And my bedtime is undetermined in the summer. I have been going to bed at midnight, but  I get up at noon so it isn't so bad




You keep talking like that, Gibson and we are going to be fitting you for the same Tuna wetsuit that Regina was threatened with a while ago.

Kim (who has to set her alarm for 6 am most days and this Thursday it will be set for 4:45 am)


----------



## MerriePoppins

MenashaCorp said:


> Inflation, sweetie!!  It's Tens and Twenties now!!
> 
> Raul can Circle the C.O.B. all you need... He'd just better know that DGf has a one _______ limit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and ______ don't mean "drink!"


----------



## dpuck1998

MerriePoppins said:


>



Knock it off you two...geesh...

Us "MARRIED" couples don't act like that!!


----------



## DVCsince02

froggy5657 said:


> And my bedtime is undetermined in the summer. I have been going to bed at midnight, but  I get up at noon so it isn't so bad



You are officially grounded for making me feel old.



dpuck1998 said:


> Knock it off you two...geesh...
> 
> Us "MARRIED" couples don't act like that!!



Unless you are trying to get a baby out that is.......


----------



## MenashaCorp

dpuck1998 said:


> Knock it off you two...geesh...
> 
> Us "MARRIED" couples don't act like that!!


 
There's your problem!! We _like_ acting this-a-way!! Which is EXACTLY why we agreed we ain't gettin' _married_ on no podcast cruise!!!


----------



## klam_chowder

TheBeadPirate said:


> HI guys! We drove from NY to MI yesterday after flying all morning (boy, my arms and broom are tired!) and now we're sitting in the hotel glued to the tv.
> 
> Everything at home looks ok so far.
> 
> But I'm pouting- I had to use my "Tracy payment" for this month for the airfair to evac.
> 
> I'm petty, I know. It's just frustrating.
> 
> It seems all our friends are ok and the gals over on the NOLA thread here made it out ok too, so I'm relieved.
> 
> I just wanted to get this dang cruise paid off!
> 
> 
> Lori



great to hear you & Rick are safe and your stuff's fine  

cheers,


----------



## aGoofyMom

DVCsince02 said:


> Unless you are trying to get a baby out that is.......




My DSis had that problem once - we played 36 holes of mini golf.  She went into labour within 24 hours.  Of course the little guy who had been in position for a few weeks decided to turn topsey turvey and back out after all that activity....(little guy? carp - he's 13 now...and counting down until his 16th birthday to get a passport & a Disney trip!)
Now I made me feel old - Can I be grounded too?! (and sent home from work before my shift ends at 7 tomorrow?)


----------



## froggy5657

chirurgeon said:


> You keep talking like that, Gibson and we are going to be fitting you for the same Tuna wetsuit that Regina was threatened with a while ago.
> 
> Kim (who has to set her alarm for 6 am most days and this Thursday it will be set for 4:45 am)



Well, when school starts my alarm is going to be set for 6:15


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

DVCsince02 said:


> Unless you are trying to get a baby out that is.......



Several years ago there was a young couple featured in the news that were expecting a baby that was about a week overdue...the husband decided the solution to the problem would be to take the mother-to-be four wheelin' -- well, they totaled the truck and she still didn't go into labor (it occurred naturally a few days later and everyone was fine).  

Any activity today?


----------



## DVCsince02

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Any activity today?



Woke up out of a sound sleep last night with a few small contractions, but they stopped after about an hour.

So today I'm going to attempt to clean the living and dining room and put away the laundry to keep busy.
 

I've also been busy making magnets for our cruise door.  Anything to keep my mind busy....


----------



## MenashaCorp

DVCsince02 said:


> Woke up out of a sound sleep last night with a few small contractions, but they stopped after about an hour.
> 
> So today I'm going to attempt to clean the living and dining room and put away the laundry to keep busy.
> 
> 
> I've also been busy making magnets for our cruise door. Anything to keep my mind busy....


 
Magnets.... hmmm... Maybe THAT'LL pull the baby out!!!! 

If not, got an Oreck?


----------



## pershing

DVCsince02 said:


> Woke up out of a sound sleep last night with a few small contractions, but they stopped after about an hour.
> 
> So today I'm going to attempt to clean the living and dining room and put away the laundry to keep busy.
> 
> 
> I've also been busy making magnets for our cruise door.  Anything to keep my mind busy....



Ok, now I know why I ended up in Weight Watcher's! All I did in your stage was lie on the couch watch TV and eat! More power to you!


----------



## dpuck1998

MenashaCorp said:


> Magnets.... hmmm... Maybe THAT'LL pull the baby out!!!!
> 
> If not, got an Oreck?



Don't you have some tools so we can take care of this?


----------



## exwdwcm

MenashaCorp said:


> Magnets.... hmmm... Maybe THAT'LL pull the baby out!!!!
> 
> If not, got an Oreck?


oh terrible visual stuck in my head now!   

hope you are feeling okay Jen!  i had a party sat night for DH's bday, you are more than welcome to come clean the jello stains off the carpet someone spilled from the shots.  lol    it's nesting, right?  

just turned in my 2weeks notice at work for my new job.   Boss is hard to reach by phone ( I work remotely in Dallas, they are in PA), sO i finally had to just leave him a VM and email him my letter.   i hated doing that, but i needed to get it officially turned in today.


----------



## pershing

None of the guys are listening! Drugs are soooooo much more effective than tools! Once you relax the baby flies out>>>>>>>>>>my youngest almost flew past the doctor. Like a curve ball!   He grabbed his arm. It was close. (I know, too much info)


I have a Tracy question- this can sit here until she unpacks. I tried to research the question on the Dis but there's conflicting answers.

I have a Disney Rewards Card for $159 that's expiring in December. I lost it in my suitcase on my last WDW trip and found it when I got home. Is there anyway to use it towards the cruise before it expires in December? Onboard account? Disney Gift Card or Disney dollars?

Cause I don't need anything at Disneyshopping.com. I have tickets. We have Netflix and don't go to movies anymore.  We are definately not going until May as I'm selling my Southwest Ticketless funds on ebay as soon as I figure out how.

Never hurts to ask, I say.


----------



## pershing

ok, nevermind.

Figured it out. I can buy a gift card for use in the parks and onboard at Disneyshopping.com with  Disney Rewards Card. 

....should have researched further.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

klam_chowder said:


> great to hear you & Rick are safe and your stuff's fine
> 
> cheers,



Yep, rumor has it we only lost power for 6 hours so let all fears be put to rest..... the wine/champagne/liquor is fine. And mama will be there to check on it as soon as she can! 

Actually, we might have lost a window pane or two- our neighbor Joey will check on it when he can get back into town. And if any of the fridges (wine cooler, drink cooler, food giving gift of God cooler) are out he'll take care of it and shift stuff around for us.......Yes, I think he might be a Saint.



dpuck1998 said:


> Don't you have some tools so we can take care of this?



Doesn't Black and Decker make something to help with this? Or MAC? or maybe an impact wrench?!? hey, I hear it works with Nascar?  



exwdwcm said:


> oh terrible visual stuck in my head now!
> 
> hope you are feeling okay Jen!  i had a party sat night for DH's bday, you are more than welcome to come clean the jello stains off the carpet someone spilled from the shots.  lol    it's nesting, right?
> 
> just turned in my 2weeks notice at work for my new job.   Boss is hard to reach by phone ( I work remotely in Dallas, they are in PA), sO i finally had to just leave him a VM and email him my letter.   i hated doing that, but i needed to get it officially turned in today.



We understand this completely. Rick had to call his boss and explain why there was a $780 charge on the corporate card for our tickets out. And leave it on voicemail........ 

He hasn't called us back yet....... 


Umm, and Jason I can tip $10s and $20s, but there's an awful lot of expectations that goes with that.


----------



## DVCsince02

Lori & Rick,
I'm glad you and your alcohol are safe!


----------



## lttlmc3

pershing said:


> ok, nevermind.
> 
> Figured it out. I can buy a gift card for use in the parks and onboard at Disneyshopping.com with  Disney Rewards Card.
> 
> ....should have researched further.



Oh God! We need Tracy back.  We are forced to actually research our own questions!  Nooooo!


----------



## kab407

TheBeadPirate said:


> Umm, and Jason I can tip $10s and $20s, but there's an awful lot of expectations that goes with that.



What does Pinot Noir do to a laptop?     

Lori, glad to hear you and Rick and your home came thru this safely. We'll have to celebrate.  Whatcha doin' May 10th 2009?


----------



## MerriePoppins

pershing said:


> ok, nevermind.
> 
> Figured it out. I can buy a gift card for use in the parks and onboard at *Disneyshopping.com with  Disney Rewards Card. *....should have researched further.



Shopping is ALWAYS a good thing !!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

TheBeadPirate said:


> Umm, and Jason I can tip $10s and $20s, but there's an awful lot of expectations that goes with that.


 
How's this??
    

Or this??






Or the Dance of the Towel Monkey??








kab407 said:


> What does Pinot Noir do to a laptop?


 
This??


----------



## MerriePoppins




----------



## kab407

Love the dance of the Towel Monkey J-Kim!!!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

DVCsince02 said:


> So I did a little checking into this today because it looks so cool. Well the bad news is it's closed on Mondays. We are in Nassau in Monday. UGH!


I should've looked first - I'm so sorry! So then I felt obligated to find something else for you...
I will need to call to see if they are open on Mondays, but here is what I found: At Atlantis there is a Guided Snuba Tour - ages 8 and up $65.
http://www.atlantis.com/play/blueadventures/snubaadventures.aspx
Hopefully this will work out better.


----------



## DVCsince02

Awe, you didn't have to do that.  But thank you anyway.


----------



## disneyholic family

i got exciting news in my email yesterday!!

i've already mentioned that right after the cruise i have to attend a conference in Tampa Florida - actually that was the reason i was able to join the podcast cruise since i would be in the united states for the conference..

well.....it turns out they've decided to move the conference (which starts in the evening of the day we get off the Wonder)....

and where are they moving the conference you asked????

did you guess????

YES!!!

to ORLANDO......woo hoo...     

specifically to the Buena Vista Palace (one of the non-disney hotels right by DTD)....

i can't believe it!!

how perfect is that?????????????????  


so i'll be at the dolphin before the cruise....then on the podcast cruise.....then at the BVP for the conference (and who knows how many more days beyond  ).....

i'll say it again....woo hoo!!!!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

Congratulations!! Now would be the time to buy that lottery ticket!!  



(I get half, btw, for suggesting it... )


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

disneyholic family said:


> how perfect is that?????????????????



I'd say it's about as perfect as it gets -- congrats on your wonderful change of plans!


----------



## disneyholic family

MenashaCorp said:


> Congratulations!! Now would be the time to buy that lottery ticket!!
> 
> 
> 
> (I get half, btw, for suggesting it... )



good idea!!  i'll have to go figure out how to buy one of those here...

what's funny is now my mom and sister are all excited about being at disney...(they're kind of disney haters)....

the 3 of us attend this conference together (we were all at it this past May in tampa)...
so when the podcast cruise came up, i made a reservation for the 3 of us - i was going to surprise them with it closer to the date, but they found out....
i was actually very surprised at how excited they were at the idea of going on a disney cruise... 

but now they're excited about being in orlando instead of tampa ...
they've even made reservations to stay on in orlando for several days after the conference!!  
so maybe i've finally managed to convert them


----------



## aGoofyMom

That's great about your conference moving to Orlando!  DH has a conference in Orlando, but not until the first week of June.  We can't just stick around & wait for it, and who knows if we can afford that much airfare to go back.   I am still being optimistic that DD & I will get to tag along...so far we missed out on Tampa & Long Beach...


----------



## disneyholic family

aGoofyMom said:


> That's great about your conference moving to Orlando!  DH has a conference in Orlando, but not until the first week of June.  We can't just stick around & wait for it, and who knows if we can afford that much airfare to go back.   I am still being optimistic that DD & I will get to tag along...so far we missed out on Tampa & Long Beach...



i'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## pershing

Wow! That's a lot of fairy dust someone shook on you disneyholic !

We stayed at the Royal Plaza and the Hilton each one night last trip. (Priceline-don't ask). My son and I were crazy enough to walk from the Hilton to Crossroads. I was looking at BVP and wondering what the inside looked like.

What's the conference for? If I can be so noisy to ask?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

I played on Vista Print today and then figured unless I was going to do a big order it wasn't really worth the effort. SO I saved my sign 9x11. 










Lori


----------



## TheBeadPirate

And digging through all the photos I backed up before leaving New Orleans.....

two sided pillowcases- I did these for a trade on the Budget Board






puppy shirt-same here- trade on the Budget Board






And I have a bunch of these that may find their way onto the ship.....


----------



## disneyholic family

pershing said:


> Wow! That's a lot of fairy dust someone shook on you disneyholic !
> 
> We stayed at the Royal Plaza and the Hilton each one night last trip. (Priceline-don't ask). My son and I were crazy enough to walk from the Hilton to Crossroads. I was looking at BVP and wondering what the inside looked like.
> 
> What's the conference for? If I can be so noisy to ask?



it's the FORCE conference......it's a two day conference on hereditary cancer...sounds pretty awful and heavy, but it's actually very interesting and tremendously upbeat...

my mom and i go in support of my sister, who has ovarian cancer.....  

it's sponsored by the Moffit Cancer Center, USF and the FORCE organization...

this is from the webpage for the conference:
http://www.facingourrisk.org/events/annual_conference.html

2009 Dates Announced: May 15th & 16th in Orlando, FL. Stay tuned. 

The Joining FORCEs conference is an annual forum on hereditary breast and ovarian cancer. We welcome anyone concerned about hereditary cancer: cancer survivors, high-risk individuals, those with a BRCA mutation or family history of cancer, and health care providers who treat high-risk patients. 

The conference is sponsored by FORCE: Facing Our Risk of Cancer Empowered, the H. Lee Moffitt Cancer Center and Research Institute and the University of South Florida.


----------



## disneyholic family

TheBeadPirate said:


> And digging through all the photos I backed up before leaving New Orleans.....
> 
> two sided pillowcases- I did these for a trade on the Budget Board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppy shirt-same here- trade on the Budget Board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have a bunch of these that may find their way onto the ship.....



i love those pilow cases!!!  not sure about the glasses


----------



## MenashaCorp

TheBeadPirate said:


> And digging through all the photos I backed up before leaving New Orleans.....
> 
> And I have a bunch of these that may find their way onto the ship.....


 

There's a Dame Edna Night on the Wonder?


----------



## lttlmc3

I like the green and black ones!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MenashaCorp said:


> There's a Dame Edna Night on the Wonder?



Yes. It's called "Dress up night"


----------



## MenashaCorp

TheBeadPirate said:


> Yes. It's called "Dress up night"


 
Well, I don't pull my "dress up" for just anyone!


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Well, I don't pull my "dress up" for just anyone!



No, just women waving tens and twenties.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

kab407 said:


> No, just women waving tens and twenties.



Way to go CougarKat! Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## aGoofyMom

disneyholic family said:


> my mom and i go in support of my sister, who has ovarian cancer.....



sending some pixie dust for your sister - DH's aunt is 6 months cancer free from ovarian cancer!


----------



## aGoofyMom

kab407 said:


> No, just women waving tens and twenties.


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> No, just women waving tens and twenties.


 
It ain't just women waving $ when I'm in a dress...


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> It ain't just women waving $ when I'm in a dress...



Which begs the question, who are the better tippers?


----------



## DVCsince02

Ya'll crack me up!

This is going to be one fun cruise!


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Which begs the question, who are the better tippers?


 
Well, it's a fact of life that some have bigger tips than others.


----------



## scarlett873

You guys are too much...


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MenashaCorp said:


> Well, it's a fact of life that some have bigger tips than others.



bigger is not always considered better.


----------



## kab407

Yea, it's either hang out with you guys and tease J-Kim or work on a report that is sitting on my desk.  tough decision.......


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Yea, it's either hang out with you guys and tease J-Kim or work on a report that is sitting on my desk.  tough decision.......



Play with us, of course!!


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> What's his name?



Bad Jason!

Evil Jason!


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Bad Jason!
> 
> Evil Jason!


 
Innocent Jason...

Misunderstood Jason... 

Drink-buying Jason...


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Drink-buying Jason...



My favorite Jason!!!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

TheBeadPirate said:


> bigger is not always considered better.



That's just what the little guys with the expensive cars say....

If you can get 10 bucks in a dress, what can you get without it??


----------



## kab407

dpuck1998 said:


> That's just what the little guys with the expensive cars say....
> 
> If you can get 10 bucks in a dress, what can you get without it??



Laughed at.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

kab407 said:


> Laughed at.


----------



## DVCsince02

TheBeadPirate said:


> bigger is not always considered better.



What ever you need to tell yourself...........


----------



## TheBeadPirate

dpuck1998 said:


> That's just what the little guys with the expensive cars say....
> 
> If you can get 10 bucks in a dress, what can you get without it??



Shame..... Lots and lots of shame......... 

(j/k J/K)



DVCsince02 said:


> What ever you need to tell yourself...........



And I'll gladly take that little (big) diamond over the big new car.(Get tired oogling the diamond- trade it in for a new car!)

An a little pile of $100s over a bigger pile of quarters.


And a little package of caviar over a whole dump of garbage.

And Santa, under the tree can I get a little AmEx card, with no limit and no bill?!?


Well, I think you get the picture......


Lori


----------



## froggy5657

Greedy Greedy Lori!!!¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡!!!!!!!¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## kab407

froggy5657 said:


> Greedy Greedy Lori!!!¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡!!!!!!!¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡





Lori is not greedy.  She is a woman who knows what she wants.  There is a difference.  

Gibson you have so many life lessons to learn.


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Lori is not greedy. She is *a woman who knows what she wants.* There is a difference.
> 
> Gibson you have so many life lessons to learn.


 
Speaking of imaginary creatures, how is Bigfoot lately?? 


One inflammatory post a week or so.... Keeps things moving...


----------



## kab407

There are some of us who know what we want.

Mindy wants Will as her SIL.
Jen wants the baby out...now!
Lori wants caviar and an AMEX card with a high limit and no bill.

And I want to be drinking a Bloody Mary on deck 7 as we are pulling into Castaway Cay.


----------



## DLBDS

I want...Ike to disappear.


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> There are some of us who know what we want.
> 
> Mindy wants Will as her SIL.
> Jen wants the baby out...now!
> Lori wants caviar and an AMEX card with a high limit and no bill.
> 
> And *I want to be drinking a Bloody Mary on deck 7 as we are pulling into Castaway Cay.*




And Raul to deliver it..............


----------



## scarlett873

MenashaCorp said:


> Speaking of imaginary creatures, how is Bigfoot lately??
> 
> 
> One inflammatory post a week or so.... Keeps things moving...


Wow...no wonder you and my DH got along so well! He has to insult at least one person every time we get together to keep things interesting!


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> Wow...no wonder you and my DH got along so well! He has to insult at least one person every time we get together to keep things interesting!


 
Ahhh, but in HERE, I get to insult TENS of people at once!!!  


My brain often goes to "What's the WORST thing I could say here?"  Mwwuaaahaahaahaaa....


----------



## MerriePoppins

And then your mouth opens.......


----------



## MenashaCorp

MerriePoppins said:


> And then your mouth opens.......


 










Of course, you SHOULD assume my mouth is perpetually open....


----------



## disneyholic family

geez.....i go to sleep for a few hours and you guys go insane in here...
ya'll think this is chat or somethin?... 







aGoofyMom said:


> sending some pixie dust for your sister - DH's aunt is 6 months cancer free from ovarian cancer!



thanks!!!


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> And then your mouth opens.......



I just choked on my coffee.

So this is a chronic condition Susan?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MenashaCorp said:


> Speaking of imaginary creatures, how is Bigfoot lately??
> 
> 
> One inflammatory post a week or so.... Keeps things moving...



Well, Rick does call me Peggy Hill feet, but I was hoping no one would notice....... Thanks Jason! 


 



kab407 said:


> Lori is not greedy.  She is a woman who knows what she wants.  There is a difference.
> 
> Gibson you have so many life lessons to learn.



Ah, so true, so true. Enough life experience you get to that point. But we have 4 days to mother Gibson and provide instruction.......(Gibson. Be afraid!)  



kab407 said:


> There are some of us who know what we want.
> 
> Mindy wants Will as her SIL.
> Jen wants the baby out...now!
> Lori wants caviar and an AMEX card with a high limit and no bill.
> 
> And I want to be drinking a Bloody Mary on deck 7 as we are pulling into Castaway Cay.



I think that can be arranged!



MerriePoppins said:


> [/B]
> 
> And Raul to deliver it..............



Talk about inflammatory comments! Susan you know any mention of "Him" from you drives Jason crazy.  Oh wait, that's really not far of a drive....


----------



## kab407

TheBeadPirate said:


> Talk about inflammatory comments! Susan you know any mention of "Him" from you drives Jason crazy.  Oh wait, that's really not far of a drive....



Can I join you all on the Mack Truck?


----------



## lttlmc3

You guys are all so funny.


----------



## MenashaCorp

aGoofyMom said:


> disneyholic family said:
> 
> 
> 
> my mom and i go in support of my sister, who has ovarian cancer.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sending some pixie dust for your sister - DH's aunt is 6 months cancer free from ovarian cancer!
Click to expand...

 
Ditto the  from here...


----------



## MenashaCorp

TheBeadPirate said:


> Well, Rick does call me Peggy Hill feet, but I was hoping no one would notice....... Thanks Jason!


 
I wasn't calling you Bigfoot!!

That'd be 


When will they start naming a season of hurricanes after imaginary creatures?  That'd be interesting

Hurricane Abominable
Hurricane Bigfoot
Hurricane Chupacabra...


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MenashaCorp said:


> I wasn't calling you Bigfoot!!
> 
> That'd be
> 
> 
> When will they start naming a season of hurricanes after imaginary creatures?  That'd be interesting
> 
> Hurricane Abominable
> Hurricane Bigfoot
> Hurricane Chupacabra...



Uh huh...... I see how you are now...... 


And Ike's named after Rick, I want one named after me! And no Lori is not short for Laura! (Rick's last name starts with Eich-hence Ike)


Jenn's hormones are making me sentimental. 

Rick got a new laptop for work and I'm backing up files on his old one... I found like 10 of our wedding pictures on there. I never knew he scanned those!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

TheBeadPirate said:


> Rick got a new laptop for work and I'm backing up files on his old one... I found like 10 of our wedding pictures on there. I never knew he scanned those!



Post one of them if you can -- I love wedding pictures!  How long have you two been married?  DH and I will be celebrating our 22nd anniversary next month.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Post one of them if you can -- I love wedding pictures!  How long have you two been married?  DH and I will be celebrating our 22nd anniversary next month.



St Patrick's Day 2002. So 6 years, but we're 3rds for both. Rick and I have been friends for 15 years. We both covered the same travel area for different fields and met playing trivia! He's been there when I got divorced, got married, and lost a spouse, so I really DID marry my best friend!


----------



## kab407

Aaaaaaaaawwwwwwww......

I am such a sucker for love stories.  Thank you for sharing a bit about yourselves Lori.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Yes...thanks Lori!  Sounds like you're a perfect match. 

Is that the Wilderness Lodge?  I love the color of your dress.


----------



## dpuck1998

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Yes...thanks Lori!  Sounds like you're a perfect match.
> 
> Is that the Wilderness Lodge?  I love the color of your dress.



Of course its the Wilderness Lodge!  Would they get married somewhere other than Disney??


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

dpuck1998 said:


> Of course its the Wilderness Lodge!  Would they get married somewhere other than Disney??



Give me a break -- they travel all over tarnation (whatever that is  ) and there could be a remote chance that they got married elsewhere.


----------



## scarlett873

Awwww...very sweet pictures!

DH and I were married in Orlando, but not Disney. We'll be celebrating our 6 year anniversary on Sept 10


----------



## TheBeadPirate

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Give me a break -- they travel all over tarnation (whatever that is  ) and there could be a remote chance that they got married elsewhere.



No chance in Heck!  Yes, it's the Wilderness Lodge. Our home DVC is the Villas. And while living out of our suitcases the majority of the time THAT is home for me. This is the first Christmas in 5 that we won't be spending there.  We gotta let our points get caught up with us again.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

scarlett873 said:


> Awwww...very sweet pictures!
> 
> DH and I were married in Orlando, but not Disney. We'll be celebrating our 6 year anniversary on Sept 10



Happy Anniversary!


----------



## DVCsince02

Lori, you are Rick look great!

When DH and I met, we didn't have the Disney bug yet.  I wish we did because I would have gotten married there.  Now I want to do a vow renewal, but it's not cheap.  Maybe DCL will give us a group discount?  Anyone else want to go in for a Grand Gathering Vow Renewal on the Podcase Cruise?


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Lori, you are Rick look great!
> 
> When DH and I met, we didn't have the Disney bug yet.  I wish we did because I would have gotten married there.  Now I want to do a vow renewal, but it's not cheap.  Maybe DCL will give us a group discount?  Anyone else want to going in for a Grand Gathering Vow Renewal on the Podcase Cruise?



You know what a Vow Renewal leads to......









Vow Renewal


----------



## DVCsince02

We think alike!

I love CAKE!

I want a flying cake tag.


----------



## kab407

It's going on lunchtime for me.  Food on the brain.  I've got to decide what I want.  Salad? Pizza?


----------



## DVCsince02

Big salad and a small piece of pizza.


----------



## DVCsince02

Here is another magnet I made for our door.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

That one is really cute too!

Are these magnetic sheets 8-1/2 x 11?  Do they come in other sizes?  I need to find some and start working on our door decorations (and fish extender!).


----------



## lttlmc3

Wow I love the pictures!  I have no idea how to make door magnets.  Guess I'll have to work on that!


----------



## DVCsince02

You can size them to what ever size you like, but yes the original is 8-1/2 x 11.

I've got a "Got Dole Whip" one and a Podcast Cruise one I'm working on now.

You can right click and copy the image and paste to your computer in Word or Works.  When you print you can print on magnetic paper or card stock.  Some people laminate them and put little magnets on the back which you can buy in a roll at Wal-mart.  Or you can put magnets on the back of a sheet protector and change out the picture as often as you like.


----------



## dpuck1998

I need to get on making some door magnets.  I made some cool ones last time for the premier of Meet the Robinsons (not the Pixar version  )  I need some good ideas for the next one.  Maybe as we get closer I'll come up with something.

Has anyone found those doors not to be very magnetic?  Last time I brought magnetic tape and had a hard time keeping my signs stuck to the door.


----------



## DVCsince02

Don, I just ready your tag.  My hubby loves the Dolphins too.  You two will get along just fine.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Don, I just ready your tag.  My hubby loves the Dolphins too.  You two will get along just fine.



We can drink away our sorrows together!!  the phins sux!! but I'm still a diehard!


----------



## disneyholic family

TheBeadPirate said:


> St Patrick's Day 2002. So 6 years, but we're 3rds for both. Rick and I have been friends for 15 years. We both covered the same travel area for different fields and met playing trivia! He's been there when I got divorced, got married, and lost a spouse, so I really DID marry my best friend!



what a wonderful story and what a beautiful setting for your wedding!!!!  

thanks for sharing those pictures with us...you both look so beautiful in them..

DH and i just celebrated our* 30th wedding anniversary *on wednesday (september 3rd)!!

and before you ask, yes we were married in nursery school...  

it's hard to believe we've been married for 30 years....and we were friends for 4 years before that (i also married my best friend - and he's still my best friend today)..

i was thinking that maybe one day we'll do the vow renewal thing at disney....it would have been wonderful to have married there (we did honeymoon at WDW)...


----------



## DVCsince02

disneyholic family said:


> i was thinking that maybe one day we'll do the vow renewal thing at disney....it would have been wonderful to have married there (we did honeymoon at WDW)...



I'm telling you we need a group discount.....


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm telling you we need a group discount.....



AskTracy!


----------



## disneyholic family

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm telling you we need a group discount.....



we could do one of those massive group ceremonies....... 
in the magic kingdom....


----------



## DisneyKevin

kab407 said:


> AskTracy!



Ya got my back I see.


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> Ya got my back I see.



I thought you and John would be hunkered down with Hanna coming up the coast.  

Got Snacks?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

I get Hanna tomorrow.

She's all wet.


----------



## pershing

UrsulasShadow said:


> I get Hanna tomorrow.
> 
> She's all wet.




Word!


----------



## robind

UrsulasShadow said:


> I get Hanna tomorrow.
> 
> She's all wet.



We're supposed to be seeing her here around 2am tonight - just a lot of rain from what I hear. 

We are in a flood watch and I hear they cancelled some NASCAR race tomorrow night.


----------



## DVCsince02

DisneyKevin said:


> Ya got my back I see.



Well since you're here... ever hear of doing such a thing Kevin?  A "Grand Gathering Vow Renewal" on the cruise.  Would Disney do it?


----------



## scarlett873

Ooooh...we'd do the mass vow renewal! Well, assuming it didn't cost $4000...


----------



## DVCsince02

We would too!


----------



## kab407

Can I be a bridesmaid?????


----------



## Tonya2426

Can I be the flower girl?     (Okay, so I might be a little old for that position but I never got to be a flower girl when I was little and I am just about bridesmaided out.  Always a bridesmaid, never a flower girl.    )


----------



## froggy5657

I call RING BEARER!!!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> Can I be a bridesmaid?????



Sorry, not going to wear taffeta ever again....

I'll be the obnoxious drunken guest that you have to photoshop out of all the pictures.


----------



## kab407

Do we have some of the same relatives Mindy??


----------



## lttlmc3

Will there be cake??


----------



## kab407

lttlmc3 said:


> Will there be cake??


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I'm in!  Hmmm, I guess I should double check with DH...


----------



## robind

If Disney won't do it, maybe Tracy can get an internet ordination and do it.  

Who's in charge of the bachelorette party?


----------



## DVCsince02

robind said:


> If Disney won't do it, maybe Tracy can get an internet ordination and do it.



If I remember correctly, Rex can do it.....


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

DVCsince02 said:


> If I remember correctly, Rex can do it.....



We could all have WOW renewals (WildeOscar Weddings!).


----------



## dpuck1998

robind said:


> If Disney won't do it, maybe Tracy can get an internet ordination and do it.
> 
> Who's in charge of the bachelorette party?



I volunteer to be the party entertainment!!


----------



## chirurgeon

Does anyone remember the next step in Tracy's itinerary?  Is she on her way home?  I want to hear about the rest of her trip.  I have a feeling there was a lot of water involved.  

Kim


----------



## MenashaCorp

For any Podcast Cruise Vow Renewals, I'll volunteer my services as Usher.









YEAH!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

HA!  He's my ringtone right now!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

lttlmc3 said:


> Will there be cake??


Someone ask for cake? This was ours...


----------



## DVCsince02

I see a hidden Mickey in that cake!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

That cake looks so beautiful...it must have been hard to even cut into it!


----------



## halliesmommy01

That cake is gorgeous! I would so do a vow renewal. DH and I talked about doing that as well, but the cost was more than we paid for our wedding.


----------



## DVCsince02

Hey AskKevin.... There are a few of us interested in a group vow renewal.  Will Disney do that?


----------



## aGoofyMom

We would be in for vow renewal too - 10 years just before the Podcast cruise!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

DVCsince02 said:


> I see a hidden Mickey in that cake!


Good eyes! I didn't notice the hidden Mickey until I got my photo album. There was so much going on that day that I didn't take in all of the little details. Thankfully, we have photos and video!


calypso*a*go-go said:


> That cake looks so beautiful...it must have been hard to even cut into it!


Good for me, I didn't actually have to cut more than just the first slice. As soon as they did the first obligatory "first slice of cake" photo, the cake was whisked away and cut up by Epcot staff. I don't know that I would've had the heart to cut through all of the beautiful shells and coral!


----------



## scarlett873

Disney does such stunning cakes! I have the hardest time cutting into a cake that i've decorated. I know what went into that cake and I just can't bear to cut it all to pieces!!

I'm all for a vow renewal, but i'm guessing if Disney does it, it'll cost us an arm and a leg...


----------



## froggy5657

The coral and shells weren't real right????

Because that would be NASTY if they were!!!!


----------



## scarlett873

froggy5657 said:


> The coral and shells weren't real right????
> 
> Because that would be NASTY if they were!!!!


No...the decorations on a cake like that are usually made from something called fondant or gum paste...those are basically play-doh for cake decorators...or sometimes they are made from chocolate. Some of the other stuff might be royal icing. That stuff dries rock hard and is waaaaaaaaay to sweet to eat!  

Personally, I have candy molds for sea shells and sea creatures and I make them from white chocolate.


----------



## chirurgeon

scarlett873 said:


> No...the decorations on a cake like that are usually made from something called fondant or gum paste...those are basically play-doh for cake decorators...or sometimes they are made from chocolate. Some of the other stuff might be royal icing. That stuff dries rock hard and is waaaaaaaaay to sweet to eat!
> 
> Personally, I have candy molds for sea shells and sea creatures and I make them from white chocolate.



Brandie, you know white chocolate isn't REAL chocolate, don't you?  

Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> Someone ask for cake? This was ours...



Stacy, that is beautiful. Which bakery made it?  I love to watch the cake challenges on the Food Network.

Kim


----------



## TheBeadPirate

I had planned out a vow renewel for our 10 in 2012. We'd do it during F&WF since that's our favorite. An early ceremony somewhere, then a cocktail hour/reception at Coral Reef's VIP Lounge(hate their food, but love the aquariums) and dessert/illuminations party at UK with a Rosa Regale toast. Not very many people, maybe 30-40. With favor bags that had a little something representing the countries in Epcot.

Yeah, then I priced it. I could meet up with same said friends and still give them their goodie bags, buy a round for us all while touring F&WF, and buy Rick and I new car!

 

But it was fun to plan!

(Our wedding in 2002 was $2000-the bare minimum-and included a spa day for Rick and I both!)


----------



## kab407

Tracy?  Tracy?

Have they finally kicked you off the Magic?


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> AskTracy!





kab407 said:


> Tracy?  Tracy?
> 
> Have they finally kicked you off the Magic?



You rang?

I'm back and trying desperately to catch up.  The internet access was HORRIBLE on the last five nights.  Staying in the suite was fantastic, but I successfully found a number of reasons why I didn't like it (I don't want to get used to such an extravagance).  The biggest problem with the suite had me leaving CC early on Tuesday (and I didn't walk back to the ship).  Let's just say having extra amenities does not equal using them.

I'll have more later.  Work is calling now.  

Vow renewals on the ship or at Disney?  You can do both, but keep in mind, the ship is cheaper, but only one group on the ship and one group on Castaway Cay can do this each cruise.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

chirurgeon said:


> Stacy, that is beautiful. Which bakery made it? I love to watch the cake challenges on the Food Network.
> 
> Kim


Thanks Kim!  If memory serves me correctly (it was 5 years ago and sometimes I have trouble with last week  ) all of the cakes are done by the chefs at the bakery at the Grand Floridian.  Now I don't need to test my memory for this -- I put all of my budget notes into a spreadsheet so I know what the cost was 5 years ago: even though we only had 48 people (and some were babies that couldn't have cake!), you had to buy a minimum of 50 pieces at $9.50 each plus $1.90 gratuaties for each slice and all of that was not including tax.  The actual cake before serving it was $505.88 after tax, which I didn't think was bad considering how much work went into it!  If anyone is interested in a Disney wedding or vow renewal and wants to see our budget, I don't mind sharing - just let me know (and be warned that the prices probably have gone up in the past few years  )


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

winotracy said:


> Vow renewals on the ship or at Disney? You can do both, but keep in mind, the ship is cheaper, but only one group on the ship and one group on Castaway Cay can do this each cruise.


How many people do they consider a group???


----------



## DVCsince02

I'm telling you I would do a vow renewal.  How neat would it be if we did it as a group?!?!?!
One big cake, small flowers for everyone, and pictures galore!


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

TheBeadPirate said:


> I had planned out a vow renewel for our 10 in 2012. We'd do it during F&WF since that's our favorite. An early ceremony somewhere, then a cocktail hour/reception at Coral Reef's VIP Lounge(hate their food, but love the aquariums) and dessert/illuminations party at UK with a Rosa Regale toast. Not very many people, maybe 30-40. With favor bags that had a little something representing the countries in Epcot.
> 
> Yeah, then I priced it. I could meet up with same said friends and still give them their goodie bags, buy a round for us all while touring F&WF, and buy Rick and I new car!
> 
> 
> 
> But it was fun to plan!
> 
> (Our wedding in 2002 was $2000-the bare minimum-and included a spa day for Rick and I both!)


Lori - Good news!  You can do the Living Seas and YOU design the menu to whatever YOU want.  There wasn't a menu that had what we were really wanting for our day and I read a wedding recap that something I saw that I liked so I gave it over to our wedding planner and she gave it to the executive chef at Epcot and he made it happen   If you decided you wanted to do your own "food and wine festival" for your reception, they could do it for you!  They rock!!!  And the Living Seas space is AWESOME!!!!  But the best part is the dessert party in the UK -- talk about a way to end a day with MAGIC!!!  Your guests will talk about it YEARS later.  The very best part about Disney is they have something for everyone - I didn't think we had enough people for a DJ so we had a caricature artist and that turned out FANTASTIC! Now come on, where else but a Disney wedding are you going to a wedding and coming home with your very own caricature? Some people are in to the fancy dancy stuff but that just isn't us....We just wanted everyone to have a great fun time.


----------



## winotracy

Disneybridein2k3 said:


> How many people do they consider a group???



One bride and one groom is a group.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Tracy -- Where are you?  How are you weathering the storms?


----------



## winotracy

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Tracy -- Where are you?  How are you weathering the storms?



I'm home, it's cool outside, but a beautiful fall day!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

winotracy said:


> I'm home, it's cool outside, but a beautiful fall day!



Glad you made it home safely.  When's the next adventure?


----------



## winotracy

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Glad you made it home safely.  When's the next adventure?



December 3.


----------



## chirurgeon

Welcome home Tracy.  I hope you had a wonderful time.  You have another day or so to relax before we start back at you with questions about the Podcast cruise.  

Kim


----------



## kab407

Welcome back Tracy.


----------



## dpuck1998

kab407 said:


> Welcome back Tracy.



You mean she left?? Where'd she go??


----------



## exwdwcm

Welcome home Tracy! 

vow renewal, that would mean i would have to actually bring DH on the cruise......  we actually originally planned this as a girls trip with my mom/sisters/cousin, then my sisters couldn't go, so my dad decided to go instead.   So no Dh to renew' with!  lol   and our 8 yr wedding anniv/15 years together will be that May too.  oops! 

<----volunteers to be drunken party guest!


----------



## froggy5657

Tracy is back    

Were you on the repo cruise??


----------



## DVCsince02

Is it true?  Is DCL changing it's itinerary?

Sunday - Port Canaveral

Monday - Sea Day

Tuesday - Nassau

Wednesday - Disney's Castaway Cay

Thursday - Port Canaveral

I'm not sure I like this new plan....


----------



## winotracy

froggy5657 said:


> Tracy is back
> 
> Were you on the repo cruise??



Yep!  Plus the five night (though I didn't blog that yet  )



dpuck1998 said:


> You mean she left?? Where'd she go??



See above    



DVCsince02 said:


> Is it true?  Is DCL changing it's itinerary?
> 
> Sunday - Port Canaveral
> 
> Monday - Sea Day
> 
> Tuesday - Nassau
> 
> Wednesday - Disney's Castaway Cay
> 
> Thursday - Port Canaveral
> 
> I'm not sure I like this new plan....



I'm checking this out today.  I saw some rumblings about it, but will get the official word.


----------



## Yvet

Welcome Back Tracy...

Loved your blogs about the cruise.


----------



## kimisabella

Hey everyone, did you see my new tag?  We now have proof that the tag fairy will be joining us on the cruise!


----------



## DVCsince02

Lucky you!   

I'm still waiting for my flying "I love " tag....


----------



## TheBeadPirate

DVCsince02 said:


> Lucky you!
> 
> I'm still waiting for my flying "I love " tag....



I don't know Jen, I think you need "Get this alien out of me"


----------



## lttlmc3

Hmmm...not bringing the husband on the cruise, but am bringing my gay best friend.  What could our roles be?


----------



## exwdwcm

lttlmc3 said:


> Hmmm...not bringing the husband on the cruise, but am bringing my gay best friend.  What could our roles be?


there's always room for more drunken party guests!   plus that means no responsibility, other than keeping your drink full!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

kimisabella said:


> Hey everyone, did you see my new tag?  We now have proof that the tag fairy will be joining us on the cruise!



Thanks for the inside scoop Andrea...now the guessing begins!


----------



## scarlett873

kimisabella said:


> Hey everyone, did you see my new tag?  We now have proof that the tag fairy will be joining us on the cruise!


Oh crap...now we have to worry about the Tag Fairy taking notes on the cruise and then giving us tags regarding our onboard escapades!  


First we had to worry about Jason and his blackmailing ways...and now we have to worry about the Tag Fairy!  


People! Repeat after me! What happens on the Wonder...STAYS on the Wonder!!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

scarlett873 said:


> Oh crap...now we have to worry about the Tag Fairy taking notes on the cruise and then giving us tags regarding our onboard escapades!
> 
> 
> First we had to worry about Jason and his blackmailing ways...and now we have to worry about the Tag Fairy!
> 
> 
> People! Repeat after me! What happens on the Wonder...STAYS on the Wonder!!




I don't know about that.......... 

Some of us are still tagless... 


And I try hard to be "on my game" all the time...well, until that Satan thing kicks in... 


Lori


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

TheBeadPirate said:


> I don't know about that..........
> 
> Some of us are still tagless...
> 
> 
> And I try hard to be "on my game" all the time...well, until that Satan thing kicks in...
> 
> 
> Lori



Let's look at this from a different view -- you are just so brilliant and witty that the Tag Fairy can't decide which tag to bestow upon you.  

Patience little Satan, patience...


----------



## kab407

TheBeadPirate said:


> Some of us are still tagless...
> 
> Lori



I hear ya, Lori.  

Still tagless after all these years .....


----------



## kab407

lttlmc3 said:


> Hmmm...not bringing the husband on the cruise, but am bringing my gay best friend.  What could our roles be?



There's always room for more bridesmaids.  

My former SIL had 12!  Yes 12!   

Thank God I was not one.  The dresses were U-G-L-Y!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Let's look at this from a different view -- you are just so brilliant and witty that the Tag Fairy can't decide which tag to bestow upon you.
> 
> Patience little Satan, patience...


  I'll go with that one. I'm witty AND brilliant! That explains the ample middle and wide rear..........It's hard to be smart AND beautiful!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

TheBeadPirate said:


> I'll go with that one. I'm witty AND brilliant! That explains the ample middle and wide rear..........It's hard to be smart AND beautiful!



Oh Crap! I forgot to exclude the Podcast team from that. They are all, as we all know, beautiful, witty, and smart.


----------



## Dodie

scarlett873 said:


> People! Repeat after me! What happens on the Wonder...STAYS on the Wonder!!



This made me  today!

I think that THIS is what our door signs/t-shirts need to say...


----------



## scarlett873

Dodie said:


> This made me  today!
> 
> I think that THIS is what our door signs/t-shirts need to say...


You never know what could appear in your FE  


I'm just sayin'...


----------



## dpuck1998

lttlmc3 said:
			
		

> Hmmm...not bringing the husband on the cruise, but am bringing my gay best friend. What could our roles be?





scarlett873 said:


> People! Repeat after me! What happens on the Wonder...STAYS on the Wonder!!





This could be the greatest cruise EVER!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

lttlmc3 said:


> Hmmm...not bringing the husband on the cruise, but am bringing my gay best friend.  What could our roles be?



I vote for Ginger and the Professor.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

DisneyKevin said:


> I vote for Ginger and the Professor.



I don't know Kevin...this sounds more like Will & Grace.


----------



## froggy5657

Good Show. I agree with Calypso


----------



## UrsulasShadow

DisneyKevin said:


> I vote for Ginger and the Professor.


But which is which???


----------



## lttlmc3

How about Will and Grace do Ginger and the Professor while acting like Jack and Karen?


----------



## maiziezoe

lttlmc3 said:


> How about Will and Grace do Ginger and the Professor while acting like Jack and Karen?



My friends used to call me and my gay friend Kenny, "Jack and Karen".  That was back in my drinking days.

Which brings me to a question.  Are there any non drinkers on the cruise? I have Lupus and I don't drink because of it. My DH only drinks about once a year (Scotch). Anyone else want to join me for lots of coffee?


----------



## aGoofyMom

My drinking will be restrained a little with the prescence of DD...DH, while a beer snob, is oddly enough just as happy with coffee.


----------



## kab407

Hello!!!!  Anyone around?

Tomorrow in the 8-month mark!!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Woo HOO!!!


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Woo HOO!!!



Oh sweetie, you must be counting the hours!

So what color are your nails?


----------



## DVCsince02

OPI - Copper Mtn. Copper

toes too.....


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> Hello!!!!  Anyone around?
> 
> Tomorrow in the 8-month mark!!!!!



Well, that makes 2 occasions for which we must all chant together....

"quick and painless, quick and painless, quick and painless...."


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> OPI - Copper Mtn. Copper
> 
> toes too.....


Ooooh...i'm addicted to OPI's passion! Fingers and toes!!


----------



## disneyholic family

can i just lie on the floor in here?

but you should all stay away, as i'm certainly contagious...

sneeze...wheeze...cough....

"drag your bodies to the dead center of the room...."


oh god....who put those jumping pumpkins there....way too much activity...

i wonder if i can make it up the stairs to bed.............................................


----------



## kab407

disneyholic family said:


> can i just lie on the floor in here?
> 
> but you should all stay away, as i'm certainly contagious...
> 
> sneeze...wheeze...cough....
> 
> "drag your bodies to the dead center of the room...."
> 
> 
> oh god....who put those jumping pumpkins there....way too much activity...
> 
> i wonder if i can make it up the stairs to bed.............................................



Feel better Beth!


----------



## DVCsince02

Beth, you take it easy and let me do all the work tomorrow.......


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

disneyholic family said:


> can i just lie on the floor in here?
> 
> but you should all stay away, as i'm certainly contagious...
> 
> sneeze...wheeze...cough....
> 
> "drag your bodies to the dead center of the room...."
> 
> 
> oh god....who put those jumping pumpkins there....way too much activity...
> 
> i wonder if i can make it up the stairs to bed.............................................



Poor Beth -- I hope you're feeling better soon!!!


----------



## cocowum

maiziezoe said:


> Which brings me to a question.  Are there any non drinkers on the cruise? I have Lupus and I don't drink because of it. My DH only drinks about once a year (Scotch). Anyone else want to join me for lots of coffee?




Me! I'm not a drinker. Sadly, I just lurk on this thread. No Mogeetoes for me. 

John,  Kevin and Pete do not drink. I don't know if Julie will be drinking because of the new baby? But Corey will be hosting his very own Bar tours.


----------



## winotracy

cocowum said:


> Me! I'm not a drinker. Sadly, I just lurk on this thread. No Mogeetoes for me.
> 
> John,  Kevin and Pete do not drink. I don't know if Julie will be drinking because of the new baby? But Corey will be hosting his very own Bar tours.



It depends for me.  On the five night cruise I had a total of five drinks the whole time.  On the 15 night cruise, I did many of the drink tastings so I had much more to drink.  I spent more time in Cove Cafe on the five night than I ever have.


----------



## DutchsMommy

winotracy said:


> It depends for me.  On the five night cruise I had a total of five drinks the whole time.  On the 15 night cruise, I did many of the drink tastings so I had much more to drink.  I spent more time in Cove Cafe on the five night than I ever have.



You made me laugh, when I glanced over to see who's post it was and I spied 'Winotracy' talking about how much she drinks!


----------



## dpuck1998

winotracy said:


> It depends for me.  On the five night cruise I had a total of five drinks the whole time.  On the 15 night cruise, I did many of the drink tastings so I had much more to drink.  I spent more time in Cove Cafe on the five night than I ever have.



Tracey, did you catch the michigan wines thread?  I'll bump it  

I only drink when I'm alone or with other people!


----------



## Mish19

I wasn't sure where to post this...but all this cruise talk has convinced me to atleast request a price quote!  Am I too late?  This would be my first ever cruise EVER! I'll need a lot of help...*hint hint - bats eyelashes*
Should I listen to the real old podcasts or is there an FAQ somewhere???  EeeEEE!!  I'm excited!


----------



## dpuck1998

Mish19 said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this...but all this cruise talk has convinced me to atleast request a price quote!  Am I too late?  This would be my first ever cruise EVER! I'll need a lot of help...*hint hint - bats eyelashes*
> Should I listen to the real old podcasts or is there an FAQ somewhere???  EeeEEE!!  I'm excited!



I'm a sucker for a eyelash batting....just hang out here and you'll find out everything you need to know.  plus you can always "asktracy"  she knows it all..or askjohn...even askkevin...


----------



## disneyholic family

kab407 said:


> Feel better Beth!





DVCsince02 said:


> Beth, you take it easy and let me do all the work tomorrow.......





calypso*a*go-go said:


> Poor Beth -- I hope you're feeling better soon!!!



thanks  

i did make it up the stairs....

the only reason i'm down here now is i had a deadline....but it took me 4 times as long as it should have...my brain is total mush....

and now i'll head back up the stairs....

i must have caught something at the gym....that's the only place i go (i work from home)...just goes to show you that exercise is dangerous to your health...


----------



## kab407

Happy 8-Months 'Til.......

Should we start taking bets....

-Number of cars in the caravan from the Dolphin to PC?
-First Diser on the ship?
-Who has the First Moogeetoe?
-First one who is placed under "Cabin Arrest"?
-The number of Non-Diser's regretting they picked May10th to take a cruise on the Wonder
-How long before Ariel has a DIS Lanyard and Pin around her neck?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

kab407 said:


> Happy 8-Months 'Til.......
> 
> Should we start taking bets....
> 
> -Number of cars in the caravan from the Dolphin to PC?
> -First Diser on the ship?
> -Who has the First Moogeetoe?
> -First one who is placed under "Cabin Arrest"?
> -The number of Non-Diser's regretting they picked May10th to take a cruise on the Wonder
> -How long before Ariel has a DIS Lanyard and Pin around her neck?



Is there an "all of the above" option?


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Happy 8-Months 'Til.......
> 
> Should we start taking bets....
> 
> -Number of cars in the caravan from the Dolphin to PC?_More than 23..._
> -First Diser on the ship?_winotracy _
> -Who has the First Moogeetoe?_Already had one, thanks..._
> -First one who is placed under "Cabin Arrest"? _They have that?!?_
> -The number of Non-Diser's regretting they picked May10th to take a cruise on the Wonder_None!! We rock!!!  _
> -How long before Ariel has a DIS Lanyard and Pin around her neck?_Not unless they gimme TWO of these!!_


 
Can't wait...


----------



## ADP

8 - Months!  

I need to get a countdown timer in place!


----------



## maiziezoe

So much to do, do little time!


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Can't wait...




Hey babe! Where have you been hiding??  _Never mind! _



ADP said:


> 8 - Months!
> 
> I need to get a countdown timer in place!



Come on Aaron!  Get on it. It's one of the few free things out there.


----------



## scarlett873

-Number of cars in the caravan from the Dolphin to PC? 25
-First Diser on the ship? Tracy
-Who has the First Moogeetoe? Me!!
-First one who is placed under "Cabin Arrest"? Jason 
-The number of Non-Diser's regretting they picked May10th to take a cruise on the Wonder None...we'll give them some interesting stories to tell back home 
-How long before Ariel has a DIS Lanyard and Pin around her neck? I'm not giving mine up!!


----------



## dpuck1998

-Number of cars in the caravan from the Dolphin to PC? 32
-First Diser on the ship? The boys in the suites!! How can anyone beat them on?
-Who has the First Moogeetoe? KIM
-First one who is placed under "Cabin Arrest"? Kevin
-The number of Non-Diser's regretting they picked May10th to take a cruise on the Wonder.  All of them!
-How long before Ariel has a DIS Lanyard and Pin around her neck? 3 mins


----------



## pershing

Mish19 said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this...but all this cruise talk has convinced me to atleast request a price quote!  Am I too late?  This would be my first ever cruise EVER! I'll need a lot of help...*hint hint - bats eyelashes*
> Should I listen to the real old podcasts or is there an FAQ somewhere???  EeeEEE!!  I'm excited!



 !

Join us! I need someone from WISH to compete with and give me advice. It looks like you're doing great!  Me, I'm stuck! at 15. My body's realized its losing something and it's doing its best to hold onto it.  Are you a WW?

Ask your questions! We have sooooo many experts on this thread.  Anything you need to know, they can answer.


----------



## MerriePoppins

scarlett873 said:


> Ooooh...i'm addicted to *OPI's* passion! Fingers and toes!!



Note to self............schedule SPA day...NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!    
 


OPI rocks !!!


----------



## scarlett873

Oooooh...DH just gave me an anniversary gift! (get your minds out of the gutter people) He gave me a gift certificate to Rain Salon and Spa! Now to decide what i'm gonna use it for...never been to a spa before! 

I won a free haircut and style from the fitness club I go to. I won it for losing the most weight in our group in a contest last month (6lbs)! I've got everything I need for a full day of pampering! 

I'm taking some time off at the end of next week...time to make appointments!

Hmmmmm...wonder if they have OPI Passion nail color...


----------



## MerriePoppins

scarlett873 said:


> Oooooh...DH just gave me an anniversary gift! (get your minds out of the gutter people) He gave me a gift certificate to Rain Salon and Spa! Now to decide what i'm gonna use it for...never been to a spa before!
> 
> I won a free haircut and style from the fitness club I go to. I won it for losing the most weight in our group in a contest last month (6lbs)! I've got everything I need for a full day of pampering!
> 
> I'm taking some time off at the end of next week...time to make appointments!
> 
> Hmmmmm...wonder if they have OPI Passion nail color...



Congrats on the weight loss !!!!    


A day of pampering.....oooh laa laaa          


I have a "mini" day this Friday    


Oh, and Happy Anniversay to you and Matt


----------



## DVCsince02

MerriePoppins said:


> Note to self............schedule SPA day...NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OPI rocks !!!



I am totally planning of doing a "couples" spa day on the cruise.


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> Hmmmmm...wonder if they have OPI Passion nail color...


 


MerriePoppins said:


> OPI rocks !!!


 
I know for a fact that Opie never wore nail polish... Now, Floyd the Barber on the other hand....


----------



## froggy5657

-Number of cars in the caravan from the Dolphin to PC? 32
-First Diser on the ship? Pete
-Who has the First Moogeetoe? Me... Oh Wait...YUCKY YUCKY YUCKY!!!
-First one who is placed under "Cabin Arrest"? J-Kim. Did you even have to ask?
-The number of Non-Diser's regretting they picked May10th to take a cruise on the Wonder They had better not regret it or we will tie them up and make them listen to the podcast until they are not regretting it anymore! 
-How long before Ariel has a DIS Lanyard and Pin around her neck? It makes my head hurt to think this much outside of school...


----------



## chirurgeon

I just wanted to make sure, will there be a Pirates of the Caribbean Party on our cruise?  I need to make a costume if there is one.  And I might just get it made for Halloween if I need one.

Kim


----------



## winotracy

chirurgeon said:


> I just wanted to make sure, will there be a Pirates of the Caribbean Party on our cruise?  I need to make a costume if there is one.  And I might just get it made for Halloween if I need one.
> 
> Kim



Yes, there will be a Pirates in the Caribbean Deck party on our cruise


----------



## chirurgeon

Thanks Tracy.  I better get sewing.

Kim


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Okay...I've hit a snag. 

At DD's band meeting last night we found out that their annual trip is going to be May 20-25, 2008.  They are going to a big music festival in San Francisco.  If DD goes on the cruise with us, she would miss almost two weeks of school!  I really don't think her teachers would go for that.  I asked her what she would do if she had to choose between the two and she said this could be her last year of band (because she wants to take some other electives) and she would prefer the band trip over the cruise because she'd be with all her friends and has always wanted to go to SF.  So now I'm torn -- do we go with the all or none strategy, do I bring DS but not DD, do I leave both kids at home?  I was so afraid of something like this when I saw the podcast cruise was during the school year. 

I think we're going to sit down together and have a little family conference about this.  Wish me luck in getting it resolved.


----------



## DVCsince02

Good luck Lisa.  I hope you can still come, but understand your situation.

Maybe you can do that couples vacation after all?!?!?


----------



## MenashaCorp

calypso*a*go-go said:


> So now I'm torn -- do we go with the all or none strategy, do I bring DS but not DD, do I leave both kids at home? I was so afraid of something like this when I saw the podcast cruise was during the school year.
> 
> I think we're going to sit down together and have a little family conference about this. Wish me luck in getting it resolved.


 

DD - To SF
DS - Locker
Calypso - Meetcha at the bar...


----------



## scarlett873

Couples vacation sounds fabulous to me!! 

Good luck with the decision...I know it won't be an easy one...


----------



## ADP

Fingers crossed you can make it Lisa.  We want you to come as well, but understand it's a family decision.


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Okay...I've hit a snag.
> 
> I think we're going to sit down together and have a little family conference about this.  Wish me luck in getting it resolved.



  Good luck Lisa!!!


----------



## SamIAm21

On a four day cruise, how formal is the formal night?   On the Magic, we went full tilt, full length dresses, suits, etc.   But, I've heard it's a wee bit more relaxed on a four day cruise.   Could I get away with just bringing a regular cocktail dress rather than full length formal gown?  Just "Wonder-ing".


----------



## aGoofyMom

chirurgeon said:


> Thanks Tracy.  I better get sewing.
> 
> Kim



You & me both!  Glad I bought the patterns when making my P&PP costume last year!


----------



## Madi100

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Okay...I've hit a snag.
> 
> At DD's band meeting last night we found out that their annual trip is going to be May 20-25, 2008.  They are going to a big music festival in San Francisco.  If DD goes on the cruise with us, she would miss almost two weeks of school!  I really don't think her teachers would go for that.  I asked her what she would do if she had to choose between the two and she said this could be her last year of band (because she wants to take some other electives) and she would prefer the band trip over the cruise because she'd be with all her friends and has always wanted to go to SF.  So now I'm torn -- do we go with the all or none strategy, do I bring DS but not DD, do I leave both kids at home?  I was so afraid of something like this when I saw the podcast cruise was during the school year.
> 
> I think we're going to sit down together and have a little family conference about this.  Wish me luck in getting it resolved.



Oh, Lisa, that's a hard one.  I understand your DD's choice, but hate for them to have to miss.  And, you definitely can't miss the cruise.  And, it's hard for DS to have to miss the cruise and not get any trip.  Let us know what you decide.  Good luck!!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Thanks everybody!  I'm sure we'll get this worked out.  For now I think we will just sit tight as the school year is so new (this is only the second week) that DD's teachers really don't know her well enough to decide whether or not it's even feasible for her to miss that many days.  I'm hoping we can work some magic and she'll be able to take both trips....if not, DS can decide whether or not he'd like to cruise without her.  If he doesn't, then I'm sure we'll find a way to make it up to him.  Gosh -- wouldn't it be just awful if DH and I were forced to go without the kids?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Wow, LLL, tough one.
Is there something else that DS would like to do other than the cruise?  Do you have someone that can come look after them whilst you're gone on the cruise?  I'd miss meeting your DS (still have to ask him for his autograph!), but it would be easiest on them if there was something special he'd like better.  If not, how would his sister feel to be the only one not going?


----------



## cocowum

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Okay...I've hit a snag.
> 
> At DD's band meeting last night we found out that their annual trip is going to be May 20-25, 2008.  They are going to a big music festival in San Francisco.  If DD goes on the cruise with us, she would miss almost two weeks of school!  I really don't think her teachers would go for that.  I asked her what she would do if she had to choose between the two and she said this could be her last year of band (because she wants to take some other electives) and she would prefer the band trip over the cruise because she'd be with all her friends and has always wanted to go to SF.  So now I'm torn -- do we go with the all or none strategy, do I bring DS but not DD, do I leave both kids at home?  I was so afraid of something like this when I saw the podcast cruise was during the school year.
> 
> I think we're going to sit down together and have a little family conference about this.  Wish me luck in getting it resolved.




Wow Lisa, that is a tough one. I hope you can resolve in a way that makes everyone happy. 

BTW: How's your DMIL doing?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

UrsulasShadow said:


> Wow, LLL, tough one.
> Is there something else that DS would like to do other than the cruise?  Do you have someone that can come look after them whilst you're gone on the cruise?  I'd miss meeting your DS (still have to ask him for his autograph!), but it would be easiest on them if there was something special he'd like better.  If not, how would his sister feel to be the only one not going?



My mom and dad live just a few blocks away and would be more than happy to watch the kids for me.  So that part is no problem.  I think DD would be okay with not going because she's got the band trip to look forward to.  I'm not sure what would make DS happy but feel almost certain it would involve multiple opportunities to make it up to him! 



cocowum said:


> Wow Lisa, that is a tough one. I hope you can resolve in a way that makes everyone happy.
> 
> BTW: How's your DMIL doing?



Thank you for asking, Alicia 

She's not doing too well.  They moved her out of the Critical Care Unit yesterday, but brought her back today.  She still has an irregular heatbeat, fluid build up in her lungs (and everywhere else too from the visible swelling), and has not been able to eat or drink anything for almost a month now.  We have one good day, then two bad days...and I'm afraid she may not ever fully recover from this.


----------



## froggy5657

How old are your Daughter and Son?

I am sure it will all work out.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

froggy5657 said:


> How old are your Daughter and Son?
> 
> I am sure it will all work out.



They will be 16 & 14 when the cruise rolls around.


----------



## cocowum

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Thank you for asking, Alicia
> 
> She's not doing too well.  They moved her out of the Critical Care Unit yesterday, but brought her back today.  She still has an irregular heatbeat, fluid build up in her lungs (and everywhere else too from the visible swelling), and has not been able to eat or drink anything for almost a month now.  We have one good day, then two bad days...and I'm afraid she may not ever fully recover from this.



She'll be in our prayers.


----------



## kab407

Lisa, my thoughts and prayers are with your family and MIL.

I'm glad that you have some options with your son and daughter. There is a moogeetoe waiting on the Wonder with your name on it!


----------



## disneyholic family

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Thanks everybody!  I'm sure we'll get this worked out.  For now I think we will just sit tight as the school year is so new (this is only the second week) that DD's teachers really don't know her well enough to decide whether or not it's even feasible for her to miss that many days.  I'm hoping we can work some magic and she'll be able to take both trips....if not, DS can decide whether or not he'd like to cruise without her.  If he doesn't, then I'm sure we'll find a way to make it up to him.  Gosh -- wouldn't it be just awful if DH and I were forced to go without the kids?



playing it by ear is the right approach...it's too early to say right now whether your daughter will be ok with missing that much school...(my daughter would have been ok missing that much...it would have been a bigger problem for my son....but you won't know until later in the year if it might be a problem or not)

as for your son - all i can say is, DS had a spectacular time on both cruises we were on and had absolutely nothing to do with us or DD the entire time...
since they were different ages, they weren't in the same groups on the ship...
DS was 15 on our first cruise and 17 on the second, so he was in the teen group....
DD was too old to be in the teen group on either cruise, so she hung out with us in the adult section of the ship..
so it wouldn't have mattered had DD been on the cruise or not, from DS' perspective....

anyway, DS had an incredibly good time...
in fact, those cruises were a turning point in his life....
he completely changed from a shy homebody into an outgoing leader (student leader in school, the national leader of his youth group).....
it was the most incredible thing i've ever seen..
when i mentioned it to him recently (he's now 21), he totally agreed with that assessment.......
he said that without question, the cruises were turning points in his personality....
and he said the CMs who worked  with the teens on both cruises were absolutely outstanding...

on both cruises, the only time he was with us was for meals (because we insisted) and to go into nassau....the rest of the time he was with the teen group....
of the 4 of us, DS had the best time on both cruises....not that we didn't enjoy the cruise, but of the 4 of us, there is no doubt that he enjoyed it the most....




SamIAm21 said:


> On a four day cruise, how formal is the formal night?   On the Magic, we went full tilt, full length dresses, suits, etc.   But, I've heard it's a wee bit more relaxed on a four day cruise.   Could I get away with just bringing a regular cocktail dress rather than full length formal gown?  Just "Wonder-ing".



have they added a formal night to the 4 day cruise?

on our 4 day cruise, there was no formal night...
there was one night (i think the last) when people dressed up more than other days, but it wasn't a specified formal night..
a few people were full out formal, but most people were just in nice attire, and quite a few were like us - exactly as we were dressed on the other nights - resort/cruise casual....DH said on vacation he refuses to wear anything fancier than a polo shirt and khakis.....that was perfectly fine...though others were a bit dressier than that....
pretty much anything was fine...


----------



## winotracy

disneyholic family said:


> have they added a formal night to the 4 day cruise?
> 
> on our 4 day cruise, there was no formal night...
> there was one night (i think the last) when people dressed up more than other days, but it wasn't a specified formal night..
> a few people were full out formal, but most people were just in nice attire, and quite a few were like us - exactly as we were dressed on the other nights - resort/cruise casual....DH said on vacation he refuses to wear anything fancier than a polo shirt and khakis.....that was perfectly fine...though others were a bit dressier than that....
> pretty much anything was fine...



Beth's right, it is called a dress up night, not a formal night.  Some wore tuxes and formals, but not nearly as many as on the Magic for formal night.


----------



## Yvet

But it's not tsrange if you wear a tux and dress??
Okay ofcourse when you wear a tux and a dress together people would look strange   

Lat trip on the western we both were dressed up and we would love to do that again, but only when it's accepted, not when people llok at us if we were from mars....


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

disneyholic family said:


> DS had an incredibly good time...
> in fact, those cruises were a turning point in his life....
> he completely changed from a shy homebody into an outgoing leader (student leader in school, the national leader of his youth group).....



Beth ~ This is exactly how my son is!  I think it's because they need to be around other teens that treat them differently in order to build up some confidence as the kids they see on a daily basis tend to form an assessment early on (usually a negative one!) and it's difficult to break free of that...the middle/high school pecking order can be pretty brutal.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Yvet said:


> Lat trip on the western we both were dressed up and we would love to do that again, but only when it's accepted, not when people llok at us if we were from mars....



You'll be fine if you want to dress up -- the last few cruises we've been on I've seen a trend that's kind of "anything goes"...some men wore tuxes, some had on a dark suit, others just wore slacks with a sportcoat.  Same thing for the women, everything from formal wear to a simple dress or skirt.  So do whatever you get the most enjoyment from!


----------



## SamIAm21

Dress up night sounds good!  I can do that!  Having to pack formalwear is tough especially with all the luggage restrictions these days!  I have a lot of cute dresses that I could wear that will pack much easier.


----------



## scarlett873

I'm not sure DH will bring a jacket/suit/sportcoat for this cruise. With it being such a short cruise, I don't want to bring 45 suitcases...lol! He can just wear a dress shirt and slacks for Palo, can't he? 

I can always throw a tie into the suitcase as a just in case...


----------



## disneyholic family

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Beth ~ This is exactly how my son is!  I think it's because they need to be around other teens that treat them differently in order to build up some confidence as the kids they see on a daily basis tend to form an assessment early on (usually a negative one!) and it's difficult to break free of that...the middle/high school pecking order can be pretty brutal.



yes that's exactly it i think...
there's a guy on the UK board (Wayne) who said the very same thing happened with his son on their cruises...



Yvet said:


> But it's not tsrange if you wear a tux and dress??
> Okay ofcourse when you wear a tux and a dress together people would look strange
> 
> Lat trip on the western we both were dressed up and we would love to do that again, but only when it's accepted, not when people llok at us if we were from mars....



you can definitely dress up and you'll be fine...as i said, there were lots of people dressed up in a tux and evening gown.....and lots not....no one looked out of place...



scarlett873 said:


> I'm not sure DH will bring a jacket/suit/sportcoat for this cruise. With it being such a short cruise, I don't want to bring 45 suitcases...lol! He can just wear a dress shirt and slacks for Palo, can't he?
> 
> I can always throw a tie into the suitcase as a just in case...




i think you need a jacket for dinner at palos, but i'm not sure..
we had brunch there for that very reason....so that DH and DS didn't have to have jackets....they wore nice polo shirts and khaki trousers.....


----------



## ADP

Are shorts with a dress shirt and sports jacket approved attire for formal night?


----------



## disneyholic family

ADP said:


> Are shorts with a dress shirt and sports jacket approved attire for formal night?



it's acceptable in bermuda (and back in the times when the sun never set on the british empire)....dunno about the Wonder...


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Are shorts with a dress shirt and sports jacket approved attire for formal night?



I saw someone with one of the tuxedo t-shirts on the last cruise....and shorts.


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> I saw someone with one of the tuxedo t-shirts on the last cruise....and shorts.



That means the guy knows how to dress....and how to party!


----------



## pershing

I plan on bringing one nice dress that won't wrinkle for dress up night. One that packs nicely. That's playing dress up for me. I'm a t-shirts and jeans kinda gal!

Right now, I'm not a happy gal though. I'm writing this from Children's Hospital in Boston. My youngest ten year old son was rushed here on Wednesday. Apparently, he has diabetes and we never knew it.

Here, I was trying to get him to eat 'cause he had thinned up so much in the month of August and he was in Diabetes Ketoacidosis and I was just making things worse! 

He's getting better with the treatment and I'm being inundated with all the info on how to care for him.

This is my first break away from him since Wednesday and I really appreciate coming on here and being able to smile. Cause I'm in this pity party mood and need a good quick kick in the _____!  I've been crying about my oldest being bi-polar, my middle is autistic, and now my youngest is diabetic. I must say, I'm feeling very overwelhmed at the moment. 

Not sure what this means for the cruise. I've figured my insurance will cover about 80% of the three hospital days and am shuddering about what kind of bill I'm gonna be handed. Ugh! That being said, I'll probably go anyway.

I need to count my blessings like the fact that in general my kids are or will be healthy and I have my house unlike some of the hurricane victims and life will get better....and nothing will probably get between me and my Disney vacations. I just have to plan harder........good thing I'm really good at planning!  I guess that's a blessing in itself.


----------



## DVCsince02

Oh Sue, I'm so sorry to hear about your family troubles.  You come here and we'll cheer you up.  Remember to try to take care of yourself during all this.

((hugs))


----------



## kab407

Sending good thoughts and prayers for you and your son, Sue.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Awww Sue -- I'm so sorry!!!  I hope your son is feeling better once they determine the best way to treat his diabetes.  Hang in there and know that we are here if you need us.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Hang in there, Sue.  Once the meds are adjusted, your son will be feeling like new again!  My brother has been living with diabetes since he was 2 years old, and he's 52 now.  Treatment is so much more precise now than it used to be!  

I also have a son with bipolar disorder, and he's in college and doing great.  Adjusting his meds when he was newly-diagnosed was a trial, though...I really understand that stress.  Just understand that all this stuff, piled one on top of the other, feels completely overwhelming now, but just work at one piece at a time, and know that it'll all fall into place soon.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

pershing said:


> I plan on bringing one nice dress that won't wrinkle for dress up night. One that packs nicely. That's playing dress up for me. I'm a t-shirts and jeans kinda gal!
> 
> Right now, I'm not a happy gal though. I'm writing this from Children's Hospital in Boston. My youngest ten year old son was rushed here on Wednesday. Apparently, he has diabetes and we never knew it.
> 
> Here, I was trying to get him to eat 'cause he had thinned up so much in the month of August and he was in Diabetes Ketoacidosis and I was just making things worse!
> 
> He's getting better with the treatment and I'm being inundated with all the info on how to care for him.
> 
> This is my first break away from him since Wednesday and I really appreciate coming on here and being able to smile. Cause I'm in this pity party mood and need a good quick kick in the _____!  I've been crying about my oldest being bi-polar, my middle is autistic, and now my youngest is diabetic. I must say, I'm feeling very overwelhmed at the moment.
> 
> Not sure what this means for the cruise. I've figured my insurance will cover about 80% of the three hospital days and am shuddering about what kind of bill I'm gonna be handed. Ugh! That being said, I'll probably go anyway.
> 
> I need to count my blessings like the fact that in general my kids are or will be healthy and I have my house unlike some of the hurricane victims and life will get better....and nothing will probably get between me and my Disney vacations. I just have to plan harder........good thing I'm really good at planning!  I guess that's a blessing in itself.



 Just let us know when you need to talk....(or vent). Just take things one at a time and it'll seem better.

That being said, we're sending pixie dust your way! 

And I'm a jeans and shorts girl too- Think it's tacky to take the same outfit for Palo and dress up night? And some Fabreeze? Or maybe we'll just do Palo on dress up night........Which night is that anyway?!? 

Soooooo confused......... 

Lori


----------



## DisneyKevin

<sniff sniff>

Is that Fabreeze my dear?

Ok....I'm in goofy mood, but that struck me very funny.


----------



## disneyholic family

pershing said:


> I plan on bringing one nice dress that won't wrinkle for dress up night. One that packs nicely. That's playing dress up for me. I'm a t-shirts and jeans kinda gal!
> 
> Right now, I'm not a happy gal though. I'm writing this from Children's Hospital in Boston. My youngest ten year old son was rushed here on Wednesday. Apparently, he has diabetes and we never knew it.
> 
> Here, I was trying to get him to eat 'cause he had thinned up so much in the month of August and he was in Diabetes Ketoacidosis and I was just making things worse!
> 
> He's getting better with the treatment and I'm being inundated with all the info on how to care for him.
> 
> This is my first break away from him since Wednesday and I really appreciate coming on here and being able to smile. Cause I'm in this pity party mood and need a good quick kick in the _____!  I've been crying about my oldest being bi-polar, my middle is autistic, and now my youngest is diabetic. I must say, I'm feeling very overwelhmed at the moment.
> 
> Not sure what this means for the cruise. I've figured my insurance will cover about 80% of the three hospital days and am shuddering about what kind of bill I'm gonna be handed. Ugh! That being said, I'll probably go anyway.
> 
> I need to count my blessings like the fact that in general my kids are or will be healthy and I have my house unlike some of the hurricane victims and life will get better....and nothing will probably get between me and my Disney vacations. I just have to plan harder........good thing I'm really good at planning!  I guess that's a blessing in itself.



so sorry you're having to deal with this, Sue...
like Mindy's brother, my best friend is 50 and has been living with diabetes since she was two years old......while it isn't easy, it isn't impossible either....the do's and don't eventually become second nature...

i'm glad to hear you're still planning on the cruise!!


----------



## winotracy

ADP said:


> Are shorts with a dress shirt and sports jacket approved attire for formal night?



Shorts are now accepted for most nights as long as they are longer, dressy type shorts (no cutoffs, short-shorts, or ripped).  For formal night though the Navigator specifically says no shorts. (though I know you were kidding I thought this would be good to note).  Every time my DH thought about wearing shorts to dinner he just felt weird about it.



pershing said:


> Right now, I'm not a happy gal though. I'm writing this from Children's Hospital in Boston. My youngest ten year old son was rushed here on Wednesday. Apparently, he has diabetes and we never knew it.



Sue, I'm sorry you are going through all this!     We're here for you  



TheBeadPirate said:


> And I'm a jeans and shorts girl too- Think it's tacky to take the same outfit for Palo and dress up night? And some Fabreeze? Or maybe we'll just do Palo on dress up night........Which night is that anyway?!?
> 
> Soooooo confused.........
> 
> Lori



Lori, I see nothing wrong with that.  Keep in mind that if you dress up for dinner only and change right after dinner, you'll be wearing that outfit for about 3 hours each time.  If you want, there are washing machines for your use onboard, plus you can have DCL clean your outfit for you.  



DisneyKevin said:


> <sniff sniff>
> 
> Is that Fabreeze my dear?
> 
> Ok....I'm in goofy mood, but that struck me very funny.



Ok, true story here.  When we went to Palo on the PC cruise, our server was coming around asking us for our order.  He got to me and said "oooh your perfume is really nice!".  I wasn't wearing any perfume!!  I forgot that night because in general I wasn't wearing any.  It wasn't Fabreeze, but I suppose it could have been my detergent (Waterlily Tide) or my hairspray.  So I guess I just naturally smell good!


----------



## SamIAm21

Febreeze is not something you'd want next to your skin for several hours.  Too many chemicals!  Actually, you'd probably be better off just getting that Downey spray, giving it a spritz, a pressing and let it go at that.


----------



## exwdwcm

Sue, so sorry about your son.   Try and hang in there and know he should be feeling a lot better once they get everything settled with his treatment. 

Lisa- hugs to you too for your MIL.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

exwdwcm said:


> Lisa- hugs to you too for your MIL.



Thank you Michelle...my MIL is actually doing better today.  It will be along time before she recovers completely -- but we're happy with any progress she makes.


----------



## winotracy

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Thank you Michelle...my MIL is actually doing better today.  It will be along time before she recovers completely -- but we're happy with any progress she makes.



Lisa, I hadn't heard about your MIL.    I hope things continue to improve.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

winotracy said:


> Lisa, I hadn't heard about your MIL.    I hope things continue to improve.



Thank you Tracy.  My DMIL is in her 70's and had been pretty darn healthy, that's why it was so unbelieveable when she seemed fine one day, and was fighting for her life the next.  Thankfully she seems to be pulling out of it.


----------



## cocowum

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Thank you Tracy.  My DMIL is in her 70's and had been pretty darn healthy, that's why it was so unbelievable when she seemed fine one day, and was fighting for her life the next.  Thankfully she seems to be pulling out of it.



That's really great news! I'm so glad to hear it!


----------



## DVCsince02

Oh Lori....

Lookie at what I found today......


----------



## tmli

Just wondering if anyone has received confirmation or made deposit on the pre/post Dolphin stays yet?


----------



## winotracy

tmli said:


> Just wondering if anyone has received confirmation or made deposit on the pre/post Dolphin stays yet?



You all should have received email confirmation from me.  No one has made deposit yet.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

DVCsince02 said:


> Oh Lori....
> 
> Lookie at what I found today......



Ohhhhhhhhh, I NEED that!

When you're done with that giving birth thing.......think I can get a Rick one too? Or a TheBeadPirate one?


How are you feeling today anyway?


----------



## DVCsince02

TheBeadPirate said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh, I NEED that!
> 
> When you're done with that giving birth thing.......think I can get a Rick one too? Or a TheBeadPirate one?
> 
> How are you feeling today anyway?



I saw Jessica and thought of you.  Who does Rick like and I'll see what I can find.  I don't mind doing it now.  I'm sitting on the couch doing nothing anyway.  It makes my day go by faster.

Feeling fine, and ready to go.


----------



## scarlett873

winotracy said:


> You all should have received email confirmation from me.  No one has made deposit yet.


I don't recall getting an official e-mail confirmation from you yet...have you sent something out recently? 

Love the Jessica Rabbit badge!! DH has a thing for Jessica Rabbit...actually...he has a thing for redheads. Good thing i'm a redhead 

We've got an ornament from our last trip to WDW for our Christmas tree that's got Jessica Rabbit sitting on a red ball ornament and I think it says "Naughty or Nice" or something like that...


----------



## TheBeadPirate

DVCsince02 said:


> I saw Jessica and thought of you.  Who does Rick like and I'll see what I can find.  I don't mind doing it now.  I'm sitting on the couch doing nothing anyway.  It makes my day go by faster.
> 
> Feeling fine, and ready to go.



LOL, Actually I picked Jessica because she's Rick's favorite. I have trouble picking just one. 

Glad you're doing ok. I keep telling Rick that  Jen should be having the baby by now. He finally stopped and looked at me yesterday and asked "Who's Jen?"  I told him he doesn't pay enough attention.

In between screaming at the tv (yeah football!) I did these:


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> I don't recall getting an official e-mail confirmation from you yet...have you sent something out recently?



Nothing recently, yours was sent out in June when you requested the rooms.  I am checking on the deposits again.  It's likely I will post here and update post one in addition to you all getting notified that the deposit is due.  Anyone who doesn't pay it within a certain amount of time will get another reminder so no one has to worry about missing this.


----------



## DVCsince02

TheBeadPirate said:


> LOL, Actually I picked Jessica because she's Rick's favorite. I have trouble picking just one.
> 
> Glad you're doing ok. I keep telling Rick that  Jen should be having the baby by now. He finally stopped and looked at me yesterday and asked "Who's Jen?"  I told him he doesn't pay enough attention.



Check out the baby watch thread for some hysterical pictures....


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

DVCsince02 said:


> Check out the baby watch thread for some hysterical pictures....



Hey Jen...I think I can honestly say that those pictures are great!!!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Is anyone planning on dressing up for pirate night? I am debating. If they happen to have a P&P party while we are there we can get double use out of the costumes. I figure now is a good time to look since Halloween is right around the corner.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

We're going to. Well, planning to- it depends on when we book Palo. We may just be dressing up for the deck party.


----------



## disneyholic family

my sister's so funny.....
she sent me an email with an article about the magic in dry dock..

she wrote - "is THIS the ship you have us on"
she was all excited about how pretty the ship is etc etc.

she's all pumped up about the cruise...
and this is despite the fact that she said she would NEVER cruise again (after she and her family did an RCCL cruise a few years back)..

she has no idea about all the pod people though..
i mean, i told her that there are people from this board on the cruise...

but for one thing, she has no idea what i mean by "this board"...she's never been to the dis forums (forget the forums, she's only been to WDW 3 times....in her whole entire life  ....and all 3 times were because i took her).....

and she doesn't realize how many of us there are....
or how truly pod-like we are (as in 'invasion of the body snatchers  )...


----------



## aGoofyMom

disneyholic family said:


> my sister's so funny.....
> she sent me an email with an article about the magic in dry dock..
> 
> she wrote - "is THIS the ship you have us on"
> she was all excited about how pretty the ship is etc etc.
> 
> she's all pumped up about the cruise...
> and this is despite the fact that she said she would NEVER cruise again (after she and her family did an RCCL cruise a few years back)..
> 
> she has no idea about all the pod people though..
> i mean, i told her that there are people from this board on the cruise...
> 
> but for one thing, she has no idea what i mean by "this board"...she's never been to the dis forums (forget the forums, she's only been to WDW 3 times....in her whole entire life  ....and all 3 times were because i took her).....
> 
> and she doesn't realize how many of us there are....
> or how truly pod-like we are (as in 'invasion of the body snatchers  )...




I took my sister to WDW for her birthday in January.  She has decided I am from another planet.  After the trip, she firmly believes my planet is a "nice place to visit".


----------



## tmli

winotracy said:


> Nothing recently, yours was sent out in June when you requested the rooms.  I am checking on the deposits again.  It's likely I will post here and update post one in addition to you all getting notified that the deposit is due.  Anyone who doesn't pay it within a certain amount of time will get another reminder so no one has to worry about missing this.



Are you speaking of the original response email I received when I made the room request?


----------



## winotracy

tmli said:


> Are you speaking of the original response email I received when I made the room request?



Yes.


----------



## kab407

I see Kevin has relinquished his position, we have "AskTracy" back!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

aGoofyMom said:


> I took my sister to WDW for her birthday in January.  She has decided I am from another planet.  After the trip, she firmly believes my planet is a "nice place to visit".



You should have seen me trying to explain to DSisIL's family why I was wearing a tee shirt with a man on it I had never met and had to leave for a few hours to go to the MK and have a Dole Whip for him with a bunch of strangers!


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> You should have seen me trying to explain to DSisIL's family why I was wearing a tee shirt with a man on it I had never met and had to leave for a few hours to go to the MK and have a Dole Whip for him with a bunch of strangers!



Lisa, you probably got the same looks as I did when I told my Mom to be on the look out for a guy driving a ECV that had lights and a camera mounted on it.  Imagine the surprise on her face when we met up with Bawb at F&W last year.

Now the Podcast Cruise episode is a whole 'nother story.....


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

kab407 said:


> Lisa, you probably got the same looks as I did when I told my Mom to be on the look out for a guy driving a ECV that had lights and a camera mounted on it.  Imagine the surprise on her face when we met up with Bawb at F&W last year.
> 
> Now the Podcast Cruise episode is a whole 'nother story.....



Yep...I think we should just let any "outsiders" be surprised by that one!


----------



## scarlett873

I feel sorry for my poor brother and sis-in-law! They're coming on this cruise with us...and have NO idea what's in store for them! Heck, they don't even know they're going yet...lol

I'm thinking about dressing up for pirate night, but not sure yet. What's everyone else got in mind?


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> I feel sorry for my poor brother and sis-in-law! They're coming on this cruise with us...and have NO idea what's in store for them! Heck, they don't even know they're going yet...lol
> 
> I'm thinking about dressing up for pirate night, but not sure yet. What's everyone else got in mind?



I'm sure my kids will be dressed for pirate night!!  Last cruise my oldest was dressed as Davy Jones, very cool costume too!  Maybe my middle child can 'recycle' that costume.  

ohh..we also got to use it at the pirate and princess party and ran into deb wills....my boys are famous and are on the allears web page.

http://land.allears.net/tp/mk/pp53.jpg


----------



## scarlett873

Dangnabit!! I checked Southwest Airlines website to see if they had updated their info for when they'll release more dates...and they're only releasing through May 8th on the next round!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr... 



> We are currently accepting air reservations through March 6, 2009. On November 6, we plan to open the schedule for purchase through May 8, 2009. This date is subject to change. Please check back frequently.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

scarlett873 said:


> Dangnabit!! I checked Southwest Airlines website to see if they had updated their info for when they'll release more dates...and they're only releasing through May 8th on the next round!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr...



We were looking at booking one-way flights anyway...so maybe that date would work for us.  If the fares are decent we will probably book the PDX-MCO portion leaving on the 8th (whatever the latest flight out is), and then just change it to the 9th if we need to when they release new dates again.


----------



## SamIAm21

scarlett873 said:


> Dangnabit!! I checked Southwest Airlines website to see if they had updated their info for when they'll release more dates...and they're only releasing through May 8th on the next round!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr...




AirTran will price the outgoing flight in early May, but won't price the homebound flight just yet if you are returning on or around the 17th of May.  However, they did have some good prices at $104 pp one way!


----------



## shellyminnie

Add me to the list!!!!! I have second seating. Is it May yet???

Shellyminnie - me, myself and I - 2nd seating


----------



## DVCsince02

Welcome aboard!


----------



## shellyminnie

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## kab407

shellyminnie said:


> Add me to the list!!!!! I have second seating. Is it May yet???
> 
> Shellyminnie - me, myself and I - 2nd seating



WELCOME SHELLY   

If you have been following this thread any, you will find we are slightly off center, warm and friendly group.   You will be called Kim. You'll figure out why eventually. 

Get a free ticker so you know exactly how many months, weeks and days.

Say, you do like moogeetoes?  To early for another pitcher?


----------



## pershing

scarlett873 said:


> Dangnabit!! I checked Southwest Airlines website to see if they had updated their info for when they'll release more dates...and they're only releasing through May 8th on the next round!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr...




That's the same date they opened up fares last year for April and beg. of May. At least they are consistent! 

I wanna thank everyone for helping me thru my blue period. We are back home and figuring stuff out!  Our goal is to have Mitch on the pump before the cruise. Thanks again!


----------



## kab407

pershing said:


> That's the same date they opened up fares last year for April and beg. of May. At least they are consistent!
> 
> I wanna thank everyone for helping me thru my blue period. We are back home and figuring stuff out!  Our goal is to have Mitch on the pump before the cruise. Thanks again!



Good to hear that Mitch is home, Sue!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

shellyminnie said:


> Add me to the list!!!!! I have second seating. Is it May yet???
> 
> Shellyminnie - me, myself and I - 2nd seating



That's terrific Shelly!


----------



## cocowum

scarlett873 said:


> I feel sorry for my poor brother and sis-in-law! They're coming on this cruise with us...and have NO idea what's in store for them! Heck, they don't even know they're going yet...lol
> 
> I'm thinking about dressing up for pirate night, but not sure yet. What's everyone else got in mind?



DD and I are both dressing up.   I'm still trying to talk DH into it, though...


----------



## chirurgeon

I'm dressing up.  I just ordered the fabric.  I figured it would be my Halloween costume this year.

Kim


----------



## halliesmommy01

cocowum said:


> DD and I are both dressing up.   I'm still trying to talk DH into it, though...





chirurgeon said:


> I'm dressing up.  I just ordered the fabric.  I figured it would be my Halloween costume this year.
> 
> Kim



WOOHOO more people dressing up! My birthday is Halloween so I love any excuse to dress up. I have not decided whether I am buying a costume or asking my mom or MIL to make me one. The kids I will buy since they will become dress up clothes after. I can't wait.


----------



## halliesmommy01

shellyminnie said:


> Add me to the list!!!!! I have second seating. Is it May yet???
> 
> Shellyminnie - me, myself and I - 2nd seating



Welcome Aboard! Can't wait to meet you.


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> WELCOME SHELLY
> 
> If you have been following this thread any, you will find we are slightly off center, warm and friendly group.   You will be called Kim. You'll figure out why eventually.
> 
> Get a free ticker so you know exactly how many months, weeks and days.
> 
> Say, you do like moogeetoes?  To early for another pitcher?




Psssst......tell her about Raul !


----------



## MerriePoppins

scarlett873 said:


> I'm thinking about *dressing up for pirate night*, but not sure yet. What's everyone else got in mind?



And what does DH say about this?


----------



## lttlmc3

Welp, DH has been in the hospital for three days now, but he's doing better.  I'm just now getting fully back on the boards.  I missed you guys!


----------



## scarlett873

MerriePoppins said:


> Psssst......tell her about Raul !


Poor Raul is going to be so overworked by the time this cruise is done! 


And I haven't talked to DH about the pirate night dressing up stuff yet...lol...we'll cross that bridge when we get to it!


----------



## scarlett873

lttlmc3 said:


> Welp, DH has been in the hospital for three days now, but he's doing better.  I'm just now getting fully back on the boards.  I missed you guys!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MerriePoppins said:


> And what does DH say about this?



When you hide all the other clothes and say "here, put this on." what can they really say? 

I mean food is the ultimate reward, right (keeping in mind this IS a family board )

But a happy wife is a good thing.....


I'm just sayin'


Lori


----------



## Yvet

I want to gina a huge   to everybody that have a family mamber that's ill or not feeling well.

So to those MIL and DH and the ones that i forget:


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> Psssst......tell her about Raul !



Sssshhhhhhhhh...let Raul be the best kept secret of the Podcast Cruise.


----------



## kab407

lttlmc3 said:


> Welp, DH has been in the hospital for three days now, but he's doing better.  I'm just now getting fully back on the boards.  I missed you guys!



Thank you for the update and glad to see DH is on the path to getting better.  We're here for you.


----------



## scarlett873

TheBeadPirate said:


> When you hide all the other clothes and say "here, put this on." what can they really say?
> 
> I mean food is the ultimate reward, right (keeping in mind this IS a family board )
> 
> But a happy wife is a good thing.....
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin'
> 
> 
> Lori


   



kab407 said:


> Sssshhhhhhhhh...let Raul be the best kept secret of the Podcast Cruise.


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> Sssshhhhhhhhh...let Raul be the best kept secret of the Podcast Cruise.




Who ?


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> Poor Raul is going to be so overworked by the time this cruise is done!


 
Oh, he's gonna be "worked over," all right... 



scarlett873 said:


> And I haven't talked to DH about the pirate night dressing up stuff yet...lol...we'll cross that bridge when we get to it!


 

He can hang out with me all "not" dressed up... I promise I won't get him into any really BAD trouble... 

Of course, he might get poor innocent ME into some...


----------



## scarlett873

MenashaCorp said:


> Oh, he's gonna be "worked over," all right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can hang out with me all "not" dressed up... I promise I won't get him into any really BAD trouble...
> 
> Of course, he might get poor innocent ME into some...


Yep...he's notorious for bringing others to the dark side...what do you think happened to me?  I'd watch your back if I were you 

















And Susan & I aren't bailing you guys out either...


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Of course, he might get poor innocent ME into some...



And another pair of dress pants make their way to the dry cleaners......

Innocent and J-Kim in the same sentence?


----------



## MerriePoppins

MenashaCorp said:


> He can hang out with me all *"not" *dressed up... I promise I won't get him into any really BAD trouble...
> 
> Of course, he might get poor innocent ME into some...




Noted


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> And another pair of *dress pants make their way to the dry cleaners*......
> 
> Innocent and J-Kim in the same sentence?


 

Ew!!! The spit-takes I can take but... TMI!!!!

The joke about the Pirate captain and his red shirt springs to mind...


----------



## MerriePoppins

MenashaCorp said:


> Ew!!! The spit-takes I can take but... TMI!!!!
> 
> *The joke about the Pirate captain and his red shirt springs to mind... *


----------



## DVCsince02

I think I need to make my hubby a shirt that says... Raul.


----------



## scarlett873

Ooooooh...now there's an idea...we should all make t-shirts for our DH's/significant others that says Raul...


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MenashaCorp said:


> Oh, he's gonna be "worked over," all right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can hang out with me all "not" dressed up... I promise I won't get him into any really BAD trouble...
> 
> Of course, he might get poor innocent ME into some...



Making mental note to find pirate hat, eye patch and fake earring for Jason after Halloween and throw it into suitcase. He might be able to tell Susan no, but all of us goading him into it?  


Besides, I hear Raul has an inside track to where JKim sleeps.........


----------



## SamIAm21

Raul is a "hot" name.   Why is that?   Why does Raul conjure up thoughts of a really awesome cabana boy??   Hmmm ladies???


----------



## MerriePoppins

TheBeadPirate said:


> Making mental note to find pirate hat, eye patch and fake earring for Jason after Halloween and throw it into suitcase. He might be able to tell Susan no, but all of us goading him into it?




Lori, We went to MNSSHP last year in costume and had a blast.

Halloween and costumes ROCK !!!!!      

The pirate thing...uh.... can't put all the blame on J/Kim.


----------



## kab407

SamIAm21 said:


> Raul is a "hot" name.   Why is that?   Why does Raul conjure up thoughts of a really awesome cabana boy??   Hmmm ladies???



   

Whether or not he is "hot" remains to be seen.


----------



## MerriePoppins

Kathy....Is your Mom still pre-packing for the cruise?


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> Kathy....Is your Mom still pre-packing for the cruise?



Shopping not packing!  We were at the local outlet village over the weekend scooping up bargins.  Or rather, she scooped and I carried the bags and bought lunch!  

She is packed for our trip next week.  I kid you not. We leave next Wednesday, she is packed.


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> Shopping not packing!  We were at the local outlet village over the weekend scooping up bargins.  Or rather, she scooped and I carried the bags and bought lunch!
> 
> She is packed for our trip next week.  I kid you not. We leave next Wednesday, she is packed.



This gal just might keep up with us after all !!! 

  I like the way she thinks...."scooping up bargains"


----------



## winotracy

lttlmc3 said:


> Welp, DH has been in the hospital for three days now, but he's doing better.  I'm just now getting fully back on the boards.  I missed you guys!



  



kab407 said:


> Shopping not packing!  We were at the local outlet village over the weekend scooping up bargins.  Or rather, she scooped and I carried the bags and bought lunch!
> 
> She is packed for our trip next week.  I kid you not. We leave next Wednesday, she is packed.



I used to be that way, and then I started working with the Podcast cruise


----------



## aGoofyMom

I had thought about dressing up for pirate night - I have a costume from a P&P party.  DD wants to -but she's 7 so no worries there.  DH just gave me that look that screamed "I already wore a tiger costume with facepaint, tail and ear headband for MNSSHP last year and now pirate? I don't think so!" and muttered something about passing on this one.

And for all who need it -    ! At least we seem to be on a communal upswing right now.


----------



## kimisabella

Does anyone know (maybe Tracy?  )  at the Dolphin, are you charged the $10 resort fee/day plus a parking fee on top of the $99 rate?  Just trying to figure out if we should rent a car, how many days, which resort, ect....  I've already got dh agreeing to 2 days before the cruise at wdw - it would be longer, but my parents will be taking care of the kids so I can't take advantage!!


----------



## winotracy

kimisabella said:


> Does anyone know (maybe Tracy?  )  at the Dolphin, are you charged the $10 resort fee/day plus a parking fee on top of the $99 rate?  Just trying to figure out if we should rent a car, how many days, which resort, ect....  I've already got dh agreeing to 2 days before the cruise at wdw - it would be longer, but my parents will be taking care of the kids so I can't take advantage!!



Yes, the resort fee and parking are on top of the $99 rate.


----------



## scarlett873

winotracy said:


> I used to be that way, and then I started working with the Podcast cruise


Demanding bunch, aren't we?


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> winotracy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be that way, and then I started working with the Podcast cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demanding bunch, aren't we?
Click to expand...

 

Yeah - Asktracy needs to take a vacation!!!


----------



## kimisabella

winotracy said:


> Yes, the resort fee and parking are on top of the $99 rate.



Thanks Tracy


----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> Yeah - Asktracy needs to take a vacation!!!



Ok, I'll do it in 77 days


----------



## SamIAm21

Tracy, can you do ressies for Pop Century after the Podcast Cruise??  Or should I just put in a ressie request through DU?   I'm going to need a tx-fer from ship to Pop Century after the cruise.


----------



## winotracy

SamIAm21 said:


> Tracy, can you do ressies for Pop Century after the Podcast Cruise??  Or should I just put in a ressie request through DU?   I'm going to need a tx-fer from ship to Pop Century after the cruise.



I can, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## kab407

Kathy (WLfan) 




(Those of you who have not listen to today's Podcast, have some Kleenex with you when you do.)


----------



## fakereadhed

Tracy, if we were on the list months ago to do a pre or post stay at the Dolphin are we still on the list, or do we need to let you know now? It was a little unclear on the podcast. Just want to make sure you still have us down!


----------



## winotracy

fakereadhed said:


> Tracy, if we were on the list months ago to do a pre or post stay at the Dolphin are we still on the list, or do we need to let you know now? It was a little unclear on the podcast. Just want to make sure you still have us down!



Yes, everyone who emailed me before is on the list.  I will post here when I am done sending out emails and if anyone hasn't gotten one from me who thought they should, you can contact me.  I'm hoping the emails will go out tomorrow but other things seem to get in the way.  

Thanks!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> Kathy (WLfan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Those of you who have not listen to today's Podcast, have some Kleenex with you when you do.)



(weeping copiously) WOO-freaking-HOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

UrsulasShadow said:


> (weeping copiously) WOO-freaking-HOO!!!!!!!!!!!



No chat for you tonight Mindy?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

dpuck1998 said:


> No chat for you tonight Mindy?



I missed it...I fell asleep on the sofa after driving back from Connecticut tonight...business stuff.  Didja miss me????


----------



## dpuck1998

UrsulasShadow said:


> I missed it...I fell asleep on the sofa after driving back from Connecticut tonight...business stuff.  Didja miss me????



Of course!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

dpuck1998 said:


> Of course!!



Awwww (sniffle, sniffle...) thanks!  

Damn, now I need more kleenex...


----------



## winotracy

I have emailed everyone who requested a pre or post cruise stay at the Swan/Dolphin.  If you didn't get an email and thought you should, first check your spam and then let me know.  DON'T PANIC, there are still rooms left.  

If you had a pre and post cruise stay, you will need to submit two deposit amounts (but can do this on one authorization).  

Thanks!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Make sure you check out the DVC02 babywatch thread!!

I'm just saying


----------



## halliesmommy01

Hey Tracy,

Can I pay the deposit for the hotel Monday or Tuesday? I was waiting on a check and it should be here Saturday.

Thanks


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I've been unable to listen to this week's show so I don't know the story with Kathy, but was very happy to see her welcomed to the cruise. --  I'm really looking forward to meeting with you again and hope you are still tolerating the radiation treatment well.  Take care of yourself!


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> I've been unable to listen to this week's show so I don't know the story with Kathy, but was very happy to see her welcomed to the cruise. --  I'm really looking forward to meeting with you again and hope you are still tolerating the radiation treatment well.  Take care of yourself!



Ohhh Lisa!  It is a goodie!  Have kleenex in hand when you listen.  I will tell you it is within the first 6 minutes of the show.


----------



## winotracy

halliesmommy01 said:


> Hey Tracy,
> 
> Can I pay the deposit for the hotel Monday or Tuesday? I was waiting on a check and it should be here Saturday.
> 
> Thanks



Yes, that's not a problem.


----------



## MrandMissVacation

I'm finally able to listen to the pod-cast.
I have a new little toy (ipod touch)

And what a show to begin with...someone got something VERY special. Congrats. 

Left Tracy an email to reserve our 'surprise' stay after the cruise. We are going to surprise our kiddies with a few days at DW after the cruise.


----------



## SamIAm21

I decided that I wasn't going to tell my daugther about our post-DW trip either.  I am going to hang around for three days afterward!  So, essentially traveling from Sunday to Sunday.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

You know, with everything going on within my own family as well as everything happening with my DIS family lately -- I'm going to find a way for my DD to go on this cruise.  I want us all to go together because it just wouldn't be the same without her and I just *have* to meet all of you!!!


----------



## Madi100

calypso*a*go-go said:


> You know, with everything going on within my own family as well as everything happening with my DIS family lately -- I'm going to find a way for my DD to go on this cruise.  I want us all to go together because it just wouldn't be the same without her and I just *have* to meet all of you!!!


\

So Glad to hear it!!


----------



## pershing

UrsulasShadow said:


> Awwww (sniffle, sniffle...) thanks!
> 
> Damn, now I need more kleenex...



I've been trying to listen to the podcast to find out why I need tissues! 

Everytime I start the podcast somebody interrupts me and I haven't gotten past the first 2 minutes.  


btw Tracy I'm checking my spam folder now.


----------



## lttlmc3

Tracy, I'll be giving u my deposit Monday.


----------



## disneyholic family

calypso*a*go-go said:


> You know, with everything going on within my own family as well as everything happening with my DIS family lately -- I'm going to find a way for my DD to go on this cruise.  I want us all to go together because it just wouldn't be the same without her and I just *have* to meet all of you!!!



that's great!!!
what's the big deal anyway in the grand scheme of things...
so she misses another week of school....
in the long run, what's important are those family memories...
it means so much more than a little week of school..

my kids are now 24 and 21 and i can assure you that the weeks (and even one year a full month  ) they missed from school haven't meant a thing in the long run...
but they still talk about those trips as if they were yesterday.....having that time together as a family more than made up for the time they were out of school...


----------



## UrsulasShadow

calypso*a*go-go said:


> You know, with everything going on within my own family as well as everything happening with my DIS family lately -- I'm going to find a way for my DD to go on this cruise.  I want us all to go together because it just wouldn't be the same without her and I just *have* to meet all of you!!!



I don't care HOW you do it (I'm so selfish!), just make sure YOU are ON this cruise, LLL!


----------



## ADP

calypso*a*go-go said:


> You know, with everything going on within my own family as well as everything happening with my DIS family lately -- I'm going to find a way for my DD to go on this cruise.  I want us all to go together because it just wouldn't be the same without her and I just *have* to meet all of you!!!



If, for some reason you don't decide to go, I know a great kidnapping and obduction service.  So, you will be on this cruise one way or another.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Thanks you guys...I will find a way to make it happen.


----------



## halliesmommy01

OK so I decided to change my dining time to second. I guess I just wanted to be one of the cool kids LOL. I actually think this will work out so much better since we eat late at home anyways. 

Tracy you can change it on the first post if you want.


----------



## dpuck1998

halliesmommy01 said:


> OK so I decided to change my dining time to second. I guess I just wanted to be one of the cool kids LOL. I actually think this will work out so much better since we eat late at home anyways.
> 
> Tracy you can change it on the first post if you want.



I quickly changed mine too, on such a short cruise I have a feeling we won't be dining in the main dining room anyway.  Which begs the question, you still should tip you Dining Room Servers anyway right?


----------



## DVCsince02

halliesmommy01 said:


> OK so I decided to change my dining time to second. I guess I just wanted to be one of the cool kids LOL. I actually think this will work out so much better since we eat late at home anyways.
> 
> Tracy you can change it on the first post if you want.



Speaking of cool kids..... I'm getting ready to post of picture of Evan!  Check out the baby watch thread.


----------



## winotracy

dpuck1998 said:


> I quickly changed mine too, on such a short cruise I have a feeling we won't be dining in the main dining room anyway.  Which begs the question, you still should tip you Dining Room Servers anyway right?



Yes, because you will more likely than not be eating in other restaurants during many times of the day.  Your dining room team will help out with breakfast and lunch in the other locations as well.  It all evens out this way since you don't tip them.


----------



## lttlmc3

Just made my deposit for my Dolphin stay before the podcast cruise.  Whoever I talked to was so nice!  I love you guys at Dreams Unlimited!


----------



## cocowum

halliesmommy01 said:


> OK so I decided to change my dining time to second. I guess I just wanted to be one of the cool kids LOL. I actually think this will work out so much better since we eat late at home anyways.
> 
> Tracy you can change it on the first post if you want.





dpuck1998 said:


> I quickly changed mine too, on such a short cruise I have a feeling we won't be dining in the main dining room anyway.




Ack!  the pressure!  maybe we should switch to the second dining rotation.


----------



## scarlett873

cocowum said:


> Ack!  the pressure!  maybe we should switch to the second dining rotation.


You know you want too...


----------



## chirurgeon

Alicia, you know second seating is where all the craz...wack...I mean FUN people will be.     

Kim


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Alicia -- Just keep the first seating, tuck hubby in after dinner...quietly tip-toe out and then you and Jenny can just squeeze in with the rest of us!


----------



## kab407

cocowum said:


> Ack!  the pressure!  maybe we should switch to the second dining rotation.



Second Seating = Longer Happy Hour

'Nuff said!


----------



## ADP

cocowum said:


> Ack!  the pressure!  maybe we should switch to the second dining rotation.



I fell under the pressure.  We changed to second dining.


----------



## scarlett873

ADP said:


> I fell under the pressure.  We changed to second dining.


Ha!!! Caved!!!!!

I really feel sorry for the folks who just happen to be on this sailing who aren't Podsquad-ers!


----------



## exwdwcm

Can you update/add us?

exwdwcm- 2 separate rooms- all adults (leaving the kids at home!)
Michelle and Nancy
Jim and Jeanie- Jeanie's bday 5/11


----------



## cocowum

DH says we should switch to the later dining and he just won't eat (in the dining room)...  I just can't do it.  

We both would love to eat with you wackos, er I mean, wonderful people. 

I just know how much he's looking forward to ordering 2 or 3 entrées.  I 'd just hate for him to sit down for dinner to late to enjoy it. 

Decisions, decisions...  Why do I do it to myself!


----------



## winotracy

cocowum said:


> DH says we should switch to the later dining and he just won't eat (in the dining room)...  I just can't do it.
> 
> We both would love to eat with you wackos, er I mean, wonderful people.
> 
> I just know how much he's looking forward to ordering 2 or 3 entrées.  I 'd just hate for him to sit down for dinner to late to enjoy it.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...  Why do I do it to myself!



There are other wackos, er I mean, wonderful people eating at the main seating.


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> There are other wackos, er I mean, wonderful people eating at the main seating.



Isn't DCL calling this, "Tracy's Crazy Cruise"?  Just asking...


----------



## fakereadhed

winotracy said:


> There are other wackos, er I mean, wonderful people eating at the main seating.



This wacko has main seating.

Our DS4 loves his sleep, so we are hoping to get to have dinner together(with him in the club) before he wears out entirely. After that one of us will be stuck in the room with him, watching him sleep.  

I vote DH!  I will slip a little Melatonin in his drink if necessary.


----------



## exwdwcm

cocowum said:


> DH says we should switch to the later dining and he just won't eat (in the dining room)...  I just can't do it.
> 
> We both would love to eat with you wackos, er I mean, wonderful people.
> 
> I just know how much he's looking forward to ordering 2 or 3 entrées.  I 'd just hate for him to sit down for dinner to late to enjoy it.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...  Why do I do it to myself!


we are going to try and do early dining- my mom is on medication (pitutary tumor) that she has to take early with dinner.   So we are going to try and do the early.    we won't be with the cool crowd, but we will make our own for the early seating! how bout it?


----------



## exwdwcm

fakereadhed said:


> This wacko has main seating.
> 
> Our DS4 loves his sleep, so we are hoping to get to have dinner together(with him in the club) before he wears out entirely. After that one of us will be stuck in the room with him, watching him sleep.
> 
> I vote DH!  I will slip a little Melatonin in his drink if necessary.


i am sure we can find something stronger than melatonin!  

glad to see there are some other early diners too.   we are so looking forward to our first cruise! especially with such great people!


----------



## dis2cruise

Hi could you please put my name down for the podcast cruise!!

It is just me (Cheryl) and my dh Jim going we are leaving my 2 teens home with my mom. We are also late seating (more time to relax by the pool)!!


----------



## Dodie

Woo hoo! We're still gaining Podcast Cruisers!


----------



## dis2cruise

I have a couple of questions...

I am doing a precruise and staying at the dolphin.  Does the dolphin have transfers from MCO airport to the dolphin??

Also, how much is the transferes from the dolphin to the port cost??


----------



## MerriePoppins

dis2cruise said:


> Hi could you please put my name down for the podcast cruise!!
> 
> It is just me (Cheryl) and my dh Jim going we are leaving my 2 teens home with my mom. We are also late seating (more time to relax by the pool)!!



Welcome aboard Cheryl and Jim !!!!


----------



## kimisabella

dis2cruise said:


> Hi could you please put my name down for the podcast cruise!!
> 
> It is just me (Cheryl) and my dh Jim going we are leaving my 2 teens home with my mom. We are also late seating (more time to relax by the pool)!!



Hi - we're also from LI going on the cruise leaving the kids at home w/my parents!!  We'll also be staying at the Dolphin pre-cruise!!


----------



## fakereadhed

exwdwcm said:


> i am sure we can find something stronger than melatonin!



Of course, but that would seem like, fun which he might want more of, which could lead to ME being stuck in the room watching a sleeping kid. Haven't you read the "If you give your husband an alcoholic beverage" book?


----------



## winotracy

dis2cruise said:


> I have a couple of questions...
> 
> I am doing a precruise and staying at the dolphin.  Does the dolphin have transfers from MCO airport to the dolphin??
> 
> Also, how much is the transferes from the dolphin to the port cost??



The Dolphin does not have transfers from MCO to the resort.  Transfers from the Dolphin to the port are $35 each way per person with Disney Cruise Lines.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

scarlett873 said:


> Ha!!! Caved!!!!!
> 
> I really feel sorry for the folks who just happen to be on this sailing who aren't Podsquad-ers!



There are people who aren't Podsquaders? 


 


Gosh, I've missed you guys this week!


Lori


----------



## scarlett873

TheBeadPirate said:


> There are people who aren't Podsquaders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, I've missed you guys this week!
> 
> 
> Lori


Shocking, I know...i'm sure they'll be converts by the time this cruise is done and over with though!  

We've missed you too!  

Speaking of the missing...where's J-Kim been hiding???


----------



## UrsulasShadow

scarlett873 said:


> Shocking, I know...i'm sure they'll be converts by the time this cruise is done and over with though!
> 
> We've missed you too!
> 
> Speaking of the missing...where's J-Kim been hiding???



I think J-Kim is in an area hit by the latest nasty hurricane, and last he posted, his power was iffy.  Missing him, too...although I've seen Sue/Kim posting occasionally.


----------



## scarlett873

UrsulasShadow said:


> I think J-Kim is in an area hit by the latest nasty hurricane, and last he posted, his power was iffy.  Missing him, too...although I've seen Sue/Kim posting occasionally.


I've seen Sue-Kim posting too...just hoping all is well!


----------



## dpuck1998

Just got an email from J/Kim and his computer got fried although he does have power now.


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> Just got an email from J/Kim and his computer got fried although he does have power now.



Wow!  I wonder if it was a power surge.  Haven't heard from him in a few weeks.  Hope all is well.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Thanks for the update on J/K -- I was wondering if he'd been in contact with anyone as well.  We are a flighty bunch, aren't we?


----------



## scarlett873

Thanks for the update Don!

Good to know that he's not in any trouble...er...well...I guess that remains to be seen! I mean, after all, it was Don who updated us, not J-Kim! For all we know, J-Kim could be hiding out and Don's in on it!


----------



## DVCsince02

That or Don built his own cistern.....


----------



## MenashaCorp

Nice to be missed. Lost power for 8 days. Frustrating but nothing like what TX got. My heart goes out to those folks. 


btw- I don't know Don well enough to be inside his cistern.


----------



## scarlett873

MenashaCorp said:


> Nice to be missed. Lost power for 8 days. Frustrating but nothing like what TX got. My heart goes out to those folks.
> 
> 
> btw- I don't know Don well enough to be inside his cistern.


And how do we know that this is the REAL J-Kim????


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MenashaCorp said:


> Nice to be missed. Lost power for 8 days. Frustrating but nothing like what TX got. My heart goes out to those folks.
> 
> 
> btw- I don't know Don well enough to be inside his cistern.



I missed you. 

I had to go home for my uncle's funeral(more like a brother, long story) and while I was sitting there watching my weirdo family shuffling by I found myself wondering if it could be any less crappy if Jason and I were doing a running monologue.

I thought it would be far more interesting and I'm sure Tim would have loved to hear it!

They just got power back in the Louisville area and NO cable or internet yet!  It's like I was back in the dark ages!


But I got to go on my first hot air balloon ride. Tim was a ballooner and his son flew his balloon with a couple others for a memorial launch.


Thanks for letting me share. 


Raul said Louisville was interesting..... 


Then Rick got there. 


Lori


----------



## DVCsince02

Lori, Sorry to hear about your uncle, but what a nice way to remember him in the hot air balloon.

Jason - welcome back.


----------



## dpuck1998

MenashaCorp said:


> Nice to be missed. Lost power for 8 days. Frustrating but nothing like what TX got. My heart goes out to those folks.
> 
> 
> btw- I don't know Don well enough to be inside his cistern.



Something wrong with my cistern?  Not good enough for you?  gessh.....some people...they'd complain if they were hung with a new rope!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

TheBeadPirate said:


> Thanks for letting me share.
> Lori



Anytime Girlie!!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

MenashaCorp said:


> Nice to be missed. Lost power for 8 days. Frustrating but nothing like what TX got. My heart goes out to those folks.
> 
> 
> btw- I don't know Don well enough to be inside his cistern.



Hey...it might not be that bad -- at least you know there'd be pie.


----------



## DLBDS

When is the earliest you can board? I can't remember what I read here SEVERAL pages ago.


----------



## winotracy

DLBDS said:


> When is the earliest you can board? I can't remember what I read here SEVERAL pages ago.



Officially, 1pm.  They usually start boarding though around 11:30 or noon.


----------



## dpuck1998

If I remember you couldn't even park until about 10 right?


----------



## chirurgeon

When I was listening to the podcast last week John said they were close to running out of rooms as the Dolphin for some of the nights for the special cruise stay.  If we have 50 rooms worth of people staying Saturday night and coming back to the Dolphin on Thursday, would it be possible to have our own special transportation to and from the port.  I would think it would be great for us to get to the port all together.  And then we can sprint to be the first in line for check in        

Kim


----------



## winotracy

dpuck1998 said:


> If I remember you couldn't even park until about 10 right?



I'm not sure about parking, but the porters won't take your luggage until then and if you have luggage, you have to wait for the porters.


----------



## Yvet

Kim,
Having our own private transportations sounds great!!

Tracy, 
Is this something that you/the DIS/ DU can arrange for us or do we need to set this one up by ourselves??


----------



## winotracy

Yvet said:


> Kim,
> Having our own private transportations sounds great!!
> 
> Tracy,
> Is this something that you/the DIS/ DU can arrange for us or do we need to set this one up by ourselves??



I think this is a good question for Kevin!  I am going to say we are a bit early for planning, either by ourselves or for the DIS or DU to arrange.  It is on my list to check with them when we get a bit closer.


----------



## scarlett873

We'll probably still do a rental car for our transportation. Only because we want to do a booze run when we arrive in Orlando...but I don't know that for sure yet. 

Kevin may put us all into one of those open air cab vehicles they were talking about on the latest podcast! We took one of those when we were in St Thomas last year. Oh my...what an experience! We did an island tour with Sunny Liston. LOUD music pulsating from the vehicle...you could hear us coming from miles away!  But oh was it fun...and scary...they drive like maniacs! Definitley needed that liquid courage (in the form of a banana daiquiri) to come back down after we made it up to the Mountain Top! 


Mmmmmmmmmmmmm...banana daiquiris...expensive, but oh so goooooooood!

Did you notice that we are about 7 1/2 months away from the podcast cruise now? Inching ever closer!!!!


----------



## chickie

8 1/2 months away, and 200 pages of posts to this thread!!! And we are about to hit the 3000 post milestone!! Woo Hoo!


----------



## chirurgeon

chickie said:


> 8 1/2 months away, and 200 pages of posts to this thread!!! And we are about to hit the 3000 post milestone!! Woo Hoo!



SEVEN and a half. Not EIGHT.  This thing too far away as it is.

Kim


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I'm really excited about the rumored 2010 sailings -- I guess we should hear something more concrete in just a few days, right?


----------



## chickie

Doh!
Did I really type 8 1/2 months?!? I knew what I meant to say! My fingers just didn't cooperate!


----------



## kimisabella

Did everyone know that Corey has so nicely put a "Podcast Cruise" event page on Facebook - some of us going on the cruise have already signed on the page - it's pretty cool, if you are on Facebook you can check it out.


----------



## winotracy

Hey everyone.  Just wanted you to know that we are manually entering the pre and post nights so it does take a little longer.  You will get a reminder from me after everyone is entered if I didn't get your payment.  

Thanks!


----------



## winotracy

kimisabella said:


> Did everyone know that Corey has so nicely put a "Podcast Cruise" event page on Facebook - some of us going on the cruise have already signed on the page - it's pretty cool, if you are on Facebook you can check it out.



That would mean another obsession for me 

Woo Hoo, I got 3000!!!


----------



## kimisabella

winotracy said:


> That would mean another obsession for me
> 
> Woo Hoo, I got 3000!!!




Oh Tracy, if you come over to Facebook, I promise I won't ask you any "cruise realted" problems/questions!!  Just fun talk


----------



## dis2cruise

What is everyone doing in the Bahamas??  Anything special??  
I would love some ideas also what are the hours we will be there for??


----------



## dpuck1998

dis2cruise said:


> What is everyone doing in the Bahamas??  Anything special??
> I would love some ideas also what are the hours we will be there for??



I'm trying to convince my fam to stay on the boat , but I wouldn't mind doing a foodie type tour or something.  Maybe my wife and I can go ashore a couple hours and leave the kids in a locker.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

We'll probably go check out the Atlantis resort -- nothing else in the Bahamas appeals to us (we've already been there several times).


----------



## scarlett873

If there are no DIS Unplugged events happening, we'll head over to Atlantis as well!


----------



## chirurgeon

scarlett873 said:


> If there are no DIS Unplugged events happening, we'll head over to Atlantis as well!



The way John was talking, there might be something going on onboard on our Nassau day.

Kim


----------



## dis2cruise

this coming Feburary we are taking a cruise on another cruise line  
and of course we are stopping at the same port and I am taking my family to Atlantis so I really don't want to do it 2 times within a few months.  Maybe we will just stay on the boat and relax


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

chirurgeon said:


> The way John was talking, there might be something going on onboard on our Nassau day.
> 
> Kim



That would be absolutely fine with me!  

I would only do Atlantis if there wasn't anything else going on...even then I wouldn't do it as a shore excursion through the ship -- maybe just take a cab or something for a couple of hours.


----------



## dis2cruise

calypso*a*go-go said:


> That would be absolutely fine with me!
> 
> I would only do Atlantis if there wasn't anything else going on...even then I wouldn't do it as a shore excursion through the ship -- maybe just take a cab or something for a couple of hours.



a tour might be nice


----------



## dis2cruise

since I am new to the pod cast cruise what kind of special events are they hosting???


----------



## Dodie

Having been to Nassau before, we won't be stepping foot off the boat (*especially *if there is a Podcast event scheduled and it sounded like those would happen on port days).  

If there's not a Podcast event, maybe somebody will coordinate a gambling trip to the casino at the Atlantis property.  We'd be up for that.


----------



## scarlett873

dis2cruise said:


> since I am new to the pod cast cruise what kind of special events are they hosting???


No one knows yet! The Podcast Team is working on it and will let us know when they can!


----------



## kimisabella

We'll probably leave the ship as dh has never been to the Bahamas, and I'd like to check out Atlantis - but, we probably won't stay the whole day, especially if there are special events going on on the boat


----------



## dis2cruise

scarlett873 said:


> No one knows yet! The Podcast Team is working on it and will let us know when they can!



thanks


----------



## DVCsince02

I think we are staying on the boat for Nassau day.  Since we are doing the same cruise the following month, we'll go tour it then.  I don't want to miss any special events.

Speaking of booze runs, I'm hitching a ride with Becky (HalliesMommy) to the liquor store and saving a few bucks on the cab ride.

Also, if a bus is arranged for transfers from the Dolphin, maybe DU will open it to others staying at other resorts?!?!??? hint... hint...


----------



## DLBDS

Just so ya know (whoever that is)....we won't need transportation to the boat. We're driving down for a pre-cruise stay at the Dolphin then we'll drive to the port from there. (LOT of parking fees for this trip.  )Once the cruise ends, we'll hit the road back to Raleigh.


----------



## DLBDS

We hated Nassau. IF we leave the boat, we too will go to Atlantis. Otherwise, we'll be onboard for the events the team has planned.


----------



## scarlett873

I would prefer not getting off the ship at all, but since my brother and sis in law have never left the U.S., we'll humor them if they want to go into Nassau.


Unless there's a podcast event! Then they're on their own


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> I would prefer not getting off the ship at all, but since my brother and sis in law have never left the U.S., we'll humor them if they want to go into Nassau.
> 
> 
> Unless there's a podcast event! Then they're on their own



Castaway Cay isn't in the US, you can use that instead of Nassau!


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> Castaway Cay isn't in the US, you can use that instead of Nassau!


 works for me!


----------



## weaura

Here's our info!    

Weaura - Brian & Linda - 2nd seating - Celebrating going on our FIRST cruise!


----------



## MerriePoppins

Weaura......Welcome Aboard !!!!               

We're going to have a great time !


----------



## DVCsince02

Welcome Brian and Linda!!!

We are a bit crazy, but a lot of fun!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Very cool -- someone else from the Pacific Northwest (I'm in WA)!!!  Welcome aboard Brian and Linda!


----------



## scarlett873

I was born in Spokane, WA...does that count? 

Welcome aboard!! We're (mostly) harmless


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> I was born in Spokane, WA...does that count?
> 
> Welcome aboard!! We're (mostly) harmless


Most of us are harmless. Watch out for J-Kim. He can be trouble!


----------



## scarlett873

kab407 said:


> Most of us are harmless. Watch out for J-Kim. He can be trouble!


True...very, very true...

Oh and Mindy LOVES anything ABBA.


----------



## DLBDS

Yeah, and only one of us has a cistern in their backyard. Don't worry about that though. It's future inhabitant has been chosen already. Just don't get too close to Will on the cruise. You never know when that trap will be sprung!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

HeyheyHEY...turn my back for a minute, and you're giving away all the secrets!


----------



## lttlmc3

Hey everyone?!  Do you all have your passports?  How long does it usually take to get them?  Do we need them for this cruise?


----------



## DLBDS

lttlmc3 said:


> Hey everyone?!  Do you all have your passports?  How long does it usually take to get them?  Do we need them for this cruise?



We won't need them for this cruise. Right now, I'm NOT planning on getting them. Just trying to save myself big money. I would have to get them for 3 folks. If I change my mind, I may order them around January. Surely, I would get them in the mail by May.


----------



## dis2cruise

lttlmc3 said:


> Hey everyone?!  Do you all have your passports?  How long does it usually take to get them?  Do we need them for this cruise?



Yes we have passports and from what I am reading lately on cruise critic
message boards it doesn't take too long to get them. 

 Do you need them??  I believe the answer is no because the cruise  starts in the US and ends in the US.. If this cruise would start in the US and end in Europe then you would need one.  Now, I feel its a good thing to get one because God forbid if something happened to you or a member of your family and you need medical assistance and then the boat left without 
you , now you don't have a passport then you would have a problem getting back onto a plane. Hope this helps you out...

If I am wrong with any of this info please correct me for my fellow podcast cruisers


----------



## kimisabella

We just went last night to Walgreens to take our Passport pics and I will be applying for them shortly - I know we don't need them, but, you never know what can happen, and if we god forbid, needed to leave nassau, or had an emergency, I know there wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## dpuck1998

IMHO, you do need them.  While not technically, if you need to leave the bahamas for any reason you can't fly out with out them.  To me that means I need them.  I got them for our last cruise about 1 1/2 ago, so they are good for several more years, 10 total I think.


----------



## MerriePoppins

We're taking ours....ya just never know where ya might end up !!!


----------



## dpuck1998

MerriePoppins said:


> We're taking ours....ya just never know where ya might end up !!!



Ever been in a turkish prison?


----------



## kab407

lttlmc3 said:


> Hey everyone?!  Do you all have your passports?  How long does it usually take to get them?  Do we need them for this cruise?



If I am leaving the US I have my passport with me. I would rather be safe then stuck.


----------



## lttlmc3

Everyone has good points on the passports.  How much does it cost to get one?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Costs $100, I think. Plus your photos (I got my photos free from AAA).


----------



## dis2cruise

UrsulasShadow said:


> Costs $100, I think. Plus your photos (I got my photos free from AAA).



I need to get new passports for my kids...I never knew they take the photos for free good to know


----------



## DVCsince02

UrsulasShadow said:


> (I got my photos free from AAA).



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## chirurgeon

Hey Jen, I'll do the Amazing Race with you if you do the eating challenges.

Kim


----------



## DVCsince02

chirurgeon said:


> Hey Jen, I'll do the Amazing Race with you if you do the eating challenges.
> 
> Kim



I'll try anything once.....


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

If you aren't a AAA member, Costco does passport photos for $4.99 and sometimes there's a coupon for $2 off in their travel brochures.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> I'll try anything once.....



{writing that down in my black book}


----------



## DVCsince02

Fresh....


----------



## DLBDS

Thought these links would come in handy for folks. Also, ('cause I was kinda confused by this) the difference between a passport card and a passport book....

"The passport card facilitates entry and expedites document processing at U.S. land and sea ports-of-entry when arriving from Canada, Mexico, the Caribbean and Bermuda.  *The card may not be used to travel by air. * Otherwise, it carries the rights and privileges of the U.S. passport book and is adjudicated to the exact same standards."

*Passport Fees *(Including Renewals):
http://travel.state.gov/passport/get/fees/fees_837.html

*How long will it take?*:
http://travel.state.gov/passport/get/processing/processing_1740.html

*Online Application*:
https://pptform.state.gov/

*Passport Application Facilities*:
http://iafdb.travel.state.gov/


----------



## MerriePoppins

dpuck1998 said:


> Ever been in a turkish prison?



Only to come and visit you !!!


----------



## dpuck1998

MerriePoppins said:


> Only to come and visit you !!!



Looks like I picked the wrong week to stop sniff'en glue!


----------



## froggy5657

I look ha-ha larious in my passport photo. I am wearing a red turtleneck with this demon child expression on my face.


----------



## scarlett873

See...I step away for a day or two and you guys are all off visiting each other in Turkish prisons!! 

So i've got a tought decision to make regarding my job. Nothing that would affect the podcast cruise, but it still sucks...if you can spare some good thoughts, i'd appreciate them!


----------



## DVCsince02

Some pixiedust for you Brandie!


----------



## kimisabella

froggy5657 said:


> I look ha-ha larious in my passport photo. I am wearing a red turtleneck with this demon child expression on my face.




We just got our pics back yesterday - I have to say, not too bad!!  My sister says I look like Kim Kardashian - yeah right - I have to admit I do buy the same make-up that she uses and I try to do my hair like her- I love KK!!

DH on the other hand looks a little scared in the pics, I guess he's getting his facial expressions ready for when we go on the cruise!



scarlett873 said:


> See...I step away for a day or two and you guys are all off visiting each other in Turkish prisons!!
> 
> So i've got a tought decision to make regarding my job. Nothing that would affect the podcast cruise, but it still sucks...if you can spare some good thoughts, i'd appreciate them!



Brandie - hope all goes well and whatever decision you make is the right one for you.


----------



## pershing

scarlett873 said:


> So i've got a tought decision to make regarding my job. Nothing that would affect the podcast cruise, but it still sucks...if you can spare some good thoughts, i'd appreciate them!



How about some grouphugs for moral support!


----------



## winotracy

Good luck Brandie, whatever you decide.


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> See...I step away for a day or two and you guys are all off visiting each other in Turkish prisons!!
> 
> So i've got a tought decision to make regarding my job. Nothing that would affect the podcast cruise, but it still sucks...if you can spare some good thoughts, i'd appreciate them!



Aaawww sweetie, a big ol'  and some    coming your way.

I know what you mean.  I kinda go on vacation with limited DIS access and the next thing you know, we need passports to visit those in Turkish prisons.  Where did the Turkish prisons come from?  Is this a Kevin and John tour along with the casino visit?  How much more money do I need to give my Mom for this one?


----------



## froggy5657

I just saw Titanic yesterday. It was SOOOOO good. Never let go.

And Scarlett, I am sending pixie dust your way!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

scarlett873 said:


> So i've got a tought decision to make regarding my job. Nothing that would affect the podcast cruise, but it still sucks...if you can spare some good thoughts, i'd appreciate them!



You got it girl -- lots of good thoughts headed your way!!!!


----------



## lttlmc3

Good thoughts coming from me too!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> Aaawww sweetie, a big ol'  and some    coming your way.
> 
> I know what you mean.  I kinda go on vacation with limited DIS access and the next thing you know, we need passports to visit those in Turkish prisons.  Where did the Turkish prisons come from?  Is this a Kevin and John tour along with the casino visit?  How much more money do I need to give my Mom for this one?



Do they have cisterns in a Turkish prison?

Oh, and I just tricked my DD to friend Will on Facebook...my evil plan starts to unfold....mwAAAAAAHAHAHAHAha!


----------



## DLBDS

UrsulasShadow said:


> Do they have cisterns in a Turkish prison?
> 
> Oh, and I just tricked my DD to friend Will on Facebook...my evil plan starts to unfold....mwAAAAAAHAHAHAHAha!


----------



## scarlett873

Thanks for the good thoughts everyone! I truly appreciate it...i'm not sure what's going to happen, but i'll fill you in when I can!


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> Do they have cisterns in a Turkish prison?
> 
> Oh, and I just tricked my DD to friend Will on Facebook...my evil plan starts to unfold....mwAAAAAAHAHAHAHAha!


----------



## MerriePoppins

Good Luck girl.....   

You are in my thoughts and prayers !!


----------



## DVC Bunny

Hi Tracy - Please add me and my family to the list of Disers going on the cruise.

Deborah and John
DS5 Jack

Early dining.

First time going on a Disney Cruise and we can't wait.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## aaronmckie

Welcome aboard Deborah, John and Jack!


----------



## kab407

DVC Bunny said:


> Hi Tracy - Please add me and my family to the list of Disers going on the cruise.
> 
> Deborah and John
> DS5 Jack
> 
> Early dining.
> 
> First time going on a Disney Cruise and we can't wait.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.



ooooohhh!!!! More people!!!   

Welcome Deborah, John and Jack!!!!


----------



## kimisabella

DVC Bunny said:


> Hi Tracy - Please add me and my family to the list of Disers going on the cruise.
> 
> Deborah and John
> DS5 Jack
> 
> Early dining.
> 
> First time going on a Disney Cruise and we can't wait.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.



More Long Islanders!  We should have a LI meet on the cruise!


----------



## winotracy

kimisabella said:


> More Long Islanders!  We should have a LI meet on the cruise!



Better yet - a Long Island meet BEFORE the cruise


----------



## kimisabella

winotracy said:


> Better yet - a Long Island meet BEFORE the cruise



Great idea, would you like to join us?


----------



## winotracy

kimisabella said:


> Great idea, would you like to join us?



Send me airfare and I'll be there


----------



## jeanigor

What about meeting for Long Islands with Long Islanders on the night before we sail?


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> What about meeting for Long Islands with Long Islanders on the night before we sail?



I'm game!


----------



## kimisabella

winotracy said:


> Send me airfare and I'll be there



OK - I'll start up a collection for you, everyone can start sending me their loose change now..... we should have you here in no time  



jeanigor said:


> What about meeting for Long Islands with Long Islanders on the night before we sail?



Sounds like it could be a plan... we're looking for something to do the night before we sail!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Are we there YET?!?!


----------



## kab407

TheBeadPirate said:


> Are we there YET?!?!



Hey Lori!

Looks like you'll be in DL and back before this ship sails.

Have a great trip.  DL is a must do for me next year.


----------



## SamIAm21

When did Pete & the Gang first announce this cruise.  Because we've come a long way since that time.  I know seven months might seem like a long way off, but honestly with the holidays approaching, I have a feeling time will be flying by.  Of course, after January, it will be difficult for us Northerners and we'll be making big Red X's on our calendars through the winter months.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

kab407 said:


> Hey Lori!
> 
> Looks like you'll be in DL and back before this ship sails.
> 
> Have a great trip.  DL is a must do for me next year.



LOL, actually we cancelled the DL trip yesterday. We're going to WDW for the weekend instead. Preview our F&WF trip. 


And I found Raul yesterday! We were walking past this shop and saw these ornaments in the window- the mermaids and mermen- and Raul was there with mo-gee-toe in hand. He's looking mighty fine......... 






Thought of you Kathy! 


Lori


----------



## DVC Bunny

jeanigor said:


> What about meeting for Long Islands with Long Islanders on the night before we sail?



I was just telling DH this morning I should suggest a meet before the cruise so we get to meet some people before we set sail.

It's been years, but I organized a DVC meet on Long Island and we had a blast.

If anybody is up for it, I'll organize it.


----------



## MenashaCorp

TheBeadPirate said:


> And I found Raul yesterday! We were walking past this shop and saw these ornaments in the window- the mermaids and mermen- and Raul was there with mo-gee-toe in hand. He's looking mighty fine.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought of you Kathy!
> 
> 
> Lori


 
OK - Seeing that picture, I no longer feel animosity toward Raul.  He's aDORable!!    Of course, what you ladies might have hoped to get out of him seems moot.  Unless y'all were hoping for showtunes...


----------



## kab407

TheBeadPirate said:


> LOL, actually we cancelled the DL trip yesterday. We're going to WDW for the weekend instead. Preview our F&WF trip.
> 
> 
> And I found Raul yesterday! We were walking past this shop and saw these ornaments in the window- the mermaids and mermen- and Raul was there with mo-gee-toe in hand. He's looking mighty fine.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought of you Kathy!
> 
> 
> Lori



I got home from WDW and F&W on Monday.  Spent all of Sunday eating our way thru World Showcase.  I've love to get a another quick trip in before it's over.  

Aaaawwwww, you are a sweetie!  What I would give to have someone handing me a drink right about now. Yea, the Disney afterglow is fading fast!


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> OK - Seeing that picture, I no longer feel animosity toward Raul.  He's aDORable!!    Of course, what you ladies might have hoped to get out of him seems moot.  Unless y'all were hoping for showtunes...



Well hello stranger!


----------



## dis2cruise

Long Island meet would be great!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Well hello stranger!


 

Hi, Kathy!  Still about a week away from having my computer back.  ("D" as in "Dell" which rhymes with "H***" and that stands for trouble!!)

Hoping to find a backup laptop to be in chat...


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Hi, Kathy!  Still about a week away from having my computer back.  ("D" as in "Dell" which rhymes with "H***" and that stands for trouble!!)
> 
> Hoping to find a backup laptop to be in chat...



All the more reason to buy a real computer....Apple.


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> All the more reason to buy a real computer....Apple.


 
I'm almost there.... MacBook Air looks enticing.  Just wish I hadda Blu-Ray burner, which might keep me with PC....

Speaking of cruises...   Is a Mac better for cruising?  I remember apples float from bobbing for them as a kid around this time of year....


----------



## winotracy

SamIAm21 said:


> When did Pete & the Gang first announce this cruise.  Because we've come a long way since that time.  I know seven months might seem like a long way off, but honestly with the holidays approaching, I have a feeling time will be flying by.  Of course, after January, it will be difficult for us Northerners and we'll be making big Red X's on our calendars through the winter months.



Mid January as I recall.  



MenashaCorp said:


> Hi, Kathy!  Still about a week away from having my computer back.  ("D" as in "Dell" which rhymes with "H***" and that stands for trouble!!)
> 
> Hoping to find a backup laptop to be in chat...



I hope I remember chat this week.  Totally forgot last week.


----------



## kimisabella

DVC Bunny said:


> I was just telling DH this morning I should suggest a meet before the cruise so we get to meet some people before we set sail.
> 
> It's been years, but I organized a DVC meet on Long Island and we had a blast.
> 
> If anybody is up for it, I'll organize it.




We would be interested in going to a meet


----------



## scarlett873

Macs RULE!


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> I'm almost there.... MacBook Air looks enticing.  Just wish I hadda Blu-Ray burner, which might keep me with PC....
> 
> Speaking of cruises...   Is a Mac better for cruising?  I remember apples float from bobbing for them as a kid around this time of year....



   I don't take my Mac on vacation.  I take the work laptop, a Dell.  If it gets broken, it's no great loss.  It's a Dell.

 

I am actually looking at an Asus Eee laptop as a second computer.  Very small (~2lbs), cheap and minimal amount of software.  For vacation, I don't need anything more then internet access and Skype.


----------



## SamIAm21

Wow since this past January!  So that means we've already covered the largest amount of wait time.  

Oh and Raul is very cute!  Also, I plan on flying in the day before the cruise and just staying somewhere near the airport, possibly the Hyatt right at the airport.  I heard the pool is very cool overlooking a runway???  Anyone know about that.  However, if there's a meet the night before, I would try real hard to get there... ya know, if y'all don't mind me inviting myself.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MenashaCorp said:


> OK - Seeing that picture, I no longer feel animosity toward Raul.  He's aDORable!!    Of course, what you ladies might have hoped to get out of him seems moot.  Unless y'all were hoping for showtunes...



ok, J/kim calling Raul ADORABLE is really freaking me out!


Talk about moot point........ I'm not sure I know what you were thinking I was fishing for..... 


   


I'll be in chat if I can finish the Twilight series tonight. I started reading these during the funeral and I'm tellin' ya!


----------



## DVCsince02

Speaking of apples, had an apple dumpling with vanilla ice cream the other night... YUM!!!!


----------



## halliesmommy01

DVCsince02 said:


> Speaking of apples, had an apple dumpling with vanilla ice cream the other night... YUM!!!!



I made Apple Dumplings on Sunday for my Mom's birthday. They were so good. I think I may make some more tomorrow.

And Lori, I LOVE the Twilight series. I have finished the 1st three and need to go get the 4th.


----------



## dis2cruise

my dh wants to get a mac he's hoping our other computer blows up


----------



## DVCsince02

My hubby keeps hoping the kids break the TV so he can get a new flat panel....

PS - I added the events of the delivery on the Baby Watch Thread.


----------



## lttlmc3

halliesmommy01 said:


> I made Apple Dumplings on Sunday for my Mom's birthday. They were so good. I think I may make some more tomorrow.
> 
> And Lori, I LOVE the Twilight series. I have finished the 1st three and need to go get the 4th.



How do you make an apple dumpling?


----------



## halliesmommy01

lttlmc3 said:


> How do you make an apple dumpling?



I will PM you my recipe.  It took like 10 minutes prep. Super easy and really good.


----------



## dpuck1998

We went apple picking on Sunday and I made two apple pies last night with all the extra apples.   Yes, I'm a guy...but I do enjoy cooking, my Middle DS is the same way, so we had a blast cutting apples and making pie.


----------



## MenashaCorp

Is this Hijacks or Apple Jacks??  Mmmm  Apple Jacks...


----------



## TheBeadPirate

halliesmommy01 said:


> I made Apple Dumplings on Sunday for my Mom's birthday. They were so good. I think I may make some more tomorrow.
> 
> And Lori, I LOVE the Twilight series. I have finished the 1st three and need to go get the 4th.



I finished the 4th and read most of the part the one that just got leaked on the internet. I'm VERY disappointed that she's decided to put this on hold indefinitley! I love a good story and these were great diversions for me- I figured I could live in someone else's reality till I dealt with mine enough. 

Needless to say Rick has told me 1. no I cannot get a motorcycle, 2. no, i cannot go cliff diving, and 3. no, i cannot become an immortal vampire.......geeesh! 

 See? That's why marriage is a bad idea!


PS- Did you see that Edward in the movie is the same guy that played Cedric Diggory in Harry Potter? Not sure how I feel about that one yet.......


----------



## MenashaCorp

Notes to self: 

Get motorcycle before considering marriage.

Go cliff diving before "taking the plunge" in considering marriage.

Get bitten on neck by preternaturally-beautiful-yet-ghostly-pale woman _before_ considering marriage.


----------



## kimisabella

The dates are up for the Flower & Garden Festival in Epcot  - and they INCLUDE our dates in May - whoo hoo, I've never been during that time and the theme is Cinderellabration - all princess topiaries!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Awe... Bob loved the topiaries....
Awesome!


----------



## dis2cruise

kimisabella said:


> The dates are up for the Flower & Garden Festival in Epcot  - and they INCLUDE our dates in May - whoo hoo, I've never been during that time and the theme is Cinderellabration - all princess topiaries!!!



Now I really have to get that first flight out of Islip to see the Flower and Garden Festival since we only have one day to really enjoy it before he head off to the port


----------



## halliesmommy01

I was so disappointed about her putting the 5th book on hold. I have a break from school after this weekend so the last 2 books will get read as well as the internet leaked book. 

I was not sure about The guy they have playing Edward but the pictures I have seen YUM!!! I can't wait until Nov 21st.



TheBeadPirate said:


> I finished the 4th and read most of the part the one that just got leaked on the internet. I'm VERY disappointed that she's decided to put this on hold indefinitley! I love a good story and these were great diversions for me- I figured I could live in someone else's reality till I dealt with mine enough.
> 
> Needless to say Rick has told me 1. no I cannot get a motorcycle, 2. no, i cannot go cliff diving, and 3. no, i cannot become an immortal vampire.......geeesh!
> 
> See? That's why marriage is a bad idea!
> 
> 
> PS- Did you see that Edward in the movie is the same guy that played Cedric Diggory in Harry Potter? Not sure how I feel about that one yet.......


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MenashaCorp said:


> Notes to self:
> 
> Get motorcycle before considering marriage.
> 
> Go cliff diving before "taking the plunge" in considering marriage.
> 
> Get bitten on neck by preternaturally-beautiful-yet-ghostly-pale woman _before_ considering marriage.



hmmm, I didn't think you were ever going to consider marriage..... 

 



halliesmommy01 said:


> I was so disappointed about her putting the 5th book on hold. I have a break from school after this weekend so the last 2 books will get read as well as the internet leaked book.
> 
> I was not sure about The guy they have playing Edward but the pictures I have seen YUM!!! I can't wait until Nov 21st.


I'd love to see her do the whole series from the other side, but I guess that's asking alot. I've been cruising her website looking at all the outtakes and extras. I'd love to see Book 2 from Edward's side.

I think I'll like the movie but Edward's got this eyebrow thing that I found really annoying in Harry Potter.....  Normally eyebrows wouldn't bother me but this is just really bizarre...


----------



## jeanigor

After hemming and hawing and dragging our feet, we took the plunge and made our deposit today!!! My friend and I are going on the PodCast Cruise         I don't think I can wait the 219 days!!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> After hemming and hawing and dragging our feet, we took the plunge and made our deposit today!!! My friend and I are going on the PodCast Cruise         I don't think I can wait the 219 days!!!!


 

Wooohoooo!!!!  Welcome Aboard!!!!


----------



## DVC Bunny

kimisabella said:


> We would be interested in going to a meet



Great!!!  Who else is up for a Long Island meet before the cruise?

Give me a shout out!!

DH and I are so excited.  We've been talking about taking a Disney cruise for years.


----------



## robind

Davy Jones is going to be playing at the Flower Power Concerts at Epcot when we get back from the cruise - I am so there.  Now that this trip is almost over, it's time to plan the next one.


----------



## lttlmc3

jeanigor said:


> After hemming and hawing and dragging our feet, we took the plunge and made our deposit today!!! My friend and I are going on the PodCast Cruise         I don't think I can wait the 219 days!!!!



Yay!  Congrats!  Can't wait to see you there!


----------



## jeanigor

Tracy would you please add me to the first page? Todd and Gerardo (namine on the boards...he's a new DISer) second dining. It is both of our first cruise and it will be Gerardo's b-day on May 13th! Thank You.


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> After hemming and hawing and dragging our feet, we took the plunge and made our deposit today!!! My friend and I are going on the PodCast Cruise         I don't think I can wait the 219 days!!!!



Yupper, we will certainly have fun on this boat!

Welcome!


----------



## MenashaCorp

robind said:


> Davy Jones is going to be playing at the Flower Power Concerts at Epcot when we get back from the cruise - I am so there.


 

I can't imagine going to hear him sing.  All those tentacles... Ew... 


(Think POTC...)


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

robind said:


> Davy Jones is going to be playing at the Flower Power Concerts at Epcot when we get back from the cruise - I am so there.  Now that this trip is almost over, it's time to plan the next one.



Robin -- That was the '08 line-up, I don't think we have info on '09 yet.  Hopefully it will be someone you'll enjoy!


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Tracy would you please add me to the first page? Todd and Gerardo (namine on the boards...he's a new DISer) second dining. It is both of our first cruise and it will be Gerardo's b-day on May 13th! Thank You.



Welcome aboard!


----------



## jeanigor

Ahoy! Thanks for the warm welcomes.  
Over the past week, I have been reading all 200+ pages of this thread and besides gaining invaluable insight, I have been cracking up!   My secretary keeps wondering what is so funny. So thanks for the knowledge and keeping the week moving right along.


----------



## lttlmc3

MenashaCorp said:


> I can't imagine going to hear him sing.  All those tentacles... Ew...
> 
> 
> (Think POTC...)


 
lol


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> Ahoy! Thanks for the warm welcomes.
> Over the past week, I have been reading all 200+ pages of this thread and besides gaining invaluable insight, I have been cracking up!   My secretary keeps wondering what is so funny. So thanks for the knowledge and keeping the week moving right along.



Well a gold star and a moegeetoe for you in attempting to catch-up with the craziness and back stories leading up to "Tracy's Crazy Cruise"!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

kab407 said:


> Well a gold star and a moegeetoe for you in attempting to catch-up with the craziness and back stories leading up to "Tracy's Crazy Cruise"!



That's right -- and kudos to you (jeanigor) if we have scared you away!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Nah, I doubt y'all could scare me away. I'm just as wacko as the rest of you.  

As far as a get-together Saturday night, we are all for it. But I wasn't planning on getting park tickets due to our flight's arrival time. For my two pennies, I like the watching Wishes from the Poly's beach drinking a Dole whip or one of those drunken pineapple things.


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> Nah, I doubt y'all could scare me away. I'm just as wacko as the rest of you.



You haven't met WildeOscar or J-Kim yet?


----------



## DVCsince02

Awe c'mon... they are harmless.  A little "off" but harmless.


----------



## SamIAm21

jeanigor said:


> After hemming and hawing and dragging our feet, we took the plunge and made our deposit today!!! My friend and I are going on the PodCast Cruise         I don't think I can wait the 219 days!!!!



Can't wait to meet you two!  We are going to have a grand time, but I have a feeling I'll be exhausted by the time I get home!   So much fun, so little time!


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Awe c'mon... they are harmless.  A little "off" but harmless.



Should we add the presumed, "Baby Daddy" to this mix?


----------



## DVCsince02

That was so funny....  I couldn't stop laughing.  I don't think she read the baby thread.

We do have a nice "community" though.   This cruise is going to be a blast!


----------



## halliesmommy01

jeanigor said:


> After hemming and hawing and dragging our feet, we took the plunge and made our deposit today!!! My friend and I are going on the PodCast Cruise         I don't think I can wait the 219 days!!!!



Welcome! I would have posted yesterday but my finals are getting in my way of my Dising.


----------



## kab407

halliesmommy01 said:


> Welcome! I would have posted yesterday but my finals are getting in my way of my Dising.





What was your final for Becky?  How did it go?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

jeanigor said:


> After hemming and hawing and dragging our feet, we took the plunge and made our deposit today!!! My friend and I are going on the PodCast Cruise         I don't think I can wait the 219 days!!!!



Cool!  This cruise is getting funner and funner all the time!

Diggin' your sig pic, BTW.


----------



## halliesmommy01

kab407 said:


> What was your final for Becky?  How did it go?



I just finished studying. One is in Microeconomics and the other is Business Law. Sounds fun doesn't it LOL. I take my classes online so I can have more flexibility. I actually get to take these from home. They are due tomorrow by midnight. I am waiting for Tyson to go to bed then I will take one of the 2.

I will let you know later how they went. I have high B's in both classes.


----------



## froggy5657

Yay for you!


----------



## kab407

halliesmommy01 said:


> I just finished studying. One is in Microeconomics and the other is Business Law. Sounds fun doesn't it LOL. I take my classes online so I can have more flexibility. I actually get to take these from home. They are due tomorrow by midnight. I am waiting for Tyson to go to bed then I will take one of the 2.
> 
> I will let you know later how they went. I have high B's in both classes.



Two very interesting topics considering what has been happening in the past few days.

Good Luck!


----------



## lttlmc3

jeanigor said:


> Nah, I doubt y'all could scare me away. I'm just as wacko as the rest of you.
> 
> As far as a get-together Saturday night, we are all for it. But I wasn't planning on getting park tickets due to our flight's arrival time. For my two pennies, I like the watching Wishes from the Poly's beach drinking a Dole whip or one of those drunken pineapple things.



I'm all about a get together too, but we aren't getting park tickets either.  We probably won't get in until around 7pm or so.


----------



## froggy5657

I can't wait!!!


----------



## halliesmommy01

I got an A on my economics! Woo Hoo! That was the one I was most worried about. 

I appreciate you asking. 



kab407 said:


> Two very interesting topics considering what has been happening in the past few days.
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## Namine

Hello everyone! My friend and I are going on the podcast cruise...he already posted, but I wanted to stop by and say howdy in person. Tracy even got us on hte front page already! Yippie! He tried to tell me about all the stuff on the thread and whats going on, but I am bit overwhelmed and confused. He started talking about fish extenders and moe-jee-toes (did I spell that right?) and other stuff that started to make me think I was getting in way over my head.......


----------



## halliesmommy01

Namine said:


> Hello everyone! My friend and I are going on the podcast cruise...he already posted, but I wanted to stop by and say howdy in person. Tracy even got us on hte front page already! Yippie! He tried to tell me about all the stuff on the thread and whats going on, but I am bit overwhelmed and confused. He started talking about fish extenders and moe-jee-toes (did I spell that right?) and other stuff that started to make me think I was getting in way over my head.......



Welcome aboard. Don't worry it is not as confusing as it sounds. If you have questions ask away someone here will know the answer.


----------



## DVCsince02

Don't forget to sign up for the C.O.B. (Circle of Booze). 

Becky, Congrats on the A!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Namine said:


> He started talking about fish extenders and moe-jee-toes (did I spell that right?) and other stuff that started to make me think *I was getting in way over my head*.......



Ahhhhh...so you found out about the cistern then?  



halliesmommy01 said:


> I got an A on my economics! Woo Hoo! That was the one I was most worried about.



Good job, Becky !!!


----------



## froggy5657

Namine said:


> Hello everyone! My friend and I are going on the podcast cruise...he already posted, but I wanted to stop by and say howdy in person. Tracy even got us on hte front page already! Yippie! He tried to tell me about all the stuff on the thread and whats going on, but I am bit overwhelmed and confused. He started talking about fish extenders and moe-jee-toes (did I spell that right?) and other stuff that started to make me think I was getting in way over my head.......



Fish Extenders are fun JOIN US IN OUR QUEST TO EXTEND THE FISHES!!!!!!!!


----------



## froggy5657

So I have a Question. We paid for transfers for the cruise, is that when they provide transportation for you to and from the boat? Also, does dreams unlimited make reservations for staying at the Airport Hyatt or do we have to do that ourselves.

Thanks SO Much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winotracy

froggy5657 said:


> So I have a Question. We paid for transfers for the cruise, is that when they provide transportation for you to and from the boat? Also, does dreams unlimited make reservations for staying at the Airport Hyatt or do we have to do that ourselves.
> 
> Thanks SO Much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So you and your mom are sending me the same questions at the same time!     Transfers are bus transportation from the airport to the port and back to the airport.  We can set those up to be to or from Walt Disney World, but the cost is $1 more per person.  

We can add a prenight at the airport Hyatt for you through your cruise reservation.  The cost for one night is $195.  Email me if you want me to add that to your reservation.


----------



## MerriePoppins

Namine said:


> Hello everyone! My friend and I are going on the podcast cruise...he already posted, but I wanted to stop by and say howdy in person. Tracy even got us on hte front page already! Yippie! He tried to tell me about all the stuff on the thread and whats going on, but I am bit overwhelmed and confused. He started talking about fish extenders and moe-jee-toes (did I spell that right?) and other stuff that started to make me think I was getting in way over my head.......




Welcome aboard !!!     

Don't be confused.....just come cruising with us and have a great time


----------



## froggy5657

winotracy said:


> So you and your mom are sending me the same questions at the same time!     Transfers are bus transportation from the airport to the port and back to the airport.  We can set those up to be to or from Walt Disney World, but the cost is $1 more per person.
> 
> We can add a prenight at the airport Hyatt for you through your cruise reservation.  The cost for one night is $195.  Email me if you want me to add that to your reservation.



She asked me to post it. So in short yes, yes we are.


----------



## MerriePoppins

jeanigor said:


> After hemming and hawing and dragging our feet, we took the plunge and made our deposit today!!! My friend and I are going on the PodCast Cruise         I don't think I can wait the 219 days!!!!




 So happy that you took the "plunge" !!!!          


Welcome to the Crazy Cruise !!!!


----------



## kab407

halliesmommy01 said:


> I got an A on my economics! Woo Hoo! That was the one I was most worried about.
> 
> I appreciate you asking.



 Congrats!


----------



## dis2cruise

oh boy this sounds like a crazy fun cruise I feel sorry for all of those "non podcast cruisers" on the ship with us


----------



## kab407

dis2cruise said:


> oh boy this sounds like a crazy fun cruise I feel sorry for all of those "non podcast cruisers" on the ship with us



_Other_ people will be on the Wonder besides us?


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> _Other_ people will be on the Wonder besides us?



If we don't fill it with all of you, yes!


----------



## lttlmc3

Those poor people.  They won't know what hit them!


----------



## froggy5657

Well, by the time we are done with them they will come over to the dark side, who wouldn't want to come to the dark side we have cookies... there will be cookies right tracy.


----------



## froggy5657

So, I have another question. On the Magic there is pinnoccio's pizzaria, and on the Wonder there is Scoops, Right?

This has always confuzzled me, please someone deconfuzzleify me.


----------



## winotracy

froggy5657 said:


> Well, by the time we are done with them they will come over to the dark side, who wouldn't want to come to the dark side we have cookies... there will be cookies right tracy.



Go to Goofy's Galley or on most of the dessert buffets and there are cookies!!



froggy5657 said:


> So, I have another question. On the Magic there is pinnoccio's pizzaria, and on the Wonder there is Scoops, Right?
> 
> This has always confuzzled me, please someone deconfuzzleify me.



On both ships there is Pinocchio's Pizzeria, Goofy's Galley (with a soft serve ice cream station) and Pluto's Doghouse.  Scoops used to be where Goofy's Galley is and was just ice cream and fresh fruit.  Now they offer much more - Paninis, wraps, salads, pastries, fruit and of course ice cream and cookies.


----------



## froggy5657

Hooray For Cookies and Ice Cream and maybe Cookies with Ice Cream ON TOP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lttlmc3

froggy5657 said:


> Well, by the time we are done with them they will come over to the dark side, who wouldn't want to come to the dark side we have cookies... there will be cookies right tracy.



Will everyone on the ship get to go to the podcast taping (if there is one)?  If so then they WILL come to our side!!


----------



## froggy5657

I hope they have a podcast taping, maybe there will be a "stump the audience section". And maybe there will be interviews with audience members.


----------



## DisneyKevin

To participate in any of the Podcast activities, the cruise must have been booked through Dreams Unlimited Travel.


----------



## halliesmommy01

OK I am done with both finals now. I got a B on my Business Law. So I have B's in both classes. I am thrilled with that. Thank you again for the support.

The cruise is what is getting me through these classes. My next classes start October 20th and they sound more fun. Principles of Managment and Principles of Marketing. Less than 2 years to go.


----------



## kab407

halliesmommy01 said:


> OK I am done with both finals now. I got a B on my Business Law. So I have B's in both classes. I am thrilled with that. Thank you again for the support.
> 
> The cruise is what is getting me through these classes. My next classes start October 20th and they sound more fun. Principles of Managment and Principles of Marketing. Less than 2 years to go.



Good for you!  Are you working on you BS or MBA?


----------



## halliesmommy01

kab407 said:


> Good for you!  Are you working on you BS or MBA?



My BS, I was silly and thought I was smarter than I was and dropped out of college when I was 19 to work full time. Stay in school kids!! This is a lot harder at 32(33 on Halloween) with a DH and 2 kids, Plus a full time job. 

I am planning on grad school, actually I am considering law school.


----------



## chickie

Becky,
Congrats on the good grades on your finals!!!


----------



## froggy5657

Yay! Congrats!!!


----------



## pershing

Jeanigor and Namine! arty:






lttlmc3 said:


> I'm all about a get together too, but we aren't getting park tickets either.  We probably won't get in until around 7pm or so.



Yeah, I think we are looking for a out-of-the park spot for the pre-cruise meet. Don't you think so at this point? We need an initial spot that can include non-ticket holders and kids. Then, we can move to Jellyrolls for the after-meet. lol

The area outside the Swan and Dolphin is so big, not to mention the Boardwalk and the Beach Club area. You'd think there'd be an area. I'll have a rental car, I can bring oeuredeuves. (spell ck needed!) I'm just wondering if any indoor area would really have enough space?


----------



## jeanigor

pershing said:


> Yeah, I think we are looking for a out-of-the park spot for the pre-cruise meet. Don't you think so at this point? We need an initial spot that can include non-ticket holders and kids. Then, we can move to Jellyrolls for the after-meet. lol
> 
> The area outside the Swan and Dolphin is so big, not to mention the Boardwalk and the Beach Club area. You'd think there'd be an area. I'll have a rental car, I can bring oeuredeuves. (spell ck needed!) I'm just wondering if any indoor area would really have enough space?



Its been almost 4 years since I've been down, so I would have to defer to an expert on locations, but I was planning on renting a car as well. Namine has never been to Florida before and I thought I would drive him around and show him some old haunts....I-drive, Celebration, Chatham Square, Old Town, ABC Liquor, etc. Maybe even take a drive up to City Walk(since PI is no longer). Of course we would do a monorail tour so he could see the MK, Epcot, and the Monorail resorts. The flight I'm looking at gets into MCO around 4, so neither one of us can justify buying a park ticket for only a few hours. Any suggestions? Highlights? Must sees?

Oh and by my count, 215 days until "Fun on a Boat!"  My friends and family will be so glad when this cruise is over. I sing the 'Fun on a Boat' song over the words to almost any music that comes on. I'm a dork; but, I don't care.


----------



## froggy5657

jeanigor said:


> I'm a dork



Aren't we all, aren't we all


----------



## lttlmc3

I know I am!


----------



## SamIAm21

It's been a slow day here, so I had time to go online and check out the shore-excursions for Nassau.  I'm not really interested in going over to Paradise Island and thought of just a short hour or two off the ship.   My daughter loves the Mickey slide and I'm trying to maximize her ability to get her fill of that and besides, I'd much rather eat my meals on board than off the ship.  So, I'm thinking of a cab to Ardastra Gardens rather than a ship sponsored excursion, which is pricey.  

Has anyone else ever been to these gardens before?  I'm not expecting world class "anything" just a diversion for an hour or two.


----------



## Hedy

Hope I don't go too eeyore on everyone...
Anyone else thinking they may back out of the Podcast cruise?  I'm not happy about it, but given the economy, I'm a little hesitant to keep on going...anyone else?


----------



## DLBDS

Hedy said:


> Hope I don't go too eeyore on everyone...
> Anyone else thinking they may back out of the Podcast cruise?  I'm not happy about it, but given the economy, I'm a little hesitant to keep on going...anyone else?



I have no plans to cancel but I won't hesitate to do so if I become affected by this economic downfall. Right now, all's good. Besides, I think we have a few more months before the cancellation deadline. Why don't you wait it out and make your decision then?


----------



## lttlmc3

I have had a crappy year.  There is NO WAY I'm cancelling my cruise.  I deserve it darn it!  I'm already staying in the lowest category. I would stay in the lifeboat if I had to to get on that ship!


----------



## aaronmckie

DLBDS said:


> I have no plans to cancel but I won't hesitate to do so if I become affected by this economic downfall. Right now, all's good. Besides, I think we have a few more months before the cancellation deadline. Why don't you wait it out and make your decision then?



I'm sure AskTracy will correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the final chance to back out with your full deposit refunded is January 25th.  I know it's sometime in January for sure.  

Unless you need the deposit money for other things (then I'd for sure consider canceling), I'd hold on to the reservation until the end... you never know what'll happen


----------



## winotracy

aaronmckie said:


> I'm sure AskTracy will correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the final chance to back out with your full deposit refunded is January 25th.  I know it's sometime in January for sure.
> 
> Unless you need the deposit money for other things (then I'd for sure consider canceling), I'd hold on to the reservation until the end... you never know what'll happen



February 24 is the last day you can cancel without penalty, unless you are in a suite.


----------



## SamIAm21

At this point, I *think* we are pretty much at the bottom of the bad news in the market.  It's not going to recover quickly (think at least 2 years), but we shouldn't really have too many more skeletons to uncover at this point.  After the election/inauguration, we should start to see things stabilize a bit.  

If you are holding up okay at this point, you might want to wait until February before canceling.   We might be seeing a pinpoint of light at the end of the tunnel by then.


----------



## aaronmckie

winotracy said:


> February 24 is the last day you can cancel without penalty, unless you are in a suite.



That's what I get for saying "January for sure"


----------



## klam_chowder

Hedy said:


> Hope I don't go too eeyore on everyone...
> Anyone else thinking they may back out of the Podcast cruise?  I'm not happy about it, but given the economy, I'm a little hesitant to keep on going...anyone else?



I can certainly empathize! DH's company just laid of 40% of the people at his site.  

We are VERY lucky he wasn't one of them, esp since he's been there for only a year. If the cuts had required 1 or 2 more people, he would have been included.  

We just bought a place as well (making us less mobile) and of course incurring the associated expenses of moving into an old home (just spent $1300 fixing the chimney, and found our yesterday our expected $300 drainage tile fix probably will require new drainage pipes right to the street:$3000. We are watching our expenses on things we buy and scaled back some of our travelling (no dog sledding or helicopter tours on our trip later this month). Also I was to go visit family for 3-4 weeks in Jan/Feb and I've held off even booking airfare for that.

However, cancelling the Podcast cruise has not been a topic of discussion at all!!  I believe DH knows I will be crushed if that happens. If it has to happen, of course it will; we won't go into debt for it. But, it will be a last last LAST resort.  

Hopefully the economy will stabilize and slowly build back up again - best to all!  

cheers,


----------



## DVCsince02

It's a good thing I'm youngish.  My 401K lost 20% this month. 

I may have to downgrade our cabin, but no chance I'm canceling.


----------



## scarlett873

There are two reasons why we'd cancel the podcast at this point.

1. Either DH or I lose our jobs and are unable to find anything else

2. We get matched for our adoption in China sooner than we expected. That's always a possibility...we are going to submit our paperwork for our agency's special needs program. If we continue our wait as we had originally intended, we'll be waiting to be matched to our daughter for another 2-3 years. Within the special needs program in China, we could get our referral much, much quicker! DH and I have discussed with our agency our special needs that we could handle and hope to be matched within the next year. If that happens before the podcast cruise, we'd probably have to cancel as we would need every penny for that trip to China.

I certainly don't want to cancel the podcast cruise, but if either of those situations arise, we'll have no choice. 


***note to self...check out trip cancellation insurance!***


----------



## halliesmommy01

Can I just tell you how wonderful I think you are for adopting. I work with 2 men from China and the stories they have told me are horrible. Lots of pixie dust for you as you go through this journey.



scarlett873 said:


> There are two reasons why we'd cancel the podcast at this point.
> 
> 1. Either DH or I lose our jobs and are unable to find anything else
> 
> 2. We get matched for our adoption in China sooner than we expected. That's always a possibility...we are going to submit our paperwork for our agency's special needs program. If we continue our wait as we had originally intended, we'll be waiting to be matched to our daughter for another 2-3 years. Within the special needs program in China, we could get our referral much, much quicker! DH and I have discussed with our agency our special needs that we could handle and hope to be matched within the next year. If that happens before the podcast cruise, we'd probably have to cancel as we would need every penny for that trip to China.
> 
> I certainly don't want to cancel the podcast cruise, but if either of those situations arise, we'll have no choice.
> 
> 
> ***note to self...check out trip cancellation insurance!***


----------



## exwdwcm

Brandie- hope the adoption goes well and quicker than you expect! i know it must be a long wait!  But what a blessing it will be!  good thoughts and hugs to you!   If we can afford it, we might adopt #2.  not sure I want to endure IVF again to have #2, especially when there are so many children who need homes.   good luck!!!!!  

No reason for me to cancel other than I somehow end up pregnant unexpectedly, but seriously doubt that (see note above!).......lol 

I am fortunate that my parents are treating my cousin and I.   It was my idea to go- my sister and I listen to the podcast.   My parents don't.  They visit the boards some though.   I mentioned a girls only trip and turns out neither of my sisters could take off work.   So it ended up my mom, dad and cousin (like a second mom to me).    DH decided to stay home with the baby, he isn't a huge disney nut- so not sure he would enjoy being surrounded by disney nuts.  One is enough for him.   Because my parents came into some money with my grandfather's passing this year, they are lucky enough to actually have some money to cruise and do other things they normally couldn't afford.  So we are thrilled to go and my mom said nothing is getting in our way! 

I hope no one has to cancel, but i definitely understand.  It is a scary time and soemtimes you just have to cut back in places you normally wouldn't and sacrifice.


----------



## robind

I'm sweating it out a little.  I'm a consultant and just rollled off my current project as of Sept 22, went on vacation for 2 weeks and was hoping to have a least a week on the "bench".  Well, it was not to be.  I got a phone call at 10am, on Monday morning, wanting me to start on a project on Tuesday  . 

So, off I go to book a flight, car rental and hotel, do a load of laundry and pack.  When I got to the first day of meetings, I found out the go-live date is Memorial day weekend, two weeks from the cruise.  I'm worried they may make me cancel.  

That's one of the problems w/ being a consultant, sometimes it's very hard to plan things in advance.  Oh well, I love my job and would only give it up to work for Pete and the team.


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> There are two reasons why we'd cancel the podcast at this point.
> 
> 1. Either DH or I lose our jobs and are unable to find anything else
> 
> 2. We get matched for our adoption in China sooner than we expected. That's always a possibility...we are going to submit our paperwork for our agency's special needs program. If we continue our wait as we had originally intended, we'll be waiting to be matched to our daughter for another 2-3 years. Within the special needs program in China, we could get our referral much, much quicker! DH and I have discussed with our agency our special needs that we could handle and hope to be matched within the next year. If that happens before the podcast cruise, we'd probably have to cancel as we would need every penny for that trip to China.
> 
> I certainly don't want to cancel the podcast cruise, but if either of those situations arise, we'll have no choice.
> 
> 
> ***note to self...check out trip cancellation insurance!***


 
I can help you with #2 in such a way that you won't POSSIBLY miss the cruise!!  You could adopt ME instead!!  I'm already "special needs" though low maintenance, I'm (mostly) potty-trained, LOVE Chinese _food_ and have a lot of other little features that'd make a parent proud.  

I'm already going on the cruise, have a passport (very little paperwork involved)... Apart from the comparative loss of a tremendous amount of altruism, I can't see the down side!!


----------



## DVCsince02

MenashaCorp said:


> I'm (mostly) potty-trained, LOVE Chinese _food_



_*MOSTLY*_ potty-trained *and* loves Chinese food... Not a good combination.


----------



## scarlett873

MenashaCorp said:


> I can help you with #2 in such a way that you won't POSSIBLY miss the cruise!!  You could adopt ME instead!!  I'm already "special needs" though low maintenance, I'm (mostly) potty-trained, LOVE Chinese _food_ and have a lot of other little features that'd make a parent proud.
> 
> I'm already going on the cruise, have a passport (very little paperwork involved)... Apart from the comparative loss of a tremendous amount of altruism, I can't see the down side!!


Can you still fit into a crib & stroller? I'm sure you'd look cute in all of the frilly dresses i've bought thus far...


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> _*MOSTLY*_ potty-trained *and* loves Chinese food... Not a good combination.


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> Can you still fit into a crib & stroller? I'm sure you'd look cute in all of the frilly dresses i've bought thus far...


 
I have my own crib (tru dat) and am not 100% opposed to the occasional frilly dress.


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> _*MOSTLY*_ potty-trained *and* loves Chinese food... Not a good combination.



And this is the _*only *_part you have trouble with ?!?



MenashaCorp said:


> I have my own crib (tru dat) and am not 100% opposed to the occasional frilly dress.



It gets better and better....


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> And this is the _*only *_part you have trouble with ?!?
> 
> It gets better and better....



Nobody wants to deal with an adult who has potty issues.  I could care less if he wears a dress or sleeps in a crib.


----------



## scarlett873




----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> I can help you with #2 in such a way that you won't POSSIBLY miss the cruise!!  You could adopt ME instead!!  I'm already "special needs" though low maintenance, I'm (mostly) potty-trained, LOVE Chinese _food_ and have a lot of other little features that'd make a parent proud.
> 
> I'm already going on the cruise, have a passport (very little paperwork involved)... Apart from the comparative loss of a tremendous amount of altruism, I can't see the down side!!



Don't do it Brandie!!!   DON'T DO IT!!!!    

Before you know it he'll be wanting the car keys, drive around all hours of the night and leave you with an empty gas tank, eat you out of house and home and be sneaking girls in thru the window.....


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> Can you still fit into a crib & stroller? I'm sure you'd look cute in all of the frilly dresses i've bought thus far...



Wasn't this an episode of CSI a few years back??????


----------



## DVCsince02

kab407 said:


> Wasn't this an episode of CSI a few years back??????



I don't know about CSI, but it was a segment on a certain late night HBO series.


----------



## SamIAm21

OMG!!  My sides hurt!!  

   

I think I'm going to need a vacation after my upcoming Podcast cruise vacation in order to recover from all the laughter!!


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> I don't know about CSI, but it was a segment on a certain late night HBO series.



Yupper, I saw that one.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> I don't know about CSI, but it was a segment on a certain late night HBO series.



Hmm...I thought I was the only one watching Cathouse! (or was it RS)

Ohh...I remember that CSI too...some big fat rich guy in a private room with dirty diapers and bottles...almost as weird as the plushie/furries one.


----------



## MenashaCorp

DVCsince02 said:


> I don't know about CSI, but it was a segment on a certain late night HBO series.


 
I have HBO, but I'm not positive which one you mean...

Is it the show that rhymes with Seal Necks?


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> Hmm...I thought I was the only one watching Cathouse! (or was it RS)


 Tee hee...We watch it too...



MenashaCorp said:


> I have HBO, but I'm not positive which one you mean...
> 
> Is it the show that rhymes with Seal Necks?


I will NEVER be able to see that listed on the TV guide thingy the same way ever again! Seal Necks...


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> I have HBO, but I'm not positive which one you mean...
> 
> Is it the show that rhymes with Seal Necks?


----------



## dpuck1998

MenashaCorp said:


> I have HBO, but I'm not positive which one you mean...
> 
> Is it the show that rhymes with Seal Necks?



It could be number 1 thru 342 in the series....


----------



## DVCsince02

we've just taken our cruising relationship to a whole new level.....


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> we've just taken our cruising relationship to a whole new level.....



Do they have HBO on the boat?  We can all get together and watch!!  We'll need a hot tub and lotions...oh and silk robes!!


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> Do they have HBO on the boat?  We can all get together and watch!!  We'll need a hot tub and lotions...oh and silk robes!!


Where's that stick Kevin uses to poke out his mind's eye?   

I love you guys...but there are limits to my love


----------



## kab407

dpuck1998 said:


> Do they have HBO on the boat?  We can all get together and watch!!  We'll need a hot tub and lotions...oh and silk robes!!



Hey !  My Mom is coming with me.  There are some things that I just don't want to see, like my Mom in a hot tub with.....


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> Do they have HBO on the boat?  We can all get together and watch!!  We'll need a hot tub and lotions...oh and silk robes!!



I would assume this is after the group shaving in the steam room?


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> I would assume this is after the group shaving in the steam room?




 

nevermind....


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> I would assume this is after the group shaving in the steam room?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MenashaCorp said:


> I have my own crib (tru dat) and am not 100% opposed to the occasional frilly dress.



But yet you are resisting the idea of dressing up on pirate night?!? 

I can get you a wench outfit if you'd prefer..... 



kab407 said:


> Don't do it Brandie!!!   DON'T DO IT!!!!
> 
> Before you know it he'll be wanting the car keys, drive around all hours of the night and leave you with an empty gas tank, eat you out of house and home and be sneaking girls in thru the window.....



I figured he came with the babysitter already. So that'll save ya some money!



kab407 said:


> Hey !  My Mom is coming with me.  There are some things that I just don't want to see, like my Mom in a hot tub with.....




Ewwwww, Raul with MOM cooties!



jeanigor said:


> I would assume this is after the group shaving in the steam room?




That's it! I'm heading to the waxer before getting on the plane.... 



Glory be a jeebus.....and how was YOUR day today?!?


 



Lori


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> I would assume this is after the group shaving in the steam room?



Check and mate!


----------



## Dodie

I'm going to interrupt the frivolity with a question.  You can then return to your carrying on. 

I was reading someone on the DCL board whining about the possibility of having to sit with strangers on their cruise (which DH and I have never had a problem with by the way - we've met some GREAT folks on our past 2 DCL cruises) and it got me thinking...

Is Dreams Unlimited going to link Podcast Cruisers' reservations behind the scenes at all - so we are seated together at dinner with other Podcast Cruisers?  I was just thinking that this would be cool - to not have to EXPLAIN our "thing" to non-DIS strangers.


----------



## dpuck1998

Dodie said:


> I'm going to interrupt the frivolity with a question.  You can then return to your carrying on.
> 
> I was reading someone on the DCL board whining about the possibility of having to sit with strangers on their cruise (which DH and I have never had a problem with by the way - we've met some GREAT folks on our past 2 DCL cruises) and it got me thinking...
> 
> Is Dreams Unlimited going to link Podcast Cruisers' reservations behind the scenes at all - so we are seated together at dinner with other Podcast Cruisers?  I was just thinking that this would be cool - to not have to EXPLAIN our "thing" to non-DIS strangers.



Hmm..we should "AskTracy"!!


----------



## jeanigor

I was actually kind of wondering the same thing...We all are strange, but not strangers.


----------



## Dodie

By the way, I just noticed that our counters say *7 months* today until the cruise!


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> By the way, I just noticed that our counters say *7 months* today until the cruise!



Only slightly over 5,000 hours until embarkation!


----------



## winotracy

As mentioned before we will work on linking dining much, much closer to the cruise.  Things have recently changed with dining linking at Disney for larger groups so I want to wait until 1. final payments are all made and 2. they have a chance to figure out how they will work it.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> I was actually kind of wondering the same thing...We all are strange, but not strangers.


I dunno...some are stranger than others


----------



## Caropooh

Hi everybody! DH (alanapapa) and I just switched our reservation over to this cruise! We are going for our 25th anniversary on May 12th. We were on the May 9 Eastern, but DD14 found out her high school band was going to be going down to Disneyland and performing on May 16th. I was sad that we'd miss that, so talked to DH and we had Tracy switch us.  We'll be in 5122.
We sailed with Tracy on the EB Repo in August and with Disneybridein2k3 and her DH (Stacy and Ken) in March '07.
Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## chirurgeon

Welcome Aboard.

Kim


----------



## Tonya2426

Caropooh said:


> Hi everybody! DH (alanapapa) and I just switched our reservation over to this cruise! We are going for our 25th anniversary on May 12th. We were on the May 9 Eastern, but DD14 found out her high school band was going to be going down to Disneyland and performing on May 16th. I was sad that we'd miss that, so talked to DH and we had Tracy switch us. We'll be in 5122.
> We sailed with Tracy on the EB Repo in August and with Disneybridein2k3 and her DH (Stacy and Ken) in March '07.
> Looking forward to meeting everyone!


 

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Welcome to some "Fun on a Boat"!


----------



## winotracy

Caropooh said:


> Hi everybody! DH (alanapapa) and I just switched our reservation over to this cruise! We are going for our 25th anniversary on May 12th. We were on the May 9 Eastern, but DD14 found out her high school band was going to be going down to Disneyland and performing on May 16th. I was sad that we'd miss that, so talked to DH and we had Tracy switch us.  We'll be in 5122.
> We sailed with Tracy on the EB Repo in August and with Disneybridein2k3 and her DH (Stacy and Ken) in March '07.
> Looking forward to meeting everyone!



Got you guys added!  Can't wait to see you again, just as long as I don't have to talk to any Girl Scouts this time


----------



## Caropooh

winotracy said:


> Got you guys added!  Can't wait to see you again, just as long as I don't have to talk to any Girl Scouts this time


  Well, both Andrew and I are registered Girl Scouts! No group talks this time! I promise!


----------



## Dodie

winotracy said:


> As mentioned before we will work on linking dining much, much closer to the cruise.  Things have recently changed with dining linking at Disney for larger groups so I want to wait until 1. final payments are all made and 2. they have a chance to figure out how they will work it.



Thanks Tracy. I didn't know this had been discussed previously.  Hard to imagine missing something on this HUGE thread! 

Good to know that it's a possibility.


----------



## Caropooh

So I don't have to read through all 215 pages right now, can anyone give me any highlights of any group activities we might have planned? Are we doing Fish Extenders?


----------



## jeanigor

Check the sticky's (I don't know how to post a specific thread)....Froggy5657 is setting it up.!


----------



## aaronmckie

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1929123  

Also, I don't think many of us are planning much in the way of excursions just yet, as we don't know what the Pod Squad has planned for us (at least, it's that way for me).
Count on plenty of poolboy jokes and even more plentiful mojitos


----------



## kab407

Caropooh said:


> Hi everybody! DH (alanapapa) and I just switched our reservation over to this cruise! We are going for our 25th anniversary on May 12th. We were on the May 9 Eastern, but DD14 found out her high school band was going to be going down to Disneyland and performing on May 16th. I was sad that we'd miss that, so talked to DH and we had Tracy switch us.  We'll be in 5122.
> We sailed with Tracy on the EB Repo in August and with Disneybridein2k3 and her DH (Stacy and Ken) in March '07.
> Looking forward to meeting everyone!



Welcome!!!!


----------



## kab407

Caropooh said:


> Well, both Andrew and I are registered Girl Scouts! No group talks this time! I promise!



Girl Scouts???  I thought the only organized group on this trip was the COBettes.


Hmmmmmm......Merit Badge?????


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> Girl Scouts???  I thought the only organized group on this trip was the COBettes.
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm......Merit Badge?????



The girls earned one on the PC cruise.  Partly because they talked to moi


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> The girls earned one on the PC cruise.  Partly because they talked to moi



Boy, the Girl Scouts have certainly changed in the past 35 years.  I remember having to sew and cook for merit badges. Take a Disney Cruise and talk to Tracy for a merit badge is not a bad deal.


----------



## DVCsince02

I still have my sash with all my badges...


----------



## Caropooh

aaronmckie said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1929123
> 
> Also, I don't think many of us are planning much in the way of excursions just yet, as we don't know what the Pod Squad has planned for us (at least, it's that way for me).
> Count on plenty of poolboy jokes and even more plentiful mojitos


Great, thanks for the link! I'll make sure we sign up! We had a fun time with the FE's on the EB Repo!
So, do we each get our own pool boy? I could go for that!



winotracy said:


> The girls earned one on the PC cruise.  Partly because they talked to moi


and you did a great job for a real last minute thing!


kab407 said:


> Boy, the Girl Scouts have certainly changed in the past 35 years.  I remember having to sew and cook for merit badges. Take a Disney Cruise and talk to Tracy for a merit badge is not a bad deal.


We had about 15 girls, do a patch swap, talk about safety on trips. listen to Tracy give a short talk and Q&A on being a TA and a few other things for the badge. It was fun!


----------



## ADP

Caropooh said:


> Hi everybody! DH (alanapapa) and I just switched our reservation over to this cruise! We are going for our 25th anniversary on May 12th. We were on the May 9 Eastern, but DD14 found out her high school band was going to be going down to Disneyland and performing on May 16th. I was sad that we'd miss that, so talked to DH and we had Tracy switch us.  We'll be in 5122.
> We sailed with Tracy on the EB Repo in August and with Disneybridein2k3 and her DH (Stacy and Ken) in March '07.
> Looking forward to meeting everyone!




Glad you are joining us!  Happy 25th!


----------



## robind

Caropooh said:


> Well, both Andrew and I are registered Girl Scouts! No group talks this time! I promise!



Are you bringing cookies ?????


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Boy, the Girl Scouts have certainly changed in the past 35 years. I remember having to sew and cook for merit badges. Take a Disney Cruise and talk to Tracy for a merit badge is not a bad deal.


 

The "Merit Badge" is a mixed drink that is similar to a Long Island Iced Tea plus two shots of Jägermeister lit on fire and served with escargot sans any garlic butter. Finish 22 oz of THAT and you've merited a badge, Campers!!!


----------



## Caropooh

robind said:


> Are you bringing cookies ?????


   We actually could probably manage that! I believe we actually did on our March '07 one!


----------



## robind

Caropooh said:


> We actually could probably manage that! I believe we actually did on our March '07 one!



woo hoo, this bunch loves food


----------



## jeanigor

MenashaCorp said:


> The "Merit Badge" is a mixed drink that is similar to a Long Island Iced Tea plus two shots of Jägermeister lit on fire and served with escargot sans any garlic butter. Finish 22 oz of THAT and you've merited a badge, Campers!!!



I think I'd try that. But can I please have the garlic butter? I know the garlic would clash with the flaming Jäger, but escargot isn't the same without it.


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> The "Merit Badge" is a mixed drink that is similar to a Long Island Iced Tea plus two shots of Jägermeister lit on fire and served with escargot sans any garlic butter. Finish 22 oz of THAT and you've merited a badge, Campers!!!



   

Where is the hurling smilie when you need it?


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> Where is the hurling smilie when you need it?



 





didn't work, but I found you one.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Hi Carolyn ~  I'm a GS Leader too!!!


----------



## WLfan

Hi everyone.  I'm making my first post on the cruise thread.  I'm one of the lucky winners of the podcast cruise!    I'm going to have to go back and read all of the posts.  I have SO many questions about the cruise.  This is my first one.  I look forward to chatting with everyone and catching up on all of the posts!

Kathy


----------



## chirurgeon

Welcome Kathy.  How are you feeling?

Be prepared for cisterns, pool boys and fish extenders.

Kim


----------



## scarlett873

chirurgeon said:


> Welcome Kathy.  How are you feeling?
> 
> Be prepared for cisterns, pool boys and fish extenders.
> 
> Kim


Oh my!

Welcome to the nuthouse!


----------



## alanapapa

Caropooh said:


> We actually could probably manage that! I believe we actually did on our March '07 one!



I thought I better chime in and say we are always willing to take orders.


----------



## halliesmommy01

alanapapa said:


> I thought I better chime in and say we are always willing to take orders.



Welcome to all the new cruisers. Looking forward to meetng you.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

We're getting more victi....I mean, cruisers.....every day!  Welcome!


----------



## DVCsince02

Welcome aboard fellow winner!!


----------



## lttlmc3

Yay!  Welcome!


----------



## lttlmc3

Oh!  I have a question AskTracy.  How much does it cost to add a person to a cat. 12 room?


----------



## winotracy

lttlmc3 said:


> Oh!  I have a question AskTracy.  How much does it cost to add a person to a cat. 12 room?



Can you send me an email on this?  It will depend on the age of the extra person and how many others are in the room already.  I can look into this for you tomorrow.  

Thanks!


----------



## Caropooh

So, where are people staying the night before the cruise? We are trying to figure out if we want to stay near the port or do the deal at the Dolphin. Our flight gets in around 11:00AM on Saturday, so we have plenty of time to do something fun!


----------



## scarlett873

I think you'll find a good majority of us staying at the Dolphin or one of the Disney resorts...

We're at the Dolphin!


----------



## jeanigor

We also booked at the Dolphin. Looking forward to getting into mischief before we even lay eyes on the ocean.


----------



## kab407

The plan for us is to fly down Friday afternoon and we'll be staying at the Dolphin.


----------



## lttlmc3

We are staying at the Dolphin the night before too!


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> We also booked at the Dolphin. Looking forward to getting into mischief before we even lay eyes on the ocean.




Us????  Mischief?????

Never.........


----------



## UrsulasShadow

I'm staying 2 nights previous at the Dolphin, too.


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> I'm staying 2 nights previous at the Dolphin, too.



I take back everything I said in post #3256.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> I take back everything I said in post #3256.



Y'know, mayhem just seems to happen AROUND me....I have nothing to do with it.


----------



## DVCsince02

We'll be next door at the Beach Club Villas.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

UrsulasShadow said:


> Y'know, mayhem just seems to happen AROUND me....I have nothing to do with it.



You didn't burst into flame or get struck by lightning when you typed that?!?

 


We're Dolphin-ing too- before and after!


lori


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> You didn't burst into flame or get struck by lightning when you typed that?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're Dolphin-ing too- before and after!
> 
> 
> lori




So now I have to add a fire extinguisher to my packing list????? Oy Vey.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jeanigor said:


> So now I have to add a fire extinguisher to my packing list????? Oy Vey.



LOL, You were a scout too, huh?

You bring the fire extinguisher and I'll bring the s'mores kits. Together we can save a life AND have a snack!


----------



## dpuck1998

I'll be at AKV for a pre and post stay.


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> LOL, You were a scout too, huh?
> 
> You bring the fire extinguisher and I'll bring the s'mores kits. Together we can save a life AND have a snack!



I'm not sure if my marshmallow fork will make it though security at the airport.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jeanigor said:


> I'm not sure if my marshmallow fork will make it though security at the airport.



That's what wire coat hangers are for (since Mommie Dearest won't let me hang clothes on them ).  I'll pack a couple extra for you!


----------



## klam_chowder

Welcome recent additions!  

We're staying pre (arriving Friday after work  ) & post at the Dolphin too  

cheers,


----------



## kab407

Can we sing ABBA songs as we make S'mores?


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> That's what wire coat hangers are for (since Mommie Dearest won't let me hang clothes on them ).  I'll pack a couple extra for you!



Resourseful and witty....I'm glad you're with us.  Not against us.


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> Can we sing ABBA songs as we make S'mores?



Songs, relating to the Podcast cruise that we could sing around the campfire:
"People Need Love"-to make s'mores.
"S.O.S." is something we don't want to hear while aboard the ship.
"Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A Man After Midnight)" is what Raul is fearful of hearing.

My humblest of apologies, Miss Mindy, but I know them all by heart.


----------



## klam_chowder

kab407 said:


> Can we sing ABBA songs as we make S'mores?



GIMME GIMME GIMME


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> Songs, relating to the Podcast cruise that we could sing around the campfire:
> "People Need Love"-to make s'mores.
> "S.O.S." is something we don't want to hear while aboard the ship.
> "Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A Man After Midnight)" is what Raul is fearful of hearing.
> 
> My humblest of apologies, Miss Mindy, but I know them all by heart.


----------



## MenashaCorp

Caropooh said:


> So, where are people staying the night before the cruise? We are trying to figure out if we want to stay near the port or do the deal at the Dolphin. Our flight gets in around 11:00AM on Saturday, so we have plenty of time to do something fun!




Saturday night's pre-cruise DIS Unplugged Gator Spotlighting/Fishing Excursion/Freshwater Swimming Death Rally will start in the EPCOT/Swolphin waters before moving on to Brain Amoe-Bay Lake, so many of us are indeed staying in that general area.   

Don't forget your wristband.  Wait, no more wristbands...


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

MenashaCorp said:


> Don't forget your wristband.  Wait, no more wristbands...



For you J/K, I will bring a Sharpie marker and make you a custom wristband -- do you have a color preference?


----------



## scarlett873

calypso*a*go-go said:


> For you J/K, I will bring a Sharpie marker and make you a custom wristband -- do you have a color preference?


Oooooooh...he needs pink!!!


You know...to go with the frilly dresses he'll be wearing...


While in the stroller...


Before he goes to sleep in the crib...


----------



## calypso*a*go-go




----------



## scarlett873

calypso*a*go-go said:


>


OMG!!!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jeanigor said:


> Resourseful and witty....I'm glad you're with us.  Not against us.



Yeah, color me MacGuyver of the DIS...... 

Wait till you meet the Mary Poppins bag- Rick swears I carry one of everything with me. (I only carry an extra of everything HE seems to need). 

I am almost to Goddess status.....or maybe it's Satan, I forget.



scarlett873 said:


> OMG!!!



OMG! Is right, but you brought it on yourself with that frilly dress comment.


----------



## SamIAm21

I'm still trying to decide what to do post-cruise.   I am not sure if I want/can afford to hit the parks for a few days afterward.   I am going to fly in the Saturday before the cruise and at this point, I think I am just going to stay at the Hyatt at MCO.   That way I can sleep in pretty late the morning of the cruise, head down to the Disney Cruise Desk and grab a bus over to the port.  

If I do head to the parks for a few days afterward, I am still trying to see if I can swing a rental car.   I signed up for Avis and Hertz through my company, so I can get corporate rates, which aren't too bad.


----------



## jeanigor

I'm trying to decide what to do post cruise, too. My sister is buggin to get us to come and visit her in Fort Myer's for a couple days. My friend wants to come straight home. It would be nice to go play in the parks though.


----------



## MenashaCorp

calypso*a*go-go said:


> For you J/K, I will bring a Sharpie marker and make you a custom wristband -- _do you have a color preference?_


 

Before I can even respond with a smart-alecky comment about you (not really) calling me a bigot, this thread has gone two tangents away!!  I can't keep up and work!!  Stupid work... 


And since when did a little harmless special occasion cross-dressing (Hel-LOOO, Lori - You're sposed to be on MY side in this one!!!!  ) turn me into an adult with a diaper fetish?  (And Don thinks of Chick McGee's "Chaaaaaaange Me!!! Chaaaaange Me!!)


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MenashaCorp said:


> Before I can even respond with a smart-alecky comment about you (not really) calling me a bigot, this thread has gone two tangents away!!  I can't keep up and work!!  Stupid work...
> 
> 
> And since when did a little harmless special occasion cross-dressing (Hel-LOOO, Lori - You're sposed to be on MY side in this one!!!!  ) turn me into an adult with a diaper fetish?  (And Don thinks of Chick McGee's "Chaaaaaaange Me!!! Chaaaaange Me!!)



LOL, I AM on your side....as soon as you agree to dressing up with me on pirate night on the cruise! I'll even let you be the girl if you want! 

In the dodgeball game of life "I" have been chosen for the J/Kim team!  

I wonder if that's good?  or bad?


Lori


----------



## MenashaCorp

TheBeadPirate said:


> In the dodgeball game of life "I" have been chosen for the J/Kim team!
> 
> I wonder if that's good? or bad?
> 
> 
> Lori


 
 I can dodge a wrench.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

MenashaCorp said:


> I can dodge a wrench.



Hey...it's Pirate Night -- you'll have to dodge wenches, not wrenches!!!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MenashaCorp said:


> I can dodge a wrench.



That's cause you pay attention.....What about me? When you move I'll get hit!<pout> I can't help I'm easily distracted....


......Oh, look, shiny........


----------



## MenashaCorp

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Hey...it's Pirate Night -- you'll have to dodge wenches, not wrenches!!!


 

Not to share anything too too personal in cyberspace, but the first time (of the two!!) I dressed up in female clothes (I was one of a set of pregnant Hooters twins at Halloween) I got "grabbed" by a lot more guys than girls... 

It is said that if you can dodge a wrench, you can dodge a ball...

But if dodging WENCHES, wouldn't you be looking for.... oops. Never mind..


----------



## scarlett873

MenashaCorp said:


> Not to share anything too too personal in cyberspace, but the first time (of the two!!) I dressed up in female clothes (I was one of a set of pregnant Hooters twins at Halloween) I got "grabbed" by a lot more guys than girls...


This post is useless without pictures...


----------



## DVCsince02

TheBeadPirate said:


> LOL, I AM on your side....as soon as you agree to dressing up with me on pirate night on the cruise! I'll even let you be the girl if you want!
> 
> In the dodgeball game of life "I" have been chosen for the J/Kim team!
> 
> I wonder if that's good?  or bad?
> 
> Lori



What a minute... there are teams now?!?!  Whose team am I on? 



MenashaCorp said:


> I got "grabbed" by a lot more guys than girls...



The real question is, did you like it?


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


>



Lis


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> This post is useless without pictures...



You got that right Brandie!


----------



## kab407

So are we playing dodge the wench or dodge the wrench and at what time? What does one wear to dodge the wrench?  Body armour and a helmet? 

Between yoga on Deck 7, Kevin's dramatic reading of someone and the COBettes numerous meetings, I have a lot to schedule here.

Hey Tracy, any chance in getting this to be a 5 day cruise?


----------



## dpuck1998

kab407 said:


> Hey Tracy, any chance in getting this to be a 5 day cruise?



Great idear....with a second stop at castaway cay!!  I'll toss is 10 bucks for fuel.


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> Great idear....with a second stop at castaway cay!!  I'll toss is 10 bucks for fuel.



There's two of us so I guess I'll toss a 20.   Maybe even a 50.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

jeanigor said:


> Songs, relating to the Podcast cruise that we could sing around the campfire:
> "People Need Love"-to make s'mores.
> "S.O.S." is something we don't want to hear while aboard the ship.
> "Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A Man After Midnight)" is what Raul is fearful of hearing.
> 
> My humblest of apologies, Miss Mindy, but I know them all by heart.



Urgh.  And I was so HOPEFUL for more allies.....


----------



## Caropooh

kab407 said:


> So are we playing dodge the wench or dodge the wrench and at what time? What does one wear to dodge the wrench?  Body armour and a helmet?
> 
> Between yoga on Deck 7, Kevin's dramatic reading of someone and the COBettes numerous meetings, I have a lot to schedule here.
> 
> *Hey Tracy, any chance in getting this to be a 5 day cruise?*


No, no, we can't do that! DH and I have to get home on Thursday so we can fly down to Disneyland Friday morning to see DD14 and her HS band perform!


----------



## pershing

scarlett873 said:


> This post is useless without pictures...


       

Good point!


----------



## DLBDS

Is anyone making any door magnet designs in memory of Bawb? I MUST display one on my cabin door but don't know how to create my own. I would love to see some that you guys design. If there are already some floating around, could you post a link for me, please? Thanks, guys!


----------



## scarlett873

DLBDS said:


> Is anyone making any door magnet designs in memory of Bawb? I MUST display one on my cabin door but don't know how to create my own. I would love to see some that you guys design. If there are already some floating around, could you post a link for me, please? Thanks, guys!


I don't know if anyone's made any yet or not. I'll work on something...if anyone's made any, holler!!


----------



## DLBDS

scarlett873 said:


> I don't know if anyone's made any yet or not. I'll work on something...if anyone's made any, holler!!



Thanks, Brandie! Can't wait to see what you come up with!!


----------



## DVCsince02

DLBDS said:


> Is anyone making any door magnet designs in memory of Bawb? I MUST display one on my cabin door but don't know how to create my own. I would love to see some that you guys design. If there are already some floating around, could you post a link for me, please? Thanks, guys!



I was working on one, but burthin' the baby got in the way. 

I'll post as soon as I get it finished.


----------



## DLBDS

DVCsince02 said:


> I was working on one, but burthin' the baby got in the way.
> 
> I'll post as soon as I get it finished.



Thanks, girl! 

FWIW....What makes me think of Bawb is Dole Whips (duh), the Kaht (with camera gear sticking outa the back) and of all the parks it's the Magic Kingdom (Cinderella's Castle) that reminds me of Bawb. Of course, if someone could make one using the Missing Bawb pic in my signature (or the Kaht one that others are using in theirs), that would be a great one too. I would really like to display more than one magnet for Bawb. It seems only right that he be memorialized on this cruise, ya know? I miss the guy.

**_*Miss ya, Bawb*_**


----------



## DVCsince02

DLBDS said:


> FWIW....What makes me think of Bawb is Dole Whips (duh)




Ssshhhhhhhhh, you'll ruin my surprise......


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> So are we playing dodge the wench or dodge the wrench and at what time? What does one wear to dodge the wrench?  Body armour and a helmet?
> 
> Between yoga on Deck 7, Kevin's dramatic reading of someone and the COBettes numerous meetings, I have a lot to schedule here.
> 
> Hey Tracy, any chance in getting this to be a 5 day cruise?



Just coming up for air.  I wish I were on a cruise right now


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> Just coming up for air.  I wish I were on a cruise right now



I am going to guess you have a very busy day Tracy.


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> I am going to guess you have a very busy day Tracy.



Again?!?!?


----------



## Caropooh

winotracy said:


> Just coming up for air.  I wish I were on a cruise right now



WOO HOO!!! You survived!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

sooooo......When this thread hits 250 pages can we do a condensed info version Sticky and then start a part 2?

After losing a couple really good threads awhile back I get kinda nervous when we get to 225 pages or so..... 


Are we there yet?!?



Lori


----------



## lttlmc3

Not there yet, but I don't want to lose this thread either.


----------



## DVCsince02

As discussed in chat last night, a sign up list for tasting events during the cruise is ready.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1984307


----------



## jeanigor

Any other important news that I missed because I still haven't been to Wednesday night chat?


----------



## DVCsince02

Nope.


----------



## dpuck1998

Missed my first Wednesday night chat in a while 

Had to drive up for a conference in Traverse City.   Hopefully everyone
was well behaved!!


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> Had to drive up for a conference in Traverse City.



I was just noticing how many people from Michigan are going on the cruise. (three or four staterooms, by a quick look) Are there any other states that have that many staterooms booked?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Well we have a condo in New Orleans but we actually "live" more at the Holiday Inn in Monroe, MI. 160 nights so far this year baby!


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> Well we have a condo in New Orleans but we actually "live" more at the Holiday Inn in Monroe, MI. 160 nights so far this year baby!



Well then I am going to count you as a snowbird Michigander. So I guess that's three and a half staterooms. LOL.

We'll be driving through Monroe on Saturday on our way to Cedar Point (roller coaster park extraordinaire). I'll wave as I blast by @ 80 mph.


----------



## MenashaCorp

TheBeadPirate said:


> Well we have a condo in New Orleans but we actually "live" more at the Holiday Inn in Monroe, MI. 160 nights so far this year baby!


 
Living at a MI Holiday Inn.... I'd find that Erie...


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> I was just noticing how many people from Michigan are going on the cruise. (three or four staterooms, by a quick look) Are there any other states that have that many staterooms booked?



I think there are at least 4 from Indiana...maybe more!


----------



## winotracy

dpuck1998 said:


> Missed my first Wednesday night chat in a while
> 
> Had to drive up for a conference in Traverse City.   Hopefully everyone
> was well behaved!!



OOOHHHHH Traverse City wineries



scarlett873 said:


> I think there are at least 4 from Indiana...maybe more!



A few from Wisconsin!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

Kathy (kab407), you asked for a puking smilie before, Tracy tried but had an apparent link issue.

Here's my favorite. It has a buildup plus shows "The really bad vomickin," (which means out the nose as well), plus leftovers on the face after.





Now back to the cruise talk...  Dramamine, anyone?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Not too many from WA...I think there might be two of us.


----------



## DVCsince02

Only one from Delaware that I can tell.


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Kathy (kab407), you asked for a puking smilie before, Tracy tried but had an apparent link issue.
> 
> Here's my favorite. It has a buildup plus shows "The really bad vomickin," (which means out the nose as well), plus leftovers on the face after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the cruise talk...  Dramamine, anyone?



Vomickin, learn something new everyday!


----------



## Caropooh

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Not too many from WA...I think there might be two of us.


count us in as from Washington! We're in Auburn!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

kab407 said:


> Vomickin, learn something new everyday!




eewwwwwwww, yucky!


----------



## kab407

TheBeadPirate said:


> eewwwwwwww, yucky!



Lori, you forget who we are dealing with here!

Now we would never expect this from Raul.....


----------



## TheBeadPirate

kab407 said:


> Lori, you forget who we are dealing with here!
> 
> Now we would never expect this from Raul.....



  Raul would be a very good hair-holder-backer and cold compress applier........


 

And aspirin dispenser......hmmm, I wonder if we can get him hinged....kinda like a PEZ dispenser.....

 


I think Raul is going to be my most favorite-ist souvenir!


----------



## kab407

TheBeadPirate said:


> Raul would be a very good hair-holder-backer and cold compress applier........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And aspirin dispenser......hmmm, I wonder if we can get him hinged....kinda like a PEZ dispenser.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Raul is going to be my most favorite-ist souvenir!



Oh?

Are you planning on taking Raul home after the cruise?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

kab407 said:


> Oh?
> 
> Are you planning on taking Raul home after the cruise?



 

Could we work on a custody agreement?

 

He'll do things I could never get Rick to do..... 

(like laundry, foot rubs, cooking, ironing, <betcha thought I was gonna say something else>)


----------



## DVCsince02

TheBeadPirate said:


> He'll do things I could never get Rick to do.....
> 
> (like laundry, foot rubs, cooking, ironing, <betcha thought I was gonna say something else>)


----------



## DLBDS

Uh-oh. I see a cat fight on the last day. Ya think Raul will be flattered by all the ladies scratchin' and clawin' each other over little 'ol him? Is this going to be an organized event too? I may want to be there for this.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

DVCsince02 said:


>



  Dirty, dirty girl.......... See? This is why you come home with the souvenirs you do..... 



DLBDS said:


> Uh-oh. I see a cat fight on the last day. Ya think Raul will be flattered by all the ladies scratchin' and clawin' each other over little 'ol him? Is this going to be an organized event too? I may want to be there for this.



Nah, I'd fight my despair and send him home with Kathy. At least I know he'd be well taken care of- and I'd see him again on the next cruise!


----------



## DVCsince02

TheBeadPirate said:


> Dirty, dirty girl.......... See? This is why you come home with the souvenirs you do.....



And the problem is ...........


----------



## TheBeadPirate

DVCsince02 said:


> And the problem is ...........



More love, Less sleep.

 



How is baby Evan today, by the way?


----------



## DVCsince02

He's a little stinker.... literally.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

I understand Jen..... But mine's quite a bit older than that.... 


I started building the cruise medicine chest today. Kroger started marking down some of their travel sized meds and I used coupons on them to make them almost free!  And none of them expire till way after the cruise.

Now I can eat, drink, and be merry without worrying about the trip to the infirmary!


----------



## kab407

God, I love you guys.  I've had a really crappy day.  You all have been the bright spot!

Rest assured, I will take very good care of Raul should he come with me.  Really good care........    

Heck, I'll send him out to visit you all from time to time.


----------



## DVCsince02

kab407 said:


> God, I love you guys.  I've had a really crappy day.  You all have been the bright spot!
> 
> Rest assured, I will take very good care of Raul should he come with me.  Really good care........
> 
> Heck, I'll send him out to visit you all from time to time.



Awe... we love you too Kathy! 

Maybe Raul should be like a time share.  How many points is he during the holidays?  And who cleans him after each use?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

kab407 said:


> God, I love you guys.  I've had a really crappy day.  You all have been the bright spot!
> 
> Rest assured, I will take very good care of Raul should he come with me.  Really good care........
> 
> Heck, I'll send him out to visit you all from time to time.



 Sorry you've had a bad day......We'll be in New York in a couple hours, drive on up and we'll have a cocktail! 

PM me anytime you need to vent- I'll listen.


----------



## DLBDS

So, you guys are pimpin' Raul out now? Sucks to be Raul. Poor guy.


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Awe... we love you too Kathy!
> 
> Maybe Raul should be like a time share.  How many points is he during the holidays?  And who cleans him after each use?



Raul, the newest Disney Vacation Club...


----------



## kab407

DLBDS said:


> So, you guys are pimpin' Raul out now? Sucks to be Raul. Poor guy.



nnnnnaaaaaawwwwww, Raul is lovin every single minute of this.

Raul, the man, the myth, the cocktail mixing, sunscreen applying, foot rubbin ledgend.


----------



## lttlmc3

Can Raul clean my house?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

kab407 said:


> nnnnnaaaaaawwwwww, Raul is lovin every single minute of this.
> 
> Raul, the man, the myth, the cocktail mixing, sunscreen applying, foot rubbin ledgend.



What about the Bon Bon's?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

DLBDS said:


> So, you guys are pimpin' Raul out now? Sucks to be Raul. Poor guy.


Thanks, now I've got "Big Pimpin'" rolling on the internal soundtrack......does this mean I can go out and get my lime green pimp cup and grille now?!?
 



kab407 said:


> Raul, the newest Disney Vacation Club...



....Best Kept Secret......



lttlmc3 said:


> Can Raul clean my house?



Probably, but you'd need to lock up any small children...... those cut offs...ya know........



calypso*a*go-go said:


> What about the Bon Bon's?


 .......They've been sent back in favor of Godiva.


Raul serves only the best........ <bwahhhhhahahahahaha>


----------



## SFBayDon

Hey everyone,
Is there a thread about people that have booked the cruse, but are having serious concerns about making the final payment?  Given the current issues especially here in Silicon Valley, it is really starting to be a risk of cancelling.  Just curious if anyone else is thinking the same thing.  Don


----------



## DLBDS

SFBayDon said:


> Hey everyone,
> Is there a thread about people that have booked the cruse, but are having serious concerns about making the final payment?  Given the current issues especially here in Silicon Valley, it is really starting to be a risk of cancelling.  Just curious if anyone else is thinking the same thing.  Don



Haven't seen one. There have been a couple/few that have canceled recently on this thread. I take it one day at a time. I'm doing well myself but I'm a little worried about DH's family business (flooring). There are mumblings about going out of business. They've been in business for over 30 years! We're takin' it one day at a time though.....


----------



## scarlett873

Things would have to be *really* bad before we cancel because of the economy. Right now, the only reason that we'll cancel for is if we get our referral for our adoption much sooner than expected.


----------



## DVCsince02

Per AskTracy you have until February to cancel and still get the money back.  That should give you plenty of time to decide.

I'm sure she'll post the correct date in just a few seconds......


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> Per AskTracy you have until February to cancel and still get the money back.  That should give you plenty of time to decide.
> 
> I'm sure she'll post the correct date in just a few seconds......



    

February 24, 2009


----------



## SFBayDon

WOW That was fast.......


----------



## DLBDS

We love our AskTracy. She's very dedicated and always at our beck and call.


----------



## MenashaCorp

IMHO, AskTracy gets to book DVC Raul 11 months out.  Though he'll only do cleanup on Day 4...


----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> IMHO, AskTracy gets to book DVC Raul 11 months out.  Though he'll only do cleanup on Day 4...



OMG you guys are making it hard for me to do my job.  I'm actually working on a cruise for a Raul and I can't stop laughing


----------



## scarlett873

winotracy said:


> OMG you guys are making it hard for me to do my job.  I'm actually working on a cruise for a Raul and I can't stop laughing


Need help? I would happily take over the booking of DVC Raul so that you could concentrate on your other Raul!


----------



## DVCsince02

winotracy said:


> February 24, 2009



    



SFBayDon said:


> WOW That was fast.......



Told ya so... 
So don't make any quick decisions, you've got plenty of time.


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> IMHO, AskTracy gets to book DVC Raul 11 months out.  Though he'll only do cleanup on Day 4...




What are the points for a preferred view over a standard view for DVC Raul?


----------



## DVCsince02

Exactly what parts of DVCRaul are we viewing with standard or preferred?


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> What are the points for a preferred view over a standard view for DVC Raul?



Standard view, not too many

preferred view, priceless


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Exactly what parts of DVCRaul are we viewing with standard or preferred?



Ya know what they say...parts is parts....

franks and beans....franks and beans....


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

This gives a whole new meaning to "Welcome Home"!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> Ya know what they say...parts is parts....
> 
> franks and beans....franks and beans....


----------



## DVCsince02

Hey Lisa - Congrats on your post count!


----------



## scarlett873

You guys are killin' me today...


----------



## UrsulasShadow

calypso*a*go-go said:


> This gives a whole new meaning to "Welcome Home"!!!



LOL!


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Exactly what parts of DVCRaul are we viewing with standard or preferred?


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> This gives a whole new meaning to "Welcome Home"!!!



OK, I need a new computer monitor!!!!!


10K posts, congrats Lisa!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Thanks everyone -- I don't know whether to be proud or ashamed about my post count!!!


----------



## Caropooh

So Tracy, how many cruises did you book for clients on Tuesday?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> 10K posts, congrats Lisa!



What amazes me, is that CougarKat's count is so LOW.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

UrsulasShadow said:


> What amazes me, is that CougarKat's count is so LOW.



I think she is definitely going for quality...not quantity.


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> What amazes me, is that CougarKat's count is so LOW.



What can I say, work gets in the way.


----------



## DVCsince02

Since we've never cruised before I have a silly question.  Do the dividers on the verandahs open up between adjoining staterooms?



calypso*a*go-go said:


> I think she is definitely going for quality...not quantity.




Aren't we all......?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Good morning all!

Congrats Lisa! I'm in awe.....


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

TheBeadPirate said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Congrats Lisa! I'm in awe.....



What can I say Lori...I have waaaay tooooo much time on my hands!!!


----------



## Madi100

calypso*a*go-go said:


> What can I say Lori...I have waaaay tooooo much time on my hands!!!


  Wow.  Way to go on the post count.  Just think of everything you've added to these boards   I don't think I'm anywhere close to you.  (I know, I'll see the post count on the left, but at this second I don't know).

Okay, I just saw mine.  How pathetic.  I'm not sure I'm worthy of being your friend anymore.


----------



## winotracy

Caropooh said:


> So Tracy, how many cruises did you book for clients on Tuesday?



At least one   Actually, quite a few.



DVCsince02 said:


> Since we've never cruised before I have a silly question.  Do the dividers on the verandahs open up between adjoining staterooms?



Only for emergencies.  They cannot be opened otherwise.



calypso*a*go-go said:


> What can I say Lori...I have waaaay tooooo much time on my hands!!!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

DVCsince02 said:


> Since we've never cruised before I have a silly question. Do the dividers on the verandahs open up between adjoining staterooms?


 
Our dividers did not open.  But it would have been great if they did because we has 3 staterooms together.  Instead we just leaned over the railing to talk to one another.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

calypso*a*go-go said:


> What can I say Lori...I have waaaay tooooo much time on my hands!!!



  I find that hard to believe. Especially with 2 teenagers.

This must just be the place for "you" time, where you come to escape all the craziness........oh, wait, no that can't be, cause all the crazies are HERE!

 


Lori 

(and feeling pretty insignificant with this post count)


----------



## tiggerbell

I am officially ON BOARD!!!   




So... what'd I miss???


----------



## Tonya2426

tiggerbell said:


> I am officially ON BOARD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... what'd I miss???


 

Welcome aboard!!!  

What'd you miss?  Circle of Booze, Raul and the occassional mention of food.


----------



## halliesmommy01

tiggerbell said:


> I am officially ON BOARD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... what'd I miss???



Welcome aboard. Looking forward to meeting you. What did you miss? Hmmm do you have a few days? LOL


----------



## DVCsince02

Welcome again!

You've missed 225 pages of fun and worship of ASKTracy.


----------



## SFBayDon

What post did the Raul discussion begin? 
Is there a simple way to search this thread for the first mention?
Don


----------



## DVCsince02

I think Raul's career started as a towel monkey sometime in June.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

tiggerbell said:


> I am officially ON BOARD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... what'd I miss???



Ummmmm......nothing...... 


Welcome aboard!


----------



## kab407

SFBayDon said:


> What post did the Raul discussion begin?
> Is there a simple way to search this thread for the first mention?
> Don



Start at post 1291.  It's all downhill from there.


----------



## MenashaCorp

DVCsince02 said:


> I think Raul's career started as a towel monkey sometime in June.


 

Who's this "June?"


----------



## halliesmommy01

MenashaCorp said:


> Who's this "June?"



Raul's assistant?


----------



## lttlmc3

What if there is a man on the cruise actually named Raul? God help him!!


----------



## DLBDS

lttlmc3 said:


> What if there is a man on the cruise actually named Raul? God help him!!



Whatya mean, "What IF"?! I thought Raul was a sure thing.


----------



## SFBayDon

kab407 said:


> Start at post 1291. It's all downhill from there.


 
Thanks I am off to learn more about him........


----------



## kab407

lttlmc3 said:


> What if there is a man on the cruise actually named Raul? God help him!!



You're right, Lord help him.  He'll have a number of women asking for drinks, foot rubs and to put sunscreen on their backs.  I hope his wife dosen't mind!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

DVCsince02 said:


> I think Raul's career started as a towel monkey sometime in June.



Actually Raul started as a cabana boy to keep Kathy's mom busy. 


We all just kinda lined up for him after that. 


Boys are better in fiction.


----------



## kab407

TheBeadPirate said:


> Actually Raul started as a cabana boy to keep Kathy's mom busy.
> 
> 
> We all just kinda lined up for him after that.
> 
> 
> Boys are better in fiction.



Actually Lori, Raul started as my towel monkey who I slipped dollars to in a past life.  He's evolved a lot since..... a whole lot...


----------



## halliesmommy01

TheBeadPirate said:


> Boys are better in fiction.




I hear you I just finished Breaking Dawn. I don't know what I would do if there was a real life Edward. LOL


----------



## DLBDS

halliesmommy01 said:


> I hear you I just finished Breaking Dawn. I don't know what I would do if there was a real life Edward. LOL



Edward Shmedward

JACOB is the hotty of that series.


----------



## halliesmommy01

DLBDS said:


> Edward Shmedward
> 
> JACOB is the hotty of that series.



I wouldn't kick either of them out for eating crackers in my bed. LOL


----------



## TheBeadPirate

halliesmommy01 said:


> I hear you I just finished Breaking Dawn. I don't know what I would do if there was a real life Edward. LOL



LOL, I'm telling ya! Good thing I see some of those traits in Rick......or else there'd be alot of 'splainin' to do.... 



kab407 said:


> Actually Lori, Raul started as my towel monkey who I slipped dollars to in a past life.  He's evolved a lot since..... a whole lot...




Ah, I stand corrected.


----------



## robind

Caropooh said:


> So Tracy, how many cruises did you book for clients on Tuesday?


   She booked me !!!!! Even though I got my request in late.  She's awesome.      

Did you hear that John and Pete ?????


----------



## Yvet

And us!!!!!

We go on the EB TA in april 2010....

Yehaaaaaa


----------



## chirurgeon

I sent in my deposit for the EB Trans Atlantic.  Yvet and I will have to get to know each other at Mousefest and the Podcast Cruise.  This is a solo trip for me.  OK, now I have another cruise to start obsessing over.  I will have to go to the cruise board and see if a thread has started for my new cruise.

Kim


----------



## disneyholic family

i'd like to ask a favor..

i haven't been around much, and probably won't be around as often as usual...

if something comes up in this thread - or anywhere on the board for that matter regarding signing up for things on the cruise, i'd really appreciate it if someone would PM me....

for example, the wine tasting post that's on the board....i happened in today, so i signed up..

but i won't be able to keep up with this thread as it moves too quickly for my once a week visits....so i'd really really really really appreciate it if someone could update me by PM...

it's probablya lot to ask....but i guess i'm just afraid i'll 'miss out' on something....

i want to make this the best possible cruise for my mom and sister...


----------



## Jaypd

Weird never added my name to the list.

Jay&Stacey DS Zach 8 DD Miranda 4 First seating....Think I got it all.


----------



## kimisabella

Jaypd said:


> Weird never added my name to the list.
> 
> Jay&Stacey DS Zach 8 DD Miranda 4 First seating....Think I got it all.



Another LI'er!!  A meet pre-cruise is definatley in order!


----------



## tiggerbell

I need to be added too - 2nd seating with Shellyminnie please!


----------



## okaybye

Okay, May trip with the family got cancelled, so I'm back on the Podcast Cruise!!  Time for me to put my money where my mouth is and get in on this thing before DCL realizes how many of us there are and shuts us down!

Best way to contact the person I need to contact?? (Tracy??)

Heather


----------



## Jaypd

kimisabella said:


> Another LI'er!!  A meet pre-cruise is definatley in order!



Sonuds Good To Me!!!


----------



## winotracy

okaybye said:


> Okay, May trip with the family got cancelled, so I'm back on the Podcast Cruise!!  Time for me to put my money where my mouth is and get in on this thing before DCL realizes how many of us there are and shuts us down!
> 
> Best way to contact the person I need to contact?? (Tracy??)
> 
> Heather



The best way is to request a quote.  Here is a link https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/cruise/podcast-cruise-pricing.cfm


----------



## disneyholic family

i know this has been asked about a thousand millions times but i'm braindead and can't retain anything....

so a few questions:...

1. How many days in advance can we make palos reservations?

2. is it true that we have to be paid in full before we can make reservations for palos, etc. ?

3. What are the hours of the sea day brunch at palos? (what is the earliest /latest reservation?)


as you can see, i'm beginning to obsess.......it's almost november....we're closing in fast on when we have to pay...

which brings one more question to mind:

4. How much in advance to we have to be paid in full?


----------



## winotracy

disneyholic family said:


> i know this has been asked about a thousand millions times but i'm braindead and can't retain anything....
> 
> so a few questions:...
> 
> 1. How many days in advance can we make palos reservations?
> 
> *75 days for new cruisers (2/24/09), 90 days for Castaway Club members (2/9/09), 105 days for suites (1/25/09).*
> 
> 2. is it true that we have to be paid in full before we can make reservations for palos, etc. ?
> 
> *Yes, to make any plans - Palo, spa, excursions - you must be paid in full first.*
> 
> 3. What are the hours of the sea day brunch at palos? (what is the earliest /latest reservation?)
> 
> *10 or 10:30 am is the earliest.  I'm not certain on the latest, but it's around noon.*
> 
> as you can see, i'm beginning to obsess.......it's almost november....we're closing in fast on when we have to pay...
> 
> which brings one more question to mind:
> 
> 4. How much in advance to we have to be paid in full?
> 
> *For suites, the final payment date is February 9, 2009.  For everyone else, the final payment date is February 24, 2009.  We have set these due dates to be one business day prior to this date.  I would make sure that your final payment is in at least one business day prior to the date you can make Palo, spa and excursion reservations.*



Noted above.


----------



## dis2cruise

Hi Jaypd and  kimisabella another long islander here (East Islip) and me and my husband  would love a long island get together before the cruise


----------



## kimisabella

dis2cruise said:


> Hi Jaypd and  kimisabella another long islander here (East Islip) and me and my husband  would love a long island get together before the cruise



We're from Glen Head (Nassau) - if I'm not mistaken, there are a couple of other LI'er's also, it's several pages back and I'm too lazy to look, but, one LI'er said she had organized a LI meet once before - since we are going without the kids it would be nice to know some people before the cruise so we're not too lonely


----------



## disneyholic family

winotracy said:


> Noted above.



thanks!!!

i assume you'll remind us as we close in on those dates, right oh wonderful Tracy?


----------



## winotracy

disneyholic family said:


> thanks!!!
> 
> i assume you'll remind us as we close in on those dates, right oh wonderful Tracy?



I'm sure we'll be talking about the prebooking dates here but you won't get a reminder from us for those.  The final payment dates however will get reminders about 10 days prior.


----------



## disneyholic family

winotracy said:


> I'm sure we'll be talking about the prebooking dates here but you won't get a reminder from us for those.  The final payment dates however will get reminders about 10 days prior.



oh- i see....there's a difference..

when i cruised, they didn't have pre-booking...

so when are the final payment dates?  60 days prior?


----------



## winotracy

disneyholic family said:


> oh- i see....there's a difference..
> 
> when i cruised, they didn't have pre-booking...
> 
> so when are the final payment dates?  60 days prior?



For suites, the final payment date is February 9, 2009. For everyone else, the final payment date is February 24, 2009. 

90 days prior for suites and 75 days prior for all other rooms.


----------



## chirurgeon

But I want my final payment in before the 75 day mark so I can be calling at midnight on the 75 day mark to get my Palo reservations.  Brunch on the sea day and whatever night I can get an early dinner reservation.  Don't want to miss Palo in the day light.  Can't wait for the EB Repo, I think it will be much easier making Palo reservations on a 14 night cruise.

Kim


----------



## winotracy

chirurgeon said:


> But I want my final payment in before the 75 day mark so I can be calling at midnight on the 75 day mark to get my Palo reservations.  Brunch on the sea day and whatever night I can get an early dinner reservation.  Don't want to miss Palo in the day light.  Can't wait for the EB Repo, I think it will be much easier making Palo reservations on a 14 night cruise.
> 
> Kim



That's why I said you should be making your payment at least one business day before that deadline.  That way there will be no worries.  

You would think the 14 night will be easier, but you'll be surprised.  We were not able to get our brunch reservation, but did get dinner on the 15 night.


----------



## MenashaCorp

AskTracy, afer final payment, do we get Dreams Unlimited paraphernalia like  shirts, hats, pins/pens or stickers?  Will we be required to wear these while aboard ship in honor of getting the group space rates?

Can I get mine in DIS Orange?

Is there a DU piece of clothing that meet's Palo's dress code? Like a John Magi cummerbund that says "Stay out of my space?"


----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> AskTracy, afer final payment, do we get Dreams Unlimited paraphernalia like  shirts, hats, pins/pens or stickers?  Will we be required to wear these while aboard ship in honor of getting the group space rates?
> 
> Can I get mine in DIS Orange?
> 
> Is there a DU piece of clothing that meet's Palo's dress code? Like a John Magi cummerbund that says "Stay out of my space?"



I'll leave this one for AskKevin.


----------



## disneyholic family

winotracy said:


> For suites, the final payment date is February 9, 2009. For everyone else, the final payment date is February 24, 2009.
> 
> 90 days prior for suites and 75 days prior for all other rooms.



oops...yes, you already wrote that in my earlier question..

interesting because it used to be 60 days...i see they've increased it..

although, to be honest, i didn't even pay at 60 days on the 2nd cruise (when we had the walt suite)..
they didn't even bother me about it..,...and i was in constant contact with a personal planner at DCL...
but now that they have pre-booking for everyone, i see i have to be careful about actually paying when it's due....

i've entered the dates in my outlook calendar, so i won't have to remember...
my calendar will remind me..

the only reservation i actually want is brunch at palos...or maybe a dinner too...

thanks tracy..
sorry for all the annoyingly repetitive questions...


----------



## LMO429

For those of you staying at The Dolphin the night before the Podcast Cruise, How are you getting to the Ship the next day?  what are the options?


----------



## slapwhitey

LMO429 said:


> For those of you staying at The Dolphin the night before the Podcast Cruise, How are you getting to the Ship the next day?  what are the options?



We are driving to port. We always rent a car while at WDW and like driving to port so we're there on our schedule nice and early. We just drop off at Hertz or, in this case, probably pay for parking as we'll want the car upon return. We'll see, depends on who we rent with.


----------



## jeanigor

LMO429 said:


> For those of you staying at The Dolphin the night before the Podcast Cruise, How are you getting to the Ship the next day?  what are the options?



I was planning on renting a car at the Airport, 
cruising around town on Saturday,
driving to the Dolphin (and where ever we are pre-cruise meeting), 
then driving to Port Canaveral in the morning.
My cruising partner hasn't been to Florida before, so it'll be nice to show him some of the scenery on the drive down to PC. 
This is will also allow us to stop at Publix   and ABC.


----------



## kimisabella

LMO429 said:


> For those of you staying at The Dolphin the night before the Podcast Cruise, How are you getting to the Ship the next day?  what are the options?



We're also renting a car - we're coming in on the Thursday before and spending a few days at the parks, then driving to the port and just parking the car there and driving back to the airport at the end of the cruise.  DH will only rent a car when we go to WDW, he just prefers to be on our own schedule.

I believe the options are to take Disney transfers, rent a car, or take a private car service


----------



## LMO429

Is anyone taking a DCL shuttle to the port?

and how much would a cab cost me?

We usually do not rent a car in Disneyworld because we usually take the ME and rely on cabs/disney transportation to get to the parks.


----------



## alanapapa

LMO429 said:


> For those of you staying at The Dolphin the night before the Podcast Cruise, How are you getting to the Ship the next day?  what are the options?



Caro & I are planning on renting a car to get to the port & back


----------



## tiggerbell

I'm taking DCL transportation straight from the airport to the ship, but then I'm staying at the Dolphin after the cruise, and using DCL again to get there.  Then probably Mears to get back to the airport...


I CAN'T WAIT!!! 
I CAN'T WAIT!!! 
I CAN'T WAIT!!! 
I CAN'T WAIT!!! 
I CAN'T WAIT!!! 
I CAN'T WAIT!!! 
I CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## Caropooh

alanapapa said:


> Caro & I are planning on renting a car to get to the port & back


FYI dear, we haven't decided yet on renting a car to get back to the airport! We are discussing taking the DCL bus, remember?


----------



## chirurgeon

LMO429 said:


> Is anyone taking a DCL shuttle to the port?
> 
> and how much would a cab cost me?
> 
> We usually do not rent a car in Disneyworld because we usually take the ME and rely on cabs/disney transportation to get to the parks.




I am paying for the transfer from the hotel to the ship and back.  I will probably get a towncar to and from the airport.  Now that I have booked the EB Repo, I may take back the first Friday that I had Tracy add to the Podcast stay.  I really need to carry over a couple of vacation days from '09 to '10.  But with '09 being a very full year with my oldest niece going to graduating HS and going to college OMG.  Where is the time machine when you need it?

Kim


----------



## LMO429

If we were to rent a car, is there somewhere to park it by the port and if so how much is the parking fee per day?


----------



## winotracy

LMO429 said:


> If we were to rent a car, is there somewhere to park it by the port and if so how much is the parking fee per day?



Parking at the port is $15 per day, payable when you arrive.  That's why we do one way rentals.  No rental fee and no parking fee while you are on the cruise.


----------



## LMO429

winotracy said:


> Parking at the port is $15 per day, payable when you arrive.  That's why we do one way rentals.  No rental fee and no parking fee while you are on the cruise.



Thank you Tracy is there a link or thread somewhere that explains the options of transporation to and from the port. I have to admit I feel very lost on what our best course of action should be


----------



## jeanigor

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1520273

This is a thread that is over in the Cruise Forum...I found all the information very helpful.

There's all sorts of info, not just car rentals.


----------



## scarlett873

I think we're going to do the one way car rental too. We'll probably do another one way rental to get us back to the airport, but that will all depend on our flight times. If the flight is late enough, I don't want to sit in the airport all day, so we'll rent a car and go play for the day before catching our flight home!


----------



## tmli

We are also renting a car but keeping it at port while we are sailing.  We found it easier with a pre/post wdw stay to leave in the car things we don't need on the cruise.  We will have to get us from the airport to Dolphin, for use at WDW and for after cruise at Disney and back to the airport.


----------



## DLBDS

We're driving our car, parking it at John and Kevin's house (shhh...It's amazing the info you can dig up online) and doing a one-way rental to the port! I've already given Kevin's mom hush money. They'll never know.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

tmli said:


> We are also renting a car but keeping it at port while we are sailing.  We found it easier with a pre/post wdw stay to leave in the car things we don't need on the cruise.  We will have to get us from the airport to Dolphin, for use at WDW and for after cruise at Disney and back to the airport.



This is what we're doing too. It's an expensive storage locker, but well worth it to not have to schlep all of our park crap around while on the boat!


----------



## 12paws

this is totally cool!


----------



## DVCsince02

12paws said:


> this is totally cool!



Are you joining our cruise?


----------



## DLBDS

Anyone filled out their forms online yet? I just saw the Online Check-In section and wanted to fill 'em out. I know.... I'm eat slam up.


----------



## winotracy

DLBDS said:


> Anyone filled out their forms online yet? I just saw the Online Check-In section and wanted to fill 'em out. I know.... I'm eat slam up.



I believe you don't have access to the forms to fill them out until the applicable prebooking date.


----------



## DLBDS

winotracy said:


> I believe you don't have access to the forms to fill them out until the applicable prebooking date.




Which is when, AskTracy? How long do I have to wait?!?!


----------



## winotracy

DLBDS said:


> Which is when, AskTracy? How long do I have to wait?!?!





> Originally Posted by disneyholic family  View Post
> i know this has been asked about a thousand millions times but i'm braindead and can't retain anything....
> 
> so a few questions:...
> 
> 1. How many days in advance can we make palos reservations?
> 
> 75 days for new cruisers (2/24/09), 90 days for Castaway Club members (2/9/09), 105 days for suites (1/25/09).


----------



## lttlmc3

Okay, now the big question:  What kind of food can we expect on the cruise?  Is there any sushi?


----------



## MenashaCorp

There are sushi excursions on the "at sea" days, but you have to be able to kick those feet pretty hard to keep up with the ship....


----------



## exwdwcm

We are arriving on Friday morning and renting a car at MCO.   We're doing some shopping at DTD and dinner at boma that night.   Saturday we are doing breakfast at Kona and then Keys to the Kingdom tour and MK day (i am hoping they stay open til 11pm that night like last year???).   Sunday we are driving to the port, returning the car.   Post cruise we are doing the DCL transfer back to MCO.  

Has an official pre-cruise meet been discussed? I know there were mentions, but anything solid yet?  We will be in the MK, but would consider doing a meet too Sat night.


----------



## Caropooh

I just emailed Tracy to get a reservation for the Dolphin the night before the cruise! We're set to have a fun evening with our fellow cruisers!


----------



## Dodie

We are arriving Saturday morning and renting a car (one way rental). We are staying at the VWL (we're DVC members) on Saturday night and will be hitting the MK during the day on Saturday - but we'll be up for whatever "get to know you" meet happens on Saturday night!  We'll then drive to the port on Sunday, return the car, and board the ship. LET THE FUN BEGIN!

After the cruise, we'll pick up a car at the port (probably AVIS - we've used them before for this at a reasonable price) and drive to BWV.  We have a Boardwalk View villa reserved for Thursday and Friday nights.  Our plan is to hit Epcot and the Studios. We'll fly home Saturday evening.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

At this time our plan is to arrive at MCO late Saturday afternoon.  We will rent a car and drive to the Port Canavaral/Cocoa Beach area and stay somewhere close to the ship that has a shuttle and free parking during the cruise.  Afterwards we will drive to WDW, turn in the car, then stay onsite and use ME back to the airport late Sunday afternoon.  Of course, this will all change multiple times between now and May.


----------



## disneyholic family

so ya think there's any chance of us getting a toy story mania party either before or after the cruise????????????????

i'm sooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous of the mousefest people...

i guess this is a question for askKevin...


----------



## DLBDS

disneyholic family said:


> so ya think there's any chance of us getting a toy story mania party either before or after the cruise????????????????
> 
> *i'm sooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous of the mousefest people...*
> 
> i guess this is a question for askKevin...




I seriously doubt it but....you can include me in this sentiment also. I feel like I'm getting ripped! It's become my favorite attraction since we rode it for the first time last month. It's a shame you can only manage to ride it 1-2 times when you're there due to the crowds it generates. 

_DARA_


----------



## tiggerbell

DLBDS said:


> I seriously doubt it but....you can include me in this sentiment also. I feel like I'm getting ripped! It's become my favorite attraction since we rode it for the first time last month. It's a shame you can only manage to ride it 1-2 times when you're there due to the crowds it generates.
> 
> _DARA_


 
Ditto - but I won't be around before the cruise - I'm staying 3 nights afterwards...

And I'm missing Mousefest by about a week... oh, well - hope everyone who gets to go has a great time!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

If the DU gang has TSM for Mousefest, I can only imagine what kind of wonderful things they'll have in store for the cruise.  I don't feel jealous at all because I know there are bigger and better things to come.


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> If the DU gang has TSM for Mousefest, I can only imagine what kind of wonderful things they'll have in store for the cruise.  I don't feel jealous at all because I know there are bigger and better things to come.



AMEN!!!!


----------



## DLBDS

calypso*a*go-go said:


> If the DU gang has TSM for Mousefest, I can only imagine what kind of wonderful things they'll have in store for the cruise.  I don't feel jealous at all because I know there are bigger and better things to come.




You just made me feel a lot better, Lisa!


----------



## Dodie

Pete did say in the email podcast today that they were "going to have to start announcing some of what they're planning for the podcast cruise."


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

DLBDS said:


> You just made me feel a lot better, Lisa!



Happy to help!


----------



## lttlmc3

Oh Lisa, we love you!


----------



## disneyholic family

calypso*a*go-go said:


> If the DU gang has TSM for Mousefest, I can only imagine what kind of wonderful things they'll have in store for the cruise.  I don't feel jealous at all because I know there are bigger and better things to come.



they'll need to be a whole lot more creative for the cruise...TSM is easy.....just have it available and it's a party....
whereas on the cruise, it's kind of something from nothing...

but i know the podcast team is up to the challenge....


----------



## DisneyKevin

disneyholic family said:


> TSM is easy.....just have it available and it's a party....



This might be the funniest thing I have heard in quite a while.

Where is the "shoot yourself in the head" smiley?


----------



## disneyholic family

DisneyKevin said:


> This might be the funniest thing I have heard in quite a while.
> 
> Where is the "shoot yourself in the head" smiley?



sorry, Kevin...i didn't mean the logistics are easy...
i'm sure they're incredibly difficult....

it's just that it gives the party a theme and focus without having to come up with something....

of course, what am i thinking....we could always have a mamma mia party (when i'll be needing that  shoot myself in the head smiley..)


----------



## MenashaCorp

disneyholic family said:


> TSM is easy.....just have it available and it's a party....
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyKevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> This might be the funniest thing I have heard in quite a while.
> 
> *Where is the "shoot yourself in the head" smiley?*
Click to expand...

 
 He didn't make it.  Please don't fret. 

This is such a wonderful thing you all are doing and those who listen, read, and pay attention know how much integrity and self-sacrifice you all show. (including disneyholic, I know...  ) 
In the end, it'll be a huge positive. Even better than T-Rex!! 



disneyholic family said:


> sorry, Kevin...i didn't mean the logistics are easy...
> i'm sure they're incredibly difficult....


 

The last couple of days remind me of Kevin's advice about not making that one ADR the deciding factor as to whether a trip was or wasn't successful... 

It's just the immediate aftermath of releasing event info to a bunch of psycho-planners like us... No Good Deed Goes Unpunished...


----------



## UrsulasShadow

MenashaCorp said:


> The last couple of days remind me of Kevin's advice about not making that one ADR the deciding factor as to whether a trip was or wasn't successful...
> 
> It's just the immediate aftermath of releasing event info to a bunch of psycho-planners like us... No Good Deed Goes Unpunished...



I'm not going to stress about the party.  I know it will be a wonderful thing, but if I don't make the list, it won't be the end of the world.  I'll just stalk everyone the rest of the time I'm there....


----------



## disneyholic family

god i'm braindead...i keep meaning to tell DH, DD and DS about the Toy Story Mania party....
(DD is the only one who's actually been on the ride but the party sounds soooooooooooo cool....)..

it's not as if we'll be at mousefest...

we'll be halfway around the world hopefully living vicariously through all the many many many many pictures that the lucky participants will hopefully post for the rest of us green-eyed monsters......


----------



## lttlmc3

Yes, lots and LOTS of pictures.  Then we'll be able to see the type of things we can look forward too!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

You know, in the big scheme of things there's always going to be times when there are special events going on that not everyone can attend.  Right now there are so many special codes/discounts for WDW and it's killing me that I can't take advantage of them (I even received a free DDP pin code that came to my email with DMIL's name on it -- those of you familiar with my situation right now know how upset this made me)...so I'm just trying to forget about the "what if's" and the "how come's" and focus on the positive things in my life: I've got a roof over my head, food in the cupboard, gas in the tank, and some money left over at the end of the month.  It's all good!!!  

I hope those of you that are able to attend the TSM party have a wonderful time, for any that can't go due to the limited number of participants...please have a get-together of your own (BTW, great idea Mindy!) because I can guarantee you'll meet some wonderful people and have a great time.  

Hey...isn't this the cruise thread?


----------



## DVCsince02

I'm working on door magnets to keep from feeling sad about missing the party.


----------



## disneyholic family

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Hey...isn't this the cruise thread?



oh yeah....good point...

and by the way, the cruise is really only just around the corner...

i'm starting to stress out about having to get on a plane again....

(my sister keeps asking me if i'm coming for thanksgiving....yikes....i can't handle a plane that soon....i need time to work up to it...maybe i should stop watching "air crash investigation" on the national geographic channel)...


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> You know, in the big scheme of things there's always going to be times when there are special events going on that not everyone can attend.  Right now there are so many special codes/discounts for WDW and it's killing me that I can't take advantage of them (I even received a free DDP pin code that came to my email with DMIL's name on it -- those of you familiar with my situation right now know how upset this made me)...so I'm just trying to forget about the "what if's" and the "how come's" and focus on the positive things in my life: I've got a roof over my head, food in the cupboard, gas in the tank, and some money left over at the end of the month.  It's all good!!!
> 
> I hope those of you that are able to attend the TSM party have a wonderful time, for any that can't go due to the limited number of participants...please have a get-together of your own (BTW, great idea Mindy!) because I can guarantee you'll meet some wonderful people and have a great time.
> 
> Hey...isn't this the cruise thread?



Lisa, I can so relate to what you have just written.  I would very much like to go to the TSM party.  If everything fell into place I would.  Things haven't through.   Win some, don't win some.  I am so happy that I have the opportunity to be part of the Cruise. 

I've been looking at it this way, if this is what the Dis Unplugged Crew is doing for Mousefest, can you imagine what they are going to pull off for the Cruise?  I think we can all agree,  Pete and the rest of the team certainly don't do anything half-*****.

So, has anyone started packing yet?


----------



## DisneyKevin

kab407 said:


> So, has anyone started packing yet?



She means you, Kim.


----------



## cocowum

calypso*a*go-go said:


> You know, in the big scheme of things there's always going to be times when there are special events going on that not everyone can attend.  Right now there are so many special codes/discounts for WDW and it's killing me that I can't take advantage of them (I even received a free DDP pin code that came to my email with DMIL's name on it -- those of you familiar with my situation right now know how upset this made me)...so I'm just trying to forget about the "what if's" and the "how come's" and focus on the positive things in my life: I've got a roof over my head, food in the cupboard, gas in the tank, and some money left over at the end of the month.  It's all good!!!
> 
> I hope those of you that are able to attend the TSM party have a wonderful time, for any that can't go due to the limited number of participants...please have a get-together of your own (BTW, great idea Mindy!) because I can guarantee you'll meet some wonderful people and have a great time.
> 
> Hey...isn't this the cruise thread?



You are one AWESOME lady!  I love the way you think! 

ETA: Yes, I'm lurking on the cruise thread eventhough I'm not going.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

kab407 said:


> So, has anyone started packing yet?



Packing...heck no!  Right now I'm just patiently waiting for SWA to open up their schedule to include our dates.  We have some Rapid Rewards credits to use up and I want to book the very first chance I get.  I would have preferred the red-eye on Alaska Air as it would have allowed us a little more time before the cruise, but they unfortunately discontinued their PDX-MCO non-stop service.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

cocowum said:


> You are one AWESOME lady!  I love the way you think!
> 
> ETA: Yes, I'm lurking on the cruise thread eventhough I'm not going.



Thanks Alicia.  I sure wish you were going but completely understand why you had to cancel.  Hmmmm...let's see, DD wants to go on the band trip instead.  I think you can pass for a 16 yr old -- would you like to stowaway with us?


----------



## cocowum

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Thanks Alicia.  I sure wish you were going but completely understand why you had to cancel.  Hmmmm...let's see, DD wants to go on the band trip instead.  I think you can pass for a 16 yr old -- would you like to stowaway with us?



*YES!!!!!*


----------



## kab407

cocowum said:


> *YES!!!!!*



Are you sure?  Take some time to mull it over.....


----------



## chickie

I know what you all mean about the MF meet. I would love to go, and I've actually been scheming to myself to find a way that I could pull off a solo trip. But, DH wouldn't be too happy about that one. Money's not too tight right now, BUT....

Then I went to the dentist last week to get a crown on, and ANOTHER tooth breaks off. Now I have to get 2 crowns!!!!  (Have you ever had one of those nightmares when all of your teeth start cracking and falling out of your mouth? )
Anyway, with those bills coming up now, I'd better not go. Besides, I have a trip planned for us and my dd's friend's family for mid-March, AND I have the Podcast cruise to look forward to! So, everything is good! 

I DO want to see plenty of pictures, though!!!!!

Pete and gang, this is a once in a lifetime event you are pulling off for us - Thank you!!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

cocowum said:


> *YES!!!!!*



Okay...but you'll have to start practicing by flipping your hair a lot and infusing all conversations with the word "like" at least 500 times.  Also, don't forget to send me text messages even though we're in the same room.  There are some other perks that come with this as well -- whenever you hold your hand out I am supposed to immediately put money in it (no questions asked).  Are you sure you can handle this?


----------



## chirurgeon

DisneyKevin said:


> She means you, Kim.



No, I can't pack yet.  I have to know what the weather is.  Central Florida in December, way too iffy to try packing yet.  I did buy new luggage though.    

Kim


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

chirurgeon said:


> No, I can't pack yet.  I have to know what the weather is.  Central Florida in December, way too iffy to try packing yet.  I did buy new luggage though.
> 
> Kim



Let's see...she probably bought a 7-piece set from the Roy G. Biv collection:

*R*ed = Sunday
*O*range = Monday
*Y*ellow = Tuesday

*G*reen = Wednesday

*B*lue = Thursday 
*I*ndigo = Friday
*V*iolet = Saturday 

(Just so no one thinks I've gone completely bonkers...Roy G. Biv is what teachers use the help kids remember the colors of the rainbow.)


----------



## cocowum

kab407 said:


> Are you sure?  Take some time to mull it over.....



 



calypso*a*go-go said:


> Okay...but you'll have to start practicing by flipping your hair a lot and infusing all conversations with the word "like" at least 500 times.  Also, don't forget to send me text messages even though we're in the same room.  There are some other perks that come with this as well -- whenever you hold your hand out I am supposed to immediately put money in it (no questions asked). * Are you sure you can handle this? *



Only if I can complain about the food and sigh and say "I'm bored" every so often!


----------



## disneyholic family

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Okay...but you'll have to start practicing by flipping your hair a lot and infusing all conversations with the word "like" at least 500 times.  Also, don't forget to send me text messages even though we're in the same room.  There are some other perks that come with this as well -- whenever you hold your hand out I am supposed to immediately put money in it (no questions asked).  Are you sure you can handle this?


----------



## MerriePoppins

cocowum said:


> Only if I can complain about the food and sigh and say "I'm bored" every so often!




WhatEVER !!!!         

Duuuuuuh......


----------



## MenashaCorp

I suspect the power of the TSM Meet has shifted attention. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 Surely we're all still excited about this cruise... no pressure there... YET!!!  

It's less about deadlines and more about door magnets, excursions, knocking on doors to interrupt "1st kid-free vacation-ers"  , group tastings.... 

The cruise is (FDIC-insured) money in the fun bank to me, whether we make the list in Dec or not. Reassuring.  

As of this post, here are the post counts on this thread, down to the last poster (DGf-a personal fave  which is why I stopped with her...) 

CougarKat still out front, Lisa creeping up on AskTracy...

Who Posted? Total Posts: 3,483
User Name/Posts kab407 354 winotracy 290 calypso*a*go-go 253 MenashaCorp 218 scarlett873 186 UrsulasShadow 154 DVCsince02 146 TheBeadPirate 110 disneyholic family 104 Disneybridein2k3 100 Madi100 80 chirurgeon 76 dpuck1998 70 pershing 66 mommyceratops 59 halliesmommy01 54 SamIAm21 53 cocowum 49 ClaraBug 48 DisneyKevin 48 ADP 46 robind 45 lttlmc3 45 DLBDS 44 Annette_VA 44 MerriePoppins 39


----------



## kab407

FDIC-Insured money in the fun bank........ J-Kim, I love it!!!  I keep thinking a one-way ticket to an intervention but what ever........

As I was heading into the City yesterday, I started putting together my ideas for my gift to the  FE participants.  I've got a good start.


(We saw Boeing Boeing yesterday.  Excellant comedy with Paige Davis from Trading Spaces fame.  Our second choice was Mamma Mia! )


----------



## MenashaCorp

Way to keep that post count lead!!     

My fave of the last couple of years is still Avenue Q. For now....


----------



## jeanigor

MenashaCorp said:


> I suspect the power of the TSM Meet has shifted attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely we're all still excited about this cruise... no pressure there... YET!!!
> 
> It's less about deadlilnes and more about door magnets, excursions, knocking on doors to interrupt "1st kid-free vacation-ers"  , group tastings....
> 
> The cruise is (FDIC-insured) money in the fun bank to me, whether we make the list in Dec or not. Reassuring.



I know this weekend we hit the planning tables hard with magnets. We started talking at lunch yesterday and wound up at the counter-service restaurant for nearly two hours! 
The FE issue usually leads to a fight, so I decided to hold off on that one for a week or two--have to choose my battles wisely. I'm thinking somewhere between turkey and pumpkin pie on Thanksgiving would be a good time. 

Some times I read too fast for my own good. The first three times I read it I thought JKim said group  tasting.


----------



## MenashaCorp

jeanigor said:


> Some times I read too fast for my own good. The first three times I read it I thought JKim said group  tasting.


 
It wasn't particularly well written.  is my little way to sneakily say "hi"  to Jen(DVCsince02), who has OCD - Obsessive Cake Disorder - and will reportedly be having her door knocked on a lot.

I'd be down for group cake tasting, though.


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> Some times I read too fast for my own good. The first three times I read it I thought JKim said group  tasting.



Hmmmm....cake tasting?  Has Jen organized that one yet??????


Please don't waste perfectly good pumpkin pie over a FE argument.  That's what coconut custard is for!


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Way to keep that post count lead!!
> 
> My fave of the last couple of years is still Avenue Q. For now....



What can I say!  

Loved Ave Q also.


----------



## dpuck1998

Why...


----------



## dpuck1998

is...


----------



## dpuck1998

my....


----------



## dpuck1998

post....


----------



## dpuck1998

count...


----------



## dpuck1998

so...


----------



## dpuck1998

low?


----------



## kimisabella

Don't feel so bad Don - my post count must be so low I didn't even make the list


----------



## kab407

You have a life?


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> You have a life?



There is something going on besides the cruise?


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> There is something going on besides the cruise?



Some Toy Story thing that has people's boxers in a gather.


----------



## dpuck1998

kab407 said:


> Some Toy Story thing that has people's boxers in a gather.



Ehh...that ride is just okay for me.  Its a great family ride, but its not anything earth shattering IMHO.  I've said it about 50 times, but its just like the Pirates ride at DQ.


----------



## Yvet

There are some new excursions to book for Nassau.......

And some of them are looking very nice.
There is for example a segway tour!!

http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/dcl/en_US/shoreEx/landing?name=NassauExcursionsLandingPage


----------



## jeanigor

Yvet said:


> There are some new excursions to book for Nassau.......
> 
> And some of them are looking very nice.
> There is for example a segway tour!!
> 
> http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/dcl/en_US/shoreEx/landing?name=NassauExcursionsLandingPage



Although I would truly love to try a Segway tour, I think I'd rather do it around World Showcase. All I can picture are giant bugs (albeit beautiful ones) landing on me, thereby making me lean too far in one direction, increasing the Segway's speed and lessening my control as I go speeding off a cliff or into a bog or some other 'natural wonder'.


----------



## tickledtink33

kimisabella said:


> Don't feel so bad Don - my post count must be so low I didn't even make the list



I didn't make the post count list either.  I need to participate more.


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> I didn't make the post count list either.  I need to participate more.



You're a Kim, an honest to goodness Kim, and you haven't been participating??   Are you planning on a pre or post stay at Disney? What are you looking forward to the most?


----------



## MenashaCorp

dpuck1998 said:


> low?



U mean so artficially inflated?  Beats me.


----------



## MenashaCorp

kimisabella said:


> Don't feel so bad Don - my post count must be so low I didn't even make the list


 


tickledtink33 said:


> I didn't make the post count list either. I need to participate more.


 

Anyone who wants to see the whole count (and why wouldn't you, right?!? ), click on the link showing # of replies for any given thread on the forum page.


----------



## jeanigor

MenashaCorp said:


> Anyone who wants to see the whole count (and why wouldn't you, right?!? ), click on the link showing # of replies for any given thread on the forum page.



SwEeT! I'm in the top 30!


----------



## MenashaCorp

After we board, Kathy/kab407/CougarKat will be given her "most active on the Cruise Thread" pin, lanyard, and toilet swirlie....


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> After we board, Kathy/kab407/CougarKat will be given her "most active on the Cruise Thread" pin, lanyard, and toilet swirlie....



Awwwwww......thanks, I think?  

What is a toilet swirlie?  If it's the brush thing that I used Saturday morning to clean the bathroom, I'll pass.  I'm sure there is someone more deserving. Or needy.  Can it be used in a cistern?

You are a pal J-Kim, a real pal.


----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> After we board, Kathy/kab407/CougarKat will be given her "most active on the Cruise Thread" pin, lanyard, and toilet swirlie....



And here I was going to try to take over first place from Kathy.  I guess not.  No swirlies for this girl


----------



## kimisabella

MenashaCorp said:


> After we board, Kathy/kab407/CougarKat will be given her "most active on the Cruise Thread" pin, lanyard, and toilet swirlie....




On second thought.... I'm good where I am


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> And here I was going to try to take over first place from Kathy.  I guess not.  No swirlies for this girl



 Sure Tracy?  It is the very least I can do for all the help you have given us. It would be my absolute pleasure!


----------



## SamIAm21

Well given that I was on and then off and then on again, I'm surprised I'm in the rankings at all... but a toilet swirly is not something to shoot for so I'll lay low for the next few months!   

A toilet swirly is not a toilet brush, at least not in the Midwest!


----------



## kab407

Would one of you be so kind to explain to this Jersey Girl what a "toilet swirlie" is?  In my book it is a toilet brush or one of those Clorox do-dads you attach to a wand and scrub away with.  I'll buy you a moejeetoe!!!!!


----------



## DLBDS

I had to google the toilet swirly thing. 

Nope. Not something I would care to win either! Eewww!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

MenashaCorp said:


> After we board, Kathy/kab407/CougarKat will be given her "most active on the Cruise Thread" pin, lanyard, and toilet swirlie....



You're thinking of giving C/K a swirlie??? Don't you know about cats and water?


----------



## lttlmc3

Hooray!  I made the post count!   

And I'm all about cake tasting.


----------



## Scoobypop

Ugh, I have been SO behind in just the few boards I'm on, that I'm actually quite surprised just how many have fewer posts than me!  I thought for sure I'd have the least.  I hope to get way more caught up as soon as life slows down here a bit in a few weeks.  

Cake tasting?!  What and where is this cake tasting?!  I'm IN!


----------



## kab407

DLBDS said:


> I had to google the toilet swirly thing.
> 
> Nope. Not something I would care to win either! Eewww!



I just googled. You are right Dara, eeeewwwww!!!



UrsulasShadow said:


> You're thinking of giving C/K a swirlie??? Don't you know about cats and water?



Mindy, would you do me a favor during Mousefest?  I'll make it worth your time.....


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Mindy, would you do me a favor during Mousefest? I'll make it worth your time.....


 

Uh oh!!     Kathy's recruiting the big guns!!!!


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Uh oh!!     Kathy's recruiting the big guns!!!!



If your gonna do it, do it right or don't do it at all


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> If your gonna do it, do it right or don't do it at all


 

You must've led a pretty sheltered elementary school life, C/K, if you've never heard of a Swirlie!!    Wedgie?  Hertz Doughnut?  Noogies?  Wet Willie?


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> You must've led a pretty sheltered elementary school life, C/K, if you've never heard of a Swirlie!!    Wedgie?  Hertz Doughnut?  Noogies?  Wet Willie?



Yup, small Catholic school in NJ.  You didn't pull stunts like that, the nuns would either wack you with the ruler or look out when they got the Rosary Beads swinging.

Hertz Doughnut


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Yup, small Catholic school in NJ. You didn't pull stunts like that, the nuns would either wack you with the ruler or look out when they got the Rosary Beads swinging.
> 
> Hertz Doughnut


 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/School_prank

Hertz Doughnut
This prank fools the victim into giving their permission to get punched. The prankster approaches the chosen target with a closed doughnut or pastry box and asks "Would you like a hertz doughnut?" If the target says yes, the prankster then strikes them in the arm without any warning and asks "Hurts, don't it?"(pronounced "doughnut").


----------



## DVCsince02

Um, I'm having technical difficulties.  Keep the posting to a minimum until I get it fixed...   Don, Your in IT right?  UGH!

I see I'm in the top 10.  #7 to be exact.

Did someone mention ?


----------



## halliesmommy01

Darn schoolwork keeps me from posting more! My classes this session are killing me!!

After March I will be a posting fool I tell ya! (I am taking my break the session during the cruise)


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Um, I'm having technical difficulties.  Keep the posting to a minimum until I get it fixed...   Don, Your in IT right?  UGH!
> 
> I see I'm in the top 10.  #7 to be exact.
> 
> Did someone mention ?



Anything for my significant other!!  Shall I send out the ping of Death upon the DIS until your recovered?

BTW, I prefer the good ole wedge to the swirlie any day....catches them by surprise and doesn't require restraining the victim as long.


----------



## DVCsince02

Both my wireless router and my modem went at the same time.  I'm on DH's work computer right now.  Gotta got to Staples tomorrow to get a new router.

I guess I could use the kids computer if I had to but it's in the playroom and I avoid that area of the house until it starts to smell (or I'm pregnant again) LOL.


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/School_prank
> 
> Hertz Doughnut
> This prank fools the victim into giving their permission to get punched. The prankster approaches the chosen target with a closed doughnut or pastry box and asks "Would you like a hertz doughnut?" If the target says yes, the prankster then strikes them in the arm without any warning and asks "Hurts, don't it?"(pronounced "doughnut").




I had such a sheltered childhood.....


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> I guess I could use the kids computer if I had to but it's in the playroom and I avoid that area of the house until it starts to smell (or I'm pregnant again) LOL.


----------



## DisneyKevin

If I give you a hint....are you gonna gripe that I'm torturing you?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

DisneyKevin said:


> If I give you a hint....are you gonna gripe that I'm torturing you?



Hint...did someone say hint?


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> Mindy, would you do me a favor during Mousefest?  I'll make it worth your time.....





MenashaCorp said:


> Uh oh!!     Kathy's recruiting the big guns!!!!




J/K....Now you've done it !!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Gripe...us... I have no idea what you are talking about.

Spill it..... please


----------



## DisneyKevin

calypso*a*go-go said:


> Hint...did someone say hint?



This is not an answer


----------



## DVCsince02

huh?  I'm confused.  I'm working on little sleep.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Would "maybe" work?


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> If I give you a hint....are you gonna gripe that I'm torturing you?



Absolutely!!!  Kevin, like you need to ask. You should know us by now.


So spill!


----------



## DisneyKevin

The question was....

If I give you a hint will you gripe about being teased and/or tortured.

If the answer is yes....I'm gonna go watch Big Bang Theory on TiVo.

If the answer is no....I have some info I can share.

You decide.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

The answer is NO!!!


----------



## slapwhitey

I'll bite and say a big NO as well. I love hints.


----------



## DisneyKevin

oooohhhh...BIG FONT too.

We recorded this weeks podcast today and during that recording an announcement was made that will affect the majority of folks posting on this thread.

I can not say what the announcement is.....but I can tell you that *you will *want to hear it.

The hard part in this.....you have to wait until Wednesday.


----------



## winotracy

DisneyKevin said:


> The question was....
> 
> If I give you a hint will you gripe about being teased and/or tortured.
> 
> If the answer is yes....I'm gonna go watch Big Bang Theory on TiVo.
> 
> If the answer is no....I have some info I can share.
> 
> You decide.



Big Bang Theory was a rerun tonight.  Tell!


----------



## DisneyKevin

winotracy said:


> Big Bang Theory was a rerun tonight.  Tell!



crap


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Very cool Kevin -- I can't wait to hear the podcast!  

I was hoping the big font would be effective.


----------



## dpuck1998

waiting..and singing..and singing...and waiting....lala...


----------



## MerriePoppins

You're such a tease !


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

DisneyKevin said:


> crap



Oh dear, is this part of the hint?  Okay...I'll be back in a minute...


----------



## DisneyKevin

Tracy....I want to know the name and resrevation number of the first one that complains about being tortured.

I have an "upgrade" for them.....heh heh heh.


----------



## kab407

DisneyKevin said:


> crap



Is that a hint?


----------



## MerriePoppins

DisneyKevin said:


> Tracy....I want to know the name and resrevation number of the first one that complains about being tortured.
> 
> I have an "upgrade" for them.....heh heh heh.




Define....torture, please.


----------



## DisneyKevin

kab407 said:


> Is that a hint?



no....thats how I feel about Big Bang Theory being a repeat.


----------



## DisneyKevin

MerriePoppins said:


> Define....torture, please.



See "upgrade"


----------



## DVCsince02

Define complain too......


----------



## kimisabella

Ohhhh now I'm excited for Wednesday, last week I was really bummed because I'm not going to get to the great TSM shindig so some exciting news about the cruise is just what I need!


----------



## dpuck1998

I think I heard Mindy complain...or was it Jason....give 'em the ole upgrade!!


----------



## DVCsince02

kimisabella said:


> Ohhhh now I'm excited for Wednesday, last week I was really bummed because I'm not going to get to the great TSM shindig so some exciting news about the cruise is just what I need!



I agree.  We cruisers need a little love too.


----------



## magic2go

Ok guys, I can convince Hubby to take another trip... help me decide...

Thanksgiving at AKL, atleast 6 nights at WDW. Just about a month a way (read instant gratification)  

OR

I've been given the go-ahead to put the deposit down on the Podcast cruise (read, AWESOME but SOOO far away timewise) 

Help? What would you do???

(PS, we had 4 WDW trips this past year, never been on ANY cruise! Kids are 8 and 11. Bday is May 9th  )


----------



## dpuck1998

magic2go said:


> Ok guys, I can convince Hubby to take another trip... help me decide...
> 
> Thanksgiving at AKL, atleast 6 nights at WDW. Just about a month a way (read instant gratification)
> 
> OR
> 
> I've been given the go-ahead to put the deposit down on the Podcast cruise (read, AWESOME but SOOO far away timewise)
> 
> Help? What would you do???
> 
> (PS, we had 4 WDW trips this past year, never been on ANY cruise! Kids are 8 and 11. Bday is May 9th  )



If you came here to ask for help I think you've already decided


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> Define complain too......



anyone asking anything about a hint, complaint or whining qualifies in my book  



dpuck1998 said:


> I think I heard Mindy complain...or was it Jason....give 'em the ole upgrade!!



Those who point fingers should be careful!


----------



## kab407

magic2go said:


> Ok guys, I can convince Hubby to take another trip... help me decide...
> 
> Thanksgiving at AKL, atleast 6 nights at WDW. Just about a month a way (read instant gratification)
> 
> OR
> 
> I've been given the go-ahead to put the deposit down on the Podcast cruise (read, AWESOME but SOOO far away timewise)
> 
> Help? What would you do???
> 
> (PS, we had 4 WDW trips this past year, never been on ANY cruise! Kids are 8 and 11. Bday is May 9th  )




No brainer!

Join us on the Podcast Cruise.


----------



## DVCsince02

I think you've answered your own question, but in case you need a little help..... I have cake.

*CRUISE WITH US!!!!*


----------



## magic2go

dpuck1998 said:


> If you came here to ask for help I think you've already decided



HMMM, I really WANT both.. but I know that's not gonna happen


----------



## dpuck1998

winotracy said:


> Those who point fingers should be careful!



Who me


----------



## DVCsince02

magic2go said:


> HMMM, I really WANT both.. but I know that's not gonna happen



Maybe if you make him a cake?


----------



## MerriePoppins

magic2go said:


> Ok guys, I can convince Hubby to take another trip... help me decide...
> 
> Thanksgiving at AKL, atleast 6 nights at WDW. Just about a month a way (read instant gratification)
> 
> OR
> 
> I've been given the go-ahead to put the deposit down on the Podcast cruise (read, AWESOME but SOOO far away timewise)
> 
> Help? What would you do???
> 
> (PS, we had 4 WDW trips this past year, never been on ANY cruise! Kids are 8 and 11. Bday is May 9th  )



What would I do?!!!!

Easy.....I'm going on the cruise !!!    

Come on and join us !!!    You've been given the go ahead, so........

go ahead.......BOOK IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Geez, I take a nap, and come back to 3 more pages!

Not whinin' or complainin' or nuthin'....just sayin'.

And, um, Kathie....DUH.  Podcast cruise...haven't you been paying attention?

And, why isn't the other "instant gratification" choice Mousefest?  That might make the choice marginally more difficult.


----------



## jeanigor

DisneyKevin said:


> oooohhhh...BIG FONT too.
> 
> We recorded this weeks podcast today and during that recording an announcement was made that will affect the majority of folks posting on this thread.
> 
> I can not say what the announcement is.....but I can tell you that *you will *want to hear it.
> 
> The hard part in this.....you have to wait until Wednesday.



*I feel a round of "Fun on a Boat" coming up!!!!!!!!   *

One day I will post some sort of lyrics, if I ever write down the words. 

This news after seeing some awesome magnet designs my cruise partner has cooked up...an awesome day!!


----------



## tickledtink33

Now there are two things to anxiously await this week.  This Wednesday's podcast and the TSM party sign-up on Thursday.  Oh, can we handle the stress.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> *I feel a round of "Fun on a Boat" coming up!!!!!!!!   *
> 
> One day I will post some sort of lyrics, if I ever write down the words.



C'mon, how does it go?  Even better idea, call the podcast 800 number and record it.  Then we can all hear it!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> I just googled. You are right Dara, eeeewwwww!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mindy, would you do me a favor during Mousefest?  I'll make it worth your time.....


Don't worry, C/K...gotcha covered.


DisneyKevin said:


> oooohhhh...BIG FONT too.
> 
> We recorded this weeks podcast today and during that recording an announcement was made that will affect the majority of folks posting on this thread.
> 
> I can not say what the announcement is.....but I can tell you that *you will *want to hear it.
> 
> The hard part in this.....you have to wait until Wednesday.



Any more excitement, I'm going to have to pull out the adult didies.


----------



## MenashaCorp

DisneyKevin said:


> If I give you a hint....are you gonna gripe that I'm torturing you?


 
Torture away.  We like it!!  (I think the safe word is STEFANO'S!!!! )


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

magic2go said:


> Ok guys, I can convince Hubby to take another trip... help me decide...
> 
> Thanksgiving at AKL, atleast 6 nights at WDW. Just about a month a way (read instant gratification)
> 
> OR
> 
> I've been given the go-ahead to put the deposit down on the Podcast cruise (read, AWESOME but SOOO far away timewise)
> 
> Help? What would you do???
> 
> (PS, we had 4 WDW trips this past year, never been on ANY cruise! Kids are 8 and 11. Bday is May 9th  )



Well...since the DIS Unplugged planned a cruise in honor of your birthday, I think it would be really inconsiderate of you not to go.


----------



## DVCsince02

UrsulasShadow said:


> I'm going to have to pull out the adult didies.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

tickledtink33 said:


> Now there are two things to anxiously await this week.  This Wednesday's podcast and the TSM party sign-up on Thursday.  Oh, can we handle the stress.



It was nice meeting you at the DWFB meet -- I hope we have a chance to talk a little more on the cruise (and have better weather!).


----------



## tickledtink33

calypso*a*go-go said:


> It was nice meeting you at the DWFB meet -- I hope we have a chance to talk a little more on the cruise (and have better weather!).



Same here! 

I wonder why the announcement affects only most of us?  Oh, the suspense will be killing me.  

Well I did finally purchase my airfare for this trip.  Cost was $0.00.  I was able to use FF miles for nonstop flights.  And with Delta's new FF program tier levels, it actually cost less miles than it would have before.   Now it will only take me another 3 years to earn my next free ticket.


----------



## lttlmc3

Yaaayyyy cruise info coming!  That gets the dancers!


----------



## MenashaCorp

Silly Kevin.... as though we need a REASON to anticipate the podcast!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

winotracy said:


> Those who point fingers should be careful!


 

Are we safe if we use two fingers?


----------



## jeanigor

MenashaCorp said:


> Are we safe if we use two fingers?



For the martini, chocolate, or cake tasting?


----------



## halliesmommy01

Oh Kevin, you just made my week! I have been just a tad upset about my birthday Friday.(and no it isn't because I am getting old! My DH has to work), and we have had layoffs at my company. This is just the bright spot I needed to get through.

So, no whining, griping, or complaining from me just a Thanks for giving me something to look forward too.


----------



## MenashaCorp

jeanigor said:


> MenashaCorp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we safe if we use two fingers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the martini, chocolate, or cake tasting?
Click to expand...

 
You don't know the Disney point??!?! 

For tastings, use whatever you like, I expect. Within reason. I'd just avoid getting between Jen and the .


----------



## DisneyKevin

Could be! 
Who knows? 
Theres something due any day; 
I will know right away 
Soon as it shows. 
It may come cannonballin 
Down through the sky, 

Gleam in its eye, 
Bright as a rose! 
Who knows? 

Its only just out of reach, 
Down the block, on a beach, 
Under a tree. 
I got a feelin theres a miracle due, 
Gonna come true, 
Comin to me! 

Could it be? Yes, it could. 
Somethings coming, something good, 
If I can wait! 
Somethings comin, I dont know what it is 
But it is 
Gonna be great!


----------



## Namine

jeanigor said:


> *I feel a round of "Fun on a Boat" coming up!!!!!!!!   *
> 
> One day I will post some sort of lyrics, if I ever write down the words.





DVCsince02 said:


> C'mon, how does it go?  Even better idea, call the podcast 800 number and record it.  Then we can all hear it!



*I beg you please, don't make him sing that song again. I am ready to start throwing tableware at him.*_Although, he did say something about that it could yield a number? _


----------



## MenashaCorp




----------



## jeanigor

Looks like Kevin has taken to writing lyrics? I fear his song is better than mine, well at least his singing voice. I'm sure its just dreamy. 




   




MenashaCorp said:


> You don't know the Disney point??!?!
> 
> For tastings, use whatever you like, I expect. Within reason. I'd just avoid getting between Jen and the .



I prefer 'pointing with an open hand' as I was shown by 'Dr.' Phil of the Miracle of MRI's at Innoventions many years ago...

Speaking of MRI's do you think I will need one before they take the butter knife out of my scalp?


----------



## LMO429

DisneyKevin said:


> Could be!
> Who knows?
> Theres something due any day;
> I will know right away
> Soon as it shows.
> It may come cannonballin
> Down through the sky,
> 
> Gleam in its eye,
> Bright as a rose!
> Who knows?
> 
> Its only just out of reach,
> Down the block, on a beach,
> Under a tree.
> I got a feelin theres a miracle due,
> Gonna come true,
> Comin to me!
> 
> Could it be? Yes, it could.
> Somethings coming, something good,
> If I can wait!
> Somethings comin, I dont know what it is
> But it is
> Gonna be great!



I love West Side Story!!!!! It's coming back to Broadway in March!!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

jeanigor said:


> Looks like Kevin has taken to writing lyrics? I fear his song is better than mine, well at least his singing voice. I'm sure its just dreamy. :



Mr Sondheim gets credit for the lyrics posted.

Leonard Bernstwin would get credit for the music.


----------



## Caropooh

MenashaCorp said:


> You must've led a pretty sheltered elementary school life, C/K, if you've never heard of a Swirlie!!    Wedgie?  Hertz Doughnut?  Noogies?  Wet Willie?


  Ewww, I just figured out what on was!


----------



## robind

magic2go said:


> Ok guys, I can convince Hubby to take another trip... help me decide...
> 
> Thanksgiving at AKL, atleast 6 nights at WDW. Just about a month a way (read instant gratification)
> 
> OR
> 
> I've been given the go-ahead to put the deposit down on the Podcast cruise (read, AWESOME but SOOO far away timewise)
> 
> Help? What would you do???
> 
> (PS, we had 4 WDW trips this past year, never been on ANY cruise! Kids are 8 and 11. Bday is May 9th  )



Follow my lead, do both


----------



## tickledtink33

robind said:


> Follow my lead, do both



As someone said to me last night on another thread 

We're all a bunch of enablers!


----------



## cocowum

DisneyKevin said:


> Could be!
> Who knows?
> Theres something due any day;
> I will know right away
> Soon as it shows.
> It may come cannonballin
> Down through the sky,
> 
> Gleam in its eye,
> Bright as a rose!
> Who knows?
> 
> Its only just out of reach,
> Down the block, on a beach,
> Under a tree.
> I got a feelin theres a miracle due,
> Gonna come true,
> Comin to me!
> 
> Could it be? Yes, it could.
> Somethings coming, something good,
> If I can wait!
> Somethings comin, I dont know what it is
> But it is
> Gonna be great!




*My favorite musical of all time!!!!  *

A boy like that...  oh how I wanted to be Rita Moreno!


----------



## jeanigor

Since we seem to be going with musical lyrics and it is technically Tuesday. How about the last stanza from the first act of Les Misérables...
*Tomorrow we'll discover
What our G-d in Heaven has in store!
One more dawn
One more day
One day more!*

(Here's to hoping its leading to "Fun on a Boat"!!!)


----------



## kab407

Try to get some sleep last night and Kevin busts out the show tunes!!!


----------



## lttlmc3

Are we busting out showtunes now?  Because I can sure bust out some show tunes!!


----------



## kab407

Well it is pouring here in NJ and cold to boot. So what could be more appropriate then the following to get me thru today and to the Podcast....


When I'm stuck with a day
That's gray, 
And lonely, 
I just stick out my chin 
And Grin, 
And Say, 
Oh! 

The sun'll come out
Tomorrow 
So ya gotta hang on 
'Til tomorrow 
Come what may 
Tomorrow! Tomorrow!
I love ya Tomorrow! 
You're always
A day
A way!


----------



## MerriePoppins

It's going to be a WONDERful day.....I go to sleep to "torturing and 

complaining" talk     and I wake up to........... 

Music, singing, little blue birds on my window.....um.....forget about that.

I just love a good musical.    

Can't wait until tomorrow to hear the news.....ya crack me up, Kevin.


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> It's going to be a WONDERful day.....I go to sleep to "torturing and
> 
> complaining" talk     and I wake up to...........
> 
> Music, singing, little blue birds on my window.....um.....forget about that.




So you had J-Kim sleep on the couch last night???


----------



## scarlett873

The internet is really, really great...FOR...

Oh...wait...highly inappropriate musical lyrics for this board...


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> The internet is really, really great...FOR...
> 
> Oh...wait...highly inappropriate musical lyrics for this board...


 
I almost went there last night, too, Brandie.   

Went to sleep thinking up alternate lyrics for showtunes...

(America - West Side Story)
I like the Toy Story Ma-ni-a
Sign up for Toy Story Ma-ni-a
Everything free at the Ma-ni-a
(There's no small fee for the Ma-ni-a...) 



That Kevin is a Boy, Boy, Crazy Boy....  

Until Thursday gotta Keep coolly cool, boy!!!


----------



## cocowum

kab407 said:


> Well it is pouring here in NJ and cold to boot. So what could be more appropriate then the following to get me thru today and to the Podcast....
> 
> 
> When I'm stuck with a day
> That's gray,
> And lonely,
> I just stick out my chin
> And Grin,
> And Say,
> Oh!
> 
> The sun'll come out
> Tomorrow
> So ya gotta hang on
> 'Til tomorrow
> Come what may
> Tomorrow! Tomorrow!
> I love ya Tomorrow!
> You're always
> A day
> A way!




Ok, now you guys have got me singing my butt off!


----------



## scarlett873

MenashaCorp said:


> I almost went there last night, too, Brandie.
> 
> Went to sleep thinking up alternate lyrics for showtunes...
> 
> (America - West Side Story)
> I like the Toy Story Ma-ni-a
> Sign up for Toy Story Ma-ni-a
> Everything free at the Ma-ni-a
> (There's no small fee for the Ma-ni-a...)
> 
> 
> 
> That Kevin is a Boy, Boy, Crazy Boy....
> 
> Until Thursday gotta Keep coolly cool, boy!!!


    



cocowum said:


> Ok, now you guys have got me singing my butt off!


Ooooh!! New workout!! Sing your butt off!!!

Does it work?


----------



## DVCsince02

halliesmommy01 said:


> Oh Kevin, you just made my week! This is just the bright spot I needed to get through.
> 
> So, no whining, griping, or complaining from me just a Thanks for giving me something to look forward too.



Brown-noser...



MenashaCorp said:


> I'd just avoid getting between Jen and the .


----------



## dpuck1998

I heard my favorite lyrics of all time today...

Smack it up, flip it, rub it down...ohh...nooo....


----------



## Dodie

_Gray skies are gonna clear up,
Put on a happy face!
Brush off the clouds and cheer up,
Put on a happy face!

Take off that gloomy mask of tragedy,
It's not your style.
You'll look so good that you'll be glad ya decided to smile!

Pick out a pleasant outlook,
Stick out that noble chin,
Wipe off that full-of-doubt look,
Slap on a happy grin!

And spread sunshine all over the place, just
Put on a happy face!

Put on a happy face!

Put on a happy face!

And if you're feeling cross and bickerish
Don't sit and whine.
Think of banana splits and licorice,
And you'll feel fine!

I knew a girl so gloomy,
She'd never laugh or sing,
SHe wouldn't listen to me,
Now she's a mean old thing!

So spread sunshine all over the place, just
Put on a happy face!_


----------



## jeanigor

*Thank you for the music, the songs I'm singing
Thanks for all the joy they're bringing
Who can live without it, I ask in all honesty
What would life be?
Without a song or a dance what are we?
So I say thank you for the music
For giving it to me*


----------



## cocowum

*He had it coming
He had it coming
He only had himself to blame
If you'd have been there
If you'd have seen it
I betcha you would have done the same!*


----------



## MerriePoppins

cocowum said:


> *He had it coming
> He had it coming
> He only had himself to blame
> If you'd have been there
> If you'd have seen it
> I betcha you would have done the same!*



   

I love a good Tango !!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

cocowum said:


> *He had it coming
> He had it coming
> He only had himself to blame
> If you'd have been there
> If you'd have seen it
> I betcha you would have done the same!*



ok...thats funny.


LOVE that show


----------



## MerriePoppins

cocowum said:


> *He had it coming
> He had it coming
> He only had himself to blame
> If you'd have been there
> If you'd have seen it
> I betcha you would have done the same!*




Coco, It's on my iPOD and I'm on my way to work and SINGING 

all the way.......

You've made my day!!!!


----------



## chickie

Boy am I going to have to brush up on my musicals!

I'm getting the feeling that the big anouncement might be that we are having a huge "show tunes trivia contest" on the cruise!! 

Maybe with the prizematron attached for the contest prizes???? 

Looking forward to tomorrow!!!


----------



## jeanigor

chickie said:


> Boy am I going to have to brush up on my musicals!
> 
> I'm getting the feeling that the big anouncement might be that we are having a huge *"show tunes trivia contest"* on the cruise!!
> 
> Maybe with the prizematron attached for the contest prizes????
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow!!!



That sounds promising... 

I'll take "Rodgers & Hammerstein" for $100, Kevin.


----------



## cocowum

MerriePoppins said:


> Coco, It's on my iPOD and I'm on my way to work and SINGING
> 
> all the way.......
> 
> You've made my day!!!!




Glad I could help!


----------



## MenashaCorp

cocowum said:


> MerriePoppins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coco, It's on my iPOD and I'm on my way to work and *SINGING*
> 
> all the way.......
> 
> You've made my day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I could help!
Click to expand...

 
Ahh... but you may have killed my evening...  Alicia, you got Susan started singing showtunes...??!? 

Note to self... Pick up earplugs after work...


----------



## kab407

cocowum said:


> *He had it coming
> He had it coming
> He only had himself to blame
> If you'd have been there
> If you'd have seen it
> I betcha you would have done the same!*



Chicago?


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> Chicago?



Yuppers! You win, Miss Mary Sunshine! Just be sure to stay away from jazz and liquor and men who play for fun.


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> Yuppers! You win, Miss Mary Sunshine! Just be sure to stay away from jazz and liquor and men who play for fun.



I wasn't too certain.

Liquor and men who play for fun, these are two of my favorite things...

Oh wait, that's an entirely different musical!


----------



## cocowum

kab407 said:


> Chicago?



Yep, it's the Cell Block Tango.  Women singing about how and why they killed the men in their lives! Good stuff!


----------



## MenashaCorp

jeanigor said:


> Yuppers! You win, Miss Mary Sunshine! Just be sure to *stay away from jazz and liquor and men who play for fun*.


 

Oh, I can't abide THAT!!! (appropriate quote or no  )

That goes against the whole idea of C/K on this cruise!!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> I wasn't too certain.
> 
> Liquor and men who play for fun, these are two of my favorite things...
> 
> Oh wait, that's an entirely different musical!


 

I once saw THAT musical "starring" Barry Williams (TV's Greg Brady) as Captain von Trapp.  Interesting....  Johnny Bravo off off off Broadway...


----------



## disneyholic family

cocowum said:


> Yep, it's the Cell Block Tango.  Women singing about how and why they killed the men in their lives! Good stuff!




i loved that scene in the movie (also on broadway)...


----------



## jeanigor

MenashaCorp said:


> Oh, I can't abide THAT!!! (appropriate quote or no  )
> 
> That goes against the whole idea of C/K on this cruise!!!!



Just be careful. And be good to her.  Cause some men just can't hold their arsenic.


----------



## cocowum

jeanigor said:


> Just be careful. And be good to her.  Cause some men just can't hold their arsenic.


----------



## MerriePoppins

MenashaCorp said:


> Note to self... Pick up earplugs after work...




To replace the ones I lost today?   

Babe, you are the best !!!


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> Just be careful. And be good to her.  Cause some men just can't hold their arsenic.


----------



## MenashaCorp

I'm not putting my hand on anyone's "arsenic." Too many legal ramifications!


----------



## DVCsince02

Sorry to go OT, but I'm freaking out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My stupid computer is giving me a terrible time and now it's got to go see "a professional".   Stupid laptop can't find the network.  How can't it find the network, it's sitting right next to it?   Good thing I've backed up everything.

Shhhh, I'm typing this from ........... the playroom, and I'll have to listen to the podcast from here.  ACK!!!!


----------



## DLBDS

DVCsince02 said:


> Sorry to go OT, but I'm freaking out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My stupid computer is giving me a terrible time and now it's got to go see "a professional".   Stupid laptop can't find the network.  How can't it find the network, it's sitting right next to it?   Good thing I've backed up everything.
> 
> Shhhh, I'm typing this from ........... the playroom, and I'll have to listen to the podcast from here.  ACK!!!!



 I just took mine to the Geek Squad today. Mine has a severe case of the BSoD (blue screen of death). I'm gonna let them figure it all out and backup my files for me. I had a AAA 20% off coupon (AAA....not just good for those room discounts!). Total cost....$135. Let's see what it costs to actually REPAIR it. BTW, my laptop cost $2,300 and it's only 2 years old!

_DARA_


----------



## MerriePoppins

DVCsince02 said:


> Sorry to go OT, but I'm freaking out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My stupid computer is giving me a terrible time and now it's got to go see "a professional".   Stupid laptop can't find the network.  How can't it find the network, it's sitting right next to it?   Good thing I've backed up everything.
> 
> Shhhh, I'm typing this from ........... the playroom, and I'll have to listen to the podcast from here.  ACK!!!!



Don't ya just hate 'em when them don't work?!   

So you have a desk top in the playroom  so WE NEED TO 

BE VERY QUIET?


----------



## jeanigor

We've got the computer blues, too. When I came home from work and turned on our computer, it started to load Windows...but started looping through the BSoD and restarts the computer. And the cycle repeats. Thank goodness I have access to the boards and podcast from work. But this is going to put a hamper on the magnet designs.


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Sorry to go OT, but I'm freaking out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My stupid computer is giving me a terrible time and now it's got to go see "a professional".   Stupid laptop can't find the network.  How can't it find the network, it's sitting right next to it?   Good thing I've backed up everything.
> 
> Shhhh, I'm typing this from ........... the playroom, and I'll have to listen to the podcast from here.  ACK!!!!




I hope it is fixed quick Jen. 

I know being in the playroom is a challenge.  But tomorrow's Podcast should be a goodie.  At least that's what Kevin has been, cough, cough saying. Consider it as taking one for the team or the COBettes in this case.


----------



## DLBDS

I'm using DD11's computer in her room. It's alright but this chair is killing my frickin' back! Won't be here much longer......


----------



## winotracy

DLBDS said:


> I just took mine to the Geek Squad today. Mine has a severe case of the BSoD (blue screen of death). I'm gonna let them figure it all out and backup my files for me. I had a AAA 20% off coupon (AAA....not just good for those room discounts!). Total cost....$135. Let's see what it costs to actually REPAIR it. BTW, my laptop cost $2,300 and it's only 2 years old!
> 
> _DARA_



Watch out with the Geek Squad.  My sister took hers in, it took three days to diagnose that it was a failed hard drive.  She told them not to do anything except to back up her stuff.  My husband looked at it and found out she had a virus, detected with her own security software, and he fixed it.


----------



## MenashaCorp

winotracy said:


> Watch out with the Geek Squad. My sister took hers in, it took three days to diagnose that it was a failed hard drive. She told them not to do anything except to back up her stuff. My husband looked at it and found out she had a virus, detected with her own security software, and he fixed it.


 

AskTracy is full service AnswerTracy!!  

Whom to trust for computer service is so hard.  Once upon a time, I trusted Dell and had had nothing but good stuff from them.  (I used to say the same about Delta Airlines!!) Maybe one day Corey, Alex, Will etc will open DIS-ITwerks with Pete and we'll be covered with trustworthy computer help.  

I may try adding a Mac once my major computer errands (you-know-what in 47.5 hrs  ) are over. MacBook Air for travel/cruise, he said, bringing it back to the thread topic??


----------



## DLBDS

winotracy said:


> Watch out with the Geek Squad.  My sister took hers in, it took three days to diagnose that it was a failed hard drive.  She told them not to do anything except to back up her stuff.  My husband looked at it and found out she had a virus, detected with her own security software, and he fixed it.



There really isn't anything else I CAN do. I hope these geeks know their stuff. Personally, I wasn't too impressed with the guy checking it in. I figure the computer tech gods are kept isolated in another room and aren't usually working the front counter. I tried fixing this on my own (and through Dell tech support). Dell's recommendation (after a couple of hours).... backup my files and reload my operating system.  Essentially, start anew.  I don't think so. This is a LAST resort. I can get into Safe Mode with no problem so that's good, I guess. There's hope! We'll see what the geeks say.....


----------



## dpuck1998

The problem with computer geeks is that each one things the next one is stupid and doesn't know anything.  Like any other profession some are better than others, but computers don't tell you whats wrong and the troubleshooting process often is just trial and error.  The first way I fix anything is to wipe and reinstall the OS.  This almost always fixes the problem, if not then you have a hardware issue, bad HD or worse.  Back up your file and reinstall your OS, its not as bad as it sounds.  In fact I recommend it to most people at least once a year.  It just cleans up all the crap that collects on your system.


----------



## MenashaCorp

DLBDS said:


> There really isn't anything else I CAN do. I hope these geeks know their stuff. Personally, I wasn't too impressed with the guy checking it in. I figure the computer tech gods are kept isolated in another room and aren't usually working the front counter. I tried fixing this on my own (and through Dell tech support). Dell's recommendation (after a couple of hours).... backup my files and reload my operating system.  Essentially, start anew. I don't think so. This is a LAST resort. I can get into Safe Mode with no problem so that's good, I guess. There's hope! We'll see what the geeks say.....


----------



## jeanigor

*S - A - T - U - R - D - A - Y*!?!?
We all should have known that we weren't teased or tormented enough. Kevin wouldn't give in so easily.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Oh well...Saturday will be here before we know it!  I can't wait to listen and see what's in store for all of us.


----------



## scarlett873

Gosh...I hope this blue screen of death isn't contagious! 

My mac is acting weird lately...it's probably time to re-image it or whatever it is that you do to your laptops every now and then...lol... Even though it's acting weird, I still LOVE it!  

Listening to the podcast now...i've got about 10 minutes left


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> *S - A - T - U - R - D - A - Y*!?!?
> We all should have known that we weren't teased or tormented enough. Kevin wouldn't give in so easily.





calypso*a*go-go said:


> Oh well...Saturday will be here before we know it!  I can't wait to listen and see what's in store for all of us.


Did I totally miss something on the podcast? Is there something coming on Saturday too?


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Did I totally miss something on the podcast? Is there something coming on Saturday too?



A few pages back, Kevin told us that there was some PodCast Cruise information on today's podcast that would affect some/most of the folks here on this thread. During the begining part of the podcast, they said that they were having a special podcast on Saturday to release some tentative info about PodCast cruise activities.


----------



## chirurgeon

Brandie, Pete said that there is a separate podcast coming on Saturday that deals just with the Podcast cruise.  So some of us get to enjoy THREE shows this week.  And this way the people not going on the cruise don't have to be tormented by the details.

Kim


----------



## scarlett873

That totally went right over my head...lol

In my defense, I am listening at work so I was only 1/2 paying attention. I was listening for key words like Mousefest, Podcast Cruise... 

I'll listen again later when I can devote 100% of my attention! 

Thanks for clarifying it for me! 

Wooooo!! Come on Saturday!


----------



## MenashaCorp

Here's hoping that the Cruise Info Podcast *WON'T* be in musical/showtune format...


(I'm currently working on script and score for "*DIS Unplugged - The Musical*.")

I have one leading candidate to play either Iridesca/Iridessa-the Sequin Fairy, or Ohana-the Keess On the Leeps Fairy...


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Here's hoping that Cruise Info Podcast *WON'T* be in musical/showtune format...
> 
> 
> (I'm currently working on script and score for "DIS Unplugged - The Musical.")
> 
> I have one leading candidate to play either Iridesca/Iridessa, the Sequin Fairy or Ohana, the Kees On the Leeps Fairy...


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

MenashaCorp said:


> Here's hoping that Cruise Info Podcast *WON'T* be in musical/showtune format...
> 
> 
> (I'm currently working on script and score for "DIS Unplugged - The Musical.")
> 
> I have one leading candidate to play either Iridesca/Iridessa, the Sequin Fairy or Ohana, the Kees On the Leeps Fairy...



My guess is that's going to open up way, way, way off Broadway!


----------



## scarlett873

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay off Broadway


----------



## kab407

scarlett873 said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay off Broadway



I have a garage in NJ that J-Kim can rent.  I'll give him a real good deal!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

kab407 said:


> I have a garage in NJ that J-Kim can rent.  I'll give him a real good deal!



So you're saying this is going to be more like off Driveway?


----------



## scarlett873

calypso*a*go-go said:


> So you're saying this is going to be more like off Driveway?


----------



## kab407

calypso*a*go-go said:


> So you're saying this is going to be more like off Driveway?



Bring your own lawn chair!


----------



## MenashaCorp

One favorite early scene, still in the rough draft stages... The heart-rending musical plea by the Will character "I'd love to drive NASCAR, but I'm trapped in the pit...." The show-stopper right before intermission will most likely be the entire cast's tribute to chocolate.  


Heck, this is starting to sound better and better! I'd see it!


----------



## kab407

Surely there is the lead female's solo of, "All I Ever Wanted Was Cake"?

This will be the first single off the original cast soundtrack.


----------



## DVCsince02

Hmmmm, who would be interested in that part?


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Hmmmm, who would be interested in that part?


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Surely there is the lead female's solo of, "All I Ever Wanted Was Cake"?
> 
> This will be the first single off the original cast soundtrack.


 

With Julie as the main female character, I was planning something along the lines of "Disposable Camera, Disposable World..."


----------



## MenashaCorp

But there will be cake in the foyer....


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> Bring your own lawn chair!



Will there be an open bar during the intermission?


----------



## MenashaCorp

jeanigor said:


> Will there be an open bar during the intermission?


 

In honor of Pete, I had planned to keep the show itself liquor-free.  What happens off stage (or off-off-off-stage) is up to the audience, I expect.


Almost a shame.  The Mo-Gee-Toe Mambo was well on its' way to being a big hit.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

MenashaCorp said:


> The show-stopper right before intermission will most likely be the entire cast's tribute to chocolate.



Hey there, you with the Mars in your eyes...

I think I Dove you...

Hershey, Hershey...(this one might be a mystery to some:  Mercy, Mercy by Marvin Gaye)

She wore a Cadbury beret...

The Nestle Crunch...


----------



## jeanigor

MenashaCorp said:


> In honor of Pete, I had planned to keep the show itself liquor-free.  What happens off stage (or off-off-off-stage) is up to the audience, I expect.
> 
> 
> Almost a shame.  The Mo-Gee-Toe Mambo was well on its' way to being a big hit.



Maybe a Dole Whip Waltz in its place?


----------



## kab407

Let's not forget a favorite of Susan and myself.....

Will you Still Lindt Me Tomorrow


----------



## winotracy

While I'm thinking of it, here are links to my photos from the two cruises http://community.webshots.com/user/winotracy


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> Maybe a Dole Whip Waltz in its place?


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

kab407 said:


> Let's not forget a favorite of Susan and myself.....
> 
> Will you Still Lindt Me Tomorrow



Followed up with the classic, Knights In White Chocolate?


----------



## MenashaCorp

winotracy said:


> While I'm thinking of it, here are links to my photos from the two cruises http://community.webshots.com/user/winotracy


 

Props to AskTracy for trying to keep the thread on topic...   Neat photos so far!! 

Maybe Saturday we'll find out that Pete & Co. already have rented the Wonder's Walt Disney Theater on the Podcast Cruise for their own production of DIS Unplugged - The Musical!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

winotracy said:


> While I'm thinking of it, here are links to my photos from the two cruises http://community.webshots.com/user/winotracy


 

omg - complete with food porn!!  What special meal is in the photos at the end of the Panama Canal + Florida (230 pics) album?


----------



## jeanigor

winotracy said:


> While I'm thinking of it, here are links to my photos from the two cruises http://community.webshots.com/user/winotracy



Beautiful photos Tracy!!! Can't wait to take some myself. I have a question about your underwater shots: Did you use a) an underwater digital, b) your regular digital in a watertight case, c) a disposable underwater, d) something else?


----------



## jeanigor

> Maybe Saturday we'll find out that Pete & Co. already have rented the Wonder's Walt Disney Theater on the Podcast Cruise for their own production of DIS Unplugged - The Musical!!



I can't wait to see the choreography....How does one dance to a harp solo?


----------



## winotracy

jeanigor said:


> Beautiful photos Tracy!!! Can't wait to take some myself. I have a question about your underwater shots: Did you use a) an underwater digital, b) your regular digital in a watertight case, c) a disposable underwater, d) something else?



Underwater Digital - the ones that have the names IMG are using a Pentax Optio and the ones starting with a P are with my new Olympus.



MenashaCorp said:


> omg - complete with food porn!!  What special meal is in the photos at the end of the Panama Canal + Florida (230 pics) album?



Those are from our dinner at Victoria & Albert's chef's table in 2005


----------



## kab407

winotracy said:


> While I'm thinking of it, here are links to my photos from the two cruises http://community.webshots.com/user/winotracy



You made Bill dust on vacation????


----------



## winotracy

kab407 said:


> You made Bill dust on vacation????



Funny story!  When we got to our room the first day, all of our luggage was in there plus boxes of stuff that John had delivered to me for the clients so we didn't take any pictures of the room.  Right before the wine & cheese party, the room was all neat and clean so I started taking photos.  My friend Jenn saw a few spots on the wood and started to clean them, then we got her husband Peter and Bill to help.  They were all polishing the walls to get rid of the finger prints, smudges, etc. while I was taking the photos and also when the beverage manager came in with our wine glasses.  So yes, I got Bill to clean on vacation


----------



## lttlmc3

Anyway you can get them to clean is a good wy!


----------



## MenashaCorp

I will here and now go on record saying I will *NOT* (sound of foot stamping) be dusting on the Podcast cruise!!!  I always keep my play area clean, but NOT gonna dust, vacuum, spit shine.... VACATION, baybee!!


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> I will here and now go on record saying I will *NOT* (sound of foot stamping) be dusting on the Podcast cruise!!!  I always keep my play area clean, but NOT gonna dust, vacuum, spit shine.... VACATION, baybee!!



So what's Susan's side to this story?


----------



## ADP

The only cleaning I do on vacation is my plate.  Oh!  and I do recycle so I guess that counts as keeping the earth clean.


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> So what's Susan's side to this story?


 
She ain't the boss o' me!!!! (foot stamp effect redux)


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> She ain't the boos o' me!!!! (foot stamp effect redux)



right........uh-huh.....whatever....


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MenashaCorp said:


> She ain't the boos o' me!!!! (foot stamp effect redux)



hmmm, are you sure about that?!? 


Guess who's back from eating and drinking their way around the WS?

And I never fell into the lake once! 


Lori


----------



## ADP

MenashaCorp said:


> She ain't the boss o' me!!!! (foot stamp effect redux)



You do realize this is a public forum, right?  You're a braver man than I.


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> MenashaCorp said:
> 
> 
> 
> She ain't the boos o' me!!!! (foot stamp effect redux)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right........uh-huh.....whatever....
Click to expand...

 

She *is* a clean/neat freak, though.... 

My Global Economic Policy involves supporting the small businessperson (Joe/Jo the Mousekeeper).  They do their job, I tip... Not dusting for ME... 


Note to self: double check spelling in case somone quotes... "boos of me??  Sheesh!!!"


----------



## kab407

TheBeadPirate said:


> hmmm, are you sure about that?!?
> 
> 
> Guess who's back from eating and drinking their way around the WS?
> 
> And I never fell into the lake once!
> 
> 
> Lori



Hey stranger!  I was wondering where you disappeared to!  I thought you and Rick were in the World. Nice to have you back.


----------



## MenashaCorp

TheBeadPirate said:


> Guess who's back from eating and drinking their way around the WS?
> Lori


 

Gloaters will be shot... or made to drink shots... I keep forgetting...


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> Gloaters will be shot... or made to drink shots... I keep forgetting...



Sheaking of shots, what is good for a nasty headcold?  I have rum, rum, rum and vodka.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

kab407 said:


> Hey stranger!  I was wondering where you disappeared to!  I thought you and Rick were in the World. Nice to have you back.



Thanks! We got back Tuesday night. I got internet installed yesterday for the house and I'm trying to figure out how to make things right.....Like I can't see pics, and avatars, and only part of the smileys....... I'm sooo confused!


But we had fun!

Till it got cold.....


Anyways! What'd i miss?!?


Lori


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MenashaCorp said:


> Gloaters will be shot... or made to drink shots... I keep forgetting...



hmmmm, I had shots, does that count?!?

And I've had my shots, so if I bite you, we're good....


And, I guess I can give it a shot!

 


I need to get out more!


----------



## MenashaCorp

kab407 said:


> Sheaking of shots, what is good for a nasty headcold? *I have rum, rum, rum and vodka*.


 

That's good for a hangover.  (Rum + vodka today, tomorrow-guaranteed hangover.) 

Working around kids is good for a cold.  Give it about 2 weeks.


----------



## MenashaCorp

TheBeadPirate said:


> Anyways! What'd i miss?!?
> 
> 
> Lori


 
Too much to type... too little time... Most recent is Kevin is under the weather and needs your   (See Oscar's thread)


...and I'm trying to write DIS Unplugged: The Musical


----------



## kab407

TheBeadPirate said:


> Thanks! We got back Tuesday night. I got internet installed yesterday for the house and I'm trying to figure out how to make things right.....Like I can't see pics, and avatars, and only part of the smileys....... I'm sooo confused!
> 
> 
> But we had fun!
> 
> Till it got cold.....
> 
> 
> Anyways! What'd i miss?!?
> 
> 
> Lori




The big news from chat last night was Kevin.  He had cataract surgery and  ended up with some post-surgical complications.  He is going to be fine but as of last night could not see the computer.  John is taking good care of him.  There is a get well thread started.  Use a big font.

The TSM Party sign-up starts tonight.

Jason is writting a play for the Podcast Cruise.

Cake, chocolate, they typical stuff.....


----------



## kab407

MenashaCorp said:


> That's good for a hangover.  (Rum + vodka today, tomorrow-guaranteed hangover.)
> 
> Working around kids is good for a cold.  Give it about 2 weeks.



I don't have 2 weeks.  Please they went into a panic when I said I was heading home and turning off the Blackberry.  I'm   for the first time this year.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

I wonder if John is taking this opportunity to dress him funny? 



I would...


----------



## scarlett873

Welcome back Lori!!

Most important stuff: Kevin's recovering and TSM sign ups! 

TSM event sign up begins tonight at 9pm EST. Make sure that you have your DreamsRes confirmation number when you fill out the form! And I highly suggest that you're filling it out at 9pm...just like the rest of us to hopefully get on the list!!!  

And by the way...I will be at Mousefest!!


----------



## chirurgeon

Brandie, John said if you got the email from Dreams and replied to that you didn't have to sign up tonight.  Didn't you get the email?

Kim


----------



## scarlett873

I never got an e-mail. John tried to explain it to me in another thread. I think they are handling those of us with hotel only reservations differently. We have to put our reservation number on the form and that somehow is supposed to give us priority or something...guess we'll see!


----------



## lttlmc3

kab407 said:


> The TSM Party sign-up starts tonight.
> 
> Jason is writting a play for the Podcast Cruise.
> 
> Cake, chocolate, they typical stuff.....



Um...what's this about a play?


----------



## MenashaCorp

lttlmc3 said:


> Um...what's this about a play?


 



MenashaCorp said:


> I'm trying to write DIS Unplugged: The Musical


 
It's envisioned as a sweeping saga of a group of people who come together to make the world a better place through spreading Disney info, making people laugh, and eating lots and lots of chocolate.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

scarlett873 said:


> I never got an e-mail. John tried to explain it to me in another thread. I think they are handling those of us with hotel only reservations differently. We have to put our reservation number on the form and that somehow is supposed to give us priority or something...guess we'll see!



i wrote my ressie # down earlier so I'd have it ready. We did TSM twice this trip and I gotta tell you, the lines are still killers! And the fastpasses were gone everyday less than an hour after the park opened! We waited 60 min for one and 80 for the other.

We stayed at the Crowne Plaza this time but I can't wait to try the Swan! I'm spending at least one evening at Kimono's feasting on sushi, sake, and karioke!


----------



## MerriePoppins

Hmmmmmmmm.................has someone been dusting in here?


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.................has someone been dusting in here?



Did Raul stop by?


----------



## Tonya2426

kab407 said:


> Did Raul stop by?


 

Oooohhh Raul, would you be a dear and dust over there after you bring me a little drinkypoo.


----------



## lttlmc3

Raul needs to help make Kevin better.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

lttlmc3 said:


> Raul needs to help make Kevin better.


I don't think John would let Raul anywhere NEAR Kevin.


----------



## DVCsince02

MenashaCorp said:


> It's envisioned as a sweeping saga of a group of people who come together to make the world a better place through spreading Disney info, making people laugh, and eating lots and lots of chocolate.



and....... cake!


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> I don't have 2 weeks.  Please they went into a panic when I said I was heading home and turning off the Blackberry.  I'm   for the first time this year.



Hope you're feeling better today.   

Rest, fluids.....listen to old Podcasts


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> Hope you're feeling better today.
> 
> Rest, fluids.....listen to old Podcasts



Thanks Susan.  I am in the office for a few hours or until someone ticks me off .  I have no voice so it should make for a fun day!


----------



## scarlett873

Happy Halloween!!! 

So, who's dressed up today? I'm sporting an old t-shirt that I had buried in the closet. It's black with an orange foil pumpkin on it...but later tonight, we'll head to my sister's. And i'll magically transform into a kitty! Well, kind of...i've got the ears headband and a tail...and then a feather boa.  I'll be dressed all in black. My niece will totally love it! I don't think her mommy and daddy dress up for Halloween, so at least Auntie Brandie and Uncle Matthew will be! Uncle Matthew's got an eye patch, a hook, and a giant pirate earring. I couldn't quite talk him into the hat...but at least he's playing.    

My niece will be dressed up as Snow White and I'm not sure what my nephew will be dressed up as. He was a skeleton or something when they went to MNSSHP a few weeks ago. My mom made him the cutest little cover for his stroller. It looked like a pirate ship! 

I'll post pictures either later tonight or tomorrow...

Happy, Happy Halloween!


----------



## ADP

I'm dressed in an orange shirt with a black sweater vest.  Tonight I get to hand out the Halloween candy at our front door.  It's really fun seeing some of the unique costumes the kids sport.  I will have my CD player by the front door playing the "Boo To You" parade music.


----------



## kimisabella

I have a few different costumes, I have snow white's stepmother (snow witch), regular witch, renissance woman, french maid - watch I wind up not wearing any costume.  It's supposed to be 60 degrees here today, so we'll see how the day goes - my sister wants me to dress up when we take all the kids out later.  Sometimes when pressed for time I'll just put my husbands uniform on (NYPD) and use that as a costume


----------



## MenashaCorp

I'm going with a scary theme this year....


I'm dressing as a WAITLIST!!!!!!   


  Scary especially for the DIS/DU crew....


----------



## scarlett873

MenashaCorp said:


> I'm going with a scary theme this year....
> 
> 
> I'm dressing as a WAITLIST!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Scary especially for the DIS/DU crew....


----------



## halliesmommy01

I am not dressing up. I am off work today and I am taking my son to the Thomas the Train Day out. Then meeting some friends and family to take all the kids trick or treating. I will wear my Halloween socks.


----------



## tiggerbell

I came to work in pajamas, a robe, and slippers.  Didn't even comb my hair.  Let's see if anyone notices!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

no dressing up here either. We're both in New Orleans, together. at the same time!  That's scary enough as it is.....

I'm making chicken pot pie and watching scary movies tonight (we don't get treaters here)! IF we go out it'll be to meet some friends we haven't seen in forever- and that'll be at the bar around the corner.


I love Halloween.... I'm hoping for a Vincent Price/Edgar Allen Poe marathon somewhere. Or old monster movies like Mummy, Frankenstein, Dracula- of course I have monster movies on dvd, but it's more fun to stumble across them on tv.


Lori


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> I came to work in pajamas, a robe, and slippers.  Didn't even comb my hair.  Let's see if anyone notices!



Why am I not surprised??


----------



## DVCsince02

halliesmommy01 said:


> I am not dressing up. I am off work today and I am taking my son to the Thomas the Train Day out. Then meeting some friends and family to take all the kids trick or treating. I will wear my Halloween socks.



Happy Birthday Becky!

I'm wearing my Halloween sweater tonight while I sit outside with my neighbor and Chris takes the kids around the neighborhood.  Hopefully the baby will be asleep during the fun.

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## MerriePoppins

We dressed up at work today.  My team was Alvin and the Chipmunks.



For some reason, they chose me to be Alvin....what's up with 

that?!


----------



## scarlett873

MerriePoppins said:


> We dressed up at work today.  My team was Alvin and the Chipmunks.
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, they chose me to be Alvin....what's up with
> 
> that?!


Oh...we so need a picture of that one...


----------



## MerriePoppins

scarlett873 said:


> Oh...we so need a picture of that one...




Let me think for a minute..........


a...........NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scarlett873

MerriePoppins said:


> Let me think for a minute..........
> 
> 
> a...........NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dang...


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> We dressed up at work today.  My team was Alvin and the Chipmunks.
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, they chose me to be Alvin....what's up with
> 
> that?!



Oh we so need a picture!!!!!



MerriePoppins said:


> Let me think for a minute..........
> 
> 
> a...........NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You're no fun..........


----------



## MerriePoppins

I do love Halloween parties.

Costumes and decorations....it's so much fun.  I actually think I have more

things for Halloween than Christmas.


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> I do love Halloween parties.
> 
> Costumes and decorations....it's so much fun.  I actually think I have more
> 
> things for Halloween than Christmas.



Where does the holiday on May 10, 2009 rank on your list of favorites?


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> Where does the holiday on May 10, 2009 rank on your list of favorites?




It's number ONE !!!!!!!   


Marking the days off the calendar.........


----------



## MerriePoppins

Kathy

You still at work?

Feeling any better?


----------



## kab407

MerriePoppins said:


> Kathy
> 
> You still at work?
> 
> Feeling any better?



Yup still sitting here.  I am going to start to pack it in.

I'm glad it's the weekend.


----------



## winotracy

I come to work in my PJs every day!  

I didn't dress up today.  Went shopping and helping my sister with some business stuff today.


----------



## tiggerbell

winotracy said:


> I come to work in my PJs every day!
> 
> I didn't dress up today. Went shopping and helping my sister with some business stuff today.


 
Well, I don't know how you can get anything done this way - I have been 2 seconds from useless all day!


----------



## usetheforceluke

winotracy said:


> I come to work in my PJs every day!



I work at home also, and I'm very particular with my hot coffee because of the type of PJs I wear.  

While I mostly put in long hours, I'm totally incapable of getting through the day without some sort of a nap.  How you people who go outside of the home to work can get through the day without napping is beyond me.



Jim.


----------



## kab407

tiggerbell said:


> I have been 2 seconds from useless all day!



Tag Fairy!!!!!!! This one is too good to pass up.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MerriePoppins said:


> We dressed up at work today.  My team was Alvin and the Chipmunks.
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, they chose me to be Alvin....what's up with
> 
> that?!


I am sure there is a picture to be bought somewhere near here!




usetheforceluke said:


> I work at home also, and I'm very particular with my hot coffee because of the type of PJs I wear.
> 
> While I mostly put in long hours, I'm totally incapable of getting through the day without some sort of a nap.  *How you people who go outside of the home to work can get through the day without napping is beyond me*.
> 
> 
> 
> Jim.


And I'm trying not to be hateful........ but nowhere near successful..... just ask my sleeping spouse..... here, let me wake him up for you..... and hope he's up all night....


----------



## lttlmc3

Ugh, the day after Halloween is such a bummer!


----------



## dpuck1998

lttlmc3 said:


> Ugh, the day after Halloween is such a bummer!



I am having a Halloween party today....that helps


----------



## MerriePoppins

dpuck1998 said:


> I am having a Halloween party today....that helps




ROAD TRIP !!!!!!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

lttlmc3 said:


> Ugh, the day after Halloween is such a bummer!



Not for me!  It's our 12th anniversary today.  Chris arranged for a sitter tonight and we are going to dinner and a movie.
 
mmmmmmmmmm Melting Pot! 

And chocolate covered strawberries just got delivered!


----------



## chickie

DVCsince02 said:


> Not for me!  It's our 12th anniversary today.  Chris arranged for a sitter tonight and we are going to dinner and a movie.




My 13th anniversary is on Tuesday, Election Day!! (Is that a bad omen?)

Anyway, Happy Anniversary to you today!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Happy Anniversary, Jen!!!!


----------



## MerriePoppins

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY JEN!!!!!!!!


Do you know what movie you are going to see?


----------



## DVCsince02

Chick flick, Nights in Rodanthe.  We love the Outer Banks and enjoy vacationing there.  Plus I read the book this summer and I'm interested in how the movie compares.

Guess what else I got today.... flowers!  Okay ladies, ready for this, the same type of flowers that were in my wedding bouquet (calla lillies and roses).  He's laying it on thick... wonder why?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

DVCsince02 said:


> Chick flick, Nights in Rodanthe.  We love the Outer Banks and enjoy vacationing there.  Plus I read the book this summer and I'm interested in how the movie compares.
> 
> Guess what else I got today.... flowers!  Okay ladies, ready for this, the same type of flowers that were in my wedding bouquet (calla lillies and roses).  He's laying it on thick... wonder why?



Uh-oh...more souvenirs on the way....


----------



## MerriePoppins

DVCsince02 said:


> Chick flick, *Nights in Rodanthe. * We love the Outer Banks and enjoy vacationing there.  Plus I read the book this summer and I'm interested in how the movie compares.
> 
> Guess what else I got today.... *flowers!*  Okay ladies, ready for this, the same type of flowers that were in my wedding bouquet (calla lillies and roses).  He's laying it on thick... wonder why?




I've read the book too...loved it.  I'll be expecting a movie review... 

Chocolate covered strawberries and flowers ?!!!  very romantic !!!!

Sounds like you have a keeper, Jen.   

Hope you have a wonderful time tonight.


----------



## MenashaCorp

MerriePoppins said:


> Chocolate covered strawberries and flowers ?!!! very romantic !!!!
> 
> Sounds like you have a keeper, Jen.


 

Hmmmm....


----------



## MenashaCorp

MerriePoppins said:


> We dressed up at work today. My team was Alvin and the Chipmunks.
> For some reason, they chose me to be Alvin....what's up with
> 
> that?!


 


scarlett873 said:


> Oh...we so need a picture of that one...


 


MerriePoppins said:


> Let me think for a minute..........
> a...........NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 


kab407 said:


> Oh we so need a picture!!!!!
> You're no fun..........


 


TheBeadPirate said:


> I am sure there is a picture to be bought somewhere near here!


 

Lori would be be correct... 

*black·mail* 
Pronunciation: \ˈblak-ˌmā(ə)l\ Function: _noun_ Etymology: _black_ + _1mail_ Date: 1552 1*:* a tribute anciently exacted on the Scottish border by plundering chiefs in exchange for immunity from pillage
_2 a*:* extortion or coercion by threats especially of public exposure or criminal prosecution b*:* *the payment that is extorted*_
— blackmail _transitive verb_ 
— black·mail·er _noun_ 

  The bidding is OPEN!!!!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

usetheforceluke said:


> I work at home also, and I'm very particular with my hot coffee because of the type of PJs I wear.
> 
> While I mostly put in long hours, I'm totally incapable of getting through the day without some sort of a nap.  How you people who go outside of the home to work can get through the day without napping is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> Jim.



Since I'm the other half and have to go out to work and not nap this is just digging it in. 

Haven't posted in a while but still looking forward to the cruise. Work has been incredible for lots of different reasons which is why it's Saturday and I'm at work but hopefully it will all work out in the end and in May I'll be celebrating my secretary's completion of chemo and radiation for breast cancer. (is there a smilie for fingers crossed?)


----------



## MenashaCorp

cdnmickeylover said:


> Since I'm the other half and have to go out to work and not nap this is just digging it in.
> 
> Haven't posted in a while but still looking forward to the cruise. Work has been incredible for lots of different reasons which is why it's Saturday and I'm at work but hopefully it will all work out in the end and in May I'll be celebrating my secretary's completion of chemo and radiation for breast cancer. (is there a smilie for fingers crossed?)


 

Not officially, but here's a hug  and some pixie dust 

and an "unofficial" fingers crossed smilie for you and your secretary!


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Chick flick, Nights in Rodanthe.  We love the Outer Banks and enjoy vacationing there.  Plus I read the book this summer and I'm interested in how the movie compares.
> 
> Guess what else I got today.... flowers!  Okay ladies, ready for this, the same type of flowers that were in my wedding bouquet (calla lillies and roses).  He's laying it on thick... wonder why?



Does Chris have a single brother?

Happy Anniversary Jen!


----------



## Tonya2426

Okay, this is page #250 on our thread which I thinks means it will be closed  and we have to get a new one started.    Where is Asktracy when we need her?


----------



## winotracy

Tonya2426 said:


> Okay, this is page #250 on our thread which I thinks means it will be closed  and we have to get a new one started.    Where is Asktracy when we need her?



Right here!  Do you want me to just start a new one and ask a moderator to lock the old one?  I can if you want.


----------



## MenashaCorp

winotracy said:


> Right here! Do you want me to just start a new one and ask a moderator to lock the old one? I can if you want.


 
I'd say whatever the mods think works best for the boards. Be aware, of course, that we of the Podcast Cruise are post-happy.   We'll probably get past 500 pages by May...  



Ooo - lookee!!  I made page #251!!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

No Turkey For YOU, j/kim!


----------



## winotracy

MenashaCorp said:


> I'd say whatever the mods think works best for the boards. Be aware, of course, that we of the Podcast Cruise are post-happy.   We'll probably get past 500 pages by May...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo - lookee!!  I made page #251!!!



Ok, here's what I'm going to do.  I'm gonna start a new thread, but please keep posting here until it is closed.  I'm doing this because I won't be able to copy the first post to the new thread if this one is locked.


----------



## scarlett873

Just keep posting
Just keep posting
Just keep posting, posting, posting


----------



## UrsulasShadow

O! the temptation to post on the new thread is exquisite!


----------



## winotracy

UrsulasShadow said:


> O! the temptation to post on the new thread is exquisite!



fight it Mindy, fight it


----------



## scarlett873

Must.


Fight.


Urge.


To.


Post.


On.


New.


Thread...


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> Must.
> 
> 
> Fight.
> 
> 
> Urge.
> 
> 
> To.
> 
> 
> Post.
> 
> 
> On.
> 
> 
> New.
> 
> 
> Thread...



You can do it


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Soooooo.....

Who's going to be the first one to break down and post "over there"?!?

The naughty children that we are.......you know it can't be resisted.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

First one to post gets waitlisted....


----------



## scarlett873

UrsulasShadow said:


> First one to post gets waitlisted....


Ain't gonna be me...


----------



## ADP

Well, it certainly can't be me.  I don't post enough on this thread as it is.  Can I crash this party?


----------



## halliesmommy01

DVCsince02 said:


> Not for me!  It's our 12th anniversary today.  Chris arranged for a sitter tonight and we are going to dinner and a movie.
> 
> mmmmmmmmmm Melting Pot!
> 
> And chocolate covered strawberries just got delivered!



Happy Anniversary!! We just celebrated 9 last week. I am jealous I have been wanting to go to the Melting Pot. 

Thanks for the Birthday wishes, turned out to be a great day.


----------



## scarlett873

So...which one of us will have the last word?


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> So...which one of us will have the last word?


 

Well, according to my sister, it is always me.   Good thing she is family or I would have to take offense to something like that.


----------



## scarlett873

We always tease my Dad and my sister that they each think they need to have the last word in everything. You should see it when they're fighting


----------



## winotracy

scarlett873 said:


> We always tease my Dad and my sister that they each think they need to have the last word in everything. You should see it when they're fighting



I usually get in the last word


----------



## scarlett873

Guess we'll see about that...


----------



## Tonya2426

I'm resisting the urge to get in another word.  Oh wait . . . I just did.


----------



## scarlett873

Now Tonya...you're forcing ME to post again...


----------



## MenashaCorp

Are we trying to post, guessing when it closes?  I had enough of that recently...


----------



## scarlett873

Awwww...you don't wanna play J-Kim??


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> Awwww...you don't wanna play J-Kim??


 
Sure... just need to know the rules.  

So I can BREAKS 'EM (Popeye laugh)


----------



## MenashaCorp

Wow.  Seven more and I pass Lisa for 3rd place!!...  

Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## scarlett873

The rules are there ain't no rules. To the second bridge and back. First one to make it here wins.

Oh...wait...this isn't quotes from Grease trivia...


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> The rules are there ain't no rules. To the second bridge and back. First one to make it here wins.
> 
> Oh...wait...this isn't quotes from Grease trivia...


 
Well darn!!!  Because I love Grease and wanted to say "Uh, I'm not very hungry; just gimme a double Polar Burger wit' everything and a cherry soda wit' chocolate ice cream."


----------



## scarlett873

Ooooh! That sounds good! I'll have the same...


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Okay, I just have to post....I can't let Jen beat me.


----------



## MenashaCorp

Worse idea.... Grease 2 or Caddyshack 2??


----------



## scarlett873

Mindy!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

You may close this thread any time now, Tracy....while I'm ahead of Jen, anyway.


----------



## scarlett873

MenashaCorp said:


> Worse idea.... Grease 2 or Caddyshack 2??



I liked Grease 2! 

Never saw Caddyshack 2 so I can't comment on that one.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

scarlett873 said:


> Mindy!



Hi, Brandie!


----------



## scarlett873

Wow...we're a competitive bunch, aren't we?


----------



## MenashaCorp

Saturday Night Podcast/Cruise Chat!  Only way slower!!


----------



## scarlett873

MenashaCorp said:


> Saturday Night Podcast/Cruise Chat!  Only way slower!!


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay slower


----------



## Tonya2426

MenashaCorp said:


> Worse idea.... Grease 2 or Caddyshack 2??


 

Oooooooo, I even love Grease 2.   

"The Pink Ladies Pledge to act cool, to look cool and to be cool, till death do us part, Think Pink!"


----------



## MenashaCorp

Competitive?


----------



## MenashaCorp

We??!?!?!?


----------



## Tonya2426

I want a whole lot more than the boy next door. I want hell on wheels.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Nahh.


----------



## scarlett873

We're going to die and I'm wearing my mother's underwear! (that line always cracked me up  )


----------



## UrsulasShadow

MenashaCorp said:


> We??!?!?!?


You know, you could have racked up another post to correct that little mistake, instead of editing.


----------



## MenashaCorp

Why, this *CRUISE* is Auto-matic. Its System-matic. Its Hyyyyydro-matic. Why, its Greased Lightning!


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> We're going to die and I'm wearing my mother's underwear! (that line always cracked me up  )


 
Oh I forgot about that one.   Good one!


----------



## MenashaCorp

UrsulasShadow said:


> You know, you could have racked up another post to correct that little mistake, instead of editing.


 

True, but I'm a straight-and-narrow kinda guy.  Mostly. That woulda been shifty.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

I'm sick...going to bed now.  Maybe in the morning, we'll have a fresh new thread to sully with our silliness.


----------



## Tonya2426

Michael:  I wanted to ask you if you're free after school today. 
Stephanie*:*  Yeah. I'm free every day. It's in the Constitution.


----------



## MenashaCorp

UrsulasShadow said:


> I'm sick...going to bed now. Maybe in the morning, we'll have a fresh new thread to sully with our silliness.


 

Feel better.    DGf and I are just getting over  .


Must...be...well...for...MF....


----------



## UrsulasShadow

MenashaCorp said:


> Feel better.    DGf and I are just getting over  .
> 
> 
> Must...be...well...for...MF....



Absolutely...get all the sick out of the system now!


----------



## Tonya2426

Remember to turn your clocks back before you go to bed.


----------



## robind

Hey Tracy - could you change my listing on the front page to second seating - I switched a while back - can't take eating so early


----------



## scarlett873

Men are rats, listen to me, they're fleas on rats, worse than that, they're amoebas on fleas on rats. I mean, they're too low for even the dogs to bite. The only man a girl can depend on is a daddy.


----------



## scarlett873

Oh! Good night Mindy!!


----------



## robind

scarlett873 said:


> Men are rats, listen to me, they're fleas on rats, worse than that, they're amoebas on fleas on rats. I mean, they're too low for even the dogs to bite. The only man a girl can depend on is a daddy.



I thought it was HER daddy????


----------



## scarlett873

Eh...I swiped it from IMDB...lol


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> Men are rats, listen to me, they're fleas on rats, worse than that, they're amoebas on fleas on rats. I mean, they're too low for even the dogs to bite. The only man a girl can depend on is a daddy.


 

And so true 90% of the time.    But someday, my prince will come.


----------



## scarlett873

Gosh...it's a party in here tonight!!


----------



## robind

I wouldn't depend on just anyone's daddy.  I wouldn't even depend on my own daddy.  Now my mama's daddy - he was the best.


----------



## robind

scarlett873 said:


> Gosh...it's a party in here tonight!!



I have no life


----------



## scarlett873

I'm running out of things to say...and i'm getting tired...


----------



## robind

scarlett873 said:


> I'm running out of things to say...and i'm getting tired...



Turn the clocks back - you'll feel better


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> Men are rats, listen to me, they're fleas on rats, worse than that, they're amoebas on fleas on rats. I mean, they're too low for even the dogs to bite. The only man a girl can depend on is a daddy.


 
Hey!!  I happen to know a few men who aren't Daddies who are better than fleas on rats!!   I've never carried plague, for instance!!  

I keep thinking (as a rationalization for my blatant over-posting) that _MAYBE_ the boards work like some websites and get paid for each hit or each # of hits... and _MAYBE_ if we post like crazy it'll help pay for the TSMM and more people can go....

Or something like that....


----------



## scarlett873

robind said:


> Turn the clocks back - you'll feel better


 I forgot about that! Darn Indiana...now we have to remember to spring ahead or fall back. But i'll take an extra hour of sleep anytime!


----------



## scarlett873

MenashaCorp said:


> Hey!!  I happen to know a few men who aren't Daddies who are better than fleas on rats!!   I've never carried plague, for instance!!
> 
> I keep thinking (as a rationalization for my blatant over-posting) that _MAYBE_ the boards work like some websites and get paid for each hit or each # of hits... and _MAYBE_ if we post like crazy it'll help pay for the TSMM and more people can go....
> 
> Or something like that....


Aren't they supposed to be announcing something about that soon?


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> Aren't they supposed to be announcing something about that soon?


 
Yup.  Something BIG.     Congrats on 6,601!!!

I'm so proud of us.  31 have viewed the new thread and have resisted the temptation....


----------



## scarlett873

That's cuz I just keep refreshing this thread so i'm not tempted to post in the other


----------



## Tonya2426

MenashaCorp said:


> I'm so proud of us. 31 have viewed the new thread and have resisted the temptation....


 
It took alot of will power but I didn't want to be banished to steerage on the ship.  Anything below the water line and I get nervous.


----------



## scarlett873

I need some new Crocs for the cruise. What color should I get?


----------



## Tonya2426

The Crocs website has some on sale.


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> That's cuz I just keep refreshing this thread so i'm not tempted to post in the other


 
I can't.  I broke off my F5 key after I discovered it would've helped Thursday night had I not ignored it so.



Tonya2426 said:


> It took alot of will power but I didn't want to be banished to steerage on the ship. Anything below the water line and I get nervous.


 
Been watching Titanic again?? 

Note to self: pack bolt-cutters and water wings for Podcast cruise.


----------



## robind

Everyone's trying to get this one closed so they can start posting on the new one.


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> I need some new Crocs for the cruise. What color should I get?


 

Duh. *LIME GREEN!!!!*


----------



## robind

scarlett873 said:


> I need some new Crocs for the cruise. What color should I get?



What colors do you already have?  Do you have the lime green yet? 



Tonya2426 said:


> The Crocs website has some on sale.


Sounds like I've got some shopping to do.


----------



## scarlett873

Should I get Mickey Crocs?


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> Should I get Mickey Crocs?


 
Get the Captain Hook crocs.  They have a built-in clock!


----------



## Tonya2426

MenashaCorp said:


> Been watching Titanic again??
> 
> Note to self: pack bolt-cutters and water wings for Podcast cruise.


 
It was on a last week or so - but I didn't watch it for the 100th time.  (I did watch Bridget Jones' Diary for the 500th time tonight though.)  But at least we will be in warm water for the cruise so I don't have to worry about big chunks of ice.  There are always sharks and jellyfish to worry about though if I do fall overboard after the martini tastings.


----------



## scarlett873

Did you see these???


----------



## robind

scarlett873 said:


> Should I get Mickey Crocs?



Of course, I have the red w/black but the pink are cute too.


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> Did you see these???


 

Those are cute but don't fit my feet right.  I have the black mickey ones in the regular style.    I love pink crocs too.


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> Did you see these???


 
Too feminine a pose for me to get away with, but knock yerself out!


----------



## scarlett873

I'm totally getting the Pink Minnie Janes!


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> I'm totally getting the Pink Minnie Janes!


 

Are getting them in time for MF?


----------



## scarlett873

I have pink caymans, black mary janes, black cleos, black sassaris, black malindis, & brown cyprus. I was a Crocs hater until last year...and now I can't get enough of them!!


----------



## scarlett873

Tonya2426 said:


> Are getting them in time for MF?


I think so! 

Anyone know what the weather will be like in December at WDW? I'm trying to pack as carry on only. Too impatient to worry about wasting time waiting in baggage claim!


----------



## robind

They have NASCAR crocs  

I told my brother I wanted these for christmas:


----------



## Tonya2426

I love my crocs.  I think I have nine pairs.  They make my feet happy.


----------



## robind

scarlett873 said:


> I think so!
> 
> Anyone know what the weather will be like in December at WDW? I'm trying to pack as carry on only. Too impatient to worry about wasting time waiting in baggage claim!



Could be warm, could be hot, cold be chilly  

Very difficult to say.  Last year we were there the first week of December and I was in t-shirts and shorts the whole time.  The sweatshirts, jeans and sweaters came home clean.


----------



## MenashaCorp

All right... Getting too tired and can't contribute to Croc Talk...  


G'night fellow over-posters!!  See you on the new thread!! (Whenever that may be )


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> I think so!
> 
> Anyone know what the weather will be like in December at WDW? I'm trying to pack as carry on only. Too impatient to worry about wasting time waiting in baggage claim!


 

Hard to tell what the weather will be in December.  Last year it was in the high 70's/low 80's.  Usually in the morning and in the evenings I would need a light jacket or sweater but would just tie it around my waist during the day.


----------



## robind

Tonya2426 said:


> I love my crocs.  I think I have nine pairs.  They make my feet happy.



Amen

I only have six, but this one is calling my name...


----------



## scarlett873

robind said:


> They have NASCAR crocs
> 
> I told my brother I wanted these for christmas:


   Oh my eyes!! My eyes!! 





Ok...that's much better!


----------



## scarlett873

robind said:


> Amen
> 
> I only have six, but this one is calling my name...


Those are really cute...I'm a croc addict!


----------



## Tonya2426

robind said:


> Amen
> 
> I only have six, but this one is calling my name...


 
I saw those yesterday and thought they would be great for the winter.


----------



## scarlett873

Ok...i'm done playing. DH is snoring on the couch next to me. I guess even Saturday Night Live isn't keeping his attention today...

Night all!


----------



## robind

robind said:


> They have NASCAR crocs
> 
> I told my brother I wanted these for christmas:





scarlett873 said:


> Oh my eyes!! My eyes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...that's much better!



Well, since I know you are such a dis fan - I can agree to disagree on this one


----------



## robind

Ooooooh how about these - if you live someplace cold:


----------



## tickledtink33

I look away from the boards for a couple of hours and look what happens.

A posting craze   

You guys are funny tonite.

Hmmmm,  Maybe I will get the last word


----------



## Tonya2426

tickledtink33 said:


> I
> Hmmmm, Maybe I will get the last word


 

Oh how I tried to just let it go but I just couldn't stop myself from posting.  UGH!!!  I hate myself sometimes.


----------



## kab407

Fall asleep on the couch and 5 pages go by.  Crocs, weather, last word, being banished to the bowels of the Wonder......'night all.


----------



## robind

Back Ordered  





Bought these:






Want these:





Hey CorEy how about these:





And why they heck aren't these in my size ????


----------



## Tonya2426

robind said:


> Back Ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey CorEy how about these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why they heck aren't these in my size ????


 
Good question!!  Why are the best crocs only in kid sizes?  This is bordering on adult shoe size discrimination!!!!!


----------



## robind

Tonya2426 said:


> Good question!!  Why are the best crocs only in kid sizes?  This is bordering on adult shoe size discrimination!!!!!



That is so true!!!!!


----------



## Yvet

First of all:
Melting Pot rules!!!!!!!!

Ohwwwww. just a bit over a month and then we are there again....
Yammie.

I really like crocs but they does'nt fit me, i slip out when i wear them normal and when i use the band then they are a bit to small......
I want them badly, so i'm gfoing to fit those Mickey heads with the warm fussy inside, maybe i can get those a size bigger without slipping....


----------



## winotracy

UrsulasShadow said:


> You may close this thread any time now, Tracy....while I'm ahead of Jen, anyway.



You think I have the power?


----------



## Yvet

Maybe not the power but you sure have some


----------



## winotracy

Yvet said:


> Maybe not the power but you sure have some



You think so


----------



## lttlmc3

Wow, I don't post for a night and I come back to croc-o-rama!  And I don't even own a pair!


----------



## scarlett873

Still in business...

Haven't bought my crocs yet. Gotta decide what I want! They are putting in a Crocs store at the new mall by my house soon... And there's one of those Crocs kiosks at the other mall. They had those high heeled ones Robin! 

Trying to decide what i'm wearing to Mousefest. That will determine what color Crocs I get!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

I'm BAAAACK....and still coughing up green gummy gunk.
Yech.

So, about those Patriots crocs....veryvery cool.  Must have a pair.


----------



## scarlett873

Hope you get to feeling better soon Mindy! It sucks to be sick...


----------



## winotracy

I just sent out reminders to all who have not paid the deposit on the stay at the Dolphin either prior to or after the cruise.  As mentioned in my email, non-payment of the deposit does not mean that you will not get a room, it just means that when you are ready to pay the deposit you will be subject to availability.  We do have a few nights still available, but there aren't many, especially for May 9 and 14.

Thanks!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Hey, C/Kat...you're ONE POST from hitting 400!


----------



## scarlett873

Ooooh...the Colts are playing the Pats tonight! Goooooooooooooooo Colts!!


In other words...I hope the Colts actually show up for this game. They've kinda been MIA for a few weeks this season...


----------



## UrsulasShadow

scarlett873 said:


> Ooooh...the Colts are playing the Pats tonight! Goooooooooooooooo Colts!!
> 
> 
> In other words...I hope the Colts actually show up for this game. They've kinda been MIA for a few weeks this season...



Yeah, well, it's touch-and-go for the Pats this year...but I have a lot of high hopes for Cassel.  Should be a fun game, regardless.

*Goooooooooooooo Pats!*


----------



## kab407

UrsulasShadow said:


> I'm BAAAACK....and still coughing up green gummy gunk.
> Yech.
> 
> So, about those Patriots crocs....veryvery cool.  Must have a pair.



I hope you feel better.  I've had a wicked head cold for the past few days also.  I'm feel a whole lot better today, congested though.

400!!!!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

kab407 said:


> 400!!!!!



WooHoo!  You da WOMAN!


----------



## chirurgeon

I left last night and we were waiting for the thread to be locked so we can start posting on the new thread and I come back this morning and there are 8 new pages.  Something about Crocs and I don't know what else.  And sniff, sniff, nobody has gobbled me yet 

Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

I have found a great thread on the Cruise board.  Tons of images are shared.  I have copied a bunch of them to my iPhoto.
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1523226

Kim


----------



## DVCsince02

robind said:


> Bought these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why they heck aren't these in my size ????[/SIZE]



I like those crocs for me.  Must tell Chris for Christmas present!

My son has the green ones and loves them!



kab407 said:


> Fall asleep on the couch and 5 pages go by.  Crocs, weather, last word, being banished to the bowels of the Wonder......'night all.



Hope you are feeling better Kathy!  We've been fighting it here too.



Yvet said:


> First of all:
> Melting Pot rules!!!!!!!!



Yes it does!!!

Movie review - Read the book, it's better (isn't that always the way).

How does one check thread post count?  Is Mindy trying to beat me?  I must admit it's pretty pathetic that I am/was in 7th place and I didn't start posting here until this summer, after I won.  I guess that's what happens when you're sitting around waiting for a baby to pop out.


----------



## halliesmommy01

DVCsince02 said:


> How does one check thread post count?  Is Mindy trying to beat me?  I must admit it's pretty pathetic that I am/was in 7th place and I didn't start posting here until this summer, after I won.  I guess that's what happens when you're sitting around waiting for a baby to pop out.



If you go to the main page of this board where all the posts are and click on the replies link it tells you all the post #'s by each person.


----------



## jeanigor

Take the weekend off and the thread explodes with chatter! I was expecting a bunch of posting, regarding the cruise show, but since it was postponed I didn't expect all this. I'll have to visit the Crocs kiosk at the mall up the freeway...


----------



## scarlett873

Gotta decide what Crocs I want!! I wish they sold them locally so that I could actually see them...


----------



## robind

winotracy said:


> You think I have the power?



We thought you could do anything.


----------



## jeanigor

robind said:


> We thought you could do anything.



I think she can do *EVERYTHING*!!!

Wonder Woman, Wonder Woman.
All the world's waiting for you,
and the power you possess.

In your satin tights,
Fighting for your rights
And the old Red, White and Blue.

Wonder Woman, Wonder Woman.
Now the world is ready for you,
and the wonders you can do.

Make a hawk a dove,
Stop a war with love,
Make a liar tell the truth.

Wonder Woman,
Get us out from under, Wonder Woman.
All our hopes are pinned on you.
And the magic that you do.

Stop a bullet cold,
Make the Axis fall,
Change their minds, and change the world.

Wonder Woman, Wonder Woman.
You're a wonder, Wonder Woman.


----------



## winotracy

robind said:


> We thought you could do anything.





jeanigor said:


> I think she can do *EVERYTHING*!!!
> 
> Wonder Woman, Wonder Woman.
> All the world's waiting for you,
> and the power you possess.
> 
> In your satin tights,
> Fighting for your rights
> And the old Red, White and Blue.
> 
> Wonder Woman, Wonder Woman.
> Now the world is ready for you,
> and the wonders you can do.
> 
> Make a hawk a dove,
> Stop a war with love,
> Make a liar tell the truth.
> 
> Wonder Woman,
> Get us out from under, Wonder Woman.
> All our hopes are pinned on you.
> And the magic that you do.
> 
> Stop a bullet cold,
> Make the Axis fall,
> Change their minds, and change the world.
> 
> Wonder Woman, Wonder Woman.
> You're a wonder, Wonder Woman.



Aw, shucks!  You guys are so sweet


----------



## tickledtink33

Yvet said:


> First of all:
> Melting Pot rules!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ohwwwww. just a bit over a month and then we are there again....
> Yammie.
> 
> I really like crocs but they does'nt fit me, i slip out when i wear them normal and when i use the band then they are a bit to small......
> I want them badly, so i'm gfoing to fit those Mickey heads with the warm fussy inside, maybe i can get those a size bigger without slipping....



Don't feel bad, I can't wear crocs either, my feet are too narrow and they just slide right out.  If I use the band around the back they squish my toes.  Oh well


----------



## dpuck1998

tickledtink33 said:


> Don't feel bad, I can't wear crocs either, my feet are too narrow and they just slide right out.  If I use the band around the back they squish my toes.  Oh well



I can't wear them either, they are just too U-G-L-Y


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> I think she can do *EVERYTHING*!!!
> 
> Wonder Woman, Wonder Woman.
> All the world's waiting for you,
> and the power you possess.
> 
> In your satin tights,
> Fighting for your rights
> And the old Red, White and Blue.
> 
> Wonder Woman, Wonder Woman.
> Now the world is ready for you,
> and the wonders you can do.
> 
> Make a hawk a dove,
> Stop a war with love,
> Make a liar tell the truth.
> 
> Wonder Woman,
> Get us out from under, Wonder Woman.
> All our hopes are pinned on you.
> And the magic that you do.
> 
> Stop a bullet cold,
> Make the Axis fall,
> Change their minds, and change the world.
> 
> Wonder Woman, Wonder Woman.
> You're a wonder, Wonder Woman.



That just brought me back to my Wonder Woman Underoos days. 

So I was telling Chris about the Mamouth (sp?) crocs, and I found the Disney ones in brown with pink lining.  I want those.


----------



## scarlett873

Crocs can be pretty fugly looking, but man are they comfy!!


----------



## lttlmc3

chirurgeon said:


> I have found a great thread on the Cruise board.  Tons of images are shared.  I have copied a bunch of them to my iPhoto.
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1523226
> 
> Kim




I like the board with all the drink pics!


----------



## DVCsince02

I agree Brandie.  On adults they look silly, but on the kids it's too cute.


----------



## DVCsince02

halliesmommy01 said:


> If you go to the main page of this board where all the posts are and click on the replies link it tells you all the post #'s by each person.



Thank you!

(I'm trying to pass Mindy, shhhhhh)


----------



## DVCsince02

chirurgeon said:


> I have found a great thread on the Cruise board.  Tons of images are shared.  I have copied a bunch of them to my iPhoto.
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1523226
> 
> Kim




Thanks Kim!
That's a good one for magnets.


----------



## jeanigor

I hear about women wearing crocs all the time...but do guys wear them, too?


----------



## DVCsince02

I see lots of guys in the parks wear them, but I never see men wear them at home.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

DVCsince02 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> (I'm trying to pass Mindy, shhhhhh)


Geez, turn your back for just one minute....


----------



## UrsulasShadow

jeanigor said:


> I hear about women wearing crocs all the time...but do guys wear them, too?



Ask Kevin...he's a Croc aficionado.  I think he has 10 or 20 pairs, all in brown, black, and blue.


----------



## DVCsince02

(In my best 5 year old whine) You started it.


----------



## alanapapa

DVCsince02 said:


> I see lots of guys in the parks wear them, but I never see men wear them at home.



I do. It took my feet a while to get used to them (thanks to the EBPC cruise I had time). I am thinking of getting a pair of the Mickey Mammoth Crocs since here in WA it gets a wee bit nippy during the winter.


----------



## DVCsince02

So anyone want to take bets on who the first poster on the new thread will be?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

DVCsince02 said:


> So anyone want to take bets on who the first poster on the new thread will be?



I'd ALMOST be willing to bet it'll be J/Kim...but the way you're going, I wouldn't doubt that you'll give him a run for his money.


----------



## aaronmckie

jeanigor said:


> I hear about women wearing crocs all the time...but do guys wear them, too?



I wear them all the time when I'm not at work.
Agian, not the coolest pair of shoes I own, but by far the most comfortable


----------



## MenashaCorp

UrsulasShadow said:


> I'd ALMOST be willing to bet it'll be J/Kim...but the way you're going, I wouldn't doubt that you'll give him a run for his money.



You rang?


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> So anyone want to take bets on who the first poster on the new thread will be?



I'm with Mindy on this, J-Kim.  Come on, we all know he is stalking the boards waiting for this thread to close and the new one to open.


I hate the time change, 4:45pm and it's getting dark out.


----------



## MenashaCorp

Not me any time soon. I'm outta town (in town for the game if you're Brandie, Aaron, Chris...)  posting via iPhone; got no chance!

Hope everyone is well for MF!!


----------



## scarlett873

My DH wears his Crocs all the time, well, when he's not at work anyway.


----------



## scarlett873

MenashaCorp said:


> Not me any time soon. I'm outta town (in town for the game if you're Brandie, Aaron, Chris...)  posting via iPhone; got no chance!
> 
> Hope everyone is well for MF!!


DUDE!!!!! Why didn't you say anything???? We could've met up for lunch or something!!!!


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> DUDE!!!!! Why didn't you say anything???? We could've met up for lunch or something!!!!



Woulda done if we could; been moving stuff all day.

Hoping the drive back is a happy one. Danged injuries...


----------



## scarlett873

LOL...ya movin' this way?


----------



## robind

scarlett873 said:


> Ooooh...the Colts are playing the Pats tonight! Goooooooooooooooo Colts!!
> 
> 
> In other words...I hope the Colts actually show up for this game. They've kinda been MIA for a few weeks this season...



I am so bummed - why can't they be playing this afternoon - I have a 6am flight in the morning.


----------



## jeanigor

I don't know if the Lions are playing today or not. Doesn't really matter either way, we have the worst record in the NFL...


----------



## winotracy

DVCsince02 said:


> So anyone want to take bets on who the first poster on the new thread will be?



My bet is it will be me since I started it


----------



## robind

winotracy said:


> My bet is it will be me since I started it



You make a good point Tracy - and I think you're right.


----------



## jeanigor

Okay then, Miss Technical.....
Who will be the first person after AskTracy to post?


----------



## winotracy

jeanigor said:


> Okay then, Miss Technical.....
> Who will be the first person after AskTracy to post?



and do it after this thread is closed.


----------



## scarlett873

I don't think this thread will ever close...


----------



## kab407

The temptation to post on the yet to be new thread is getting to at least two of us.


----------



## jeanigor

What shall we start with? I think it _should_ be something cruise related.........


----------



## robind

jeanigor said:


> What shall we start with? I think it _should_ be something cruise related.........



I thought every post on this thread was cruise related


----------



## DVCsince02

Don, 
How was the Halloween party?


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Don,
> How was the Halloween party?



Good Jen, thanks for asking..or are you just working on your post count 

I (by that I mean my wife) has cleaned up and we busted out the xmas decorations.  I got some outside stuff up and we put up one of our three trees!!


----------



## chirurgeon

dpuck1998 said:


> Good Jen, thanks for asking..or are you just working on your post count
> 
> I (by that I mean my wife) has cleaned up and we busted out the xmas decorations.  I got some outside stuff up and we put up one of our three trees!!



OK Don, CHRISTMAS DECORATIONS?

Even for me, who loves Christmas more than any other season, this is way too early.

Kim (whose post count is woefully small compared to some)


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> Good Jen, thanks for asking..or are you just working on your post count
> 
> I (by that I mean my wife) has cleaned up and we busted out the xmas decorations.  I got some outside stuff up and we put up one of our three trees!!



You are as bad as the stores at the mall!!  I just took down the Halloween stuff and put out the Thanksgiving decor.  I won't be ready for the Christmas stuff until Thanksgiving weekend.  We have 3 trees too (4, 7, and 12 feet tall).


----------



## dpuck1998

We skip right over christmas.  We celebrate christmas (actually we call it thanksmas) at my inlaws during thanksgiving.  They head to Florida the next week, so we always decorate early.  Since its cold here, I like to get everything out and up outdoors during the first warm weekend in November.  It will take me a week or so to get everything up, so by the time I hit the switch it will be closer to thanksgiving.   This year we head south on the 18th of Dec, so I want to enjoy my decorations more than two weeks.


----------



## lttlmc3

dpuck1998 said:


> We skip right over christmas.  We celebrate christmas (actually we call it thanksmas) at my inlaws during thanksgiving.  They head to Florida the next week, so we always decorate early.  Since its cold here, I like to get everything out and up outdoors during the first warm weekend in November.  It will take me a week or so to get everything up, so by the time I hit the switch it will be closer to thanksgiving.   This year we head south on the 18th of Dec, so I want to enjoy my decorations more than two weeks.



Ugh, don't you just hate the family Holiday shuffle?  So many places to be!  It's nerve racking and its just me and my husband.  I can't imagine how it would be with kids!


----------

